# NFL Thread: RAVENS SUPER BOWL CHAMPIONS



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

FOOTBALL!!!

:yes

Bears vs. Broncos tonight. Welcome back Peyton. Meet Peppers.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I thought this thread was for preseason teaser picks :kobe2


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE!


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

#STEELERS.

LETS GO STEEL CURTAIN.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

A steel curtain wouldn't be the best option. It's too heavy and cantankerous, it would heat up too easily, and it wouldn't allow the light to penetrate into the room. I simply don't think it's the best material for curtains.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If the boats a rockin, don't come knockin!!! SKOL VIKES


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

GO CARDIAC CATS~!


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm getting sick of waiting for their 7th Super Bowl. Better win in this year.

They'll be starting 2 rookies on the O-line tomorrow/tonight/whatever, DeCastro and Adams. Both said they're ready to "hit someone else". ie. not someone on their team of course. Looking forward to watching these guys.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

don't worry JM, I have the utmost confidence that the Steelers will get it done this year. A healthy team and they'll be unstoppable. 7TH SUPERBOWL WIN INCOMING.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Stop this stupidity or I'll never change your name again. I'll tell Headliner not to as well and seeing as we're the same person he'll listen.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Name changes or trolling. That's gotta be a really tough decision for UDFK.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

am I not allowed to support the Steelers? that doesn't seem fair. :bron3


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Steelers do not want you as a fan, so yes.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

they're already filled with bandwagoners. you know, guys from places like Ontario, Toronto, and Baltimore maybe? NOT NAMING NAMES OF COURSE. :bron2


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Why did you list Ontario and Toronto separate, fool. Me nor DH are from Toronto either. Nice try.

I'm not a bandwagoner. DH could be. He probably is.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

meant Ottawa. said Ontario by accident.

and I won't bother annoying you guys quite yet, as it is only the first page of thread. 

LET'S GO COLTS. GET DAT FIRST OVERALL PICK WITH THAT HISTORICALLY BAD DEFENSE. :side: seriously, the next draft+Luck is all I have to look forward to this season which is still better than last season because I'm not forced to watch Painter/Collins play QB.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Weeden and Griffin are going to outperform Luck by miles. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Colts will be behind a lot. It'll give Luck plenty of opportunities to show what he can do. Or he'll die.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

best QB in 3-5 years. CAN'T WAIT. :kobe3


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

We know the Colts will start off the season 0-1. :kobe3


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Me nor DH are from Ottawa either. I don't even live in Ontario currently. Silly UDFK. 

We should get predictions going soon. Lets see who's got the most outlandish wildcard picks.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

BEARS win the North. That's all I got atm.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

shutup JM. I don't care where you live you ...... :kobe

AFC: 

Bye Weeks: Pats/Ravens
Wild Card: Broncos, Steelers, Texans, Chargers

NFC: Packers/Niners
Wild Card: Falcons, Bears, Eagles, Giants


AWW YEAH. :kobe3


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Agree with Pats/Ravens. Chargers are DONE. Texans yes, Steelers maybe. Broncos yeah. 

Packers/Niners yeah. Saints > Falcons IMO. Bears maybe. Fuck the Eagles and Giants. GO COWBOYS.

That's all I got. 

FUCK THE STEELERS


----------



## Arcade

Texans will win the AFC South.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

NFC North: Packers
NFC South: ERRRRRRR....Saints :side:
NFC East: If they can get their shit together, Eagles. Watch the Giants though.
NFC West: Niners
Wild Cards: Panthers, Bears

AFC North: Steelers
AFC South: Texans
AFC East: Patriots
AFC West: Broncos
Wild Cards: Ravens, Jets

I really want to say the Panthers are winning the South and they very well could, but I'm not confident in our defense despite the various additions we made to the secondary.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm pretty fuckin' confident, man. Carolina doesn't need a great defense, just one that won't give away the game, which happened in TONS of games last season. With Beason/Davis/Edwards back, the addition of Kuechly, and another year of experience for McClain and others, the defense will be good enough to get the job done. Hogan missed the majority of last seson, but I've got high hopes for him, as well as rookie CB Josh Norman. I'm rather excited to see Norman. Joe Adams is going to rape bitches on punt returns, which is something I'm excited for. Returner has been a big need for a few years, and that's definitely a hole he'll fill.


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Panthers will win the South I think.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AFC East: Patriots
AFC North: Steelers
AFC South: Texans
AFC West: CHIEFS :side:
WC1: Ravens
WC2: Jets

NFC East: Eagles
NFC North: Packers
NFC South: Falcons
NFC West: 49ers
WC1: Cowboys
WC2: Bears


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AFC East-Pats
AFC West-Broncos
AFC North-Ravens
AFC South Texans

WC
Steelers
Cheifs

NFC West-Niners
NFC East-Eagles
NFC North- Packers
NFC South-Falcons
WC
Panthers
Bears.


NFC is really hard for me to call, conference is stacked.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chiefs as a Wildcard? Probably will be us, Chargers or the Jets I'm guessing. I still think we can win the West if we play well.


----------



## NBKiller

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I agree completely with TKOK. I think it might be tight between Steelers and Bengals for WC place though, same with Panthers and Saints (I hope they get destroyed but I still think they'll have a winning record).

One thing's for sure, I will not miss seeing Sean Payton's face on the sidelines. It's just one of those faces I hate.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If Skelton is the starter in Arizona, I seriously won't be shocked if they win the NFC West. SF is overrated in that just because they had a nice season they're now an elite powerhouse. Nah. Good defense...but the QB is Alex Smith. ALEX SMITH. Come on. Not that Skelton is any better, but Skelton has Fitzgerald. Pretty sure the Cards finished the season strong too. I'm not predicting this just yet, but SF shouldn't rest on their laurels. The distance between them and Arizona and Seattle isn't that far.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AFC East - THEM MOTHERFUCKING NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS!!!!
AFC North - Ravens
AFC South - Titans (Texans go 0-16)
AFC West - Chiefs
Wild Card - Bengals & Bills/Broncos
NFC East - Eagles
NFC North - Packers
NFC South - Panthers
NFC West - 49ers
Wild Card - Saints & Lions/Bears


Also Joe Haden might be getting a 4 game suspension for failing a drug test. Apparently he was using the prescription drug Adderall.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Panthers are going to be back on top of the South. :kobe3


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Broncos to continue winning games this season.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> Panthers are going to be back on top of the South. :kobe3


It's only been 4 years since they won the division :durant


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> It's only been 4 years since they won the division :durant


Now they're going to win it 4 years in a row. :artest3


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I need to curse either the Eagles or the Packers. Not sure which yet.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> AFC East - THEM MOTHERFUCKING NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS!!!!
> AFC North - Ravens
> AFC South - Titans (Texans go 0-16)
> AFC West - Chiefs
> Wild Card - Bengals & Bills/Broncos
> NFC East - Eagles
> NFC North - Packers
> NFC South - Panthers
> NFC West - 49ers
> Wild Card - Saints & Lions/Bears
> 
> 
> Also Joe Haden might be getting a 4 game suspension for failing a drug test. Apparently he was using the prescription drug Adderall.


You forgot the Steelers bro. Whoops.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I didn't forget the Steelers.

I just have a feeling that between the Ravens & Steelers, one of them won't make the playoffs. I know I could be wrong, but idk I just have a feeling.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You're probably wrong bro :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

> dat feel


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



JM said:


> You're probably wrong bro :kobe3


The Steelers will probably make it, the Bills & Chiefs will probably find someway to fuck up.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> The Steelers will probably make it, the Bills & *Chiefs* will probably find someway to fuck up.












Can't imagine why? Cassel totally knows how to put his helmet on right.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You know what's depressing?

T-JAX isn't the #1 QB in the depth chart, Flynn is :bron3

Flynn = Cassel 2.0. T-JAX = Young Black Tom Brady. :kobe3


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Overuse has lead to underwhelming, Notorious. You have to pick your spots.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This whole T-Jax thing is stupid, yeah. More OC, bro. Stop whoring the same shit.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

No I'm not even kidding like on that T-JAX shit, I think Jackson is better than Flynn. I really don't see what's special about Flynn just seems like a poor man's Matt Cassel to me.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Remember the year Matt Cassel had in 2010? Yeah..no one does.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He had a great year in 2010, and he also had an awful year in 2011.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

T-Jax is pretty terrible. Should be relegated to 3rd string.

As for my picks? Thought you'd never ask :side:

NFC: 1. Packers 2. Eagles 3. Atlanta 4. Seattle 5. Dallas 6. Detroit
AFC: 1. Patriots 2. Texans 3. Ravens 4. Chargers 5. Steelers 6. Broncos

Lions/Texans SB, Lions win, Staff MVP (Fuck yeah Homer picks :side


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He lost Charles in 2011 and lost his safety blanket in Moeaki. He really didn't have a running game at all to help him.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> I'm pretty fuckin' confident, man. Carolina doesn't need a great defense, just one that won't give away the game, which happened in TONS of games last season. With Beason/Davis/Edwards back, the addition of Kuechly, and another year of experience for McClain and others, the defense will be good enough to get the job done. Hogan missed the majority of last seson, but I've got high hopes for him, as well as rookie CB Josh Norman. I'm rather excited to see Norman. Joe Adams is going to rape bitches on punt returns, which is something I'm excited for. Returner has been a big need for a few years, and that's definitely a hole he'll fill.


Well you never know with the NFC South. Our LB core has to be one of the strongest in the league. We should be running a 3-4. We picked up a lot of depth in the secondary and receiving core, but most of these guys I haven't heard of. (never paid much attention to what happened around the league until last year)

But yeah. I don't trust the Saints after the Bountygate scandal came crashing down on them. Losing Vilma and Payton are big losses. The defense wasn't really anything to brag about last year, I can only imagine how it will be this year. Plus losing your head coach, especially one like Payton, has to rock your team a little. The Falcons look dangerous, but I don't put much faith in Ryan anymore.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AFC North: Ravens
AFC East: Patriots
AFC South: Texans
AFC West: Broncos
Wild-Card: Steelers & Chargers

NFC North: Packers
NFC East: Eagles
NFC South: Falcons
NFC West: 49ers
Wild-Card: Saints & Giants

The NFC Wild Card situation will be interesting with the Lions, Bears, Cowboys, Panthers, and Seahawks all knocking on the door. Cardinals might be in there too.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TGO™ said:


> Well you never know with the NFC South. Our LB core has to be one of the strongest in the league. We should be running a 3-4. We picked up a lot of depth in the secondary and receiving core, but most of these guys I haven't heard of. (never paid much attention to what happened around the league until last year)
> 
> But yeah. I don't trust the Saints after the Bountygate scandal came crashing down on them. Losing Vilma and Payton are big losses. The defense wasn't really anything to brag about last year, I can only imagine how it will be this year. Plus losing your head coach, especially one like Payton, has to rock your team a little. The Falcons look dangerous, but I don't put much faith in Ryan anymore.


Nah, you can't just use a 3-4 because you have a bunch of good LBs. This team is built for a 4-3, and has been for years. LBs' responsibilities are different in the 4-3 (Pass coverang & Run Stopping) than they are in a 3-4 (Pass rushing). Hardy couldn't hold up as a 3-4 DE and doesn't have the skill to play 3-4 LB. Same likely goes for Charles Johnson, though he may be able to hold his own at DE in a 3-4. I dunno, you can't just switch. You have to have the players necessary to do so, which Carolina doesn't. Rivera has said that they'll have some 3-4 mixed in, though.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



DH said:


> The NFC Wild Card situation will be interesting with the Lions, Bears, Cowboys, Panthers, and Seahawks all knocking on the door. Cardinals might be in there too.


That's how I see the WC in the NFC too, but toss in the Eagles, Giants, and maybe even the Redskins. The NFC East is a toss up. It's come down to luck the past few years (or a coach icing his own kicker).

I don't see any team pulling away and winning its division easily in the NFC. The Packers have the best shot, but the Bears and Lions are closing the gap despite GB only losing two games last season.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AFC North: Ravens
AFC East: Patriots
AFC South: Texans
AFC West: Broncos
Wild-Card: Steelers & Titans

NFC North: Bears
NFC East: Eagles
NFC South: Falcons
NFC West: 49ers
Wild-Card: Packers & Lions


----------



## NBKiller

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> AFC North: Ravens
> AFC East: Patriots
> AFC South: Texans
> AFC West: Broncos
> Wild-Card: Steelers & Titans
> 
> NFC North: Bears
> NFC East: Eagles
> NFC South: Falcons
> NFC West: 49ers
> Wild-Card: Packers & Lions


You're the first person I've seen favor the Bears over the Packers for division title.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Aid, I wouldn't consider the Titans a Wild Card team. They have an even tougher schedule than last year. Yes, they have a better roster but they play NE, SD, DET, PIT, CHI, NYJ, GB and HOU twice.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



NBKiller said:


> You're the first person I've seen favor the Bears over the Packers for division title.


He's a Bears fan. I'll be at least the 2nd. I'm gonna have them winning the North too.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



NBKiller said:


> You're the first person I've seen favor the Bears over the Packers for division title.


Being slightly biased is one reason, my other reasoning is that two years ago, Green Bay was the Wild Card spot and Chicago was the NFC North Division winner. Last year Green Bay had an easier schedule and Chicago was hurt. Now Green Bay has a harder schedule and has not improved in any way. Sure, Green Bay has the best passing game in the league, but with a lackluster D that is either pick or 6, they cause a turnover or let the other team score, the gamble may not pay off. I'm not saying Green Bay sucks, I'm just saying I think they will be a wild card at 10-6.

As for Titans at the last wild card spot, I'm picking between Bills, Chargers, Chiefs, Bengals, and Titans, and I think Tennessee has a much easier division than the rest and can edge out the spot at 9-7.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Also GB gave up a ton of yards but not many points. I don't think that will continue this year. They will give up more points.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Personally, I love the mindset of the Green Bay defense. They play for turnovers. They had 31 INTs and 7 fumble recoveries last year. Just above two forced turnovers a game. The problem is, if they don't get those turnovers, their defense backfires. It's a gamble. Plus that secondary is pretty old.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> That's how I see the WC in the NFC too, but toss in the Eagles, Giants, and maybe even the Redskins. The NFC East is a toss up. It's come down to luck the past few years (or a coach icing his own kicker).


Nah Romo and MURRAY will get the job done. COWBOYS 2012

I'll post my actual predictions after preseason.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Are you guys watching any games tonight?

I'll probably watch a little bit of Redskins/Bills until those damn Patriots come on.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'll be watching the first series or so of some games.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I wanna watch Manning get hit...HARD.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'll be watching to first quarter of Denver vs. Chicago and the highlights of the rest.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'll most likely just end up watching the 1st half of the Pats game.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Bills D-Line is beastly.

Mario Williams, Kyle Williams, Mark Anderson and Marcell Dareus.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I can't really get into preseason football much. It's fun to watch for the first quarter or so and if you've got a few rookies you wanna see but as a whole I can't get into it.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Brye said:


> I can't really get into preseason football much. It's fun to watch for the first quarter or so and if you've got a few rookies you wanna see but as a whole I can't get into it.


I agree. I really only like to see the first quarter for all teams and most of Chicago to see the backups. I may pay attention a little more this offseason since I have like 5 rookies on my fantasy team.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I usually watch the first quarter for most teams and the 1st half or first 3 quarters of the Pats.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Evan Royster and RG3 botched a handoff which turned into a fumble recovery for Buffalo.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

RG3 to Garcon Screen pass for a TD


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So the Pats are going back to the 3-4 defense...


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Garcon and RG3 are looking good. I liked the flip into the endzone by Garcon on the TD.

Matt Ryan 3 for 3. One to White for 13 and two to JULIO for 45. Looking solid.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

WHAT A CATCH by Julio Jones! Then I think he attempted the Dirty Bird after he scored..


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Julio Jones is already looking great.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Nvm.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ryan to Jones in the back corner of the end zone for a 7-yard TD Pass. I can't wait for the season.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Roethlisberger's gone down twice. Can't wait for September :/

And someone's hurt. Probably an offensive lineman.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fucking Nate Solder. Thanks to him Brady just got sandwiched by Curtis Lofton and Will Smith. Refs should've called the Roughing the Brady penalty.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Brady already fumbling.

Not gonna get too worked up about stuff in preseason though. I worried far too much last year and everything turned out alright, especially in Cam's case.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I wouldn't even worry about that. Brady got sandwiched on that sack, would've been surprised if he held on to it. Brady got hit hard as hell.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Has Brady connected with Lloyd at all?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He attempted to.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He's 0-2.

They obviously haven't developed their chemistry yet. They should be fine once the season starts. Just noticed Welker isn't playing.

Edit: Oh wait Welker is playing...


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Holy shit I must be under a rock. Had no idea Curtis Lofton went to the Saints.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Brady & Lloyd finally connected :mark:

Great. Nate Solder found a way to fuck that up. I miss Matt Light


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Julio Jones hurt his hamstring on his TD catch. :bron3


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chandler Jones is a beast.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> Julio Jones hurt his hamstring on his TD catch. :bron3


Again? Jesus.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



DH said:


> Again? Jesus.


Falcons medical are calling it minor. 

Also, Soldier Field in Chicago has been cleared because of huge thunderstorms. Most likely a pushed back debut from Manning.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Flacco overthrows a wide open receiver deep. :cornette

Ravens have yet to get a first down in 4 possessions.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> Falcons medical are calling it minor.
> 
> Also, Soldier Field in Chicago has been cleared because of huge thunderstorms. Most likely a pushed back debut from Manning.


He's back in so I guess he's fine.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

:lmao

Anyone wanna tell me what's wrong here? http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/boxscore?gameId=320809002


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cedric Griffin is the Redskins starting QB?


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jones is over 100 yards. Oh boy.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Perfect Poster said:


> :lmao
> 
> Anyone wanna tell me what's wrong here? http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/boxscore?gameId=320809002


Who the hell is Cedric Griffin and why is he throwing the ball.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He's a 2 way player, apparently. Already has 2 tackles as well.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

JULIO is a BEAST.

6 receptions, 109 yds, TD in just one quarter.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Ravens D are looking like chumps. They did get a nice INT tonight though.

EDIT: Vick may be hurt already. Ross Tucker: "Michael Vick just hurt his throwing hand on Kelce's helmet."


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Griffin Era has begun.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Vick's hurt. Surprise!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Bears/Broncos about to start up. Really want to see this new Chitown offense.

Manning too.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Perfect Poster said:


> T-Jax is pretty terrible. Should be relegated to 3rd string.
> 
> As for my picks? Thought you'd never ask :side:
> 
> NFC: 1. Packers 2. Eagles 3. Atlanta 4. Seattle 5. Dallas 6. Detroit
> AFC: 1. Patriots 2. Texans 3. Ravens 4. Chargers 5. Steelers 6. Broncos
> 
> Lions/Texans SB, Lions win, Staff MVP (Fuck yeah Homer picks :side


No San Francisco? lol at Seattle winning the division.

My picks:

NFC 1. Packers 2. Falcons 3. Redskins 4. 49ers 5. Eagles 6. Panthers

AFC 1. Patriots 2. Ravens 3. Texans 4. Broncos 5. Bengals 6. Dolphins Raiders


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Dolphins?


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AFC: Pats, Ravens, Texans, Broncos, Steelers & Chargers
NFC: Packers, 49ers, Eagles, Falcons, Panthers & Giants

Didn't put much thought into that at all and the Saints could still be sick.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah. The Jets are too dysfunctional and the Bills aren't that good.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

WTF..The Dolphins? Dat Garrard and Moore Magic!

Also man the Chiefs and Chargers are far superior to the Dolphins.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Dolphins are one of the least teams in the NFL I'd expect to make the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Manning looks good. Hit DECKER on 3rd and 17. But he got unlucky with a tipped INT at the goalline. Chicago just does that shit.

Manning is targeting Tamme a lot which isn't a surprise. Broncos offensive line looks solid as well.


Bah, Bears aren't playing 1st teamers.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

On second thought, the Dolphins kind of have a weak roster. I'll probably put the Raiders at the 6th spot.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Major Wright with the INT. Not bad D for a lot of backups. Two pass deflections. The run D is still bothering me though.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



kobra860 said:


> No San Francisco? lol at Seattle winning the division.
> 
> My picks:
> 
> NFC 1. Packers 2. Falcons 3. Redskins 4. 49ers 5. Eagles 6. Panthers
> 
> AFC 1. Patriots 2. Ravens 3. Texans 4. Chargers 5. Bengals 6. Dolphins Raiders


I'm a fan of Matt Flynn, their defense is pretty damn good, and Bill Barnwell scared me away from the 49ers in this article (http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/8237657/san-francisco-repeat-last-season-greatness)


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Raiders? Meh. Chiefs, Chargers, Jets, Bills > Raiders.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I had no clue Jason Campbell plays for the Bears.


----------



## hardcore_rko

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

as a Dolphins fan i would love to see them in playoffs but no way that would happen with Garrard & Moore.

btw, they are not as bad as most people think.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Lol. Bush and Campbell with the errant toss and fumble. Bigger lol for Caleb Hanie coming back to Chicago and going three and out on the ten yard line.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Caleb Hanie is terrible.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Curtis Painter has thrown 3 TDs in the second half for the Ravens. QB CONTROVERSY IN BALTIMORE.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> Curtis Painter has thrown 3 TDs in the second half for the Ravens. QB CONTROVERSY IN BALTIMORE.


Can't spell Painter without IN...wait, what? Three TDs? Color me surprised.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Good thing I picked up Painter in my Preseason fantasy team. Him and Damaris Johnson have carried my team today.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Sorry Bolts fans, Ryan Mathews has a broken clavicle.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Manning looked good on his one drive, offense still has some kinks to work out though.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tamme seemed a little nervous or something. Two passes hitting his hands that he dropped. He did have a nice catch off of the deflection though.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

RG3 looked good from what i saw.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Mathews gets hurt on his first carry of the game ... jesus, he's more injury prone than Bob Sanders.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chandler Jones is going to be a beast for the Pats.

Him and Dont'a Hightower will both be starting this season since the Pats switched to the 3-4, so it's gonna be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> Sorry Bolts fans, Ryan Mathews has a broken clavicle.


Surprise, pussy Matthews is broken again.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Pumbaa said:


> Surprise, pussy Matthews is broken again.


Only took him one carry. Yup, EVERY DOWN BACK right dere.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



> Cedric Benson is in Green Bay, expected to sign with #Packers, per sources
> — Chris Mortensen (@mortreport) August 10, 2012


interesting no less


----------



## Hulk Who?

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Anybody know if A.P is gonna be on the field for the Vikings tonight?


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I highly, highly doubt it.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

There is no way in hell he plays tonight. The game means nothing. Peterson has nothing to prove in games that mean nothing.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Peterson is hoping to be good to go week 1.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Im excited for seeing KC play tonight. Baldwin has been terrific in camp according to sources.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Bowe is on his way back to KC too TJ in case you hadn't heard.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Good. I doubt he resigns after the year though.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Feels good to be watching some Chiefs football even if its just preseason, Regular Season needs to hurry the fuck up, Atlanta is going to be a good week 1 test.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That ought to be one helluva game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jags got a penalty for a "Facemask to the back of the helmet" on Eli, after he passed the ball.

lolwut


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chiefs score on their first drive..Dont see that everyday. But damn they looked good. Scoring play was around a 15 yard pass from Cassel to Hillis.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chiefs are kicking ass for sure. Charles and Hillis should pose problems. Great play action pass by Cassel to set up the second TD.

Bengals looked good on one drive too, but couldn't cash in the TD.


----------



## Hulk Who?

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah, disappointed Cin couldn't finish the drive with 6.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> Jags got a penalty for a "Facemask to the back of the helmet" on Eli, after he passed the ball.
> 
> lolwut


Those replacement refs.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

49ers game on fuck yeah


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tebow had some nice runs during his drive with New York. 24 yards on two carries after looking like he was going to be sacked.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Man, the Chiefs looked good the first half. I know it's only the Cardinals but the offense moved great up the field.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

KAEPERNICK!!!

To Bill Bradski!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ok. I've had about all my pre-season fill. BRING ON THE REGULAR SEASON!


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I can't watch the preseason. too awful to watch. although I did watch Manning's first drive. :kobe3

I'll probably watch the Colts game tomorrow too as the team has a lot of new faces. actually won't even be here for their game. oh well, LUCK.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I didn't even get to see Cutler to Marshall yet because Cutler, Forte, Peppers, and Urlacher all sat out yesterday. So I've got at least another week until I see how the married couple do after 4 years apart.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

these replacement referees are the WORST


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



GOD said:


> these replacement referees are the WORST


My favorite blown call from them so far has to be the touchback call for a kick in which the ball was stopped at the three yard line. They are horrendously bad.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



GOD said:


> these replacement referees are the WORST


ARIZONA FALCONS FTW


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*


Best fake handoff in the league

(I made the gif a link to the video)


----------



## Hulk Who?

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Pumbaa said:


> Best fake handoff in the league
> 
> (I made the gif a link to the video)


Our entire run defense was horrible. :no:
I'm hoping it was just because Williams and Allen sat out.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I've seen that run 100 times from his college days, as a Vikings fan, I'm not even mad.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That Doug Martin broken tackle was beast.

I think Ryan Tannehill is gonna be a good player. Wouldn't be surprised if he ended up the starter before the season is over.

But besides that, I think Tarvaris Jackson should be the Seahawks starter instead of Flynn and Colt McCoy should be the Browns starter instead of Weeden.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The one where he did basically a front flip? That was sick. Saw that live and was just like 'lolwut'.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That would have been better if I wasn't sitting by some Boise State fans clapping for "Dougie" when it happened.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> The one where he did basically a front flip? That was sick. Saw that live and was just like 'lolwut'.


Yeah that one.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

FUCK YES, Carolina signed Jonathan Stewart to a 5 year extension. SO FUCKING PUMPED, BROS.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I wonder why he would stay to begin with. I mean how many years does D Will have left? Wouldn't he want to be the feature back. But maybe for once a player realized that he could win a title with the current team he is on. He put the team above his ego. Congrats to him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Both he and DeAngelo have stated that they enjoy sharing carries with each other, because it'll improve the longevity of their careers. They're a fantastic duo, and I'm glad to have them both locked up. It's clear they both see that this team has the potential to be something very special, and they want to be a part of it. 

As for DeAngelo's deal, he has no guaranteed money left after this season, so they could either restructure his deal or cut him. I could pretty much guarantee he'll stay, though.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Good for them both. They could easily be star running backs in the league if they had their own team and got all the carries. But they realize that the two of them together could get them a SB ring and thats really saying something in today's day and age....because people dont stay on their current team very much anymore.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah, it's pretty special when a couple players with the talent that they have, group together and stay put despite greater opportunities elsewhere. It helps that they're both being paid $45 Million, though. They're actually committed to the team, unlike many other players in the league who seemingly just do it for the paycheck, such as your own Dwayne Bowe. Wouldn't mind having that guy in Carolina, either. :kobe3


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dwayne Bowe is gonna end up like Dwight Howard. Sometimes Bowe says he loves KC then he ends up demanding more money and not saying a damn word to the media. He can be a really nice guy but then be a bitch just as easily. He will try hard in practice then he won't. He goes back and forth a lot.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah, I know that feel. I'm a Magic fan. :mcgee1

Might not end up missing him much if Jon Baldwin lives up to the potential. He was GOAT at Pitt.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Baldwin was pretty damn good after he came back from the ass kicking he got from Thomas Jones. Would have been better if he had a better QB throwing the ball. But that diving catch against SD was one helluva play.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dwight Howard always goes hard in games/practices. no one has ever questioned his ability to perform, but he is a bitch.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If I was Stewart, I'd want to play on a team with CAM too.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Texans defense shitting on the Panthers right now.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Looked like Cam was about to run, then was like "Lolwut, this is a Preseason game" and just went down.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

DAT FORCED FUMBLE

LUKE~! This motherfucker is gonna be good.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Luke Kuechly will be a beast.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He already is a beast. God, I fucking love him.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He's made my dad a Panthers fan. My dad loves all things BC.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cam needs to work on that slide, LOL.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

STEWART.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

lol special teams.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You fuckin' me? Panthers' Special Teams have been horrible for the past few years, and not a great way to begin this season.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I don't know how I feel about reviewing every turnover. Pretty soon there won't be any challenges.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

What is the point of having every turnover reviewed?

I could understand a fumble but what the fuck do you need to review a wide open interception for? Does nothing but delay the game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Mare has some real competition. That kick was nice, another 5 or 6 yards of distance to spare.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Mare is shit-tier. I hope Medlock beats him out.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Even for fake football, Panther D looks fairly decent. Definitely more speed than they've had in recent years.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I hope Dontari Poe doesn't end up as a bust.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> What is the point of having every turnover reviewed?
> 
> I could understand a fumble but what the fuck do you need to review a wide open interception for? Does nothing but delay the game.


Yeah it makes no sense. Fans are going to get restless considering all the breaks there already are.

Edit: Titans looking bad except Colin McCarthy, he's pretty solid.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chad Johnson got arrested for Domestic Battery.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

After marrying someone as crazy as Evelyn, a man can only take so much. It was foolish for him to even be with her to begin with. She's a well known jumpoff.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The dispute started over a box of condoms..heh.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

did she say he got a size too big?


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Speaking of McCarthy ... what a beast.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



kobra860 said:


> After marrying someone as crazy as Evelyn, a man can only take so much. It was foolish for him to even be with her to begin with. She's a well known jumpoff.


Yeah Evelyn's bat-shit crazy.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Brye said:


> DAT FORCED FUMBLE
> 
> LUKE~! This motherfucker is gonna be good.


Already ordered his jersey. :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


>


:lmao The fuck?


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Watching some of the Cheifs NFL yearbook. SD botching the snap is still one of the funniest thing i've seen recently in sports.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Luck to Brown...63 yd TD.:side:


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

LUCK!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Luck couldn't even score his second series. What a bust.

It's the Rams, but Luck's third drive looked damn good. TD to Collie.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Luck couldn't even score his second series. What a bust.
> 
> It's the Rams, but Luck's third drive looked damn good. TD to Collie.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah Luck has looked really good, won't even lie.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chad Johnson has been released by the Miami Dolphins.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Get on it Seattle!


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Gonna make for an interesting Hard Knocks episode, at least.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Who's gonna be the star of Hard Knocks now?


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Pumbaa said:


> Get on it Seattle!


No one else is taking a chance on him this year.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

They should have released him after that horrible dropped pass the other night... but whatever. I didn't have high hopes for that whole project. It's all about the younger talent with this team and the future anyway.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



kobra860 said:


> No one else is taking a chance on him this year.


I think you missed the joke.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Colts got lucky.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Joe Philbin is quite an exciting HC, so the series will be fine without Chad.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I expected him to be released after seeing how pissed Philbin was after that press conference incident. Chad was on thin ice, he knew this.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Douchebag Shefter says Burress worked out for the Patriots. Not sure why they'd need him, but he can still be a red zone target.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If he gets signed, one of Stallworth or Gaffney is getting cut. Both of them will be non-factors this season, so whatever.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Didn't even know there was a new thread  can't wait for the start of the season, wembley game later in the year as well :mark: We looked pretty good against the dolphins the other night but I still see us doing poor this season.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



kobra860 said:


> No one else is taking a chance on him this year.


Doesn't mean we can't hope for the TO and O-Cinco show.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The sequel. This time it's personal.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The only thing i remember Stallworth for is he'd always torch my secondary in madden.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

John Stallworth?


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damnit got my stallworth's confused.


----------



## RKO920

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The NFL will be weird if Chad isn't signed.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Jets should sign him.


----------



## RKO920

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Might as well. Expand the circus.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Douchebag Shefter says Burress worked out for the Patriots. Not sure why they'd need him, but he can still be a red zone target.


The Hoodie is trying to sign all ex-Giants... if ya can't beat em/record them practicing.. sign 'em.


----------



## BruiserKC

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I see Chad's career to be pretty much all but over. He is obviously not the same player that made him a 6-time All-Pro. Whether it's fair or not, if he had any talent left in him and actually wished to apply it, he'd still be in Miami.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think Philbin overeacted by releasing Chad so early. We don't even know what happened, Evelyn has a bad repuation, and Chad has NEVER has an off-field issue in the NFL to this point in his career. If anything Philbin should have waited till the court case was over. He was trying to send a message to his team I know, but he would have made a better message if he stood behind Chad in it all.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chad was already on thin ice with Philbin after the press conference incident. Chad was on pretty much a one strike rule and he obviously struck out and got in trouble again. Philbin told Chad he wasn't playing that shit.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

We still don't know what happened. Not that I condone him hitting a woman, I never condone that, but Evelyn does have a mouth. And when Philbin told Chad about the Press Conference issues, he didn't even look Chad in the eye. He looked off into the field and I don't think Chad bought the whole thing. I bet other teams will jump on the oppurtunity to get Chad on their team though. He's not much of a risk. If he's bad, just cut him but if he plays like his old self, it will be nice for whatever team he goes to.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I don't know if teams will be "jumping on the opportunity" to get Chad. He's got off the field issues right now, he's old by NFL standards, out of his prime, I doubt it.

I do think Chad will get signed though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It's not like anyone wanted him before. I don't see why they would now.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Once St. Louis loses 10 of their WRs again this year, I can see them signing Chad. Any team that gets a couple WR injuries for that matter.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Just watched _Run, Ricky, Run_. I came away inspired and will now model my life after the way Ricky Williams lived his.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dude has got one hell of a story that's for sure. At his core Ricky is a good dude; just wants peace and quiet for himself and those around him. Will never forget his first few games as a Fin: 111, 132, 151..sigh.


----------



## sjones8

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chad got himself caught up. That's all that is. 

Married a 40 year old, Bronx born Jenny-from the block and ex wife of a former nba star, who is a Cast member of a reality show full of ratchet females passed their prime with her being the one with the most sassiness and attitude after meeting her on twitter, knowing she is a jumpoff. Then signed a contract to play in MIAMI - a place known for temptation.

Yeah, that'll end well.

:StephenA

Slick talking female + a dude who can't control his emotions = domestic violence situation.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So who is more likely to get signed? Plaxico Burress or Chad Johnson?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Plaxico.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I know Plaxico is on New England's emergency list now if they get an injury. I can't imagine him fitting in with them though.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think he would do fine, I'd much rather have him on the team than Stallworth or Gaffney, I'm hoping we pick him up and drop one of those two.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think Plax has more left in the tank.. big time. Plax had a shitty QB last year, wasn't the #1 for the first time in forever.. rough transition. I expect he'll be more familiar with a lesser role this year. Plax on the Patriots would be pretty tough imho.

Oh and plus Plax hasn't shown a major case of the dropzeeze... like Chad.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dallas's offensive line is one of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Calling it now. Opening Night. 45-10 Giants.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Dallas's offensive line is one of the worst I've ever seen.


They've never really been that good. Romo usually was quick enough to get away from the rush and make a play.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Didn't get a chance to see, is Kyle Orton still Captain Neckbeard?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I didn't watch that much of the game. Saw one Orton drive and one Terrelle Pryor drive and then changed the channel.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Terrelle Pryor fpalm


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Lol at Pryor. He was horrible out there. It was a horrible game either way though.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I never got the Pryor hype. Never thought he was all that at OSU. OSU fans over rate everyone who goes through that program. Just because someone beasts in High School doesn't mean they're going to eventually take over the big leagues. Troy Smith Jr. minus the Heisman.


----------



## BruiserKC

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Last night is an example of why I don't get hyped about preseason football. It was brutal to watch. 22 days until the NFL season starts, can't wait. 

On another note, sounds like that the NFL will most likely be starting the season with replacement referees. This is just ridiculous. Roger Goodell is starting to really piss me off now. It's bad enough he's becoming the judge, jury, and executioner for these players, not to mention turning them into a bunch of softies with rule changes that are now starting to impact the heart and soul of the game, as well as stupid overtime rules that no one can freaking understand. Now he's going to sit the best officials out to prove that he is the best and won't pay them what they're worth. 

Get the officials back on the field and get a deal done.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm sure they'll get a deal done with the officials. I'm almost always on the side of the worker, and this is no exception. Pay the officials for fuck's sake. I'm ignorant of the situation admittedly. I'm assuming what they're asking for won't break the most successful league (by far too) in the United States.

As for preseason, it's awful. It's a love/hate deal for sure. It's great to see football back, but you only get starters for a quarter if that. Game 3 is the best since it's usually a full half. Otherwise, I watch the starters and then turn it off. Football loses a ton when it's not for real.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah I agree completely with what MrMr said on both points.

I really don't think it's that serious to where they can't reach a deal with the refs. If any sports league needs a ref lockout, it's the NBA.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

As if preseason football wasn't boring enough it happens around the same time as things are heating up in baseball, so yeah overall it's just not that attractive. 

Pretty sure Curtis Painter is the future GOAT though.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Seattle will supposedly put or have put Tarvaris Jackson on the trading block. Should get at least 10 1st rounders I'd think.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

T-Jax for Wes Welker, Tom Brady, and Aaron Hernandez. Do it Robert.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Seattle will supposedly put or have put Tarvaris Jackson on the trading block. Should get at least 10 1st rounders I'd think.


WHY???


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> I'm sure they'll get a deal done with the officials. I'm almost always on the side of the worker, and this is no exception. Pay the officials for fuck's sake. I'm ignorant of the situation admittedly. I'm assuming what they're asking for won't break the most successful league (by far too) in the United States.
> 
> As for preseason, it's awful. It's a love/hate deal for sure. It's great to see football back, but you only get starters for a quarter if that. Game 3 is the best since it's usually a full half. Otherwise, I watch the starters and then turn it off. Football loses a ton when it's not for real.


i'm not sure of the money issues, but the nfl wants to have the refs go from part time employees to full time.

I usually flip back and forth between the game and something else.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Apparently the Vikings have a new training camp rule. If you tackle Adrian Peterson, you get cut.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Isaac Redman had an MRI on his groin and Jason Witten looks to be having surgery on his spleen. Both could miss the rest of the pre-season and potentially more.

Lions RB Jahvid Best is likely to start this season on physically unable to perform list, which would sideline him at least first six games.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I thought Witten looked bad after that hit he took Monday. It concerned me but no one ever said anything about it...until now. I've read it's probably not ruptured but he's definitely out for the preseason. If it is ruptured, he could be done for the season, or most of it.

Without Witten, this team could be 4-12 or worse unless the defense drastically improves over last season. And by the defense, I mean the secondary. Without Witten, the few bright spots are Ware, Romo, Murray, and...um...the jury is out. Ok, Sean Lee can play.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It all comes down to the safeties, really. Carr is a fantastic Corner, Claiborne is as hoghly touted a CB prospect as there could be (was hoping Carolina would get him), and Scandrick and Jenkins can't be as bad as they were. They just can't be. But, as an outsider looking in, Sensebaugh and whomever else you guys have at safety need to step up dramatically.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Witten and Robinson did a great job as the 3rd and fourth targets last year after corners and safeties covered Bryant and Austin. Without both of them, Dallas may be stuck with a run game with the official worst line in the NFL. That's a scary sound for any fan.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Any OL that has Mackenzy Bernadeau starting on it has to be terrible. Trust me, I know from experience. :kobe3


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Cowboys will do like they always do: get overhyped by the media and fold under pressure. I wouldn't rule them out of being last in the division.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Who's hyping up the Cowboys?

Majority of people don't think the Cowboys will make the playoffs.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Even the media seems down on them this year. That is shocking. ESPN and NFL Network have been hyping The Giants and The Eagles the most out of the East this year.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think the Boys will win one of the Wildcard spots along with the Bears. Secondary is vastly improved. Brandon Carr was so underated in KC. No one talked about the guy until he hit the market.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

James Harrison had surgery and could go on the PUP list. UDK will be happy that the Steelers chances of making the playoffs just got even slimmer. Honestly, I'd be surprised if the Steelers finished with a winning record.

Also, Morris Claiborne has had several injuries, has he not? I highly doubt he'll have a good rookie year.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Rumor has it that T-Jax could end up in Arizona via trade or to a team that loses a starting QB this season. Time to start uo the, "Where Will T-Jax End Up" Vbookie.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Arizona? They need another mediocre QB?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

T-JAX & Larry Fitzgerald :mark:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That trade would be vetoed. It's UNFAIR.




DH said:


> James Harrison had surgery and could go on the PUP list. UDK will be happy that the Steelers chances of making the playoffs just got even slimmer. Honestly, I'd be surprised if the Steelers finished with a winning record.
> 
> Also, Morris Claiborne has had several injuries, has he not? I highly doubt he'll have a good rookie year.


Yeah Claiborne has. It's unfortunate. This is going to be a long year. Maybe Garrett gets fired, but Jerry will just hire some other spare that he can control.

And I just read that Redman went down in practice today. Not sure why they had him practice with a groin injury. Maybe it wasn't a full blown injury. Probably is now.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Two games tonight. Wanna see more JULIO and AJ Green. Plus we'll get to see the Browns!!!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Colt McCoy should be the Browns starter.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Man, I don't know which WR I have a bigger man-crush on, AJ Green or Julio Jones. I love having the game on local TV right now.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The correct answer is AJ Green. It's on national TV too, btw.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ah, I figured the Packers vs. Browns had a better chance to be the national game. Anyways, Gresham with those moves. Making plays.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Gresham with the great run after the catch but injured himself doing it. Come on.

Green just torched double coverage but Dalton didn't hit him in time.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Apparently James Jones is getting all the first team offense snaps with Greg Jennings out with his 3 week long concussion. He's on Green Bay's unwritten trade block according to sources.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The lolBrowns actually look pretty good tonight. Hardesty is running well behind some nice holes and Weeden doesn't look clueless at all. Hmmm. Must be some kind of illusion.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AJ GREEN :mark: 55 Yard TD!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So either GB will still have a weak defense or Cleveland won't be utter shit. Or it's just preseason and we learned nothing from that game. Browns offensive line owned though. Weeden looked like he belonged there. That could change when we do this for real of course.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I can't wait to see Richardson with a Cleveland line playing that well.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah that's what I was thinking watching it. There were some gaping holes that Richardson could've exploited better, but Hardesty was surprisingly good.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Richardson should be back before the season starts right?


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

CSN Chicago reported that Urlacher has had 3 procedures on his knee since OTA's. Good night sweet Chicago Bears.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I read that too. Father Time is an asshole.



Notorious said:


> Richardson should be back before the season starts right?


Yeah it's possible, but he'll share time with Hardesty starting out, especially if Hardesty can be productive like he was tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I didn't watch the game much, but looking at the stats, I don't see how Hardesty was all that good. 45 yards on 12 carries (3.8 YPC), 1 TD, 1 Fumble. I mean, it's average, but Green Bay's defense is terrible.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Maestro said:


> CSN Chicago reported that Urlacher has had 3 procedures on his knee since OTA's. Good night sweet Chicago Bears.


Giving me flashbacks to Peyton Manning's neck from last year. First there is no problem. Then we hear of one surgery. Then we hear out for the preseason. Then we hear of more surgeries. Next is missing all of the regular season. I really hope that doesn't happen. I don't want Nick Roach at Middle Linebacker all year. 

Richardson should be fine for the regular season. Plus Hardesty and Chris OBGYN or whatever his name is are chumps, so Richardson should get 20+ carries by week 2.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

They controlled the 1st half with him and the offensive line. I'm not saying he was Barry Sanders. 12 for 45 and a TD is good for a backup RB really; that's all Hardesty is. I don't know what time of possession was at the half, but it had to be heavily in Cleveland's favor.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Richardson will probably end up like McFadden, with all the ability to be great, but the inability to stay healthy.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> Giving me flashbacks to Peyton Manning's neck from last year. First there is no problem. Then we hear of one surgery. Then we hear out for the preseason. Then we hear of more surgeries. Next is missing all of the regular season. I really hope that doesn't happen. I don't want Nick Roach at Middle Linebacker all year.


AP is salavating


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dwayne Bowe has signed his Franchise Tag and will now be at camp and The Steelers have taken Rashad Mendenhall off of the PUP list for what looks like a potential week 1 return.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Stevan Ridley suffered a right knee injury yesterday during training camp, unknown how long he'll be out or if he'll be sidelined. But as of now, apparently Shane Vereen is getting the first team reps as RB with Ridley out. :kobe2


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ya'll got JEFF DEMPS; you'll be fine.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

DAT SPEED.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Highly doubt he does anything more than returning kicks and punts. Might see some time in the offense, but it's definitely crowded there in Boston.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> Dwayne Bowe has signed his Franchise Tag and will now be at camp and The Steelers have taken Rashad Mendenhall off of the PUP list for what looks like a potential week 1 return.


That's a mistake by Pittsburgh. They don't have Adrian Peterson.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Pittsburgh is rushing him back as quick as possible because Redman's injury looks to be worse than they thought and Dwyer is still lazy.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dwayne signed his tender? Good. Anyone here Brian Baldinger on NFL Network last night? They were discussing who had a tougher road back to their respective conference championship games. 49ers or Ravens? He said the Ravens. There is tougher competition in the AFC like the Patriots and the KANSAS CITY CHIEFS.

I was like lolwut?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TomahawkJock said:


> Dwayne signed his tender? Good. Anyone here Brian Baldinger on NFL Network last night? They were discussing who had a tougher road back to their respective conference championship games. 49ers or Ravens? He said the Ravens. There is tougher competition in the AFC like the Patriots and the KANSAS CITY CHIEFS.
> 
> I was like lolwut?


I would say the NFC is much tougher than the AFC right now, regardless of who we are comparing. AFC very much feels like The Patriots and friends right now. I would love for the AFC teams to prove me wrong though.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> Pittsburgh is rushing him back as quick as possible because Redman's injury looks to be worse than they thought and Dwyer is still lazy.


Well he surely won't play week 1. Maybe week 2 or 3, but since they have a bye in week 4, he probably won't see action until week 5. So they're probably only getting two more weeks out of him than if he was on the PUP list. I guess it's good in that he can be with the team in practice and all that. This can help his state of mind and get him integrated into the day to day routine.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> I would say the NFC is much tougher than the AFC right now, regardless of who we are comparing. AFC very much feels like The Patriots and friends right now. I would love for the AFC teams to prove me wrong though.


Agreed there. I almost laughed a little when Baldinger said the Chiefs were a "strong team and challenge for the Ravens" but I also got a little excited that a guy on the NFL Network believed in the Chiefs.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I could be wrong, but I don't think the Chiefs of last year are the Chiefs. That team was killed by injuries to a lot of key players. I'm not putting them in the AFC elite, but they aren't as bad as their record of last year indicates.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think Peyton Hillis and a healthy Jamaal Charles will do wonders for the team. Their success to me depends on how Denver and the AFC North does. If Pittsburgh, Baltimore, and Cincinnati are all top teams again, then a wildcard spot may be out of the question and it would be down to who is the best in the AFC West, which isn't easy with Manning and Rivers on the other teams and an Oakland team that never seems to quit.



MrMister said:


> Well he surely won't play week 1. Maybe week 2 or 3, but since they have a bye in week 4, he probably won't see action until week 5. So they're probably only getting two more weeks out of him than if he was on the PUP list. I guess it's good in that he can be with the team in practice and all that. This can help his state of mind and get him integrated into the day to day routine.


Most likely that will happen. I can see them trying to ease Mendenhall in sooner if Dwyer and Redman fail.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I still stand with my prediction that only one of Baltimore/Pittsburgh will make the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Pitt's stay at the top of the league is over, man.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This will be the first year in ages that the Pats, Steelers, or Colts aren't in the SuperBowl. I can actually see a Ravens vs. Falcons SuperBowl.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It would be the first time in 9 years that one of them three wasn't in the SuperBowl. Rather amazing.

2003- Patriots
2004- Patriots
2005- Steelers
2006- Colts
2007- Patriots
2008- Steelers
2009- Colts
2010- Steelers
2011- Patriots


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You're right, now that I think about it. Last time would've been Buccaneers/Raiders, I believe. The Pats still have a chance, though.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> You're right, now that I think about it. Last time would've been Buccaneers/Raiders, I believe. The Pats still have a chance, though.


The Pats will be in the running but I just can't see the Ravens not getting to the Super Bowl. They're the only team in the league that's won at least 1 playoff game in each of the last 4 years. It kills me, but might as well get it over with :/


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Ravens D might fall apart by the end of the year. The age is catching up to them.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I get every Dolphins game, except this one? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If you're getting the Tampa game I'll trade you :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



DH said:


> If you're getting the Tampa game I'll trade you :hmm:


No, the Ravens game and, of fucking course, the Jags game as usual.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm getting Detroit here in Atlanta and my parents are getting Carolina in Charlotte. But dat Jerome Simpson hurdle was amazing.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

CJ2K looking good :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'd buy into Baltimore's chances if Suggs hadn't gotten fucked up in the offseason. Always right there on the cusp, constantly improving but as one thing improves, another declines.

Years waiting on the offense & now the D has aged & started a precipitous decline. Hopefully is slow enough to fulfill years of wasted potential.

btw, is that really Chris Johnson?


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I hope Ravens fans don't use Suggs as the reason for them losing (if they do). Besides, I thought I heard he could come back around December, or is he done for the whole year?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Pats going back to the Super Bowl again.

Offense got even better and defense is improved. The way I see it, the Pats are the clear favorites to make it out of the AFC.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Suggs will definitely be back this season.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



DH said:


> I hope Ravens fans don't use Suggs as the reason for them losing (if they do). Besides, I thought I heard he could come back around December, or is he done for the whole year?


T Sizzle was pontificating with his early return talk. Every expert they've trotted out projects him to be back by late December / early January at best.

As to excuses, you can't lose your best defensive player & assume it will have no effect on the season. That line ate people alive thanks to the attention that HAD to be paid to Suggs, it opened up opportunities for Kreuger & a few others. He makes everyone else better.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> Pats going back to the Super Bowl again.
> 
> Offense got even better and defense is improved. The way I see it, the Pats are the clear favorites to make it out of the AFC.


Errr OK. Brady won't throw for 5000 yards again and your run game ... well you don't have one.

Edit: Fair enough, Suggs is an impact player. When Polamalu missed most of the season a few years back the defense took a big hit (and it resulted in missing the playoffs).


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



DH said:


> Errr OK. Brady won't throw for 5000 yards again and your run game ... well you don't have one.
> 
> Edit: Fair enough, Suggs is an impact player. When Polamalu missed most of the season a few years back the defense took a big hit (and it resulted in missing the playoffs).


Yeah, as much as I hate the Steelers, Troy in the backfield makes you sit on edge every damn time Joe drops back to throw, more so than Joe usually does. That said, I still think Upshaw is going to show himself to be a true gem this season, guy's got a damn motor.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



DH said:


> Errr OK. Brady won't throw for 5000 yards again and your run game ... well you don't have one.
> 
> Edit: Fair enough, Suggs is an impact player. When Polamalu missed most of the season a few years back the defense took a big hit (and it resulted in missing the playoffs).


He probably could. He has arguably his best receiving options since he's been a Patriot.

As for the running game, Ridley & Vereen both have the potential to better than Benjarvus was.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

And McDaniels is back for the first time since the 16-0 season with his new best buddy Brandon Lloyd. And they have the easiest schedule in the NFL.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Patriots boosters on deck. :westbrook2


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Patriot haters are here I see.

Ain't even trippin though :brady


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Man, Lions aren't looking good:sad:


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Panthers are. :kobe3


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Have Jax and New England's D's improved or has New Orleans Offense gotten worse? Haven't watched any of the Saints games in huge detail so I can't really comment myself.

Also CJ2K with 2 TDs and a TD for D. Williams in Charlotte. Nice. 10-11 90 yards and 2 TDs for Gabbert.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> Panthers are. :kobe3


They are, maybe it's just the Dolphins really suck too :cool2


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Gabbert killing the Saints. WHAT.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think the Pats D has improved.

Hopefully we can bring back Andre Carter, our D-Line can go ham. Wilfork, Jones, Carter, Mayo, Spikes, Ninkovich, Hightower...top 10 front 7 in the NFL IMO.

Pats front 7 was fine last season, it's the secondary that was shit. And with a hopefully healthy Pat Chung & Devin McCourty, as well as the addition of Steve Gregory, our secondary should be improved as well.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Just checked the Pats schedule, pretty sure it's easier than their 07 schedule. Texans and Ravens will be tests but the rest will be cake. 14+ wins for them again, c'mon.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



DH said:


> I hope Ravens fans don't use Suggs as the reason for them losing (if they do). Besides, I thought I heard he could come back around December, or is he done for the whole year?


:kobe Why would we need to use that reason when it's well established the refs are in Pittsburgh's pocket?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Texans, Ravens, Niners are our biggest tests on paper.

Also will see Brady vs. Peyton again.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fuck, Stewart went to the Locker Room. He looks to be alright, but we'll see later.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Sensational catch by Calvin Johnson, wow.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Finally, looks like Lions have to go to Megatron every single play lol


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Calvin Johnson will defeat the Madden curse...I hope.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> *Patriot haters* are here I see.
> 
> Ain't even trippin though :brady


Otherwise known as NFL fans. 

Fuck the Patriots.:bron


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Blount is hurt and limping on the sidelines. #DougMartin:mark:

*Disclaimer: I do not wish injury upon anyone.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Otherwise known as NFL fans.
> 
> Fuck the Patriots.:bron


Fuck the Ravens.

Btw, hope they spent training camp learning how to kick field goals and catch passes lol.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ravens obviously working the rubes to give the Lions false confidence until PAINTER comes in and squashes them.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> Fuck the Ravens.
> 
> Btw, hope they spent training camp learning how to kick field goals and catch passes lol.


We're holding Cundiff's family hostage till the close of the season, added incentive. We cut Lee Evans non catching ass ASAP.

We'll be sure to give Gronk's ankle the pretzel treatment & then wait for his next rhythm-less club dance a.k.a. the Hover Round. 

Keep talking shit & I'll send Eli Manning over to own ya boy again. :westbrook


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Painter plays for the Ravens? LOLRAVENS


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> Painter plays for the Ravens? LOLRAVENS


Painter > Jimmy Fucking Clausen

:StephenA


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

BLAINE GABBART.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Does Painter back up Flacco, or is he 3rd?


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Must be 3rd because Tyrod Taylor is in now


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> Blount is hurt and limping on the sidelines. #DougMartin:mark:
> 
> *Disclaimer: I do not wish injury upon anyone.


Martin looked good again from what I saw. He can break tackles better than I expected.

Deangelo Williams is another RB that looked really good.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> Painter plays for the Ravens? LOLRAVENS


3 TDs last week. :durant


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> 3 TDs last week. :durant


In preseason against a bunch of nobodies. :mcgee3


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> Blount is hurt and limping on the sidelines. #DougMartin:mark:
> 
> *Disclaimer: I do not wish injury upon anyone.


:cussin:


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> 3 TDs last week. :durant


I guess that's what happens when he plays with some talent. Ravens' 3rd String > Colts' starters.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



kobra860 said:


> In preseason against a bunch of nobodies. :mcgee3


THESE ARE PROFESSIONALS


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Psycho Sid said:


> :cussin:


To add to it, it appears Blount was carted off from the sidelines and he appears to be in a lot of pain. I feel bad for the guy. He was already in an uphill battle for his job as it is.

EDIT: He is now back on the sidelines, but still looks to be in pain. Perhaps fighting through an injury or not as bad as it appears.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Blair Walsh for ROY, oh wait, the NFL is biased against special teams players in ROY awards.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> We're holding Cundiff's family hostage till the close of the season, added incentive. We cut Lee Evans non catching ass ASAP.
> 
> We'll be sure to give Gronk's ankle the pretzel treatment & then wait for his next rhythm-less club dance a.k.a. the Hover Round.
> 
> Keep talking shit & I'll send Eli Manning over to own ya boy again. :westbrook


Don't worry about GRONK. Your team should learn from him. He's better than every TE on the Ravens roster combined. Hernandez probably is too.

Send Eli Manning? I'd rather lose in the Super Bowl than lose in an earlier round because I couldn't catch a pass or make a FG :bron2


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> Don't worry about GRONK. Your team should learn from him. He's better than every TE on the Ravens roster combined. Hernandez probably is too.
> 
> Send Eli Manning? I'd rather lose in the Super Bowl than lose in an earlier round because I couldn't catch a pass or make a FG :bron2


Gronk? Probably. Hernandez? :bosh Dickson & Pitta are both great young talents with a lot of potential.

As to the ass end of that, of course you'd rather lose on a bigger stage, in front of more people, by the same guy...... :ti


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ravens haven't been to the Super Bowl in over 10 years. What a joke. :brady


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Who cares about the Pats or Ravens. I want a history making Detroit vs Cleveland Superbowl.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Detroit isn't really unrealistic at all.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You should've said Cleveland vs. St. Louis.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> Ravens haven't been to the Super Bowl in over 10 years. What a joke. :brady


We're perennial contenders. Besides, the AFC North has been the House That Flacco Built for years now. :theo


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

But can't get the job done in the playoffs. :bron


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ha, Notorious made a joke about the Ravens not being in the Superbowl in 10 years? Chiefs havent been there in 43 years :mcgee1


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chiefs SB victory is easily one of the most historic though. Take solace in that fact.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Flacco is overrated as fuck


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> You should've said Cleveland vs. St. Louis.


Cleveland and Detroit are two of the four teams that have never been to a Super Bowl, that's why it would be historic.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Who's the other one besides Cleveland, Detroit & Houston?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jacksonville


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Oh. Well if anyone could lead them to their first SB appearance, I trust GABBERT.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Imagine the ratings a Cleveland/Jacksonville Super Bowl would get...


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

WEEDEN vs. GABBERT.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*









LOOK OUT! He's got getting away from the cops leaps!

Also, the Bills gave up 2 TAINT's in 13 seconds, yikes.

Blair Walsh 5/6 FG's 3/3 XP's, OROY looking in the bag baby.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

tom kelly sees fear in kolb's eye. guy has a heart attack every time he sees a pass rush.

SKELTON is about to swoop in and save the cardiac cards. the man can't hold him down.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Pumbaa said:


> Flacco is overrated as fuck


By who? No one is calling him a top 10 QB but he does a good enough job for the Ravens.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



kobra860 said:


> By who? No one is calling him a top 10 QB but he does a good enough job for the Ravens.


Ravens fans make him seem like the second coming of Christ.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

TAINT

I think Jaws put Flacco in the top 10 of QBs.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It's understandable that they praise Flacco so much. He's an upgrade over the Kyle Boller & Trent Dilfer's they had before.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

:lmao We've had the discussion many a time of how he's the best QB they've ever had, but that's not saying much, nor does it mean he's anything more than an average QB.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Pumbaa said:


> :lmao We've had the discussion many a time of how he's the best QB they've ever had, but that's not saying much, nor does it mean he's anything more than an average QB.


Yeah that's true. The only solid QB they had before Flacco was Steve McNair and he was on the decline.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Flacco is alright. I mean he's not Matt Stafford, but he's in that middle tier of solid QBs.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Pumbaa said:


> :lmao We've had the discussion many a time of how he's the best QB they've ever had, but that's not saying much, nor does it mean he's anything more than an average QB.


But like I said it's to be expected. When you've had such poor play at the position for an extended period of time, when someone better than all the rest comes along, fans generally overrate them. It happens in different sports as well.

Take the NBA for example. When the Lakers first got Ramon Sessions, Laker fans overrated him like crazy and to them he seemed better than actually he was, just for the simple fact he was an upgrade over the Derek Fisher's & Smush Parker's they had the 10+ years before.

As for Flacco himself, I'd say he's a borderline top 10 QB. I think he's a solid player.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Romo is the anti-Flacco. He's actually underrated by the fans of the Cowboys. But then he's compared to legends like Aikman and Staubach (teams that had much, much superior supporting casts btw).


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You don't see me overrating CAM NEWTON. After the years of Collins/Beuerlin/Weinke/Peete/Delhomme/Clausen, the Panthers were due.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Delhomme > Dilfer & Boller.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah, without a doubt. He and Smitty had the best commercials, too.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I had a Jake Delhomme Panthers jersey back in the day.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

What were you doing on the Panthers bandwagon? I mean they played the PATRIOTS in the Super Bowl.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I like my quarterback skittish. I like for them to get sacked and have the defenders so animated that they shout that boy's scared. 

SKELTON needs to rub off KOLB, he won't be able to swindle another team if he's scared back there. Kevin looking at the refs like kids for teachers when they don't want a confrontation. 

I actually like Flacco, but we don't want to go down that road.

I had an Eagles jacket and cap bought for me b/c my name is Donovan. It pissed me off b/c I don't like McNabb.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> What were you doing on the Panthers bandwagon? I mean they played the PATRIOTS in the Super Bowl.


I wore nothing but jerseys during that time period. Had jerseys of pretty much every team except the Texans.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> I wore nothing but jerseys during that time period. Had jerseys of pretty much every team except the Texans.


Who'd you have from the Chiefs? Holmes? Dat dude was a beast.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Holmes, Tony Gonzalez.

The legendary Trent Green...jk.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I never watch a QB on the Chiefs slide without flinching anymore.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Pumbaa said:


> Blair Walsh for ROY, oh wait, the NFL is biased against special teams players in ROY awards.


I have the replay of the Vikings and Bills game on in the background and damn, the announcers are practically crowing him the savior of the world.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> I have the replay of the Vikings and Bills game on in the background and damn, the announcers are practically crowing him the savior of the world.


Blair Walsh: 18, Vikings D: 12, Vikings O: 6, sounds about right for how the season will go :side:

EDIT: :mark: I turned it on within 10 seconds of game time of the double TAINT's :mark:


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I met Priest Holmes when he played for the Baltimore Browns. 

Notorious should stop hating on the Texans and jump on the wagon. They have one every year.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'll jump on the Texans bandwagon if you join the Ravens bandwagon.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I am not excited for this season at all. Everytime I get a tiny bit of excitement I remember that Norv Turner still coaches the Chargers and that kills any excitement I might have had. I have no idea how he still has a job when we fired Marty after having a 14-2 season but somehow Norv has managed to keep his job when we missed the playoffs? UGH.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> I'll jump on the Texans bandwagon if you join the Ravens bandwagon.


I'm on TOM KELLY wagon since he dropped ether on Kolb.

Kolb sees a pass rush and goes red jersey means no contact.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ahmad Bradshaw heading to the locker-room with an undisclosed injury.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Really? I have this game on in the background and missed that. If he wasn't carted off, he'll be ok I bet.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

LET'S GO NINERS!!!!!!


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



IMPULSE said:


> I met Priest Holmes when he played for the Baltimore Browns.


You're better than this, IMP. :kobe

Can't wait for COWBOYS. If they score more than 3 points I am gonna :mark: so hard.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Really? I have this game on in the background and missed that. If he wasn't carted off, he'll be ok I bet.


Yeah. He'll most likely be fine, just done for the night.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

lolSanchez throws a pick 6. 

On first play from scrimmage, Jay Cutler connects with Brandon Marshall on a 41-yard pass to the 'Skins' 41. :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Wow, what a great drive. That Cutler/Marshall combo. :mark:


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Stall_19 said:


> I am not excited for this season at all. Everytime I get a tiny bit of excitement I remember that Norv Turner still coaches the Chargers and that kills any excitement I might have had. I have no idea how he still has a job when we fired Marty after having a 14-2 season but somehow Norv has managed to keep his job when we missed the playoffs? UGH.


Probably got dirty pictures of the owner.


Seeing Moss in a niners uni is fucking weird.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Anyone play the Madden '13 demo?

It's nothing groundbreaking but RGIII is pretty fun. I think my roommate is buying it since I'm getting NBA/MLB.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Brye said:


> Anyone play the Madden '13 demo?
> 
> It's nothing groundbreaking but RGIII is pretty fun. I think my roommate is buying it since I'm getting NBA/MLB.


I had a 35 yard rushing TD with David Wilson against San Fran. Not bad. I am liking the physics so far.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Brandon jacobs got hurt, hopefully nothing bad. He's been down for a while though.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cmon JON BALDWIN! CMON!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Israel Idonije sacks Robert Griffin III and forces a fumble, recovered by Julius Peppers at the WAS 8 yard line. 1st and goal Chicago.

Jacobs now carried off. Could put no weight on left leg.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I hate these refs.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chicago looks dominant. Bush was a great pick up for them. Marshall too but that's obvious.

And Skins Orakpo and Merriwether could be injured.


----------



## Chrome

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Hope Meriweather's ok. 

But yeah, Bush looks great so far.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So who's Washington's starting back now? I swear they've had three already this year and it's only the second preseason game.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> So who's Washington's starting back now? I swear they've had three already this year and it's only the second preseason game.


lulz Alfred Morris.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dayum Matt Cassel. 10-12, 102 yards.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Kendall Hunter looks really good out there.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

this 49er game is looking a lot like like last season. lots of fg's


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Dallas offensive line looked like a different unit this game. Need to cut the illegal man downfield crap, but that's pretty easily fixed. Loved to see Murray get the ball early and often. Dez made a ridiculous catch that may have a TD.


----------



## Chrome

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Well, our special teams is still great. Lorenzo Booker with a 100 yard kickoff return. Stating his case for a roster spot.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damn that Houston punt returner is fast as hell.

Lamicheal James got hurt though.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damn, the SF backfield was over flowing and if James is injured it's what, down to Gore and Hunter?

Also, Vincent Brown, a promising WR for SD, probably broke his ankle after making an impressive TD catch.


----------



## deadman18

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

ESPN just called Tim Tebow an elite QB, if that's the case, John Skelton should be in the hall of fame.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Sucks to see Brandon Jacobs get hurt and then Lemichael James. This is not cool at all. What was once a crowded backfield is down to three guys again. I actually did not like the team's overall performance in this game. Too many overthrows and Alex Smith didn't see a wide open Randy Moss in the 1st quarter.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That's because Alex Smith is fucking garbage. San Francisco doesn't even want him, they just had to settle.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Did you see the game? The O-line's pass protection was off and he didn't have much time to read his receivers. When he did, he did actually did well. He may have not seen a wide-open Moss and instead, threw to Vernon but Vernon dropped the ball. Then Kaepernick, Josh Johnson and Tolzien all overthrew their receivers. It was a team loss and not the typical "Alex Smith loss us the game!"


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

No, I didn't see it. Alex Smith is a pile of shit, so seeing the game is unnecessary.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



deadman18 said:


> ESPN just called Tim Tebow an elite QB, if that's the case, John Skelton should be in the hall of fame.


Tebow actually has a better overall NFL passer rating than Skelton. Just saying.

Whoever said elite clearly is insane, or it was Skip Bayless.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Skip is insane too.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Niners are saying Jacobs won't be done but will miss some time. No patella or ACL tears is the initial report.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Heard it was something to do with his mcl.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Top 2 teams for T-Jax watch right now are Arizona and Green Bay. Aaron Rodgers recently lost a backup and Arizona might be tired of the Kolb and Skelton mediocrity.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Who's Rodgers backup currently?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

B. J. Coleman and Graham Harrell are the two backups left currently, and both are very inexperienced. Coleman is a rookie who was drafted in the 7th round and Harrell was an undrafted player who played for the Saskatchewan Roughriders and was released by them and has been released by the Packers twice already.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> Who's Rodgers backup currently?


Graham Harrell and he's not good. He played for Texas Tech and he's not an NFL at all.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Sounds like T-JAX would be the savior in Green Bay. His skills are needed.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



deadman18 said:


> ESPN just called Tim Tebow an elite QB, if that's the case, John Skelton should be in the hall of fame.


ESPN has been riding Tebow's nuts to an absurd level. He's an awful QB and he's far from an elite QB.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> B. J. Coleman and Graham Harrell are the two backups left currently, and both are very inexperienced. Coleman is a rookie who was drafted in the 7th round and *Harrell was an undrafted player who played for the Saskatchewan Roughriders and was released by them and has been released by the Packers twice already.*


Riders are my Province's team and he never even ended up playing one down with them.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

yeah they should probably get a decent back up for him.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cyrus Gray is certainly better than I thought he would be.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Graham Harrell and he's not good. He played for Texas Tech and he's not an NFL at all.


I still remember the game where they beat Texas at the very end. Crabtree was a beast in College; too bad he hasn't translated well to the Pros.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So I'm just now watching the Chicago vs Washington game and I have to say, why would Michael Bush sign with Chicago when he has the potential the be a featured back in another offense? I am glad he signed with Chicago, as he looks like an excellent goal line back, but if he doesn't want to be a complimentary back, Chicago is not the place for him currently.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cuz some backs like to win. Look at Jonathan Stewart. He could have been a feature back somewhere else but he chose to stay with Carolina.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I would believe that if Bush never said he didn't want to be a complimentary back and that doesn't enjoy being just a goal line back. Oh well, not my problem. He can be good trade bait if he's ever unhappy.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Here are the Dallas receivers that Romo will be throwing to most of the year:

Dez Bryant 
Demarco Murray (Garrett if you don't incorporate him into the passing game just retire right now)
Felix Jones
Kevin Ogletree
Cole Beasley
Danny Coale
Andre Holmes
Jamize Olawale

Yikes.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

what happened to Miles Austin?


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Injured AGAIN, iirc.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah Austin is having hamstring problems still. I'm assuming he'll play a few games here and there but will be on the shelf most of the year. I'm also assuming Witten won't play much either. This is Dallas. We can't have nice things anymore.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That Dallas receiving unit is sad. I heard Austin is missing all of the preseason. Is he missing more than that?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Unknown. There is no timetable for his return. Hamstring issues can linger. He'll probably try to go week 1 and re-injure it. It's definitely time to move on and start looking/scouting WRs for next year. Need interior line help too, though they looked a lot better this past game.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

They'll be missing Laurent Robinson by week 3. Heck, I was mad Atlanta released Robinson years ago. I guess if Austin is out for a long time due to re-injury, they can always try Plaxico or Chad Johnson :lol.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'd rather have the spares we got right now. Plax maybe for the red zone, but Chad Johnson is useless.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

MrMr what are you expectations from the Cowboys this season?

Do you think they have a shot at the playoffs?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

6-10 probably. If the defense is good they might squeeze 10-6 out of it and be in the playoff hunt. Romo has to have another good season too. If he gets injured it's 3-13 city.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I still think they'll finish 3rd in the NFC East.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'll go 7-9 possibly 8-8 for the Cowboys. I also think Philly and NY go 9-7 or 8-8 as well. It'll be a tight division again.


----------



## HoHo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Cowboys defense keeps them in games, it's just their injured offense players that might kill them.What's the word on Witten, surgery, probably miss half the season? I hope the Eagles turn the corner this year, deeper in all of their positions than last year.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

why is al micheals not on my tv right now?


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Luck's official welcome party hosted by the Pittsburgh Steelers currently airing on NBC (randomsteelerface)


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

there needs to be a harrison smiley


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Luck's been pretty good. He had the one terrible mistake for the TAINT. Otherwise, pretty good.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He's been good on the run. A few nice strikes on slants. One on the last play to Wayne.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It's good to see him not get rattled by the pass rush and the turnovers. He just keeps his calm and continues to go to work. That's probably the best sign to see in a young QB.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Maybe NFL will not hire replacement refs for these pre-season national tv games.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Both rg3 and Luck have looked pretty good imo.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*










He also gets too damn high.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Locker is the starter in Tennessee. That offense might be pretty good by mid season. Hell it could be good by week 1; Locker shows promise.

Shawne Merriman, once an elite defender, was cut by the Bills. If the Bills can't use you, you're probably never playing in the NFL again. Ok, maybe he'll get picked up by someone, but he might not even be worth the league minimum. I think he and Mandarich are two guys that were awesome on steroids, but worthless without them.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

No need to talk shit about the Bills, MrMr. How dare you?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

No one wants to play there though. It's just the truth. 

I like their uniforms a lot. THERE.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Did Merriman actually do anything in Buffalo? Wasn't he injured a majority of the time?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I don't know if he did or not. Buffalo is one of those teams that you never hear anything about (unless they get off to a 4-0 start). I'm pretty sure he was a waste of space and they drastically overpaid him.

There was also talk once that Dallas fucked up drafting Ware over Merriman. I never bought into that bullshit. Ware was just extremely raw when he started out.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> No one wants to play there though. It's just the truth.
> 
> I like their uniforms a lot. THERE.


They signed one of the best defensive linemen in the NFL just this offseason.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Bills have some potential. I can see them sneaking into the playoffs as a wild-card. I expect them to win between 7-9 games realistically.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> They signed one of the best defensive linemen in the NFL just this offseason.


They did indeed. That doesn't happen very often though does it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think it's more them being frugal than players avoiding Buffalo. 









With that said, I am from Buffalo and visited there a year or so ago, and I fucking hate it there. So, you may be right. IDK. Just arguing to argue.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

lol arguing is fun.

They overspent on Merriman. I think it's a bit of both. Buffalo is a less than attractive place to live and the Bills aren't normally big spenders.

They're kinda an Oakland East. They don't mind taking chances on the cast offs.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dez Bryant injured his knee in practice and is going to have an MRI.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This is the worst camp I can ever remember as far as injuries go.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cary Williams (CB for the Ravens) turning down a three-year extension worth 15 million dollars because he feels he can earn a bigger contract in free agency after the strong season he thinks he's going to have.

AHAHAHAHAHA. Thank God he's an idiot, don't want the Ravens to pay him that much or even keep him around another year. God we need better cornerbacks.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

And apparently Brady, Mayo, Lloyd, Hernandez, Welker and Gronkowski will not play in tonight's preseason game.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

IT'S MALLETT TIME :mark: :mark:

Yeah but I saw this coming. Apparently during the last open practice, the same guys you listed were all away from the rest of the team on a separate field and it was assumed they would barely play, if it all today.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Wow. No point in watching MNF, then.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I gotta scout Philly and see how bad they'll stomp Dallas this season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

All Dallas really needs to be a legitimate contender is Tim Tebow, tbh.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'd be surprised if Vick plays at all. Speaking of Philly, they are also officially on the T-Jax list of potential landing spots with Arizona, Green Bay, and Oakland.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Looks like T-JAX's services are greatly needed around the NFL. Not surprising. At all.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I need to see the Philly D. I know what that maniac offense is capable of. God why couldn't they have stuck with Kolb.


edit: Dez diagnosed with patella tendonitis. I guess it's good it's nothing major, but damn already beat up and no games that count have even been played. I say rest all starters for the rest of the preseason games.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> All Dallas really needs to be a legitimate contender is Tim Tebow, tbh.


They already have Romo who is basically the same type of player and much better. Dallas is going to finish last in the division anyway.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I disagree. Romo is an extremely average player in this league. Tim Tebow, while not a better passer, is a much bigger impact player. We've seen that. While Romo was choking away games, Tebow was carrying Denver. I believe a Romo for Tebow and a pick trade could be very beneficial for both sides. Ryan clearly doesn't believe in Tebow, and just wants him for media coverage and team revenue. Romo could be the legitimate QB that can help the Jets, and Tebow can and will help the Cowboys rise up from mediocrity into the cream of the crop in the NFL.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tebow had a lot of lucky breaks. His team lost their last 3 regular season games and still won the division. They barely beat the Steelers without Polamalu and the O-Line for the Steelers doing a poor job of protecting Roethlisberger.

If he went to the Cowboys and faced good defenses like the Eagles, Giants, and Redskins, they'll expose how bad Tebow is.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

how in da fuck do you guys watch preseason football?

is it awful. 

i cant watch bench players...just so minor league.

anything notable happen with injuries? i've ignored all nfl news so far... anyone good out for awhile?


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



kobra860 said:


> Tebow had a lot of lucky breaks. His team lost their last 3 regular season games and still won the division. They barely beat the Steelers without Polamalu and the O-Line for the Steelers doing a poor job of protecting Roethlisberger.
> 
> If he went to the Cowboys and faced good defenses like the Eagles, Giants, and Redskins, they'll expose how bad Tebow is.


Just trollin' you, bro. I like Romo a lot, and Tebow is garbage.



Mikey Damage said:


> how in da fuck do you guys watch preseason football?
> 
> is it awful.
> 
> i cant watch bench players...just so minor league.
> 
> anything notable happen with injuries? i've ignored all nfl news so far... anyone good out for awhile?


Obviously not a real Football fan.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'll just tell you about the Niners Mikey. Jacobs fucked up his knee and James got hurt too, but not sure to what extent. Gore and Hunter look good though. Jacobs will miss games but he's not out for the season.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I really liked what I saw from Kendall Hunter on Saturday against the Texans. I know it's just one game but he could be better than Jacobs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

wwf. meh. bears/redskins made me want to scratch my eyes out. it was like first downs were against the law. 

mrmr...i said anyone good. jacobs is meh. :troll

kendell hunter is good. i agree. nice backup, imo.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I find myself enjoying the NFL the most in the 4th quarter of preseason games, when the superior race can shine and Caucasian WRs and RBs are aplenty.















not racist, guise


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Vick took a pretty big shot to the chest. To the locker room he goes.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fuck. :kobe2


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Again? Can he make it through one preseason game without some sort of injury?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

MJD is on the trade block. Jax does not want to pay him more so he doesn't want to play for them anymore.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Wooowwww...

Trade Welker for MJD :side:

Can you even trade someone who's playing on the franchise tag?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I believe Franchise Tagged players can be traded if they sign a new deal at their new location. I'm not absolutely positive on that though. Either that or they can be traded like any other guy on a one year deal.

Mike Wallace is also coming back to the Steelers this weekend.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

this is probably gonna turn into some carson palmer stuff.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Hmmm, can the Jags pull a Herschel Walker trade?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Jags would obviously play the Cowboys role but what team could fill the Vikings shoes...


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Whether he is traded or not, this holdout will most likely not end until after week 1. Maybe later. I have to agree with Jacksonville over MJD on this one. Jacksonville paid MJD a huge frontloaded contract 3 years ago and MJD still has 2 years left on his contract. Jacksonville put their faith in MJD to produce and he did, but now he wants more. Sure MJD was the top runner last year, but I doubt he would have been if it wasn't for those unfortunate injuries to DMC, Fred Jackson, and Matt Forte.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Peterson and Foster didn't play full seasons either.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> The Jags would obviously play the Cowboys role but what team could fill the Vikings shoes...


The Jets.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

TKO is your sig photoshopped? Someone can't be that stupid.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Nobody said he's on the trading block. Schefter said that MJD is open to being traded, not that Jacksonville is open to trading him.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

No broken bones for Michael Vick? Damn it. Hopefully next time.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> No broken bones for Michael Vick? Damn it. Hopefully next time.


And why do you want him to get injured?


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> TKO is your sig photoshopped? Someone can't be that stupid.


the cena one? I don't know I found it on the funny wrestling pictures thread.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah the Cena one.

Anyway currently watching the special edition of Sound FX on the Harbaugh Bowl game, the NFL should really do this more often. Hopefully they do it again this season.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Everyone watch out for Cyrus Gray this year, just have a feeling he could get some touches this year cuz he has looked pretty good in the pre-season. Charles, McCluster, Hillis, and Gray. Pretty good backfield.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

MJD's being a bigger bitch than Chris Johnson ... somehow :hmm:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ok.

Witten will not need surgery so he will return this season most likely. He's probably out week 1 since it's a Wed game, but week 2 looks like it's a possibility. We'll see.

So fucking relieved.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

How's Dez and Miles Austin? I heard Bryant's injury was minor and Austin's has been a pain.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Both could be back for week 1. Dez is much more likely. Hamstring injuries are a bitch so not sure on Miles. He could play but easily re-injure it.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I was listening to a lot of the discussion on ESPN about whether 4 preseason games are too much or not and it is quite interesting. Media guys like Stephen A Smith, Skip Bayless, and others believe that preseason games are a waste of time and lead to too many injuries to be worth it. One key point Skip made was that College and High School players don't need warm up games while 26 year old and older guys do. 

The other side of the argument on ESPN came from former players who felt they would not have had a career if it were not for those games. The preseason games were the 4th string's Super Bowl. Many undrafted guys would not have had a chance if it weren't for those games. Guys like Arian Foster, Victor Cruz, Antonio Brown, and others might have been cut if they didn't get their preseason chance.

So are 4 preseason games too much?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Wait so they're arguing that since college and high school players don't have warm up games that professionals shouldn't either? If so...dumb.

The NFL is vastly, exponentially more complex than the college and high school games. All those moving parts need warm up games for sure. Also college and high school teams do have warm up games in the form of scrimmages. Anyway, terrible argument if that's what they're saying. 

Pre season is needed, but 4 is probably too much. Cut it by one and see how it goes. As for injuries, they can happen anytime and anywhere on the field whether it's in a live game, an exhibition, or during practice.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

They argued on First Take that there should be 2 or fewer preseason games. That was one of their agreements that College teams don't need it and they are 18-22. Other media outlets and bloggers comment on how 4 is two many and lead to too many injuries as well as robbing fans of the full enjoyment of the game for the price of a meaningful game.

I see where they are coming from, but I also agree with the former players that benefited from these meaningless matches. I feel that more teams should do joint practices like new England and New Orleans did earlier this preseason. That way teams can judge how their players do against another defense without all the punishment of a real game. Every team has at least 18 teams they don't see during the regular season, so I wouldn't mind 3 preseason games and a two team joint practice for every team.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I don't like the argument that since college doesn't do it the NFL shouldn't. Again, the NFL game is a lot more complex. Yeah that's what practice is for, but a real game cannot be simulated easily. 

The injuries argument holds more water with me. If they're gonna get injured, let's have it happen when it the game actually counts.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

guys like Shannon Sharpe and Terrel Davis would have never been the players they were if there was no preseason. they probably would have been cut.

Also it's a dumb argument that since college guys don't need it then the pros don't when the pros play a much different and more complex game. When the big schools play teams that are division 2 it's almost the same thing as a preseason game.


----------



## PGSucks

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Vernon "The Sack Master" Gholston signs with the Rams. I wonder how bad he's going to flame out.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Apparently Brian Urlacher went to Germany and had a treatment very similar to Kobe Bryant over the offseason. So expect Urlacher to come back and be a contender for the scoring title. :kobe3


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TKOK! said:


> guys like Shannon Sharpe and Terrel Davis would have never been the players they were if there was no preseason. they probably would have been cut.


It is amazing to think. One was on the cut list, the other was the 6th running back on our depth chart who probably would have also been cut. They went on to have 5 superbowl rings between them, 11 pro bowls between them, Sharpe held/still holds pretty much every TE record worth holding, Davis is in the 2000 yard season-club, most rushing TDs in a superbowl, NFL and Superbowl MVP. I could go on, but without a few pre-season warm-ups, Davis and Sharpe would definitely not have ended up being the players they were.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Anyone know where I can get in a good fantasy league. Always wanted to try fantasy football but never made the effort.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

We have a fantasy league on here, you're a couple weeks too late to join though sadly.

But if you still want to be involved in something on here, join the Pick'em league.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

ALEXHUMPH wanted to play as well. That's two people here so it's a start. Really you just need six more for an 8 team league.

Notorious brings up a good idea. LC has a thread here in sports.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/631111-wf-nfl-ncaa-pick-em-nfl-survivor.html


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> ALEXHUMPH wanted to play as well. That's two people here so it's a start. Really you just need six more for an 8 team league.
> 
> Notorious brings up a good idea. LC has a thread here in sports.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/631111-wf-nfl-ncaa-pick-em-nfl-survivor.html


I'd join another league here to help add more people.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah I would too.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'll join if you guys decide to have another league.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That'd be 5. That's almost a new league. THREE MORE (at least).

LC might play so that's a potential 6.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If we were to have a third league I hope this one would be an online draft :side:


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

LOLKOLB. McCarthy with 3 INT's in the pre-season, pretty impressive for a linebacker.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He's got the blood of DA U running through his veins. What did you expect?


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I forgot he played there. He's a beast.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Quite a few players from Miami are. If only Miami could produce a competent NFL QB...


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jesus, this Powell guy is a BEAST.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

U


MrMister said:


> ALEXHUMPH wanted to play as well. That's two people here so it's a start. Really you just need six more for an 8 team league.
> 
> Notorious brings up a good idea. LC has a thread here in sports.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/631111-wf-nfl-ncaa-pick-em-nfl-survivor.html



Any new league needs to be NFL.com, that ESPN Fantasy site looks & handles like garbage. Just fucking pathetic.


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> That'd be 5. That's almost a new league. THREE MORE (at least).
> 
> LC might play so that's a potential 6.


I'll make up a number too if needs be, only got the one fantasy team on the go anyway, and that's the one in our league, so if I have another team on the same site I'll have no probs keeping up with it.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tyrod > Flacco :side:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> U
> 
> 
> Any new league needs to be NFL.com, that ESPN Fantasy site looks & handles like garbage. Just fucking pathetic.


Not a bad idea. I've only played on yahoo and espn and yahoo is the worst of the two.

People in a potential new league:

ALEXHUMPH
SoupMan Prime
Sarcasm1
Aid
Notorious
Von Doom
LC

If I played that would be 8. So we pretty much have a league if LC will join it. The potential problem is the time zone differences but I'm sure we could work something out for a draft time.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Not a bad idea. I've only played on yahoo and espn and yahoo is the worst of the two.
> 
> People in a potential new league:
> 
> ALEXHUMPH
> SoupMan Prime
> Sarcasm1
> Aid
> Notorious
> Von Doom
> LC
> 
> If I played that would be 8. So we pretty much have a league if LC will join it. The potential problem is the time zone differences but I'm sure we could work something out for a draft time.


I've played on Yahoo, ESPN, CBS, and I've currently have another one on NFL that I'm playing on for the first time. If those, CBS is my favorite, but I'll see how much I like NFL.com. I do like NFL.com's league manager settings.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Steve Smith is f'ed up on crutches with a staph infection. Staph infections are no joke, but I'm sure they'll get it under control and he'll be back at some point. I think he probably misses week 1 though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He's not going to miss any time in the regular season, barring anything unforeseen. His foot has taken well to antibiotics and is steadily improving. Plus, he's one of the toughest motherfuckers in the NFL.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Seeing him get punked by Vontae Davis on Hard Knocks was funny to me, though.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> He's not going to miss any time in the regular season, barring anything unforeseen. His foot has taken well to antibiotics and is steadily improving. Plus, he's one of the toughest motherfuckers in the NFL.


You can't really tough out a staph infection. Seems like it's getting worse if he's on crutches now. Maybe he's been on those longer than I know though.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fucking love Jim Irsay's twitter feed. Aside from his crazy trade rumor tweets he just quoted Bob Dylan's "Hurricane". FOLLOWED.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> You can't really tough out a staph infection. Seems like it's getting worse if he's on crutches now. Maybe he's been on those longer than I know though.


He's been on crutches for a couple of days. I haven't seen anywhere that it's a staph infection, either. All I've seen is him having a foot infection, nothing specific. I may have missed something, though.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I heard he had staph also.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> He's been on crutches for a couple of days. I haven't seen anywhere that it's a staph infection, either. All I've seen is him having a foot infection, nothing specific. I may have missed something, though.


It was Mortensen who said it, but he could be wrong. I hope Smitty is ready to go week 1. I'm not as big of a fan of him as you are, but I do like the way he plays this game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'd be surprised if Smitty doesn't play week 1. They caught it very early, it's subsiding, and he's tough. My dad actually had a staph infection in his foot (Not even joking) and he waited too long to correct it, and he had a toe amputated. But yeah, tat's not happening here.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah I had a friend who almost had to have his entire foot amputated from a staph infection. Shit is serious. 

Weeden looks...um...pretty fucking good. (lulz then he gets sack stripped and Philly gets the ball back)


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tannehill is the Dolphins starter now, I called this after watched the first episode of Hard Knocks.

I think the Dolphins made the right choice.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Is this a case of Weeden being good or the Eagles D being bad? I'm thinking it's the D. If I'm wrong, Cleveland could be a very different team this year.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I figured it was inevitable.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Just got out of work and home. How did Tom Brady and the Pats look. Is Bill gonna play them the whole 1st half or are they done.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Pats started off pretty bad, but had a good drive capped by a Ridley TD. I stopped watching after that. Watching Falcons now.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

FUCK!!!

I totally forgot about the Pats game


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jay Cutler to Brandon Marshall 21 yard TD. In a real game, that combo would get me 12 fantasy points. :mark:

David Wilson is looking really comfortable in the starter role for the Giants.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

if the jets suck(which they will) and i still get more tebow coverage then any other t hing on espn. I might go on a murdering spree.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

JUUUUULIO! Ryan drops back, finds Julio deep for 49. Jones with 4 catches for 90yds.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Falcons look really good from what I've seen of them. This team is pretty stacked offensively.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Russell Wilson looking good in first half. Can't say the same with T.O. Two drops.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Pats have been awful during the preseason. Hopefully we can get it going when the season starts.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TKOK! said:


> if the jets suck(which they will) and i still get more tebow coverage then any other t hing on espn. I might go on a murdering spree.


ESPN's obsession with Tebow is disturbing.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Falcons look really good from what I've seen of them. This team is pretty stacked offensively.


yeah they are. One thing that i'd be worried about is Turner holding up, he had a very mediocre second half and is on the wrong side of 30.


----------



## hardcore_rko

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Its going to be a looong season for the dolphins :bron4


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TKOK! said:


> yeah they are. One thing that i'd be worried about is Turner holding up, he had a very mediocre second half and is on the wrong side of 30.


Turner looks ok to me. I'm not sure what other people are seeing; I do agree he's not the same as he was three seasons ago, but he's still pretty good. They're gonna play Jacquizz more this season. He looks really good from what I've seen. He'll help keep Turner fresh.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Sunday needs to get here so i can watch Patrick Willis deliver that hit to Peyton everybody has been waiting for.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Seahawks uni's are awful, but they slaughtered KC's starters.


----------



## Maveo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

MY SEAHAWKS MAN!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If T-JAX had the same amount of PT as Russell Wilson the Seahawks would've scored 60.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I just....meh, only the preseason.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

how did T-Jax go 3/5 but only throw for one yard?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

:lmao

I have no clue.

Not his fault :side:


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

We beat the Pats by 2 points in preseason, Superbowl here we come :side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> :lmao
> 
> I have no clue.
> 
> Not his fault :side:


Receiver obviously ran the wrong way without establishing forward progression.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm reading the Aaron Hernandez is Brady's number 1 target. Is he a number 1 receiver though? I guess we'll find out this season.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

O-Line has been awful this preseason. I miss Matt Light 

Brian Waters needs to get his fat ass off the couch and show up for training camp as well.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

if Hernandez proves to be a number one receiver there is going to be a lot of gloating coming from this guy. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Hernandez is awesome, like I said before, if the Pats FO chooses to keep Welker over him, I might shoot somebody.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Patriots will keep whoever Brady wants them to keep. Brady probably has quite a few years left barring serious injury. Might as well keep the bigger, stronger, faster?, younger guy.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*


















Making this order in the near future.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Buy me a Newton one, bro.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



hardcore_rko said:


> Its going to be a looong season for the dolphins :bron4


Sheeeeeiiittt... you ain't lyin... when's the season opener for the NBA again..


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

DeCastro's probably done for the year. Whatever, high draft pick :mark:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Let's play that Steelers will be awful game. 

Let's give them a top 8 pick. Where do they need to improve the most DH?


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

stay out of this thread hooper. i'm already in meltdown mode over this.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Let's play that Steelers will be awful game.
> 
> Let's give them a top 8 pick. Where do they need to improve the most DH?


They probably won't be awful, but better than .500 would be shocking. Offensive line is still bad but the group's young and full of 1st and 2nd round picks so I don't think they'd go that route. Probably safety since Clark sucks and Polamalu's way past his prime. Defensive line is possible too.

None of this matters though since they always take the best player available, which is fine since realistically they can improve at every position.

Are you crying IMP?


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

only about decastro. my heart sunk b/c it means another year of the o line going down, they have to lead the league in o line combos over the past few years. 

you think they'd fire the strength and conditioning coach by now. i can't write a team off that i support.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Someone on the o line always seems to be hurt on the steelers.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

My new neighbor has like 500 people at his house watching the Texans game.

I don't even want to imagine what it will be like when the season starts :bron3


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Oh man the Rams are gonna be dreadful on defense this year, or these scout team receivers are actually good for the Cowboys.

HARRIS, BEASLEY, OGLETREE


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Turnover after turnover in this Texans-Saints game.

3 for the Texans and 2 for the Saints only 3 minutes into the 2nd quarter. Smh, really sloppy game so far.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

4 preseason games is too many. I'm ready for the regular season already. At least college football starts this week.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Marking for how many guys from the Gators '08-'09 team are having fairly solid careers so far or at least are still relevant. HERNANDEZ. SPIKES. HARVIN. HADEN. POUNCEY. POUNCEY. CUNNINGHAM. TEBOW (I consider last season a success for him). NEWTON (technically :side. LOUIS MURPHY. DAVID NELSON. JEFF DEMPS (FUCKING SILVER MEDAL). MAJOR WRIGHT.

Huge Gators fan and that's my favorite college football team ever.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



> Brian Waters needs to get his fat ass off the couch and show up for training camp as well.


the last thing waters needs to do is go to a training camp. should come in on labor day.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Brye said:


> Marking for how many guys from the Gators '08-'09 team are having fairly solid careers so far or at least are still relevant. HERNANDEZ. SPIKES. HARVIN. HADEN. POUNCEY. POUNCEY. CUNNINGHAM. TEBOW (I consider last season a success for him). NEWTON (technically :side. LOUIS MURPHY. DAVID NELSON. JEFF DEMPS (FUCKING SILVER MEDAL). MAJOR WRIGHT.
> 
> Huge Gators fan and that's my favorite college football team ever.


That team was so stacked looking back at it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

if decastro only has a torn mcl i'll be able to breathe


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Sorry IMP it's bad. Done for the season. Torn ACL and MCL. It's on NFL.com.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Brye said:


> Marking for how many guys from the Gators '08-'09 team are having fairly solid careers so far or at least are still relevant. HERNANDEZ. SPIKES. HARVIN. HADEN. POUNCEY. POUNCEY. CUNNINGHAM. TEBOW (I consider last season a success for him). NEWTON (technically :side. LOUIS MURPHY. DAVID NELSON. JEFF DEMPS (FUCKING SILVER MEDAL). MAJOR WRIGHT.
> 
> Huge Gators fan and that's my favorite college football team ever.


2001 Miami Hurricanes: Willis McGahee - Andre Johnson - Antrel Rolle - D.J. Williams - Ed Reed - Kelly Jennings - Sean Taylor (RIP) - Clinton Portis - Philip Buchanon - Frank Gore - Jonathan Vilma - Rocky McIntosh - Vernon Carey - Brett Romberg - Vince Wilfork - Bryant McKinnie - Kellen Winslow, Jr. - Jeremy Shockey

RAPE.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ravens cut Billy Cundiff and are going with former Longhorn great Justin Tucker. Tucker already hit the game winning kick in the last Texas/Texas AM game so he's already faced the biggest pressure kick of his career.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Indianapolis Colts have traded a second-round draft pick for Miami Dolphins cornerback Vontae Davis.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

DAT CUNDIFF.

No surprise the Dolphins traded Vontae IMO, from watching Hard Knocks I always got the feeling that Phiblin didn't like him.

But anyways, good pickup for the Colts.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

1. Irsay is a fucking idiot
2. Hard Knocks just got even less interesting (Didn't know that was possible)


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> 2001 Miami Hurricanes: Willis McGahee - Andre Johnson - Antrel Rolle - D.J. Williams - Ed Reed - Kelly Jennings - Sean Taylor (RIP) - Clinton Portis - Philip Buchanon - Frank Gore - Jonathan Vilma - Rocky McIntosh - Vernon Carey - Brett Romberg - Vince Wilfork - Bryant McKinnie - Kellen Winslow, Jr. - Jeremy Shockey
> 
> RAPE.


Holy shit.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Rob 'The Great' Chudzinski was the OC, as well.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Apparently DeCastro didn't tear his ACL, just his MCL, despite earlier reports that it was both.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



DH said:


> Apparently DeCastro didn't tear his ACL, just his MCL, despite earlier reports that it was both.


Douchebag Shefter is also saying that there is damage to the patellar tendon and that his knee cap was dislocated.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Adam Schefter is the GOAT, man. Why the hate?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I don't like any of the ESPN reporters. In fact, there aren't that many ESPN non former players I can stand.

Mike Greenberg, Stephen A, Van Pelt,...I'm now drawing a blank. Oh yeah John Clayton.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

HOW CAN YOU DISLIKE THE PAIRING OF SCHEFTER AND MORT? 

JESUS CHRIST, MAN.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Mort is worse.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You're inhuman.

TO was cut by the Seahawks. Can't say I'm surprised, tbh.


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> You're inhuman.
> 
> TO was cut by the Seahawks. Can't say I'm surprised, tbh.


Me neither, was absolutely hopeless against us.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

is Vontae Davis any good?


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Your career is over if you get beat by Braylon Edwards.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

@SIMBA: He's top 15-20 CB IMO.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

wait, it was a second round pick? 

all I read was that it was two undisclosed picks, not a second round pick.

if he's worth it then I guess the trade was fine, but I'm not really like the fact that we traded a really high second pick.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

2nd round & conditional 6th round picks. The trade is alright for both sides, I guess. Miami traded their 3rd Corner for a high 2nd, and Indianapolis gets a guy w/ a lot of potential. Indi obviously wasn't content with their CB position, considering Davis is the 4th they've traded for this offseason. 



SIMBA said:


> is Vontae Davis any good?


From the research I've done, he appears to be a talented corner with maturity problems.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Had no idea Vontae Davis was Vernon Davis's little brother.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Vontae is no Captain Munnerlyn.

There was a guy at my college last year with a Munnerlyn jersey. Was fucking shocked but I also saw a Jack Swagger shirt on campus once. Weird people.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Might kill myself if Munnerlyn starts this year. It's gotta be Josh Norman.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

trading all these picks is very, very annoying. I don't think Irsay understands that we're going to suck for a few years and to just let the rebuilding process happen instead of try to force the team to be good again. I like the attitude he has, but I really don't want to end up with no draft picks when we're likely going to be drafting high for the new few years.

also we released a pretty good cornerback prospect last year even though he was basically the best corner on our team. why the fuck did we do that when we're trading for corners now? and for the life of me I can't remember that guy's name, but that isn't the point. :side:


and mrmr can you start banning steeler fans in this thread? ****** are so annoying with their constant complaining and how they always spell DOOM for their team after like one bad game. then right after a win they talk about how they're going to win the superbowl and how no one can stop them.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Hey UDK quit your denial and accept the fact that you're a Steelers fan, we all know you cheer for them deep down. It's okay, just embrace it.

Besides, I'll make more Titans posts this year to even things out. I GOT THIS.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Manic depressive Steelers fans amuse me though UDFK.

Was it Kelvin Hayden? I googled Colts releasing CBs last year and his name came up. Don't remember the name but I do remember them releasing some CB last year.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

no it wasn't Hayden. I was looking for the name as well but couldn't find him. Most other Colts fans like him too, the guy was better than Powers, that's for sure.

Oh well. I still don't understand why the Colts didn't just draft a cornerback this upcoming year instead of trying as hard as they can to trade for one. In the last two years, there have been two top cornerbacks that were worth a high first round pick. I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't another one this year.

Oh well, hopefully our focus shifts completely to defense for this upcoming drafts because I really, really, REALLY want the Colts to have a good defense as I usually find watching good defenses more entertaining/CHAMPIONSHIPS.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

lulz Denver does an onside kick in a preseason game. I didn't even know this game was on, but Denver doesn't seem to be having much problem against this SF defense.

17-7 at the end of the 1st quarter.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

10/12, 122 yards, 2 touchdowns. yeah, Manning is GOAT.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Both to DECKER too.

Then Manning comes out and it all goes to shit.


----------



## BruiserKC

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ladies and gentlemen, put your popcorn away. The T.O. Show is over.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



SIMBA said:


> no it wasn't Hayden. I was looking for the name as well but couldn't find him. Most other Colts fans like him too, the guy was better than Powers, that's for sure.
> 
> Oh well. I still don't understand why the Colts didn't just draft a cornerback this upcoming year instead of trying as hard as they can to trade for one. In the last two years, there have been two top cornerbacks that were worth a high first round pick. I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't another one this year.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully our focus shifts completely to defense for this upcoming drafts because I really, really, REALLY want the Colts to have a good defense as I usually find watching good defenses more entertaining/CHAMPIONSHIPS.


Justin Tryon? Jacob Lacey?


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

JACOB LACEY. yeah him. I liked him, a lot.


----------



## hardcore_rko

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Good trade for the Colts. Vontae will be a shutdown corner


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

dang SF got Packers and Lions the first two weeks. I'm not sure their defense will be as great as last season.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

OH SHIT

Buffalo will return to the Super Bowl soon. TJax will be a BILL.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

don't they already have Vince Young? 

omg, notorious is going to have a field day about the future of the Bills. :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Lacey is a Lion now. Possibly will be a nickel corner, but it looks like he's been beaten out by rookie Bill Bentley for the CB2 spot.


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I waited since Plummer for us to have a great quarterback I will love, then we get Manning and my prayers are answered. But now all of a sudden I'm tempted to change my allegiance to the Buffalo Bills n TGOATJax


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

didn't you like TEBOW? GREATNESS.


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



SIMBA said:


> didn't you like TEBOW? GREATNESS.


I loved him, but he's not a quarterback, he's a fucking GOAT


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I kind of went through the same process as you. I waited since Peyton Manning for us to have another great quarterback, then we draft Luck and my prayers were answered. :bron2


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Still seems surreal to me. Loved Plummer. Cutler is good, but drafting him was just a dumb as fuck move by our front office. Plummer still had a few years in him for sure, draft pick could have been spent better. Then there was Orton who will always be a very good backup and nothing more. Tebow is a GOAT, but we've already been over that.

Seriously though, it makes me laugh the amount of butthurt Tebow fans who are saying the Broncos will have a sub .500 record this season with Manning under centre. The same fans who said Tebow would win us the Superbowl. Tebow101


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I've waited since Carolina's inception for them to have a great QB, and now they do. THANK YOU, GOD.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I hope Sanchez struggles badly tonight and Tebow sees some success. It would be fantastic to see some more QB drama in Jetsville and internal struggling within the organization.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Carolina's main issue on defense is depth, so I could definitely see Tebow having some success against the backups and 3rd string players.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

anybody watching this madden proam thing? Farve's playing qb and got picked by Doug Flutie.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

What is it?


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

bunch of HOF'ers/Future HOF'ers playing celebrities. Terry Crews did the robot after scoring a td.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Oh yeah that thing. 

Donovan's mom is in full affect. Mama Benjamin before MaMa Benjamin.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Get this Pro Am bullshit off of my TV and let's watch some real football, please. Can't wait to see Thomas Davis return after tearing his ACL 3 fucking times.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

that looked painfull.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Coples BEASTING.

Our defense looks scary good again. If our offense could become even competent we would be playoff contenders. The last drive was promising though.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jets must be allegic to the stuff they use to mark the endzone.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Putrid.

We should just kick the FG on 1st down in that position. Remove the risk.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

:lmao

I can't watch anymore...


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

NO, STEWART!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Matt Flynn must be the highest paid backup QB.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Matt Flynn must be the highest paid backup QB.


Kevin Kolb is. $ 19.5 Million for Flynn, $10 Million guaranteed, $65 Million for Kolb with a $10 Million signing bonus and a $7 Million roster bonus for this year.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

WWF have you heard the severity of Stew's ankle sprain? It looked it fucking hurt. That's all I know.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

No word yet, I don't think. Tomorrow will yield clear results.


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*










I know there's a Jets receiver entering the picture a split second before the gif ends, but my good God that is horrific. Reggie Smith will never have to make an easier pick than that.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

What was the point of giving Flynn a big contract if he wasn't guaranteed to be a starter?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Why would he be guaranteed? What has he ever done?

Aaron Hernandez got an extension. He'll be a Patriot through 2018 now.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

They don't just hand out big contracts unless the guy is valuable. He had one good game and one record-breaking game. That's a better NFL resume than Wilson. Nevertheless I'm interested to see how Wilson will do during the regular season.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Cards overpaid Kolb by a ton. Teams make dumb moves, it's just overblown with QBs since they're the most important position on the field. I agree it was dumb of Seattle to overpay Flynn. But when you have Tarvaris Jackson at your QB, you're pretty desperate. Seems like Wilson was a gamble to hedge that Flynn bet, a smart move (but not guaranteed of course). I'm not sure Wilson will be good, but I'm a fan of his and hope he will be.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Remember, Flynn was paid first. Wilson was drafted after that. Wilson was an investment for the future. The only problem is that the investment played better. When the younger guy is already playing better according to Carol, you might as well cash in on the investment now. Does it hurt your cap space to have a lot of money on a backup? Yeah, but why does it matter when the starter barely makes anything. A lot of money going to QBs. A lot of them the same amount. In Seattle's case, 95% of it is going to the backup.


----------



## BruiserKC

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Frank Caliendo and his John Madden impersonations are gone from Fox NFL Sunday now...being replaced by Rob Riggle. I like Riggle's work, but it'll be a shame to not see Caliendo doing his thing on Sundays.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It doesn't really matter which QB it is for us. Sanchez is unquestionably better IMO, he can at least prove competent in the right situation. He is a long way from the right situation. We're just awful across the board on offense - Horrible QB's, horrible RB's, horrible WR's and liabilities on the OL, although Austin Howard looks like he could be the answer at RT.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Carolina cut Olindo Mare :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Why would he be guaranteed? What has he ever done?
> 
> Aaron Hernandez got an extension. He'll be a Patriot through 2018 now.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Von Doom said:


> I know there's a Jets receiver entering the picture a split second before the gif ends, but my good God that is horrific. Reggie Smith will never have to make an easier pick than that.


there were like 5 panthers in the area also. one of the worst int's i've seen in a while.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Irish Jet said:


> It doesn't really matter which QB it is for us. Sanchez is* unquestionably better IMO*, he can at least prove competent in the right situation. He is a long way from the right situation. We're just awful across the board on offense - Horrible QB's, horrible RB's, horrible WR's and liabilities on the OL, although Austin Howard looks like he could be the answer at RT.


I don't think anyone has ever said that Mark Sanchez FINDS WAYS TO WIN.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tebow has always been a horrible passer. This isn't a surprise.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tebow has show flashes as a passer. Rare flashes. People talked all year about how the Steelers secondary would be their downfall and he was the first guy to really effectively expose it.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tebow has like 3 or 4 really good pases a game. too bad the other 10 or 15 attempts are awful.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm not really sure what Mark Sanchez has ever done to be considered better though. They are both completely different players though so it's not really something you can compare. All that matters is who's able to win games.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

WHERE'S WALLACE? HUH? WHERE'S WALLACE AT STRING?

He reported today finally.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

he didn't expose anything, jm. the steelers outsmarted themselves and stacked the box so he couldn't run all over them and he exploited that, it took him a while, but he did. 

i heard, don't care. i'm deflated about decastro so nothing else matters. haley's offense might look good now. the steelers can't run the ball and i've realized no coordinator is going to change their inability to do so.


----------



## HoHo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cooley gets cut from the Skins Espn reports.Sad to hear that news because Cooley healthy is way better than Fred Davis.Fred was only given a shot at TE due to his injury last season.Would love to see Cooley come to the birds.The Birds were trying to upgrade at TE before preseason started lik Shockey they wanted.Cooley and Celek could be epic


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Didn't they cut Cooley so they could sign Billy Cundiff?


----------



## HoHo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I don't know about that, but Cooley will find a job easily.This guy busts his ass every game and gives all his energy to the game every night.Keep your chin up Cooley!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He should join the Pats. We need another TE :side:


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> Didn't they cut Cooley so they could sign Billy Cundiff?


I hope that wasn't the case. It probably had more to do with his contract and his injuries.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The reason I ask that is because they cut Cooley on the same day they signed Cundiff. So I assumed they cut Cooley so they could have an open roster spot.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think they also cut Graham Gano so no Cooley being cut had nothing to do with Cundiff being signed.

I don't remember the last time Cooley was good. He was a decent TE at one point but this was years ago.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cooley hasn't been healthy for a full season in years. It's a shame. If he's healthy now, he may be a good short term investment for a team needing a TE.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



JM said:


> I don't think anyone has ever said that Mark Sanchez FINDS WAYS TO WIN.


4 ROAD PLAYOFF WINS BITCH

:jesse

Clearly the GOAT


----------



## JM

but did they say he FOUND A WAY TO WIN.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

they said manage the game for him, they say FINDS WAYS TO WIN for TEBOW.


----------



## JM

no capitals means its nothing special. it basically just means he didn't fuck it up.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

T-JAX > Vince Young.

Obviously. Obviously.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I actually feel bad for Vince Young.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

His NFL career is probably over.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

dude probably could have had a nice career if he had his head on straight.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

His career probably would have gone a lot different if he hadn't got hurt in week 1 of 2008.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The good news is he can always try his hand at being a replacement ref. 

Holy shit the NFL is fucking up with this one.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Apparently replacement refs will be there to start the season.

FUCK.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

We get fucked up secondhand officials all because the owners want to argue over pocket change.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I've got a bad feeling about this. Do the new refs know Brady's and the Steelers' special rules?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Obviously they don't know Roughing the Brady considering how many times Brady has been hit this preseason with no flag being thrown. It's a damn shame for these replacement refs to be that biased.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> I've got a bad feeling about this. Do the new refs know Brady's and the Steelers' special rules?


They'll learn soon enough when Tom Terrific gives them those evil looks when a strong breeze knocks a hair out of place. 

Also, referees can't help but root for the Steelers, everyone loves 'em!


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> I've got a bad feeling about this. Do the new refs know Brady's and the Steelers' special rules?


Don't forget the Katrina rules, can't forget about the refs winning the Saints a Super Bowl :westbrook2


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Bob the Jobber said:


> They'll learn soon enough when Tom Terrific gives them those evil looks when a strong breeze knocks a hair out of place.
> 
> Also, referees can't help but root for the Steelers, everyone loves 'em!


Bitch please. :ti


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You forgot the part about anally raping the Vikes any chance the refs get, longstanding tradition for 40+ years.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Isn't that a League wide tradition though? :kobe3


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Raiders fans gonna get screwed more than normal.

Probably going to see a crap ton of holding calls.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

don't start with a steelers fan about refs CP. they think harrison gets held on every play.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Can't wait to see 6 refs talk for ten minutes over an offsides call.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Every play has holding, no one gives a shit.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The trade deadline was moved until the Tuesday after Week 8. About time. It should probably be around week 10 or 11, but this is better than it was. 

Also, one player placed on IR can now come off of it at some point in the season. Here's another good change.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Pumbaa said:


> Every play has holding, no one gives a shit.


you never been on a steelers board. they give a shit.

the only thing i learned in the preseason is that being drafted in the first three rounds mean injury if you're on the steelers.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

PUMBAA

I could use your Minnesota Vikings knowledge.

Is Ryan Cook any good? Offensive lineman, I'm assuming he's a guard. But no he's a tackle.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Serviceable is what I'd use :side:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dallas traded for him. Don't know what we gave up. If he can play guard serviceable works for me as long as it wasn't a good pick.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I liked what I saw from the 49ers final pre-season game against the Chargers. The running game was solid, the defense was forcing turnovers and Colin Kaepernick looked really good. He has really improved. I wouldn't mind him starting now if Alex Smith misses a game or two.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Neither would this owner of Team KAEPERNICK...


... KAEPERNICK


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chicago cut Clutts, the only FB on their roster. Yeah, I'm confused by that move, unless Michael Bush becomes part FB.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Trade with Minnesota eminent? Think Vikes have like 5 FB's, but that's the type of TE they prefer after Rudolph.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> Chicago cut Clutts, the only FB on their roster. Yeah, I'm confused by that move, unless Michael Bush becomes part FB.


They have like 4 or 5 TEs that they like so I'm guessing the rookie Evan Rodriguez and Kyle Adams will share that role. One of them might emerge as the guy but their TEs are really versatile so I think they will just use what they have.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cardinals announce that SKELTON will be their starting QB for week 1.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Witten pretty much written out of playing week 1; my sig is basically a game-time decision at this point.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Witten shouldn't play. You can't and shouldn't really fuck around with internal organs. If the game was on Sunday or Monday, maybe, but it's TOO SOON.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



X/L/AJ said:


> They have like 4 or 5 TEs that they like so I'm guessing the rookie Evan Rodriguez and Kyle Adams will share that role. One of them might emerge as the guy but their TEs are really versatile so I think they will just use what they have.


I like what I've seen from Rodriguez. Very raw but has some talent. I'm sure you're right about a TE become a FB. Still a little unexpected.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chicago going more Shotgun this year probably.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Why did Winslow get cut? Has to be something internally...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

MJD reported.

So he just didn't want to go to camp and play in preseason games. Got it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Opening game against a healthy AJ Green & Dalton with a Sizzle Free D & an injured Upshaw but minus Cundiff?

I like our chances.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> MJD reported.
> 
> So he just didn't want to go to camp and play in preseason games. Got it.


Seems like he didn't think that one through. Wasn't he fined somewhere around 800-900K? The main disadvantage in doing that was primarily the fact that JACKSONVILLE wouldn't have used him much, if at all, in the preseason. Appears to be a dumb reason to lose that much money, but hey, I'm sure 800-900K is chump change for elite players like MJD.

EDIT: I guess the more accurate figure was 1.2 million.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> MJD reported.
> 
> So he just didn't want to go to camp and play in preseason games. Got it.


I hear he is modeling his career after Favre.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

They need to hurry the absolute fuck up and announce a deal for the NFL on UK television. They're trying to make the NFL more popular over here and they haven't even got a deal in place to show it on TV anymore. Amateurs. Nothing makes a weekend like Sunday NFL Countdown, then 3 games on the spin.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I got money on the 'BOYS this Wednesday.


----------



## Realdonnyv

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

^You're crazy. Witten hurt, Austin hurt, Bryant is hurting too, and they have a bad O-line. Justin Tuck and the boys are going to have a fun day.

I also think the Bills win an upset(should be the favourites) vs the Jets. And my Falcons are gonna light up the Chiefs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Bills over the Jets isn't an upset.

I hope the Giants are as overconfident as you are. Dallas will win that way.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dallas only wins when they aren't expected to, so I'm not worried at all.

When things look good, it's panic time 'cause they're gonna fuck it up.

-Cowboys fan since 1990.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> Dallas only wins when they aren't expected to, so I'm not worried at all.
> 
> When things look good, it's panic time 'cause they're gonna fuck it up.
> 
> -Cowboys fan since 1990.


But if you're expecting them to win, won't they lose?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Obviously I meant THE MASSES.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Casual NFL fan here, but can't help but get pumped for the season opener every year.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Of course, forgot about THE MASSES.

Like I alluded to earlier though, I find it hard to get excited for the new season until I know what's happening with the TV rights, hopefully Sky Sports will have it like normal, ESPN America will have Sunday NFL Countdown and Monday Night Football, and Channel 4 will have SNF.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fuck Sky Sports, can't be arsed streaming every week. I need redzone on a sunday.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It'll more than likely be sorted tomorrow/tuesday. If not I'm unsubscribing and buying gamepass, they can fuck off.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Some good matches for week 1. Besides Chicago and Atlanta's matchups, I want to watch Tennessee vs. New England, Arizona vs. Seattle, and Green Bay vs. San Francisco.

Anyways, my picks for week 1:

*New York (NYG)* vs. Dallas
*Chicago* vs. Indianapolis
Cleveland vs. *Philadelphia*
*Detroit* vs. St. Louis
Tennessee vs. *New England*
Kansas City vs. *Atlanta*
*Minnesota* vs. Jacksonville
*New Orleans* vs. Washington
New York (NYJ) vs. *Buffalo*
*Houston* vs. Miami
*Green Bay* vs. San Francisco
Arizona vs. *Seattle*
Tampa Bay vs. *Carolina*
Denver vs. *Pittsburgh*
*Baltimore *vs. Cincinnati
Oakland	vs. *San Diego*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Green Bay vs 49ers

Baltimore vs Cincy

Dallas vs NYG

Easily the 3 most exciting & equitable matches of Week 1.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Post season predictions

NFC: Eagles, Falcons, Packers, Niners, Bears WC, Panthers WC

AFC: Patriots, Texans, Ravens, Broncos, Bills WC, Bengals WC

NFC title game: Green Bay over Philly

AFC title game: Baltimore over New England

Super Bowl: Green Bay over Baltimore (can't wait to be wrong)


----------



## hardcore_rko

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

My Predictions

-AFC
East: Patriots
North: Baltimore
South: Texans
West: San Diego
Wildcards: Pittsburgh & Denver

-NFC
East: Eagles
North: Packers
South: Saints
West: 49ers
Wildcards: Giants & Panthers

AFC Title: Baltimore over Texans
NFC Title Eagles over Packers

Super Bowl Baltimore over Eagles


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jets/Giants, dudes.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

NFC

EAST Eagles
West -49ers
North-Packers
South-Falcons
WC
Panters
Giants

AFC
East-Pats
West-Broncos
North-Baltimore
South-Texans
WC
Steelers
Cheifs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

-AFC
East: Patriots
North: Steelers
South: Texans
West: Denver
Wildcards: Baltimore & Bengals

-NFC
East: Eagles
North: Packers
South: Saints
West: 49ers
Wildcards: Giants & Panthers

AFC Title: Pats over Donks
NFC Title: Pack over Panthers

Super Bowl: Pats over Pack


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I won't be shocked if Seattle does damage and wins the West. For now though, I'm going with that defense in SF until we see otherwise.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AFC: Ravens, Patriots, Broncos, Texans win their divisions. Bengals and Steelers for the wild card. 
NFC: Packers, COWBOYS, 49ers, Saints (yeah that's right) win their divisions. Eagles and Lions for the wild card.

Super Bowl Winner: JOE FLACCO > Packers


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Not sure of the QB/WR situation in Seattle. their Secondary/Beast Mode will be good though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

RUSSELL WILSON

But yeah if he's no good, they fail and are 6-10ish.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

MrMister you don't even have DEM BOYS making the playoffs? For shame.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm ridiculously superstitious when it comes to football. Every time I put them in the playoffs it's failure. I like what I've seen from the defense and Murray is a difference maker. So is Dez, but Dez has to show up for the entire game.

I believe in Romo too. I'll mark out to be wrong here (by not putting them in the playoffs).


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Romo is the second best QB in the league behind Joe Flacco for sure.

Looking forward to what MURRAY does this year, hope he can stay healthy. 

Seems like every other year people prop the Eagles up as built to go ALL THE WAY and they always disappoint, so I'm not buying into them at all. RGIII is going to take some time, and the Giants' luck doesn't occur yearly so we're good there. Really think the 'Boys are the team in the NFC East.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

lol I pick Philly every year to win the Super Bowl and have since McNabb was there. I've cursed them for almost a decade now.:mark:

This year the hex is hard on the Packers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Stop picking Carolina, you ******.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Picking Miamah to win the National Championship too.

How can I not believe in Cam though? Come on.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cam sux, that's why you can't believe in him.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ah good point. 0-16 then. Changed my mind.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That seems more apt. 



MrMister said:


> Picking Miamah to win the National Championship too.


Also, JOKE'S ON YOU!

Miami can't go to a Bowl this year. Self-imposed ban. :kobe2


----------



## Notorious

*New York (NYG)* vs. Dallas
*Chicago* vs. Indianapolis
Cleveland vs. *Philadelphia*
*Detroit* vs. St. Louis
Tennessee vs. *New England*
Kansas City vs. *Atlanta*
Minnesota vs. *Jacksonville*
*New Orleans* vs. Washington
New York (NYJ) vs. *Buffalo*
*Houston* vs. Miami
Green Bay vs. *San Francisco*
Arizona vs. *Seattle*
Tampa Bay vs. *Carolina*
*Denver* vs. Pittsburgh
*Baltimore *vs. Cincinnati
Oakland	vs. *San Diego*


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

New York Giants vs. *Dallas*
*Chicago* vs. Indianapolis
Cleveland vs. *Philadelphia*
*Detroit* vs. St. Louis
Tennessee vs. *New England*
Kansas City vs. *Atlanta*
*Minnesota* vs. Jacksonville
New Orleans vs. *Washington*
New York Jets vs. *Buffalo*
*Houston* vs. Miami
*Green Bay* vs. San Francisco
Arizona vs. *Seattle*
*Tampa Bay* vs. Carolina (Optimism)
Denver vs. *Pittsburgh*
Baltimore vs. *Cincinnati*
Oakland	vs. *San Diego*


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Y'all should just join LC's NFL Pick 'Em.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Predictions are lame. All that matters is that the 49ers are winning the superbowl. :troll


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Sky need to sort this fucking TV deal out, this is a fucking disgrace.

Jets going to kill them some Bills this Sunday.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The only predictions that I care about:

Redskins over Saints

Giants over Cowboys


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> *Romo is the second best QB in the league behind Joe Flacco for sure.*
> 
> Looking forward to what MURRAY does this year, hope he can stay healthy.
> 
> Seems like every other year people prop the Eagles up as built to go ALL THE WAY and they always disappoint, so I'm not buying into them at all. RGIII is going to take some time, and the Giants' luck doesn't occur yearly so we're good there. Really think the 'Boys are the team in the NFC East.


:|


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> Romo is the second best QB in the league behind Joe Flacco for sure.
> 
> Looking forward to what MURRAY does this year, hope he can stay healthy.
> 
> Seems like every other year people prop the Eagles up as built to go ALL THE WAY and they always disappoint, so I'm not buying into them at all. RGIII is going to take some time, and the Giants' luck doesn't occur yearly so we're good there. Really think the 'Boys are the team in the NFC East.


Romo? He's not even the second best QB in his division. The Cowboys will underachieve like always with a weak O-Line that will get destroyed by the pass rush of the Giants, Eagles, and Redskins. Plus Witten won't be 100% and the Cowboys' defense has been slipping for the last couple of years. It wouldn't shock me to see the Cowboys in last place in the division.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Lulz, I'd take Romo over Vick, probably Manning too. He gets so much undeserved shit, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

NFC East QB's IMO:

1. Eli
2. Vick
3. Romo
4. RGIII


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Vick's overrated because of his 1 good year two years ago. Can't ever stay healthy, is too inaccurate, wildly inconsistent. Romo > him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Really. People are actually quoting that bit about Romo like he was serious? Woof.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Romo hate based on his play is totally undeserved and wrong; wrong as in wtf QB are you watching? That botched hold STILL lingers on because he's a Cowboy. No one would give a fuck if he was a Charger or Buccaneer. 

Romo certainly has his flaws. He can drive me crazy at times. Few QBs have his ability to extend a play and turn it into something great.

Also...FACT: Romo is the 2nd ALL TIME rated QB behind Aaron Rodgers. Think about that for a minute. Yeah, he's good.




Mikey Damage said:


> Really. People are actually quoting that bit about Romo like he was serious? Woof.


The deal where he ended talking to the reporters? Romo was even laughing.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Vick is overrated to an extent but in his prime he was amazing. In his prime, he was far better than Romo when it came to carrying his team in the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Romo hate based on his play is totally undeserved and wrong; wrong as in wtf QB are you watching? That botched hold STILL lingers on because he's a Cowboy. No one would give a fuck if he was a Charger or Buccaneer.
> 
> Romo certainly has his flaws. He can drive me crazy at times. Few QBs have his ability to extend a play and turn it into something great.
> 
> Also...FACT: Romo is the 2nd ALL TIME rated QB behind Aaron Rodgers. Think about that for a minute. Yeah, he's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deal where he ended talking to the reporters? Romo was even laughing.


FACT: DeAngelo Williams ranks 3rd in Yards Per Carry among RBs with 750+ carries in NFL History. :kobe3


----------



## Amazing_Cult

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



kobra860 said:


> Vick is overrated to an extent but in his prime he was amazing. In his prime, he was far better than Romo when it came to carrying his team in the playoffs.


Pretty much this. Vick carried those Falcons teams to incredible feats of over-achieving. Hell, he even made Warrick Dunn look like a serviceable RB.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Incredible feats of overachieving? They didn't do anything. They were a middle of the pack not terrible team. I did mark when they beat the Packers in Green Bay.



WWF said:


> FACT: DeAngelo Williams ranks 3rd in Yards Per Carry among RBs with 750+ carries in NFL History. :kobe3


Future Hall of Famer for sure.

QB rating is a bigger deal than YPC lol.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Nah, dude. U CRAZY.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It's true Romo needs to finish his career, but with a QB rating only under Rodgers AT THIS TIME, it's clear Romo plays this game well.

I can't take a YPC stat seriously when the RB splits time with a more talented RB. Tell Ron Rivera to only give the ball to Stew please.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Well, that would make no sense, Mr. Using only Stew certainly wouldn't help the team, you silly goose.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

OK, serious time. How have the Panthers used Tolbert so far?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Not much, actually. They've certainly used him as a FB, as expected, but I expected him to be featured in the offense more. We'll see if he's utilized more when the season begins.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> The deal where he ended talking to the reporters? Romo was even laughing.


He was referring to the two people quoting me saying Romo is the second best in the league behind Joe Flacco.

Love how neither guy bothered to dispute Flacco being #1. :durant


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Romo is the 2nd best.:side:

Didn't even notice the quotes. Ravens flying under the radar as always.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That's where we do our best work. :durant3

In agreement with MrMister re: Romo hate being undeserved. He's a really good quarterback, and has not been the problem for the Cowboys over the years.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

sometimes Romo is great and sometimes he completely blows it. he's not the big reason the Cowboys were mediocre last year. Their secondary gave up like 5 leads last year.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Romo showed TRUE GRIT in the 49ers game.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> Love how neither guy bothered to dispute Flacco being #1. :durant


One dilemma at a time.

Even Ravens fans will tell you that Flacco is nowhere close to being the best in the league.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

*Week 1 Predictions*


Giants>Cowboys
Bears>Colts
Eagles>Browns
Lions>Rams
Texans>Dolphins
Falcons>Chiefs
Vikings>Jags
Saints>Skins
Bills>Jets
Pats>Titans
Cards>Seahawks
Panthers>Bucs
Steelers>Broncos
Ravens>Bengals
Raiders>Chargers

UPSET PICK: Niners>Packers


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Besides the obvious Cowboys/Giants, that Niners/Packers game is my most anticipated game of Week 1. I give the Niners no chance, so I like your upset pick there.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I mostly went with the favorites except in the 49ers,Bills and Raiders games. but those would hardly be upsets.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Romo is the 2nd best.:side:
> 
> Didn't even notice the quotes. Ravens flying under the radar as always.


:troll Hey Bill Polian, you're regarded as one of the best football minds in the business, who did you pick for the Super Bowl?



NFL Analyst Bill Polian said:


> "“I really think Ryan is going to grow under new offensive coordinator Dirk Koetter, and I look for him to take a pretty big leap because of the nature of the offense,’’ Polian said. “It will not be the run-heavy offense of the past. It will be more wide open, and Ryan will get a chance to spread his wings.’’
> 
> Ironically, Polian has the Falcons playing the Baltimore Ravens in the Super Bowl. Ryan is forever linked to Baltimore quarterback Joe Flacco because they came out in the same draft class. However, Polian’s pick doesn’t come with a totally happy ending for Atlanta fans. He has the Ravens beating the Falcons in the Super Bowl."
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/nfcsouth/post/_/id/38541/bill-polian-falcons-going-to-super-bowl


bama


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Frazier says Peterson is a game time decision, and will get limited carries at best, in Toby we trust!


----------



## Just2Sweet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Top 10 current NFL quarterbacks:

1. Aaron Rodgers
2. Drew Brees
3. Tom Brady
4. Eli Manning
5. Tony Romo
6. Matt Stafford
7. Ben Roethlisberger
8. Came Newtown
9. Matt Ryan
10. Alex Smith

I think Peyton is still on there if he has anything left. Vick is done; when he gets hurt again this year, Nick Foles is going to step in and that will be it for Vick in Philly. Philip Rivers is good but he's way too careless with the ball. I feel that RG3 and Luck will be on this list sooner rather than later. Griffin will be a superstar someday. Alex Smith has a lot of haters, but when the 49ers open up the offense and win the Super Bowl this year, people will finally give him the credit he deserves. I think if Baltimore or Houston has a good year (which they will) Flacco and Schaub will finally get some recognition too.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Just2Sweet said:


> Top 10 current NFL quarterbacks:
> 
> 1. Aaron Rodgers
> 2. Drew Brees
> 3. Tom Brady
> 4. Eli Manning
> 5. Tony Romo
> 6. Matt Stafford
> 7. Ben Roethlisberger
> 8. Came Newtown
> *9. Matt Ryan*
> *10. Alex Smith*
> 
> I think Peyton is still on there if he has anything left. Vick is done; when he gets hurt again this year, Nick Foles is going to step in and that will be it for Vick in Philly. Philip Rivers is good but he's way too careless with the ball. I feel that RG3 and Luck will be on this list sooner rather than later. Griffin will be a superstar someday. Alex Smith has a lot of haters, but when the 49ers open up the offense and win the Super Bowl this year, people will finally give him the credit he deserves. I think if Baltimore or Houston has a good year (which they will) Flacco and Schaub will finally get some recognition too.


That shit is garbage.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



> Sky Sports announce deal to show NFL for next three years. More than 60 live games a season.


Finally.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It's hard to remember all starting NFL QBs off the top of my head...but no way is Alex Smith 10th. Come on now.


----------



## Just2Sweet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Feel free to disagree, I understand. But if you think Smith sucks, you haven't been paying attention. Now that he FINALLY has a good coaching staff and some continuity (not learning a new offense every single offseason) he has done pretty well.

In his past 24 games, Smith has completed 395 of 665 passes for 4,780 yards, with 30 touchdowns and six interceptions. Here's how he compares to the NFL's top quarterbacks over their past 665 attempts:

Player Rating
1. Aaron Rodgers, Packers	114.88
2. Drew Brees, Saints	106.21
3. Tom Brady, Patriots	102.85
4. Tony Romo, Cowboys	101.45
5. Matthew Stafford, Lions	96.32
6. Eli Manning, Giants	94.23
7. Alex Smith, 49ers	92.81
8. Peyton Manning, Broncos	92.74
9. Matt Schaub, Texans	91.93
10. Matt Ryan, Falcons	90.79
11. Philip Rivers, Chargers	88.98
12. Ben Roethlisberger, Steelers	88.25
13. Michael Vick, Eagles	86.35
14. Jay Cutler, Bears	83.69
15. Joe Flacco, Ravens	83.12


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That stat seems misleading? Why 24 games? Why not 16 or 32? A season and a half? Also he is entering his second year with Harbough, so technically he hasn't had two seasons with the same offense yet. So continuity has no effect yet.


----------



## Just2Sweet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> That stat seems misleading? Why 24 games? Why not 16 or 32? A season and a half? Also he is entering his second year with Harbough, so technically he hasn't had two seasons with the same offense yet. So continuity has no effect yet.


He was briefly injured/benched in the middle of 2010 under Singletary (aka the worst head coach in NFL history).

As far as your point about continuity, that's exactly what I'm saying. He has played well the past couple years and improved quite a bit despite all the BS he's had to deal with. He is finally in a good situation to succeed. Expect big things from Smith and the 49ers this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I laughed at Alex Smith at number 10. I laughed even harder when you used QB rating as a stat to justify it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

What's wrong with QB rating? You wanna use ESPN's janky stat?

Smith ain't top 10 because he's had just one good season.


----------



## Notorious

I'm an Alex Smith fan but come on. The guy isn't even top 15.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Alex Smith fan? How is that possible?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fan was a wrong choice of words.

Better choice of words is, I don't hate him and I don't think he's a bad player.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I hate him and think he's the epitome of an average NFL player.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Apparently Jones-Drew will be the Jaguars 3rd down RB in week 1.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This first month, or first two games, will be MJD's preseason pretty much. He'll get on track at some point and I actually like the Jags running game a lot this season. Jennings will keep MJD fresh while being productive himself. If Gabbert can get Blackmon the ball, Jax won't be that bad at all.


----------



## Maveo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

YOUNG BLACK TOM BRADY

THE SEAHAWKS MAN


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

T-JAXMANIA is over.

Bring on the era of Russell Wilson :side:


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Third down back for MJD that might be 3rd and long for the Jags lol.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Alex smith is barely a top 15 qb as it is right now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

the SKELTON era is the only one that matters. i remember someone in here tried to tell me that he wasn't going to start.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Is Kolb the highest paid backup QB in the NFL?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Indeed, he is.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

where does flynn rank?

i'm sure young black tom brady transferred his prowess to wilson is some freak accident.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think Flynn is 2nd and Kolb is 1st.

Idk, it may be the other way around but those two are the highest paid for sure.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> I think Flynn is 2nd and Kolb is 1st.
> 
> Idk, it may be the other way around but those two are the highest paid for sure.





Aid180 said:


> Kevin Kolb is. $ 19.5 Million for Flynn, $10 Million guaranteed, $65 Million for Kolb with a $10 Million signing bonus and a $7 Million roster bonus for this year.


They are the highest two I believe. Kolb has earned a lot of money already. Kolb's is a longer deal, but it was front loaded as opposed to Flynn's being mostly even throughout his deal.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Guys and Girl there is a game that counts today. AND IT'S A COWBOYS GAME.:mark:

Let's see. How does Dallas win? Well Eli can't get lucky for starters. Offensive line and RBs have to play smart and not fall for all those stunts and crazy shit that the Giants do to create pressure. If Romo can get time and Murray can get daylight, Dallas will SHRED that overrated Giants D. Really big if there. Giants front four is as good as anyone's. The rest of the defense...not so much. Really looking forward to seeing what Carr and Claiborne can do. Dallas still has questionable safeties, but I'm hoping the upgrades at CB allow that pressure from the front to get there more often.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I actually love that this is the season opener. What better possible tone setting game is there to be played to start the year? Probably the most wide open division in football, where realistically any of the 4 teams have a shot at the playoffs (Redskins not really but if RG3 is a walk on difference maker then who the hell knows) and realistically only one of them will make it with strong Wildcard punches in the North and South. Add in the fact that the Giants and Cowboys came down to a game between the two last year.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

FOOTBALL IS HERE YEAHHHHHH

GO COWBOYS


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fuck the GAINTS and the COWGIRLS.

The Patriots were robbed of the Super Bowl. :side:

Tonight should've been the Pats kicking the Jets' asses but instead I guess I'll have to settle for ROMO leading the 'boys to an upset.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Super Bowl champ is undefeated in these kickoff games btw.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Records are made to be broken.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah I'm just throwing that out there so if the Giants lose we can say IN YOUR FACE. Seriously though we get. Eagles got their revenge last decade. Giants have their revenge now. Time for the tables to turn again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

When is it the Redskins turn? :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Well they haven't been dominant since 1991 so yeah they're a bit overdue.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Witten is confirmed out, right? He's a really big piece for the offense. It'll be a good game though. I'm hoping it's a close game and not 42 to 3.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I don't think he's confirmed out, but he might as well be. The offense just has to step up their game without him. If they do that, they might as well just keeping playing at a high level even when Witten returns.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Redskins don't get a turn.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So Stevie Johnson hurt his groin, Mendenhall is apparently more inhuman than AP, and Colston is sitting out of a Saints practice again today to begin yet another injury-plagued season.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It's almost that time again folks!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Michael Irvin is such a Cowboys homer lol


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Get it Cowboys.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So Jason Witten is active for tonight...


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jeez. I think Witten may be making a mistake. I hope he doesn't re-injure himself and need surgery.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Is this game on the NFL Network tonight or what? Might have to find a stream.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

NBC.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Hali is out, Kendrick Lewis is out, Flowers is most likely out, Johnson might be out. Chiefs defense is shaping up nicely for Week 1.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Footballllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!

Made up Sky has got the rights to this. Only really started getting in to it last season but I'm really looking forward to this season.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> NBC.


Thank the lord. That's one of like fifteen stations I get in Tallahassee.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Monday Night Football this season will be on... the BBC red button.

That's right, we've gone from having dedicated MNF coverage on ESPN, in full HD, with a full countdown show... to it being on the red button.

Really BBC? Couldn't do without repeats of Countryfile and Holby City of a Monday Night so we could watch in HD? Fuck off.

Hope the Giants win tonight, but hope DeMarco Murray gets me some early fantasy points on the board.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damn it, Mariah Carey is on the NFL Network too fpalm


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Giants if you lose tonight....my brain will explode! Losing to the Cowboys in the first game of the season at home is unacceptable. 


GO GIANTS!!!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I hate the Cowboys with a passion since I am a Eagles fan, hope Giants and Cowboys beat the crap outta each other!


----------



## Coolquip

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Heart says Cowboys, Brain says Giants


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Rooting for the Cowboys tonight. I prefer to cheer for the underdog. So go 'Boys. Hope Dez Bryant performs well tonight.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Don't care who wins. Just need a big game from Murray.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

DALLAS COWBOYS are going to rape some fucking Giants.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

GMEN


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I don't like this ***** version of the anthem.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

:yes


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I need







to have a big game seeing how he is on my Fantasy team


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> DALLAS COWBOYS are going to rape some fucking Giants.


I dont know about that one:cool2


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Well there goes any chance of Wilson becoming a starter this year.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Why do they never QB sneak?? blows my fucking mind.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Maybe it's just me bring spoiled by the Panthers' running game for years, but it's amazing how bad NY's is.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Hope the Cowboys win this one. I hate seeing the Giants win and we all know that the Cowboys will choke at the important part of the season anyway.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ware with a sack. His 100th of his career.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Giants O is fucking up too much for my liking.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

ROMO with his first intercept of the year :lol


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

LOLRomo


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TripleG said:


> Giants O is fucking up too much for my liking.


Thats alright. Dallas blows.

Jerrah loves him Romo.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Nice stop by Cowboys D.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Defense??? IN THE NFL?!?!?!?


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Replacement refs fucking up already.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Why does the Giants' run game suck so bad? It is unbelievable! 

That INT by Boley was pretty sweet though. Would have been nice to get 7 off of it.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

My 7 year old niece would have called Pass Interference there. God almighty.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You think both offenses are having first game jitters? Jeez.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This game sucks. Aside from the one drive by the Giants, both teams don't look like they really give a shit.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It's been a slow one to be honest. They don't have the excuse of the lockout this year either. 

I found it a little amusing to see them showing highlights of Manning's passes in the superbowl last year. Probably because there hasn't been any great passes in this game so far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Bradshaw & Murray both have less than 2 YPG so far.

And I agree, this game has sucked so far.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Dr. Jones said:


> This game sucks. Aside from the one drive by the Giants, both teams don't look like they really give a shit.


I don't know if it looks like they don't give a shit, but rather they just seem really tentative and not wanting to take big risks right away.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TripleG said:


> I don't know if it looks like they don't give a shit, but rather they just seem really tentative and not wanting to take big risks right away.


Just still seems like a preseason game. Doesn't appear like they care if they win or lose. I've seen like 2 passes got 20 yards.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Well...fuck.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

We're getting torn to shreds by fucking Ogletree??? That isn't good.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Who'll be clamouring to get Kevin Ogletree in their fantasy teams now?


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Glad I got Bryant instead of Austin in my Fantasy League. I don't even know if Miles is on the field.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Von Doom said:


> Who'll be clamouring to get Kevin Ogletree in their fantasy teams now?


I never overreact over one performance with Fantasy League tbh. I've got Dez anyway so I'm pretty comfortable right now.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Giants are falling apart. Not good at all.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Giants suck.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Evolution said:


> I never overreact over one performance with Fantasy League tbh. I've got Dez anyway so I'm pretty comfortable right now.


I bet when I check the waiver wire tomorrow in my fantasy league, someone will have put a claim in for Ogletree.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Dr. Jones said:


> I bet when I check the waiver wire tomorrow in my fantasy league, someone will have put a claim in for Ogletree.


I did lol.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

These replacement refs are cutting their teeth tonight.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

:lmao @ that call.


----------



## Maveo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Waiting for the Giants 4th quarter comeback, its bound to happen.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Victor Crus is having an awful game tonight.


----------



## Maveo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

TOUCHDOWN GIANTS


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Maveo said:


> Waiting for the Giants 4th quarter comeback, its bound to happen.


Here it comes lol


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

About fucking time a Giants RB did something.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

G-Men are back in business! Great fucking drive!


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Pretty dead in here tonight eh?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Hmm, every TD has had one of my fantasy players involved. This is good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TomahawkJock said:


> Hmm, every TD has had one of my fantasy players involved. This is good.


Yeah me too.

Romo & Bradshaw.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Same. I wonder who drafted these players first in our respective leagues. :side:


----------



## Maveo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

DEMARCO MURRAY, GETTING IT DONE FOR ME!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The fuck was that Giants???


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Bout time Murray did something.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TomahawkJock said:


> Same. I wonder who drafted these players first in our respective leagues. :side:


I don't have Bradshaw in any of the WF leagues. I have Romo in the 3rd WF league.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> I don't have Bradshaw in any of the WF leagues. I have Romo in the 3rd WF league.


Ah. How people keep track of multiple teams is beyond me. Would give me a headache.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Saved a TD there. Come on Eli. Lets tie this fucker up.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

$100 bid on Ogletree. :westbrook2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Do it, pussy.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Giants get a Roughing the Brady call there.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> Do it, pussy.


Nah bitch, I did bid so let's see what you got left in that sack.:harden


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Hatcher made up for that penalty.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Well...our secondary is dead now if even the crappy back ups are getting hurt.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Well Giants are going to lose this one. Our Secondary is bad patchwork.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fuck, I took NY in Pick 'Em & they come out of the box looking like the Cowboys are supposed to. :StephenA


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Coughlin - "Oh shit!" 

That was him when he heard the news of Michael Coe's injury. Who knew Coe was so important. On the injury fucked up Giants team, he somehow means a lot.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Murray needs a TD and i'll be happy.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Giants can't stop them. Ugly.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Murray is a fucking beast. Glad i picked him up in my other league.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

DeMarco is a future star. If he isn't at that level already.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cowboys look like shit with all these penalties and they are still killing us!


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Austin :lmao


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Well that's the end of the game. 

Way to start the season Giants.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Who knew Romo was capable of 23 fantasy points? I guess I can live with this. The Giants secondary is terrible though so I ain't gonna presume he can do this every week. Would be nice though.


I feel sorry for the Giants. They looking terrible tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I thought everyone knew that? He finished with 273 points last I think and he was great on my team.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I miss Carr


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cruz has been terrible tonight.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



stadw0n306 said:


> I miss Carr


Routt will do fine replacing him. Might be in some trouble if Flowers don't play Week 1 though. Arenas as a #2 might be bad.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TomahawkJock said:


> Routt will do fine replacing him. Might be in some trouble if Flowers don't play Week 1 though. Arenas as a #2 might be bad.


I read that Flowers was gonna be good to go today?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Routt is straight garbage, dude. Pretty sure he lead the NFL in PI calls last year.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I am hoping to God that a lot of these problems with the G-Men is just first game jitters because this was a horrible first game.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> Routt is straight garbage, dude. Pretty sure he lead the NFL in PI calls last year.


He was covering #1 receivers though. Pretty sure he did pretty good as the #2 behind Nmadi.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Penalties galore tonight, and a vast majority of them good calls. This game is laughably sloppy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Using that Time Out may come back to bite them.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Witten, what an idiot.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Secondary blows and our O-line blows, and Victor Crus looked like shit tonight. Horrible first game. 

We got beat by a team that committed a shit ton of fucking penalities. Embarrassing.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Good news for Dallas is that the penalties issue is something that can be easily worked on. They seem to have their game pretty right they just need to focus a bit on discipline.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Demarco & Ogletree are HUGE bright points for Dallas.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Great win for the Cowboys, obviously the excessive amount of penalties hurt but I loved how they overcame them every single time.

Romo was a BOSS, DeMarco was a BOSS, Austin was a BOSS and OGLETREE was a BOSS.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Can I pick up Cowboys penalties on the waiver wire? Serious note those penalties actually benefit the Cowboys with the amount of time they chewed up.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah they have to clean up those penalties but...

MURRAY...ROMO

If Ogletree can keep this up, defenses can't double Austin or DEZ.:mark:

Great win to beat the Giants to open the season.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Home from work... missed the entire game. FUCK.

What's the taglines here? Close game. Well that's good.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Romo haters seem pretty quiet RIGHT ABOUT NOW


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The better quarterback won tonight. :cool2

Romo was awesome, OGLETREE took advantage of being the overlooked receiver, MURRAY continued to be awesome after his performance last year. Defense was on it for the most part. This team looks very good if they can stay healthy. This game really wasn't that close while watching it. After the Austin TD I never really felt threatened, despite the Cowboys being notorious choke artists. 

Obviously need to cut down on the penalties.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cruz does not look great outside of the slot. Looks squeamish when he hears defenders coming. Ogletree and Romo really took advantage of the 3rd string CB, and that's what they should do. They did it last year with Robinson. Anyways, good win for the Cowboys. ESPN will now talk about them winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> *The better quarterback won tonight*. :cool2
> 
> Romo was awesome, OGLETREE took advantage of being the overlooked receiver, MURRAY continued to be awesome after his performance last year. Defense was on it for the most part. This team looks very good if they can stay healthy. This game really wasn't that close while watching it. After the Austin TD I never really felt threatened, despite the Cowboys being notorious choke artists.
> 
> Obviously need to cut down on the penalties.


I still don't know if you're kidding.

Eli has 2 Super Bowl rings. Romo has ONE playoff win. I pray that you aren't serious.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Trent Dilfer has a super bowl ring, what is your point?

GUESS DILFER IS BETTER THAN DAN MARINO.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Catalanotto said:


> Romo haters seem pretty quiet RIGHT ABOUT NOW


lol. It's the first game. Wait until his team misses the playoffs again.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> Trent Dilfer has a super bowl ring, what is your point?
> 
> GUESS DILFER IS BETTER THAN DAN MARINO.


Holy fuck, YES, I can't stand these dickheads who are all OMG CHAMPIONSHIPS = UR THE BEST

Fuck, the Marino argument, lost count of how many times I brought that up and people shut the fuck up. Anyone who denies the greatness of Marino is a retarded sow.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Super Bowls are team accomplishments. Brady doesn't win a Super Bowl without that defense and Vinatieri. Montana and Bradshaw don't win 4 Super Bowls without killer defenses. Shit, you even need solid special teams play to get far in the post season. The QB should get a good share of credit for a championship, but the rest of the team doesn't get enough credit from people that don't understand this game like they should.

And yeah, it's one game. But it's a divisional game on the road. It was a big game. Dallas loses this game last year.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Aikman deserves all the credit though. :side:

GOAT


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This loss will come back to haunt NY. Divisional home loses can derail entire seasons before they even start, especially since the East will most likely not have a Wildcard spot thanks to Seattle, Atlanta, New Orleans, Carolina, Detroit, Chicago, Green Bay, and San Francisco. 

As for Eli vs. Romo, Romo is the better QB, but Eli isn't far behind. The fact that Eli has 2 rings and isn't a sure fire HoF player in most people's eyes just shows that Eli is just missing something. He fits with the Giants, but that doesn't make him the best QB. He still has some accuracy issues.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Notice I didn't mention AIKMAN.:mark:

But yeah let's just call that team the greatest team ever. Maybe Chicago 85 can stand up to them. No one else.

edit: I don't actually give a shit who is better between Eli and Romo. All that matters is Dallas won tonight. I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Giants never talk. Just get it done on the field. Never talk.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

are people actually arguing that Romo is better than Eli? fpalm :lmao


----------



## Bro

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tough L to take, especially seeing as they had them by the balls on 3rd and Long and just let them fly by with a first down. Hopefully this is that one loss that they shrug off and come back better.

Victor Cruz droppin shit all night didn't really help at all.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> $100 bid on Ogletree. :westbrook2


$101 :kanye2


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Catalanotto said:


> Holy fuck, YES, I can't stand these dickheads who are all OMG CHAMPIONSHIPS = UR THE BEST
> 
> Fuck, the Marino argument, lost count of how many times I brought that up and people shut the fuck up. *Anyone who denies the greatness of Marino is a retarded sow.*


But he's never won a Superbowl! 

Wait a second, we've been over that. Never mind!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



SIMBA said:


> are people actually arguing that Romo is better than Eli? fpalm :lmao


Yes. :StephenA



Von Doom said:


> $101 :kanye2


Son of a bitch, you wouldn't. :theo


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Doug Williams is 10x the QB that Cunningham and Moon were, he has a ring!

Mark Rypien is better than Jim Kelly ever was.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jim Kelly's got to be the worst QB in NFL History. He's the most games below 500 in superbowls. HOW PATHETIC.

Big Ben needs to hurry up and win his third so he can complete the ELITE 5 and then win his 4th so he can become GOAT. I guess he would need 5 to be truly GOAT but we all know that SCRUB MONTANA has nothing on him and I'll take a tie with Bradshaw.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Explain how Eli is better than Romo. I'd like to hear it. Again, I don't really care either way, but it's not like they are LIGHT YEARS apart.

Mainly people here are saying it's a terrible argument to use championships to equate greatness.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

As a whole I'd say Eli makes less fuck ups. When Romo is on though, he has better games than Eli. It's close certainly, I'd say Eli's average performance is better than Romo's average performance but I'm doing this with no research.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Eli throws his share of INTs. Eli has fucked up plenty. It's just his fuck ups are excused because he rode the wave of a hot team (twice). Not saying he didn't contribute to both Super Bowls, he definitely did. He's also got a ton of luck on his side. Besides Giants fans, I'm certain I've seen him play more games than most here. Eli gets lucky a lot.

When he's got a hot hand, he's certainly dangerous. I think his best strength is that he is pretty hard to rattle.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

What do you really mean by gets lucky? INT throws that the defence drops? Guys making catches they shouldn't?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Helmet catches, deep balls that are misplayed by defenders, eluding pressure he has no business escaping etc. You name it. He's a lucky fucker.

To compare, guys like Warner and Aikman and Brady...what they do and did was very much due to skill. They awed. You wondered how the fuck they put the ball where they did. Eli isn't like that. Often you wonder how the ball wasn't intercepted or he wasn't sacked.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Eluding pressure isn't really luck as much as it is poor tackling on the D. Guys don't go for the lower body and instead go up high and QBs duck under or bounce off the other way all the time. Or you just have guys taking poor routes to the QB and end up missing the angles. I get to watch pretty much the best guy at escaping pressure/most unwilling to take a sack and he usually escapes for these reasons. 

I'm not really sure Eli is anymore lucky than other guys, he could be. I think Eli is clutch (even though I hate this word coming up all the time) and certainly more clutch than a lot of QBs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah that's luck. You don't have any control over how a guy tackles you. You're lucky if one pass rusher has you dead to rights then his teammate shows up out of the blue and knocks him away lol. You're lucky if he makes a mistake. Pretty simple. Same with pass defense. You're lucky if a guy's hand just barely misses batting the ball away on a deep ball. You're lucky if the defender is draped all over the receiver and your guy catches it on his helmet. You're lucky if you just throw it up for grabs and your guy comes down with it.

As far as escaping the pass rush, Big Ben is the opposite. He's legitimately very hard to bring down. When he escapes it's far more often because he's a strong man rather than the defender not using proper technique.

And yeah Eli is hard to rattle. It's hard to mind fuck him. That's why he performs so well late in games. It is clear he's not affected by pressure situations. This doesn't mean he hasn't lost his share of games late too. Everyone does. It's just that once a guy is deemed CLUTCH, we don't look at his failures anymore. I blame ESPN.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Football is a team game, guys are suppose to show up and knock guys away. 

Any play in football you could give a list of things that were lucky on that play and all it does is discount skill. I'm just not a fan of doing that. We could say every time Peyton throws into minuscule gaps he's lucky it didn't get picked/tipped/knocked down etc. I'd much rather just say he has a strong accurate arm capable of doing such things. Guys blow coverage all the time. Guys miss tackles. 

I watch Ben all the time, if guys go for the legs he can't move and either goes down or does a desperation throw that should cost him more than it does (thankfully it doesn't). When you go above the waste he gets leverage and can push off and make things happen on the run outside the pocket.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You misread or I wasn't clear. I said the teammate of the pass rusher knocks him away. That's NOT supposed to happen and you're lucky if it does.


Eli doesn't have the skill of Peyton or Brady or Warner. It's obvious if you've watched a lot of these QBs' games. Fitting a ball into tight spaces and just tossing it up hoping for the best are two different things. I'm not even talking about the Manningham throw last year. That was a great fucking throw. He hit Manningham down the sideline perfectly. I'm talking about underthrown deep balls. I'm talking about bad throws that wind up completed. That's luck.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I was merely pointing out that things can be considered luck, doesn't matter which QB you're talking about. Not comparing anyone by any means.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

R.I.P. Art Modell...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damn he died huh. I read that he had been hospitalized yesterday. Ironic that he moved the Browns to Baltimore in the same manner that Baltimore lost the Colts.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah my family called & told me about that earlier today. I've actually met the guy 5 times while living in Baltimore & I can say that the guy was very personable. Some people who reach that status tend to shy away, be in a rush to get away from the fans but Art was a legit nice guy, actually took the time to ask me some questions about the team, how long I'd been a fan. Still one of the funniest things I can remember considering how dignified the guy was:

"Ya know what, son? I hate the goddamn Steelers, it's a feeling in the pit of my gut, it's not a choice."

Guy's done so much for the League & the NFL just lost one of the last remnants of a special era. THIS is the man resonsible for representing the owners & getting the NFL slots on television for Sundays & MNF.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Any Cowboys who are dreaming Superbowl pump the brakes sucka, last night's game had positives and negatives for both team.Now the second half came down to the Rushing game.The Giants could not stop Murray and with the fear of Murray to break one, it opened up the passing lanes for Austin/Witten/Bryant and Ogletree.Wow 2 TD's for Ogletree the Cowboys found a gem there.Don't get too excited as this might be the biggest performance of the season for him, the NFL is just like that.The Cowboys at time looked unstoppable and we have seen them do this before.For years this has happened and I would say if the Cowboys want to win a Wild Card spot or the Division they better get that great production like last night the whole section not in spurts.As for the Giants last night, they finally realized losing Jacobs and Manningham did effect them! Jacobs especially as Bradshaw is not a feature back as he saw the Cowboys knock his ass around the whole night.Before Jacobs could be plugged into the game and wham he would smash defenders just like that.If I am a Cowboys fan right now be happy by this win, if I am a Giants fan be very afraid the blue print is there, they better make some adjustments.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I love how you guys are acting like Superbowl wins mean* nothing*. Of course they don't mean everything, but they do mean a lot and it does separate some of the greats. It definitely separates Romo and Eli, their playoff success alone does that, not just the Superbowls. And yes I'm well aware that Superbowls are team accomplishments, but everyone knows that the QB is the most important position on a team and if your QB isn't playing well then there is no chance in hell that you're winning a Superbowl. Eli was incredible both years they won the Superbowl, in particularly last year, and it sure the hell wasn't due to luck.


Oh and I also love how people bring up some terrible QBs that have won superbowls to try to justify their case, like Dilfer(fuck the spelling), but they clearly weren't the reasons their team won. Eli was a major reason why the Giants won so there isn't any comparison between the two superbowl runs and it doesn't add to anyone's point.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It took you this long to chime in? 

Bullshit I'm acting like SBs mean nothing. I clearly stated that the QB deserves a good share of a championship, but this doesn't define his greatness alone. If you think it does, watch more ESPN. As for Eli v Romo, still don't care about who is better. I still only care that Dallas beat NYG.

And yes, Eli gets lucky. Deny it all you want.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I didn't look at the thread until now. waiting for the HYPE to start.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah that was just a joke question man. Come on.

UDFK, do you think Eli Manning is a Hall of Famer?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

WWF'S HIGHLY VALUED OPINION :kobe3: Romo is a more skilled player than Manning, Eli is more of a 'gunslinger' and gets rewarded for the chances he routinely takes. I'd say Manning is akin to Favre with how he plays the game, and Romo is a more methodical, technical player.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dallas is probably going to win the East. Good for them. 

I like Romo a lot. He's way better than given credit for by the masses. But even with my affinity for him, I still think Eli is better. Eli was a boss last year. I can't let one game flip the order from last year. 

That said, I bet Romo is better this year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Mikey do you think the Niners D can handle the Packers?

Niners really have to work that clock with the running game to stand a chance. On the other hand, they did win in a shootout with the Saints.

Kinda can't wait to watch this one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hahaha no. Not Against Super Rodgers. 

Packers win comfortably...everyone says the Niners will falter...

But we still win 12 games and the division so idgaf.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If Dallas really wants to win, they need to cut Jason Garrett. He is a cancer as a head coach for the offense.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah SF/GB and PIT/DEN are definitely the games to watch this weekend. Excited for both. Think the home team takes both games though.

Monday night games are meh as obviously the Bengals will be destroyed bythe vastly superior Baltimore Ravens :durant and nobody cares about the Chargers/Raiders, nor should they.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I dunno. I think they should. Raiders will be good with a healthy offense. Rivers should be back to elite. 

Could be a high scoring game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chargers/Raiders will have McFadden. That alone is worth watching. Plus it's an AFC West showdown. Those don't mean much until that division stops sucking, but still, these are old school rivalries that I enjoy.



Aid180 said:


> If Dallas really wants to win, they need to cut Jason Garrett. He is a cancer as a head coach for the offense.


I'm not a coach Garrett fan and haven't been since I realized he was awful. I had hopes for him being good. I mean was a backup for those 90s Dallas teams and was awesome in an unforgettable Thanksgiving game. This will be his last year if they don't do something good. It's not SB or bust, nor should it be, but they can't lose games like they did last year.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It could be a fun game but I don't see either team making the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

inb4 Dallas sucks and steals Chud from Carolina. :kobe2


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Who is Chud? I might be ok if Dallas sucks if they can draft a sure fire stud.

Looked him up...Carolina OC. Yes please. 



CamillePunk said:


> It could be a fun game but I don't see either team making the playoffs.


Raiders who the fuck knows, but I do think the Chargers will among the worst teams in the league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

PALMER gonna lead the Raiders to the promise land :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

GOAT OC. Made Derak Anderson a Pro Bowler and revived Carolina's offense. Bitches love Chud: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...ordinators-are-intriguing-coaching-candidates


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah as soon as I found out he was Carolina's OC I wanted him in silver and blue. He also OC'ed those awesome Miami teams early last decade it looks like. Of course anyone could call plays for those ridiculously stacked offenses.

You know what happened the last time a Miami coach was in Dallas?:mark:


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He won two (THREE) super bowls and Jerry Jones drove him away. :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage

If there was ever proof that the pro bowl needs to die... It's Derek Anderson making it. 

Run Dmc is must watch tv. Dude is on the cusp of joining the elite running back group.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Do I remember what happened the last time Dallas STOLE the greatest coach in College Football? Yeah. :kobe2

Honestly surprised Chud didn't get a gig this season. He interviewed a few times, iirc.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Mikey Damage said:


> If there was ever proof that the pro bowl needs to die... It's Derek Anderson making it.
> 
> Run Dmc is must watch tv. Dude is on the cusp of joining the elite running back group.


I have McFadden there he just gets injured every year. If he can play 16, he's got a 2k total yardage season for sure.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> Monday night games are meh as obviously the Bengals will be destroyed bythe vastly superior Baltimore Ravens :durant and nobody cares about the Chargers/Raiders, nor should they.


Man, you know damn well the Bengals are going to give us a headache, as they've been doing for years now. Fucking AJ Green swooping around the field. :StephenA


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ravens will win by at least 13 imo. Bengals won't make the playoffs and the media will blame it on Dalton having a sophomore slump. 

My gut still tells me the Falcons will win the SuperBowl but we'll see.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Falcons? Why? Curious. 

I think they don't have the running game nor defense.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Mikey Damage said:


> Dallas is probably going to win the East. Good for them.
> 
> I like Romo a lot. He's way better than given credit for by the masses. But even with my affinity for him, I still think Eli is better. Eli was a boss last year. I can't let one game flip the order from last year.
> 
> That said, I bet Romo is better this year.


Dallas won't win the East. It will be either the Eagles or Redskins.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

kobra do you think the Skins can win in the Superdome?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dallas absolutely will win the East. Eagles' dream team will fall apart as usual, Archie III will go through growing pains, and the Giants will have a hangover year.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> kobra do you think the Skins can win in the Superdome?


Since I'm a huge fan I want to say yes but the Saints have a lot to prove and the bounty scandal may motivate the team just like Spygate did for the Patriots. It's hard to say.



CamillePunk said:


> Dallas absolutely will win the East. Eagles' dream team will fall apart as usual, Archie III will go through growing pains, and the Giants will have a hangover year.


The Cowboys have to worry about Witten not being 100%, a below average O-Line, a defense that's been slipping over the last couple of years, and receivers who either are injury prone or total idiots off the field. They're not winning the East. The Cowboys always fold under pressure (especially Romo) and Jerry Jones telling the team that they're running out of time won't help them.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

if their secondary is better then they have a great shot at winning the division


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Yeah that was just a joke question man. Come on.
> 
> UDFK, do you think Eli Manning is a Hall of Famer?


can't accurately judge a career that isn't over. :kobe



but yeah, I could see him getting in. probably not as a first ballot HOF, but eventually he would get in.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Claiborne played pretty well in his first game. He was on Nicks mostly and did a good job. Carr seems to be massive upgrade as well at CB. I'm not drinking the Kool Aid just yet since it's only been one game, and Dallas has been really bad in the secondary these past few years, but the Cowboys defense could be vastly improved. 

The major problem seems to be the offensive line. Murray found little daylight; that 48 yarder was all Murray. I will say if Murray goes down, this team is in deep shit offensively. Murray is a huge difference maker for Dallas. Felix Jones can't do it. Maybe Tanner can, but he's totally unknown.

As for WASH at NO, I like Griffin a ton despite hating the Skins. Even with that loud as hell crowd he's got a shot. It's not like he hasn't played before loud crowds before in Norman and Austin and Lubbock and College Station. Saints offense is too much though. Since I think it'll be high scoring it'll end up 17-14 with Hartley hitting a game winner.


You can't accurately judge anything involving the FUTURE 100%. No need to state the obvious. So you think he's a HoF'er. Can't say I disagree. He'd have to fall of a cliff statistically at this point and that's probably not happening.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think that Eli will be in the Hall of Fame unless he totally stinks it up.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Players suspended for their roles in the Saints' 2009-2011 Bounty Scandal have had their bans overturned on appeal.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So Vilma's back?


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yup. Vilma is back and will play Sunday.

EDIT: It seems Vilma's is a little more complicated. Everyone else suspended can play, but it seems Vilma will only get payed.

[email protected]: Ok, Vilma is physically allowed to play, but he's been away from the team longer than Will Smith, so Vilma may not be in the shape to play.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Payton should try and do something now


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I read Harrison might not play for Pittsburgh and Arian Foster is a game time decision all of the sudden. Lynch looks to be a game time decision as well. Not sure about Harrison, but Foster's knee issue happened out of the blue. I don't see why the Texans would make this up to fuck with Miami either. Foster or Tate are gonna run all over them regardless.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Foster needs to fight the NFL to have them start the season a week later. 2 years in a row he could miss the opener.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This is just hilarious, what the Hell is Goodell going to do now with all the bans overturned? Guy's all about ego & image, so he's going to have to do something to save face.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

From Albert Breer: The Saints suspension were vacated unanimously by board of appeals, kicked back to the commissioner. Goodell retains the power to suspend players if -- and only if -- he proves there was an intent to injure.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

B-U-L-L-S-H-I-T


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8349080/sources-suspensions-jonathan-vilma-smith-scott-fujita-anthony-hargrove-overturned-arbitration-panel

There's the official story. Heh, this is fucking great.

*"Victory is Mine!" ---- Stewie Griffin* Tweeted by Jonathan Vilma

:lmao :lmao :lmao Stewie Reference +1


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Falcons - Chiefs could end up being the game of the week. Both teams match up pretty well.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I read the Chiefs may be missing up to 6 starters on defense. Not sure what makes that game of the week material.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

i hear that weeden looks like crap so i'll restart my irrational colt fan support.

:lmao at some steelers fan and them being mad at ben's baby. the debate of whether he should play or not if his baby was born on gameday led to so much comedy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

lmao birth of your child versus a football game.

THE GAME OF COURSE


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TomahawkJock said:


> Falcons - Chiefs could end up being the game of the week. Both teams match up pretty well.





DH said:


> I read the Chiefs may be missing up to 6 starters on defense. Not sure what makes that game of the week material.


Let's be real now. Game of the week is Green Bay vs San Francisco and it's not even close. I don't particularly like either Green Bay or San Francisco, but they are two top teams that win playoff games and Super Bowls and were 1 and 2 in the NFC last year.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> lmao birth of your child versus a football game.
> 
> THE GAME OF COURSE


some guy tried to apply ben's situation to a soldier overseas to justify that the game > birth. he was really heated and mad that ben announced it and ignored the fact that there's a precedent set w/ steelers players missing games for the birth of their kids. 

football is like a military war.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Got a good feeling that we FINALLY beat Houston this week... 0-6 lifetime against these dudes... Tannehill Era is upon us!!


----------



## Arcade

Joel Anthony said:


> Got a good feeling that we FINALLY beat Houston this week... 0-6 lifetime against these dudes... Tannehill Era is upon us!!


Texans defense love rookie quarterbacks.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

49ers are going to fall hard this year IMO, even moreso if they weren't in that sorry excuse for a division.

As for the Jets, there will be no inbetween. We're a top 5 pick or we're in the playoffs.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I still think the 49ers go 11-5 or 13-3 like last year. Of course this is assuming all the upgrades to the WR spot work out.

I think that Rodgers will put up a lot of yards on the secondary though, not really becuase they will have bad coverage or anything, just because they won't run the ball and Rodgers is Rodgers.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So which team will be drafting number first this coming April? I'm leaning towards Cleveland.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Either them or the Dolphins. Tannehill has a worse receiving core than just about any other qb.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

6 starters? God damn. Last I checked it was just gonna be Hali and Lewis. I know Flowers and Johnson are questionable but they plan on playing. Chiefs may be in trouble if none of them play. Hopefully the game is still exciting, could be an offensive dominated game. 

And yes, I did forget San Fran and Green Bay. Speaking of which, I got the Niners winning that game. Could really go either way.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Irish Jet said:


> 49ers are going to fall hard this year IMO, even moreso if they weren't in that sorry excuse for a division.
> 
> As for the Jets, there will be no inbetween. We're a top 5 pick or we're in the playoffs.


9 - 8 / 8 - 8 Seems like a reasonable run for the Jets this year, especially if the Bills can manage to play evenly throughout the season instead of choking like dogs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Irish Jet said:


> 49ers are going to fall hard this year IMO, even moreso if they weren't in that sorry excuse for a division.
> 
> As for the Jets, there will be no inbetween. We're a top 5 pick or we're in the playoffs.


how so?

Defenses still win games. Patrick Willis is still the best linebacker in the NFL.

The defense will carry them to the playoffs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> 9 - 8 / 8 - 8 Seems like a reasonable run for the Jets this year, especially if the Bills can manage to play evenly throughout the season instead of choking like dogs.


Pretty much a nightmare season for me would be 8-8 and Rex getting sacked. Regardless of what happens this season Rex should be safe, although I've a bad feeling our dumbass owner and challenged fanbase will feel otherwise.

I think either we get off to a good start, gain some momentum and roll through our quite easy mid-late schedule, getting 10+ wins. Or we get off to a bad start, wheels completely fall off and we effectively mail it in, winning 3-5 games.

Fucking want it to be tomorrow already. Fuck sake.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Mikey Damage said:


> how so?
> 
> Defenses still win games. Patrick Willis is still the best linebacker in the NFL.
> 
> The defense will carry them to the playoffs.


Just a feeling. Logic goes out the window when it comes to the NFL. 

The defense might, and it might not (See Jets last season) and I do think they'll make the playoffs, just not in the impressive way they did last season. 8 games will probably win the division.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Oakland for first pick. Matt Barkley doesn't go to far from home.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Irish Jet said:


> Just a feeling. Logic goes out the window when it comes to the NFL.
> 
> The defense might, and it might not (See Jets last season) and I do think they'll make the playoffs, just not in the impressive way they did last season. 8 games will probably win the division.



Except the 49ers defense is better than the Jets last season and the 49ers offense is better than the Jets last season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Perfect Poster said:


> Oakland for first pick. Matt Barkley doesn't go to far from home.


Oakland? That's surprising.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Oakland isn't taking the first pick. They'll finish with around six wins.

First pick...Miami, Cleveland, or Jacksonville.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm picking Miami.

That offense will be awful. Worst in the NFL is my predictions.

Bottom 3 IMO will be Miami, Cleveland & St. Louis.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Carson Palmer is terrible and they're in a rebuilding stage with a new regime. I wouldn't be surprised to see them get only 3-4 wins.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> Except the 49ers defense is better than the Jets last season and the 49ers offense is better than the Jets last season.


I know, but who thought that heading into the season? They certainly weren't better defensively the prior season and that's what I was referring to, the notion that the defense will carry the team, Jets fans assumed that but you just don't know it will, especially in this new era of crazy offense. 

This is the NFL. Where fuckery happens.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Palmer is better than any QB on Miami, Jacksonville, and Cleveland.

And McFadden is a boss in the making. They still might end up in the top 5...but I would be shocked if they took first overall.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Maybe if DMC could play a whole 16 games, yeah.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I hope McFadden can stay healthy this year.

I wouldn't count the Raiders out. They were one win away from the playoffs last season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Miami for the #1 pick.

Watching them suck may be the highlight of the season, it's always fun.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I hear a lot of people saying Minnesota. Vikings won't be good, but they're not the worst team in the league. 

Miami until shown otherwise. Jets should be plenty bad too.

McFadden already is a boss. He just hasn't played a full season. If he goes down early, yeah Oakland will challenge for that number 1 pick.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Oakland overplayed their performance by 1.7 wins (played like a 6-10 team but went 8-8) normally that figure will bounce back the next year. While KC and Denver did the same thing in their own division, KC was ravaged with injuries and Denver improved with Manning at QB. Oakland didn't have many draft picks available due to incompetent management, and you look and they have a few toss-up games (Miami, Jacksonville, Cleveland, KCx2) but with a new coach and such I don't think they will be very good. Certainly not in playoff contention.

Plus Carson Palmer sucks. He's only had 2 good years and they were back pre-injury. Oakland giving up a 1st and 2nd for him just shows you the incompetence of the previous regime.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Out of curiosity I checked my TV guide to see what games I would have tomorrow.

Mine are:
Dolphins/Texans
Packers/Niners
Steelers/Broncos

Last year I would usually get like 4 every week but whatever, might find a stream of the Pats game instead of watching the Dolphins/Texans game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I got the Texans game of course as well as WASH/NO and SF/GB.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It was surprising that I only had one game on FOX and one game on CBS, I usually have two on one and one on the other.

Oh well, maybe it'll just be like that the first week.

Edit: I think I see why, CBS is gonna be playing the US Open during the 3 PM slot instead of a football game. Fuck tennis.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I got a double header on Fox so you're getting screwed. Good thing streams exist.

Also if you get a home game in the home city you can't get a double header. Unless they got rid of this ridiculous rule.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Minnesota might 0-6 in their division.

The other three teams are just so much better than them. Ponder is a bum, until proven otherwise.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chicago is the only team that can play defense in that division though so the Vikes could pull at least one upset. 0-6 is probably how it goes down though. Outside the division they play mostly average beatable teams.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> I got a double header on Fox so you're getting screwed. Good thing streams exist.
> 
> Also if you get a home game in the home city you can't get a double header. Unless they got rid of this ridiculous rule.


Last season I got double headers every week whether the Texans played home or not.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

early games; Saints vs Redskins and Bears vs Colts

:mark: 

Don't mind getting to watch Luck and RG3.

Then of course, the lone late game... Packers vs 49ers.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

EDIT - Just found out that the Packers/49ers is the 4:30 game. :mark:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Packers/Niners is the later game.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I get Atlanta vs KC, New England vs. Tennessee, and Green Bay vs. San Francisco.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Got Chiefs/Falcons, Colts/Bears and Niners/Packers


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I haven't looked, but I assume I've got the fucking Dolphons and Jags games, with the Bucs/Panthers game being blacked out because of their shit fans.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> I haven't looked, but I assume I've got the fucking Dolphons and Jags games, with the Bucs/Panthers game being blacked out because of their shit fans.


You really got some good teams in your area eh?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Haven't the Raiders been rebuilding for the last 10 years?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Obviously.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

i have to wait all day for the steelers to get destroyed.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Steelers couldn't beat the Broncos with TEBOW, obviously they will be squashed by the Broncos with MANNING.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Not sure about the cbs games but i got Saints/Redskins and the niners game.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Gonna try and find a stream for Carolina/Tampa tomorrow.

FOOTBAWL :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Likewise.


----------



## Arcade

I'm going to be watching the Texans game.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

My line-up is looking like:

St. Louis Rams at Detroit Lions (home-team game), Indianpolis Colts at Chicago Bears, San Francisco 49ers at Green Bay Packers, & Pittsburgh Steelers at Denver Broncos.

I will spend most of my time flipping between the FOX Doubleheader DET/STL & SF/GB and NFL RedZone to catch clips of the games not broadcasting in my area like NE/TEN, CAR/TB, ATL/KC, & NO/WAS. No interest in the IND/CHI game on CBS, but I'm :mark: for the Sunday Night Game to finally see Peyton Manning back in action.

Quick question, I'm having a hard time trying to decide which WR will have a more productive game (TD/yards).... Brandon Llyod (NE) or Nate Washington (TEN)? B. Llyod has lots of competition with W. Welker, A. Hernandez, and R. Gronkowski but knowing T. Brady he will throw it 55 times which means each guy will likely get a chance. N. Washington is a severely underrated WR who had some very productive games last year and even though he'll have semi-rookie J. Locker throwing the ball, N. Washington is still the #1 WR on TEN with K. Britt being suspended. Any opinions on who will have the more productive game between the two?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'd bet on Lloyd. It's a given that Brady will get yards and scores. Who knows what Locker will do.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'd go with LLoyd since the Pats will probably throw it a lot since they don't have much of a ground game. Ten will probably be feeding Johnson the rock.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'd go Lloyd. Secondary in Tennessee lost Cortland Finnegan and I don't think they replaced him. Plus Tom Brady is likely to try and toss a deep ball to Lloyd for a TD at least once. I also think NE's defense got a little better.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Muta said:


> My line-up is looking like:
> 
> St. Louis Rams at Detroit Lions (home-team game), Indianpolis Colts at Chicago Bears, San Francisco 49ers at Green Bay Packers, & Pittsburgh Steelers at Denver Broncos.
> 
> I will spend most of my time flipping between the FOX Doubleheader DET/STL & SF/GB and NFL RedZone to catch clips of the games not broadcasting in my area like NE/TEN, CAR/TB, ATL/KC, & NO/WAS. No interest in the IND/CHI game on CBS, but I'm :mark: for the Sunday Night Game to finally see Peyton Manning back in action.
> 
> Quick question, I'm having a hard time trying to decide which WR will have a more productive game (TD/yards).... Brandon Llyod (NE) or Nate Washington (TEN)? B. Llyod has lots of competition with W. Welker, A. Hernandez, and R. Gronkowski but knowing T. Brady he will throw it 55 times which means each guy will likely get a chance. N. Washington is a severely underrated WR who had some very productive games last year and even though he'll have semi-rookie J. Locker throwing the ball, N. Washington is still the #1 WR on TEN with K. Britt being suspended. Any opinions on who will have the more productive game between the two?


Don't let a season make you forgetful of the New England & New Orleans of the world; their QBs are good enough to toss it up to ANYONE & come away with a record day. Yeah, Tom COULD feed it to Lloyd....or he could give it to Welker, Gronk, Hernandez, the Strength Coach. Either way, Brady gets his W.

Tennessee has no other real option on offense though the air except Washington.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm going to sleep early tonight so I can watch Niners/Packers sooner. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



CamillePunk said:


> Steelers couldn't beat the Broncos with TEBOW, obviously they will be squashed by the Broncos with MANNING.


And then Tebow's superior SANCHEZ in week 2!





















:no:


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I get Saints/Redskins, Jags/Vikings. Just gonna find a stream of the Chiefs game.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Obviously got the Jets/Bills. Should be an easy win for the Jets but I wouldn't be shocked if they drop it today.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Easy win? Bills are pretty good. I wouldn't count them out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

LOL at easy win. The Bills are better than the Jets.

I'm really liking the Bills defense and if their offense can keep it consistent, don't be surprised if you see them playing in the playoffs. But since they're Bills be cautioned, if there's a way to fuck it up, somehow the Bills will find it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It could be an easy win. I have never been more lost entering a season than this one, literally don't know what to expect. We'll go 3 and out to start, that much I can count on. What happens on the other side of the ball, what happens with Tebow? Fuck knows.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

At work and wont be out until 3. Brought in my IHome radio to listen to the Pats game. Cant fucking wait, I know Gronk is a beast but man ive always liked Hernandez more, you believe they have him listed at Fullback lol. He can do it all on offense. Hoping Brandon Lloyd and Brady are comfortable together cuz sat down Antonio Brown and brought up Lloyd today.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm predicting that Hernandez will have the best season of all Brady's targets.


----------



## AEA

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Anyone got a link to a stream of the Seahawks game I dont get in here in Ireland


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The game doesn't start for about another 1 hour and 30 minutes, but I use, thefirstrow.eu.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You never know Lloyd can have one. teams will have to load up on Gronk and Welker. I really dont see how any team can stop the Psts offense. Last year it was just the TE combo that was unstoppable with some Welker now add Lloyd and a decent running game :mark: all they need to do is keep Brady clean.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The O-Line is shit though. If we had an O-Line like last years, the offense would be perfect.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

We havent even had a game yet, cant be shit yet. I doubt Brady will be holding onto the ball long anyway.

Just heard on the Radio Brady ordered a truckload of pizza for the tons of Pats fans that are in Tennessee. What a awesome guy. Brady is easily my most fav athlete. Love the guy more than my gf lol :brady


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So ESPN is saying that Greg Jennings and Mike Wallace will be early front runners of a strong 2013 Free Agent class. We'll see how well that holds up, especially with it potentially being Donald Driver's last season.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jennings will stay in GB. ESPN is forgetting about Bowe.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Time to kick some Ram ass and begin our quest toward the division title! (Suck it Packers)


----------



## AEA

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> The game doesn't start for about another 1 hour and 30 minutes, but I use, thefirstrow.eu.


Thanks


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

No Collie, no Hilton, the Colts are left with Wayne, Donnie Avery, Colby Fleener, and Dwayne Allen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I agree with Dan Marino, I think Matt Hasselbeck should be starting instead of Jake Locker.

As for the question the CBS crew is asking, will all 5 rookie QB's remain starters through the season? There's a strong possibility that all five will but I wouldn't be surprised if Weeden loses the spot.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I can't imagine any of them losing their jobs, especially the first round picks. Wilson is the only one I could see getting booted from the starting spot, but I don't think he will since I think he will be one of the better ones this season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Some will probably get injured too.

Wilson has the most viable alternate, with a lot invested in the backup so I think he could have some pressure on him, especially if their in the playoff hunt in spite of him.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

My game options for today:

Bills at Jets
Jags at Vikings
Pats at Titans
Redskins at Saints
Colts at Bears
Rams at Lions

Not too shabby I guess. I can check in on Luck and RG3's first games with sides of MEGATRON and BEAST.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Notorious why Hasselbeck over Locker? 



Aid180 said:


> So ESPN is saying that Greg Jennings and Mike Wallace will be early front runners of a strong 2013 Free Agent class. We'll see how well that holds up, especially with it potentially being Donald Driver's last season.


GB has Jordy and COBB. Both will be better than Jennings by next season. And Rodgers is the type of QB that makes WRs better than they really are. Not overpaying Jennings, you can go Jordy, Jones, and Cobb and be just fine, and perhaps get some defensive help. Not sure who will be a FA on the defensive side though.

I mean seriously. Rodgers is an amazing QB as we all know. I think you can plug in any competent route runner and they'll do really well.


LMAO this Erin Andrews/Rodgers interview is set like a romantic comedy or some shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think Hasselbeck is the better player.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Minnesota/Jacksonville and New Orleans/Washington Early, and we all have the same shit the rest of the day, it appears.

Might watch MIN/JAC for Fantasy implications (See what AP/MJD do), but NO/WAS will be a better game, in all likeliness.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tennessee did spend a high first round pick on Locker. At that value, you lose more for sitting him than you do letting him work out his young mistakes.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Hasselbeck was better like 4 years ago sure. Locker can extend plays and yeah he's the future. Tennessee needs to start finding out if he can play.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Football! :mark::mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Flowers, Hali and Lewis out today. Fuck.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Got my Bears game on my desktop, Falcons on TV, and Lions on my Laptop. It's game time!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'm going to watch the Vikings game for a bit to see how AP does.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Reggie Bush looked good on the Dolphins drive.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Im missing Flowers god damn it.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

JULIO!!


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

RG3 with DAT POISE. 

(besides the dropped snap)


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damn it Cutler!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fucking Jacques Reeves.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dammit Stafford!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Wow, they're really not going to use MJD much. Jennings has been terrible this drive.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dammit Sanchez. Oh wait...no one cares about him.

Bills and Jets are playing the INT game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

*REVIS!!!*

Also, nice to see the first team to get screwed by these replacement officials is the Jets. Not shocked though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Gabbert is looking good. His receivers have dropped a few passes, though.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Bowe drops his first ball...shocking.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Sanchez makes a great pass, gets taken out next play.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This QB rotation is outrageous. Every play. :lmao

EDIT: AND IT FUCKING WORKS! Excellent pass from Sanchez. Great drive.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Jimmy Graham beasting already. TD w/ DA SPIKE. No stopping that guy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Pats run defense will be top 5 this year.

BOOK IT.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chiefs with a pretty good drive. Then give up a huge kick off return.. Fuck my life.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

BEAR DOWN! Bush goal line TD. lots of help from the Colts penalties that drive.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Why the fuck is MJD returning punts? Jesus.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

ROBERT GRIFFIN THE THIRD.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

RG3 is beast.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

BRADY.
HERNANDEZ.

:mark:

I see the Bills offense is still shit


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

WILSON

:mark:ing at this start!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If it's not GRONK it's Hernandez, really gotta watch those TEs. Great use of the pocket by Brady.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Pats secondary is still shit. Fuck my life.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tony Moeaki!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

First career TD for Joique Bell. Congrats.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Stephen Hill!!!! :mark:

Finally a legit deep threat.

Fucking this start is TOO great. Sanchez looking great, defense looking great. Perfect start.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tavon Wilson with the INT.

Brady time again.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

MATT CASSEL :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AP couldn't convert on 2nd & 1 and 3rd & 2. TIME TO PANIC.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Sanchez is looking more legit than Vick.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Tell you what....RGIII looks good so far!


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

He looks great really. No panic on the run, keeping his eyes downfield. He's not going to want to make a habit of making that long throw across the field though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I take back what I said about the Bills being better than the Jets, looks like the Bills offense is still shit.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah it might soon be time for YOUNG BLACK TOM BRADY for Buffalo.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This game is simply THE SEX.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

T-JAX.

Holy shit Chris Johnson is awful. Or maybe the Pats run D is just that good :bron2

Chandler Jones strips the ball, Dont'a Hightower recovers the fumble and scores a TD. DAT DRAFT.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

RG3 does it again.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

RESURGENCE IN BUFFALO.

Meanwhile, RG3 is still scorching the Saints. POISE.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> I take back what I said about the Bills being better than the Jets, looks like the Bills offense is still shit.


Or the Jets defense is just THAT GREAT.

...unk2

EDIT WHY MY SMILEY NO WORK


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ugh Stafford TAKE CARE OF THE BALL


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

RG3 is looking legit.

Also I think Brandon Marshall has like 10 targets already.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I miss Flowers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Jets are not fucking around. This is not a drill. Sanchez is playing no games.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chiefs D getting eating alive.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Blaine "The Franchise" Gabbert with a touchdown pass


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Landry just destroyed Jackson, looks like he's done his knee.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

FORTE :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



stadw0n306 said:


> Chiefs D getting eating alive.


Tell me about it. Least Cassel is looking damn good.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

JULIO!!! :mark:

MARSHALL!! :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Quinton Coples is a beast. And will continue to be a beast for some time.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damn the Redskins is on point right now.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Charles with a huge run!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

CHARLES IS BACK


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Ah fuck.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I have Matthew Stafford, Arian Foster, and Wes Welker on my fantasy team. Let's just say they're killing me.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Nice patience by RG3 there.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cassel with a td run! 17-17. Holy shit this game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If know the Jets, and I know the Jets, we will at the very least let the Bills back into this game.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

FUCKING LETS GO STAFFORD


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Stafford with 3 picks :lmao


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

lol at Sanchez getting cheered and Tebow getting booed.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah, can we please cut the Tebow stuff.

TEBOW BEING BOOED :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

WTF is Brady doing throwing to GRONK. Hernandez only please.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fuck off Patriots. Stop being good already you cunts.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

And people laughed at me when I said Chiefs/Falcons would be game of the week.. it looks like it is thus far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Irish Jet said:


> Fuck off Patriots. Stop being good already you cunts.


:brady


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Devin Hester with the longest 25 yard return ever.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

These officials fucking suck. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

TD Saints on a blocked punt.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Shit, Punt Block TD for the Saints.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Just when things are going to well, Punt BLOCK w/ TD.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If the refs overturns this Spiller fumble then they clearly have the Bills in an accumulator.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Earl Bennett with the 25 yard catch from Cutler. That Vandy connection. Setting it up at the one yard line.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

All of the Texans points have come off of turnovers.

Smh Miami.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damn, Holmes SO close to an amazing TD, hand just came down before the second foot.

Great half from Sanchez though.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

damn Bush is stealing all the TDs from Forte.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chiefs offense looking real good.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Sarcasm1 said:


> damn Bush is stealing all the TDs from Forte.


We're you expecting otherwise? Forte's never been a TD guy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This is pretty awesome, watching AP and MJD go back and forth after both expecting to be limited.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Succop you POS.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damn it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AP is still a BEAST


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I couldn't understand why so many sports writers and other people were choosing the Houston Texans to make the Superbowl, maybe it's because I still think of them as the AFC South basement dweller that they were for so many years before making the playoffs last year. Watching their game today against the Dolphins is making me realize that they are a pretty solid team... that or Miami just really does suck that bad.


----------



## Arcade

Wow, Texans are killing Miami. The Tannehill Era is definitely upon Miami fans.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Bears offense is lethal. Good luck defending that all year, NFL.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Im really losing patience with the Chiefs secondary.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AP is a monster. Two TDs while still recovering from ACL surgery.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Complete half of football. Reminds me of the opener against the Texans a few years back, we're just killing it.

Offensively we've been mixing it up very nicely. Still not liking the Tebow stuff, nor is the crowd, especially when Sanchez is playing as well as he is. Just a superb half from him, some small mistakes but on the whole he's been great. Aggressive and accurate, so unlucky not to end the half with the TD, he deserved that. Line looks very good without Hunter, getting nice push. Greene is terrible though, I mean really terrible. Powell's been decent.

Defensively, what I expected. Just a beastly looking unit. The Spiller play aside, an absolutely dominant performance. 3 turnovers, Landry looks incredibly explosive. If we can keep him healthy this will be an elite unit all season. The lack of Eric Smith has pleased me.

Kerley has been incredible. Player of the game so far.

Can't get complacent. We're the fucking Jets, game isn't over until it's over.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fuck sake, can the Pats get some good pass defenders, plz...


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Nice drive by Locker, he's looked pretty good. Too bad Johnson's been shit


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It appears as if both the Jaguars and Vikings have removed the limits on MJD and AP and are letting them go at it.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Matt Ryan takes it in himself.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Matt Ryan has looked great, though it probably helps the Chiefs are missing Flowers and Lewis.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

lolSaints.


----------



## Arcade

Muta said:


> I couldn't understand why so many sports writers and other people were choosing the Houston Texans to make the Superbowl, maybe it's because I still think of them as the AFC South basement dweller that they were for so many years before making the playoffs last year. Watching their game today against the Dolphins is making me realize that they are a pretty solid team... that or Miami just really does suck that bad.


The Texans were 7-3 last season with Matt Schaub playing, and were looking pretty sharp offensively and defensively. After Schaub got injured, Texans were still pretty good. Number 2 overall defense, plus Texans were able to beat the Falcons and Bengals twice without Schaub. Texans looks like a serious threat to win the AFC.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

CRO

:mark:


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Oh fuck right off


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Matt Ryan is a rapist. Chiefs are ASS.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I wonder if any of the Lions or Rams have asked the female official for her phone number.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I have no idea how someone could be a Bills fan. Shit's hilarious.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Man, Ponder just threw a beautiful pass to Rudolph.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Bills and Jets show that preseason means very little. All Buffalo hype has evaporated.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Stephen Hill is for LEGIT!

Jets boom or bust draft BOOMING pretty loud right now. And Sanchez has been excellent.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> Bills and Jets show that preseason means very little. All Buffalo hype has evaporated.


This happens every season with Buffalo.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chicago with the fumble recovery at the IND 13.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chiefs need Flowers, Lewis and Hali back...


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



WWF said:


> Man, Ponder just threw a beautiful pass to Rudolph.


Dat FSU education~!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Great run by CJ Spiller.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fucking gamepass you piece of shit.

Bet you run smoothly when the Jets suck again. Bastards.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Leave it to Buffalo to false start on the 1 yard line.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

LOL at WWF talking shit about me drafting Ridley in the WF league.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yes, because this is going to happen every week...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

We'll see.

Pat Chung just laid out Nate Washington.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Fuck my life. Just fuck it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I swear Hasselbeck is better than Locker.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Redskins D came through. Just when you thought New Orleans would get a TD.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damn how did Robinson drop that INT.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Chris Johnson is just getting stopped, great to see our run defense doing well. Wilfork just burst through there with no trouble at all.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Eagles look awful. If they're having trouble against the Browns then they're going to have a long season.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I sure hope this bad defense today was just because three of our main guys were out... I hope.


----------



## timfly

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Marshall-Cutler could be soooo deadly...


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

And the Falcons offence looks great so I don't think you'll do too bad.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I'd say the Falcons offense look so good because of the Chiefs bad defense. Turner hasn't hardly got anything going. It's just been the Chiefs secondary which is missing two starters.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

"Let's pay Ryan Fitzpatrick big money, he deserves it," said no one.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Can this game fucking end already. Stop making Spiller look like Barry Sanders.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

HOLY SHIT, BLAIN GABBERT TO CECIL SHORTS FOR THE TD!

WOW


----------



## Arcade

Lol Texans aren't even trying anymore.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

What a play by Gabbert.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That's quite a play by Gabbert.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

:lmao at Vick


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

If the Vikings are able to tie this up, shit...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

WOW, what a kick from Walsh, in his 1st career game.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Blair Walsh! What a kick.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Alright, this isn't funny anymore. Wake the fuck up and finish the damn game, Bills about to score their 3rd straight TD.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AP is showing that he's still thew same guy in OT.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Two score game after being 41-7 up with 6 minutes remaining. 

Bullshit. Can never just be fucking easy, even when it's easy.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Lions just took the Rams to school.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Is the regular season Overtime still the first team to score?

EDIT: Nvm


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

TD Lance Moore on 4th n 10.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

After all of that, the Vikings win on a dumb deep pass on 4th & 3 by Gabbert.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Big time interception for Redskins.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Brees throws a pick


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Game over for Brees.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



stadw0n306 said:


> Brees throws a pick


How'd you feel about the Chiefs game man? I thought that if we would have had Hali, Flowers and Lewis, we would have won. Cassel looked pretty damn good to me. Still excited for this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Stafford still GOAT, btw... :side:

Nah, they probably didn't deserve to win this game, but that's OK because in the past they'd usually be on the other side of things. Can't give Stafford 2 minutes to go down the field. Just made it look so easy.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Vick has thrown 53 passes? jesus christ.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TomahawkJock said:


> How'd you feel about the Chiefs game man? I thought that if we would have had Hali, Flowers and Lewis, we would have won. Cassel looked pretty damn good to me. Still excited for this year.


Pretty much same feeling, would have been a lot closer forsure.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

RG3 looks great but damn it's so frustrating being a Skins fan. The Skins should have blown the Saints out, we controlled the pace the entire game yet the Saints still had a chance to win the game. I don't think I've ever watched a Skins game where I didn't feel the game was in jeopardy some way, shape or form. 

Anyways, our D looked good and RG3 looked great. Our play-calling seems to be a bit suspect.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

As long as Brees is in the game, it's extremely difficult to blow them out. The hit on Graham to prolong the drive was a stupid move.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You would think RG3 is a veteran if you never followed Football before.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Great win, I'm hoping the 3 straight TD's came out of complacency more than anything else. It's a lot more assuring after going straight back down the field and putting it to bed. That being said, it shouldn't have happened.

Sanchez was terrific, looked sharp in the pocket and the ball came out well and accurate. Early mistake was poor but he dealt with it very well, which is even more promising. Could have easily fallen apart for him there, one throw away from the stadium turning hard on him. He stayed very composed throughout the game, very promising. Offensive line was great, didn't see Mario Williams at all. Holmes was good and Kerley/Hill were fantastic - For a position that had so much question marks, those guys delivered. Keller was invisible, but coming off and injury and helping out the OL, that's nothing to be too concerned about. The major concern is the backs, Greene looks so average, painfully average. OL will have too be spectacular for our running game to be a force.

Defensively - Started like a house on fire - Secondary was incredible. Revis, Cro, Wilson and Landry really stood out. We missed Pouha in run defense, he's one of the best in the league in that area, but even his absence doesn't justify allowing Spiller to look THAT good. LB's look very slow, that could be a major issue down the line. It mostly came with a huge lead though, so I'm actually hoping the intensity dropped and we just got sloppy. 

Special teams - Excellent. As pretty much always, Kerley's return was beautiful and effectively killed the contest.

Overall - Incredible start to the season, puts all the negativity behind us. Get that swagger back. CAN'T WAIT for Pittsburgh, although it's going to be a very tough test. Not a must win, but I want to see us compete, to show that we belong. A beatdown there and Week 1 will be put down as a fluke against a bad team. They shouldn't beat us down though, it's a good matchup. Massive game for Sanchez, who could do with less of the Tebow stuff, just let the guy play.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Irish Jet said:


> Great win, I'm hoping the 3 straight TD's came out of complacency more than anything else. It's a lot more assuring after going straight back down the field and putting it to bed. That being said, it shouldn't have happened.
> 
> Sanchez was terrific, looked sharp in the pocket and the ball came out well and accurate. Early mistake was poor but he dealt with it very well, which is even more promising. Could have easily fallen apart for him there, one throw away from the stadium turning hard on him. He stayed very composed throughout the game, very promising. Offensive line was great, didn't see Mario Williams at all. Holmes was good and Kerley/Hill were fantastic - For a position that had so much question marks, those guys delivered. Keller was invisible, but coming off and injury and helping out the OL, that's nothing to be too concerned about. The major concern is the backs, Greene looks so average, painfully average. OL will have too be spectacular for our running game to be a force.
> 
> Defensively - Started like a house on fire - Secondary was incredible. Revis, Cro, Wilson and Landry really stood out. We missed Pouha in run defense, he's one of the best in the league in that area, but even his absence doesn't justify allowing Spiller to look THAT good. LB's look very slow, that could be a major issue down the line. It mostly came with a huge lead though, so I'm actually hoping the intensity dropped and we just got sloppy.
> 
> Special teams - Excellent. As pretty much always, Kerley's return was beautiful and effectively killed the contest.
> 
> Overall - Incredible start to the season, puts all the negativity behind us. Get that swagger back. CAN'T WAIT for Pittsburgh, although it's going to be a very tough test. Not a must win, but I want to see us compete, to show that we belong. A beatdown there and Week 1 will be put down as a fluke against a bad team. They shouldn't beat us down though, it's a good matchup. Massive game for Sanchez, who could do with less of the Tebow stuff, just let the guy play.


Want a cookie?


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Weeden with 4 picks :lmao. Solid first round draft pick.


----------



## just1988

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

*Browns getting beat with a minute left on the clock = sad face.*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Nice to see Carolina still has no defense.



stadw0n306 said:


> Weeden with 4 picks :lmao. Solid first round draft pick.


Him, Tannehill and Luck all played poorly.


----------



## AEA

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Cmon Seahawks


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



stadw0n306 said:


> Weeden with 4 picks :lmao. Solid first round draft pick.


Vick didn't exactly look stellar either. This should have been an easy win for the Eagles.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Aside from the disastrous start by the offense, can't complain too much about the Bears win today. Marshall looked great.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Atlanta Falcons and Houston Texan both came out strong and finished strong. Those two teams looked really good. Matt Ryan looked like an elite QB in this game with the help of Julio Jones who looked like a #1 receiver. Atlanta paid big with the draft picks they traded to move up so they could select Julio Jones which looks like a really smart move now. I think that after this game against Kansas City, Julio surpasses Roddy White as the #1 receiver on the depth chart.

Like I said before, I was surprised to see how many sports writers/commentators chose the Houston Texans as the team to win the AFC and go on to the Superbowl which I find hard to agree with mainly because I still think of Houston as the team that'd always be last in their division but over the past 2 years they signed some free agents (CB J. Johnson) and drafted good players with lots of potential (DE J.J. Watt, CB K. Jackson, LB B. Cushing) which helped them finally reach the playoffs for the first time in franchise history last year. I do believe that if Schaub was healthy going into the playoffs they would of gone alot further than they did. Even though they had their third-string QB T.J Yates starting because of injuries, they still made it to the playoffs and even won a game by beating Cincinnati which does show how the team is all-around good.

Atlanta Falcons vs. Houston Texans, Green Bay Packers vs. New England Patriots/Denver Broncos, or Chicago Bears/New York Giants vs. Baltimore Ravens are my SB picks.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Eagles fans shouldn't be talking. So much for "OMG DYNASTY" Vick played like shit against one of the worst teams in the league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

49ers defense is looking great against the best offense in the NFL.

I likey.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Muta said:


> Like I said before, I was surprised to see how many sports writers/commentators chose the Houston Texans as the team to win the AFC and go on to the Superbowl


Over the Ravens or Patriots? Who could even argue that?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Moss already has his first TD as a 49er.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I believe I picked Houston. Easy division. Great D. Strong run game. Have a healthy Schaub and they definitely can contend.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Welcome back MOSS.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

49ers up 10-0 on the Packers early. Welcome back Moss indeed lol.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



kobra860 said:


> Over the Ravens or Patriots? Who could even argue that?


Alot of the people from ESPN picked Houston. There were a few ESPN anchors and a few NFL Analysts that picked them. There were also several anchors or journalists on the NFL Network that also picked them. That's why I said I was so surprised to hear so many people picking Houston.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Muta said:


> Atlanta Falcons and Houston Texan both came out strong and finished strong. Those two teams looked really good. Matt Ryan looked like an elite QB in this game with the help of Julio Jones who looked like a #1 receiver. Atlanta paid big with the draft picks they traded to move up so they could select Julio Jones which looks like a really smart move now. I think that after this game against Kansas City, Julio surpasses Roddy White as the #1 receiver on the depth chart.
> 
> Like I said before, I was surprised to see how many sports writers/commentators chose the Houston Texans as the team to win the AFC and go on to the Superbowl which I find hard to agree with mainly because I still think of Houston as the team that'd always be last in their division but over the past 2 years they signed some free agents (CB J. Johnson) and drafted good players with lots of potential (DE J.J. Watt, CB K. Jackson, LB B. Cushing) which helped them finally reach the playoffs for the first time in franchise history last year. I do believe that if Schaub was healthy going into the playoffs they would of gone alot further than they did. Even though they had their third-string QB T.J Yates starting because of injuries, they still made it to the playoffs and even won a game by beating Cincinnati which does show how the team is all-around good.
> 
> Atlanta Falcons vs. Houston Texans, Green Bay Packers vs. New England Patriots/Denver Broncos, or Chicago Bears/New York Giants vs. Baltimore Ravens are my SB picks.


Your forgetting the fact that Flowers, the Chiefs #1 CB and Hali, the Chiefs #1 pass rusher were out. Also one of their starting Safeties was hurt. Don't overate the Falcons just because of the Chiefs injured defense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



kobra860 said:


> Over the Ravens or Patriots? Who could even argue that?


lots of people? do you even watch football?


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



SIMBA said:


> lots of people?


The Patriots and the Ravens are the 2 teams in the AFC that I've heard more people talking about. There's no doubt that the Texans will win their division but they won't make the Super Bowl.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

They got a D and run game to carry them to a SB. And if they get some home playoff games they'd be arguably the favorite in the AFC.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Texans & Patriots are the two best teams in the AFC.

The Texans have a case to be the best team in the AFC, don't know why you think it's outrageous some believe they are.

And this is coming from a guy who hates the Texans more than any sports team in the world.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Yeah I guess the Texans have a solid team that could contend for the Super Bowl but I think the Patriots and Ravens will have their number in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I think the Texans are better than the Ravens. The Texans almost beat the Ravens with their 3rd string QB last season.

The Texans & Pats IMO are the two best teams in the AFC. As for who's better between the two, the homer in me says the Pats, but in reality, it could go either way. Time will tell.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It's too early to declare any team the best in either conference IMO.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I don't think anyone can underrate the Jets after that performance today.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Texans are better than the Pats too. Notorious is just being a homer.


Texans have a great defense, a top 2 runningback(AP and Foster are both 1A/B), a more than capable QB that isn't elite but holds his own, a top WR, and a good offensive line. They are about as complete as you can get which can't be said about the Pats or the Ravens.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Pats have an elite run defense, a questionable pass defense, a good RB, a top 3 QB, by far the best receiving core in the NFL, a great offensive line and they also have elite special teams play.

The way I see it, the Patriots are better than the Texans at every aspect except for pass defense and running game. Offensive line is a wash. Run defense is probably a wash too.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Patriots shouldn't have went to the SB last year but.... I think they are the best team in the AFC this year. Texans are right behind them. Guess we will find out who is better on December 10th.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Akers showing DAT LEG.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

AKERS BEASTING!

:mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Holy shit Akers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> The Pats have an elite run defense, a questionable pass defense, a good RB, a top 3 QB, by far the best receiving core in the NFL, a great offensive line and they also have elite special teams play.
> 
> The way I see it, the Patriots are better than the Texans at every aspect except for pass defense and running game. Offensive line is a wash. Run defense is probably a wash too.


I don't think their running defense is elite, but I haven't really seen the numbers. Their secondary is awful though, that's not even a question. Also Ridley had played one great game, not a big sample size to say whether he's good or not. QB/receiving corp are without question better, but the Texans balance makes them just as danagerous on offense.

The biggest difference between is the coaching.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Crazy kick by Akers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



SIMBA said:


> I don't think their running defense is elite, but I haven't really seen the numbers. Their secondary is awful though, that's not even a question. Also Ridley had played one great game, not a big sample size to say whether he's good or not. QB/receiving corp are without question better, but the Texans balance makes them just as danagerous on offense.
> 
> The biggest difference between is the coaching.


Except Ridley has produced every game where he got a good amount of touches, just today was the first game where he started and had over 20 touches. This is why this isn't a surprise to me and some other Pats fans.

Ridley's main flaw was fumbling issues, something he's overcame this season and gotten tremendously better at. Ridley is a good player, more people will to start to recognize this once the season progresses and he becomes more well-known.

Like I said, the Texans are a great team. You can make a good case the Patriots are better, and you make a good case the Texans are better. We'll see come January who's the better team.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Marshall was targeted 15 times by Cutler. Insane to hear that a Bears receiver got over 100 yards and 10 targets.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

San Fran is making it look easy.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I said not long ago that the 49ers would fall back to earth this season and that I looked forward to our matchup with them in week 4.

I now wish to retract these sentiments.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Holy shit, 49ers are just bossing this.

:lmao at his dunk attempt. Awful.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Packers D getting shredded by Alex Smith lol


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Notorious said:


> Except Ridley has produced every game where he got a good amount of touches, just today was the first game where he started and had over 20 touches. This is why this isn't a surprise to me and some other Pats fans.
> 
> Ridley's main flaw was fumbling issues, something he's overcame* this season* and gotten tremendously better at. Ridley is a good player, more people will to start to recognize this once the season progresses and he becomes more well-known.
> 
> Like I said, the Texans are a great team. You can make a good case the Patriots are better, and you make a good case the Texans are better. We'll see come January who's the better team.


There's been one game this season. The 'elite run defense' thing is hilarious too, but okay then.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Sup Cam?

NM, just sophomore slumpin' lolol


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Why do the Panthers only have 6 yards rushing? Just brutal.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



DH said:


> There's been one game this season. The 'elite run defense' thing is hilarious too, but okay then.


I was referring to the pre-season and training camp as well. Coach B even had the defensive players intentionally try to rip the ball out of Ridley's hands during every single one of Ridley's runs. He's vastly improved in that area.

Elite run defense might be hilarious now, but wait and see. The Pats will be at least top 10 in run defense, might be top 5. Passing defense is a work-in-progress but run defense is legit. The run defense was good last year as well when the front 7 was healthy.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

D Will has six carries. Damn.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Lol fucking terrible officiating.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Bowman with the pick! Terrible toss by Rodgers.

TD Gore!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

And people said Niners would have a down year...


----------



## Brye

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Goddamn. :/

Not the performance I wanted outta of the Panthers today.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Da fuck was that shit in Tampa?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

momentum shift after momentum shift. Green Bay with the sack and now have momentum. Would be terrible to have Rodgers lead a comeback only to fail at the 2 point conversion. Great game though


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

These refs gotta go, they don't even know how many timeouts the Seahawks have :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

gave a pretty confident reason lol even though it was completely wrong. man Timeout Talk this week. surprised fans werent throwing stuff in the field. Great ending, Edwards should have def caught that ball though. Kinda feel bad for the rookie


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Picked Denver for some reason.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Steeler fans assemble!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Holy shit Brye your sig is cracking me up.

Really have no clue what's gonna happen in this game.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

LOL I swear I just saw KRS-1 on the Denver offensive line during those introductions.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TomahawkJock said:


> Your forgetting the fact that Flowers, the Chiefs #1 CB and Hali, the Chiefs #1 pass rusher were out. Also one of their starting Safeties was hurt. Don't overate the Falcons just because of the Chiefs injured defense.


Don't get me wrong, I think the Chiefs are a sleeper team in the AFC to have a good season and make the playoffs. I didn't mean to use KC as an example as to why Atlanta did so good. I mean't to say that Atlanta has a SB caliber team that can go out and beat any team whether it's KC or not.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



JM said:


> Steeler fans assemble!!!


NO STEELERS FANS HAVE ASSEMBLED


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It's alright, I'm enough Steeler fan for this thread. I love the hate.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

3/5 of the Steelers' OL are Gators? So that's why they're terrible...


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I wouldn't mind if they show that Bronco cheerleader before every commercial. 

Steelers are trying to establish the run early, as expected. Don't see it working well enough to rely on it for long.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Courtesy post for JM to mark out.

Can't turn it over against the STEELERS.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Thanks MrMr, appreciate it. 

You guys better keep posting 

Oh right, WOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Real men double post, when necessary. Like AP TDs.

Derek Wolfe is looking like a very good pick.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Offensive line is still bad for the Steelers. I guess we're gonna have a low scoring game here?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



MrMister said:


> Offensive line is still bad for the Steelers. I guess we're gonna have a low scoring game here?


It's the GATORS.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Wow, downed @ the 1. 

(Worthy of double post)


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

TAKING OVER THE FIELD POSITION GAME.

Safety would be fun.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Not many times Peyton's gone down twice in a quarter. This game's looking pretty damn good.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

GAH, missed an easy TD there. Gotta lob that ball.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

TD Moreno!


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Laron Landry is a BEAST. That is all.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

You're hours late RKO. It's Steelers time.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I was at the game as usual. GET READY FOR NEXT WEEK STEELERS NATION


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Why couldn't he throw the TD to Antonio? Ugh...


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

TOUCHDOWN HEEEEEEAAAAAAAAATH.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

This game isn't as high scoring as I expected.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Whoops.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Thomas!! that's why i drafted him!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

DAYUM! Seen that move before.

Peyton in beast mode.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



JM said:


> Whoops.


:artest2


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

WR screen. Can't get an easier pass and catch than that. Good run by Thomas and good blocking from the rest.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

It started with the pre snap read. Peyton caught em. Manning getting his mojo back.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

DoubleDoubleF what exactly does Meta World Peace have to do with this?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Metta has everything to do with everything.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

That had to hurt. Sanders neck whipped on that one.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I disagree. He hasn't been relevant in years. 

Anyway, Moore needs to control himself.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

HEAAAAAATTTTTTHHHHHHHH


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Dwyer! Finally did something in the pros. Apparently not a TD though.


----------



## The_Great_One_316

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Now just dump it to Brown for the TD and I'll be happy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

They would have been better just letting that one go, instead Pittsburgh devours even more clock. It's bizarre, with the number of missed tackles & sacks Denver has, this shit should have been sewn up a long time ago.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

THEY RAN THE FUCKING PLAY! THEY RAN THE FUCKING PLAY!

Someone's mic shouldn't have been on there.

Obviously Decker is down there.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Time for a vintage nine minute and twenty three second drive for the Steelers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

which ends without a score, right JM?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

The Peyton doubt should be done & more concern lent to just how to hinder that release or being manipulated at the line.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So Denver is back in to 1998 mode and just killing shit again I see.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

i'm done between skelton and offensive linemen getting injured i don't think i can keep up w/ this season.

i don't want to watch the jets. so week 3 excitement for me. yes, i give up that easy. the orioles got pounded so i'm kinda done w/ sports at the moment.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Damn shame, 1 man has an entire offense shook up, man couldn't even keep up with the clock. Rest of the D pisses it away with a PI.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Prater is pretty bad ass with the wire ink.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

someone needs to get me hype for this season. i've been deflated since decastro and the night game didn't help matters, i hate waiting for games.

oh cool, a first down. time to feign excitement.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Time for a vintage three minute and zero second drive for the Steelers.

And for those that aren't intuitive like Simba, resulting in a score.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

So this is when Big Ben comes from behind.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Whoops.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Game. Daaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

1998 Broncos. Activated.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Game over.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

so the only thing i have to look forward to is weeden looking like a scrub and hope it gets mccoy some playing time.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



IMPULSE said:


> so the only thing i have to look forward to is weeden looking like a scrub and hope it gets mccoy some playing time.


I am with you brah but aye I got b-ball in abouth a month... jeaaaa. :gun::gun:


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Man, the NFL should hire TO and Chad Johnson as refs. At least they'd be entertaining. And they aren't working.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

LMFAO @ Miller's sack dance.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Von Doom finally making an appearance.

TEBOWING :lmao

Big Ben getting molested.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

so whose the guy that said Manning isn't a top 10 quarterback?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Keep it up, Foxy. I'm rootin' for ya. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



SIMBA said:


> so whose the guy that said Manning isn't a top 10 quarterback?


Surely no one said this.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Just2Sweet said:


> Top 10 current NFL quarterbacks:
> 
> 1. Aaron Rodgers
> 2. Drew Brees
> 3. Tom Brady
> 4. Eli Manning
> 5. Tony Romo
> 6. Matt Stafford
> 7. Ben Roethlisberger
> 8. Came Newtown
> 9. Matt Ryan
> 10. Alex Smith
> 
> I think Peyton is still on there if he has anything left. Vick is done; when he gets hurt again this year, Nick Foles is going to step in and that will be it for Vick in Philly. Philip Rivers is good but he's way too careless with the ball. I feel that RG3 and Luck will be on this list sooner rather than later. Griffin will be a superstar someday. Alex Smith has a lot of haters, but when the 49ers open up the offense and win the Super Bowl this year, people will finally give him the credit he deserves. I think if Baltimore or Houston has a good year (which they will) Flacco and Schaub will finally get some recognition too.


BAM. Although I guess he did say he's on there if he has anything left.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Aid180 said:


> So this is when Big Ben comes from behind.


I'm sure that there's a joke about a college girl that could be put here.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

what did we learn today?

the 49ers are your one seed in the NFC.

and we're going to the super bowl, bitches.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

I wanna see how the Bears do against GB first. SF was the most impressive NFC team though.

Falcons own too.

This is just week 1 of course.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I can't wait for "Over-Reaction Monday". Packers are getting 1st pick overall.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

packers are still the nfc north champs, and still making the playoffs.

let's give credit to the 49ers. but im sure the media will discredit the 49ers, and just say that the packers suck. whatever. losers.

:kobe2


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



Mikey Damage said:


> what did we learn today?
> 
> the 49ers are your one seed in the NFC.
> 
> and we're going to the super bowl, bitches.


Alex Smith will be wearing another jersey next year?


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I'm contributing the Panthers loss to the following:

-Poor running game
-Bad turnovers
-Penalties at bad times
-Lack of offensive production
-Shockingly good pass rush by the Bucs.

Hopefully when Stewart returns the run game returns to form. As for everything else, that's just going to have to be fixed by studying tape and simply hoping for a better performance next week against the Saints who, after today, don't really scare me all too much IF we can get our offensive production back to where it was last year which all starts with the run game.

Steve Smith played very well today though so that's a plus.

Also, Freeman looked good today. Hopefully, it was a simple fluke.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I watched a lot of that game and I was shocked how the Bucs dominated the line of scrimmage. This was a very bad run defense last year. They kicked ass this game. If Newton wasn't so elusive, the Bucs would've racked up quite a few sacks too.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

That's a pretty good offense they were stopping too. Really surprising as their defense was godawful last year.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Ponder's still a dickhead after ruining GABBARTs moment. Really good first week for us, was pretty torn between cheering us on because I have Steve Smith and Cam, doug martin is looking like a great pick up for us.


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Aside from Manning proving the doubters dead wrong, my player of the night has got to be Tracy Porter, absolutely dominant performance topped off with a brilliant read for the pick 6.


----------



## BruiserKC

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Bears looked good once Cutler snapped out of it after that horrible start. When he threw that pick-6 early on, I said a lot of stuff to the TV and hoped Cutler took a long walk off a short pier into Lake Michigan. 

RG III looked good, Luck not so much. However, Luck will be fine as he showed some promise. Griffin will come down a little bit, it's a long season.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Cant believe Ronde Barber is playing at 37 in the position he is at. He bro retired while in his prime I guess for no reason but this dude is still playing well. Wonder where he is in all time picks.

I really can't wait till later in the season. I know anything can happen but I wanna see Pats vs Niners right now. They have an amazing D but I would love to see what they can do against Brady, Gronk, Hernandez, Welker, Lloyd and even Ridley. Now thats offense vs defense.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Patriots looked much, much more balanced on offense. I wonder if McDaniels will continue this approach. If he does, I might stop hating him. Balanced offense > one dimensional. Balanced offenses are far more dangerous and unpredictable and can adapt better.


Thread title should've been about Tebow.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Yes him getting that onside kick should be on the highlight plays. 

Pats balanced offense will make them best in the league, I actually would love them throwing on every down because I really dont see how ppl can stop them when they are healthy and Brady gets time. But I know a running game will help alot especislly with the play action which Tom is deadly at.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Bears looked decent yesterday, Cutler tried to force the ball to Marshal way too many times in the 1st and looked horrible as a result. But when they finally started running more and passing around to other recievers then we looked awesome. If Cutler does that thursday I can see the Bears beating the Packers too


----------



## RKO920

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Steeler week. CAN'T WAIT. Revis better play.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

'Source: MRI on Bills RB @Fred22Jackson's right knee revealed nothing conclusive. Could be 7-10 days before timeline for return established.'


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Laughed hard at the top 10 QB ratings for week one.

1. RGIII
2. Matt Ryan
3. Romo
4. Manning
5. ALEX SMITH
6. MARK SANCHEZ
7. Tom Brady
8. PONDER
9. Bradford
10. Schaub

the NEW elite.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

If Denver can continue along this track, it's going to be a long fucking season for the rest of the AFC West.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

The Patriots are a top 10 defense :brady

Yes I know it's only one game, but let me have my moment.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> 'Source: MRI on Bills RB @Fred22Jackson's right knee revealed nothing conclusive. Could be 7-10 days before timeline for return established.'


So is he going to miss a game, 2? CJ Spiller would be so fun to watch at this point in his career as a featured back. He had an amazing day yesterday albeit from a very large behind margin. Leon Washington also single handily brought Seattle back in to their game. ACC reppin right.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Falcons overrated CB Brent Grimes ruptured his Achilles Tendon and is out for the year. Analysts will claim this is a "huge blow" to the Falcons, but really, it won't be. Grimes was franchised last year over MLB Curtis Lofton, who is now a Saint, and is playing on that one year deal. 

Now to put my bias away, Grimes is an athletic corner who is known for making huge plays with his jumping ability. He is Atlanta's number one CB ahead of Asante Samuel. Samuel will now take over the number one spot and Dunta Robinson will take over the two spot.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Notorious said:


> The Patriots are a top 10 defense :brady
> 
> Yes I know it's only one game, but let me have my moment.


The Panthers are the #2 defense. :kobe3


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Joel Anthony said:


> So is he going to miss a game, 2? CJ Spiller would be so fun to watch at this point in his career as a featured back. He had an amazing day yesterday albeit from a very large behind margin. Leon Washington also single handily brought Seattle back in to their game. ACC reppin right.


I heard at least 4 weeks until healthy. If they have to wait at least 7 more days before they can even judge a return, it may be worse than perceived.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Pats will have an unstoppable offense this season. Really wished Lloyd caught that first pass. Would have helped my Fantasy team a ton. Either that Bills new look D was overrated by many or Fitzpatrick made it easy for the Jets to score. I cant see the Jets being an explosive team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Pats will have an unstoppable offense this season. Really wished Lloyd caught that first pass. Would have helped my Fantasy team a ton. Either that Bills new look D was overrated by many or Fitzpatrick made it easy for the Jets to score. I cant see the Jets being an explosive team.


The Pats still have no secondary...


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Pass defense is a work in progress. Coach B needs to start Tavon Wilson over Steve Gregory. The flaw with the secondary at least from what I saw yesterday is giving up big plays, they seem fine on short plays but when the QB throws the ball deep is when they struggle.

Run defense is great and will be at least top 10 this year, maybe even top 5. BOOK IT.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

its one game. Atleast they have ppl to play the position, better than wide receivers playing saftey. I think their secondary can be very good.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



SoupMan Prime said:


> its one game. Atleast they have ppl to play the position, better than wide receivers playing saftey. I think their secondary can be very good.


It's not one game. They had the worst secondary in NFL history last year, I believe. They did little to improve that.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

no it is one game in the season. i guess we'll see how they do against a decent QB. As long as they dont give up bug plays they will be alright. Its hard to judge teams by Pass D anymore. San Fran has an amazing D and gave up over 300 yards passing to Rodgers, and their offense doesnt compare to the Pats explosive offense. If they can stop the run without giving to much help then they will be good at Pass D. Last year they were middle in the pack in points per game which is whats more important.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Packers offense doesn't compare to NE's? Okay.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



WWF said:


> Packers offense doesn't compare to NE's? Okay.


no they dont. What Ridley did was great and i shouldnt expect it every week but if he gives them atleast 80 yards a week and doesnt fumble then that add a whole new weapon to the Pats offense. Brady was already one of the best performing a play action, imagine if they actually have a running game teams have to prepare for now. 

And now add Welker, Lloyd, Gronk and Hernandez and yes i think they have a better offense than the Packers. Brady and Rodgers are elite QB's yes but Pats have the better weapons right now and just think McDaniels back will just help them even more. If you try to contain Welker and Gronk then you have Hernandez who can line up as a fullback, you also have Lloyd who can be a deep threat. Should have caught the deep ball by Brady yesterday.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Eurgh this BBC red button MNF coverage is fucking horrible, can't record it, not in HD and during the ad breaks it shows a fixture list with crappy techno over it. How did ESPN UK lose the rights to ESPN MNF?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Looking pretty fucking good, minus the hand-offs, AGAIN this year.

TORREY doing work.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Damn I love Leach. TD bitches.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Holy fuck what a drive by the Ravens. Flaaco playing like an elite QB right now.

By the way, I think reviewing every touchdown is retarded as hell. Makes challenges that less important.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

That was a beautiful throw but these fuckers will probably try & take it away.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

As it should be. CALVIN JOHNSON RULE. It's an incomplete pass.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Aid180 said:


> As it should be. CALVIN JOHNSON RULE. It's an incomplete pass.


:jay2 You were saying?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Law Firm is looking good.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

A Ravens/Niners SB would be pretty fun to watch if both teams keep up the level of play they've displayed so far.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Notorious said:


> Law Firm is looking good.


Bastard always runs hard, it's been a damn nightmare up the middle.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> :jay2 You were saying?


I blame the refs (that's the cool thing to do, right?) it was a bad call. The ball hit the ground and clearly control was regained after it touched the ground.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

And suddenly we have ourselves a game. I like this Bengals offense a lot more than I thought I would, mainly because of BJGE. Andrew Hawkins is fast. I guess Gresham is never going to be as good as I thought he was going to be though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

They claimed they were keyed into BGE coming into this game, I haven't seen it.

Damn Pitta, catch the fucking ball. Thank you.

Good challenge by Harbaugh followed by a fucking bomb to Pitta again. Lovely.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!

Pick 6, 34 Yards, Record Shattering. Let's Go.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Game over after that Ed Reed TAINT. Give it to Rice to close it out.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Damn, hate to see Ed coming down to the training room again.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Ray F'N Lewis putting the smash on Dalton ND forcing the fumble. Damn, if he can keep this up all season...... :jay2


----------



## Striker

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I haven't followed football for the past three years. Always busy on Sundays with damn school work and shit.

Tell me who to jock ride.

:kobe


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

PATRIOTS.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Striker said:


> I haven't followed football for the past three years. Always busy on Sundays with damn school work and shit.
> 
> Tell me who to jock ride.
> 
> :kobe


Patriots, Cowboys, Steelers, Broncos, & Packers. It's what everyone else does. :westbrook2

RAY FUCKING RICE! Prostate exam broadcast live worldwide.

Fuck that bullshit ass call, he hit him clean ON TIME. Bullshit.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Ok, I think people were talking about the top AFC teams yeah?

Baltimore Ravens look the best here in week 1.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



MrMister said:


> Ok, I think people were talking about the top AFC teams yeah?
> 
> Baltimore Ravens look the best here in week 1.


I mean damn, Dalton is just getting molested out there at this point. As to who's looked the best, we've carried over from last season, let's see if we can maintain it.

Baltimore was a damn good team last year but I think the change in philosophy will prove to be the key this season. Don't take your foot off the gas, don't rely on the D, no huddle.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

except for the fact that Manning is always>Ravens which automatically makes the Broncos the best. eyton


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



SIMBA said:


> except for the fact that Manning is always>Ravens which automatically makes the Broncos the best. eyton


You should be more concerned with Luck, ya know, the actual QB of your team.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Didn't take long for him to jump on the Broncos bandwagon.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Nope, surgically attached to Manning's Frankenpenis.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

This game needs to end. I'm actually interested in the following game, partially because I have a few players on my fantasy team, and partially because they're both more interesting teams. Never liked watching Ravens games.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



WWF said:


> This game needs to end. I'm actually interested in the following game, partially because I have a few players on my fantasy team, and partially because they're both more interesting teams. Never liked watching Ravens games.


Yet you enjoy watching the Panthers, which would include anyone not named Cam Newton. :bosh


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

wut

Panthers are possibly the most entertaining team in DA LEEG.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

NVM, Berman is commentating. Going to bed.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



WWF said:


> wut
> 
> Panthers are possibly the most entertaining team in DA LEEG.


:mcgee3 The fuck you talking about? 

Cam's fantastic to watch. Smitty's alright but there's more exciting receievers. DeAngelo or Stewart? ****** always end up on crutches by halftime. Kuechly? A good recent addition.

Hardly the most entertaining team in the Leeg.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

You must not be familiar with DeAngelo and DAT CUTBACK. 

What do you know about entertainment? Baltimore has one of, if not THE most rudimentary, bland offense in the NFL.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



WWF said:


> You must not be familiar with DeAngelo and DAT CUTBACK.
> 
> What do you know about entertainment? Baltimore has one of, if not THE most rudimentary, bland offense in the NFL.


Somebody wasn't watching the game, ain't shit bland about 44 points. :troll

Even before this season, Baltimore featured one of the best backs in the NFL. One of the fastest, most exciting WRs. One of the best possession recievers across the middle. A damn good duo of young TEs.

The fuck you talking about? :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

They have an average passing game and good run game. Its not a spectacular offense, bro.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Holy shit Berman is worse than I thought he would be.

I mean Dilfer is awesome compared to him and I can't stand Dilfer either.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> You should be more concerned with Luck, ya know, the actual QB of your team.





Notorious said:


> Didn't take long for him to jump on the Broncos bandwagon.





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Nope, surgically attached to Manning's Frankenpenis.


this is why we should be allowed to flame in this section because some people seem to be completely illiterate. where have I cheered/supported the Broncos at all? All I said is that Manning always happens to beat the Ravens, which is true, which would make the Broncos the top team in the AFC. Maybe if you got your head out of Flacco's ass you would be able to come to that conclusion as well, but I understand it takes time for you to comprehend football related things.


notorious you shouldn't be making any comments about bandwagoning either Mr.Boston.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



SIMBA said:


> notorious you shouldn't be making any comments about bandwagoning either *Mr.Boston.*


:artest:artest:artest:artest:artest:artest:artest:artest:artest:artest:artest:artest:artest


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



WWF said:


> They have an average passing game and good run game. Its not a spectacular offense, bro.


Average passing game? Nevermind, you already said you don't watch the games, so that explains it all.



MrMister said:


> Holy shit Berman is worse than I thought he would be.
> 
> I mean Dilfer is awesome compared to him and I can't stand Dilfer either.


This shit is, help me out Charles:

:barkley2 : TURRABLE.



SIMBA said:


> this is why we should be allowed to flame in this section because some people seem to be completely illiterate. where have I cheered/supported the Broncos at all? All I said is that Manning always happens to beat the Ravens, which is true, which would make the Broncos the top team in the AFC. Maybe if you got your head out of Flacco's ass you would be able to come to that conclusion as well, but I understand it takes time for you to comprehend football related things.
> 
> 
> notorious you shouldn't be making any comments about bandwagoning either Mr.Boston.


You Mad?










If you need permission to flame because you can't keep up verbally, you probably should hold off on accusing someone else of being slow on the uptake.

Look, you were caught red handed, literally, hanging from Peyton's sack. It's alright, we still love you.

Wanna hug it out?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I'm a bandwagon fan because of 3 of the 4 sports teams I support all happen to play in Boston?

Ok... :brady


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I'm gonna assume me not liking Dilfer is turrable. No way can you think Berman is good at this.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Average passing game? Nevermind, you already said you don't watch the games, so that explains it all.
> 
> 
> 
> This shit is, help me out Charles:
> 
> :barkley2 : TURRABLE.
> 
> 
> 
> You Mad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need permission to flame because you can't keep up verbally, you probably should hold off on accusing someone else of being slow on the uptake.
> 
> Look, you were caught red handed, literally, hanging from Peyton's sack. It's alright, we still love you.
> 
> Wanna hug it out?





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Losing to the League braggart? Bad.
> 
> Losing to a dune rat named Simba? :no:





Genesis 1.0 said:


> It's Week 1, Hussy. :kobe


looks like I'm not the only one that needs to resort to flaming. 

It's not hard to keep up with you in an argument, trust me, you're not very well in tune with football as a whole. pretty sure you agreed with CP when he said Flacco was a top 10 QB, that right there shows how much knowledge you have. :kobe

actually, you just implied that you think the Ravens have more than an average passing game solely based off their last game. yeah, you're just far too intelligent for me.




Notorious said:


> I'm a bandwagon fan because of 3 of the 4 sports teams I support all happen to play in Boston?
> 
> Ok... :brady


you had all four sports' teams from Boston in your sig before. Which one of them did you drop now? 

not to mention the fact you once said you were a Yankees' fan and then suddenly turned into a Red Sox fan. I didn't know you could be a fan of two rivals. :bron2


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

UDFK you're not actually serious here are you? I mean LOL if you are.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I've had enough of this ......'s shit tbh. his ignorance annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

WAITING FOR NOTORIOUS' REBUTTAL


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Anyway, am I crazy for thinking the Raiders D looks good? Yes I am. As soon as I started typing this...46 yd gain.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I had a picture of all four Boston teams logo, I'd say the Bruins are my favorite NHL team if I had to pick one, though I don't watch as much. Never claimed to be a die-hard Bruins fan.

Pretty sure we've been through this before, yeah I like the Yankees despite cheering for the Red Sox. And I'll admit I haven't been as loyal of a Sox fan as I could've been in recent years.

Been a loyal Celtics fan for 10+ years, been a loyal Pats fan for 10+ years, been a Texas Longhorns fan pretty much since birth.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Notorious which team will you switch to when the Patriots become mediocre?

Oh yeah, this site was the first time I'd ever seen someone be a fan of bitter rivals. Notorious is not the only one here who is like that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Yeah dude, I've been a Panthers fan for 20+ years.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Obviously the Texans.

Or I'll probably bandwagon the COLTS since that Andrew Luck guy will probably be pretty good and lead them to a bunch of 10+ win seasons and win multiple MVP's.

Or maybe when the Celtics become shit, I'll bandwagon whichever team wins three championships in a row.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Notorious said:


> Obviously the Texans.
> 
> Or I'll probably bandwagon the COLTS since that Andrew Luck guy will probably be pretty good and lead them to a bunch of 10+ win seasons and win multiple MVP's.
> 
> Or maybe when the Celtics become shit, I'll bandwagon whichever team wins three championships in a row.


I don't doubt this happening.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

it was 12+ wins, thank you very much. :kobe


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



SIMBA said:


> looks like I'm not the only one that needs to resort to flaming.


If calling you a "Hussy' is flaming, I don't EVEN know what to tell you, brah. See, this is what you look for in a conversation: context. _Braggart?_ Really? You taking that seriously? What is this, the 19th century? You going to slap me with a glove & challenge me to a duel?

You need to calm down a wee bit.



SIMBA said:


> It's not hard to keep up with you in an argument, trust me, you're not very well in tune with football as a whole. pretty sure you agreed with CP when he said Flacco was a top 10 QB, that right there shows how much knowledge you have. :kobe


:lmao So now YOU are going to measure my football acumen? This is just too much. So by saying something, which has been said repeatedly across the sports media, means I'm not knowledgeable or that you are somehow more knowledgeable for disagreeing? :mcgee3

Guy's getting better & before the season is out, I think he'll have cemented that. It's an opinion & there's actually a decent amount of stats & footage to back a *projection* but if you feel so strongly, I encourage you to apply with ESPN. God knows it couldn't get any worse.



SIMBA said:


> actually, you just implied that you think the Ravens have more than an average passing game solely based off their last game. yeah, you're just far too intelligent for me.


They have a more than average passing game based on their last game in the AFC Title game, their acquisitions, improvements in the WR Core, & then the only viable proof from THIS season: Tonight's game.

On a whole, it's kind of sad how sensitive you are. Everyone else could see it was a joke, except you.

Again, I extend the Froot-ian offer: Hug it out?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Nah this shit is serious business, never question Magic's loyalty.

We all know how there's no bandwagon involved with him despite the fact that the two teams he's a fan of are two of the most successful teams in the last decade and he doesn't even live in the same country as them.

How ironic is it that he becomes a fan of the Lakers & Colts when the Lakers are three-peating and the Colts are in a period as perennial title contenders with a QB who's won more MVP's than others.

So Magic, a question for you. Why did you become a Lakers & Colts fan? Was it because they were winning? Because I highly doubt you become a Lakers fan when Smush Parker was the team's starting PG and became a Colts fan before Peyton was drafted.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Notorious said:


> Nah this shit is serious business, never question Magic's loyalty.
> 
> We all know how there's no bandwagon involved with him despite the fact that the two teams he's a fan of are two of the most successful teams in the last decade and he doesn't even live in the same country as them.
> 
> How ironic is it that he becomes a fan of the Lakers & Colts when the Lakers are three-peating and the Colts are in a period as perennial title contenders with a QB who's won more MVP's than others.
> 
> So Magic, a question for you. Why did you become a Lakers & Colts fan? Was it because they were winning? Because I highly doubt you become a Lakers fan when Smush Parker was the team's starting PG and became a Colts fan before Peyton was drafted.


Honestly, I don't think he could successfully bandwagon, just look at what just happened when someone even appeared to doubt Peyton:

Testicle Tendrils everywhere

No way he could successfully let go.

It's funny, shit didn't even have to go down like this. People bantering, having a few laughs, jabbing at teams & UDK had to go & catch feelings. To make it worse, he won't even attempt to hug it away.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

not going to bother responding to genesis again since BADASS servers decided ot fuck my post. I'll just say it had nothing to do with being sensitive, it was more of the fact I had enough of your shit.



Notorious said:


> Nah this shit is serious business, never question Magic's loyalty.
> 
> We all know how there's no bandwagon involved with him despite the fact that the two teams he's a fan of are two of the most successful teams in the last decade and he doesn't even live in the same country as them.
> 
> How ironic is it that he becomes a fan of the Lakers & Colts when the Lakers are three-peating and the Colts are in a period as perennial title contenders with a QB who's won more MVP's than others.
> 
> So Magic, a question for you. Why did you become a Lakers & Colts fan? Was it because they were winning? Because I highly doubt you become a Lakers fan when Smush Parker was the team's starting PG and became a Colts fan before Peyton was drafted.


I was a fan of the Colts before Manning was winning MVPs. were they winning? Yeah, but they weren't winning anything important. they were regular season games which amount to nothing according to you guys. They won a ring 5 years after I started watching/supporting the Colts. It's not like I jumped on their wagon while they were in the process of a dynasty(ahem, the Pats).

And the Lakers thing was because 

1) My brother was a huge fan and I watched every game with him, seeing as we shared a TV and he decided what to watch. So sorry for cheering for the team I grew up with. Were they amazing when I started watching? Yeah. Can that be classified as bandwagoning? Sure. But it's not like they didn't have a down period during that time, one of the few down times in their history.

2) Canada only gets so many games aired, and by that I mean we only get the national television games. Guess which team had the most of those when I was watching? That also limited my ability to watch ANY bad teams as I never even really got a chance to see them unless they were playing the Raptors/Grizzles.

But this is all you've heard before. Tell me, which NFL team should I be supporting, since I obviously should one in MY country, right? list me all the options I have, Notorious. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

You're all bandwagoning ******.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Honestly, I don't think he could successfully bandwagon, just look at what just happened when someone even appeared to doubt Peyton:
> 
> Testicle Tendrils everywhere
> 
> No way he could successfully let go.
> 
> It's funny, shit didn't even have to go down like this. People bantering, having a few laughs, jabbing at teams & UDK had to go & catch feelings. To make it worse, he won't even attempt to hug it away.


Go ahead and jab teams/my team, I couldn't care less, I just find you really annoying. You also weren't taking a jab at any teams. :kobe

btw I don't really care if you insult me, go ahead, but the fact there is a double standard(HINT:what happened to Rush would probably happen with me) with the insulting annoys me.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

On a side note, I've been a Redskins fan way back when we had Heath Shuler as the QB so everyone else doesn't have a whole lot to complain about.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I bet you were a Colts fan in 2001 when they went 6-10.

When I became a Pats fan, Drew Bledsoe was still the starting QB. And it's funny how you attempt to and fail to take a shot at me because I was a Pats fan when Brady won three rings but yet you just admitted that you became a Lakers fan during that time period where they won three titles in a row and were the most dominant team in all sports.

But I guess since I'm a fan of the Red Sox, I don't hate the Yankees and I once had a small Bruins logo apart of my sig, I'm automatically a bandwagon fan of all sports teams I cheer for, no doubt about it. :brady

As for what football team you support, you can support whoever the fuck you want, I really don't care. I was actually joking with you about the Broncos comment, but I see someone caught feelings and got upset about it. I figured you wouldn't get that upset about it since if you weren't a bandwagon fan it wouldn't mean nothing to you. Which is why I really give 0 fucks about whether or not you or WWF or anyone else on this forum thinks I'm a bandwagon fan, I know where I stand and really don't give a shit if you guys think I'm a bandwagoner.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

UDFK's love for the Manning Penis is no different than Notorious and his Derrick Rose dick riding.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



MrMister said:


> Notorious which team will you switch to when the Patriots become mediocre?
> 
> Oh yeah, this site was the first time I'd ever seen someone be a fan of bitter rivals. Notorious is not the only one here who is like that.


I'm a Bears fan, Lions fan, and Falcons fan in that order. Two long time rivals right there.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I root for Rose nowadays because of how many haters the guy has thinking he's some injury prone player that will never be the same. Rose has basically turned into an underdog which is unfair to him, but yes I am rooting for Derrick Rose to return from injury better than ever. Forgive me for that, I'm such a bad person. :kobe


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



WWF said:


> UDFK's love for the Manning Penis is no different than Notorious and *his Derrick Rose dick riding.*


Is that why he keeps getting injured?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Probably. Everyone I cheer for gets injured.

I was probably a bandwagon Peyton Manning fan when he got hurt last year, can't really remember which bandwagons I've been on recently. They change a lot.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

:kobe:StephenA @ people who are 'FANS' of more than 1 team.

---

@ Notorious: *****, you've been riding his dick before his most recent injury. You even said multiple times in the NBA thread that you were on the Bulls BANDWAGON.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

And I knew you would say that. I made that statement as a joke after CP3 was originally traded to the Lakers and then later I would joke around with Flex about that. I was never really serious about the being on the Bulls bandwagon, it was all a joke. However, this offseason I'll admit I have taken a liking to Rose and he has become one of my favorite players.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



SIMBA said:


> Go ahead and jab teams/my team, I couldn't care less, I just find you really annoying. You also weren't taking a jab at any teams. :kobe
> 
> btw I don't really care if you insult me, go ahead, but the fact there is a double standard(HINT:what happened to Rush would probably happen with me) with the insulting annoys me.


There's a few people that find you annoying, Hell, there's haters everywhere, so you'll have to forgive me if I'm not shaken up by the fact you don't enjoy my posts. You just really fucked up your evaluation when you tried to paint me as not knowledgeable simply because you disagreed with my stances. You'll get over it, I'll get....

Nvm, I'm already over it. Chances are I won't even remember your little tiff beyond this page, providing you don't keep bringing it up. We're good, man.












WWF said:


> UDFK's love for the Manning Penis is no different than Notorious and his Derrick Rose dick riding.


bama This is true to an extent, although one is a bit more _enduring_ & *expansive* than the other.


----------



## scrilla

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

in before DMC gets injured


GOAT


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Not only do I have to deal with this Magic bullshit, but the Bengals lost so now I can't troll the Ravens fans.

Flacco did really good today though, I'll give the **** his props. Only one game but I wouldn't be surprised if Flacco can keep up a high level of play and cements himself as a top 10 QB.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Notorious said:


> Not only do I have to deal with this Magic bullshit, but the Bengals lost so now I can't troll the Ravens fans.
> 
> Flacco did really good today though, I'll give the **** his props. Only one game but I wouldn't be surprised if Flacco can keep up a high level of play and cements himself as a top 10 QB.


I knew 90% of you bitches were waiting on that shit. :kobe2

As to Flacco, he's got to stop forcing throws into double coverage & trying to be Big Ben tossing passes as he's going down minus Big Ben's body.

For now? Ravens Swagging.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> bama This is true to an extent, although one is a bit more _enduring_ & *expansive* than the other.


The only difference is that Manning is a former player for UDFK's favorite team. I'd probably have the same Love for Dwight if he wasn't such a huge *N-I-G-G-E-R*. Only big name player the Panthers have had a similar situation w/ was Peppers, but I never really loved him. Great player, yes, but I never felt a connection to him like I do with Smitty & others.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



WWF said:


> The only difference is that Manning is a former player for UDFK's favorite team. *I'd probably have the same Love for Dwight if he wasn't such a huge N-I-G-G-E-R.* Only big name player the Panthers have had a similar situation w/ was Peppers, but I never really loved him. Great player, yes, but I never felt a connection to him like I do with Smitty & others.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh yeah, I can understand that, especially considering Smith is the epitome of an Iron Man. But you said "& others", who else? Burleain? Muhammad?


----------



## Notorious

Obviously Jake Delhomme.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Notorious said:


> Obviously Jake Delhomme.


It's possible, there's a lot of people in NC that still love the guy but I don't think WWF is one. :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Moose is one, yeah. Sam Mills was an amazing guy, as well. Shame I wasn't able to see him play. He was the heart and soul of the original Panthers team, and died of cancer not that long ago. He's the only player in the Panthers' Ring of Honor, has a statue outside of Bank of America Stadium, and he created the team's motto during his bout with Cancer, "Keep Pounding". Shame he passed. I still love Delhomme, too. I don't care if he was terrible at the end of his career, he did so much for the team.
*
Edit: *Forgot to mention that Mills coached in Carolina for years after he retired, up until '04, the year before he died.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



WWF said:


> Moose is one, yeah. Sam Mills was an amazing guy, as well. Shame I wasn't able to see him play. He was the heart and soul of the original Panthers team, and died of cancer not that long ago. He's the only player in the Panthers' Ring of Honor, has a statue outside of Bank of America Stadium, and he created the team's motto during his bout with Cancer, "Keep Pounding". Shame he passed. I still love Delhomme, too. I don't care if he was terrible at the end of his career, he did so much for the team.


Muhammad was one of those guys that was just class throughout his career, can't fault that. Mills was the definition of motor on the field & a powerful personality off it.

When it comes down to it, the Panthers began in '95 & the Ravens in '96, so of course you hate us. With only a year's difference, a year in your favor, we're clearly the superior franchise. :flair3


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I suppose so. Thankfully most of my friends are Dolphins fans, and they've been fucking terrible since '95, so that can't talk shit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



WWF said:


> I suppose so. Thankfully most of my friends are Dolphins fans, and they've been fucking terrible since '95, so that can't talk shit.


I don't understand the Dolphins at all. Their descent into madness has been absolute, the few fleeting moments where there's been a really good player just highlights how bad the rest of the entire franchise is, Management down. It does raise my appreciation for Marino even further.

On a side note, this Raiders / Chargers game is kind of tedious. It's not one of those low scoring games where it's a good, gritty, defensive struggle. It's just ugly.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Raiders got nothing on offense. They're the West Coast Browns. With no other threats, it's down to McFadden, and as good as he is, he's not Barry Sanders. Denarius Moore is supposed to be good and I think he will be, but I'm not sure he's enough. Raiders also don't have a backup deep snapper.:side:

Bears v Packers in two days.:mark:


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Just realized BBC are showing MNF. I've watched plenty of random matches over the years growing up, and usually watch the SB final, but just as much for the HT show, so, i'm still learning the game. The main thing i wanted to ask you guys for is some help with picking a team? Any ideas how i should choose one?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Depends what kind of team you're looking for.

If you want to choose a defensive-minded team you could go with 49ers, Texans, Ravens, Giants, Steelers or Bears.

If you want to choose a team with a fast-paced, high powered offense you could go with a team like the Patriots, Packers or Saints.

If you want to choose a team made up of young players on the rise, you could pick a team like the Bengals, Redskins, Panthers, Seahawks.

All depends on your preference.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Tebowing is so 2011. #Griffining 2012.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Jobberwacky said:


> Just realized BBC are showing MNF. I've watched plenty of random matches over the years growing up, and usually watch the SB final, but just as much for the HT show, so, i'm still learning the game. The main thing i wanted to ask you guys for is some help with picking a team? Any ideas how i should choose one?


Don't be a Patriots fan, please. Or an Eagles/Cowboys fan as most of them are giant douches who bandwagon their own team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Don't put the Giants in the defensive minded group. They aren't a good defense overall.

Get on board the Tampa Bay Buccaneer bandwagon. Good things are to come there I think. Last year was just a down season for this young group. Them or the Carolina Panthers.

I'd pick an NFC East team (Dallas, New York Giants, Washington, Philly). Hint: Don't pick the Eagles. I'm biased but you're gonna get the best division in the NFL here. AFC North or NFC South is good too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

@Makaveli: Every good or relevant team has bandwagoners, no matter what the sport is.

Oh yeah I forgot the Bucs, got a feeling they could be a darkhorse to make the playoffs if their defense is really legit this year. Although the Falcons will most likely get the division title.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Notorious said:


> @Makaveli: Every good or relevant team has bandwagoners, no matter what the sport is.
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot the Bucs, got a feeling they could be a darkhorse to make the playoffs if their defense is really legit this year. Although the Falcons will most likely get the division title.


I know, but it's extremely prevalent in these two. I live in South Jersey and Eagles fans would as soon as throw their team under the bus as they would praise them as Gods. They'll shit on Vick this week and if he lights it up next week they'll pass him off as the second coming of Joe Montana. It was especially bad during the McNabb era. I feel SO bad for McNabb. People around here, and I think in general, overlook how great Donovan was. The Eagles will be lucky to ever see another QB come through that system and turn out as successful as he was. It's a shame where he's at now though.

And Cowboys fans are just cockroaches. When they're losing they're nowhere to be found, but all of sudden when the Cowboys start winning all of a sudden people come out talking about how they've been fans for years.

And the Patriots...well I just hate the Patriots. :barkley


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Jobberwacky said:


> Just realized BBC are showing MNF. I've watched plenty of random matches over the years growing up, and usually watch the SB final, but just as much for the HT show, so, i'm still learning the game. The main thing i wanted to ask you guys for is some help with picking a team? Any ideas how i should choose one?


There's a lot of options really, break it down by what each Division tends to bring.

If you want a team from the toughest Division: AFC North / NFC North

If you want to choose a team with a large fanbase with tendency to be overhyped: NFC East / AFC East

If you want the Young bucks: NFC South / AFC South

Some teams have a huge fanbase & tend to be hated: Cowboys, Steelers, Eagles, Patriots, Packers, Jets.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Cowboys 2-0 after this week.

Haters know what to do.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Makaveli said:


> I know, but it's extremely prevalent in these two. I live in South Jersey and Eagles fans would as soon as throw their team under the bus as they would praise them as Gods. They'll shit on Vick this week and if he lights it up next week they'll pass him off as the second coming of Joe Montana. It was especially bad during the McNabb era. I feel SO bad for McNabb. People around here, and I think in general, overlook how great Donovan was. The Eagles will be lucky to ever see another QB come through that system and turn out as successful as he was. It's a shame where he's at now though.
> 
> And Cowboys fans are just cockroaches. When they're losing they're nowhere to be found, but all of sudden when the Cowboys start winning all of a sudden people come out talking about how they've been fans for years.
> 
> And the Patriots...well I just hate the Patriots. :barkley


There's quite a lot of Steelers fans here in Atlanta for some reason. That's the bandwagon team that seems most apparent to me.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Aid180 said:


> There's quite a lot of Steelers fans here in Atlanta for some reason. That's the bandwagon team that seems most apparent to me.


Not too many Steelers fans around here. At least not that I've seen but around the times of their SB wins they did spike in popularity.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I hope the cockroaches come out to party Makaveli. It means Dallas just won a Super Bowl.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Did you know a record amount of points were scored for week 1? It wasn't just QBs bombing the ball left and right either. Balanced attacks shredded defenses.


WF POWER RANKINGS

San Francisco 49ers
Baltimore Ravens
New England Patriots
Houston Texans
Dallas Cowboys
Denver Broncos
Chicago Bears
Atlanta Falcons
Washington Redskins
NY Jets lmao but I'm serious here

Doesn't matter anymore after the Jets.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Glad to see someone finally ranked the Ravens over the Pats this week. 8*D

Dat media bias.

Speaking of points..

Baltimore Ravens: 44
Rest of the AFC North (Combined): 48


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Oh guys, just wanted to let you know. I rushed for more yards this week than DeAngelo Williams.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



MrMister said:


> Did you know a record amount of points were scored for week 1? It wasn't just QBs bombing the ball left and right either. Balanced attacks shredded defenses.
> 
> 
> WF POWER RANKINGS
> 
> San Francisco 49ers
> Baltimore Ravens
> New England Patriots
> Houston Texans
> Dallas Cowboys
> Denver Broncos
> Chicago Bears
> Atlanta Falcons
> Washington Redskins
> NY Jets lmao but I'm serious here
> 
> Doesn't matter anymore after the Jets.


I'd swap the Packers for the Skins, but other than that all looks good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I can't put a team in there that lost. Not in week 1. Green Bay is still a top tier offense of course and can beat anyone with that maniac O, but yeah they lost, so they fall out of the fake top 10 to start out.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



MrMister said:


> I can't put a team in there that lost. Not in week 1. Green Bay is still a top tier offense of course and can beat anyone with that maniac O, but yeah they lost, so they fall out of the fake top 10 to start out.


As a fan of GB as a ball club, I agree with this, and I'd stand by this if the Ravens had lost as well.

It's not about being a great team on paper. It's about going out there, playing ball, and winning.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Aid180 said:


> There's quite a lot of Steelers fans here in Atlanta for some reason. That's the bandwagon team that seems most apparent to me.


There's a ton of Eagles fans where I live. Consistently overhype & overrate the Eagles, talk as if Michael Vick is the best player in the league.

Anyway I think we had this discussion earlier about ranking the NFC East QB's and tbh I think RG3 is better than Vick.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I remember back before the draft I was saying that the NFC East has the best overall group of QBs (Manning, Romo, Vick, RG3) over any other division. Still stand by that so far. The NFC North and South are tied for second, but are held back by Ponder and Freeman respectively.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

GB's D may be worse than last years... they were dead fucking last last year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Vincent Valentine said:


> Glad to see someone finally ranked the Ravens over the Pats this week. 8*D
> 
> Dat media bias.
> 
> Speaking of points..
> 
> Baltimore Ravens: 44
> Rest of the AFC North (Combined): 48


So now there's CP, partial LC, & myself.

Good to see someone else repping the Ravens but be aware, it's a troll heavy zone should we fuck up. If you discreetly look over your shoulder, you'll see Impulse, JM, DH, Notorious, Pumbaa, & WWF lying in wait. :hmm:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Picking a team?

Pick an exciting team, someone you would enjoy watching.

Just find a player you love to watch. And follow his team.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I feel left out as the primary Flacco is an average QB at best proponent Genesis :kobe2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Vincent Valentine said:


> Baltimore Ravens: 44


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> So now there's CP, partial LC, & myself.
> 
> Good to see someone else repping the Ravens but be aware, it's a troll heavy zone should we fuck up. If you discreetly look over your shoulder, you'll see Impulse, JM, Notorious, *Pumbaa,* & WWF lying in wait. :hmm:





Pumbaa said:


> I feel left out as the primary Flacco is an average QB at best proponent Genesis :kobe2


You've been added to the Haters Union. Full Benefits, bitch.:kobe2


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> So now there's CP, partial LC, & myself.
> 
> Good to see someone else repping the Ravens but be aware, it's a troll heavy zone should we fuck up. If you discreetly look over your shoulder, you'll see Impulse, JM, DH, Notorious, Pumbaa, & WWF lying in wait. :hmm:


I've been here for a while, thank you. I am well aware of the propensity of this forum to shit on the Ravens. I also don't care. Not my fault they buy into blatant media bias. 



Irish Jet said:


>


Whoa, slow down there pal. Yeah, you scored 4 more points than us. You also allowed 195 rushing yards. I also don't see you in the top 5 offense in every category.

p.s. You were playing the Bills.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Seems Flacco's new found swag, his 'Media can go fuck themselves attitude' resonates within the base.

I approve.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I gotta say, Raven fans are far, far more annoying than Steeler fans. so much gloating over a regular season game. :kobe


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

are you guys really measuring your dicks after one fuck?

(great analogy, imo)

here, let me settle for you.

You both suck.

Now. Let us continue to talk about the awesomeness that is the 49ers.

So awesome.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Mikey what do you think of Alex Smith?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

great game manager. 

won't be able to win you a game, but he wont lose you a game neither.

though, he did beat the Saints in the playoffs. :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Smith is a jealous piece of shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Mikey Damage said:


> great game manager.
> 
> won't be able to win you a game, but he wont lose you a game neither.
> 
> though, he did beat the Saints in the playoffs. :hmm:


You think the Niners can win the big one with him at starting QB?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

yes they can.

and they will. :kobe3


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Magic said:


> I gotta say, Raven fans are far, far more annoying than Steeler fans. so much gloating over a regular season game. :kobe


:mcgee3



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I mean damn, Dalton is just getting molested out there at this point. *As to who's looked the best, we've carried over from last season, let's see if we can maintain it.*
> 
> *Baltimore was a damn good team last year but I think the change in philosophy will prove to be the key this season. * Don't take your foot off the gas, don't rely on the D, no huddle.





Genesis 1.0 said:


> I knew 90% of you bitches were waiting on that shit. :kobe2
> 
> *As to Flacco, he's got to stop forcing throws into double coverage & trying to be Big Ben tossing passes as he's going down minus Big Ben's body.*
> 
> For now? Ravens Swagging.



I must have missed the part where I said we were AFC Champions or best team in the leegg. I said it's a good start, improvements need to be made, & hopefully we can keep the momentum. It's called cautious optimism after a good start to the season.

Guess we'll have to wait & see how you react when your franchise picks up a W. :kobe3 

Be good Magic, don't start again.




Mikey Damage said:


> are you guys really measuring your dicks after one fuck?
> 
> (great analogy, imo)
> 
> here, let me settle for you.
> 
> You both suck.
> 
> Now. Let us continue to talk about the awesomeness that is the 49ers.
> 
> So awesome.


Where was that awesome when we beat your Niners & lil' Harbaugh? :westbrook


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Mikey Damage said:


> yes they can.
> 
> and they will. :kobe3


I'm hoping for a Pats/49ers Super Bowl.

At least one of them will make it. I have more faith in one of the two making it though. :side:


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Am I the only one on the Atlanta wagon? Good, then you can all be my bitches when they win the Super Bowl. :kobe

Falcons/Broncos should be a good game this week. There's actually quite a few games I'm looking forward to. Thank god football is back.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Aid likes the Falcons.

I predicted them to win the NFC South, I think I did.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> :mcgee3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed the part where I said we were AFC Champions or best team in the leegg. I said it's a good start, improvements need to be made, & hopefully we can keep the momentum. It's called cautious optimism after a good start to the season.
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait & see how you react when your franchise picks up a W. :kobe3
> 
> Be good Magic, don't start again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was that awesome when we beat your Niners & lil' Harbaugh? :westbrook


psh. last year is last year, man.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Mikey Damage said:


> psh. last year is last year, man.


True, we've both improved this year. We still have the better Harbaugh.:westbrook2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I love how the Bills defense was set to break out as a top unit until Sunday. Now they suck again. :lmao

I was kidding VV, but Sanchez drops fiddy on the Steelers with 2 quarters left, ****** be running scurred.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I don't know if I'd rather have Champ "GOAT" Bailey or Tracy "KID" Porter covering Julio Jones. Hoping Julio Jones has a great game but not good enough for them to beat us, for fantasy purposes. :kobe4

By the way a kid is a baby goat, for those who didn't get that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Julio Jones is going to GOAT, regardless of cornerback on him.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Magic said:


> I gotta say, Raven fans are far, far more annoying than Steeler fans. so much gloating over a regular season game. :kobe


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

So is DeMaryius Thomas, Brent Grimes is out for the season.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

It's real funny you think I'm gloating. The only Raven statistic I even mentioned was our points in comparison to the rest of the division, which I brought up because it's WEIRD not to "gloat".

The Ravens are a damn good football team and have a significant shot at making the Super Bowl. We do have an extremely difficult schedule ahead of us, which while I am not afraid of, I am not going to dismiss.

We had a really, really good opener. It's exciting as a Ravens fan. I'm not sitting here saying we're the best team in the league, only that people should have rated us higher than the Pats based off of -last week- and -last week- only, which the rankings go by. We scored more points than the Pats, were better in almost every statistical category, and played against a higher ranked opponent.

The Pats are a damn good football team and I will never say otherwise (until they start to suck, whenever that happens).

Niners deserve to be the #1 ranked team right now. They had the toughest opener and defeated the Packers soundly at Lambeau, something they haven't done in a long long time.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Julio is is another class, compared to Demariyus.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



WWF said:


> Julio is is another class, compared to Demariyus.


My point is they've lost one of their best corners, Thomas will pick up where he left off last Sunday.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

It's not like Asante and Robinson are slouches...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Also, Thomas's big play TD was because of great execution/blocking and a fine read by Peyton Manning. Any speedy WR would've scored there.

This isn't to say Thomas isn't good though, because he definitely is.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Pittsburgh are a better D overall (allegedly) and Thomas has owned them twice in less than a year, Atlanta still have good corners, but their best corner being out will hinder them. I'll be shocked if Thomas doesn't have a big game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

See Thomas could see more coverage, opening it up for Tamme, Decker, and Stokely. McGahee could be more involved too, but I'm not sure how good the Falcons are at stopping the run. Basically, Peyton is going to adjust to whatever they give him. It's what he does. He's the best I've ever seen at doing this too. He's his own OC.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



MrMister said:


> Also, Thomas's big play TD was because of great execution/blocking and a fine read by Peyton Manning. Any speedy WR would've scored there.
> 
> This isn't to say Thomas isn't good though, because he definitely is.


We got lucky with a non-holding call on Zane Beadles, I could see it as the play was happening so it took me a while to celebrate, other than that you're right. That's the thing with Thomas he has massive big play potential. Decker is more of the possession receiver out of the two.



MrMister said:


> See Thomas could see more coverage, opening it up for Tamme, Decker, and Stokely. McGahee could be more involved too, but I'm not sure how good the Falcons are at stopping the run. Basically, Peyton is going to adjust to whatever they give him. It's what he does. He's the best I've ever seen at doing this too. He's his own OC.


I think they're more likely to cover Decker, early on him and Tamme seem to be Manning's go-to guys. They'd be stupid to leave a dud covering DT obviously, but if they double cover him, Manning will target Decker. It's once they start covering Decker that Thomas will bring out some huge plays.

I agree about Manning too. The way he commands the offense is just an absolute joy to behold. The way he owned Polamalu at the line on Sunday is unlike anything I've ever seen before.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

*Joe Flacco Named AFC Offensive Player Of The Week*



> Ravens quarterback Joe Flacco stole the show in front of a national TV audience Monday night and the NFL has recognized him for that performance.
> 
> Flacco has been named the AFC’s Offensive Player of the Week for leading the Ravens to a 44-13 victory over the Cincinnati Bengals. Flacco completed 21-of-29 passes for 299 yards and two touchdowns no interceptions. He finished the game with a quarterback rating of 128.4.
> 
> “Joe Flacco is going to be a great player,” Head Coach John Harbaugh said after the game. “Joe Flacco is a great player. Joe Flacco has been a great player.”
> 
> Flacco ran the Ravens no-huddle offense to near perfection, spreading the ball around to seven different targets. He orchestrated scoring drives of 51, 63, 82, 89, 53 and 28 yards against a Bengals defense that ranked 10th in the NFL last season.
> 
> This is Flacco’s second time winning the award, as he also was also recognized during his rookie season in 2008 following a 248-yard, two-touchdown effort against the Browns.
> 
> He is the fifth quarterback in team history to win the award, as Kyle Boller, Tony Banks, Anthony Wright and Vinny Testaverde were also recipients.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

STOP GLOATING

But yeah Flacco was on the money Monday night. 

:lmao @ the other Ravens QBs that have won the award though (save Testaverde).


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

DESERVED GLOATING

Yeah, I read that list, must have been some woeful offense in those weeks. :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



> @nfl: Foot injury keeps Megatron out of Lions practice


IT'S REAL


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

:bron3


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

That sucks, Megatron is fun to watch.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



MrMister said:


> STOP GLOATING
> 
> But yeah Flacco was on the money Monday night.
> 
> :lmao @ the other Ravens QBs that have won the award though (save Testaverde).





Vincent Valentine said:


> DESERVED GLOATING
> 
> Yeah, I read that list, must have been some woeful offense in those weeks. :lmao


This season is going to be interesting. :westbrook2

Whatever they do, we just need to keep Jimmy Smith the fuck away from any viable 1/2 Receiver. Every time we put him into a game, they target his ass & being a 2nd year player is no excuse looking around the league. Guy has good instincts but he just makes too many bad decisions i.e. playing too far off the Receiver, falling for the most simple of moves.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Looking at that list of QB's, no wonder Raven fans love Flacco so much :bron2


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

24 hours till Bears/Packers. :mark:

Love the fact we get football 3 days a week now.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Chiefs/Bills on Sunday. Chiefs should get Hali and Flowers back, which should result in a win for us. Least I presume so. I have learned never to presume with the Kansas City Chiefs though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Notorious said:


> Looking at that list of QB's, no wonder Raven fans love Flacco so much :bron2


Anyone would want a QB that's been a starter since his rookie year & continually breaks NFL Records for most wins in the regular & postseason for said years starting.

That's kinda what you shoot for, especially for a guy that's still at the outset of his career. Room for improvement but hey, outplaying Tom Brady in an AFC Championship game is a good stepping stone, right? :artest

Love ya.:kobe3


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Im confident KC is gonna bounce back, Lots of starters hurt, Reeves who hadn't played a game in 2 years starting at Corner against Roddy and Julio. I saw this coming but I thought the Cassel played well but in typical fashion once we were down by ten he shut down. Hoping Baldwin starts making an appearance soon.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Notorious said:


> Aid likes the Falcons.
> 
> I predicted them to win the NFC South, I think I did.


Yup. This is true.



Mikey Damage said:


> Julio Jones is going to GOAT, regardless of cornerback on him.


This is also true.



Von Doom said:


> My point is they've lost one of their best corners, Thomas will pick up where he left off last Sunday.


This is somewhat true, however, Brent Grimes is very overrated and isn't as good as the media makes him out to be. Grimes is a big play CB. His game is built on getting that big turnover with a giant INT. However, those INTs do not happen as much as they should. With that said, he's still Atlanta's number one defensive back. That shows more of how bad the rest of the secondary is than it does how good Grimes is, but Grimes is still a loss and Manning should reap the benefits against the two remaining CBs starting in Asante Samuel and Daunta Robinson much like Romo did to the Giants last Wednesday when they lost a CB during the game.

And today is Thursday Night Football with Bears vs. Packers. I'm super excited. My prediction is with Jennings, Green Bay 31, Chicago 27. Without Jennings, Chicago 27, Green Bay 24. I'm expecting a close one with the health of Tillman, Urlacher, Greg Jennings and the play of former Bears RB Cedric Benson affecting the outcome.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Bears will win either way to me. The Bears simply have the BETTER team..


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Ehh, it's going to be a close game with the crux resting on whether or not that O-Line can keep Cutler upright long enough to deliver it to those Twin Towers he's got at WR.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Packers have the better offense, but their defense can't stop anyone. I expect a 42-31 type game here, with the Packers being 2 games back in the division very early in the season.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Pumbaa said:


> Packers have the better offense, but their defense can't stop anyone. I expect a 42-31 type game here, with the Packers being 2 games back in the division very early in the season.


You'd love that, wouldn't ya? Time for the Vikes to Rise, 'eh?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Well we are playing the Colts


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Pumbaa said:


> Well we are playing the Colts


Ah, so you & Magic beefing yet? A wager on the game? :theo


----------



## Coolquip

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Which game do you think looks the best this weekend?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Lions vs. Niners for me.

My predictions for this week:
Bears vs. *Packers*
*Chiefs* vs. Bills
Saints vs. *Panthers*
Browns vs. *Bengals*
*Vikings* vs. Colts
*Texans* vs. Jaguars
*Raiders* vs. Dolphins
Cardinals vs. *Patriots*
Buccaneers vs. *Giants*
*Ravens* vs. Eagles
*Cowboys* vs. Seahawks
*Redskins* vs. Rams
*Jets *vs. Steelers
*Titans* vs. Chargers
Lions vs. *49ers*
Broncos vs. *Falcons*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

After last week, I'm confident Carolina will be picking 1st overall. Lattimore, here we come!


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Broncos/Falcons is the most exciting game on paper for me. Both teams going in with a lot of momentum.

Both played well for the most part. Lions didn't play great and won, they will need to be a whole lot better. 49ers looked great obviously.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Jets / Steelers & Ravens / Eagles


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

:mark: that we have Thursday Night Football every week this season.

I'm pulling for the Packers, it will be a great game, most likely a shoot-out but with Chicago's subpar secondary and Tillman out. I Think Rodgers will dissect them for multiple touchdowns even though Jennings looks doubtful to play tonight.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Notorious said:


> Lions vs. Niners for me.
> 
> My predictions for this week:
> Bears vs. *Packers*
> *Chiefs* vs. Bills
> Saints vs. *Panthers*
> Browns vs. *Bengals*
> *Vikings* vs. Colts
> *Texans* vs. Jaguars
> *Raiders* vs. Dolphins
> Cardinals vs. *Patriots*
> Buccaneers vs. *Giants*
> *Ravens* vs. Eagles
> *Cowboys* vs. Seahawks
> *Redskins* vs. Rams
> *Jets *vs. Steelers
> *Titans* vs. Chargers
> Lions vs. *49ers*
> Broncos vs. *Falcons*


All mine are the same as yours apart from Bucs over Giants (OPTIMISM) and Steelers over Jets.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Most exciting game of week 2 is tonight. :kobe3


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Muta said:


> :mark: that we have Thursday Night Football every week this season.
> 
> I'm pulling for the Packers, it will be a great game, most likely a shoot-out but with Chicago's subpar secondary and Tillman out. I Think Rodgers will dissect them for multiple touchdowns even though Jennings looks doubtful to play tonight.


Tillman is active. :kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*


----------



## Coolquip

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I think Chocago might actually take it tonight, it's amazing how good the WR corps the Packets have. Jennings is out and nobodies worried with Cobb, Finley, and Nelson at the helm.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I've got Bears winning in this game mainly because I trust their D more then I do the Packers.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

FUARK. Don't get NFL Network in Tallahassee. If anyone needs a stream, PM me. I have a quality one that can get you through the game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Love me some defensive games. 

Bears offensive line looks horrible. Matter of time before Cutler goes down at this rate.


----------



## Borias

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Oh god that was a great play. You don't see the old fake out enough these days.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Friends and I are taking shots every time we see Jay Cutler's sad face. We probably won't make it to the 4th quarter.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

glad i picked the packers to cover. that was a big drop by marshall. still a two score game


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Cutler's is pretty mediocre right now but his receivers are giving him no help at all. 

Forte got taped up and left.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



El Conquistador said:


> The Bears offense is lethal. Good luck defending that all year, NFL.


:yodawg lol


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Devin Hester the next to drop a pass. Wow. 

This is pretty ugly.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

UGLYYYYYY THROW. Badly underthrown.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Again I ask... what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Cutler is terrible. He still hasn't learned that he can't get it done with just his arm.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Still lots of football. Marshall and Cutler need to connect ASAP. 

Nice first down there. Didn't panic and chuck it like he did last series.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Nah this game was over after the Driver TD.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Realistically yes. Much stranger things have happened.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

MIiracle comebacks can happen sure, but they almost never do.

That INT does help for sure.

But then Cutler gets sacked lol.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Finally a TD and a Marshall catch. Too little too late I fear.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Need a 3 and out now. 

Can't believe I'm rooting for Cutler and DA BEARS. God I hate the packers.


----------



## Borias

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

This was a good week to have the Packer defense in my league.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Ok, Chicago has a glaring weakness at offensive line still. This team can't win the big games without an offensive line. Cutler isn't good enough.

I still hated Chicago's game plan early. They were running too many obvious passing plays. This played into GB's strength and Chicago's weakness. It was bafflingly stupid. Had they at least tried to run more, play action might've worked. 

Marshall's drop was bad. Really bad. That's obviously a closer game if he makes that catch.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

He was reacting slow to the ball in the air all game. If he turned sooner for that ball in the 4th he realistically could have made that catch as well.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Two Marshall drops in the end zone, Forte getting hurt, and Cutler throwing 4 picks just completely leaves a sour taste. It's still early in the season and things can be corrected, but they need to be fixed ASAP. Congrats Green Bay.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*










Boss. :StephenA


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

There's the Jay Cutler we know and :lmao at! So glad we signed Favre over trading for him.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

So Revis is officially out against The Steelers this Sunday. That's a big loss right there.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Watching Sound FX on the NFL Network and the Cutler really seems to suck on thursday games. They showed the thursday game where he threw 5 :favre 's against the 49ers and then last night he throws 4 more :favre 's. That's pretty crappy.

Also Cowboys telling Romo they want to resign him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Charles Woodson said:


> "It’s the same old Jay. We don’t need luck, Jay will throw us the ball, you've seen it, we've seen it. Jay doesn't care, all you have to do is wait, he will throw us the ball … proof is in the pudding.”


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's some cold shit.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

that's awesome.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Charles Woodson is one of my favorite players now. That's saying a lot since I can't stand the Packers.

That is some gold right there.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



MrMister said:


> Charles Woodson is one of my favorite players now. That's saying a lot since I can't stand the Packers.
> 
> That is some gold right there.


I was watching the video of him ripping Cutler & I was just :lmao . It was so matter of fact. Just wait, he'll throw it to you. :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Aid180 said:


> Two Marshall drops in the end zone,


The one move that got me back on the Dolphins band-wagon.. dropping that fuckin' clown. You guys know he jumped out and bailed on a taxi, right? I guess Miami will do that to ya..but yeah I saw this coming from a mile away for him and Bears fans just didn't think it'd be this early in the season. Dude is Drops R Us.

And yeah Woodson was brutal on Cutler. Cutler must be a true dick to get that kind of treatment. 

Debating on going to game tomorrow or not.. Cheap ass tickets now, supposedly some being sold for 15 bucks LOL can't beat that for a football game. The benefits of a shitty ass team, really. This is when all the working class folks should be bringing their kids to games...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

My games tomorrow are Texans/Jags, Titans/Chargers & Cowboys/Seahawks.

:kobe2


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

My game other than the Fins is my second favorite team the Bucs. I think they can upset the Champs. Don't sleep on Josh Freeman. Blount and Martin = Thunder and Lightning.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

i got the cowboys,chargers and raiders games.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Joel Anthony said:


> My game other than the Fins is my second favorite team the Bucs. I think they can upset the Champs. Don't sleep on Josh Freeman. Blount and Martin = Thunder and Lightning.


I get both games, as well. I hate being in this market...


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Just watch streams. I don't even worry bout that shit no more when it comes to a bad game being on FOX/CBS.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Yeah, but watching it on TV is so much better.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

REDZONE


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Get an S-Cable and you can put your PC output to your big screen man... you have no idea.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

I know I can do that. I'd just vastly prefer the excellent quality and frame-rate of a TV Broadcast over a low quality, laggy internet stream.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

So you should know about HD streams too then. And not the kind you have to pay for.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Doesn't really matter, since my computer is a very average computer with no HDMI or S-Video Output.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*

Even without HD and the S-Cable, I still think streams today are much better than in the past. I'm not too picky. As long as I can track the football, make out the player's numbers, that's all I ask for. I come from the era of NFL's Game Channel if your favorite team wasn't on so it's whatever.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Joel Anthony said:


> My game other than the Fins is my second favorite team the Bucs. I think they can upset the Champs. Don't sleep on Josh Freeman. Blount and Martin = Thunder and Lightning.


Seems to be a trend, people with 2 favorite teams. :hmm:


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Seems to be a trend, people with 2 favorite teams. :hmm:


What'cha gonna do, brother?

You try being a Dolfan. I have to have SOME SORT of fucking dog in the race that I can invest and bet on. It's not like I'm one of the Cam stans or RG3 fanboys now.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Peyton is gonna Manning*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Seems to be a trend, people with 2 favorite teams. :hmm:


Bunch of ******.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I can't really root for any other team as I don't really like any other team. Usually if one of my teams aren't in contention I root for individual players that I want to see win rings, but it doesn't bother me either way if they win or lose.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Magic said:


> I can't really root for any other team as I don't really like any other team. Usually if one of my teams aren't in contention I root for individual players that I want to see win rings, but it doesn't bother me either way if they win or lose.


That's pretty much the same thing for me. I was a huge FSU fan growing up [before my older sister went there you know how that shit is] so I loved Warrick Dunn. His mom got shot and he started this whole thing with sons and moms programs and I thought it was mad cool. Was a fan of his throughout the league. I still got love for TB though. Whatever though, I guess I'm not a real fan like Genesis 1.0


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Joel Anthony said:


> That's pretty much the same thing for me. I was a huge FSU fan growing up [before my older sister went there you know how that shit is] so I loved Warrick Dunn. His mom got shot and he started this whole thing with sons and moms programs and I thought it was mad cool. Was a fan of his throughout the league. I still got love for TB though. *Whatever though, I guess I'm not a real fan like Genesis 1.0*


The 1st Step is admitting you have a problem. 

All I did was point out your 2nd team, which I thought was odd. Personally, I really can't fathom pulling for any other team, I mean, I legit don't like any other franchise in the NFL. 

Respect? Oh yeah, there's a few teams that are just fun to watch. But I certainly don't pull for anyone else.

I think Fantasy Football has tainted that though for any NFL fan. You find yourself hoping certain players or a Defense will come through for a team you detest. Just makes ya feel dirty. As someone who has Troy Polamalu as an IDP, I know.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Anyone who has a second team is not a real person, let alone a real fan. Realtalk.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Nah, I've seen people who have an AFC Team & an NFC Team.

I'm just like, the fuck? :mcgee3


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> The 1st Step is admitting you have a problem.
> 
> All I did was point out your 2nd team, which I thought was odd. Personally, I really can't fathom pulling for any other team, I mean, I legit don't like any other franchise in the NFL.
> 
> Respect? Oh yeah, there's a few teams that are just fun to watch. But I certainly don't pull for anyone else.
> 
> I think Fantasy Football has tainted that though for any NFL fan. You find yourself hoping certain players or a Defense will come through for a team you detest. Just makes ya feel dirty. As someone who has Troy Polamalu as an IDP, I know.


I get it, you're a diehard fan and you're the best fan there is!! You and "realtalk" Irish Jet. You guys "bleed" your "colors" and all of that goodness blah blah blah... whatever. Save me. I'll still be rooting for the Fins tomorrow night win or lose. The Bucs are the only NFC team I "like" is all I meant and I can root for them without fearing my Dolfan card getting pulled. We play them twice a decade, they're a fellow Florida team, I don't give a damn. You're a Ravens fan, who did you like before that? The Baltimore Colts? Lulz. C'mon now.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

How did THIS:



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Seems to be a trend, people with 2 favorite teams. :hmm:


Transition to THIS:



Joel Anthony said:


> I get it, you're a diehard fan and you're the best fan there is!! You and "realtalk" Irish Jet. You guys "bleed" your "colors" and all of that goodness blah blah blah... whatever. Save me. I'll still be rooting for the Fins tomorrow night win or lose. The Bucs are the only NFC team I "like" is all I meant and I can root for them without fearing my Dolfan card getting pulled. We play them twice a decade, they're a fellow Florida team, I don't give a damn. You're a Ravens fan, who did you like before that? The Baltimore Colts? Lulz. C'mon now.


In less than half a page? I was legit joking, halfass comment & you just flipped out. :lmao

The term has been done to death thanks to Rants, but you've actually been gotten to & in record time.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I am a diehard Chiefs fan but I am also a fan of the Texans...is that such an issue really? I think you can be fans of multiple teams but only truly be a FAN for one team.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I cheer for two teams in each sport. My favorite team and the team my favorite player who doesn't play for my favorite team plays for.

So right now in the NFL, I cheer for the Pats (my favorite team) and the 49ers (My favorite non-Patriot being Patrick Willis).

I don't consider myself a 49ers fan though. They're just the 2nd team that I like the most, I have no loyalty to them.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

This discussion is making me realize that I don't truly like anyone that's not on my favorite teams, aside from Andre Iguodala. If you name a player, chances are I'm neutral on him or have some dislike.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> How did THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> Transition to THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> In less than half a page? I was legit joking, halfass comment & you just flipped out. :lmao
> 
> The term has been done to death thanks to Rants, but you've actually been gotten to & in record time.


It's no thing to type out a paragraph or two but I guess that's considered flipping out on the net these days and also I do like the debate of homerism vs an extra team or two. One of my fav's. It brings passion out of people. It's the next best argument other than "MY TEAM RULEZ URS SUX."


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I root for two teams to be good and have success, but when it's all said and done, I'm a Bears fan and root for them until the end. I cheer for the Falcons, get disappointed when they lose, I'm happy when they win, but if it comes down to Atlanta vs. Chicago for a playoff spot or the NFC Championship, then the Falcons can go screw themselves as I will be rooting for Chicago. 

I'm sure that's how a lot of people with two favorite teams work. They wish success for both, but when something is on the line, then the favorite team will shine through.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Exactly Aid.

The Wolves are my 2nd favorite team after the Celtics in the NBA due to me being a huge Rubio/Love fan, but when they play the Celtics I'm like fuck Rubio & Love. I'm hoping they play like shit and I wouldn't dare for cheer for them. Any other team they're playing against, I'll cheer for them.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I'm kind of a Falcons fan as well just because Tony G is with them. But last week I was legit pissed off that Atlanta was beating the Chiefs as bad as they were but this week I will be happy if the Falcons win. We all have teams that we like and then we have teams that we love and would follow into a black hole for.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Notorious said:


> Exactly Aid.
> 
> The Wolves are my 2nd favorite team after the Celtics in the NBA due to me being a huge Rubio/Love fan, but when they play the Celtics I'm like fuck Rubio & Love. I'm hoping they play like shit and I wouldn't dare for cheer for them. Any other team they're playing against, I'll cheer for them.


It's a respect thing. When I was a kid, I used to be like "DAN MARINO IS GOING TO HAVE 500 YARDS AND 10 TOUCHDOWNS TODAY". Now, I respect the game more and I respect the guys playing more. Will you ever see me giving Brady props? Or saying "Man, those Bills played great today!" Hell naw. But I can talk about them respectively in serious convos.



TomahawkJock said:


> I'm kind of a Falcons fan as well just because Tony G is with them. But last week I was legit pissed off that Atlanta was beating the Chiefs as bad as they were but this week I will be happy if the Falcons win. We all have teams that we like and then we have teams that we love and would follow into a black hole for.


Yeah this too. I love all the ex-Canes and ex-Fins. CJ SPILLER is probably my favorite Cane in the NFL, I try to catch his highlights every week. I remember when Chris Chambers went to the Chargers.. I was almost rooting for them because of him. Even when I see Wes Welker on the Patriots, I won't lie.. I have a smile on my face.. and a tear in my eye.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Joel Anthony said:


> Yeah this too. I love all the ex-Canes and ex-Fins. *CJ SPILLER is probably my favorite Cane* in the NFL, I try to catch his highlights every week. I remember when Chris Chambers went to the Chargers.. I was almost rooting for them because of him. Even when I see Wes Welker on the Patriots, I won't lie.. I have a smile on my face.. and a tear in my eye.


lolwut


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Why who you got.. Ray Ray?

OH YEAH my bad I meant Roscoe Parish LMFAO. but yeah CJ Spiller is my dude too I can't lie. They both were on Buffalo dunno why I'd get 'em confused but always did.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

When the fuck did CJ Spiller go to Miami?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

He didn't I know.. I used to get them confused a bunch when Roscoe was with the Bills. Used to always be thinking how lucky the Fins were that they weren't getting the ball more, lulz. Plus I was thinking about Spiller because I'm updating fantasy. Anyway yeah, who's your fav' NFL cane? I gotta go Roscoe. Sean Taylor was #1.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Taylor was going to be a Hall of Fames. What a damn shame.

Anyway, it's probably Beason. Top 3 MLB, on my favorite team, etc.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I was just watching that video on YouTube by CaneFreak or w/e on his Miami days... and then there's one I never saw called the Legacy of Sean or something. It's like every highlight of his from EVERY game in one video, from his rookie game to his final game. I think it's like 30 minutes long. It's fucking great. I haven't watched tape on him in so long it's like.. damn.. he was probably going to be the best player in the league at some point. Sometimes you forget. Just a freak of nature that lived to crack helmets.

Speaking of Panther LB'ers... Dan Morgan was up there when he was playing.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Got a link to that video?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Nice, thanks. I'll watch it after SNL is over.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Damn, I love Countdown on ESPN.

Vick trolling Jaws on his moves as an Eagles QB.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I generally like the Fox pre-game show the most. Don't know why.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Mathis with that sack.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

lolRaiders got scored on by Miami.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Lmao Vick.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

WALSH. He should be OROY at this point.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Pats 3-0 down. Didn't this happen last week...? :hmm:


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

CJ Spiller is rather fast.

EDIT: Well Fitzpatrick cant throw INTs if he never needs to throw the ball! Bills just gonna keep running.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

PICK SIX for Godfrey. lolbrees


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

First play and Brady throws an interception. Thankfully it didn't cost us too much, still down by a score.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Cardinals up 6-0. UPSET ALERT!!! (Ok, not really.)


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

PATRIOTS GETTING BEATEN DOWN


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

How did Manning miss Bradshaw. Nice vision.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Even Fitzpatrick is running! -__-

EDIT: Touchdown Spiller.....wow.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

lolChiefs.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I see you CJ Spiller.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Hernandez down for the Pats.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Are KC's Defensive starters back?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Aid180 said:


> Are KC's Defensive starters back?


Let the mocking begin..


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

That does not look good. FUCK!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



TomahawkJock said:


> Let the mocking begin..


I'm guessing that's a yes.

It sounds really bad for Hernandez. He is placing no weight on his ankle.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

lolChiefs


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Leslie Frazier should just put in 10 linemen and AP and run every down.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Foster with the pick. Silly Manning.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Fuck....this....game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Philly is actually playing pretty good D, shutting Torrey out completely.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

We tend too Aid, there's a reason we run a 2 TE set often, with one of them doubling as a FB


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Spiller looking like a million bucks out here.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Lulz, nice half-assed option play at the 4 yard line by Panthers. It was 4th down, so the fumble doesn't matter.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

This is a rerun of last years game!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

BGE is a just a smash mouth back, man ran all over those dudes.

AJ Green torching bitches. TD.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Jones is killing Batiste at the moment. He just can't contain him, almost got the safety.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Steven Ridley is the best Pats RB since Corey Dillon.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

It's 3rd and short and Coach B decides to let Woodhead run. Should've let RIDLEY run.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

This shit has turned into a grind it out, defensive struggle. This is where we're supposed to excel, let's go D.

Trent Richardson going ham with the Madden Leap at the end of that TD run.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Richardson!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Recovered fumble for Buff. KC is all kinds of bad right now.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Why am I hearing so much Juilan and not enough Welker. Is he hurt or something.I cant believe that they arent throwing him the ball cuz his contract issues. does he have any catches yet to surpass the great Troy Brown


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Alright, back in the driver's seat.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

STEWART!

Fantastic play call right there.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Buffalo and Tampa score. KC making the Bills look like a playoff team.:lol


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I'm watching a stream of the Panthers game on Sky Sports, and I've got to say, I love it. They have Fox's actual broadcast of the game, but when there are typically commercials, Sky goes to the studio for analysis with a couple of guys and Mike Tauscher. It's good, much better than constant commercials.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Chiefs blow.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

The Chiefs are at least 18 different kinds of bad right now.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Kolb goes for the run and fumbles the ball.

Fuck! Then a 10 yard sack on Brady.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

So either Arizona's D is just that good, or Brady was drugged before the game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

These play fakes by Carolina are outstanding.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Ugh. Last time I pick the Chiefs as an upset. :fpalm

Ray Rice needs more work, he's already shown he can burn off the edge, the fuck are they doing?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

And another fucking sack!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Kevin Boss is hurt pretty bad.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

The Pats are shit.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Told you - Tolbert scores w/ the Goal Line carry. Up 21-13 at the end of the 1st half.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

This dude really fumbled in the inzone...................:lol


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

What you doing Hillis.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Damn Wright took that 60 yards.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

What a fucking INT and return for a TD by Wright. Still hoping the Giants win, but with the way Eli is playing, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

The Saints are making an argument for every head coach to get a raise showing how important they are. They seem lost without Payton.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Kevin Kolb couldn't be worse if he fucking tried.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Fuck, Steve Smith is down. :mcgee1


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Fuck sake. Blocked punt, now the Cards start at the 4 yard line... Let's hope Kolb can fuck this drive up.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

ARIZONA

:mark:

PLEASE let this happen!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Arizona's up 4 with 8 minutes left in the 3rd, I wouldn't get too excited.

But whatever, hopefully the offense can play like they gave a damn. I miss Hernandez


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

KC is so pathetic.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I didn't think we would miss Hernandez THIS much...


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

What the hell is going on with Kansas City? Week 1 they get smashed and blown out by Atlanta and now they're getting smashed by Buffalo, who got even more smashed than the Chiefs did in Week 1 by the Jets. 

Cincinnati is looking good after their horrible Monday Night performance against Baltimore. Brandon Weeden is going to turn out to be another Brady Quinn. 

Patriots are letting Kevin Kolb make himself look like he is a somewhat almost decent QB. 

And wtf New Orleans? I'm a big Cam Newton and Jon Beason and Carolina Panthers fan but I really need New Orleans to win this week because I picked them for my football pool at work. Same for Oakland who just let Reggie Bush score and now the Miami Dolosephins are winning.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

CJ Spiller has been unstoppable these first two weeks. Fred who?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Kolb is playing like shit.

The Cards are in this game because of their defense.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

KC has finally scored SOME OF DEM POINTS. 

HERE WE GO.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Yeah, Fred Jackson won't have a starting job when he gets back.

Fucking Eagles. :StephenA


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Notorious said:


> Kolb is playing like shit.
> 
> The Cards are in this game because of their defense.


Cards defense is pretty underrated. Maybe a win against the Patriots will change that.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Muta said:


> Miami Dolosephins


Doesn't exactly roll of tongue.

Stretch.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Lulz, Brees' intentional grounding took NO out of FG range.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Sigh....


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



DH said:


> Cards defense is pretty underrated. Maybe a win against the Patriots will change that.


Are they this good though? Come on. I'm not watching the game, but I'm assuming it's Brady botching more than the Cards D being incredible.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Reggie Bush: 129 Yards, 2 TDs.

The fuck? :bosh


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

They're pressuring Brady a lot making him uncomfortable as hell.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

At least at this pace, the Chiefs will get their franchise QB in Matt Barkley...


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

^^^Raiders have something to say about that. Oakland is terrible.



Notorious said:


> They're pressuring Brady a lot making him uncomfortable as hell.


So the offensive line sucks.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Yes the O-Line is awful.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



MrMister said:


> Are they this good though? Come on. I'm not watching the game, but I'm assuming it's Brady botching more than the Cards D being incredible.


I'm not saying they're amazing, but they didn't finish 8-8 last year after starting 1-6 because of their offense. They have some good players on defense, that's for sure.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

:lmao KC


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Fuck that was a horrible play for the Patriots.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Oh my god the Patriots are gonna lose.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Muta said:


> What the hell is going on with Kansas City? Week 1 they get smashed and blown out by Atlanta and now they're getting smashed by Buffalo, who got even more smashed than the Chiefs did in Week 1 by the Jets.
> 
> Cincinnati is looking good after their horrible Monday Night performance against Baltimore. Brandon Weeden is going to turn out to be another Brady Quinn.
> 
> Patriots are letting Kevin Kolb make himself look like he is a somewhat almost decent QB.
> 
> And wtf New Orleans? I'm a big Cam Newton and Jon Beason and Carolina Panthers fan but I really need New Orleans to win this week because I picked them for my football pool at work. Same for Oakland who just let Reggie Bush score and now the Miami Dolosephins are winning.


lolwut? If Kolb was looking decent this game would be over.

COME ON ARIZONA. Pats resorting to multiple personal fouls, dirty team.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Chiefs :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



DH said:


> I'm not saying they're amazing, but they didn't finish 8-8 last year after starting 1-6 because of their offense. They have some good players on defense, that's for sure.


It was SKELTON.

But yeah the defense is underrated. Definitely can't dispute that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Notorious said:


> Arizona's up 4 with 8 minutes left in the 3rd, I wouldn't get too excited.





Notorious said:


> Oh my god the Patriots are gonna lose.


:lmao

Pats will still win.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



JM said:


> Doesn't exactly roll of tongue.
> 
> Stretch.


:lol I thought it was a stretch while typing but I thought it wasn't _that_ bad.

Reggie Bush leading the league in rushing... seems like it could be somewhat possibly just maybe plausible after watching him play in today's game.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Trent Richardson looking great ... fuck :\


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

JStew back in the lineup, LaFell stepping up.

I like it.

Fuck Colston even though he is starting for me in fantasy this week. :troll


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Cardinals are good at coverage and they have a couple good pass rushers. 

They've been great at coverage today.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

@Muta: Not happening.

You'd be better off saying C.J. Spiller than Bush.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



DH said:


> Trent Richardson looking great ... fuck :\


34 points in fantasy. :mark:

Ingram...pft.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

At this point I hope I just hope we hold them to a FG on this drive.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Makaveli said:


> JStew back in the lineup, LaFell stepping up.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Fuck Colston even though he is starting for me in fantasy this week. :troll


LaFell has been fantastic, yeah. Solidifying his #2 spot.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Sooooooo happy that I started Trent Richardson who was only projected to get 9 points (ESPN FF) over Ahmad Bradshaw who was projected to get 12 or 13 points in my fantasy league.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Kolb you just sit and fucking wait for the challenge you fucking asshole. So obvious it was out too.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Chiefs should trade for Tebow.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Muta said:


> Sooooooo happy that I started Trent Richardson who was only projected to get 9 points (ESPN FF) over Ahmad Bradshaw who was projected to get 12 or 13 points in my fantasy league.


He's underrated. Reminds me a lot like AP his rookie year, only bigger and stronger. Scary.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Come'on Oakland, shit. Carson Palmer throw a pass that Darius Heyward-Bey might just be lucky enough to catch and then he can use his only skill he has, his speed to bust out a 80-yard touchdown.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Well that's game.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

How the fuck was Smith that open? :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Makaveli said:


> How the fuck was Smith that open. :lmao


They had 5 fucking DBs on the field, too. If only Cam got it to him quicker, that'd have been 6.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Notorious said:


> Well that's game.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Makaveli said:


> He's underrated. Reminds me a lot like AP his rookie year, only bigger and stronger. Scary.


I had high expectations for Richardson coming out of college because he was a beast. But so was Felix Jones when he and Darren McFadden both played for Arkansas and we have seen what Felix Jones HASN'T done in the NFL so far. But the only comparison between TR and FJ was that they both played good in college, nothing else. I think Richardson will be a great NFL RB, a hybrid mix of Adrian Peterson, Marshawn Lynch, and Frank Gore.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Aid180 said:


> Chiefs should trade for Tebow.


No thanks


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

TD, Supercam. He's got to be doing pretty well for his fantasy owners.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



WWF said:


> They had 5 fucking DBs on the field, too. If only Cam got it to him quicker, that'd have been 6.


No doubt.

That was a great save by Pilares on that play. DWill getting stuffed. Stewart, to me, seems like he's getting closer to being the feature back on this team.

Cam with dat sneak. This is how we should be playing every week from an offensive standpoint. The defense needs to work on tackling though. We couldn't take Thomas down for shit that one play.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Fuck off Brady


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Hawkins for the Bengals looks outrageously fucking good.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Muta said:


> I had high expectations for Richardson coming out of college because he was a beast. But so was Felix Jones when he and Darren McFadden both played for Arkansas and we have seen what Felix Jones HASN'T done in the NFL so far. But the only comparison between TR and FJ was that they both played good in college, nothing else. I think Richardson will be a great NFL RB, a hybrid mix of Adrian Peterson, Marshawn Lynch, and Frank Gore.


I highly doubt he'll flop.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Yeah that's officially game. Can't believe this shit.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

That pass from Dalton to Hawkins was incredible.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Makaveli said:


> No doubt.
> 
> That was a great save by Pilares on that play. DWill getting stuffed. Stewart, to me, seems like he's getting closer to being the feature back on this team.
> 
> Cam with dat sneak. This is how we should be playing every week from an offensive standpoint. The defense needs to work on tackling though. We couldn't take Thomas down for shit that one play.


Eh, this is how DeAngelo has always been - boom or bust. Stew is a grinder who gets the tough tards. They complement each other well, and Tolbert is a good addition. 

Huge run for Pierre Thomas. :kobe2


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Anderson should have burried him. Come on.

Chris fucking Gamble.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

This has just been a horrible game...


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



WWF said:


> Eh, this is how DeAngelo has always been - boom or bust. Stew is a grinder who gets the tough tards. They complement each other well, and Tolbert is a good addition.
> 
> Huge run for Pierre Thomas. :kobe2


Thomas is shitting on us. :lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Great, now Wilfolk limps off the field.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Patriots are horrible.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Pass rush looks phenomenal. Keiser = GOAT

Charles Johnson


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Gostkowski > Brady.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Look at the bright side NE, last time they lost their home opener they won the super bowl.


----------



## Arcade

Jags QB Blaine Gabbert is replaced by Chad Henne. Lol


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

At least the kicker has been consistent...


:shaq


----------



## scrilla

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

everyone on the Raiders should just retire after this game.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

*:lmao at the headline "NFL PULLS SIDE JUDGE FOR BEING SAINTS FAN" .... and yeah he was doing the Saints game. :lmao 

How the fuck does THAT happen? 


*


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

That was a sick play by the Giants.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Not a catch. Stupid challenge.

Patriots are going to win. FML.


----------



## hardcore_rko

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

YESYESYES MIAMI.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I have to say I'm pretty damn proud of myself for the moves I made on my fanasty team. I benched Ahmad Bradshaw for Trent Richardson instead and I benched Marshawn Lynch for Reggie Bush instead and now both of them have more than 29 points each. Shit, I could beat my oppenent with just the points from Richardson, Bush, and Flacco.

Brandon Weeden isn't as horrible as his pre-season and Week 1 game ended up being. He's something like 20-29 250 yards 2 TD and surprisingly I'm pretty sure he hasn't thrown any interceptions. Doesn't matter to me though because I almost positive that Brady Quinn, Jimmy Clausen, Chad Henne,

Yes!! Finally we get to see Victor Cruz get a TD and break-out the salsa dance which is supposed to be some kind of memorial type thing to his Grandma who taught how to salsa dance.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Fuck, Giants looking like they usually do late in the season.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Come'on!! Fuck the first-down that should be a touchdown for Drew Bress to Marcus Colston.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Muta said:


> Come'on!! Fuck the first-down that should be a touchdown for Drew Bress to Marcus Colston.


I wish, for the sake of fantasy.

Not worried about the touchdown. One first down and this game is locked.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

LOL Giants and Patriots both coming back. Getting trolled badly.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

All the crying by the Patriots fans in here is hilarious. Keep it coming guys.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Giants TD. I knew they were going to come through.


----------



## Arcade

Texans have 1st and Goal, and takes the knee. :troll


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Tom Brady and the New Patriots for the late 4th quarter comeback. One thing that worries me is that they need a touchdown and two-point conversion to make-up for the 8-point difference. 

And fuck yes for Eli Manning driving down the field and throwing the TD to Victor Cruz PLUS getting the two-point conversion to tie the game at 27-27. Lawerance Tynes to kick the game-winning field goal as time expires.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

How did Carolina only score 10 points last week? Like wut.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

OK New York Giants....fuck you! 

Eli throws three picks in the first half, including a pick 6, there are a ton of injuries, they are fucking up like royal...

But then that Fourth Quarter comes around and IT IS FUCKING KILL TIME!!! They look like a completely different team!! 

I am sick of this shit!!! Just play well for the whole game for God's sake!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

So, Tampa lost? THANK GOD.

ATL lose too, please. Tie shit up, y'know?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Close but no cigar, 2 minutes left, down 2, Cardinals ball, not liking the Patriots chances.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I'm the farthest away from being a Pats fan but I have both Tom Brady and Rob Gronkowski who connected for the TD. (Y) Too bad they didn't get the two-point conversion. It's all good, I could use Stephen Gostkowski to kick the game-winning field goal since he is also on the same fantasy team, one of my several teams.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Pretty sure I picked New England in Survivor ... fuck. Last week I was out Week 3, I'm getting worse


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Damn that was a sick TD by the Bucs. This is a great game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

inb4 Saints win w/ 48 seconds left, 80 yards to go and no TO.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

*BEASON!!!!!*

Motherfucker.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Yeah, that's probably game now...


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



WWF said:


> inb4 Saints win w/ 48 seconds left, 80 yards to go and no TO.


NVM, BEASON INT.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Why are the commentators acting like this game is over?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Because it is.

Pats have no timeouts and there's 1:10 left.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Hakeem FUCKING Nicks.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

OMG what a throw by Josh Freeman and catch for Mike Williams for the game-tying touchdown. Good to see Mike Williams actually scoring some touchdowns after his amazing rookie season followed by his sophomore slump that he still hasn't got out of.

Before Tampa Bay tied the game, Martellus Bennett catching that long touchdown throw was awesome because I made another smart move for one of my fantasy teams by starting Martellus Bennett over Jared Cook (Tennessee TE) who did absolutely nothing last week.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

God damnit Nicks, PUT IT IN THE ENDZONE.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

FUMBLE!!!

Come on PATS!


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

The only fucking team that could happen for. No lie. Unfuckingreal.

Fucking commentators. Cunts.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

LULZ @ everybody thinking that the New England Patriots/Arizona Cardinals game was over. Although that holding penalty just fucked the Patriots, at least they still have a chance with a field goal or possibly a TD knowing T. Bizzle.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Notorious said:


> Because it is.
> 
> Pats have no timeouts and there's 1:10 left.


Good call. 

It's never over with the fucking Patriots. Beyond fucking blessed.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

That was a smart move by the Giants.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

ANDREEEEEEEEE BROWWWWWWNNNN.

lolpatriots


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Congratulations to Andrew Brown. You might have just taken Bradshaw's starting position.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Irish Jet said:


> Good call.
> 
> It's never over with the fucking Patriots. Beyond fucking blessed.


Not my fault the Pats kept running it instead of kneeling any other logical team.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

*LOLBOTCH*

Ahhhhh Patriots.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Trolling the trolls. Amazed.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Dem Eagles going for that win.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Smh, smh.

We got CUNDIFF'd.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Giants pass coverage is shit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Fuck you Vick.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

OMG!!!! One the best and most accurate kickers in the NFL just fucking missed. I can't believe Kevin "Skelton won the starting job over me" Kolb put the Cardinals in position to beat the New England Patriots because they missed a field-goal.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

If the Bucs win, we riot.

Hey Genesis, how exactly did Flacco build the Ravens?


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

It just had to be. Gets a 51 and a 53 to go through, but when it really matters he fucks it..


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I'm going to go all 'Dante Wesley on Clifton Smith' against my wall if the Bucs end up winning.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Lock it up, championship.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

'Manning'.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Giants got a Lucky win there. A win is a win and I'll take it, and that call at the end going our way was lucky. We need to improve on a lot of things.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

:lmao at the refs calling that a fumble.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

How in the fuck can you not see Vick throwing that?? :lmao Jesus christ.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

*:cheer BENGALS :cheer*


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

TD Vick!


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Good shit Vick.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Seahawks D doing work.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Eagles win. God damnnnnn.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

FLACCO. AVERAGE QB.


can't believe he can't lead his team to field goal position with 2 minutes left. that's pathetic.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Magic said:


> FLACCO. AVERAGE QB.


:lmao This dude.

Still much better than your QB, Captain Overbite, as are the Ravens > Colts.

1-1


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

CHECKLIST.

- Pats win (FAILED)
- Texans lose (FAILED)
- Eagles lose (FAILED)
- Jets lose (PENDING)
- 49ers win (PENDING)

If all 5 fail, I might have a meltdown. :bron4


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Anyone with a brain will tell you that Luck will be far better than Flacco in no time.

Not only that, but both our teams are 1-1, which means that we're actually EQUAL as of now. :kobe3


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Flacco's an overrated piece of shit with a gay fucking unibrow. Probably falls around 18 or 19 in terms of best quarterbacks in the league.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Magic said:


> Anyone with a brain will tell you that Luck will be far better than Flacco in no time.
> 
> Not only that, but both our teams are 1-1, which means that we're actually EQUAL as of now. :kobe3


Heard the same shit about Ryan Leaf. Don't count your braces before they hatch. :durant

As to our teams, not all 1-1s are created equal.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Luck and Flacco both suck.

ROMO


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

You didn't hear the same shit about Manning though, which is one of the QBs that Luck is compared to. 


and yeah, all 1-1s are created equal, with one win and one loss. :bron2


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Even though Kansas City got embarrassed again, I'm happy that I was reminded that Dwayne Bowe is still on the fucking after not showing up this season except for the end of this game. Kansas City is playing just like last season, they got whooped in Week 1 by the Bills last year then they got whooped by the Atlanta Falcons this year, they got whooped in Week 2 by the Lions last year and then by the Bills this year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Magic said:


> You didn't hear the same shit about Manning though, which is one of the QBs that Luck is compared to.
> 
> 
> and yeah, all 1-1s are created equal, with one win and one loss. :bron2


:mcgee1 I'm hurting too much right now to do this with you. :bron3


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Not even tripping about this loss. We lose to one non-playoff team every year.

2010: Browns
2011: Bills
2012: Cardinals

Also the last time the Pats lost their home opener, they won the Super Bowl.

:brady


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Way to steal my stat Notorious.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

:side:


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Watching Skins & Rams...these referees are terrible.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

PANTHERS

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

And now we should have a moment of silence in memory of Sam Bradford, as Wayne Hunter enters the game for the Rams.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

If you're picking FF teams, and you don't have the TE playing the Jets, you're kidding yourself.

Knew this game would be tough. Landry badly cost us on that drive with the stupid penalty and missed sack.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Losing to the Seahawks, 13-7! Still feeling confident though, I think we can pull of at least a small win.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

NYJ vs. Steelers is a brutal match right now.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

WALLACE.

That's footwork ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

MIKE MOTHERFUCKIN WALLACE.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Alice in chains outro music. I approve


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Revis is our defense. That much is official.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Three straight Tebow plays was retarded, he's a change of pace guy - Doing that leaves Sanchez to deal with terrible situations.


----------



## PGSucks

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Chris Johnson, whose contract would allow me to live pretty well for the rest of my life, has 15 rushing yards this season. 15!!!! CJ2K? More like CJ.015K

Meanwhile, Tim Tebow had 23 yards on 1 carry.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Homeboy got scared.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Whoops, forgot to catch the ball.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

The Seahawks are bringing it to the Cowboys.

Have just been the much more physical and aggressive team.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Notorious said:


> The Seahawks are bringing it to the Cowboys.
> 
> Have just been the much more physical and aggressive team.


Yep that's exactly what I see. Just a good ol' fashioned ass whuppin.


----------



## HoHo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Redskins and Rams in a shoot-out geez good offenses are horrible defenses lol.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Giants won their first game, Dallas looks like they are going to lose, and Rams are playing the Skins tough. 

This could turn out to be a good day!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Dallas lost. TIme is just ticking off the clock.

Hernandez on crutches after the game. Not sure anyone else posted this or not, but that's a huge blow to NE (and my fantasy team:side


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

This is the Jets offense we all expected to see.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Why didn't Tebow start this week? he clearly could have beaten the Steelers again.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Oh yeah the Rams look to be quite improved. Makes me less disappointed we needed a GW TD to beat them with Washington struggling with them.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Bart Scott goes high and can't bring him down. Shocking.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Blatant strip and recovery. Another horrible on field call, watch them not overturn it.


----------



## HardKoR

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Funny when you think about it. FB and various forums blew up with the cowboy's win last week, and not a damn word is being posted today.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Way to blow the game there Rams.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Offense back in mid-season form after that small bump in the road last week.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



HardKoR said:


> Funny when you think about it. FB and various forums blew up with the cowboy's win last week, *and not a damn word is being posted today.*


I'll start, DAMN IT!!


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

This Skins/Rams game is one of the dirtiest games I have seen in a while. Wow.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



TripleG said:


> This Skins/Rams game is one of the dirtiest games I have seen in a while. Wow.


The Redskins lost... I'm happy. (Y)


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



TripleG said:


> This Skins/Rams game is one of the dirtiest games I have seen in a while. Wow.


You can say that again. Finnegan is a major punk.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Morgan is an idiot for reacting that way.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

nah, Morgan is just a moron for retaliating. you have to let that go.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

REGGIE. FUCKING. BUSH. That is all.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Wait, the Niners still have Kyle Williams taking Punt Returns? That is kind of shocking.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

You guys are both right. Finnegan is a punk, but Morgan has to ignore his bullshit.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Magic said:


> nah, Morgan is just a moron for retaliating. you have to let that go.


True. There were a lot of bad calls and mistakes on defense so I can't even blame the loss on him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Wow, what a quick, efficient drive by San Fran.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Alex Smith looked great on that drive.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Niners are the most dangerous team in the league if their offense can actually continue like this.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Well Detriot and GB aren't good defensively, but yeah, the Niners are still the best team atm. I don't even think it's close either.

Of course this game isn't over and it's just week 2.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

this defense...


damn it Manning. Why didn't you just go to the Niners?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Lions are so dirty. Dude just pokes Vernon right in the eye. This will get ugly if Stafford can't do anything says MrObvious.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I can't watch professional football this regular season so far. I'm beyond annoyed with the referees, the frenetic pace of the game, and all the bickering from the side lines. Hate it.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

According to the NBC Halftime Show, the Dolphins and Raiders game didn't happen today. Fuck boys.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

the cards won again. some other stuff happened but it doesn't matter. 

this thread feels different.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

They did it for SKELTON.

Btw, I heard that the Patriots had never lost a home opener in Gilette Stadium. Until the Cards did it for SKELTON.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I thought you would be upset about the Cards winning as it means that Skelton will never win back the starting gig.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

after watching the inspirational orioles i've taken to the next man up mentality. my cardiac cards fascination existed before SKELTON. 

i haven't been upset about anything football related since decastro was injured and i probably won't until he comes back.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Game.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

CRABTREE!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Be nice if these guys could learn how to tackle. Or get a 3rd down stop on 3rd and 14 or 3rd and 9. Pathetic.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Crabtree has looked good so far today. Just need a TD to make my fantasy loss somewhat better :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Dat Play Action. Dat Right Stick juke move by Davis. Got me in the mood for some Madden right about now.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Just saw that Chris Johnson is averaging .875 yards per carry. That stat needs no further comment.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

ALEX SMITH FULFILLING SOME POTENTIAL.

in all honesty though, he has looked incredibly impressive in these first two weeks and he has taken out two good teams.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Aid180 said:


> Just saw that Chris Johnson is averaging .875 yards per carry. That stat needs no further comment.


21 yards on 19 attempts or 19 on 21 attempts, one or the other I believe.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Aid180 said:


> Just saw that Chris Johnson is averaging .875 yards per carry. That stat needs no further comment.


And how much are they paying him?


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

fuck yeah


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I'll say this...

Niners are good. Niners are really really good.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Niners are likely the best team in the league. Don't sugarcoat it. :kobe


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

the cards are the best team in the nfl. niners are playing for second place.

chris johnson is the GOAT swindler. i forgot who was my favorite before him, but he's up there now.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



kobra860 said:


> And how much are they paying him?


$30 Million Guaranteed with $8 million this year not including incentives or bonuses. So if he were to keep up this pace for 300 carries the entire year, they'd be paying Johnson a minimum of $30476.19 a yard.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*










Man I love this team! The offense was clicking, Crabtree coming through with 3rd down plays and the VD connection continues. Vernon's TD was awesome when he turned to the left and got 3 defenders juked in the process. The only thing I don't like is how the defense gives up garbage yards in the end to inflate the opponent's stats. Oh yeah, still not liking the replacement refs too.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Alex Smith is a weird motherfucker.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Missed the Niners/Lions game. How was it?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Niners dominated. The game was not as close as the score would have you think.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

The Niners are the only team that so far is carrying over last year's success but it's still very early. However they just played two very tough games. I gotta say the ball is in their court for now.

Is it me or is the AFC looking weak as fuck this year already? It will probably turn around but... a lot of the top teams have tough schedules this year so I can see the AFC being like the NFC of late where some shitty teams might sneak in. Still way too early.

And I agree the refs have been horrendous. A lot of teams are playing dirty by mainly tugging on WRs. I saw that alot today in every game. Not every team did it. But you can tell it was some team's plan. Let's just hope the real refs come back by at least November.


----------



## Maveo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Sup Cowgirls


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

What did we learn after week 2?

The 49ers are the best team in the NFL. Shutting down some elite offenses here. I likey. I likey a lot.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

You think Detroit is an elite offense? Maybe. I don't think they are though. Calvin Johnson is the best WR in the game, but what else do they have?

Still they got shut down. Anytime you do that to an NFL offense, well done sirs. Niners are the best defense for sure.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Raiders looked good in the first half, then I don't pay attention for 20 minutes and Bush has two touchdowns.

Costly errors by Oakland, and a weak performance in the 2nd half today. We should be 2-0 right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



MrMister said:


> You think Detroit is an elite offense? Maybe. I don't think they are though. Calvin Johnson is the best WR in the game, but what else do they have?
> 
> Still they got shut down. Anytime you do that to an NFL offense, well done sirs. Niners are the best defense for sure.


I assume it's because their lack of a run offense. Even so, they were 5th in Yards-Per-Game, and 4th in Points-Per-Game last season. And they still have Stafford and Megatron.

Stafford was top 5 in a lot of stats last season, and Megatron is..well, Megatron.

Elite, perhaps not. But that's a damn fine offense.

Point is. 49ers are going to breeze through the season, and then we'll get the playoffs again and see what happens.

@ Minn
@ NYJ
vs Buf
vs NYG
vs Sea
@ Ari
vs Stl
vs Chi
@ N.O
@ Stl
@ Miami
@ NE
@ Sea
vs Ari

I see no more than 4 losses. Jets, Giants, Saints, Pats.

And that's optimistic that the Jets beat them.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

the only real question should be Pats, possibly not even them tbh. Niners are very capable of beating the other teams.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

eh. it's the NFL. nothing is given.

i bet that they lose to the Cards and Seahawks during the season. But it's okay. it's all about the playoffs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Magic said:


> ALEX SMITH FULFILLING SOME POTENTIAL.
> 
> in all honesty though, he has looked incredibly impressive in these first two weeks and he has taken out two good teams.


Channeling that inner Pennington for sure.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

49ers Vs Falcons NFC Championship, calling it now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Orakpo tore his pectoral muscle yesterday is done for the season. Devastating blow to the upstart Skins. Let's be real though, the Redskins will be in every game they play if Griffin III keeps this level of play up.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

What's everyones view on coughlin being a bitch yesterday, Tampa bay in the wrong or not? I don't think we were tbh, in such a close game I don't see the problem in trying to a cause a very unlikely turnover, just look at Rivers last year (Wasn't the exact situation but still).


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I didn't see it. Did the Bucs go after Eli on a kneel down? If so, that's just a breach of etiquette, nothing more. Etiquette dictates you lay down if it gets to the kneel down stage of a game, but nothing forces you to do this. In other words, I don't fault TB for going after the QB on a kneel down, though I don't condone it. If you're beat and it's kneel down time, just accept it and look forward to next week. I'm sure they were pissed that Eli got lucky a few times in that game.:side:

But seriously, it's gotta be really tough accepting a defeat in the fashion the Bucs did.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*






Sportscenter just tweeted Schiano has no regrets about it.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

*In a one score scenario I can't really blame TB for trying to make a play there. Perhaps it is a breach of etiquette but it's not a huge breach if any at all. It's not like they went after Manning after the kneel down. What happened was when the ball was snapped the defensive line aggressively pushed the O line *which wasn't prepared for that* into Manning trying to make him fumble before he could kneel down. I see nothing wrong with that in a one possession game.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Ok seeing that...that's nothing. Eli falls down for no reason lol.

If this happens between Seattle and Arizona no one gives a fuck.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I heard from ESPN/Twitter (still trying to find proof) that there was a college game Saturday that had a very similar situation with Team A kneeling and Team B blitzing and Team A fumbled the ball resulting in a turnover. If that happened with Tampa and New York, we wouldn't be discussing if this were a cheap shot, we'd be discussing that that was one of the greatest defensive plays ever.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

It's clearly not a cheap shot. Manning isn't even touched. It's up to the offensive line to protect the QB, even on a kneel down, etiquette or not. You're coached to do this in junior high school football.


So yeah...Broncos/Falcons. This should be a pretty good game. Manning and Ryan have never played against one another. The Broncos D should be a much better test than the awful Chiefs were.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



MrMister said:


> It's clearly not a cheap shot. Manning isn't even touched. It's up to the offensive line to protect the QB, even on a kneel down, etiquette or not. You're coached to do this in junior high school football.
> 
> 
> So yeah...Broncos/Falcons. This should be a pretty good game. Manning and Ryan have never played against one another. The Broncos D should be a much better test than the awful Chiefs were.


:no: <--- All I have to say about that.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

The "We" was more intended for everyone on ESPN and everyone even arguing about the whole play. Really, I find it no big deal and no one got hurt. 

Atlanta is 26-4 at home under Matt Ryan, but 0-3 on Monday Night Football with Ryan. All three of those loses came against the Saints. Both teams will be running a lot of 
no huddle tonight, so it could be a high scoring game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Did Ryan have JULIO as his main target in any of those game they lost on MNF? The main issue is the Broncos pass rush. Obviously if they harass Ryan, it'll be a tough game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

@Aid: All I need is four points from Prater.

The guys on NFL Network are saying that the Cards win over NE was a fluke. As much as I could be cocky and agree, I don't. The Cards outplayed the Patriots on both ends yesterday, I'd say it was a fluke that Gostkowski missed that FG but the Cards were the better team yesterday. It was a fluke that the Pats got lucky enough to even be in position for that game-winning FG. Not often does a player fumble when they're simply running down the clock at the end of the game.

Aaron Hernandez being hurt is a major loss, ESPN Boston is saying the earliest he'll return is October. IMO he's the most important player of our offense other than Brady. With him out that means Welker & Lloyd have to step it up. GRONK will get his, Ridley will get his if the fucking O-Line isn't shit again. Could also use some better production from Woodhead & Edelman.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Notorious said:


> Not often does a player fumble when they're simply running down the clock at the end of the game.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



MrMister said:


> Did Ryan have JULIO as his main target in any of those game they lost on MNF? The main issue is the Broncos pass rush. Obviously if they harass Ryan, it'll be a tough game.


Just last years in New Orleans. Julio was the leading receiver but still the number two guy on the depth chart. 



Notorious said:


> @Aid: All I need is four points from Prater.
> 
> The guys on NFL Network are saying that the Cards win over NE was a fluke. As much as I could be cocky and agree, I don't. The Cards outplayed the Patriots on both ends yesterday, I'd say it was a fluke that Gostkowski missed that FG but the Cards were the better team yesterday. It was a fluke that the Pats got lucky enough to even be in position for that game-winning FG. Not often does a player fumble when they're simply running down the clock at the end of the game.
> 
> Aaron Hernandez being hurt is a major loss, ESPN Boston is saying the earliest he'll return is October. IMO he's the most important player of our offense other than Brady. With him out that means Welker & Lloyd have to step it up. GRONK will get his, Ridley will get his if the fucking O-Line isn't shit again. Could also use some better production from Woodhead & Edelman.


Fluke or not, and I agree with what you said, in the end Arizona is 2-0 and are six wins from being a potential wild card team. In fact, Arizona is 9-2 in their last 11 regular season games. 

Hernandez is very important. I think of him like a guy in fantasy baseball that can play 1B, 2B, OF, and C. He is versatile. He can be plugged in anywhere to create mismatches. He is a real FLEX player. His loss will hurt NE. NE still has a lot of weapons though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

The good news is that Hernandez is 22. Young guys can heal fast. He'll be back before he's 100% if the Pats struggle without him. 

lulz, only 0-2 team in the NFC is the Saints.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Doesn't help that we play the Ravens next week.

Don't really care about the Ravens. But fucking Bernard Pollard plays for them. So far he's taken out Brady, Welker & GRONK...either Ridley, Lloyd or Woodhead's getting taken out.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Porter and Bailey are gonna give Julio and Roddy a tough time tonight. Atlanta's gonna have to incorporate that run game if they wanna win this game. They'll also need their defense to step up tonight as well.

Should be a well contested contest tonight. Can't wait.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Champ Bailey is playing almost exclusive LCB tonight. So it sounds like Bailey will be covering Roddy White a lot tonight.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Not like Peyton at all.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

FUCK, MAN.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Man. You know Turner lost it when it takes him 2 or more times to go half a yard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

This Atlanta crowd is great.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Holy fucking fuck balls.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

:lmao oh man, this is like 2010.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Pick two for Manning. THOSE SAFETIES DOING WORK!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I see Manning was taking notes from Painter last season.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I was joking with someone that Peyton always one ups Eli. 

So that means he'll throw for four INTs in the first half and then throw for 511 yards in the 2nd. Right? lol.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

:favre :favre


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Oh man. Samuel is down. Atlanta cannot afford another CB to go down.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

:favre :favre :favre

So about that Andrew Luck guy...


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

WOW. Just wow.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

3rd times a charm! 3 picks by Manning. Wow.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

*This is so amazingly awesome lol*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Peyton....the hell buddy???


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

i guess he wants to be like little brother tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

replacement refs don't know what the fuck is going on. Rules cancelling out other rules is too much for them to handle. :lmao

edit: wow they actually called it. :lmao


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Is Peyton going to throw another one?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

ATL's offense should be ashamed of themselves for only being up 10 zip after three picks.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Broncos....wow.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

What a terrible stoppage. The refs are losing control quickly.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

You know it is easy to look at Peyton's three INT, but Ryan isn't looking so hot either. 

Where is this great QB duel we were supposed to get?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

did something happen in the game? I stopped watching briefly so I'm curious.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Four Turnovers and they are only up 13 to nothing? 

That is cause for shame.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Wow, that sucked.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

B-O-R-I-N-G


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I need for Matt Prater to get me these 4 fantasy points.

And I agree Magic, the game started off great but all the penalties and stoppages have sucked the energy and momentum out of the game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

These calls are heavily in favour of the Falcons.

the turnovers aren't helping the Broncos either.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I think the turnovers and bad calls have demoralized the Broncos.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Good drive by Ryan there.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Lets see if Peyton can put some points up!


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



TripleG said:


> ATL's offense should be ashamed of themselves for only being up 10 zip after three picks.


The Defense deserves a lot of credit for that.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

as long as Thomas scores i dont care lol. Manning with a terrible half.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

notorious logic eludes me, but if i apply the curse then he blessed the cards, which is okay for me. 

how can you be worried about the ravens and think the cardinals are a fluke. the two thoughts can't coexist. this is the best thread title ever and i get to talk about the cardiac cards while y'all acknowledge them.

week 9 needs to hurry up so my cards fascination can end.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

impulse proves that he doesn't know how to read.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



IMPULSE said:


> notorious logic eludes me, but if i apply the curse then he blessed the cards, which is okay for me.
> 
> how can you be worried about the ravens and think the cardinals are a fluke. the two thoughts can't coexist. this is the best thread title ever and i get to talk about the cardiac cards while y'all acknowledge them.
> 
> week 9 needs to hurry up so my cards fascination can end.


What?

I said the Cardinals beating the Pats wasn't a fluke and that I'm not worried about the Ravens, only Bernard Pollard.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

For anyone who appreciates defense, the Falcons D has been awesome tonight. They are getting after Manning and are tackling machines out there.

Falcons O looks real solid too when in rhythm.

Broncos should have been running McGahees wheels off but Manning keeps insisting on passing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Willis has 19 carries so it's not like he's not getting the rock. Should he have 25 or so? Perhaps. 

Falcons have to eat some clock here, but this offensive line isn't very good at run blocking.


Oh and yeah the Falcons D have some good tacklers on this team. Good emotion and speed too. I'm impressed.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

What Atlanta really needs is a 75 yard TD pass to Julio. :side:


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

In the first half he was the only one on the Broncos offense doing well. Personally, I think Manning wanted to be the hero to bring them back. Its not a slight on him, everyone wants to be a hero. But you go with whats working, especially when you just threw 3 picks in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Come on Prater, just give me a FG. PLEASE.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Now that was a huge sack. Kill that clock Atlanta...or hit JULIO on that 99 yd TD.:side:

How good has Roddy White been tonight though? Might wanna find him some if they can get out of the shadow of the end zone.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

And just like that, McGahee scores 2 tds.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Falcons will lose if Peyton gets the ball back with time left. Denver's D has done a great job the last two drives.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

This game was far too close. Falcons shouldn't feel too good about the game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Notorious said:


> What?
> 
> I said the Cardinals beating the Pats wasn't a fluke and that I'm not worried about the Ravens, only Bernard Pollard.


i was skimming and associated your opinion with the network. with the teams you support it was an easy connection to make. 

then i saw the ravens post and didn't read the second half. the mention of the ravens made me x the tab to cleanse my eyes and soul. i was washing the window to my soul and i missed a spot, well two, but it doesn't matter.

i worry every week that a certain position group on a certain team will fall to injury every week. i've learned to accept that the group is allergic to health. 

CARDIAC CARDS are going to go BOSS on the NFC West.

this thread is more fluid w/ me keeping my mouth shut about stuff.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Nah this a big win for Atlanta. Yeah, they should've won by more since they got 4 turnovers, but Denver is a pretty good team (at least I think they will be). They totally took JULIO out of this game which was rather surprising. I mean I don't think Atlanta thinks they have their division wrapped up here or anything.

I'm pretty sure you mean that the Falcons fucked up enough so that they should work on that. Same with Denver too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

actually I guess I should have said their offense was very disappointing, not the win. The consistent passing is finally there but now they can't run the ball which isn't very good. Their defense was amazing in that first quarter though. I seriously haven't seen Manning getting owned so badly by defensive schemes before and I've likely seen more of his games than anyone else on this site. He just seemed lost out there when it came to reading their defense and they did a very good job of disguising their coverages.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Manning got owned hard by those Patriots D's early last decade, but yeah it's rare.

Agreed on the Atlanta run game. The offensive line is pretty good with pass blocking, but their run blocking is horrid.

Also, Thomas's toe drag TD was one of the best TD catches I've seen this season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

bad memories/times, mrmr. :side:

he also got owned by the Chargers for half a decade, but fuck those guys too.


oh well, I'm sure he'll rebound next week. Well at least I hope he does, I might actually need him next week to win fantasy. :kobe3


----------



## bw281

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Peyton you suck. Wish you would have got hurt


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

I forget whoever said it, maybe it was Jon Gruden, Herm Edwards, or Chris Carter. But whoever it was said that if Julio Jones had another big game like he did during Week 1 then he'd overtake the position of best WR in the league, not just on the Atlanta Falcons... but the best WR in the league which means better than guys like Andre Johnson, Larry Fitzgerald, Wes Welker, Mike Wallace (not 100% on him yet), and the best WR in the NFL... Calvin Johnson, those are *arguably* the top 5 WR in the NFL not including the hybrid TE/WR guys like: Jimmy Graham, Rob Gronkowski, and Aaron Hernandez.

Well, whoever said that looks like an idiot now because Julio Jones barely showed up tonight on the Monday Night Football game between the Denver Broncos and Atlanta Falcons. His overall stat line was something 4 catches (7 targets) for 14 yards if I'm correct. Yes you can say that Matt Ryan targeted Roddy White because he was more productive but it still doesn't matter because he has shown in the past that he can pass to both guys and get results in a game even if one WR has an elite CB covering him.

Julio Jones is not in the top 5 WR in the NFL. He's stuck in that bunch of above-average receivers who could all be great if in the right situation, on the right team with the right QB, and being the #1 target for that QB... guys like: Brandon Marshall, Dwayne Bowe, Reggie Wayne, Marcus Colston, Hakeem Nicks, A.J. Green, Roddy White, Torrey Smith, Steve Johnson, Victor Cruz, Anquan Boldin, Santonio Holmes, and Vincent Jackson. Some of those WR have the chance at being a truly elite, top 5 WR because they are still young (like: A.J. Green) and because they are the only elite WR (Brandon Marshall) on their team. Julio Jones just might be better than some or even most of those WR but like that NFL analyst (who I still can't remember) said that Jones could become the best WR in the NFL after another impressive week, just won't happen because he's been pretty good for 1 game this season and several games last season. It took Larry Fitzgerald, Andre Johnson, and Calvin Johnson something like 2 or 3 impressive years each before they became ELITE.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Mike Wallace top 5? BAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

WF POWER RANKINGS WEEK 2

San Francisco 49ers



Everyone else...(except Oakland)


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Watching Craig Fergunson and Warren Sapp is now my favorite person on the NFL Network for picking the 49ers to win the superbowl.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Chargers in first place in AFC West. Now sure how long we're going to hold that position before we fall victim to bad coaching.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

probably when the games actually start to really matter.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Michael Turner was arrested for DUI this morning after the game. I guess he's celebrating the fact that he is averaging 2.6 yards a carry and isn't the worst starting running back in the NFL.

Joking aside, Turner is unlikely to receive any real punishment.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Pats have signed Kellen Winslow to a one year deal.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Interesting match-ups this week, Patriots at Baltimore.Both are coming off losses last week in crazy fashion I consider this game a toss up.Let's see what powerhous is able to get back on the right track.Last week Joe Flacco went 4-14 on third down conversions, if the Ravens want to beat the Patriots and keep them off the field that has to change this week.Eagles at Cardinals...two undefeated teams going at it this week.Who would of thought the Cardinals could upset the Patriots with Fritzgerald with a couple of catches last week? Kolb is starting to look like the QB their saw spurts of in Phila, but I know the Eagles will come hard with the blitz this week, Kolb better be ready or he'll be fish food for the birds.Chiefs at Saints, NO WAY IS THE SAINTS GOING 0-3! Also Green Bay vs Seattle is a good match-up.Packers feeling good after their win against the da Bears, let's he how Rodgers do with the Seahawks yelling like crazy like they do in Seattle.As for the Seahawks...Wilson biggest opportunity to date.He wants to prove he's arrived in the NFL, great time to do it against one of the best defenses in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Steve Sabol RIP. NFL Films has entertained me as long as I've been a football fan. They shot some incredible footage and his influence on the game can't be overstated.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Man he could give me chills Sabol that is with his documentaries from current NFL Football, to the good old days.What a loss indeed!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

On a lighter note, that Statue of Liberty play that Cam and Lafell pulled off.:mark:


Oh yeah, an NFL record 20 teams are 1-1 after Week 2. Parity in full effect here. It really is the Niners and everyone else...except Oakland.


My favorite Steve Sabol bit. Spoken by the voice of God John Facenda.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

lol L esean Mccoy said one of the Refs told him that he was on the Refs fantasy team.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

RIP Steve Sabol. His work was fantastic and he deserves every praise he gets. He should be in Canton in due time.

On a lighter note, my Luke Kuechly jersey came in the mail. Right now it's sitting next to a Ron Rivera autograph I got over the weekend.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

yeah Sabal certainly will get into the HOF.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

Why are you marking for the Panthers now Aid?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*

the cardinals disrespect is a disturbing trend. do they have to win another game for y'all to recognize them. thread titles don't mean anything apparently. 

very mad w/ weeden bouncing back. he crushed my campaign for a colt resurrection now i'll have to find something to new to latch onto. since him and skelton have been crushed. skelton ankle went all judas on him b/c kolb put out a hit.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



MrMister said:


> Why are you marking for the Panthers now Aid?


I've liked Kuechly for a while. He just happened to be drafted to the Panthers. I wanted him in Chicago personally. The jersey also goes with my collection of favorite players, including Megatron, AJ Green, Urlacher, Forte, and Julio. As for the Rivera autograph, I just ran into him at a bar in Charlotte over the weekend. He is a former Bear.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I'm jelly.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Either Kendrick Lewis is better than I thought he was....or the Chiefs defense just sucks overall.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I'm incredibly jealous of that, Aid. I still plan on getting a Keuchly jersey soon, but my Michael Morse jersey set me back a little.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I'm going to go with the latter.

*Edit:* @ Jock


----------



## Coolquip

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



JM said:


> STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE!


Ay Ey! Cap'n!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



Aid180 said:


> I've liked Kuechly for a while. He just happened to be drafted to the Panthers. I wanted him in Chicago personally. The jersey also goes with my collection of favorite players, including Megatron, AJ Green, Urlacher, Forte, and Julio. As for the Rivera autograph, I just ran into him at a bar in Charlotte over the weekend. He is a former Bear.


Yeah I've read you tout Kuechly for months now. You, WWF, and Brye say he's the 2nd coming. I need to check out his fine work. I watched the Panthers/Bucs game but didn't pay attention to him. Pretty excited for this Thursday's game so I'll watch him then. C'mon Panthers. Need some help here.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

He hasn't done much thus far. His snaps have been limited, due to the re-emergence of Thomas Davis. 3 torn ACLs and the guy is still a beast.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Kuechly played mostly MLB, but he's been playing ROLB for the Panthers I believe. But limited as WWF said. He's more of a future prospect right now. He was pretty great during the pre-season.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Which LB spot does he play when he does play?


Aid read my mind. Scary.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Chandler Jones has been pretty awesome. Dont'a Hightower as well, Tavon Wilson has done a pretty decent job too.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Kuechly has been LOLB, with Beason in the middle and Anderson on the Right. Davis getting a decent amount of PT rotating in for mostly Kuechly, but Anderson too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Pretenders/Contenders - the 2-0 teams edition

only six teams are 2-0. lowest since 1997. there is a positive correlation between 2-0 and playoff appearances. it helps. let's see...

Cardinals - Pretenders - Don't think they have the offense to continue success. 49ers will be tough games. Seahawks and Rams are improved from last season. I do not trust Kevin Kolb yet. While a 8-8 could be on deck, playoff appearance...no.

Chargers - Contenders - Rivers was once upon a time an elite QB and then last season happened. Still has weapons, 2-0 without their starting running back. Question will be their defense. I like their secondary. D-Line and LBs need to show it.

Eagles - Contenders? - I guess? No strong team in the division will allow them to stick around and having a punchers chance. Vick needs to stay healthy, tho.

Falcons - Contenders

49ers - Contenders

Texans - Contenders


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

SD has played Tenn and Oakland. Those two could be the worst teams in the league. I can't say they're contenders yet. 

Eagles lost games early because of turnovers last year. Eagles are winning in spite of turnovers this year. They're going to the playoffs most likely if they stop the turnovers. Maclin and Jackson being hobbled hurts them and they just lost their center for the season.

Houston, Atlanta, SF. Definite contenders.

I don't know what to make of the Cards. They're like 11-2 dating back to last season. And Fitzgerald isn't even doing that well right now. Patrick Peterson is though. This defense could be for real.


Atlanta v SD Sunday too. One will not make it to 3-0.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Chargers are going to benefit from four wins vs the Raiders and Cheifs. Probably. I could see hovering around a wild card spot.

The test will be against the Falcons. Let's see how they do vs them.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

SD will without question benefit getting Mathews back like you implied. I'm just not sure if they'll be able to hang with Denver or if their defense is good or if they've just faced really bad struggling offenses.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

It really falls on Rivers. Last season...so bad. He cannot be already beginning his decline. He's far too good for that...

THe way i see it...your wild card teams are the Steelers/Ravens, and then one of the Jets/Chargers/Bengals. Pretty weak outlook in the AFC.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Mikey Damage said:


> Eagles - Contenders? - I guess? No strong team in the division will allow them to stick around and having a punchers chance. Vick needs to stay healthy, tho.


I had the Eagles winning the division if Vick stayed healthy but the fact that they struggled against the Browns makes me change my pick. They have a tough schedule coming up with the Cardinals, Giants, Steelers, and Lions. Then after the bye week, they face the Falcons. If they can stay above .500 after those games, I'll be sold.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Mikey Damage said:


> It really falls on Rivers. Last season...so bad. He cannot be already beginning his decline. He's far too good for that...
> 
> THe way i see it...your wild card teams are the Steelers/Ravens, and then one of the Jets/Chargers/Bengals. Pretty weak outlook in the AFC.


Why the Bengals? They got blown out by the Ravens and gave up 27 points to Cleveland. I'd throw the Bills in there too on a long-shot, they'd need all the right things to happen though, which never happens with the Bills.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Truthfully, I do not know. Random team to surprise, I suppose.

Thinking the Chargers or Jets take the final wild card spot.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Why the Jets?:side:

Offense is too erratic. If they can juggernaut often enough like they did against Buffalo, they got a shot, but that was an aberration.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

i have people talking about the cards. yes, i'm taking credit b/c i've put in work for them, which spans two threads. this means i might i have to find a new team or player to hype up, break my fast before week 9, or just talk about the cardiac cards while my knowledge about them is slim at best. 

patrick peterson is a good guy when he's not gift wrapping long drives w/ constant pass interferences like he did once. 

i'm amused that JM's fan call is still getting answered.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Sooo much anger & Hate:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

That guy is an actor I think.

Speaking of raging about the Cowboys though...



> "I think we saw him be quick at practice last week. I think we need to give him a little more room out there," Jerry said. "Felix has returned a lot of kickoffs in his time -- All-American twice in college as a kickoff returner. ... He should be a great asset for us. That's the way it remains."


Jerry Jones is the worst GM in the league. I've said for some time if he were GM for any other team, he'd have been fired around 2002. 

Felix Jones is a bust of a pick. Cut the guy and move on for fucks sake.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Felix needs to be on a new team, whether that be in the NFL, CFL, UFL, AFL, LFL, etc. He just isn't working out in Dallas.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Felix in the LFL? Interesting...


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

So Nicks and Bradshaw are both out for New York tomorrow. Seems like it's a win ready for the taking for The Panthers.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Damn you, I just saw Shefty announcing this.

Looks like I'll be shifting my choice to Carolina in Pick 'Em.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Damn you, I just saw Shefty announcing this.
> 
> Looks like I'll be shifting my choice to Carolina in Pick 'Em.


Nicks does make that much of a difference. Now, they can just focus on shutting down Cruz. That means Martellus Bennett will get more targets at tight end. But who's their next best wideout? Hixon? 

Carolina should win this, but I can't count out Eli & crew that easily.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Hixon is out, too. I'll likely be Cruz/Barden.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Mr. Perfect said:


> Nicks does make that much of a difference. Now, they can just focus on shutting down Cruz. That means Martellus Bennett will get more targets at tight end. But who's their next best wideout? Hixon?
> 
> Carolina should win this, but I can't count out Eli & crew that easily.


To begin with, I thought it'd be close game but with the injuries, I'd have to give the edge to Carolina. NY still has a better QB overall, IMO & certainly a mentally stronger QB, which I don't think can be gainsaid.

As long as they can stifle Newton, disrupt his rhythm & keep it close, Eli has the ability to bring them back to where they need to be. My thing is that I don't trust them to plug all the holes; you slow Cam & the run game leaks through the cracks. Stack the box & Smitty of LaFell decide to showout.

Meanwhile, the Giants have lost their #1 weapon in the Run & their most consistent weapon through the air, with key pieces falling to the wayside in the short week.

It'll be a good game.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Mikey Damage said:


> 49ers - Contenders


I'm a die-hard Saints fan and have always hated the 49ers since the old days when the NFC West was a 5 team division. But I'll be God damned if the 49ers don't look like the best team in football right now. I wasn't impressed, even after they beat us in the Divisional's last year, but they look nasty so far. It wasn't too long ago that Alex Smith was throwing 1 touchdown and 11 picks and now watching the 49ers play football is fun. That defense is leading a resurgence of sorts for smashmouth, hard hitting football and they are stacked from the line to the safeties.

Jim Harbaugh has assembled a hell of a staff and a hell of a team. He can coach some football.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 2 - Cards 2-0 SB Bound*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> What's everyones view on coughlin being a bitch yesterday, Tampa bay in the wrong or not? I don't think we were tbh, in such a close game I don't see the problem in trying to a cause a very unlikely turnover, just look at Rivers last year (Wasn't the exact situation but still).


There was no problem. I've seen linemen, although not NFL linemen, read the snap and punch the center back before the ball is in the quarterback's hands. Crowd the ball and sneak in to the center. Football is a 60 minute game, Coughlin.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Don't double post. Other teams hit just as hard as the Niners. The difference is that the Niners actually take people down with great tackling. They actually wrap people up.

Also Harbaugh inherited this team. I'm not sure he's gotten more out of most of these players than anyone else has. Vernon Davis was great under other coaches. The defense has been a top unit for a few years; the defensive line is the biggest improvement over the past two years. Frank Gore is the all time leading SF RB; ie he's been good for a long time. It's all about Alex Smith's play. He was the final cog to fit into place. Harbaugh clearly is a great QB coach/mentor.


Genesis, how is Eli mentally stronger than Cam Newton?


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I'm very interested to see what Hargaugh's hand picked successor to Smith can do next year


----------



## Mikey Damage

CK7! It will be time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> Genesis, how is Eli mentally stronger than Cam Newton?


Ugh. Do we really have to do this, MM? You have a well known & patented dislike of Eli, who you think tends toward being lucky instead of good.

Fact of the matter is Eli is Tim Tebow but he can actually play the QB position & at an elite level. He's shown time & time again that he can immerse himself fully in amnesia after some horrid plays, quarters, halves & come back to produce. Look at any documentary from anyone that's coached & they consistently say one of the hardest things for a QB to do & one of the qualities of the great QBs is the ability to forget bad plays/mistakes & come back that next play, that next quarter, & deliver at a level that overshadows the former.

It's what he does, what he's done over a span of years now & last Sunday was just the most recent example. After turning in a 3 INT half that gave the Bucs an 11 point leave in one half, guy comes out of the tunnel drops 295 in the 2nd half & leads his team to a W.

Not just anyone can pull out these types of games consistently & look at the rest of his team, he's rubbed off on them. They trust & rely on the guy to get them out of whatever, that's why even with that terrible half, you still had guys like Tuck, JPP, & Cruz calmly stating that they'd been here before & they still feel good about the game. Eli owns that team, there certainly aren't many QBs that can say that, the Rings also lend him a certain amount of credence, that's the proof around their fingers.

As to Cam? It's not a knock, guy's just now in his 2nd year, there's no way you can expect him to have that hardened mentality in less than 2 full seasons. That comes through experience so by pure virtue of TIME, he's not there yet. Can't blame the man for when he came into the League.

Now, I feel sullied enough having to espouse the positives of another QB, so I'll close with:

Fuck the Giants & the rest of the NFL not named the Baltimore Ravens.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

So because TB's secondary gave up almost 200 yards each to Nicks and Cruz, this is Eli being great? Ok.

Eli definitely does have no memory of his awfulness. That's your best point. 

But the reason why I asked the question is that we don't have much of a track record for CAM. 

And it's not just my biased that says Eli gets lucky more times than he's good. Objectively watching Eli, the guy has gotten lucky a lot. I hate the Redskins more than the Giants actually and you will rarely read me saying Griffin isn't amazing.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Mikey Damage said:


> CK7! It will be time.


The kid from Milwaukee!!!


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I actually have to forgive the Giants if they don't play well tonight. 

It is a short week, on the road, with key injuries on Offense & Defense. This is a recipe for disaster. Hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

mark sanchez is mentally tougher than any quarterback y'all were arguing about yet. he hasn't had his TEBOW meltdown in public yet and that's the only criteria for mental toughness. 

i know i'm not supposed to talk about this, but i can't help but laugh at a certain team running back situation. i think it's some karma for running the wheels off of fast willie parker, which has rendered this team incapable of a successful running play.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ugh. Do we really have to do this, MM? You have a well known & patented dislike of Eli, who you think tends toward being lucky instead of good.
> 
> Fact of the matter is *Eli is Tim Tebow* but he can actually play the QB position & at an elite level. He's shown time & time again that he can immerse himself fully in amnesia after some horrid plays, quarters, halves & come back to produce. Look at any documentary from anyone that's coached & they consistently say one of the hardest things for a QB to do & one of the qualities of the great QBs is the ability to forget bad plays/mistakes & come back that next play, that next quarter, & deliver at a level that overshadows the former.


:mcgee3

lolwut


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Gen said:


> As to Cam? It's not a knock, guy's just now in his 2nd year, there's no way you can expect him to have that hardened mentality in less than 2 full seasons. That comes through experience so by pure virtue of TIME, he's not there yet. Can't blame the man for when he came into the League.


This wasn't here last time I read your post.

I don't know. Cam shows that grit needed to succeed in the NFL, at least he has when I've watched him. He's not that accurate of a passer (wouldn't say he's inaccurate either) yet that offense is one of the better ones in the league.  This will be a good test for him tonight. We know the Giants can get after the QB, but that secondary is as suspect as any in the NFL. Can the Giants' front rattle him to make poor decisions? If they don't I expect it to be a shootout or a Panthers blowout. I think it's a Panthers blowout so that must mean it'll be a Giants blowout.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

So I was having this discussion earlier with some of my friends, wanted to get you guys take on it. If you were the Bills what do you do when Fred Jackson returns from injury, do you keep C.J. Spiller as the starter or does the starting role return to Fred Jackson? In case you've been living under a rock, C.J. Spiller is tearing it up so far this season. Currently leads the league in rushing yards, yards per carry, 20+ yard rushes and he's tied for the lead in rushing TD's with Arian Foster.

My opinion, I keep C.J. Spiller as the starter as I feel as though he's earned it. Fred Jackson will just have to work to get his starting job back.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

CJ would be the starter and Jackson would get split carries, although not as many as CJ. A lot of good running teams have two good runners and it allows both runners to stay fresh as well.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Yeah Spiller is the starter. Give Fred touches here and there and give Fred the ball on the goal line. Jackson is too good not to use despite Spiller's explosion.

Foster/Tate
Forte/Bush
Spiller/Jackson


Those are three great RB tandems. What's great about Spiller/Jackson is that both are great receivers.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Yeah they would be among the best RB tandems but Foster/Tate are currently the best IMO.

Honestly, I never saw any of this coming with C.J. Spiller.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> Don't double post.


Yessa massa Isa be sho to use dat multi quote feature from nows on when Isa be replyin to two diffrint folks suh!



> Other teams hit just as hard as the Niners. The difference is that the Niners actually take people down with great tackling. They actually wrap people up.


Well, I would tend to agree with you here if it were not for the frequency that I've seen the 49ers defense do it compared to the other games I've watched thus far. It's not just great tackling, it's great gang tackling. They machine gun ball carriers and their team speed is phenomenal from the line, to the linebackers, to the secondary. Just first class from front to back. 



> Also Harbaugh inherited this team.


Harbaugh inherited the _players_ on this team. Make no mistake about it that the culture and the simple effectiveness of the 49ers as a group of players, as a team on the field and organization off of it has changed due to him. Let's not go pairing this guy with Jim Caldwell who was handed the keys to a Ferrari - with little to no changes made on his behalf. That's inheriting something. This was a 6-10 team and an organization that had been down for the better part of a decade with a few, but not many, redeeming qualities. If he inherited anything it was a down and out dynasty akin to inheriting a debt in the non-football world.



> I'm not sure he's gotten more out of most of these players than anyone else has.


So you claim that he inherits the team which went a combined 14-18 the two years prior, to include a 6-10 season the year prior, goes 14-4 with pretty much the team that he "inherited" and you're unsure that he's gotten more out of the players than the previous regime? 



> Vernon Davis was great under other coaches.


Oh, sure. You can point out good players on bad teams throughout the league. Them being less productive, as productive, or more productive under a current regime than the past one is not a slight. Being a great coach is what you do with the average players on your team, in my opinion. 



> The defense has been a top unit for a few years; the defensive line is the biggest improvement over the past two years.


Statistically. But I've watched them make the transition from a good defense to a ferocious one. I mean, what do you define "top unit" as really? They were 23rd in points and 13th in yards in 2008, 4th and 15th in 2009, and 16th and 13th in 2010. In 2011, they were 2nd in points and 4th in yards, only allowing a staggering, mind blowing total of 3 rushing touchdowns all regular season.

In addition to the addition of Aldon Smith in the 2011 draft; moving away from the line, I was really impressed with the progression of Ahmad Brooks. 



> Frank Gore is the all time leading SF RB; ie he's been good for a long time.


Try Joe Perry. 

This goes back to what I said about good players on bad teams. 



> It's all about Alex Smith's play. He was the final cog to fit into place.


I agree that he was the final piece of the puzzle, a HUGE part of the turnaround and a serious keynote on Harbaugh's resume thus far, but to say it all falls on him is a little shortsighted, I think. They were up in every points/yards total on both offense and defense than the year prior and are as efficient as any team in the league. Alex Smith didn't force 36 turnovers last season. Their capacity for forcing turnovers last season was relatively prolific and surely had as much to do with their efficiency as Smith.



> Harbaugh clearly is a great QB coach/mentor.


Indeed. Great coach, period.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Eli to Bennett for the TD!


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

This kid looks decent for a youngin'.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Webster...that was bad.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Andre Brown is balling out. Making the best of his opportunity.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Giants are in control of this one. Makes me happy!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I can't say I was buying the love for Carolina. Not in this game, but in general. Still at least another draft class away from being serious contenders.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Triple G stop triple posting ffs. No one actually cares about your play by play so just edit your post.

@GlassBreaks. Yeah to that multi-part post. I didn't say Harbaugh inherited the team as if it was a bad thing, just stating a fact. He didn't build this team. He did vastly improve Alex Smith though. The QB is obviously the most important player on the team. Vastly improving the play at that position makes an enormous difference. So yeah, I'm not sure he's made Patrick Willis a better defender. I'm not sure he's made Frank Gore a better runner. I am sure he's made Alex Smith make better decisions with the football.

As for Gore being the all time leading Niner rusher...

http://www.footballdb.com/teams/nfl/san-francisco-49ers/alltime-rushing

Yep GORE is at the top of that list.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Well, I expected a closer game than what I'm seeing currently. Congrats to Barden and Brown for stepping up. And apparently a fumble keeps you in Coughlin's dog house for at least 3 games, even when the starting RB is out. Dammit Wilson.


----------



## BruiserKC

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

First of all, as a Bears fan...Cutler needs to stop being a whiny little bitch when things don't go well. Were he to hit me and I was a player we'd be throwing down, don't care whether he's the million-dollar QB or not. 

I complain about the replacement refs blowing chunks, but the only way we're going to get anything done about it is if people stop watching or showing up for the games. That ain't going to happen. 

As for Steve Sabol...RIP. I grew up with NFL Films, back to the days when I didn't have cable and watching Game of the Week was the way to see what else was going on in the NFL. The way Sabol and his dad set up the company and turned it into a huge enterprise is just amazing. I think Ed Sabol got ripped off. In 1965, he sold NFL Films to the NFL and then-commish Pete Rozelle for $1 million. That company is worth a hell of a lot more.





Thanks for the memories, Steve, this song is for you and you will be greatly missed.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Wilson fucked up pass protection too apparently.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Wow I would've never predicted this game to be that one-sided.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I did, but only because I thought it would be Carolina doin the ass kicking.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

At this rate Barden will have over 200 yards by the end of the game.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



BruiserKC said:


> First of all, as a Bears fan...Cutler needs to stop being a whiny little bitch when things don't go well. Were he to hit me and I was a player we'd be throwing down, don't care whether he's the million-dollar QB or not.
> 
> I complain about the replacement refs blowing chunks, but the only way we're going to get anything done about it is if people stop watching or showing up for the games. That ain't going to happen.
> 
> As for Steve Sabol...RIP. I grew up with NFL Films, back to the days when I didn't have cable and watching Game of the Week was the way to see what else was going on in the NFL. The way Sabol and his dad set up the company and turned it into a huge enterprise is just amazing. I think Ed Sabol got ripped off. In 1965, he sold NFL Films to the NFL and then-commish Pete Rozelle for $1 million. That company is worth a hell of a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the memories, Steve, this song is for you and you will be greatly missed.


Bravado like that would get Lovie to fire your ass in a heartbeat. Nobody on that offensive line better lay a finger on the franchise QB. See what happened with DJ Moore for even speaking out? The club fined him for conduct detrimental to the team. J. Webb would have been cut the next day if he retaliated. Smart move to not do so. We all know he wouldn't find a job elsewhere.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

So is Cutler gonna fall in line with other Chicago greats like Alex Rios and become an MVP candidate Flex?


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

G-Men are up 20-0, but I have seen them blow big leads before. 

Giants. You blow this, I kill you!


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> He didn't build this team. He did vastly improve Alex Smith though. The QB is obviously the most important player on the team. Vastly improving the play at that position makes an enormous difference. So yeah, I'm not sure he's made Patrick Willis a better defender. I'm not sure he's made Frank Gore a better runner. I am sure he's made Alex Smith make better decisions with the football.
> 
> As for Gore being the all time leading Niner rusher...
> 
> http://www.footballdb.com/teams/nfl/san-francisco-49ers/alltime-rushing
> 
> Yep GORE is at the top of that list.


...and I never argued with any of this. As I stated in my post though, it's easy to list the good players on the bad teams. However, if their play isn't elevated, it's what the coach is doing with the average players that's making a difference.

And your link is wrong. It's Perry. Your link doesn't include the rushing statistics from the 48 and 49 seasons when the 49ers were a part of the AAFL. Perry holds the 49er rushing record - just not the NFL version of it. 

http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/P/PerrJo00.htm


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Perfect Poster said:


> So is Cutler gonna fall in line with other Chicago greats like Alex Rios and become an MVP candidate Flex?


IDK. I haven't watched much football this year, tbh. I am of the opinion that the quality has gone down dramatically with these new referees. I do think Cutler will have 4,000-4,500 yards and anywhere from 26-32 TD's. Whether or not you think that's MVP quality, is up to you, if that stat line materializes by the end of the year.

Rios is #5 on my list.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I'd have felt a lot better if G-Men had scored 7 on the fumble. 

Now Panthers are driving...uh oh. Lets not have a comeback please.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Finally...


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



TripleG said:


> I'd have felt a lot better if G-Men had scored 7 on the fumble.
> 
> Now Panthers are driving...uh oh. Lets not have a comeback please.


I'd prefer a comeback. It'd make the game more interesting to watch.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



GlassBreaks said:


> ...and I never argued with any of this. As I stated in my post though, it's easy to list the good players on the bad teams. However, if their play isn't elevated, it's what the coach is doing with the average players that's making a difference.
> 
> And your link is wrong. It's Perry. Your link doesn't include the rushing statistics from the 48 and 49 seasons when the 49ers were a part of the AAFL. Perry holds the 49er rushing record - just not the NFL version of it.
> 
> http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/P/PerrJo00.htm


No one cares about the AAFC. Sucks, but it's true.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> No one cares about the AAFC. Sucks, but it's true.


Well, MrMisterModerator, you should've specified that he was the NFL's all-time version, not the one the team recognizes. Sucks, but it's true.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



GlassBreaks said:


> Well, MrMisterModerator, you should've specified that he was the NFL's all-time version, not the one the team recognizes. Sucks, but it's true.


I actually take that back. The NFL absorbed the AAFL and the 49ers wiped the record books of all statistics from their AAFL membership. However, the point remains that Perry rushed for more yards than Gore in a 49er uniform.

EDIT: Oops, should I have multi-quoted myself? Mistake on my part. Seriously.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Well this game was a disappointment.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Agreed Notorious. Awful game unless your'e a Giants fan.



GlassBreaks said:


> I actually take that back. The NFL absorbed the AAFL and the 49ers wiped the record books of all statistics from their AAFL membership. However, the point remains that Perry rushed for more yards than Gore in a 49er uniform.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, should I have multi-quoted myself?


Use the edit button. Isn't it the AAFC?


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

OK Giants...you think you can hold on to a 3 score lead for one quarter? 

If you blow this, I will go ballistic.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Hope the Giants blow it so you go ballistic Triple G. You can even triple post if it happens.:side:


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

SACK & PICK!!! 

Nice few plays there! 

Score 7 off of this and that'll be the end of the game.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Is there a fine print statement in the NFL Network Thursday Night Football contract that requires a QB to throw at least two interceptions a contest? Cam's looking rough out there. Still better than Cutler though.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> Agreed Notorious. Awful game unless your'e a Giants fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Use the edit button. Isn't it the AAFC?


Indeed. Now you're just grasping at straws. :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

lol I knew what league you were talking about so it's all good.

Next week is Ravens/Browns. Quality of these Thursday games probably won't improve.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> lol I knew what league you were talking about so it's all good.
> 
> Next week is Ravens/Browns. Quality of these Thursday games probably won't improve.


Yeah. That sounds ugly. I think I'll just be cheering for Richardson.




Aid180 said:


> Is there a fine print statement in the NFL Network Thursday Night Football contract that requires a QB to throw at least three interceptions a contest? Cam's looking rough out there. Still better than Cutler though.


Fixed it.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

This game also pretty much buries David Wilson this season. Brown will be Bradshaw's backup when Bradshaw comes back.

Giants looked pretty damn good dominating the line of scrimmage on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> This game also pretty much buries David Wilson this season. Brown will be Bradshaw's backup when Bradshaw comes back.
> 
> Giants looked pretty damn good dominating the line of scrimmage on both sides of the ball.


I was just going to say the same thing. Wilson isn't even getting any blow-out clock.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

This is so fucking horrendous. Cam looked like Tim Couch and Ryan Leaf had a kid and he grew up and snuck into the NFL. The O-Line was utter shit too.

And the defense, THE DEFENSE. How the fuck...who plays that bad? Why did we sit in a zone that NEVER worked almost the entire game. At one point, Eli was 14/17. I don't even care to look up his stats. We couldn't stop them. Every pass that was caught was caught by someone who was wide open. Every time like clock work. We didn't even try to cover anybody. It was the same shit, you'd think they'd learn to go to man which actually WORKED when they called it tonight. And we let up what? 250 yards rushing?! I think we let up at least 200 by halftime.

We couldn't tackle, our defensive play calling was absolute garbage, and Cam looked like David fucking Carr. Seriously, Cam played the worst I've ever seen him play tonight. I can't believe I just witnessed this team play like that. It was our game to lose and we did just that. All with the Giants missing their top receiver, running back, and a key lineman and wide out. I WAS supposed to be getting a hookup with BOX SEATS to the Eagles/Panthers game in week 12, but after tonight I don't know if I'll bother.

PS - Please cut Joe Adams....well that was cathartic.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> This wasn't here last time I read your post.
> 
> I don't know. Cam shows that grit needed to succeed in the NFL, at least he has when I've watched him. He's not that accurate of a passer (wouldn't say he's inaccurate either) yet that offense is one of the better ones in the league. This will be a good test for him tonight. We know the Giants can get after the QB, but that secondary is as suspect as any in the NFL. Can the Giants' front rattle him to make poor decisions? If they don't I expect it to be a shootout or a Panthers blowout. I think it's a Panthers blowout so that must mean it'll be a Giants blowout.


Dat mental toughness. :troll

New NFC South Hierarchy for Week 3?

Atlanta
New Orleans
Tampa
Carolina


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I'd say the Giants front definitely rattled Cam.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Dat mental toughness. :troll
> 
> New NFC South Hierarchy for Week 3?
> 
> Atlanta
> New Orleans
> Tampa
> Carolina


New Orleans belongs below Carolina and Atlanta until proven otherwise. The Panthers torched us last week for almost 500 yards, as did the Redskins the week prior. Our offense can't produce circa 06-11 unless we're in a deficit or running a form of no huddle. 

And I'm a Who Dat.

Or maybe I'm just spoiled from having gone to Drew Brees from Aaron Brooks allthewhile seeing a record breaking offense for all 6 years of the Payton/Brees era.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I didn't get to see the game but why did the Panthers bench Newton?


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Aid180 said:


> Is there a fine print statement in the NFL Network Thursday Night Football contract that requires a QB to throw at least two interceptions a contest? Cam's looking rough out there. Still better than Cutler though.


Yes there is. Just like there is a rule that Sunday Night Football games will always be better than Monday Night Football ever since ESPN got MNF.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I didn't see the whole game either because it was awful, but I didn't notice Cam getting benched. Pretty sure this was his worst start as a pro however.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> I didn't see the whole game either because it was awful, but I didn't notice Cam getting benched. Pretty sure this was his worst start as a pro however.


I looked it up and they did it when there was under a minute left. Even so, they could have let Cam get some yards during garbage time just to boost his confidence a little bit.


----------



## BruiserKC

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



El Conquistador said:


> Bravado like that would get Lovie to fire your ass in a heartbeat. Nobody on that offensive line better lay a finger on the franchise QB. See what happened with DJ Moore for even speaking out? The club fined him for conduct detrimental to the team. J. Webb would have been cut the next day if he retaliated. Smart move to not do so. We all know he wouldn't find a job elsewhere.


Cutler's been doing this for the last few years, it's time he stepped up and started being the franchise QB he's getting paid the big bucks to be. Bravado or not, he needs to start acting and being the leader they want him to be. 

As for Lovie, he best be careful at this point. As a diehard Bears fan, he is in the hot seat this season. The Bears have put all their eggs in the basket for them to at least make the playoffs. If Cutler keeps doing this, he might have a full-fledged mutiny on his hands.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



BruiserKC said:


> Cutler's been doing this for the last few years, it's time he stepped up and started being the franchise QB he's getting paid the big bucks to be. Bravado or not, he needs to start acting and being the leader they want him to be.
> 
> *As for Lovie, he best be careful at this point. As a diehard Bears fan, he is in the hot seat this season. The Bears have put all their eggs in the basket for them to at least make the playoffs. If Cutler keeps doing this, he might have a full-fledged mutiny on his hands*.


Exactly. I don't think I've seen a team setup for a win now situation more than Chicago right now other than Atlanta. Peppers, Tillman, Briggs, and Urlacher will not be getting any younger and they will be near impossible to replace. Especially since the draft needs to focus on the O-Line and D-Line.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

So the Cardiac Cards could become more cardiac. 

Kevin Kolb's wife is expecting a baby, so Kolb could actually miss Sunday's game against the Eagles. John Skelton is still recovering from his ankle injury. So it might Ryan Lindley's time as the starter. The best part is, in preseason, Lindley actually looked worse than Skelton and Kolb did and Lindley played 3rd string guys the entire time.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I thought Max Hall was their 3rd stringer?


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I remember last year one of the Panthers fans on here tried to tell me the Panthers safeties are better than Polamalu. That was evident last night :bron2


----------



## Notorious

The Patriots are currently the #2 defense in the NFL :brady

LET ME HAVE MY MOMENT.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I don't think I can post my thoughts about last night's game without actually passing out in anger.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

This can't be too much of a shock considering how awful Carolina's defense is. I like the Kuechly draft pick but that doesn't change the fact you have issues in the front four and back four.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Love the linebackers but agreed that the rest isn't too great. Love Gamble though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

If Carolina could start the defense over and just keep Gamble/Beason/Kuechly/Anderson/Davis/Johnson/_Maybe_ Godfrey, it'd be splendid.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Pumbaa said:


> I thought Max Hall was their 3rd stringer?


Nope. He was released and retired and is now a BYU assistant coach.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Yeah, it's reminding me of 2010 in which no one was undefeated by week 4. Looks like its anybody's ball game this season. Pulling' hard for the Pats against the Ravens. My Steelers got Carson's number even w/o Harrison and my beloved Troy.


----------



## #Mark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

No way we beat the Bengals this week. I have no idea how good they are, don't know their record or followed their games, but they have AJ Green so I know we're screwed.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The Bengals defense is awful though so RG3 should have a big game.

How long is Orakpo out?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

He's done for the season. It's probably the biggest blow any team has taken so far.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

That sucks.

What was his injury? ACL?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Torn pec again. Pretty sure it's the same he tore last season too.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Damn that sucks for the 'Skins.

Still stick with my pre-season prediction of the Eagles sadly winning the division.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



#Mark said:


> No way we beat the Bengals this week. I have no idea how good they are, don't know their record or followed their games, but they have AJ Green so I know we're screwed.


If the defense can get pressure and rattle Dalton then the Redskins might have a chance. Hopefully they won't play a zone defense like the last game where Bradford picked the defense apart.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I think the Skins can beat the Bungles. I mean Orakpo was a big hit but I think it'll be a shoot out and if that's the case RG3>Dalton. I mean Dalton has Green as a crutch but not much else and Washington has (correct me if I'm wrong) Moss, Garçon, and Josh "Here Cortland catch" Morgan you'll be good.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Coolquip said:


> I think the Skins can beat the Bungles. I mean Orakpo was a big hit but I think it'll be a shoot out and if that's the case RG3>Dalton. I mean Dalton has Green as a crutch but not much else and Washington has (correct me if I'm wrong) Moss, Garçon, and Josh "Here Cortland catch" Morgan you'll be good.


The Bengals have Andrew Hawkins, who is arguably just as successful as Morgan in their careers, and Garcon is out, so RG3 doesn't exactly have the weapons Dalton does. Plus The Bengals have Benjarvis Green-Ellis, who is very solid as far as RBs go. Alfred Morris might not even start Sunday. 

The game could be much closer than you think. I mean, I know how good RG3 has been so far, but the team did lose to the Rams.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I'd take the Bengals defense vs RG3 over the Redskins D vs Dalton. I'm going off the Bengals defense last year though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I think Moch can keep up with RGIII :side: He did run a 4.24 as a LB prospect at his pro day.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Kendrick Lewis is back! He was the missing link in the Chiefs defense...or was he? Probably not, but everyone must dream!


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

cheifs have really dissapointed me. I thought they would challenge for the division title. I know it's only week 3 but so far it doesn't look good.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Don't underestimate the power of the Lewis! :side:


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

My favorite day of the week... Sunday. Should be a good game between my Texans, and the Broncos today. Peyton is gonna get his first taste of the new breed of Texans, and get introduced to Mr. JJ Watt!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Even though I hate the Texans with a passion, I'll admit, J.J. Watt is awesome.

I've got Bengals/Redskins, Bucs/Cowboys and Texans/Broncos today. It's about time I had a decent lineup.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



> Baltimore Ravens wide receiver Torrey Smith's 19-year-old brother, Tevin Jones, died in a motorcycle accident early Sunday morning, the team confirmed to NFL.com and NFL Network's Albert Breer.


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...re-ravens-game?campaign=Twitter_atl_rosenthal



Well fuck. Thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

LOL Romo.


----------



## #Mark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Was just about to come in here to rant about the Skins secondary... but wow pick six! Let's go. This is is gonna be a weird game.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Ugh more FGs. Yay


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

CHRIST, ROMO, STOP BEING EMBARRASSING


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

SEAN LEE

Too bad the offense doesn't care.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

This Rams / Bears game.

Cutler gets picked by Finnegan, Finnegan fumbles the pick, Hester picks up the pick & then fumbles the recovery & the Rams get the ball back.

:lmao :lmao

3 Stooges


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Of course a ST TD would be how the Titans score. jfc.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The Jets suck.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



TomahawkJock said:


> Don't underestimate the power of the Lewis! :side:


Dude, the Saints defense is deplorable. Neither of our teams will stop each other from moving the ball. Your offense is looking efficient thus far.



Catalanotto said:


> CHRIST, ROMO, STOP BEING EMBARRASSING


There is a Brees jersey with your name on it if you should choose to convert. The REAL number 9. 

The real issue here is why the fuck I continue to keep Dez Bryant in my fantasy lineup despite him not doing dick.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

When Sanchez fails to suck the WR's quickly pick up the slack.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Why we are trying to establish the run instead of some downfield throws is beyond me. Calvin shouldn't have 1 catch in a half.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



GlassBreaks said:


> Dude, the Saints defense is deplorable. Neither of our teams will stop each other from moving the ball. Your offense is looking efficient thus far.


Hmmph.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



TomahawkJock said:


> Hmmph.


Both teams are moving the ball, just not into the end zone which isn't that surprising considering our offensive ineptitude in the first half of games so far this year. I think it'll open up scoring wise in the second half. 

What do you think about that TD reversal on Thomas?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

wtf

what did we learn this week? 

Any given Sunday. 

49ers. fpalm


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Wow, McCluster fucking tore something in his arm, and voluntarily gave up the ball cuz he was in such pain, and Saints got the ball. I'm not a fan of Saints getting it. McCluster willingly gave up the ball because he was in so much pain.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



TomahawkJock said:


> Wow, McCluster fucking tore something in his arm, and voluntarily gave up the ball cuz he was in such pain, and Saints got the ball. I'm not a fan of Saints getting it. McCluster willingly gave up the ball because he was in so much pain.


Refs are fucking horrible. It's seriously becoming a joke.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Revis is that good. He really is.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Oh my fucking god Sanchez. Fuck off.

Fuck this team.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Sick of Cassel's shit. Get him the fuck off this team already.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

You guys should trade for Tebow.

Can't get much worse.


----------



## timfly

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Julius Peppers -_____-

Bears D with 5 SACKS!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Notorious said:


> You guys should trade for Tebow.
> 
> Can't get much worse.


Tebow would work in an option offense with the weapons KC has. Do it!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

God damn Charles..Run boy run!


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

What a fucking run from Charles. HE'S BACK!


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

91 yard TD run. BEAST!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



stadw0n306 said:


> What a fucking run from Charles. HE'S BACK!


Great news. :troll


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Charles is beast.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Witten is straight up DOG SHIT.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



TomahawkJock said:


> Charles is beast.


Made to look even more so by the 11 players put on the field that the Saints call a defense.

3rd straight game over 400 yards allowed. Keep it up guys, you're teetering on a record breaking pace. LMAO.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Mikey Damage said:


> wtf
> 
> what did we learn this week?
> 
> Any given Sunday.
> 
> 49ers. fpalm


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The Saints are just playing bad football right now. Offense, surprisingly, hasn't been in sync all year. Our "Dome Field Advantage" is quickly fading as the defense continues to give up a plethora of yards. 

New Orleans doesn't deserve to win this game. 

We're headed for 6 wins maximum if we keep this up.

All things said, maybe we could draft a playmaker on defense which we haven't had since Sharper in 2009. Not a bad thing...


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

my god, refs fucking over the Colts hard.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



GlassBreaks said:


> The Saints are just playing bad football right now. Offense, surprisingly, hasn't been in sync all year. Our "Dome Field Advantage" is quickly fading as the defense continues to give up a plethora of yards.
> 
> New Orleans doesn't deserve to win this game.
> 
> We're headed for 6 wins maximum if we keep this up.


If it wasn't for that McCluster call, Chiefs would currently be winning..


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



TomahawkJock said:


> If it wasn't for that McCluster call, Chiefs would currently be winning..


That's a two way street. If the Thomas touchdown isn't overturned, which there was no conclusive evidence to do so, Saints are leading comfortably.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I guess it evens out then.. That McCluster call was bullshit to me.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Pettigrew = garbage. Fucking worst hands of a guy that gets targeted as much as he does. Scheffler better take his spot when he gets healthy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

HAHAHAHAHAHA COLTS


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Jesus the Lions/Titans game is like playing rookie mode on Madden


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

STEELER FANS ASSEMBLE!


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Hill > Stafford


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Oh gawd oh gawd oh gawd


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Thank you Succop!


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

:lmao

Great start Carson. I guess Moore fell but it was still pretty off by the look of it.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



WWF said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA COLTS


you shouldn't be laughing after what happened to the Panthers. :kobe



refs completely fucked us in that game, but we had a lot of mistakes too. we're a young team though so I guess that's to be expected.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Titans play calling is so bad. Can't believe they might lose this one after being up 14 with a minute left. 

Here's to hoping the Steelers don't play at the Raiders level like they often tend to do when playing shitty teams. Looking good so far.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

IDK man, the second I turned to the Jags game, I saw that long TD. Made me chuckle.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

HEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAATH. 

Yay.

Got lucky on the pick play there. Should have been a penalty. That's replacement refs for ya tho.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

UGH. 

McFadden and Palmer just owned us.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

fuck Lions special teams pieces of shit.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Saints are fucking garbage. What moron listed them as the 2nd best team in the division earlier?


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

CARDIAC CARDS looking like the BOSSES of the nfc west so far. if they win all the 49ers fans have to fall back and watch my boasting gain credibility.

the team that will not be named is doing work.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Chiefs win in OT! come all the way back from 24-6 to win in OT. :lmao


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Dat mental toughness. :troll
> 
> New NFC South Hierarchy for Week 3?
> 
> Atlanta
> New Orleans
> Tampa
> Carolina


I'm not surprised. :bron2


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

LOLPHILBIN fucked his own team over.



Magic said:


> I'm not surprised. :bron2


:artest


----------



## deadman18

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

New Orleans Ain'ts have returned.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Matt Ryan has yet to throw an interception this year :hmm: If Atlanta could run the ball, that offense would be deadly. 

Still shocked that the 49ers lost. And pretty amazed at how many games went into OT.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Dominic Raiola deserves a spot next to Pettigrew on the bench. You don't hike the ball when nobody is ready and it was only supposed to be a hard count. This game UGGHHHH


----------



## hardcore_rko

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Dolphins :sadpanda


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The worst win of all the times.

If Revis is done fore the season then so are we. We're, 2-1, top of the AFC East and I'm depressed as fuck.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



stadw0n306 said:


> Chiefs win in OT! come all the way back from 24-6 to win in OT. :lmao


Good game.

Chiefs displayed the mental toughness and Saints crumbled under the pressure of keeping a lead. Offense was lethargic in the second half. 

No more "hmph", I'm guessing after that second half breakout by you guys.

510 yards allowed this game, sitting at a total of 1,455 yards allowed on the season. WOOT!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Anyone seen the Texans own teams this season? It's approaching scary.

inb4 they lose this game or next week to a lower tier team.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Texans hype will be massive now that San Fran lost.


----------



## Arcade

Wow. Texans-21 Broncos-5. Game is far from over so I hope the Texans can keep this lead.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Aid180 said:


> Texans hype will be massive now that San Fran lost.


The Cards still undefeated though :kobe3

Well, at least for the moment.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Cardinals are 10-2 in their last 12 games. Believe the hype.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

KOLB GOAT


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

it was awesome back from last season. I don't know why no one has brought them up more. Schaub doesn't go down last year they probably would have won the superbowl. Texans/Niners superbowl isn't exactly unlikely.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Man. Lot of crazy endings this week!


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

That's just too easy. 

TD WALLACE.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I should be thankful that the Chargers game was blacked out locally. Yeesh.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Chiefs really impressed me with that comeback today. 

NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF THE LEWIS! :side:


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Carson Palmer has 2 touchdowns with only 59 passing yards. :jaydamn


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Heyward Bay has 3 yards and a TD :lol


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

AFC West is getting raped..


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Never thought I'd be hoping for Peyton Manning to take a leaf out of Tim Tebow's book, but I am. Sheesh!


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Carts out for Heyward Bay, nasty hit :jaydamn


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

That's more fucking like it, 38 yards to Brandon "CANYECATCHEM" Stokley


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Still down, 8 or 9 medical staff around him, only just got him onto a cart, hope he's okay.


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Yeah same, never like to see that.

HUGE momentum shift at Mile High now, need a touchdown here!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

How about those Cardinals...


----------



## Von Doom

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Brock Osweiler time...


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Raiders gonna win!


----------



## Arcade

Texans win. 3-0 for the first time in franchise history.


----------



## timfly

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

RAIDERS!


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

RAIDAHS WIN


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Bloody hell.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

HAHAHAHA JM HAHAHAHA. YOUR TEAM SUCKS. IN FACT IT'S AS BAD AS THE COLTS. HAHAHAHA. :kobe3


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Someone seems mad....NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF THE PALMER :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Wow @ Raiders. Not sure if this is their Super Bowl or if they're going to actually make some noise this season though.

Where's that guy who pretty much buried me for thinking the Cardinals would even IMPROVE this year let alone go 3-0????? I think his team is sitting SECOND in that division!

And a heartbreaking loss by the Fins but all I gotta say is they showed heart and losing Reggie was HUGE. We were dropping Jets ALL DAY... fucking deserved that win but I don't think we're about to fold that easy. This team has a different aura to 'em. LEGGO BALTIMORE!!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Well the Raiders were one win away from the playoffs last year, actually tied with the Broncos for the AFC West lead but of course lost the tiebreaker, but a lot people seem to forget that.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Raiders started off really bad though Notorious. They got blown out by Miami and they looked inept against SD as well.

Cards are unstoppable. IMPULSE really does need to get a new team. This one is actually good?


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Wow. 

So the Peyton Manning led team is 1-2. The Steelers are 1-2. The Saints are 0-3. The Cardinals are 3-0 and actually most of the NFC West is looking good after years of being by far the worst division in the NFL. 

Lots of weirdness going on here.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> Raiders started off really bad though Notorious. They got blown out by Miami and they looked inept against SD as well.
> 
> Cards are unstoppable. IMPULSE really does need to get a new team. This one is actually good?


I miss the T-JAX days.


----------



## Arcade

Is it safe to say that the Texans are the best team in the league?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

They probably are. Sadly.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

They got a lot of promise. Only concern, Schaub, Foster, and now Andre Johnson have injury issues.

Can the key players still healthy?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Arcade said:


> Is it safe to say that the Texans are the best team in the league?


People said that about the Niners last week.....

Da CAWDINALS are the best.


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> They probably are. Sadly.


Sadly? Lol


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Texans were the best team in the NFL last year too. you guys were clearly BLIND when they were raping teams left and right. hell, they continued to play well even without Schaub.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Magic said:


> Texans were the best team in the NFL last year too. you guys were clearly BLIND when they were raping teams left and right. hell, they continued to play well even without Schaub.


Umm, no they weren't the best team in the NFL last year. They were good but they were not the best.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I refuse to pick a best team in Week 3. Have fun with that though. As far as who looks the best... there's a few teams at the top of that pile for me right now. Niners, Giants, Texans are the Top 3. Still too much time to even think playoffs.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Magic said:


> Texans were the best team in the NFL last year too. you guys were clearly BLIND when they were raping teams left and right. hell, they continued to play well even without Schaub.


They were good last year for sure. Pretty sure we talked about this a few times.

Their offense bogged down without Schaub though. Defenses keyed on Foster because YATES couldn't make many plays. They were still a tough game since Foster and that O line could beat 8 man fronts and that defense was great, but they dropped off quite a bit without Schaub. Not even saying Schaub is that great, but he can make plays off of play action, and that's what the QB needs to do in that offense.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Notorious said:


> Umm, no they weren't the best team in the NFL last year. They were good but they were not the best.


The most balanced team? easily.

Packers were insane because of how well Rodgers was playing and right when he had a poor game they lost.

Texans had a balanced attack on offense and an amazing defense, exactly what they have this year. to say they were just good is retarded, they were one of the best teams in the AFC, if not the best, and would have been a favorite to go to the Superbowl had Schaub not gone down.


----------



## Arcade

TomahawkJock said:


> People said that about the Niners last week.....
> 
> Da CAWDINALS are the best.


The Cardinals are most likely gonna end up like what happened to the the Bills last year.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

no, arcade, they won't. they're 10-2 in their last 12. CARDS GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I watched every one of their games last year, they were a good team, top 3 in the AFC. But they just didn't look like a Super Bowl team to me. This year is something different, so far this season they've looked like the best team in the NFL. Schaub is playing much better, Foster is still elite, Tate seems like he's improved, the receiving core has been more consistent, defense is even better than it was last year.

As for the Cards, I predict 9-7.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The Cardinals have beaten [I don't remember their 1st win off top] two teams that they just were not supposed to beat. In this league when you do that? You at least make the playoffs. And when you lose to teams you should beat? You don't. Cardinals look like a for sure playoff team at this point. But there is still a lot of time left and sure they can take that route of hot start poor finish. But that defense ain't no joke, and they're not for pretend. And when you have D in this league? You're good.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Flacco sucks.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

They definitely don't run the ball enough, Baltimore. And they try so hard to be this sexy offense that they're just.. not. What'chu expect with Cam Cameron calling the plays?

Ravens WR's are basically DB's...


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Flacco is so damn awful. RUN THE DAMN BALL.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Flacco looked flaccid.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Flacco is shit.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Who is the offensive coordinator for the Ravens?


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

This game is getting ugly.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

AKA this game is getting awesome


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

What'ya know... run the rock and gain some yards! Setup the big pass! I love that one ref coming in like "Yo, yo, my dude..let's think this through here..you just threw a pussy flag."


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

That would have been horrible if the Refs called back that TD. There was nothing there to call.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Yeah. The backup refs have been a little more decent the last week or so. The regular refs weren't that good anyway, they make horrible calls just the same. For such a small window, I think the backups let the players "play" more. Have been a few really bad calls but that always happens throughout the year.

Streaker on the field lulz. Crowd goes wild.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Wow. Ravens have dominated this Quarter. I feel like the Pats haven't even had the ball.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Great win by my boys. It got a bit too close for comfort at the end, but the D stepped it up. Peyton fears JJ Watt. :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The greats always score at the end of halves and of course games. Impressive drive to end the half.


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

dat brady composure. wf needs tom's game face.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Champ said:


> dat brady composure. wf needs a tom face.


DO IT


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

(Y)


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Dis game getting good!


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Back to a one point game.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Revis could have a torn ACL. Jets will find out more tomorrow, but if he's done for the season, Jets are in deep shit.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Is Stevan Ridley out injured?


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I'll say this. I thought this game was going to get out of control and just become a glorified gang fight. 

The referees have really pulled in the reigns and gotten things under control.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Cleavage said:


> Is Stevan Ridley out injured?


No. Coach B is just giving Woodhead more snaps. If I had to make a guess, I'd say the Patriots still aren't 100% convinced that he's over his fumble issues from last season and they don't trust him against the Ravens defense.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The Raven's Defense looks shitty right now. They can't cover shit!


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

*btw I made a new Survivor league, check my thread out for the info :


That was a brutal shot the Ravens laid on ol boy there. I don't know how he got up let alone got up smiling.*


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I think that 4th down stop was the end of the game.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The moments I dread. The game deciding on the Pats D. Always gotta expect the worse in these situations. Theyve been getting pressure but can't bring him down.


----------



## Notorious

Well damn. Thought he missed it.

I see the Patriots biggest flaw still exists and is the sole reason we lost this game: Inability to stop big plays, specifically deep passes.


----------



## Svart

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

What an awful night for the refs. Seriously.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Sweet Revenge! Its always a good day to see Steelers lose and Ravens win. GJ Torrey!


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Congrats to the Ravens. Great game, great win, and Torrie Smith, you did your brother proud.


----------



## Svart

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Notorious said:


> Well damn. Thought he missed it.
> 
> I see the Patriots biggest flaw still exists and is the sole reason we lost this game: Inability to stop big plays, specifically deep passes.


Along with the inability to not trip on grass.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The Bears got a nice solid win today. Cutler still needs to work on his ball control. He has weapons now, so all he has to do is release the ball sooner and hit his targets. Bush did a good job filling in. Marshall and Jeffery can be a good combination in the future as long as Cutler controls his throws and Marshall fixes his drops. No TDs allowed is great, especially with how well the Rams played last week. Overall, a solid turn around from last Thursday and hopefully Dallas is a good matchup next week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

We were all watching that game in the living room, on edge & talking shit all game.

That Bullshit chant? GOAT.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Saw this on bleacher report.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

+1 Torrey Smith fan. What a game for that man in that situation.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



> @AdamSchefter: Darrelle Revis: torn ACL. Done for year.


Unlucky Jets fans


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

should also have said the Jets are done for the year.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

24 penalties last night. :lmao

The one on Mccourty for holding and the one on Webb on the pick were absolutely ridiculous. It got to a point where I was shocked if there wasn't a flag on a play.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I swear there was only one penalty in the first quarter as well, which means there was 20+ in the next three quarters. just awful.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

RG3 is supposed to have a cannon but is it me or did he under throw the shit out of that Hail Mary yesterday? Even from your own 41... if you have a true cannon you should at least sniff the endzone with your hardest bomb. Probably picking on the guy but just saying.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Only three 3-0 teams. Atlanta, Houston, and ARIZONA.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Today was hell.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Joel Anthony said:


> RG3 is supposed to have a cannon but is it me or did he under throw the shit out of that Hail Mary yesterday? Even from your own 41... if you have a true cannon you should at least sniff the endzone with your hardest bomb. Probably picking on the guy but just saying.


It looked like he was throwing to convert the 3rd & 45 instead of going for the endzone.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I hate the Ravens but I'm happy for Smith and how well he played yesterday. I can't even imagine. 

Too early to tell if the Cardinals are truly good or not, but there's no denying that their defense is great. If they can run the ball as well as they did yesterday they should be able to compete in any game.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Until now I didn't really realize how bad the replacement refs were. Last night the Patriots/Ravens game was a disaster on the national stage that got 13.4 ratings. 

Belichek most likely will be suspended a game for putting his hands on a ref and I'd agree with it. 

From Yahoo Sports: 

*This, from New England linebacker Brandon Spikes on his Twitter account:
Can someone please tell these f&^%ing zebras foot locker called and they're needed Back at work !!!! #BreakingPoint*

Now the field goal ending without a replay is more of an issue with the rulebook than the officials. The rule states the field goal is not reviewable, however ALL scores plays MUST be reviewed. So what rule supercedes here? That has to be clarified. How can you not review a game winning kick? If it was a TD it would of been reviewed automatically. That's just ridiculous. 

The penalties were awful: 
#1. Offensive pass interference on Endleman. The defender never even turned around. 
#2. Two 15 yard penalties on Baltimore for late hits/fighting. Logan Mankins headbutted a guy-no call. 
#3. Holding call on Gronkowski. "Wow, No" was the comment from Al Micheals. 
#4. False start call on Baltimore after Wilfork jumped offsides first. 
#5 Reversal of first down call on a challenge in the first quarter. 

It's time the NFL gets it act together-pay the pro refs the money and send these guys back to Division 2.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Also add to your list them calling illegal contact on Ladarius Webb towards the end of the game when he picked off Brady.

Also it was a play in the 4th quarter where Flacco threw it deep and overthrew the receiver but they called PI on McCourty, and it was another terrible call.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

PI is always controversial. I don't think we should ever cite instances of this.

I'm gonna be controversial myself and say these guys haven't done a bad job considering where they've come from. HOWEVER, they never should've been put here in the first place. If you're a multi-billion dollar business, fucking pay your employees if they want a raise and have contributed to the well being of the business. Referees, though we bitch about them, do really well and really have contributed to the NFL's prosperity. It's absurd.

In other words I agree with what I think is your overall sentiment. This is the NFL's fault, not the replacement refs themselves.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Bill B. on WEEI now:

http://www.weei.com/


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Coach B fined $50,000, no suspension.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Fuck I should have brought my radio to listen to weei at work. worst calls for me was the holding on Gronk where after the replay Al Michaels and Chris were like where was the hold. It was nowhere to be seen. And that PI call on Julian. Pats hurt themselves with some stupid playcalling at times but the refs helped them Lose that game. The pass defense was a major part. once they had to rely on there D to win I was worried. Did they sack Flacco at all.

Also forgot that play where Ray Lewis basically tackled Gronk when he was running a route and nothing was called.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Once and I think the refs called it back on penalties.

The Patriots pass defense has it's moments but just like last season they just can't seem to cover deep passes which is ultimately why we lost the game.

Also that tackling when Dennis Pitta scored that touchdown might be the worst I've ever seen from a pro defensive player.

Also after last night's game, the Pats drop from #2 overall defense to #14, pass defense goes from top 10 to #24, but at least the run defense is still top 10.

I knew the great defensive numbers wouldn't last, but I thought we would at least make it to week 5


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*










:lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> PI is always controversial. I don't think we should ever cite instances of this.
> 
> I'm gonna be controversial myself and say these guys haven't done a bad job considering where they've come from. HOWEVER, they never should've been put here in the first place. If you're a multi-billion dollar business, *fucking pay your employees if they want a raise and have contributed to the well being of the business*. Referees, though we bitch about them, do really well and really have contributed to the NFL's prosperity. It's absurd.
> 
> In other words I agree with what I think is your overall sentiment. This is the NFL's fault, not the replacement refs themselves.


I read a pretty good article a while back breaking down what's on the table here during these negotiations. Surprisingly, the NFLRA wants double the increase what the NFL is offering, but that's not the main issue at point. Apparently, the NFLRA is willing to sacrifice such a huge raise for the issues that follow.

The two big issues are the NFL wanting to expand their official referee crews from 17 to 20 which would give each referee crew 2 bye weeks during the season instead of 1, which means two less checks per year/per ref. Also, the referee's want a 401k for retirement. It might just be me, but that is absurd considering they work regular jobs and then referee on the weekends 1 day a week 6 months out of the year.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

You know the referee situation is bad when WWE makes fun of it while it's relevant.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Seattle defense is owning Rodgers.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

7 sacks already. Seahawks are just feasting on GBs o line.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Chiefs/Saints game had more challenges and ref reviews in one game that I had ever seen.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

This one is up there with one of the most dominant performances I've ever seen from a defensive line. It's not helping that the Packers are arrogantly still calling plays with deep routes.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Rodgers has -4 fantasy points. Ugh...


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

9 sacks by Seattle? Jeez. That's a defensive performance.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Good challenge & a good play by the Packers.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Aid180 said:


> 9 sacks by Seattle? Jeez. That's a defensive performance.


GB finally wised up and shortened their routes. You gotta take what the defense gives. 

Now can the Seahawks do anything.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

That INT reversed due to stupidity.


----------



## timfly

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

24 penalties............

You know I hate the Packers, but I don't think that is on the Packers there....


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

So I just watched Seattle get pushed back an ungodly length entirely on penalties and then they get it all back and then some on a spot foul (that was a bad call by the way). 

Fucking crazy.


----------



## Bro

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Dude, I'm no GB fan at all but these calls are fucking awful.

The RTP call, the "Holding" on Matthews and the DEF pass interference.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Notorious said:


> Rodgers has -4 fantasy points. Ugh...


-4? What the hell is the scoring like in your league??? 

I got him in 2 leagues. In one league he has 10 points, and the other he has 17. I need to pick up a backup. My current ones are Cutler and Luck. Next week I'm starting him since he's facing the Saints pathetic defense (even though their rushing defense is worse), but after that I don't know. He's killing my team right now.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

if anything that was pi on seattle.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Mr. Perfect said:


> -4? What the hell is the scoring like in your league???
> 
> I got him in 2 leagues. In one league he has 10 points, and the other he has 17. I need to pick up a backup. My current ones are Cutler and Luck. Next week I'm starting him since he's facing the Saints pathetic defense (even though their rushing defense is worse), but after that I don't know. He's killing my team right now.


In one of the leagues I'm in, QB's lose 1 point every time they're sacked.

Had no clue about this until today. Rodgers has been sacked like 10 times today.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Seattle could block the punt here.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Leon's an idiot.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Notorious said:


> In one of the leagues I'm in, QB's lose 1 point every time they're sacked.
> 
> Had no clue about this until today. Rodgers has been sacked like 10 times today.


WTF? :lmao

That sucks, but I lost all 3 of my matchups this week due to some bad benches. Amyway, I hope Seattle pulls this out. Being a Lions fan and all, I've always detested Green Bay.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

OMG. OMG OMG OMGOMG OMGOMG OMGOMG OMGOMGOMG


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Fucking incredible.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

What a finish!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

That looked like a pick to me. I wonder if they'll review it.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

FUCKING WOW!!!! 

We basically just got the ending to Cena/Punk at Night of Champions in a football game!


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I don't think Tate got it with the second look. Come on replacement refs, haha.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Wow!!


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

If it is a Simultaneous catch, it goes to the Offense, right?


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Lmao this decision will kill the replacement refs. One says TD other says no. kinda feel sorry for them honestly. If this was in greenbay could u imagine the crowd


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

It's gonna be hell in that crowd if the call gets reversed.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

lol offensive PI too. That's an INT.

LOL but I'm so glad it's a TOUCHDOWN!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

GB got jobbed. That was a pick.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Screw you Green Bay. Loving this finish, lol.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Oh my goodness. Buckle up, this one isn't going to pretty tomorrow. Good job Goodell


----------



## deadman18

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

That was clearly a pick.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

END THE LOCKOUT!!!!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Packers got robbed. I should be happy, but that was robbery.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Well, that's worse than any other controversial call of the week.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

PACKERS GET SCREWED. :lmao

couldn't happen to a more deserving team.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Ummm. They have to kick the extra point. And... I'm watching an interview...


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Horrible


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

That seemed like an interception.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

This might be the most controversial thing I've ever seen in my life watching this game.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

There will be a riot this year. These refs are screwing up every game and sooner or later they're going to screw a home team bad enough. Asterisk year.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Not Bill Walton ‏@NotBillWalton
The nicest thing I can say about these replacement refs is that they make these game exciting like a Buffalo Wild Wings commercial.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The Seattle Screwjob. Funny though.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



kobra860 said:


> That seemed like an interception.


That's because it was


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Glad I'm not a Packers fan.....yikes.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

:lmao that is true. that ending was probably the best thing I've seen in football.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

total load of crap decision. You have video replay and you still stuff up


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The Refs blew that one, no question. 

Packers got ass fucked hard. 

I am calling this the new Immaculate Reception, but the IR was less controversial than this. Fucking WOW!


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

It's been like 15 minutes since the TD. And they still haven't kicked the Point after. If this isn't the embarrassment that the NFL needs to concede to the NFLRA, I don't know what else.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I wonder if the NFL will spin this as simultaneous possession...which it isn't as far as I can tell.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Imagine if this was a playoff game...

:bron


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

This is gonna be talked about for eternity. I'm never gonna forget this moment. :lmao :lmao

This completely makes up for that botched final play by my Lions on Sunday.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Skip Bayless tweeted his thoughts on the play:



> If that doesn't end the owners' lockout of the real refs, I don't know what will. The NFL looks like the WWE.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Seahawks should go for 2 and have Greenbay pick it off and return it for the win.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



MrMister said:


> I wonder if the NFL will spin this as simultaneous possession...which it isn't as far as I can tell.


I don't know how because Jennings mostly had possession of the ball.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

*You don't know how much I fucking LOVE these refs! :lmao X a billion*


----------



## -Ace-

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Fuck the Seachickens. That was some bullshit.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Seattle should have gone for two.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Seahawks should go for 2 and have Greenbay pick it off and return it for the win.


IIRC, defenses can't score on two point conversions in the NFL.


----------



## Bullseye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

:lol I thought the NRL refs were shocking. That was ridiculous.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

ESPN should be real fun to watch tomorrow, this is all every show is going to talk about


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Post game conference is now must see TV. Is Mcarthy hotheaded like BB.


----------



## deadman18

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Notorious said:


> Imagine if this was a playoff game...
> 
> :bron


If this was a playoff game, somebody getting they ass shot.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Week 3 of the NFL can be summed up by Captain Picard:


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

The NFL is looking like the NBA right now with its officiating.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



deadman18 said:


> If this was a playoff game, somebody getting they ass shot.


*You're thinking about the wrong football. :side: 

I really can't believe what I just saw. That was amazing.*


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Oh how I wish this happened to one of the Harbaugh's teams.

That would've been fucking hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## deadman18

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

And Roger Goodell is some where doing the dougie.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette


----------



## Bro

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

I'm so glad I actually got to watch this game from front to back and now I can say I witnessed the Seattle Screwjob. It was an amazing game...up until that shitty call at the end.

I was rooting for a Seattle comeback, but this was just wrong.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Bill Simmons ‏@sportsguy33
Mike McCarthy should have ran back out on the field naked from the waist down.

Twitter has me rolling tonight :lmao


----------



## Psycho Sid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



kobra860 said:


> The NFL is looking like the NBA right now with its officiating.


Absolutely (Y)


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Aid180 said:


> Skip Bayless tweeted his thoughts on the play:


Wow. For once I actually agree with Skip for once, ha ha. 


This is the single worst call I think I have ever seen. This is going to be talked about for a LONG time.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Controversy creates Cash? Lol this shit is amazing. Booo press conference sucks he aint talking bout the refs


----------



## deadman18

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Goodell is Vince McMahon, Seattle is Shawn Michaels, and Green Bay is Bret Hart.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Notorious said:


> Oh how I wish this happened to one of the Harbaugh's teams.
> 
> That would've been fucking hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Jim Harbaugh's head would explode. 

Seriously what a joke.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

In retrospect, maybe we were a little too harsh on the XFL.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

So many bad calls even before the last play also


----------



## will94

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

Johnny Manziel ‏@JManziel2
After further review the receiver did not touch second base the call stands, Touchdown celtics. Thats about how much sense this game makes.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

:lmao Pete Caroll thought it was a good call, i'm watching the press conference right now.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*

They keep showing that replay-and each time I see Green Bay getting the ball first. No doubt about it.

Oh and I love they did a REPLAY on a WINNING SCORE at the game. That's different.. Didn't see that on Sunday Night Football...


----------



## thrillz.

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Vince was behind the finish to the game


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*Seattle got screwed in the Super Bowl by the REAL refs so they kinda deserved this. Karma motherfuckers... KARMA!*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



SP103 said:


> They keep showing that replay-and each time I see Green Bay getting the ball first. No doubt about it.
> 
> Oh and I love they did a REPLAY on a WINNING SCORE at the game. That's different.. Didn't see that on Sunday Night Football...


because they're two different rules in the rulebook.

and I laugh how you're bitching about it even though the kick was ACTUALLY good which means the reply would have done nothing.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Class move by Mike McCarthy not exploding about the refs. The Harbaughs would be throwing mics and podiums and anything else they could get their hands on.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Seattle got screwed in the Super Bowl by the REAL refs so they kinda deserved this. Karma motherfuckers... KARMA!*



Absolutely. Green Bay deserved what they got tonight. Did you edit the title to this thread? I love it. :lmao

McCarthy did handle that press conference with class though. If I was in his place, I would have went apeshit Denny Green style.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - RIP Steve Sabol GOAT - Anyone see that GB/Sea game?*



Magic said:


> because they're two different rules in the rulebook.
> 
> and I laugh how you're bitching about it even though the kick was ACTUALLY good which means the reply would have done nothing.


One rule says that field goals are not reviewable. The other rule says ALL scoring plays MUST be reviewed. So how can a scoring play NOT be reviewable. It's like Congress wrote the rule.


----------



## deadman18

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'm starting to miss the XFL now.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Nah kick was good. I don't understand how fg's like that aren't reveiwable though.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

umm no it wasn't. it's position while it was going over met the requirements of a kick to be considered to be good. I have literally seen no one say that the call should have been overturned.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Mr. Perfect said:


> Absolutely. Green Bay deserved what they got tonight. Did you edit the title to this thread? I love it. :lmao
> 
> McCarthy did handle that press conference with class though. If I was in his place, I would have went apeshit Denny Green style.


I don't know who changed it but mine was better. Dry humor ftw.


No one cares about a FG that's good. Oh man, this botch will be talked about for a long time.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

NFL is just waiting to get enough fines from everyone bitching about the replacement refs so they can make everyone else pay the real refs


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

what was your title, mrmr?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Psycho Sid said:


> NFL is just waiting to get enough fines from everyone bitching about the replacement refs so they can make everyone else pay the real refs


I'd rep this if I could. There was some laughter.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Lol at the ending of the game. That was hilarious and sad at the same time. These refs are a joke! 










That gif clearly shows who had control of the ball and more of the ball. Jennings did. The Packers should've won this game but they got robbed Manny Pacquiao style. Lol....


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Tate getting away with DAT PASS INTERFERANCE.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

What a dick job.


----------



## Bro

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Here they come:










It's a real shame that Seattle will never get credit for beating up on Rodgers because everyone will be too busy talking about the play.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

^^^That one is funnier. Think it should be replay 4th INNING.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I love this one of the woman ref trying to stop a fight. :lol










They were faking it just to mess with her if anybody doesn't know.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Well that was unfortunate. Seattle D overshadow by this unfortunately. I thought it was a good game despite the terrible flags thrown.


----------



## bw281

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Haha. Last two games had truly shitty endings. Hope the fans can justify all the hatred for the refs. I really don't care. Too bad some multimillionaire athletes can't adjust their gameplay.


----------



## RKing85

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

that was disgusting. The last 5 minutes alone:

*The roughing the passer call
*The phantom pass interference call
*then the last play of the game. Miss the O pass interference AND fuck up who caught the ball.

Don't anyone give me that "tie goes to the receiver bullshit". The GB player had two hands AROUND the ball, and the Seattle player had one hand ON the ball.

That's an interception.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*


----------



## Bro

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Lisa: "Did you push off?"
Golden Tate: "I don't know what you're talking about"

seems legit


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Stewart Scott is looking especially creepy tonight.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

TJ Lang ‏@TJLang70
Fuck it NFL.. Fine me and use the money to pay the regular refs.

TJ Lang ‏@TJLang70
Got fucked by the refs.. Embarrassing. Thanks nfl

:lmao


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Goodell's now the ultimate heel.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Someone call Liam Neeson and tell him Roger Goodell has taken our referees.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I think the Seahawks just became one of the most hated teams in the country with this. 

And Roger Goddell is now a mega heel of Vince McMahon proportions.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



SP103 said:


> Stewart Scott is looking especially creepy tonight.


I didn't really notice. Good eye on that.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*Replacement ref on field consultant reveals face from behind mask*

"IT WAS ME ALL ALONG"- Vince McMahon


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



MrMister said:


> This might be the most controversial thing I've ever seen in my life watching this game.


Yeah, that shit's going to stick with me for some time.....like Week 4 when the Ref nails Ray Rice with the Steel Chair on the Goal Line. :side:



deadman18 said:


> And Roger Goodell is some where doing the dougie.












Sad shit, we could already do a Top 10 of the Worst Calls this season & it's just closing Week 3.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*The woman ref is fucking awesome. That's my bitch. Anyone that makes fun of her gets BANT!

***and yeah I changed the thread title. :side: ****


----------



## Realdonnyv

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

How does one apply to be a replacement referee? Id like to help my Falcons out this Sunday.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'm pretty sure those people are footlocker employees.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

The Packers screwed the Packers.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*those guys and girl aren't even division one NCAA refs. lol They are barely above high school at this point. Bless their hearts.*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Man, these footlocker employees are hitting the jackpot!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

BTW, Pete Carroll was very much concerned about the rulings in this game.










Sike, he don't give a fuck.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TripleG said:


> I think the Seahawks just became one of the most hated teams in the country with this.


How? It's not their fault that the refs are idiots.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



kobra860 said:


> How? It's not their fault that the refs are idiots.


*Agree. If anything the Seahawks have turned face with this WWE refs decision. Fuck Green Bay



: *


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Yeah, the Packers aren't that well liked...

It's all on Roger Goodell now.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

New deal for the Refs?

"No Chance! No Chance in Hellllll!"










Steve Young, Trent Dilfer, Googley Eye Stuart Scott, You're FIIIIIRRREED!


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

what did Steve Young say?


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



kobra860 said:


> How? It's not their fault that the refs are idiots.


Yeah, but some of it is going to fall on them, especially since them and their fans aren't unhappy about the call at all.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

If I was a seattle fan i wouldn't be unhappy either.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TripleG said:


> Yeah, but some of it is going to fall on them, especially since them and their fans aren't unhappy about the call at all.


*After their Super Bowl injustice of course they aren't going to be unhappy. If this happened to benefit a Cincy team I'd be elated. Fuck that. The refs called it my way? Hell yeah. I wouldn't be unhappy about that. *


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TKOK! said:


> what did Steve Young say?


Take what he said last week & turn it up to 11. Trashed the League's credibility, took shots at Goodell AND the the Owners & blamed them for the quality or lack thereof of the recent games. Guy was damn near on the verge of tears for biting back what he wanted to say.

I did :lmao when Trent said for all the NFL worries about it's image, it's them screwing themselves over. He hesitated on 'screwed' you can tell he was gonna say fucked this up.


----------



## Vec-Tron

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

As a Titans fan I had no dog in this fight, but it's not just this game this whole season has been a fiasco. Entertaining?! Yes! But, as pissed as I was at the phantom calls in our first game I was sick of this long before this week. I'm shocked as hell they didn't call Music City Miracle Dos a forward pass. I was waiting for the flag even though it was five yards back.


----------



## timfly

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I absolutely despise the Packers, but that doesn't take away from my opinion of the game. That was play was tough, but it is hard to see in real time. The calls before that last play were much worse and the flag was being thrown almost every play. However, why is everybody mad at the Seahawks? A win keeps them up in the NFC West with 49ers and Cardinals. I would be happy to if I became 2-1 and sent a conference opponent to 1-2. Honestly, as an athlete, I would be pissed if my team came out after the game and was like 'yeah, we should have lost this game.' No, shit happens and the cookie happened to crumble on the Packers. Seahawks are 2-1 and Packers are 1-2. Seahawks deserve to celebrate like they're 2-1 because a win is a win.

FYI, Golden Tate and Pete Carroll are officially BOSS status in my book. :heis
TJ Lang needs to STFU. I also got blocked on twitter by BJ Raji for tweeting him that Caleb Hanie is smiling somewhere after this game. Correct me if I am wrong, but I think he is mad.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Anyone mad at Seattle has massively misplaced anger.

I also hear people saying Tate only had one hand on the ball. It looks like to me that he's got two hands on it, but Jennings brings it into his chest. I'm not saying Jennigns didn't intercept it, I just think the ref had a better look at it than we did and I think he saw Tate with two hands on it. Still, Jennings had the ball at his chest.

It's still amusing to me to see one ref signal TD and the other interception. It's a perfect microcosm to this entire clusterfuck the NFL put themselves in.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'm going to keep watching games, fuck people boycotting this shit, it's like watching nascar for the wrecks :mark:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'm an addict. I couldn't stop watching if I wanted to, AND I DON'T WANT TO.:mark:


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

That was the first full game I watched in its entirety all season. I walked away with the same conclusion I had in the 3 weeks prior: the NFL product is compromised right now and not worth watching. Seriously don't quite understand how people can put up with this. It's unfortunate because the first half was officiated well, but the fourth quarter was a nightmare. 5 penalties in 5 consecutive plays, referees ego-tripping and trying to be the highlight of MNF on national television, and an outcome that was determined not by the play on the field, but by the zebras. This is why I have found the NFL games unbearable this season and probably will continue to struggle to sit through these games.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

over a billion dollars worth of gambling shifted on that call.

nfl upholds decision, yet admit they were wrong. SMH


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Just as I thought the NFL stands by the simultaneous possession...or rather they stand by the replay upholding the call on the field.


I'm not seeing where they said they were wrong. They did say the offensive pass interference should've been called. Simultaneous catch or not, that should've ended the game.


----------



## hardcore_rko

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

http://youtu.be/AzPBcCF9yKc

:lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



MrMister said:


> It's still amusing to me to see one ref signal TD and the other interception. It's a perfect microcosm to this entire clusterfuck the NFL put themselves in.












Soon followed by this scene that I don't think anyone is going to forget:










Pete Carrol :troll


----------



## timfly

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

PETE CARROLL GOAT!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

See, I predicted a Ref nailing Ray Rice with a steel chair next week but it seems the Replacement Refs have already teased a heel turn.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I heard over a billion dollars was exchanged over the crap call. I also wonder how many people lost that game in the pick em on Yahoo due to that call :side:


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Nah I picked the Seahawks to win.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

If i lose to you by a game imma gonna be mad.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'm in 2nd place in the WF Pick'em league, only behind Derek, whoever that is.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

lmao saw this & I just couldn't resist.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Hahaha Favre got me.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

:lmao at :favre


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Notorious said:


> I'm in 2nd place in the WF Pick'em league, only behind Derek, whoever that is.


Pretty sure that's DH.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Desmond Bishop tweeted last night: "BREAKING -JaMarcus Russell eyeing return to NFL after discovering games can be won by throwing interceptions.”


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*:lmao that's hilarious*


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Notorious said:


> I'm in 2nd place in the WF Pick'em league, only behind Derek, whoever that is.


bamaBow down.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

:lmao This title is tooo fitting.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Lions, Vikings, and Bears fans unite, THEY HAD IT COMING :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Haven't been watching espn and stuff. Have any players blown up and went to twitter. Think a couple Pats did after the Sunday night game.


----------



## Huganomics

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



> Bill Clinton ‏@PimpBillClinton
> The replacement refs pulled a @KimKardashian last night (screwed 53 rich black guys at the same time).


.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Haven't been watching espn and stuff. Have any players blown up and went to twitter. Think a couple Pats did after the Sunday night game.


Yeah, Brees,pat peterson, docket and a bunch of others did.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Huganomics said:


> .


It's Green Bay, their aren't 53 black men in the entire state of Wisconsin.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Reading that with clinton's voice makes it all the better.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

14 teams are 1-2. Fantastic.

I'm willing to bet that none of the favorites to win the SB from this year will win.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Perfect Poster said:


> :lmao This title is tooo fitting.


I've only just started watching MNF on the regular this season and they make it hella entertaining. The end of last nights game made up for the end of Raw and the replacement refs story-line, the NFL-WWE references make me lol too


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Huganomics said:


> .


Am I the only one who finds Kim Kardshian jokes lame? Why is it such a big deal about who she dates anyway?


----------



## HardKoR

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Friend of mine posted this, terrible but hilarious.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

LOCKOUT OVER.



> The NFL and NFLRA have reached an agreement to end the lockout.
> 
> Both sides are working quickly to have the regular officials back this weekend for Week 4.
> 
> The two sides have each made concessions on previous points of contention, including a pension plan.
> 
> The NFLRA is prepared to accept a new agreement primarily in the form of a "ratification bonus," which would compensate its 121-member union for concessions it is willing to make.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Cool now the real refs can botch shit like Testaverde's non TD that essentially knocked the Seahawks out of the playoffs. Fitting that Seattle finally got a bad call go their way I'd say. They can botch a clear fumble and cover it up as a TUCK.:side: And the other infamous play that screwed the Raiders...THE IMMACULATE RECEPTION. (it hit off of Tatum...but did the ball hit the ground? Also Villapiano swears he was blocked in the back on that play too)


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*If I recall correctly it was these same refs that are now coming back that screwed the Seahawks in the Super Bowl. *


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Too bad.


----------



## Bro

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Damn, now we have to go back to only getting awful calls every once in awhile instead of in every game?

No Fun League.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I heard that report was false and a agreement still hasn't been reached.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Cleveland Browns fans are hoping they'll get replacement refs tomorrow night as it is their only chance against the 3-0 Baltimore Ravens.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Nahh Brandon WeELITEden (Awful I know) will make Ray Lewis his bitch


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Thank god. 

Shitty refs can go back to the Lingerie Football League... Unless they were already fired from there: 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-lingerie-football-league-20120926,0,4173638.story


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

NFL Week 3: Making CFL Refs look good


----------



## Jobberwacky

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

"Our officials will be back on the field starting tomorrow (Thursday) night" for the Cleveland Browns-Baltimore Ravens game, Commissioner Roger Goodell said. "We appreciate the commitment of the NFLRA (National Football League Referees Association) in working through the issues to reach this important agreement."
With Goodell at the table, the sides concluded two days of talks with the announcement of a tentative 8-year deal, which must be ratified by 51 percent of the union's 121 members. They plan to vote Friday and Saturday.

http://everythinglubbock.com/fulltext?nxd_id=121232


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Won't make a difference, they'll be rusty and fucking up everywhere.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Pumbaa said:


> Won't make a difference, they'll be rusty and fucking up everywhere.


At least they'll actually know the rules they're supposed to enforcing. I'm sure they'll miss a hold or two, but you don't really forget the rules when only being off for a few months.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



CamillePunk said:


> Cleveland Browns fans are hoping they'll get replacement refs tomorrow night as it is their only chance against the *3-0 Baltimore Ravens*.


Ravens lost to the Eagles porkchop


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

So Matt Forte practiced today just a week and a half out from his not so high ankle sprain. He has a chance to play Monday against the Cowboys.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

GAME TIME BABEY!


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

damn at that hit.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Glad he's okay!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Nice catch by Smith. lolRavens with the botched extra point.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Dat Rain


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Rich Eisen mentioned that everyone is toughing it out in the rain. Including the cheerleaders he took a picture of:


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Dr. Jones said:


> Ravens lost to the Eagles porkchop


lol no


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Aid180 said:


> Rich Eisen mentioned that everyone is toughing it out in the rain. Including the cheerleaders he took a picture of:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Ray Lewis is a GOAT on & off the field. Dropping the spiritual knowledge on the masses.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Yeah we've only seen three games so far, but are the Vikings a year ahead of schedule here? 

AP, Harvin, Rudolph, Simpson, Ponder, and a pretty good offensive line. I'm not even sure who is on that defense anymore, but it was a top unit a few years ago. Ponder has the 2nd best completion percentage so far. Harvin is a ticking time bomb to go off. Rudolph is one the best red zone targets in the league. Peterson isn't even full strength yet. Once he starts going ALL DAY, this offense is gonna pose serious problems for defenses, assuming Ponder continues this high level of play. It all goes back to this Minn D. I know nothing about it. 

STACKS fill me in.

Oh yeah...


WF (mailed in again) POWER RANKINGS

No team is clearly better than any other from what I've seen. SF losing to Minnesota might not be that big of a deal if the Vikings are actually good. So yeah I'm not ranking anyone until I see more. This season looks to be parity at its best. Should be fun.


EDIT:

LOL Rex Ryan says they won't put Revis on IR. He thinks he could have Revis back for the Super Bowl. :lmao as if the Jets will be there and as if Revis could heal and rehab and be worth a shit in four/five month's time.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Revis news made me physically ill. Fuck this season. Fuck it to hell.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



MrMister said:


> Yeah we've only seen three games so far, but are the Vikings a year ahead of schedule here?
> 
> AP, Harvin, Rudolph, Simpson, Ponder, and a pretty good offensive line. I'm not even sure who is on that defense anymore, but it was a top unit a few years ago. Ponder has the 2nd best completion percentage so far. Harvin is a ticking time bomb to go off. Rudolph is one the best red zone targets in the league. Peterson isn't even full strength yet. Once he starts going ALL DAY, this offense is gonna pose serious problems for defenses, assuming Ponder continues this high level of play. It all goes back to this Minn D. I know nothing about it.
> 
> STACKS fill me in.
> 
> Oh yeah...
> 
> 
> WF (mailed in again) POWER RANKINGS
> 
> No team is clearly better than any other from what I've seen. SF losing to Minnesota might not be that big of a deal if the Vikings are actually good. So yeah I'm not ranking anyone until I see more. This season looks to be parity at its best. Should be fun.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> LOL Rex Ryan says they won't put Revis on IR. He thinks he could have Revis back for the Super Bowl. :lmao as if the Jets will be there and as if Revis could heal and rehab and be worth a shit in four/five month's time.


You forgot Rookie of the Year, Blair Walsh.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'd say the Texans are obviously a more complete team than the Ravens right now in the AFC. Schaub would have a field day with the way our secondary is playing. Our wealth of offensive talent wouldn't make up for shitty play-calling against the Texans. So yeah in the AFC it goes 1. Texans, 2. Ravens right now. 

As for the NFC I'm not buying into the Cardinals as a team that will stay on top through the long haul. Toss up between the Falcons, 49ers, and Packers. Falcons are playing more consistent right now obviously. Packers won't stay down for long and the 49ers were due for a trap game, but they'll still win that division. I'll go with THE DALLAS COWBOYS. :durant ROMO. MURRAY. WARE. BRYANT. AUSTIN. WITTEN. TROY AIKMAN.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'm buying into that Cardinals defense though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Give the Vikings a bit more before deciding if they're for real Mr, they have a back loaded divisional schedule, and a really easy begging to it, sure they beat the Niners, but they also lost to the Colts and needed a last second FG vs the Jags. Almost 3-0, almost 0-3 if SF had capitalized on any of 4 Gerhart fumbles.

Coming in to the season, they had the 2nd toughest SOS off of last years records, and the begging of the season was all the easy teams. I'd still be excited for a 3-3 divisional record.

The best players on defense are Allen and Williams anchoring the D-line as usual, Chad Greenway is our best LB and a possible pro bowler, and we got the ancient Antione Winfield still laying people out in the secondary. Erin Henderson is okay for a LB too, though we let his brother EJ go in the off season because he was delusional of his worth financially(still hasn't signed says something).


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Bowe, leshoure, Fred Jackson are a go today.

Bush and Garcon to be tested in pregame warm ups.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Get to chose between Pats/Bills Vikes/Lions and Seahawks/Rams today. 

Guess it'll be Vikes/Lions and Seahawks/Rams switching back and forth.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I get ATL/CAR early and GB/NO and DEN/OAK in the afternoon.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

It's gonna be a long day for the titans.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Lions special teams... fpalm


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Brilliant stop by Jones, just burst straight through that pile.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Well, hopefully Carolina can keep this up.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

GRONK! Great catch from him.

But Brady did have a lot of time to get it to him. Great protection from the line.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I spy, with my little eye, Jerome Simpson!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Lol at Spiller with the 'block'.

INT for the Pats!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Yay Chiefs.... -___-


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Great Red Zone stand by Carolina ends with an INT by Nakamura. :kobe3


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

How many redzone plays was that? 10? Wow. Good D by Carolina.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Yeah, that was a ridiculously long series.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

BLAIR WALSH, dat OROY.


----------



## Arcade

Titans QB Jake Locker got injured.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Ryan with a 56 yard TD pass to White.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I left for like 5 minutes and had a feeling that something bad would happen. :kobe2


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

NO. IT'S ALL TURNING AROUND. :mcgee1


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Tebow with an interesting block


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Second INT on the day for the Pats! Hopefully we can get something from this one.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

jfc this defense...


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

God dammit. Another missed opportunity to get points on the board after a turnover.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Buffalo showing some balls. I like that. TD.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Alright, it's all good.

TOUCHDOWN DEANGELO~!


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

The Jets play the most disgusting football of all time. Soul destroying.

Sanchez is done after this season, not just with the Jets, he'll be out of football. Guy doesn't want to be there.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I had to turn the TV off..


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Offense please find the end zone, kthnxbi.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

FUCK! Another missed field goal. That miss at the end of the Cards game must really be messing with Gostkowski. Missed his last three now.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

CJ2K was being held back by the replacement refs :bron2


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I love how after Smith overthrows his open WR's, Kyle Wilson bigs himself up, beats his chest and taunts the WR despite being absolutely roasted every time. Sums up the team.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Ok Buffalo. Go ahead with your bad selves.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Again... they play Pettigrew why? Guy has the hands of a lineman.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TomahawkJock said:


> I had to turn the TV off..


Flowers with a pick....

Charles can't even hold onto the fucking ball.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Flags have really came to play for us. Our MVP.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

THERE YA GO CHARLES


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

TD Charles!


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Ugh... Bills taking control of this game now.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

:shaq


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Welker with a fumble. Are the Pats going to lose a third game in a row? Early, but I never thought I'd even think about typing that.

TD White from Ryan again.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Im getting tired of these penalties on the Chiefs secondary! Come on. Cover the damn recievers! Dont grab them!


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Fuck off Buffalo.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TomahawkJock said:


> THERE YA GO CHARLES





stadw0n306 said:


> TD Charles!





TomahawkJock said:


> Im getting tired of these penalties on the Chiefs secondary! Come on. Cover the damn recievers! Dont grab them!


Just give up already.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Matt Barkley, Geno Smith, Tyler Wilson, Tyler Bray, EJ Manuel, Logan Thomas...

Which one do you want Stadwon?


----------



## Notorious

I hate the Patriots.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Notorious said:


> I hate the Patriots.


You've always got the Texans. :kobe3


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TomahawkJock said:


> Matt Barkley, Geno Smith, Tyler Wilson, Tyler Bray, EJ Manuel, Logan Thomas...
> 
> Which one do you want Stadwon?


We'll take Geno. You can have the rest.

USC QB's can all eat a bag of fucking dicks.


----------



## Notorious

Aid180 said:


> You've always got the Texans. :kobe3


I'd prefer death.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TomahawkJock said:


> Matt Barkley, Geno Smith, Tyler Wilson, Tyler Bray, EJ Manuel, Logan Thomas...
> 
> Which one do you want Stadwon?


Obviously you want the QB with the longest current streak of at least 1 passing TD a game in the FBS. Aaron Murray.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Notorious said:


> I hate the Patriots.


Boo hoo. They have the easiest schedule every year, I'd say Pats fans have life pretty good.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Notorious said:


> I'd prefer death.


If it helps, Chicago will probably lose Monday.


----------



## Notorious

DH said:


> Boo hoo. They have the easiest schedule every year, I'd say Pats fans have life pretty good.


No one has life easy when you're getting owned by the Bills.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Notorious said:


> No one has life easy when you're getting owned by the Bills.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Bye bye ST coach.


----------



## Notorious

TomahawkJock said:


> Welcome to the club.


Your thoughts on Matt Cassel?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Its not easy being a Chiefs fan.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Notorious said:


> Your thoughts on Matt Cassel?


Crazily inconsistent. Can't throw the deep ball. Has all the weapons to succeed but doesn't. All the makings of a Free Agent.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TomahawkJock said:


> Matt Barkley, Geno Smith, Tyler Wilson, Tyler Bray, EJ Manuel, Logan Thomas...
> 
> Which one do you want Stadwon?


Barkley lol.


----------



## Notorious

At least one positive of today. Chris Johnson is owning the Texans.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TomahawkJock said:


> Crazily inconsistent. Can't throw the deep ball. Has all the weapons to succeed but doesn't. All the makings of a Free Agent.


He sucks. Simple as that, he's ruined his welcome here for sure.


----------



## Notorious

Hey Chiefs fans, you guys should pick up Brian Hoyer since the Pats dropped him. We know you guys love our backups. :durant


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I am watching the Jets/Niners game. The home fans are booing Sanchez like crazy. I kind of feel sorry for him.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

The Bills are showing out right now.


----------



## Evilpengwinz

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Greg Zuerlein, wow. Kicked a 58 yard FG and now a 60 yard FG.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

feelsbadman


----------



## Notorious

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Roddy White needs to do more damnit.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TripleG said:


> I am watching the Jets/Niners game. The home fans are booing Sanchez like crazy. I kind of feel sorry for him.


I feel sorry for his lack of talent.

He gets paid a lot of money to be absolutely terrible at his job. Don't feel bad for him.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Suck it Flacco haters:

http://espn.go.com/blog/afcnorth/post/_/id/55649/defending-joe-flaccos-record


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> At least one positive of today. Chris Johnson is owning the Texans.


Yet Titans are still losing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Fuck it. Time to give Vinny Testaverde the call.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

SUPERCAM


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Cam had a fantastic QB draw and a TD run following. Good plays by him.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Whos worse? Cassel or Sanchez? DEBATE


----------



## Notorious

Arcade said:


> Yet Titans are still losing.


Your point? Doesn't change the fact that Johnson owned them in the 1st half.

Texans fans, ugh.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Charles FUCKING Johnson. 7 tackles, 2.5 sacks today. :kobe3


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

:brady td stands


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Notorious said:


> Your point? Doesn't change the fact that Johnson owned them in the 1st half.
> 
> Texans fans, ugh.


I'd like to see him hit 100 yards and maybe get a score in their to quiet the hate for at least one week. Down by this much I doubt he'll get many more carries though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TomahawkJock said:


> Whos worse? Cassel or Sanchez? DEBATE


Tebow.

Quite amusing watching one try and play worse than the other. Not for me, but I'm sure it is for others.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

:brady


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Holmes down clutching knee. Actually dropped the ball and allowed it to be returned for TD. In typical Jets fashion.

Tear all the ACL's, tear them all. Holy fuck.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

:harden


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> Your point? Doesn't change the fact that Johnson owned them in the 1st half.
> 
> Texans fans, ugh.


Chris Johnson did have a good first half, however he didn't own anybody, especially when he had no TD runs.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Arcade said:


> Chris Johnson did have a good first half, however he didn't own anybody, especially when he had no TD runs.


Playing better than Foster :kobe


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*Jets fans are great. They boo Sanchez until Tebow comes in and then they boo Tebow :lmao*


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Patriots...........................damn.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I kinda sorta don't want us to win another game this season. I want us to have the full choice of which QB we're going to watch bust.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

lol bills


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Good to see the Pats back on top...


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Fumble recovery. LOL nice turnaround Bills.


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

spikes :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

6 turnovers...


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

ridley and bolden have both rushed for over 100 yards.


----------



## Arcade

JJ Watt owning the Titans. :troll


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

ridley seals it with his second touchdown of the game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

KEEP THE FUCKING FOOT IN, OLSEN.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

At least we are finally getting big points off turnovers. Also nice to see the running game turned up today in a big way.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

TOUCHDOWN :kobe3:kobe3:kobe3


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

welcome back, mccourty.


----------



## Notorious

CJ2K with a 100+ rushing yard game.


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> CJ2K with a 100+ rushing yard game.


Good for him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Bend, don't break. Kept ATL to a FG.


----------



## Arcade

Damn. What happened to the Jets?


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Arcade said:


> Damn. What happened to the Jets?


Tebow made them wear purity rings.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Charles Johnson got another fucking sack. If he doesn't win Defensive Player of the Week, I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



WWF said:


> Charles Johnson got another fucking sack. If he doesn't win Defensive Player of the Week, I'll be very surprised.


3.5 sacks, 8 tackles. Charles Johnson is so overlooked. He's dirty.

Carolina has been IN DAT ASS this game. Offense looks crisp. Defense definitely stepped it up. Just what this team needed.


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

lloyd :mark:


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Megatron needs his Starscream. Lions need a number two WR.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I can't imagine what the replacement refs would've done in this situation in ATL.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

If Atlanta ends up winning this game, I will feel bad for The Panthers. Hard fought game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'm fucking scared right now. I'm confident that the defense will blow this. I hope not.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

THEY DOWNED THE PUNT @ THE 1 YARD LINE. :kobe3:kobe3:kobe3:kobe3:kobe3


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

WHAT A PASS!!! WOW!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

NOOOOO


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*I hate the ham and egger PI calls.*


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

lolPanthers


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

How can I be a fan of this fucking team? Matt Bryant is going to make this without fucking question. I hate this shit.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*oh Carolina....*


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I seriously want to shoot Sean McDermott and Ron Rivera in the fucking face right now. How do you let that happen? Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



WWF said:


> How can I be a fan of this fucking team? Matt Bryant is going to make this without fucking question. I hate this shit.


This team fucking sucks. This defensive coordinate needs to fuck off.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



WWF said:


> I'm fucking scared right now. I'm confident that the defense will blow this. I hope not.





WWF said:


> I'm fucking scared right now. I'm confident that the defense will blow this. I hope not.





WWF said:


> I'm fucking scared right now. I'm confident that the defense will blow this. I hope not.





WWF said:


> I'm fucking scared right now. I'm confident that the defense will blow this. I hope not.





WWF said:


> I'm fucking scared right now. I'm confident that the defense will blow this. I hope not.





WWF said:


> I'm fucking scared right now. I'm confident that the defense will blow this. I hope not.





WWF said:


> I'm fucking scared right now. I'm confident that the defense will blow this. I hope not.


*WHY?*


----------



## Notorious

That Roddy catch was amazing.

Could the Falcons be the darkhorse to represent the NFC in the SB?


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

How the fuck are they a darkhorse? They're 4-0.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

how they a darkhorse? a lot of people saw this coming with their improved passing weapons and the fact that they said they were committed to pass more in the offseason. of course no one thought they would be this good, but definitely better than years past.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Ya they're the favourite...

They pretty much have no holes.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Falcons D is still kinda suspect. Offensive line can't give up that many sacks. Otherwise they're pretty scary. Michael Turner is not done just yet either.



WWF said:


> I can't imagine what the replacement refs would've done in this situation in ATL.


What was the controversy? I missed it perhaps. That was a touchback at the very end btw.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

He's probably referring to the Newton fumble. How they would have handled that situation.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

lolnotorious



MrMister said:


> What was the controversy? I missed it perhaps. That was a touchback at the very end btw.


Basically, Newton ran for the 1st down, fumbled the ball and it was recovered by Carolina behind the 1st down marker. The refs took 10-15 minutes deciding the call. Replacements would've rules it a TD or some shit.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Oh. It was clearly a fumble and clearly the Panthers recovered it so it probably would've been Falcons ball.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Well and there's the rules regarding the spot of the ball based on who recovered it. Lots of things they could have fucked up.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

As long as the Dolphins lose, everything will be better.


----------



## Notorious

:kobe2


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'm gonna be a browns fan. At least then ill expect failure.

Offense looked good though. And Charles Johnson is a bonafied star.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



WWF said:


> lolnotorious
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, Newton ran for the 1st down, fumbled the ball and it was recovered by Carolina behind the 1st down marker. The refs took 10-15 minutes deciding the call. Replacements would've rules it a TD or some shit.


They would have ruled it a cross check and have Tony Gonzalez attempt two free throws.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Aid180 said:


> They would have ruled it a cross check and have Tony Gonzalez attempt two free throws.


:lmao


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

It's week 4 and RGIII already is tied for the most rushing TDs by a QB in Redskins history.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Well it's not like the Skins have had athletic QBs in their history. JURGENSON, THEISMAN, and of course RYPIEN.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Mrmr how can you forget SEXY REXY?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Can't forget RGIII. Rex Daniel "Sexy Rexy" Grossman III.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Is Grossman really RGIII? LOL


----------



## Notorious

Where is Grossman playing nowadays?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

RGIII&OUT is RGIII's backup.


----------



## Notorious

So RGIII is RGIII's backup. :troll


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

HARRELL COMING IN


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Harrell's first snap and he trips over his own feet causing the fumble :lmao


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Remember that rumor that GB might want T-Jax. That fumble is why.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

TANNEHILL


----------



## Notorious

Aid180 said:


> Remember that rumor that GB might want T-Jax. That fumble is why.


T-JAXMANIA. Oh the memories.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Could be back if Fitzpatrick doesn't turn his performance around.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

HARTLINE is pure "they never cover the white guy."


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

lolpackers

Two guys fighting over INT, neither get it. :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

what is this shit Minnesota is trying to pull.

You're not real. Stop it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

The NEW officials screwing Green Bay

:lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

>Packers fans complain about replacement refs
>Packers fans getting trolled by the real ones

:lmao


----------



## #Mark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Skins suck


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Kerry Rhodes, was my favourite Jet when he was here, even though every other Jets fan seemed to hate him. Guy is excellence, glad to see him making game saving plays this year, especially against Miami and New England.


----------



## hardcore_rko

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Not again Miami :StephenA:sadpanda


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



#Mark said:


> Skins suck


SAY WHAT? 

SKINS BEAT TAMPA BAY!

RGIII chants were awesome.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Fun Fact: Cardinals are number 1 in the NFC West currently, better than Seattle, St. Louis, and proverbial Super Bowl favorite San Francisco.

Fun Fact: Only three teams remain undefeated this year: Atlanta, Houston, and Arizona. 

Fun Fact: In their last 13 regular season games, Arizona is 11-2.

Fun Fact: Arizona is currently the number one team in the NFL due to defeating The Eagles (Playoff Favorite), The Patriots (Playoff Favorite), Miami, and Seattle (Team that defeated Green Bay, a Playoff Favorite).

Believe the hype!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

RG3 RG3 RG3 RG3!


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Dat RGIII drive was awesome.


----------



## Notorious

Aid180 said:


> Fun Fact: Cardinals are number 1 in the NFC West currently, better than Seattle, St. Louis, and proverbial Super Bowl favorite San Francisco.
> 
> Fun Fact: Only three teams remain undefeated this year: Atlanta, Houston, and Arizona.
> 
> Fun Fact: In their last 13 regular season games, Arizona is 11-2.
> 
> Fun Fact: Arizona is currently the number one team in the NFL due to defeating The Eagles (Playoff Favorite), The Patriots (Playoff Favorite), Miami, and Seattle (Team that defeated Green Bay, a Playoff Favorite).
> 
> Believe the hype!


CARDIAC CARDS.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

how bad is Holmes' injury?


----------



## Arcade

Kolb leads the Cardinals to a heroic comeback on one of the best teams in the NFL, the Miami Dolphins.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

- Packers almost got screwed by the real refs in this game. I was sitting there just going "What the hell is going on with the Packers & the refs?". For the sake of justice, thank heavens they pulled through and won it. They got screwed monday night and ALMOST got screwed here, so it was nice to see them come back and win it. Saints are 0-4...that is just shocking. 

- Congrats to RGIII for the comeback win at the end. Those are defining moments for QBs and whatever problems the Skins have at the moment, it is important to see that they have a QB that can manage the offense and make the right plays & decisions when he has to. 

- Hell of a finish in the ATL/NC game. Panthers fought hard but it was cool to see the Falcons come back and take it. Actually, all three unbeaten teams are still unbeaten at the end of today which is kind of cool. Texans look phenomenal at the moment. 

Now come on Giants! I need you to win today guys!


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

oh man, the cards hype is taking off. i'm glad. CARDIAC CARDS.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

That Holding Call was a heart breaker. Good Call by the refs, but damn it! 

Come on Giants! Get the offense on track.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TripleG said:


> That Holding Call was a heart breaker. *Good Call by the refs, but damn it! *
> 
> Come on Giants! Get the offense on track.


Damn these refs being good at their job. :lmao

I'm expecting no less then 7 false starts by Chicago tomorrow.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Don't worry Aid, Dallas will try their ass off to match what Chicago does.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

If you could score by throwing INTs and going backwards, we might have the highest scoring Monday Night Football game in history.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Aid180 said:


> Damn these refs being good at their job. :lmao


Ha ha. No, I meant damn the Giants for committing an obvious penalty like that.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Well, a defensive stand off is what I expected. Not exactly entertaining TV though.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I hate Will Beatty with every passing minute. That long pass play to Bennett would have been HUGE, but no. You have to hold like a moron.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Second half is starting and the game is practically background noise to me. The Eagles had a nice scoring drive that surprised me. Wilson needs to get back on Coughlin's good side, they could use his speed.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Giants Defense looking awful on the opening drive of the half. Stellar.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Brian Dawkins is awesome.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Both teams getting their running games going. This could get interesting. 

Also, great stand there by the Giants' D deep in the red zone there.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Take that doghouse! Good return by Wilson.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Hasn't every return for Wilson been pretty big?


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Man and I thought the Steelers special team D was shaky...


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I don't recall. I know he does a decent job, but I think that's been his best return.

Coolquip, you obviously haven't seen a Lions game today or last week. 3 Special teams TDs allowed and several big returns of 60+.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Yeah Wilson has some nice returns tonight.

That 4th and inches took balls. I like it.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

That was ballsy as you can be there. I'll be honest. I wouldn't have gone for that. But goddamn it paid off.

EDIT: Well Eli...fuck. That was not one of your better ones.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Aid180 said:


> I don't recall. I know he does a decent job, but I think that's been his best return.
> 
> Coolquip, you obviously haven't seen a Lions game today or last week. 3 Special teams TDs allowed and several big returns of 60+.


Lol really? I saw the Harvin one today and the MCM2 but I just never thought about it. Yeah feel bad for Lions fans. Gotta love Cruz, I called it with that guy when I first saw him catch a long TD in preseason last year.



KNEEL DOWN CROMARTIE!!!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

WHY DID HE RUN IT OUT? Idiot. Bad decision there by ELIte.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Coolquip said:


> Lol really? I saw the Harvin one today and the MCM2 but I just never thought about it. Yeah feel bad for Lions fans. Gotta love Cruz, I called it with that guy when I first saw him catch a long TD in preseason last year.
> 
> 
> 
> KNEEL DOWN CROMARTIE!!!


Yeah, two today against the Vikings, Minnesota never actually scored an offensive TD today, and two long ones against The Titans with the MCM2 scoring play. The special teams coach and players should be scolded.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Lol Rolle pulling a Wile E. Coyote still not as bad as Graham Harrell's fall earlier.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*Can someone tell me why Victor Cruz's dance music hit when he got that TD.... in Philly? *


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Can someone tell me why Victor Cruz's dance music hit when he got that TD.... in Philly? *


Pretty sure that was just NBC. Man the Giants D is TIRED.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Can someone tell me why Victor Cruz's dance music hit when he got that TD.... in Philly? *


I think NBC did that. Someone on the crew could be a Giants fan.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

How is Vick still standing? NY has some of the best pass rushers and Vick is still standing and hasn't screwed up as much as he has been this season.

Edit: And now Blackburn gets to him.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



MrMister said:


> I think NBC did that. Someone on the crew could be a Giants fan.


*Not sure but it sounded like it was in the stadium. lol You could be right about that though since it makes no sense for the Philly guys to do that.*


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Speak of the devil..... Can you believe that was the first sack? Especially with these shitty o-lines and these BEAST D-Lines.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

OK Eli. Giants' D sort of bailed you out there. Time to make up for it and take the lead.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Anyone else find it a bit creepy when you think you're looking at a still pic of a player, then he blinks.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

And just like that, Eli turns on the 4th Quarte4r magic with a quick score. What the fucky fuck?!?!


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I swear if Eli played like this during the other 80% of his games, he'd probably already have all of Favre's records. The Eagles defense looked turrible.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

That was hilariously bad defense by Philly on every play.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Ironically, Brees could set the record versus his old team.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Giants, just let them score and give Eli as much time as possible.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Giants got this. Already in FG range.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Fucking A, that was a terrible 3rd and goal play call by Reid.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

PASS INTERFERENCE :lmao

C'mon man. You can't do that Philly. That would have been a long FG.

OFFENCE PASS INTERFERENCE :lmao

Barden, c'mon man. Now the Giants have 55 yards and no time outs.

EDIT: And now Reid called a timeout after the kicker missed. :lmao Icing the kicker helps the kicker if he gets a free kick.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Wow. Timeout was called on a missed FG.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

No good!!!!! Fuckin Andy Reid!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Have coaches not learned? This shit doesn't work that well. Philbin last week, too.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Andy Reid is one lucky motherfucker. That just needed a couple more yards on it.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

No good. For real this time. Barden screwed up and Tynes couldn't reach it.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Thought for a second it went in.

Ah well. Looks like ELITE ELI took a loss.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*Wow lol about 3 yards shy. *


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

WTF is this season?! Broncos, Pats, Giants, and Packers all .500! Saints winless!! ARIZONA 4-0!!!! I love seasons like this! It's just about anybody's season. Close games galore. Even though my Steelers aren't having a good start, as a football fan I'm happy.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I knew Tynes would miss that. Way too long for him.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Coolquip said:


> WTF is this season?! Broncos, Pats, Giants, and Packers all .500! Saints winless!! ARIZONA 4-0!!!! I love seasons like this! It's just about anybody's season. Close games galore. Even though my Steelers aren't having a good start, as a football fan I'm happy.


It's a fun year. I had hopes for Carolina, even after the Giants loss, but after today it's clear they need another year of fine tuning.

One of these years the Panthers are going to be a problem. We're a draft class and a few defensive free agent signings away from becoming a legit contender.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I don't know how the Eagles keep winning when they look so sloppy. Their schedule gets much tougher coming up and that will prove if they really are contenders. I'm still not sold on them.


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



kobra860 said:


> I don't know how the Eagles keep winning when they look so sloppy. Their schedule gets much tougher coming up and that will prove if they really are contenders. I'm still not sold on them.


Same here. All three wins by 2 points or less is not convincing at all.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Makaveli said:


> Same here. All three wins by 2 points or less is not convincing at all.


If the Eagles even had a decent line they'd be fine. They're massively talented but it doesn't mean shit when your injury prone QB is hit within a matter of second everyday.


----------



## HoHo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Talk about a defense minded game last night the G-men and Birds.Both teams didn't let the other get ahead or truely show their offenses in the first half.I must say both teams in the second half started to kill each other's defenses.Eli Manning tore up that secondary especially when Asomugha went out.As for the Eagles, McCoy killing that defense from the outside to the inside late, the Giants was chasing a mouse around the field! I thought that was the advantage to give Vick time to throw to Celek who was wide open at times.I guess people still don't know the scouting report of Celek and how good he is right now.Late in the game, I wished the Eagles would of scored a TD, instead giving Eli only having to get his team in field goal range.Crazy last push for the Giants, pass interference calls, that were wanted, but that last one on the Giants player, should of been on both, since Asomugha was holding too lol.Well it came down to the field goal, Tynes missing right, I WAS JUMPING IN THE AIR LIKE A SCHOOL GIRL SAYING YES! All of sudden I see Reid not celebrating, and I knew ohhh shit he called Timeout! I thought Tynes would be more ready to kick, and boy he had the distance going straight down the middle it just died a couple of yards short.Wooo stressful game, two solid wins vs the Giants and Ravens, good win there.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Missed the end of the Giants/Eagles because some dick set off the fire alarm making popcorn.


----------



## HoHo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Really what a fucker, Eagles can't celebrate because I am not, we have to go to Pittsburgh Sunday with the battle of PA let's go!!


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

HELL YEAH! They're showing the Cowboys game tonight here in the UK! Cowboys victory tonight please!


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Chuck Pagano has Leukemia.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

By the way, for anyone in the UK wondering where to watch tonight's Cowboys/Bears game, press the red button on BBC One at 1:30am


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Read that the Chiefs might go with Brady Quinn soon. KC is fucked. This will be another lost season. Perhaps they can get a real QB in the draft.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> By the way, for anyone in the UK wondering where to watch tonight's Cowboys/Bears game, press the red button on BBC One at 1:30am


The coverage is absolutely horrible. You don't want to watch it.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> The coverage is absolutely horrible. You don't want to watch it.


Yeah I know it's shocking, I watched it last week but hey, it's the best way to watch the Cowboys without streaming it from some crappy website on my computer.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



MrMister said:


> Read that the Chiefs might go with Brady Quinn soon. KC is fucked. This will be another lost season. Perhaps they can get a real QB in the draft.



Yeah. I read that too. And I agree with the reports. In fact, I'd take Tim Tebow in KC with a special option offense designed for Tebow. I think I mentioned that before, but you add an option offense and Tebow to a running game with Charles, Hillis, and that O Line with Bowe as the number one receiver and the decent but still alright defense, and they could win the AFC West. 

Good news for the Chiefs, there seem to be a couple of potential QBs coming up. Hopefully they can select a good one if it comes to that.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Yeah we talked about Tebow in KC and I joked about bringing back the T or the Wishbone.

If a true fullback still existed that could run and block and catch, some variation of the T or Bone could work. You'd have to build the best offensive line in the NFL though.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



MrMister said:


> Yeah we talked about Tebow in KC and I joked about bringing back the T or the Wishbone.
> 
> If a true fullback still existed that could run and block and catch, some variation of the T or Bone could work. You'd have to build the best offensive line in the NFL though.


I think Houston a couple years ago with Vonta Leach could have done that. Houston has one of, if not the best line in the NFL. Miami is pretty good as well.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

COWBOYS :mark: 

Chatbox is down for wrasslin' so I'll have to discuss the game here. :westbrook2 Hope Jay Cutler is in usual form tonight.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I hate Cutler on prime time television. It's like he's a completely different player.

Good sack by Melton. I've been liking his development. He's faster than your average defensive tackle.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Aid180 said:


> I hate Cutler


All that needs to be said tbh.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Dreading this game tonight, I can't help but be pessimistic for some reason about the result! Come on COWBOYS!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Perfect Poster said:


> All that needs to be said tbh.


:lmao That's me at the end of the night. I hate it when he has to take a time out when he's overwhelmed with a play. Happens every half.

Edit: And the predictable 3rd and long screen pass. I hate that too. It happens way too much.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Good TD pass by Romo.

fpalm


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Romo with that pick 6. :cole3


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Tillman interception TD! :cheer

Still early though. Especially with no offensive TDs so far.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Wow. I'm not even sure who to blame there, Romo or Bryant! I guess Romo should have been a bit more aware of everyone else other than Bryant who were in a better position, but I guess he was under pressure as that did look like a blitz! Then again, Bryant probably just thought Romo was going to throw it a bit later and turned around too late.

Yeah, I'm going to blame Romo.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

At least there is one thing fans of both teams can be proud of. No Roy Williams.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Romo is so awesome. :mark:


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

TOUCHDOWN MILES AUSTIN, GAME'S BACK ON BABY!


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



CamillePunk said:


> Romo is so awesome. :mark:


:yes :yes :yes

Fellow Cowboys fan, nice to meet ya!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> Wow. I'm not even sure who to blame there, Romo or Bryant! I guess Romo should have been a bit more aware of everyone else other than Bryant who were in a better position, but I guess he was under pressure as that did look like a blitz! Then again, Bryant probably just thought Romo was going to throw it a bit later and turned around too late.
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to blame Romo.


Nah that was a Dez fuck up. Romo gave him the signal of what was coming. Romo was right in reading what was coming. Dez just didn't have a clue.

Fuck yeah Romo on that drive to end the half.

Also :lmao @ your sig Aid. If I had been drinking something I would've spit all over my screen and it might have even come out my nose.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



MrMister said:


> Nah that was a Dez fuck up. Romo gave him the signal of what was coming. Romo was right in reading what was coming. Dez just didn't have a clue.
> 
> *Fuck yeah Romo on that drive to end the half.*
> 
> Also :lmao @ your sig Aid. If I had been drinking something I would've spit all over my screen and it might have even come out my nose.


I'm sorry to repeat it, but :yes :yes :yes


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Haha Jay Cutler has a pussy.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



MrMister said:


> Nah that was a Dez fuck up. Romo gave him the signal of what was coming. Romo was right in reading what was coming. Dez just didn't have a clue.
> 
> Fuck yeah Romo on that drive to end the half.
> *
> Also :lmao @ your sig Aid. If I had been drinking something I would've spit all over my screen and it might have even come out my nose.*


:lol

I did when I saw it. I thought it would be perfect for tonight's game. It's hilarious. Kittens and Cutler are like polar opposites. One brings joy and the other is joyless. That's Cutler's normal face too.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Would it really hurt Jon Gruden to try to be objective while calling this game?

Speaking of Cutler, this cracked me up.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Gruden is really lobbying to be the next Dallas coach in this game.:side:


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

TD Chicago!!! :cheer

What a great drive. I'm not use to seeing a bunch of completed passes.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

... *shoots self in the face*


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Hate to say it but great TD from the Bears, great throw from Cutler!

Edit: Oh crap, accidental double post! I thought my other one got deleted because of violent language or something, but it was just on a new page, my bad!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Major Wright! :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Romo is so unlucky, wow. He was kicking ass on that drive too.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Good drive from Romo. Good tip drill from Chicago. 

This is what I was hoping to see from Marshall and Cutler.

Edit: Well damn. Cutler fumble.

Well damn again. Briggs INT TD! :mark:


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

This is painful to watch...


----------



## Mikey Damage

Poor Romo. Playing well. Those first picks shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Two tipped passes and a blown route by Bryant. Yeah, Romo shouldn't really have any picks. The Bears secondary did a job getting the ball though.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I would've marked if Hester ran that kick back.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

FUMBLE :mark

Edit: Damn it :'(


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Pass interference should be overturned and it'll be 4th down.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'm a bit confused why is there a challenge on the field? I haven't been watching properly for the past 5 minutes, surely if it were a deflection or not and the receiver did not catch it that counts as a down either way, right?


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dez is having himself quite the night. Some sweet drops...


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Another INT. That one was Romo's fault.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Fair play this just isn't the Cowboys' night, especially Romo's!


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I just saw that 3rd down catch and the following TD pass from the Bears. 

I think God really does hate the Cowboys, lol. 

Now speaking as a Giants fan, I am going to go ahead and say that the entire NFC East is mediocre. Giants have a terribly banged up secondary, the Skins have a great rookie QB, but not much else, the Eagles are only winning by 1 or 2 points and have an offense that can't find consistency, and the Cowboys are once again their "Get a shit ton of talent, but keep shooting ourselves in the feet" selves. 

No team is looking truly great in that division.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

*Dallas is terrible and it breaks my heart. They need a new coach and a new offensive line. I don't wanna see 'em blow up the team but they need to do something.... this is just embarrassing.*


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Another :favre


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Another Wright INT! Great read by Wright.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

What an ass kicking. Bears just plain and simply kicked Dallas's ass tonight.



TheStudOfEngland said:


> I'm a bit confused why is there a challenge on the field? I haven't been watching properly for the past 5 minutes, surely if it were a deflection or not and the receiver did not catch it that counts as a down either way, right?


Pass interference was the call. If there is a deflection/tip before the PI occurs, you can challenge that. Otherwise you can't challenge PI.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Cowboys putting in DA PACKER KILLER!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I feel Captain Neckbeard could still be a starter in the NFL. It's a shame he was the first Tebow victim. At least if Romo ever gets hurt, Dallas can still be in games.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I'm pretty sure Dallas has scored the least amount of TDs of all NFL teams. Genius idea to not upgrade the O-line. They actually weren't that bad this game though. Can't really say there were good, but the pass protection wasn't why they lost. Romo and the WRs just tarded out.

Yep, they just confirmed Dallas is last in scoring. Worse than Cleveland. Worse than Miami. Worse than JACKSONVILLE.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



MrMister said:


> What an ass kicking. Bears just plain and simply kicked Dallas's ass tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass interference was the call. If there is a deflection/tip before the PI occurs, you can challenge that. Otherwise you can't challenge PI.


Thanks for the answer but, what difference does that make? Surely a PI and a deflection causes a down anyway, so it doesn't matter what it was, right?


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

how does one throw 5 picks in a game?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> Thanks for the answer but, what difference does that make? Surely a PI and a deflection causes a down anyway, so it doesn't matter what it was, right?


Defensive pass interference makes it a first down for Chicago. No PI made it 4th down. Because of a tipped pass, there is no pass interference because the ball is considered a free ball.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> Thanks for the answer but, what difference does that make? Surely a PI and a deflection causes a down anyway, so it doesn't matter what it was, right?


If it was PI without a deflection it can't be reviewed and it's 1st down at the spot of the foul. If PI happens in the end zone it's 1st and Goal at the 1. 

Since it was deflected you can challenge that fact. The officials saw the tip on the replay and called off the PI. PI can't happen if the ball is tipped before the PI occurs. So yeah, that down counted as an incompletion and it was 4th down after that.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Anyway, good game by Chicago. They are finally looking like a team solid in every front. Jaguars, BYE, Lions, Panthers, and Titans are the next 5 weeks, and Chicago could realistically become 8-1 in that time frame. Of course, Carolina and Detroit can put up a good fight too, so I could easily see 5-3 as well. No game is easy though and anything can happen, but that game definitely makes me feel better about the rest of the up coming games.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

I am so proud of the Bears tonight. That was the complete game most of us Chicago fans have been waiting for. My two favorite things tonight were the 73 yard Briggs pick 6 and Conte's two solo tackles on fuckin WITTEN. He's supposed to be some big TE and Conte just threw him down twice. I got a good laugh from that. Dallas looked terribly uninspired.


----------



## Arcade

Hell yeah. Dallas lost.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

It's always good when Dallas loses, I think, for everybody - other than of course Dallas fans.

On a Dolphins note... hella depressed after that game Sunday. Typical Dolphins. But again we showed heart and again, I just can't help but to feel like the coaching hurt us bad for a consecutive week. LATE in the game of all fucking times AGAIN for Philbin to get stupid.

I'm proud of this team though man. Fucking could be 3-1 right now, in all honesty -- SHOULD be.

Tannehill's footwork has improved every game. He's gotten "bigger" behind the pocket since game 1. Reggie Bush just isn't a true #1 featured back but I do think he is a very valuable asset. Defense is starting to get back to Miami Dolphins style of defense. 

To end; Brian Hartline is the fucking man.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Aren't we on week 5 now? How come the thread title hasn't changed yet? It keeps reminding me of the lockout.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*

Change it to "The Dolphins Make Me Cry".


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Jobberwacky said:


> Aren't we on week 5 now? How come the thread title hasn't changed yet? It keeps reminding me of the lockout.


Refs tried to screw the Packers again.


----------



## hardcore_rko

*re: NFL Thread: Week 5 - Did you know? Jets O > Dallas O, ie fire Jerry Jones*



Joel Anthony said:


> It's always good when Dallas loses, I think, for everybody - other than of course Dallas fans.
> 
> On a Dolphins note... hella depressed after that game Sunday. Typical Dolphins. But again we showed heart and again, I just can't help but to feel like the coaching hurt us bad for a consecutive week. LATE in the game of all fucking times AGAIN for Philbin to get stupid.
> 
> I'm proud of this team though man. Fucking could be 3-1 right now, in all honesty -- SHOULD be.
> 
> Tannehill's footwork has improved every game. He's gotten "bigger" behind the pocket since game 1. Reggie Bush just isn't a true #1 featured back but I do think he is a very valuable asset. Defense is starting to get back to Miami Dolphins style of defense.
> 
> To end; Brian Hartline is the fucking man.


Dolphins always find a way to break my heart 
there are good chances this team could be 3-3 when bye comes but again with this team i dont know what to expect.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 4 - The refs screwed Green Bay = The refs are fucking AWESOME!*



hardcore_rko said:


> Dolphins always find a way to break my heart
> there are good chances this team could be 3-3 when bye comes but again with this team i dont know what to expect.


We should be 3-1 I mean we had the Jets and we DEFINITELY had the Cards. If not, we're at least 2-2. However the East is way down this season and overall the AFC as a whole doesn't remind me of the AFC of [recent] past. So who knows.. we just gotta keep playing tough. All I ask is for them to play the way they have been. Coaching must tighten up too.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Good job, good effort.

:no:


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

wouldn't Jerry Jones have to fire himself?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Good thing you get the joke.

Here's the next few games for Dallas:

Ravens
Panthers
Giants
Falcons
Eagles

GOOD BYE

Garrett will probably be fired after the Falcons game.

Also, Romo can't be re-signed. It just can't happen. We actually have something good building on this defense and it's time to rebuild the offense around MURRAY. Build an offensive line and start the quest for the next QB.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> Also, Romo can't be re-signed. It just can't happen. We actually have something good building on this defense and it's time to rebuild the offense around MURRAY. Build an offensive line and start the quest for the next QB.


:hmm: Not sure if serious.

That is a tough schedule for the 'Boys. What happened to the team that went into New York and beat the Giants?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Happy Birthday Chuck Pagano. Get well soon.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

This new threat title... upsets me :'(


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

lol at Romo. The NFC East is wide open right now.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



CamillePunk said:


> :hmm: Not sure if serious.
> 
> That is a tough schedule for the 'Boys. What happened to the team that went into New York and beat the Giants?


Yeah I'm serious. Romo can't get it done. He's been at this for a few years now. He's regressed hard from last year; he's a turnover machine atm. Not all are his fault, but more than enough are. He's part of the problem once again. He's been the QB during some of Dallas's worst defeats. There's only so long Ware can play at a really high level. Murray might only have three or four years in him. Less if they don't get a better offensive line. And then there's Garrett. Should've fired him last year. He's terrible. Part of it is execution and Garrett can't control that directly, but a lot of it is preparation and adjustment and he might be the worst HC the Cowboys have ever had.

Maybe if we get a QB type coach in here to help Romo, he could make it happen, but it's extremely doubtful at this point. Might as well just get a new younger not been destroyed mentally quarterback instead.

Maybe Romo will finally truly rise up with another team. It ain't happening with Dallas. Perhaps Romo turns it around this season. We still got WRs that can't catch, a line that can barely block, and a HC that will do stupid shit each and every game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



kobra860 said:


> lol at Romo. The NFC East is wide open right now.


Wide open dumpster fire.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Also lmao generic Garrett

http://www.nfl.com/videos/dallas-cowboys/0ap2000000068184/Cowboys-postgame-press-conference


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Cowboys need Jimmy Johnson to straighten out their problems.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

lol we've been saying this since at least 1997. JIMMY WOULD'VE DRAFTED RANDY MOSS. I'm still bitter to this day that Dallas passed on MOSS.

Nah, I'm over it, but man...what could've been.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> lol we've been saying this since at least 1997. JIMMY WOULD'VE DRAFTED RANDY MOSS. I'm still bitter to this day that Dallas passed on MOSS.
> 
> Nah, I'm over it, but man...what could've been.






:troll


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

That was a bad day. Pure Karma for the Great Train Robbery.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Marked for Pat & John. 

Yeah I remember that game. Thanksgiving was RUINED. Can't believe that late 90's Vikings team never made it to a Super Bowl.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

The Vikes being upset by the Falcons is easily one of the biggest shocks of all time.

That was supposed to be VIKINGS v BRONCOS.

Let's be real though. Terrell Davis would've still owned the Vikes.

Who was that Falcons QB? lol Chris Chandler. Had to look it up. I was thinking Chris Chambers.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Getting destroyed by the Giants 41-0 in 2000 was a shock too. Then the Giants got similarly dominated by THE GREATEST DEFENSE OF ALL TIME in the Super Bowl. :stuff


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

That was all Trent Dilfer.:side:


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Yeah Trent Dilfer is better than Dan Marino according to some.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Most underrated players by position off the top of my head:

QB - Matt Ryan
RB - Marshawn Lynch
WR - Percy Harvin
TE - Tony Gonzalez
OL - no clue :side: (don't pay attention to this like I used to)

DL - Haloti Ngata (honorable mention Justin Smith)
DE - Trent Cole (4-3)
DE - Not sure (3-4)
ILB - Sean Lee
OLB - Aldon Smith
S - Earl Thomas
CB - probably still Marcus Trufant, but there are a lot of underrated CBs around the league.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> Most underrated players by position off the top of my head:
> 
> QB - Matt Ryan
> RB - Marshawn Lynch
> WR - Percy Harvin
> TE - Tony Gonzalez
> OL - no clue :side: (don't pay attention to this like I used to)
> 
> DL - Haloti Ngata
> DE - Trent Cole (4-3)
> DE - Not sure (3-4)
> ILB - Sean Lee
> OLB - Aldon Smith
> S - Earl Thomas
> CB -* probably still Marcus Trufant, but there are a lot of underrated CBs around the league.*


Flowers?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Johnathan Joseph?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



TomahawkJock said:


> Flowers?


Flowers definitely.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Chris fucking Gamble.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Yes to all these. Like I said there a lot of underrated CBs. Most play on smaller market teams.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> Yes to all these. Like I said there a lot of underrated CBs. Most play on smaller market teams.


Sherman & Browner of the Seahawks are sensational. Webb of the Ravens doesn't get a lot of praise either but he's very good.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Seahawks have the best secondary in the league. They not only cover but they come after your ass too.


A big reason why Seattle got so many sacks against GB was the coverage downfield. They completely took away all deep routes. That D line just feasted and dominated until GB finally adjusted.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Ngata is phenomenal, not enough is said about the guy for sure. 

Matt Ryan gets a fair amount of praise. He needs to get a ring before I can consider him at Dilfer status though. Definitely not before Flacco though. That would be a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

As far as underrated QB's go...

Andy Dalton


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> Seahawks have the best secondary in the league. They not only cover but they come after your ass too.
> 
> 
> A big reason why Seattle got so many sacks against GB was the coverage downfield. They completely took away all deep routes. That D line just feasted and dominated until GB finally adjusted.


The entire defense is amazing. I was reading that they run a hybrid defense because they have the personnel to do it. Changing from 4-3 to 3-4 all the time + air-tight press coverage and complete safeties = elite defense. The Seahawks are a Quarterback away from being a serious contendor.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Daryl Washington deserves some praise for his last year and this year so far. He's been doing well at the ILB position.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Watch out for Justin Houston this year..


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



TomahawkJock said:


> Watch out for Justin Houston this year..


At least he'll get some playing time with all of those turnovers. :troll


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Denver at New England should really be the primetime game over Chargers vs Saints this Sunday. Probably won't even watch the latter.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I recall saying that Manning should have gone to either the Seahawks or the Niners solely because of their defenses overwhelming ability. those teams with Manning would have no doubt won the superbowl(if Manning stays healthy) in my mind.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

NO DOUBT. Seattle doesn't have the receivers that Denver does. I can't blame Manning for not going there.

The Saints/Chargers is the primetime game because Brees could break Unitas's consecutive TD streak.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I was shocked when Peyton didn't pick the Niners.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

You guys remember the Hall of Fame Game back in August. If I told you then that one of those teams would be 4-0, the other 0-4, which would you have chosen?


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Yeah I really expected Peyton to go to San Francisco. Hell of a schmooze job by John Elway to get Peyton to choose Denver. Or maybe Peyton just didn't want to play in San Francisco for personal reasons, who knows. :side: 

I don't know about Seattle but the 49ers definitely would have been favorites with Manning once it was clear he could still play at a high level.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Even though I hate them...Peyton with the Texans would've been nasty.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I was shocked when he choose the Bronco's too. Thought him to the Niners was pretty much a done deal.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Well it's confirmed, Holmes is out for the season with a Lisfranc injury.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000068966/article/santonio-holmes-likely-out-for-season-with-lisfranc-injury?module=HP11_breaking_news


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

there goes the Jets season.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

The Jets have awful luck. Hopefully this won't lead to Sanchez continuing to stink it up and Tebow getting thrown in there. It's already bad enough that ESPN can't stop talking about Tebow when he's not even starting.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



TKOK! said:


> there goes the Jets season.


Hopefully but as the Giants have shown recently, it's next man up. Guys go down & the young hungry 2nd stringers have breakout games.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



kobra860 said:


> The Jets have awful luck. Hopefully this won't lead to Sanchez continuing to stink it up and Tebow getting thrown in there. It's already bad enough that ESPN can't stop talking about Tebow when he's not even starting.


Heck, at this point, Jets really don't have any receivers. They might as well put a run only QB in.

So I'm ;istening to the Cowboys fans, former players, and experts talking about the loss Monday and it baffles me. Just 4 weeks ago it's Romo is as goof as Aikman, now it's Romo should be cut, Orton should be starting, and a lot of over reactions. I mean, Romo made some mistakes, but he is in no way a bad quarterback. He had his number one receiver play incompentently and he went against a top 5 defense in turnovers and rushing. I would take Romo right now over at least 20 NFL QBs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Not bothered, As long as Holmes is back for the Superbowl.

:jordan2


----------



## Oakue

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Jets have lost their best players on each side of the ball. Damn. I think 5 wins would be an accomplishment.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Jets set to sign...*Jason Hill*. They made it clear in their statements earlier they didn't want a big name for Sanchez to contend with, so no TO, Ocho, or Plax.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000069101/article/reports-new-york-jets-to-sign-wide-receiver-jason-hill?module=HP11_headline_stack


On an even more interesting note, Steeler Nation, your Coach Mike Tomlin serious pushed for acquiring Mike Vick when he was available. He was even willing to go against ownership, the only thing that stopped him, ironically was Big Ben's legal issues i.e. Rape Fest '09.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000068990/article/mike-tomlin-wanted-steelers-to-sign-michael-vick

Now THAT would have been interesting.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

i hope all cowboys fans are like this,

dude has got insane swag, the shirt, the voice, the music, the smoking, the shades etc.:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Aid180 said:


> Heck, at this point, Jets really don't have any receivers. They might as well put a run only QB in.
> 
> So I'm ;istening to the Cowboys fans, former players, and experts talking about the loss Monday and it baffles me. Just 4 weeks ago it's Romo is as goof as Aikman, now it's Romo should be cut, Orton should be starting, and a lot of over reactions. I mean, Romo made some mistakes, but he is in no way a bad quarterback. He had his number one receiver play incompentently and he went against a top 5 defense in turnovers and rushing. I would take Romo right now over at least 20 NFL QBs.


He hasn't had a good game since week 1. This compounded with other big game failures points to moving on and not re-signing him. 

Cutting Romo is pretty dumb though. At least try to trade him if possible. If not, let him play out his contract and start the search for the next QB.

As good as Aikman? Who said this? Aikman is one of the best big game QBs in NFL history. He also had a laughably better team around him.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> He hasn't had a good game since week 1. This compounded with other big game failures points to moving on and not re-signing him.
> 
> Cutting Romo is pretty dumb though. At least try to trade him if possible. If not, let him play out his contract and start the search for the next QB.
> 
> As good as Aikman? Who said this? Aikman is one of the best big game QBs in NFL history. He also had a laughably better team around him.


Actually, it was Aikman himself that said Romo was a better QB than he was. http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/da...y-romo-is-a-better-quarterback-than-i-was.ece


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Aikman is just being nice and humble. Stat wise Romo is though.


In other news, Jackie Batttle is the 1st team RB for the Chargers. WHA....?


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> Aikman is just being nice and humble. Stat wise Romo is though.


Only because today's NFL is pass friendly.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Very true, and that offense revolved around Emmitt Smith. There were pass happy teams then too like Miami and Houston. Aikman made his money on play action and few QBs were as on the money as him.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Speaking of Romo, Theismann ripped him apart.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> Aikman is just being nice and humble. Stat wise Romo is though.
> 
> 
> *In other news, Jackie Batttle is the 1st team RB for the Chargers. WHA....?*


So this is how his tenure ends in San Diego.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Should have asked for work off. didnt even realize until now its gonns be Brady vs Manning. would say greatest rivalry of the last decade.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Not even getting the game. Getting bills/49ers instead.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Aaron Hernandez returned to practice, listed questionable, could likely end up being a game-time decision for this Sunday

:mark:


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

NFC Offensive Player of September is Matt Ryan. NFC Defensive Player of September is Tim Jennings. Not bad. :datass


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

A.J. Green & J.J. Watt winning the AFC ones respectively.

A.J. Green is my favorite young receiver and really might be my favorite non-Patriot, I think he eclipsed Patrick Willis in my book. As for J.J., even though I hate the Texans I just can't bring myself to dislike him. The kid is awesome.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

It's ok team. You can rebound! BELIEVE THE HYPE!


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Dat Okie Sam Bradford getting it done on the opening drive.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Every Cardinals game is just depressing. I get their doing well and all but Fitzgerald never gets to play to potential. SHOULD BE BEAST.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

This game is just as bad as I thought it would be. So there was no disappointment.

Cards down? All going according to plan.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Throw to Fitzgerald. That is all the playbook and gameplan should have. Come on Cards! Good Defense so far besides that horrible blunder on the first drive. 

Amendola also looks done for the night, and potentially for a couple weeks with what appears to be a broken clavicle. Still looking for complete results.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Yeash this is just bad. 

I'm just watching in hopes that guys I have on my fantasy teams do something.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

zZZzzzzzZZZZZzz


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

:lmao Bradford. Awful.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

That was a great play by Peterson more than Bradford being awful. Bradford shouldn't have tried that though.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Poor Kolb. He sucks enough without getting massacred every play.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Kolb's chin strap wasn't even done up.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

*A COMPLETION OMG*


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Huge first down.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Rams front 7 is beast.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

STIFFARM.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Nice throw. Finally something exciting.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Rams are dominating the line of scrimmage in this game. This comeback will take a HERCULEAN effort by the Cards.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

That was some of the oddest hair I've ever seen there on Toler.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Some really questionable play calls for the Cards in the red zone. Rams deserve the win though. Cards offense was awful.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

NFC West is legit this year.


----------



## Arcade

It's about time that the Cardinals we all know showed up.


----------



## Oakue

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Won't be long with Fisher as the coach until the Rams are serious competitors for the long haul. Hell, they all ready look vastly improved.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Told y'all I wasn't buying into the Cardinals. :durant

GO SAM BRADFORD. SOONERS.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Steven Jackson will be a free agent after the end of the season. The Rams have voided the final year of his contract.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

*Jackson deserves a better team. It's a shame he's had to spend 9 years in St Louis. *


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

so a ravens fan decides to watch the cards game in my presence and they lose. i'm annoyed. cards better not falter in the next 4 weeks.

it looks the like conversationalist will be back in the lineup. never thought i would be happy to see him play. 

decastro isn't limping. my excitement for week 9 and the weeks after is reaching an all time high.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I have to know who the hell the conversationalist is.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Guys I think the Saints are finally gonna win this week. Their schedule sure doesn't get any easier though. @ Denver, vs Philly, 2 games against Atlanta. Giants, 49ers still to go.

My NFC South pick is in jeopardy.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

If the Saints lose this weekend, I can actually see them going 0-7. They have a hard schedule this year and Carolina and Tampa aren't pushovers despite their record.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> I have to know who the hell the conversationalist is.


bin laden sympathizer or conversationalist? google that for some fun. 

it's rashard mendenhall. i'd elaborate on my feelings, but it isn't week 9 and decastro isn't cleared so i'll find some other team to talk about.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Who is the genius that came up with the idea of having TNF? I think most of their games are usually awful to watch.


----------



## Oakue

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I agree. Thursday Night Football sucks. But I do think it has much to do with the NFL Network presentation which in my opinion is horrible.

Plus, last week they made the Ravens play a Sunday night game that ended at like 11:30 at night and then made them play on Thursday. Stupid. All TNF teams should be playing at 1:00 on Sundays.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I don't mind TNF at all. Gives me an extra day where I can watch a football game. Scheduling could definitely be smarter though.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

If it were Ravens vs. Steelers on Thursday night, you guys wouldn't be complaining. Sometimes it just happens to be a bad game. I mean, some are bad scheduling, but in June, who would have thought Carolina vs. New York and Green Bay vs. Chicago would be crappy games? Not a lot would. It's just circumstance. Sometimes a team just doesn't show up. In fact a lot of Thursday Night games this year are divisional games, and those games play a lot rougher and tougher than non-divisional games. Sometimes those type of games are not high scoring games with the best offense, and Baltimore vs. Cleveland, Chicago vs. Green Bay, and St. Louis vs. Arizona shows that. You can't script an entertaining game to occur, and they tried to make sure one would happen often with several divisional games. It just hasn't worked out yet.


----------



## HullKogan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

*I love TNF. I don't care what teams are playing I'm going to watch.*


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

TNF makes my week go faster. 6 days is way too long between NFL games.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I love TNF. I don't care what teams are playing I'm going to watch.*


Honestly, they could pick better games. I mean the Cards and the Rams? I almost creamed myself pre-game at the thought of Bradford vs Kolb. 

:mark:

Seriously, I do like it. Kolb is actually having a good season though. He's doing better than Vick right now. Speaking of, I can't believe the Eagles are 3-1. The ugliest 3-1 team in the league.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Depends on the match up for me.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

http://www.6magazineonline.com/2012/10/a-facebook-convo-between-nfl-qbs/

I laughed quite a bit.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Tough game on the road tomorrow but after two heartbreaks I am very interested to just see how this team reacts an plays. LEGGO FINS!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Falcons game early, Bears game late. That'll keep me entertained all day.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Cleveland with the deep ball. 62 yard TD. Still more interested in the Steeler/Eagle game though.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Headliner said:


> http://www.6magazineonline.com/2012/10/a-facebook-convo-between-nfl-qbs/
> 
> I laughed quite a bit.


EVERYONE HAS TO READ WHAT'S IN THAT LINK IF THEY HAVEN'T.

It's funny shit.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> EVERYONE HAS TO READ WHAT'S IN THAT LINK IF THEY HAVEN'T.
> 
> It's funny shit.


I second this notion. If you like NFL, you should laugh at this. Unless you don't have a soul.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Dem fumbles


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

That is fucking hilarious :lmao :lmao


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Atlanta and Washington is going slowly at the moment. End of the 1st and still 0-0.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Charles is raping the Ravens. But the Chiefs are losing. Of Course.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Redskins pick 6 is the only score right now in Washington.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Giants, I fucking hate you. You let the Browns go up on you 14-0 just so you can go "Oh yeah, we're playing Football" and then go insane and take the lead off of two turnovers.

If you don't allow the Browns to go up 14-0 in the first place, we fans don't have to go through this crap!


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Headliner said:


> http://www.6magazineonline.com/2012/10/a-facebook-convo-between-nfl-qbs/
> 
> I laughed quite a bit.


Best part is when Russel Wilson says he's thrown a game winning td and Rodgers replied with "EAT SHIT AND DIE"


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

What the fuck..


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Flacco's an elite QB guys. :favre


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

:lmao fuck this shit.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Suggs looking to return in November...he cray. Defense sure could use him if he's healthy though.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

JULIO!!! :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Cassel is hurt..


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Well now I'm worried.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

The Brady Quinn era in Kansas City has begun! :side:


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Refs screwing KC right there. Should have been a defensive TD.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I WANT THE REPLACEMENT REFS BACK!


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

THE RIGHT CALL WAS MADE.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



CamillePunk said:


> THE RIGHT CALL WAS MADE.


So Flacco was still moving forward but his forward progress had ended? Alright then.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

We got screwed today. Fucking screwed.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Don't fuck up the kick plz.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Giants won! Thank God. This had trap game written all over it and started awful initially. I am not going to brag about beating a winless team and the G-Men have ALOT to work on. But, we're still in the hunt.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

WOOOOO.

Did you guys miss me in the thread today? I didn't have my computer around. Did the rest of the STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE?


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Thank GAWD he made that kick! Sucks about Troy though. Hoping Indianapolis wins.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Why do you hope Indy wins? I always root for NFC vs AFC.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



TripleG said:


> Giants won! Thank God. This had trap game written all over it and started awful initially. I am not going to brag about beating a winless team and the G-Men have ALOT to work on. But, we're still in the hunt.


Ahmad Bradshaw had a helluva day. That's a plus.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



JM said:


> WOOOOO.
> 
> Did you guys miss me in the thread today? I didn't have my computer around. Did the rest of the STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE?


you keep putting up the signal and people aren't answering. hooper is a falcons fan and i'm on the IR w/ decastro.

i'm glad they won though. i figure i can talk about the team w/o mentioning them. i had to change the rooms i was watching the game to avoid the ravens fans curse.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

How did you think the conversationalist looked?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

ANDREW FUCKING LUCK!


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



TomahawkJock said:


> ANDREW FUCKING LUCK!


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> How did you think the conversationalist looked?


he was good. i would have said great if it wasn't for the ball magically falling out his hand when he could have broke for a huge run. 

there was no phantom pressure or anything. i think the ball was too wet for him, but mothers don't get that excuse when they drop babies on their heads.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



JM said:


> Why do you hope Indy wins? I always root for NFC vs AFC.


A) I HATE the Packers. I hate them for their bandwagon fans. I CANT STAND Rodgers or Matthews. And I hate them for SB45. 

B) I'm a sucker for a feel good story.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Marked for the Eagles losing. Can't stand them although I like Andy Reid.

Scratching my fucking head at Carolina. :/


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Brye said:


> Marked for the Eagles losing. Can't stand them although I like Andy Reid.
> 
> Scratching my fucking head at Carolina. :/


Tell me about it, I was SOOO worried Suisam would miss that kick.


----------



## Theproof

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Another dominant performance by my niners.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Can't wait to see what we do with our ridiculously high draft pick.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Good win by Chicago. 4-1. The defense is amazing.


----------



## BruiserKC

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Aid180 said:


> Good win by Chicago. 4-1. The defense is amazing.


Now if only the Bears can put together a full game offensively. Cutler must have taken the first half off and was back in the locker room stuffing his face of crab and shrimp. 

Still very early in the season, but looks like it will be a Vikings and Bears scrap for the division title.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

The amount of fumbles this week is staggering.


----------



## Evilpengwinz

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Raiders not playing tonight 

On the bright side, a safety has been scored this week and Green Bay lost :mark::mark: Just want to see Saints go to 0-5 and a Vince Wilfork pick 6 now.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



TomahawkJock said:


> We got screwed today. Fucking screwed.












4-1 baby #UglySwag


----------



## Arcade

Texans are finally gonna be on a long deserved NBC Sunday Night game.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

These refs are awful, wow.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Vikings continue to inflate their record by playing nobodies, next week, RG3less Washington.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

5-0 is all I've got to say, 5-0


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

COLTS COLTS COLTS.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Let's see how Brady Quinn does in KC...He was never really given a fair shot in Cleveland. He might be able to revitalize his career in Kansas City.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

RGIIInjured says he'll play next week


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

If RG3 plays the week after a concussion, the NFL's concussion policy is squat.

Also


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I notice not much Tannehill love BUT THAT'S WHAT'S UP because the kid still has work to do. Best thing so far is that he has been cleaning up his mistakes from game to game. Love that. We just are pretty inept around him so he doesn't have many weapons. Working mans WR core/TE and Reggie Bush who isn't a true #1 because he's just not built like that.

Miami D is capable but has to play more consistently. Must get to 3-3 before the bye and with St. Louis at home we should be able to do it. Not sleeping on them at all though. 

Andrew Luck is a fucking BEAAAAASSSSTTTT I loved seeing him take over that game late that's what playing QB is all about that kid showed some fucking GUTS yesterday. Great win for them their fans their coach and that whole community I know it's a rough time.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I wish I had seen the entire GB/Indy game. I only caught the 4th quarter and Luck and Wayne were awesome. I'm insanely jealous that the Colts lucked out. Yeah I had to. SORRY.

Also, Ponder and Harvin were damn good too. Ponder threw a couple INTs, but he made up for them with a great throw and an even better catch from Rudolph. Not sure the Vikings are the best team in the North, but they will be at some point. Adrian Peterson's recovery from a major knee injury is also incredible. He's lost nothing. He still has that amazing burst and crazy quickness. Shit he seems stronger.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Going to need more than a 6 pack to get through tonight. I want at least an effort.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

You really wanna know the only way the Jets will win this game?

Two words: TEBOW TIME.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I wonder how many years it will take Luck to become the best QB in the league. we all know it's going to happen. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

He needs a better offensive line. A quality RB is needed too. Aside from that, Luck is the type of QB that will make most any WR look good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I hope no one is suggesting that he's making Wayne look good. Those comments were just as bad when it was Manning at QB. No one makes Wayne look good, he just happens to be really good. The guy is legit.

But he has made some of our other scrubs(aka everyone else 8*D) look pretty damn good.

And our offensive line is atrocious, I hate it almost as much as I hate our secondary.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

MrMister and I are now Colts fans along with our best friend Magic btw.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

also I hate this Brady/Manning shit. how is it that whenever Brady wins he gets absolutely ALL the credit while Manning somehow gets all the blame? Does no one ever consider that for most of his career Brady had the far superior *team*, not far superior but Im just mad 8*D, and yet it's always about how Brady is better than Manning because of their record against one another. Last time I checked, they don't actually go on defense and try to stop each other. And last time I checked, one guy has a run game while the other guy has his runningback fumbling the ball all over the place. Brady is 9-4 against Manning because his team has usually been better, not him. I'm not saying Manning is better either, but that win/loss record means almost nothing to me in terms of which is better than the other.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

^ that's the first sign of a broncos fan.

where is this thread broncos fan? i missed the tebow centered post, it's like manning killed the 4 fans here so he deserves blame for that loss.

who do the cardinals play? i need to know if it's worth hyping them up while i search for a new distraction.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Magic said:


> also I hate this Brady/Manning shit. how is it that whenever Brady wins he gets absolutely ALL the credit while Manning somehow gets all the blame? Does no one ever consider that for most of his career Brady had the far superior *team*, not far superior but Im just mad 8*D, and yet it's always about how Brady is better than Manning because of their record against one another. Last time I checked, they don't actually go on defense and try to stop each other. And last time I checked, one guy has a run game while the other guy has his runningback fumbling the ball all over the place. Brady is 9-4 against Manning because his team has usually been better, not him. I'm not saying Manning is better either, but that win/loss record means almost nothing to me in terms of which is better than the other.


No you know how a Brady fan feels about Eli.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

*Arizona plays Buffalo I think, Impulse.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

the only thing i learned about the colts is that andrew luck can make ba look good, which puts him in my top 5.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Lol Peyton or Eli. Still ai'nt giving a shit about Last Resort though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Joe Namath could run those guys up the field all day.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

:lmao Jets...


----------



## Notorious

It's a joke how easy the Texans schedule has been the first 5 games.

Dolphins, Jaguars, Broncos, Titans, Jets.

By far the easiest schedule so far this year and it's not even close.

But whatever, it is what it is.


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> It's a joke how easy the Texans schedule has been the first 5 games.
> 
> Dolphins, Jaguars, Broncos, Titans, Jets.
> 
> By far the easiest schedule so far this year and it's not even close.
> 
> But whatever, it is what it is.


Easiest? They've beat the Broncos, and will face the Packers and Ravens in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Notorious

I said easiest so far...they obviously haven't played Green Bay or Baltimore.

And against Denver they almost blew a 20 point lead. They've done nothing but beat up on terrible teams for the most part.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

lolPackers. Hardly an elite team.


----------



## Notorious

Wow. The Jets scored 7 more points than I thought.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Arian Foster is just too good. Unbelievable how lucky Houston got w/ him.


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> I said easiest so far...they obviously haven't played Green Bay or Baltimore.
> 
> And against Denver they almost blew a 20 point lead. They've done nothing but beat up on terrible teams for the most part.


Denver is a terrible team?


----------



## Notorious

Did I say they were?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

3 attempted checkdowns in a row. 3 incompletions...How? How?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

The Jets find a way to fuck up anything.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

FUCK SANCHEZ. Put TEBOW in the game at QB.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Notorious said:


> FUCK SANCHEZ. Put TEBOW in the game at QB.


No way. The media already talk too much about him when he's not starting. As average as Sanchez is, he's still better than Tebow.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Tebow has played well today, the Jets would've scored on their last drive if they let Tebow in instead of having Sanchez fuck up two passes.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

4 minutes left in the 4th quarter down by 6 points? Tebow Time!!! (To be cockblocked by Sanchez Sucks time.)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

FUCKING SANCHEZ!

This game right here should be Sanchez's last start. If the Jets were smart, they'd start Tebow next game. Sanchez fucking lost them the game.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Should have gone with Tebow Time on Monday Night Football episode 666. It would have been destiny Rex. Destiny.


----------



## Arcade

Tebow Magic has worn off.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Arcade said:


> Tebow Magic has worn off.


Can't agree with that at all. He hasn't been given a chance at all this season, especially one he deserves. Tebow got the Broncos to the playoffs and beat the Steelers, the least the man should get is a chance to start at quarterback. Especially with how atrocious Sanchez is playing. 

Also, why the hell did the Jets hire Tony Sparano? He completely fell apart in Miami and is doing a rotten job as OC right now.


----------



## dele

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Aid180 said:


> lolPackers. Hardly an elite team.


Packers played worse in the first half of their Super Bowl year. 2-3 does not a season make.

Also, get ready for this tomorrow:


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Tebow was destroyed by BRADYMANIA last season. Tebow could learn a thing or 20 from watching that long locked marvel of a QB


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Sanchez is the worst QB of all time. He needs to fuck off into his modelling career already the fucking pussy. Oh look, Antonio Cromartie is wide open. LULZ.

Fuck Tebow too, start McElroy.


----------



## Coolquip

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Listen everybody, I was once a bigger Tebow supporter than any body, but please I beg you stop. This is why I despise the Jets: Their coach and owner seem to be more focused on being celebrities than anything. They only signed Tebow so people wouldn't talk about the Giants, and wouldn't you know it people are eating out of there hand. If it were any other backup NO ONE would talk about benching Sanchez. And I REALLY don't like Snachez but the guy had ZERO credible receivers and still threw pretty well against this Texans D which has to be Top 5 in the league. Did he have a horrible game last week? Sure. But Tebow's had worse. I mean against last year PATRIOTS D?! C'mon now. Also, Tebow won't be able to lead them to much like he was last year. In Dnver he had a strong running game, good weapons, a solid defense, great coaching, and a weak division. 8-8 won't get the Jets anywhere this year due to the Pats, his running game is shit, his two best weapons on offense and defense are hurt, and his coaching isn't nearly as good as in Denver. Nothing against Tebow himself, but I kinda wish he would start and just lose so the media will STFU, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

Brian Cushing out for the season with a torn ACL. Big blow for the Texans.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Best thing about that game was watching Notorious continue his vendetta against the Texans. :bron2


----------



## Notorious

I hate the Texans more than I like the Patriots.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I know, which is why I've been hoping they continue on this little streak, it just prolongs the epic. That is until they play Baltimore, then I can watch you writhe in pain pulling for the Ravens or the Texans. :durant

Best Thing in the World Today? Hearing Stephen A. Smith call JaMarcus Russel Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Billy Cundiff has been released. Redskins signed kicker Kai Forbath and released kicker Billy Cundiff. So Cundiff's downward spiral continues.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Oh Billy you're so far away from home.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I know, which is why I've been hoping they continue on this little streak, it just prolongs the epic. That is until they play Baltimore, then I can watch you writhe in pain pulling for the Ravens or the Texans. :durant
> 
> Best Thing in the World Today? Hearing Stephen A. Smith call JaMarcus Russel Jabba the Hutt.


I don't hate the Ravens...I just like trolling Ravens fans :kobe3


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Aid180 said:


> Billy Cundiff has been released. Redskins signed kicker Kai Forbath and released kicker Billy Cundiff. So Cundiff's downward spiral continues.


Yes!! It's about time.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Optismith Prime, no fine or suspension for the shoving an official incident :kobe3


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Few match ups I love this week.First one is Packers facing off with the Texans.Houston losing Cushing, their stud Linebacker is a huge loss for their defense.They still have one of the most dangerous offenses in the NFL, and the Packers are being exposed lately on defense.As for the Packers, let's see where are they players heads at right now losing to the Colts after having a 21-3 lead last week.I can honestly see either team winning, but I think the Packers let the ball fly against the Texans.Another game that draws my eye is the Giants vs 49ers.This was the NFC Championship return game from last year, but that was last year..the Giants had more fire power outside of Cruz and Bradshaw, this year their offense is up and down.As for the 49ers, many have said that this team is the one of a few most balanced teams top to bottom in the NFL.If the 49ers Defensive Line dominates the Giants Offensive Line, Eli will be eating dirt all day! Some of other games I like Cowboys vs Baltimore, it comes down to Romo making smart decisions vs the Ravens forcing Romo to rush and throw into the spots they want him to throw.Lastly my Eagles take on the Lions.Last week, the Eagles had plenty of chances to score on the Steelers, especially that first drive, hopefully this week Vick can have a clean game.As for the Defense, Megatron is going to get loads of passes his way...the Eagles defense can stop this with a break out game for Cole and Babin, and boy they are starving to break out! Should be a hell of a Week 6 in the NFL!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

lmao @ that wall of text. 

Romo needs protection. He doesn't get it, Dallas loses big. It's not quite that simple, but you gotta have your QB not get hit.

There are some really juicy matchups this week though. Hopefully it can live up to the hype.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Only just realised how soon I go to Wembley to watch Rams/Pats :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I just realized had we not lost that awful game to the Jags we would have a good chance at actually making the playoffs this season. oh well, we still have a chance. GOTTA BELIEVE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

The way I see it: Bengals, Steelers, Colts.

Two of three gonna get in. Would love if it the Colts made it in over the Steelers but we'll probably have the same playoff teams as last year for the AFC.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

*I don't see my Bengals making it in. Too many offensive line injuries for the squad and that sucks.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Colts:

Rookie QB
Awful O-Line
Below Average Receivers aside from Wayne
Below average defensive line
Average Secondary
And good, but old, outside linebackers.


*BELIVE*


not to mention our coach is out with a sickness and we're adjusting to completely new playbooks/the 3-4 defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I don't see my Bengals making it in. Too many offensive line injuries for the squad and that sucks.*


Who's gonna take their spot?

No one in the AFC East other than NE is making it in. The Browns aren't making it. The Titans & Jags aren't making it. Oakland and Kansas City aren't making it.

That leaves San Diego & Indianapolis...and I just don't see either of them finishing with a better record than Cincy.


----------



## Coolquip

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Looks like like a good set of games on tap this week and my Steelers play Thursday Night! :lebron Shame we go on without Troy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

eh. a bit too early to say it's just the chargers and colts. i mean, i actually agree.

but you never know. some team might run off 4 straight wins, or something like 7 wins out of 8 games. strange things can happen.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Strange things do happen. It's week 6. Even the 1 win teams have a shot. Cleveland only losing two or three games isn't happening. inb4 it happens.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

If the Chiefs don't draft a QB in the first round next year, then I will lose all hope with Scott Pioli as a GM.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Chargers have to prove the to string together a complete season. For the last 4 or 5 years under Turner is still like they always suck for 1/4th of season.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I'm still under the notion that Norv Turner is 100% inept at his job at this point. His RB is averaging over 6 yards a carry and he not only keeps him benched in the beginning of the game, he also leaves him on the bench at the end of the game. Unless someone wants to argue that Jackie Battle and Ronnie Brown are superior to Ryan Mathews.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

not sure how norv turner keeps getting jobs, let alone keeping them..


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

He's a pretty good oc IIRC. I'm surprised someone would give him another shot at a HC spot though after failing in WASH and OAK.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

At least Carolina won't lose this week....:shaq


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Aid180 said:


> I'm still under the notion that Norv Turner is 100% inept at his job at this point. His RB is averaging over 6 yards a carry and he not only keeps him benched in the beginning of the game, he also leaves him on the bench at the end of the game. Unless someone wants to argue that Jackie Battle and Ronnie Brown are superior to Ryan Mathews.


Norv Turner has always been inept at his job when he became a head coach.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

LC shouldn't fret over offensive line injuries, yes they doom teams, but the Patriots and Steelers both made the playoffs while being the top 5 in offensive line combinations. 

The AFC seems static for most of the time and it's usually easier to predict than the NFC, which seems to have more parity in my imagination. 

Holding out hope after 5 games is stupid. We don't start talking about playoff teams in other sports a 1/3 into the season. Magic is asking for the notorious curse.

The Chargers will never be impressive, the old Texans have been forgotten and the franchise probably hates change.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



IMPULSE said:


> LC shouldn't fret over offensive line injuries, yes they doom teams, but the Patriots and Steelers both made the playoffs while being the top 5 in offensive line combinations.
> 
> The AFC seems static for most of the time and it's usually easier to predict than the NFC, which seems to have more parity in my imagination.
> 
> *Holding out hope after 5 games is stupid. We don't start talking about playoff teams in other sports a 1/3 into the season. Magic is asking for the notorious curse.*
> 
> The Chargers will never be impressive, the old Texans have been forgotten and the franchise probably hates change.


Nah. We talk about teams going to the playoffs before the season. We already know that the NBA finals will be Heat vs. Lakers.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Fujita putting boot to Commish ass again.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8486424/cleveland-browns-scott-fujita-says-goodell-abusing-power


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Aid180 said:


> Nah. We talk about teams going to the playoffs before the season. We already know that the NBA finals will be Heat vs. Lakers.


I was talking about the picture as it pertains to the Colts. The teams you name aren't Colts equivalent. A team like the Wizards before the Wall injury were expected to be in the position the Colts are in as of now.

5 games is way to early to be doing playoff pictures with wild card teams.

We can argue this, but I'm going to point the Bills and tell Magic to hold off on his hope.

I learned my lesson about 1/3 of the season w/ the Orioles way back. IIRC the Capitals had a rough start most of the year and then stormed into contention.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



IMPULSE said:


> I was talking about the picture as it pertains to the Colts. The teams you name aren't Colts equivalent. A team like the Wizards before the Wall injury were expected to be in the position the Colts are in as of now.
> 
> 5 games is way to early to be doing playoff pictures with wild card teams.
> 
> We can argue this, but I'm going to point the Bills and tell Magic to hold off on his hope.
> 
> I learned my lesson about 1/3 of the season w/ the Orioles way back. IIRC the Capitals had a rough start most of the year and then stormed into contention.


I would say the Hornets are a better example, but I digress. The point they are making is that it looks like the Colts could be a potential playoff team, and with 25% of the season done, that is not too early to predict playoff teams. We pick potential playoff teams all throughout the year. We change our points weekly. 

You are right about the Bills last year, things can always change, but we can also point to The Bengals or the Texans at this point last year as well and see that they did make the playoffs. At this point in the season it is a real possibility the Colts could get hot. It's never too early to point at potential playoff teams.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

they probably are a better comparison, the wolves last year are a better comparison. i'm a wizards fan so i chose them.

i never said you can't predict the teams, but notorious aka nostradamus has already decided the playoff picture, deducted the wild card teams, and the one left out. he's also given rundowns on why the other teams won't be in the picture. i'm saying it's too early for that. 

i also cautioned to put a hold on hope b/c of the bills b/c 6-8 games don't tell the whole story.

let me change what i'm saying. you can do a playoff picture anytime you want, but doing so after a 1/3 of a season is stupid.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



> They found their answer in a series of eerily profane numbers: Sanchez, who wears jersey No. 6, has six touchdown passes and six interceptions so far. He's averaging 6.6 yards per attempt, and his longest completion is 66 yards. His passer rating: 66.6.
> Throw in a pregame tweet from Tebow noting that the Jets-Texans clash was the 666th Monday Night Football game, followed by the obligatory biblical passage, and the NFL might as well start printing Satanchez jerseys in green-and-white.


:lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Too bad Carolina, Ryan Kalil out for the season.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/redskins/panthers-c-ryan-kalil-out-for-season-after-suffering-a-left-foot-injury-in-loss-to-seattle/2012/10/10/bd68e8b0-130d-11e2-9a39-1f5a7f6fe945_story.html

Terry Bradshaw taking issue with Drew Brees' celebration of his record breaking game:

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/terry-bradshaw-didn-t-drew-brees-celebrated-record-221332839--nfl.html

Shots fired :gun:


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

So early offensive free agency possibilities floating around on insider reports and other rumors include:

Steven Jackson
Chris Johnson
Dwayne Bowe
Greg Jennings
Wes Welker
Mike Wallace

So for way too early predictions on what teams they join:

*Steven Jackson* to Packers
*Chris Johnson* to Rams
*Dwayne Bowe* to Miami
*Greg Jennings* to return to Packers
*Wes Welker* to Jets
*Mike Wallace* to return to Steelers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I don't think Greg Jennings is going back to GB.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Niners Jags is next years wembley game, decent although the Jags probably weren't the best choice for the next 3/4 years to get people to buy tickets.

EDIT: In other news, Micheal Vick has bought a pet dog :lol


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Notorious said:


> I don't think Greg Jennings is going back to GB.


I'm 50/50 right now. Green Bay is most likely only keeping one of Driver, James Jones, and Jennings, and I feel Jones will be traded and Driver will retire, thus giving Green Bay Jennings, Cobb, and Nelson as their top 3 receivers. 

If Jennings doesn't go back to Green Bay, then I'd guess he'd return to the home of him and his wife in Michigan and play opposite Megatron in Detroit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Chris Johnson's contract ends this year? that seemed fast. Titans probably can't wait.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

didn't he just sign a new contract last year?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

yeah he's extended for like 4 or more years I believe so I don't know where Aid was coming from unless he expects the Titans to just release CJ.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Johnson's contract has a clause where he can be cut within a 3 day period after the Super Bowl. If the Titans cut him, no repercussions. After that 3 day period, they pay him 9 million guaranteed for the next year. As per rumors today and common sense, the Titans may not want to pay a guy averaging less than 2 yards a carry $9 million when they can draft an Alfred Morris in the 6th round. That's why I included him in a potential free agent list, because he potentially could and he hasn't fit well with the Fisher-less Titans last season and now.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

If Mario Williams proves anything, it's that these guys are looking for the most money, contenders be dammed. I can see Johnson in a Cowboys / Redskins / Bengals jersey based on salary & weakness at the RB position.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I definitely agree with the potential landing spots there Gen. Maybe not Dallas, but Shanahan would love CJ. Plus, recently Johnson has gone out and blasted his line, his QB, his defense, and his coaches. His lack of play is everyone's fault but his, and at $9 million, he ain't worth it at less than 3 yards a carry.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> If Mario Williams proves anything, it's that these guys are looking for the most money, contenders be dammed. I can see Johnson in a Cowboys / Redskins / Bengals jersey based on salary & weakness at the RB position.


In what way is CJ an improvement over Morris and Murray? Neither of those teams have a weakness at RB currently as both their runningbacks are doing fine. I'd take Law Firm over Johnson right now too, he wouldn't do much better with the Bengals line.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Aid180 said:


> I definitely agree with the potential landing spots there Gen. Maybe not Dallas, but Shanahan would love CJ. Plus, recently Johnson has gone out and blasted his line, his QB, his defense, and his coaches. His lack of play is everyone's fault but his, and at $9 million, he ain't worth it at less than 3 yards a carry.


Yeah, guy has a toxic personality when things aren't going his way. As to Dallas, Jerry loves his toys & his RB Carousels, it doesn't hurt Dallas is ranked 31st in Rushing in the NFL. 31st. You think Jerry is happy with that, so content he wouldn't look at his options? Not Jerry.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/statistics/team/_/stat/rushing


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Another Steelers line injury? Ben's gonna be in shotgun all night. But yeah Gen, I see your point. Jerry would pounce at the publicity too.

Edit: Jeez. That's two injured O-linemen for the Steelers tonight.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Yeah, Jerry's the original side show Ringmaster, although Al Davis might have something to say about that.

As to this game, it's turned out to be pretty damn good. If the Titans had cashed in on that original drive into the Redzone, Wright managing to reel that TD in, instead of ending up with a FG, I'd be more optimistic. That loss might come back to bite them in the ass.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Best Thursday night game so far. The blocked punt was excellent by Tennessee.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Of course I think the Ravens / Browns game was better but this one's good too. :westbrook2

Tennessee should have kept Hassleback as QB, they'd be better than 1-4. More like 2-3.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

If the Titans win I'm sure it will be your favorite. :side:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Too early in the season for it to be my favorite, but it'll be a highlight.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Third O-line injury. Damn. Steelers down to 4 active linemen dressed for this game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Wow...I really have never seen something like this with an O-Line _*this* _injury prone.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Kenny Britt finally reels it in for the TD.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Titans win. Steelers lose.


----------



## Notorious

DAT BIRONAS.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Just awesome. :kobe3


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Disappointing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Yeah, guy has a toxic personality when things aren't going his way. As to Dallas, Jerry loves his toys & his RB Carousels, it doesn't hurt Dallas is ranked 31st in Rushing in the NFL. 31st. You think Jerry is happy with that, so content he wouldn't look at his options? Not Jerry.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/statistics/team/_/stat/rushing


I wouldn't put it past Jerry to get Chris Johnson. As for the Dallas offense, Dallas can't run or pass right now. It's not Murray's fault though. The Dallas O-line might be the worst in the league.

For the record, I want Dallas to improve the offensive line, not sign Chris Johnson.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



MrMister said:


> I wouldn't put it past Jerry to get Chris Johnson. As for the Dallas offense, Dallas can't run or pass right now. It's not Murray's fault though. The Dallas O-line might be the worst in the league.
> 
> For the record, I want Dallas to improve the offensive line, not sign Chris Johnson.


Of course not MM, you're a snob of monumental proportions. :barkley

As to Murray, of course not BUT it fits right in Jerry's wheelhouse. The idea of having 2 backs of substance is one that's been on the rise for the past few years, most recently in KC when they thought they were pairing a star in Hillis with Charles.

Jerry is not a patient man & his recent 'window closing' comments just lend itself to less than prudent moves such as acquiring a CJ2K or another back to stack the deck. Hopefully he'll focus on the line but shiny objects tend to be distractions.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I prefer snob of monolithic proportions thank you very much.

Yeah he'll be a Cowboy. Look for the move that makes the least sense...that's what Jerry Jones will do.

I will say if Chris Johnson wants to back up Murray for not much money...cool. CJ is still better than Felix Jones.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Watch Jerry sign Brees.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Not sure which is more surprising to me. Pats being 3rd in rushing yards per game or the 49ers averaging nearly 200 yards rushing.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

John Cena will be an honorary captain for the Jets this Sunday against the Colts at MetLife Stadium, the home of Wrestlemania 29. Obviously a promotional thing, but a John Cena and Tim Tebow conversation would probably kill people with kindness.


----------



## Goodell Mark

*The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*

This NEEDS to be said.

I am getting sick and tired of the bashing in regards to Mark Sanchez's on-field performance. He is an outstanding prospect that has been poked and prodded mercilessly by the NYC market as well as his cancerous teammates. His potential is ready to be unleashed once he has something to work with. Lazy, back-stabbing teammates and a loudmouth incompetent head coach are the not the proper equation.

Bottom line, Sanchez has NOT been given a fair opportunity to succeed as the starting quarterback for the New York Jets. The Jets front office recognizes this, which is why the man was given that new, low-ball contract extension. The Jets front office certainly knows more than some media pundits or ordinary fans do. They recognized they made a mistake in seeking Peyton Manning and criticizing Sanchez, and I applaud them for that.

There is zero reason to give Tim Tebow any more playing time than he’s already been getting on the Jets. He is an awful professional quarterback, one that has zero skill or pocket presence, relying on nothing but luck and miracles. If God truly did exist, he’d have rewarded Tebow for his evangelism by miraculously turning him into a competent NFL quarterback.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*

Tebow is a winner, Sanchez is not. End of discussion.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*

This NEEDS to be it's own thread. 

(no it doesn't)


----------



## Goodell Mark

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*



Magic said:


> Tebow is a winner, Sanchez is not. End of discussion.


Which one has twice been to the conference championship?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*

*Jesus loves Tebow and not Sanchez. The choice is obvious.*


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

"Baloney fudgin mustard, you're such a gosh darn good quarterback Tim". :cena2


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Anyone watch the RealRobReport? Don't have to be a Seahawks fan to enjoy it. http://www.youtube.com/user/RealRobReport


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Aid180 said:


> John Cena will be an honorary captain for the Jets this Sunday against the Colts at MetLife Stadium, the home of Wrestlemania 29. Obviously a promotional thing, but a John Cena and Tim Tebow conversation would probably kill people with kindness.


Should have him as honorary captain for the Patriots, more in tune with his roots but since he's going to do the Jets game, plug him in at RB & let him & Tim run the Wildcat. The result? A TD so epic it ends the game by default.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

I thought Cena wasn't a Patriots fan.

Edit: Nevermind, it's the Red Sox he's not a fan of.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Should have him as honorary captain for the Patriots, more in tune with his roots but since he's going to do the Jets game, plug him in at RB & let him & Tim run the Wildcat. The result? A TD so epic it ends the game by default.


Then have Tebow and Cena win the Tag Titles the next night and let them become the Two Man, Two Sport Power Trip.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

So torn, got 4 receivers to pick from 2 big sleepers in Hawkins and Roberts and then two pretty good guys with decent matchups in Crabtree and Jackson, no idea which ones to pick. Thank god it's only an hour and a half till kick off, been bored shitless all day waiting for it to start.


----------



## JY57

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*










nice pic there.

Anyways GO Cowboys.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

A typical Chiefs start


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Watching Redzone so I can see the Colts/Jets, don't really feel like watching Lions/Eagles


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Refs should just start calling intentional grounding on every single fucking Sanchez throw.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Damn, nice drive with yet another FG at the end. :no:

Well, unless we can get Ray to revert & stab DeMarco, it's going to be a long fucking day.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Jets getting some bullshit calls against us here. Fuck sake.

Cromartie has been eliting since Revis went down. Pure beast mode.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

2 pick 6's called back. Holy fuck.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

TEBOW THE GOAT PUNT PROTECTOR!


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Thank God for that Florida breeze!


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*



CamillePunk said:


> This NEEDS to be it's own thread.
> 
> (no it doesn't)


I came, I saw, I lul'd.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Fucking cowboys


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

:lmao Lucky ass pick 6, course it happens to the Chiefs. Fuck this team.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

The SECOND best QB in the AFC East puttin' WORK in! YEAH, I WENT THERE.

RYAN GOT DAMN TANNEHILL.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*

What the fuck is this shit?

Both of them should leave the league and never return.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Dez giving defenders piggy back rides. :StephenA


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Best player on the Chiefs is Dustin Colquitt


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

WE'RE GOING TO THE FUCKING SUPERBOWL


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Lions continue to shoot themselves in the foot. smh.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

A blocked punt and an INT all in the same play!


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



TomahawkJock said:


> A blocked punt and an INT all in the same play!


That was beautiful lol.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Greg Zuerlein for St. Louis has the best nick names... Legatron, Young GZ, Greg the Leg..


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

THE CHIEFS HAVE THE MOST BAD LUCK. GOSH DAMN


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*










:lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Wow. That really was a blocked punt and pick all on the same play. 


AWESOME.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Irish Jet said:


> :lmao


Benny Hill theme music is needed


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

The dive by the lineman at the end tops of the epicness.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Atlanta's defense is awful, making Palmer look good.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Well I'm relatively new to the sport, been casually following it for three or so years, not massively though just when I remember to check, but I read that the Jacksonville Jaguars are going to be playing a home game here for the next four years and was wondering whether I should really get behind them. Until now I've been interested in the Seahawks and Vikings, but I could probably name one player and I'm not even sure if he plays for them any more. So since Jacksonville are apparently going to be our regularly team here, I'm contemplating properly rooting for them, what do you think?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

So Glad that Colts game is over


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

@BIGDOG, Jags are up and coming, kind of lol. Young QB with Gabbart, center piece WR in rookie Blackmon. They should be fun to follow for the next four years. Even if they get rid of Gabbart, they still have a nice young team around him.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

*The Bengals might be the worst team in the league. *


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*



Hit-Girl said:


> *The Bengals might be the worst team in the league. *


Nope. KC takes the cake on that one.


----------



## Stad

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - LUCK*

Bailey misses :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Two straight ugly wins by Ravens. Cowboys dominated the time of possession. Not going to look good against the Texans.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Believe in CJ Spiller.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Baldwin is a fucking monster this drive.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

LOLVICK

Boo that man.

Seahawks winning against New England. JETS TAKE CONTROL OF THE AFC EAST NEXT WEEK. BELIEVE!


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The Redskins CB's are so horrible, they're making Ponder look like Montana here. They need to draft an OL and all defense with the picks they DO have next year. A CB, a FS and a MLB for Fletcher to teach.

Also - LOL @ DALLAS & Philly


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

:lmao Vick


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Every single home team would have won thus far if not for the Eagle's outrageous choke job. (Sounds almost like choke dog LOLZ)


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I will be so happy when the Chiefs get the Number 1 Pick...and draft a centerpiece QB to lead them into a new era. I have hope!


----------



## hardcore_rko

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yeah Dolphins!
Team have a different vibe, cant wait for the Jets matchup in 2 weeks


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Gritty win by the Lions. Stafford was awful first 3 quarters, but they finally figured some shit out and the D was pretty damn good today. Hopefully they can get back to .500 with a win next week over Chicago and re enter the division race.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

*The 49'ers defense hasn't been the same this year, but they've played some high caliber offensive teams. They should be using Randy Moss a LOT more than they have been. Such a stupid decision by Harbaugh to leave him on the bench. Moss should be pissed.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I don't know what it is about the fucking Patriots, it's all so fucking easy for them. Welker just walks his way into being open on 3rd down, how the fuck does that happen so fucking often.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I love the Pats current running game but I would love to see Brady throwing 50 times a game like Brees and others. With Welker always open and weapons like Hernandez, Gronk and Lloyd I cant see how teams can consistently stop them. I swear Welker for 5 yards is automatic.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The Patriots are an evil which must be destroyed.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Hernandez fucking owns.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*

Sanchez has been a "prospect' every year he has been in the nfl/. Same crap every year with him-- "Ohh Sanchez is gonna make the leap to be an elite qb this year" then he has his typical average season.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Gritty win by the Lions. Stafford was awful first 3 quarters, but they finally figured some shit out and the D was pretty damn good today. Hopefully they can get back to .500 *with a win next week over Chicago and re enter the division race.*


:lol Good one.

Good tough win for the Lions today and another comeback win for Atlanta. The place erupted after that Samuel pick 6.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

DA G-MENNNNN

And this is my first time watching RGIII play in the NFL. Gotta' say I'm impressed. Accuracy is off the charts.


----------



## killacamt

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Irish Jet said:


> I don't know what it is about the fucking Patriots, it's all so fucking easy for them. Welker just walks his way into being open on 3rd down, how the fuck does that happen so fucking often.


cuz he's a mothafuckin gangsta


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Hey they're due for a breakout game offensively...

I hope.

Although Hester vs. our ST scares me a little bit.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Hey they're due for a breakout game offensively...
> 
> I hope.
> 
> Although Hester vs. our ST scares me a little bit.


It's also a Monday Night game, so Cutler will either be exceptional or atrocious. No in between. Plus there's like a 24 inch height difference between Megatron and Tim Jennings. It should be a good game. I hope.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

SEAHAWKS! :mark:

Believe!


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Jay Feely kicking a game tying 61 yarder, with absolute ease.


----------



## ABrown

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



El Conquistador said:


> *DA G-MENNNNN*
> 
> And this is my first time watching RGIII play in the NFL. Gotta' say I'm impressed. Accuracy is off the charts.












the defense has been getting in that ass all day (pause) and AB is having a great day.



agreed on RGIII. He's one of my favorite young players. I root for him, when he's not playing us of course


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

LOL, Redzone.

Jay Feely misses FG, Seattle TD mark and RGIII 76 yard TD run at the same time.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Every single defensive back for the Patriots needs to be cut during the offseason.

Josh McDaniels can eat a dick too.

BB can as well.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

RG3 just cost me a fantasy victory with that run! God damn it. But damn, is that guy a beast.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Brady sacked by his own lineman.

Lloyd doesn't know where out of bounds is.

CIRCUS.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*










JETS TIED FOR THE AFC EAST LEAD

BRINGING THAT SHIT HOME NEXT WEEK

TOM BRADY...COPLES COMIN' FO YOU *****!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Probably will considering the Patriots are shit.


----------



## Svart

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

This Patriots secondary is god awful. They're inexperienced and lack the awareness and it really shows. Far too many mistakes were made tonight that they make every single week. I'm already waiting for the offseason.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

And the worst part is, the Patriots could've won the game.

All they had to do was drive down the field and buy time when there was 3 minutes left in the game. Instead, the coaches tell them to run the ball on every play, they don't even try to convert the 3rd down and they expect one of the worst pass defenses in the NFL to get a stop. It's so fucking stupid and they do this every week, literally every loss this is what has happened. You would think the team would get a clue.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Patriots will blow us out and their fans will love their secondary again when they pick Sanchez off 6 times. It's fun while it lasts though.

They must be the least clutch team in the league however. They either blow teams out, or lose close. When the game's close at the end, they fold. It's a trend.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yeah they do.

I will never love this shit secondary. It needs a complete overhaul. McCourty gives up 30+ yard catches every single game, he can't stop any receiver without getting a penalty, Arrington is shit, Pat Chung is good but he's injury prone and misses half the season every year (Oh did I mention he got hurt today), Steve Gregory is shit, Tavon Wilson has some potential but he's too young to be a key contributor. The secondary just needs a complete overhaul and it sucks because the front 7 puts in work, they do their job. They made Marshawn Lynch a complete non-factor today.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

FIFTY EIGHT PASS ATTEMPTS ffs. They have a legit run game and they're not even using it.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Dunno if anyones said it but Lewis and Webb might have both torn something.


----------



## BruiserKC

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Torn triceps for Lewis...he's done for the year. It's a major blow, I think the Ravens were the odds-on fave to win the AFC this year and go to the Super Bowl. And he busted his ass and dropped about 20 pounds because he wanted to be lighter this year.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Patriots secondary is horrible. They should win next week and end all this silly Jets talk. But they aren't the best team in the AFC at all. Ravens and Texans will wrestle for the AFC championship this year IMO. NFC looks to be the Giants and maybe Seattle at this point. 

Seattle @ San Fran, Washington @ Giants and Jets @ Patriots next week. Some key games for shaking out division supremacy. 



> Dunno if anyones said it but Lewis and Webb might have both torn something.


Ray too? Shit, that sucks. This may be his last year, he needs to stay on the field. I love watching him play.



BruiserKC said:


> Torn triceps for Lewis...he's done for the year. It's a major blow, I think the Ravens were the odds-on fave to win the AFC this year and go to the Super Bowl. And he busted his ass and dropped about 20 pounds because he wanted to be lighter this year.



Webb torn ACL, and now this? Holy shit, this is fucking terrible.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

delete


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Man these thread titles are bias! :cuss:


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Ok I've calmed down a bit about the Patriots.

The next 6 games: Jets, @Rams, Bills, Colts, at Jets, at Dolphins

:bron2


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Notorious said:


> Ok I've calmed down a bit about the Patriots.
> 
> The next 6 games: Jets, @Rams, Bills, Colts, at Jets, at Dolphins
> 
> :bron2


Rams will win. And the streak of losses for NE against the NFC West will continue!


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I hope you realize that beating weaker teams means nothing if you just lose in the playoffs again. Getting into the playoffs should mean nothing to the Pats. They're *expected* to win their division each year. Their play against good teams, however, has been pretty garbage, in particular against good defenses, which is a sign of major concern. At least it should be.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I am well aware of that.

I am well aware that this team isn't going far in the playoffs.

But I'd rather make the playoffs and have an early exit than not make it at all in the weakest division in the NFL.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> Man these thread titles are bias! :cuss:


I think MrMister sets them a lot of the time, and he is a Cowboys fan.


----------



## Goodell Mark

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*

Tied for first place in the division, led his team to almost pulling off an upset over the potentially Super Bowl bound Texans, AND follows it up with a statement victory over one of the top franchises of the 21st Century.

All hail Mark Sanchez for 2012 MVP. QBs like Romo and Newton would be wise to see how Sanchez how pulled it together mentally after that 34-0 stinging two weeks ago.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Football went well for me today!

Giants win BIG and both Philly and the Cowboys blow it. AWESOME!


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TripleG said:


> Football went well for me today!
> 
> Giants win BIG and both Philly and the Cowboys blow it. AWESOME!


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TripleG said:


> Football went well for me today!
> 
> Giants win BIG and both Philly and the Cowboys blow it. AWESOME!


Bad day football wise for me though! DAMN IT!


----------



## Arcade

This is looking ugly for the Texans. No offensive production at all.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Clay Matthews is so good.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



BruiserKC said:


> Torn triceps for Lewis...he's done for the year. It's a major blow, I think the Ravens were the odds-on fave to win the AFC this year and go to the Super Bowl. And he busted his ass and dropped about 20 pounds because he wanted to be lighter this year.


That sucks. I wanted to see Ray get another Super Bowl ring. Hopefully he'll still be able to come back next year.

And RG3 is a beast. That is all.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Randall Cobb, Green Bay's Percy Harvin. I'm jealous.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I read that Foster's on pace for like 430 carries or something. Texans should be smarter and give Tate more carries.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

LOL Rodgers might pass for 6 TD's tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> Randall Cobb, Green Bay's Percy Harvin. I'm jealous.


Percy is like 10x better, though.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

This is Harvin's 4th season and Cobb's second, so it's a little harder to judge right now. Harvin is better at the moment.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Jordy Nelson GOATing up tonight.

LOL at Danieal Manning, what an idiot.


----------



## FITZ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Fucking Jordy Nelson. I was winning by 28 points in my fantasy league when and now I'm tied because I'm going against Nelson.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I've been saying this the whole season, glad to see Cris Collinsworth agree with me, the Texans have dominated shit teams and got all this hype and just like I predicted, when they played a legit team they got owned.

Also this game gives other teams an idea of how to beat the Texans...all you have to do is shut down their run game, which is much easier than said than done but nonetheless, you do that and you pretty much shut down their entire offense considering their passing game pretty much relies on play action.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> This is Harvin's 4th season and Cobb's second, so it's a little harder to judge right now. Harvin is better at the moment.


He might be the offensive MVP of the NFL this far.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Did A.J. Hawk just throw up the shocker?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



El Conquistador said:


> He might be the offensive MVP of the NFL this far.


I'd go with Matt Ryan, although he did play like shit today.

As for DPOY, I'd go J.J. Watt.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



El Conquistador said:


> He might be the offensive MVP of the NFL this far.





Notorious said:


> I'd go with Matt Ryan, although he did play like shit today.
> 
> As for DPOY, I'd go J.J. Watt.


If we are going with most valuable to the team, then probably Matt Ryan so far with the undefeated streak going. For a skill player, it's incredibly hard to knock Harvin's numbers and participation on every aspect of offense other than throwing the ball himself. 

As for my MYP picks so far, I'd go with Antonio Cromartie at Defense and Matt Ryan at offense. 

And my point on Cobb, he does very well given his very limited snaps and he's putting up numbers similar to Harvin in his second year with Harvin being a number one guy at that point.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Cromartie has really stepped it up with Revis gone, forgot about him.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yeah. I've been impressed by his play, especially with him catching a few balls on offense too.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

STOP IT GREEN BAY.

DON'T DO IT TO EM.

Is that 6 TD's for Rodgers?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yeah. 6 TDs for Rodgers. Flex called it.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'm glad that we're getting to see how overrated Arian Foster.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

45 points for Rodgers in fantasy for me. That's obscene. :cheer


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> I've been saying this the whole season, glad to see Cris Collinsworth agree with me, the Texans have dominated shit teams and got all this hype and just like I predicted, when they played a legit team they got owned.
> 
> Also this game gives other teams an idea of how to beat the Texans...all you have to do is shut down their run game, which is much easier than said than done but nonetheless, you do that and you pretty much shut down their entire offense considering their passing game pretty much relies on play action.


Tonight was just a bad night for the Texans. I can definitely see them rebounding back against the Ravens, but the Texans performance tonight was horrible. They are getting blown out on a national primetime television. If this loss doesn't give the Texans any motivation to beat the Ravens, then it will be another loss for them next week. 

They are still a very good team despite tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

He's got me 48 in the league I have him in.

Currently have 150 points total for that week. Shout out to Rodgers & A.J. Green.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Rodgers has gotten me 87 in my yardage league. I'm currently doubling my projected score of 150 and I am currently winning 301 to 76.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I have the Texans D with negatives, I ain't even mad since I have Rodgers and Crosby.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Why are your totals so low? Aaron got me 104.5 & Watt picked up 29.5.

Excellent night for that Packer rape.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Ravens / Texans next week. Arian Foster & we can't stop the run. Ray Lewis & Webb out.

Fuck.


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Well we were supposed to run all on GB and didn't. I expect a good game and hope the Texans have a better showing. They should come out looking to redeem themselves after that showing but who knows with this wacky NFL.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Houston losing this game will just make things harder on the Ravens next week. This looks to be a new era for the Ravens with Ray Lewis on the shelf. He might play one more year to not go out on this note, but it's also possible he's done for good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

I was glad Dallas had no timeouts to ice our kicker...

...but he wound up needing another shot at it.:side:


Holy shit that was inexcusable time management at the end of that game. For how well Romo played at the end, not getting guys set to run a play quickly falls mostly on him (really it's everyone else too, but the leader should get most of the blame). Of course, I can't help but think Garrett doesn't have them practice situations like this. Anyway, there was a winnable game that fell through the cracks.

108 yd kickoff TD return

Dez drops the 2 pt conversion

There were some really bad call against Dallas too, but ultimately those didn't actually matter. 



Also, Houston is not as good as advertised. Neither is SF. I had this feeling weeks ago. Even NE can't beat a very much improved Seattle team. There is not a clear cut AMAZING team. This is as wide open as I remember it being. Two teams that impressed me the most was the f'n NYG and Griffin III. Ok, he's not a team, but Washington gets blown out by the Vikes if he's not the QB.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

The Giants are winning the super bowl again aren't they. :sad:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

If they can run the ball like they have the past few weeks, yeah the Giants will be extremely hard to deal with in the playoffs. Nicks isn't even 100% right now either.

Alex Smith was about as bad as a QB can play yesterday though. HIs INTs were really, really bad, like Neil O'Donnell in SB 30 bad. Like how the fuck is this guy an NFL QB bad.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

2 games on the road against great D's that the Pats should have won. Up by 10 I decide to play Dead Space, turn back and down 24-23. I blame the offense and defense, Brady and Co let to many points get away. will never understand how one minute they look unstoppable with Welker catching pass after pass then one minute look silly. Brady has so many weapons give him even a little time and someone will be open. Hoping Hernandez gets to 100% and the Pats offense can go on runs like 07 and last year.

Notorious was right, there front 7 is beast but their secondary is just weak. if their secondary was just decent they could be a top D since they force so many turnovers.

Good thing they still have a good amount of divisional games left, if the world is still normal should be wins.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

It's not just that NE secondary that lost them that game. Seattle made some great adjustments to clamp down on the Pats O. This is an extremely good secondary in Seattle. Give them some credit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

The Patriots coaching and the play of their secondary are the two main components as to why the Patriots lost that game in Seattle. Not trying to take anything away from the Seahawks, because they played a hell of a game but those are the two reasons the Patriots lost.

And it seems like every Patriots game has the same routine, the Patriots are up by around two scores, the other team scores a touchdown, the Patriots get the ball back around 3 to 2 and a half minutes left, they an opportunity to run the clock out and win the game but instead they three and out, the other team gets the ball back and they win the game. And from watching the game, it seems like B.B. and Josh McDaniels do the shit on purpose, like they expect the defense to hold and get a stop when it really matters.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Can someone explain to me why Randy Moss isn't involved in more snaps? Like, is there some kind of solid reason that I'm unaware of?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Aid you can begin marking out now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Not sure why Moss isn't more involved, but it wouldn't have matter yesterday.



Notorious said:


> The Patriots coaching and the play of their secondary are the two main components as to why the Patriots lost that game in Seattle. Not trying to take anything away from the Seahawks, because they played a hell of a game but those are the two reasons the Patriots lost.
> 
> And it seems like every Patriots game has the same routine, the Patriots are up by around two scores, the other team scores a touchdown, the Patriots get the ball back around 3 to 2 and a half minutes left, they an opportunity to run the clock out and win the game but instead they three and out, the other team gets the ball back and they win the game. And from watching the game, it seems like B.B. and Josh McDaniels do the shit on purpose, like they expect the defense to hold and get a stop when it really matters.


I'm arguing the play of the Seattle secondary was more why the Patriots lost. I think Seattle only gave up 3-6 in the 2nd half. That is a glorious victory. I agree the Pats got outcoached though. The Patriots seemingly never adjusted to what Seattle was doing. Seahawks were all...OK YOU'RE GOING TO PASS NON-STOP...and adjusted what they were doing to make it that much harder than it was compared to earlier in the game.

Josh McDaniels is kind of a moron sometimes.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Ray Lewis tore his tricep and is done for the year. His career might be over. 

Well, good night everybody.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Murray has some ligament damage in his ankle. Bye week came at the wrong time. At least Felix wasn't embarrassingly bad. Can't count on him week to week though.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Suggs,webb,Lewis all out. ouch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Can we stop declaring teams as the best team each week? it's kind of annoying.


Week 1: Obviously the Ravens
Week 2: Oviously the Niners
Week 3: CARDS(k, no one said Cards, well maybe IMP)
Week 4: Falcons
Week 5: Texans
Week 6: Giants


like da fuck guys, PARITY. it's obviously nobody and it will be a good watch this year. just enjoy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

The Giants were the most dominant this week though against what should be a quality opponent. Looking at their other games, it seems clear this team is pretty good. I stopped doing those silly WF Power Rankings because it was clear to me that no single team stood out early on. No single team still does. The best team right now though is...........


ROBERT GRIFFIN III

How is Tebow getting talked about more than him? lmao how?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Because Ryan refuses to bench that pathetic excuse of a quarterback known as Sanchez.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

According to Rex Ryan, Sanchez will lead the Jets to the SB where Revis will make his return from a torn ACL after only being out for 4-5 months and not fully recovered.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Wait wasn't Sanchez ok against the Colts? I know Shonn Green totally destroyed that defense (which I assume was because of dominant blocking), but Sanchez had to have done ok right? Didn't watch any of that game. I know the Colts suck on defense, but the Jets have sucked against defenses almost as bad.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

He did have some nice passes.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Sanchez was 11-18 for 82 yards and two TDs with one rush for -1 yard. I guess that is better than bad, but Sanchez wasn't needed. Tebow was 1-1 for 23 yards with 7 yards on 4 attempts rushing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*



CamillePunk said:


> Ray Lewis tore his tricep and is done for the year. His career might be over.
> 
> Well, good night everybody.


Ray's a freak, he made it clear following the game he wouldn't end his career with an injury. If you watched the special they had last week where he talked about knowing when to quit (He subsequently took shots at Favre) he said he had another year left in him. He'll be back next season.

Ray's the emotional & spiritual leadership of this team, not just the defense but we played pretty damn well without him during that stretch last season. Ngata & Webb concern me a crapload, especially considering the fact that Webb has been one of the most underrated defenders in the League & Ngata's the anchor for that line.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/2012/10/15/linebacker-ray-lewis-biceps-injury-baltimore-ravens/1634765/

According to USA Today, the only way it ends his career is if he chooses not to undergo the surgery & endure the rehab. It's not a 'Can't', he would have to choose not to undergo the surgery.

Guy just totally overhauled himself in the off season just to streamline himself, he's more than capable of doing what's necessary, it's just a question of whether or not he finds it to be his time. If he felt that he couldn't get back to where he wants to be, then he'll say so.

For your everyday Joe, a severely torn tricep takes 4 - 6 months. With Dr. Andrews & the trainers / regiments available to professional athletes, I'm sure that time could be cut down but since he's already out for the season, he could easily recover in time for next season, if he's willing.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*



Notorious said:


>


Another reason to hate Cena.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Never thought i'd see Jesus and Superman in the same picture.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Jahvid Best did not pass his concussion test over the weekend. He has not been cleared to resume football activities and will remain on the IR. Best has been out with the concussion since October 10th, 2011.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Dude's a walking injury report. He got hurt a lot in cal iirc.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*



Aid180 said:


> Jahvid Best did not pass his concussion test over the weekend. He has not been cleared to resume football activities and will remain on the IR. Best has been out with the concussion since October 10th, 2011.


Picked him up in league 3 last week since they would decide this week. RIP Jahvid Best. You were a pretty good RB.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

*I'd take a one-armed Ray Lewis over most people right now.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Only the Cowboys can have a 2 to 1 top advantage. 11 more first downs. 100+ more rushing yards and lose the game because they can't manage the clock.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

They lost because they faced the Ravens. :durant


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Best = Ryan Matthews in 1 year.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ray's a freak, he made it clear following the game he wouldn't end his career with an injury. If you watched the special they had last week where he talked about knowing when to quit (He subsequently took shots at Favre) he said he had another year left in him. He'll be back next season.
> 
> Ray's the emotional & spiritual leadership of this team, not just the defense but we played pretty damn well without him during that stretch last season. Ngata & Webb concern me a crapload, especially considering the fact that Webb has been one of the most underrated defenders in the League & Ngata's the anchor for that line.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/2012/10/15/linebacker-ray-lewis-biceps-injury-baltimore-ravens/1634765/
> 
> According to USA Today, the only way it ends his career is if he chooses not to undergo the surgery & endure the rehab. It's not a 'Can't', he would have to choose not to undergo the surgery.
> 
> Guy just totally overhauled himself in the off season just to streamline himself, he's more than capable of doing what's necessary, it's just a question of whether or not he finds it to be his time. If he felt that he couldn't get back to where he wants to be, then he'll say so.
> 
> For your everyday Joe, a severely torn tricep takes 4 - 6 months. With Dr. Andrews & the trainers / regiments available to professional athletes, I'm sure that time could be cut down but since he's already out for the season, he could easily recover in time for next season, if he's willing.


I missed the Lewis conference, but I hope you are right. I love watching Ray play, and hate to think he would go out like this. This was the shittiest news of all of yesterday. 

As far as the age thing goes - hey London Fletcher of the Skins is about the same age, and signed for 3 more years. Ray isn't the guy of the 2000 Superbowl season, but he's better than so many MLB's in the NFL. Ravens won't cut him loose as long as #52 is willing to go. All the more I wish the Ravens went to the SB last year. Fuck the Patriots and fuck the Giants - should of been a Harbaugh bowl. Last year's Superbowl was such a fucking shitstorm and borefest of two teams we saw recently.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Not really an optimal start for the Broncos here is it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Jesus christ, can we start a game ahead for once?

Oakland don't count they're LOL.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Peyton Manning is done.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

If Decker doesn't get shot by a ninja sniper it's 10-7 instead of 17-0. 14 point swing there. That TAINT was on the WR anyway.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

A "We Want Tebow" chant at Qualcomm Stadium. :lmao


----------



## bw281

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Hope that corporate puppet manning gets hurt. Pos


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

OK

This is a game again if that's fumble which it looks like it is.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Here comes the almost comeback.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

And just like that GOAT Manning brings the Broncos back with a little defensive help finally coming.


----------



## Notorious

So about Peyton being done...


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Haha Phillip Rivers you bum.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*



Notorious said:


> So about Peyton being done...


You were joking CLEARLY. I got your back.

Rivers gonna Rivers. Manning has been amazing this 2nd half.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

So are we all on the same page that Rivers is overrated, or are we well past that chapter and all realize that he's rather average at best?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Quite average for sure.

That was such a bogus PI call on DECKER. Broncos should've at least had a FG try by now.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Another INT.:lmao


----------



## Notorious

Rivers is the AFC's Romo.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

*Down 24-0 at halftime? TAINT no problem for Denver.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Norv Turner once again puts the inferior back in on sure passing situations. I can't wait for him to be fired.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Chargers in meltdown mode.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*



Aid180 said:


> Norv Turner once again puts the inferior back in on sure passing situations. I can't wait for him to be fired.


He should have been fired years ago.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Yeah Aid Ryan Mathews wasn't in there was he? 



Notorious said:


> Rivers is the AFC's Romo.


This game is pretty similar to that Dallas/Detroit game of last season, but Dallas was actually dominating that game more than SD was this one.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*



kobra860 said:


> He should have been fired years ago.


100%. I hope management sees this. There are many other guys that deserve a head coaching shot.



MrMister said:


> Yeah Aid Ryan Mathews wasn't in there was he?
> 
> 
> 
> This game is pretty similar to that Dallas/Detroit game of last season, but Dallas was actually dominating that game more than SD was this one.


Yeah. Turner doesn't like to put Mathews in on passing downs. Now I'm not the biggest Mathews fan, but he is their best offensive weapon with Jackson gone and Gates getting older. He needs to be on the field.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Chargers never should have gotten rid of Marty.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*



CamillePunk said:


> Chargers never should have gotten rid of Marty.


It was an ego and management problem. That's the only reason why they would fire someone after a 14-2 season.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

FUCK YOU NORV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Still not as funny as the fumbled snap last year.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Wow, Norv is horrible. Are they ever gonna fire this guy?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*



TexasTornado said:


> Wow, Norv is horrible. Are they ever gonna fire this guy?


Knowing AJ Smith, Norv probably got a 4 year extension of that game. Ugh, when are we going to be rid of that loser?


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*



CamillePunk said:


> Chargers never should have gotten rid of Marty.


Nope. Norv Turner sucks, and he sucked in Washington


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

That comeback by the Broncos last night was unbelievable. Just...wow!


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Eagles have fired their Defensive Coordination and the Browns have fired their President Mike Holmgren. He will finish up the season while the transition takes place.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Another Wembley game announced, so now it's Vikings Vs Steelers and Niners vs Jags. Big step in international development.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

LONDON JAGUARS in 2018. But they'll be the cars, not the animals.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Jacksonville might be the most boring city I've every had the luxury of visiting. Absolutely mind-numbingly, dull metropolis.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Griffin is completing 70% of his passes. :bron


that's incredible for a rookie, kind of unbelievable to be honest.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

And he can pop off an 80 yard TD run in the blink of an eye.

I already said he's the best team in the NFL. GET WITH THE TIMES.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

nah, Luck is still better. MVPs ARE ON THE WAY.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

And he was my 10th round fantasy draft pick.










Watching him and Morris boss it every week is sweet it's a shame their D is awful.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

Team Luck took a nasty hit with that Jets game. I'm still a 100% believer of course.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 6 - Nah we're not shitting on Dallas. RODGERS is back. Vick su*

well if we manage to draft well in the upcoming years, like we when we first acquired Manning(and then everything to shit for us in the draft), then I'm sure we can make another long time contender like we had before. it's already looking far better than expected, which is great as a fan. Luck's stats aren't the best, but for a rookie he's still looking strong and I just love the way he plays.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Jason Cole on Yahoo is reporting that the Dolphins are negotiating with the Chiefs to send Dwayne Bowe to Miami. So I guess we'll see if anything comes of that.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Oh great.

Aid didn't you call that like last week?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> So early offensive free agency possibilities floating around on insider reports and other rumors include:
> 
> Steven Jackson
> Chris Johnson
> Dwayne Bowe
> Greg Jennings
> Wes Welker
> Mike Wallace
> 
> So for way too early predictions on what teams they join:
> 
> *Steven Jackson* to Packers
> *Chris Johnson* to Rams
> *Dwayne Bowe* to Miami
> *Greg Jennings* to return to Packers
> *Wes Welker* to Jets
> *Mike Wallace* to return to Steelers





Notorious said:


> Oh great.
> 
> Aid didn't you call that like last week?



:lol I did. 

Of course, I didn't expect it to be before January. It's not a trade yet though. Just rumors of talks.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'd be trying to get all the picks i could if I was KC. Charles would be the hardest to get, but I'd trade him for the right price.

It's just rumors at best right now though like Aid said. It's probably not happening.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

As I said, Ray Lewis is hardly done with his career, Hell he won't even leave out the possibility of coming back this season.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/18/sports/football/nfl-football-roundup.html?_r=0


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> I'd be trying to get all the picks i could if I was KC. Charles would be the hardest to get, but I'd trade him for the right price.
> 
> It's just rumors at best right now though like Aid said. It's probably not happening.


Charles is the centerpiece of our team. This team HAS talent. We just need a leader and a QB that can lead us down the field. I think Baldwin can be the #1 guy. He has shown promise recently, and I think we should trade Bowe for some picks. Higher round picks. We always draft well.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Awesome game tonight and I have tomorrow off college so I can stay up and watch it :hb


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

*Seattle is looking like the better team tonight.*


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yeah if these Seahawks receivers could catch, SF would be down by more points for sure.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Alex Smith going back to the old Alex Smith. COME ON MAN. When you have Gore pointing out that Moss is wide goddamn open. you throw it to Moss not gore.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

*Even being down 7 right now I think Seattle has looked better. Those dropped passes that Mr mentioned have cost them...and the missed FG.*


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

They shouldn't have tried for that FG. Punt and let that defense work. This was a close game between teams that are pretty close and extremely similar. Want more.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Alex Smith's critics are back in force after lying dormant for weeks due to his QBR.


----------



## Oakue

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Vegas is going apeshit on Harbaugh today.


----------



## dakota5369

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*

i never liked tebow until the media started crapping on him. now i root for him even though i really dont like him. i have always hated sanchez, so go tebow


----------



## MikeChase27

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*



Magic said:


> Tebow is a winner, Sanchez is not. End of discussion.


Ryan Leaf was a winner.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

http://tracking.si.com/2012/10/19/tim-tebow-trademarks-tebowing/?sct=hp_t2_a11&eref=sihp

No more "Tebowing", lest you get sued for trademark infringement. Tebowing used to be called praying.


----------



## Goodell Mark

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*



Magic said:


> Tebow is a winner, Sanchez is not. End of discussion.


Ask your boy Luck if Sanchez isn't a winner. How many conference title games has Tebow been to?


----------



## Goodell Mark

*Re: The Sanchez & Tebow Situation*



CamillePunk said:


> This NEEDS to be it's own thread.
> 
> (no it doesn't)


This filler post NEEDED to be shared.

No it didn't.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

SUGGS will play tomorrow.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...uggs-will-play-for-baltimore-ravens-vs-texans

WHAT

Rushing him back seems idiotic. Or maybe he's had an amazing recovery.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Vilma will be playing too. Both guys are rushing back from injury too soon. The Ravens have a solid lead in their division and it's not like the Steelers D isn't hurting either.


----------



## Notorious

I thought Suggs was out for the season? And now he returns in week 7.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Notorious said:


> I thought Suggs was out for the season? And now he returns in week 7.


It was reported that he would be back by November. This is a little too early.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

What's the best NFL Pregame show to watch? I have watched them all and I prefer the NFL Today or NFL Gameday but that's just me. What do you guys prefer to watch before all the games kickoff?


----------



## Oakue

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I like the CBS one the best and the NFL Network one the least.


----------



## Notorious

I like both CBS & NFLN, rarely ever watch FOX.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

NFL Network is the only one I'll watch. I actually watch FANTASY FOOTBALL NOW over any other pregame. Pregame shows are just way too long and have too much bullshit now. 

ESPN's pregame is the only one that is awful and unwatchable unless I want to make fun of it.


SUGGS probably isn't playing btw. Suggs himself denies that he's DEFINITELY PLAYING as was reported yesterday. Good, there is seriously no reason for him to rush back. He's too good and too critical to that team. Always think of the future before you think of the present with injuries like this.


----------



## Notorious

He's playing, just got announced on NFLN.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yeah. Suggs is playing. 

BJ Raji and Greg Jennings are out for the Packers.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

He's active. It doesn't mean he's playing. Unless they quoted him as saying I'M PLAYING, I'm not buying it until I see him on the field.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

:lmao 

Jay Glazer: "NFL is investing the Chargers after they were caught using a banned illegal Stick em-type substance vs broncos Mon night."

Phillip Rivers was obviously feeling really guilty at half time and threw the game away.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

GUYS, Suggs is playing.

Felix Jones dinged up on the 2nd play. They called me Mr. Glass.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Nice play by CJ2K, might not have got in though.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I love Sean Lee. One of the few Cowboys worth a shit.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Let's go Rams! Let's go Cards!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

LolTitans, LolBills

EDIT: Texans overrated? Nah


----------



## Notorious

LOLSAINTS

LOLBILLS, CJ2K BEAST MODE


----------



## Notorious

The Texans are playing no games right now.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

St. Louis needs to score. Arizona too. Beat the Pack.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

LolBucs...1st half meltdown


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Time like this make me wish I had Sunday Ticket instead of having to stream games.


----------



## Arcade

And people were saying that Arian Foster is overrated.


----------



## Notorious

Arcade said:


> And people were saying that Arian Foster is overrated.


I don't think he is but he's playing well against one of the worst run defenses in the NFL.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I already knew this was going to be a L for the Ravens but not this bad.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Grover Quinn! What an INT!


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Arcade said:


> And people were saying that Arian Foster is overrated.


Actually it was just me, but if it's bothering you just remember that I'm a Chris Johnson fan :\


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

RG3 RG3 RG3 RG3 RG3 RG3 RG3!!!

EDIT: ELI ELI ELI ELI ELI!


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> RG3 RG3 RG3 RG3 RG3 RG3 RG3!!!
> 
> EDIT: ELI ELI ELI ELI ELI!


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Why am I a Panthers fan?


----------



## Arcade

The Ravens and Texans game proves that the Texans aren't a fake contender team. They are legit Super Bowl contenders. The Texans basically just shut down the Ravens no huddle offense, and also exposed the Ravens defense.

After the Ravens getting the shit beaten out of then by the Texans, I'm not sure who else can possibly win the AFC other than Houston.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



WWF said:


> Why am I a Panthers fan?


Because Cam Newton was supposed to be good...:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Well this should be good.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Eh, he wasn't bad today.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



WWF said:


> Why am I a Panthers fan?


I asked myself why I'm a Dallas fan today. Our teams suck.


----------



## Notorious

Arcade said:


> The Ravens and Texans game proves that the Texans aren't a fake contender team. They are legit Super Bowl contenders. The Texans basically just shut down the Ravens no huddle offense, and also exposed the Ravens defense.
> 
> After the Ravens getting the shit beaten out of then by the Texans, I'm not sure who else can possibly win the AFC other than Houston.


Exposed the Ravens defense? The Ravens have been one of the worst defenses in the NFL this year.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Arcade said:


> The Texans basically just shut down the Ravens no huddle offense, and also exposed the Ravens defense.
> 
> After the Ravens getting the shit beaten out of then by the Texans, I'm not sure who else can possibly win the AFC other than Houston.


I'm pretty sure it was widely known that Baltimore has one of the worst defenses in the league, so I'm not sure how Houston "exposed" it. As far as AFC contenders, you can never count out New England. Denver looks to be on the upswing as well and you can't rule them out, especially considering that they gave Houston a run for their money at the end.

However, there is no AFC team playing as well as Houston right now, surprisingly.


----------



## Notorious

Belichik can suck a dick for starting Vereen over Ridley.


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> Exposed the Ravens defense? The Ravens have been one of the worst defenses in the NFL this year.


Exactly. The Ravens played zero defense today, and their legacy of having one of the best defenses in the NFL every year has been tarnished.


----------



## Notorious

Arcade said:


> Exactly. The Ravens played zero defense today, and their legacy of having one of the best defenses in the NFL every year has been tarnished.


What are you talking about? It's been well known the Ravens defense was terrible and banged up this year. The Texans didn't expose anything.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Bill is a fucking moron. there is no reason for them not to start Ridley. ***** needs to be fired.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Need a TD here. Absolute must.


----------



## Notorious

McCOURTY :mark: :mark:


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Arcade said:


> Exactly. The Ravens played zero defense today, and their legacy of having one of the best defenses in the NFL every year has been tarnished.


It was tarnished when they went into the game ranked 26th in total defense.


----------



## Arcade

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Notorious said:


> What are you talking about? It's been well known the Ravens defense was terrible and banged up this year. The Texans didn't expose anything.


I meant exposed in a way where the Texans were able to capitalize on the holes of the Ravens defense, and completely shut them down.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

fpalm

I hope you guys are joking about this tarnished crap.


----------



## Notorious

The Texans shitted on the Ravens defense just like pretty much every other team Baltimore has faced. Only difference is, the Texans shutdown their offense unlike the others.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yep, Baltimore had given up 200+ yards rushing the previous two weeks. One was to Dallas who has no business doing that to anyone with their awful O line.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Both my teams suck what a gay year


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

pretty sure every offense has been able to gain yards on the Ravens. Even though the Chiefs couldn't score much against them, they still ran all over that defense.


----------



## Notorious

GRONK GRONK GRONK GRONK


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Game was over before it began.


----------



## Arcade

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Lol Green


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

*Benny Hill music*


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Love the look of Coples, he's going to be a stud.

Kerley GOATING, even with the QB WOATing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I absolutely despise Mark Sanchez.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Interception!

That's what I was waiting for. Glad we've stopped them again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Watching that again, I can't think of a worse interception I've ever seen in this league.

Hill was open, wide open, but Greene was also good in the flat for about 25-30 yards. How he managed to do that, I have no idea. Only he could make the Pats look good, only fucking him. Put McElroy in, fuck this season. 

Sanchez has actually regressed from his rookie season. And he sucked then.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Actually a ton of positives from that half. WR/TE's/RB's running free like we knew they should against that awful secondary. Defense has been absolutely excellent and our running game has been solid which I wasn't expecting. Our offense has actually put up more points than the Pats, which is amazing considering we have a blind retarded noodle armed Mexican, who is pretty unsure of what sport he's playing, behind centre. The special teams was a disaster but at least that's something of an aberration. There's still been a lot of improvement across the board.

6 point game and we recieve, in a game that's felt like hell. Thank's Mark.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

It's pretty crazy that the Jets can take the lead with a TD in this game.


----------



## Notorious

Wouldn't be surprised if the Pats lose...I expect the worst from this team.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Pounding the Pats up the middle. Go Shotgun on 3rd and one at the goal line. Greene 7 for 7 on 3rd and one.

Mind fucking boggles.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

What the actual fuck happened? I get off work & we lost 13 - 43? What in God's name happened? I don't even want to watch that abomination from the DVR, it may very well taint my television.

If ever there was a day to miss a damn game, it was fucking today today. Fucking Hell.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Kerley, you're having a great game and all. But calling a fair catch at the 5 yard line. Twice. Fuck me.

Ball at the 5. False start, followed by a timeout. Holy fucking trainwreck.


----------



## Notorious

Genesis 1.0 said:


> What the actual fuck happened? I get off work & we lost 13 - 43? What in God's name happened? I don't even want to watch that abomination from the DVR, it may very well taint my television.
> 
> If ever there was a day to miss a damn game, it was fucking today today. Fucking Hell.


The Texans shut down you guys offense, had two picks and you guys couldn't stop their offense. If it makes you feel any better, the Ravens were winning at one point.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That throw was fucking crazy. Crazy good if it was anyone else.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That was the play> Cro had to make it. That was the game. Fuck.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Joe Flacco proved he sucks today. Redskins secondary is the worst in the league and Haslett needs to be fired immediately, and The Patriots struggling with the Jets is laughable. Team is so overrated. 

Oakland needs to end the Carson Palmer era. He's not the solution.


----------



## Notorious

Congratulations to the Jets on winning this game.

Every single Patriots loss has the same song and dance, so far the Patriots have done the exact same thing. Have a two possession lead in the 4th, allow opponent to score and cut the lead to one possession, three and out and now the opposing teams get the ball back and wins.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

PATRIOTS LOL


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Freeloader said:


> Oakland needs to end the Carson Palmer era. He's not the solution.


They should have kept Campbell. What happened to Palmer anyway? He was a top 10 QB in the league at one point on the Bengals. Ever since the elbow injury, he's been garbage.


----------



## Notorious

I called it. I called it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Well looks like another situation where the offense cant end the game but also defense gave up an amazing drive to the jets.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I love seeing Notorious cry. Sorry you can't go 14-2 every year, other teams are allowed to win games too.


----------



## Tomkin

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

We've blown another lead in the 4th Q...Our secondary is so shit!


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Rex Ryan did the YES YES YES ala D-Bry on that fumble recovery. 

It's not over Sexy feety Rexy.


----------



## Svart

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

GRONK.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Ugh. Gostkowski has been pretty horrific this year.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



DH said:


> I love seeing Notorious cry. Sorry you can't go 14-2 every year, other teams are allowed to win games too.


so much irony. :lmao


----------



## Svart

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Welp. Time for our defense to screw it up in OT.


----------



## Notorious

DH said:


> I love seeing Notorious cry. Sorry you can't go 14-2 every year, other teams are allowed to win games too.


I know huh? That must be why the Steelers aren't making the playoffs?


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

"Modified Overtime" Everyone gets the ball once.. except... 

"All scoring plays will be reviewed under 2 minutes". 

Field Goal. 


Not reviewable.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

There was spy gate. 

Bounty Gate. 

Now Sticky-Gate.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...illegal-stickum-substance-171138159--nfl.html


----------



## Svart

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Pat's secondary should be fired. Put in some fans/coaches.. some peewee league players.. Anything would be better.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Notorious said:


> I know huh? That must be why the Steelers aren't making the playoffs?


Makes me so happy seeing Pats fans rattled. Besides, CJ2K went off today so I'm happy. Plus I called Steelers going 8-8.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

so wait I'm a bit confused here.. If the jets get the ball without NE scoring-even if it's a FG they win?

Edit-Doesn't matter I suppose.


----------



## O10101

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Ugh. A field goal isn't enough, that secondary isn't good enough to protect a 3 point lead.

Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.

Yay, he made it. Unfortunately that doesn't fill me with excitement and the feeling of a victory here, instead it makes me feel like they just lost the game by going for a fucking field goal.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Sure is enough Patriot homers on this site.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Patriots are the new Steelers around here.


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

good to see gostkowski get his clutch gene back

defense has to hold up now


----------



## O10101

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

If the Patriots can stop them and win this game I will jog down my street nude praising the defense by name.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'm not feeling this modified OT. 4 Down territory at all times.


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

pats win :mark:


----------



## Svart

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Ninkovich is everywhere. Jesus.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Fumble. 
Game Over. 

Homer Patriots win.


----------



## O10101

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Thats definitely a fumble, game over. Guess I got some jogging to do.

Hate the Jets, so glad to see 'em lose.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Pats prove again why they aren't winning anything this year. their fans shouldn't be too happy about winning a game against the Jets where they gave up a fourth quarter lead to SANCHEZ and then had to go to OT just to finish it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

pats pull one out. There offense doesnt end games and their D really cant stop anyone. Frustrating game to watch. Their D isnt great but they force alot of turnovers. Prob top 5 in the league.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Patriots still look like shit.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> Pats prove again why they aren't winning anything this year. their fans shouldn't be too happy about winning a game against the Jets where they gave up a fourth quarter lead to SANCHEZ and then had to go to OT just to finish it.


A win is a win.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That one really fucking hurt. A collective effort to choke that away, that game was too fucking winnable. The kick return, some of the play calls, the flags, the hill drop, the Cro drop, the 3 man rush and that fucking QB.

Soul destroying. The Pats are nothing special at all.


----------



## Notorious

I love the double standards on here when it comes to the Patriots.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

what double standards? are you really happy with that win, notorious? like really, did you enjoy how the Pats still have the same problems they had from last week?


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Brandon Lloyd continues to disappoint me. He has produced more than Chad Johnso so far but thats not saying much. He has had balls thrown to him that should be caught. Thought he was going to be a deep ball threat. With Welker,, Hernandez and Gronk there Lloyd shouldnt be having a tough time getting open.


----------



## Notorious

Magic said:


> what double standards? are you really happy with that win, notorious? like really, did you enjoy how the Pats still have the same problems they had from last week?


No I didn't but I find it funny how whenever the Patriots struggle, everyone here jumps all over them but every other top team on here gets a pass.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I usually laugh at all teams equally so that isn't true about me. :kobe3


----------



## Svart

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

On the other hand, the Pat's run defense has improved. But I hope these last few games have been an eye opener for Belichick. We need some serious help in the secondary. No excuse you could come up with can justify their low level of play.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Despite the loss, Antonio Cromartie is playing at a fantastic level. Asking someone to step in and replace the star of the team is not an easy task, but Cromartie is making the loss of Revis just a little less painful. If he isn't at least a Pro Bowl player this year, then he has been snubbed. 

JJ Watt is also doing an incredible job, potentially defensive player of the year.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> Despite the loss, Antonio Cromartie is playing at a fantastic level. Asking someone to step in and replace the star of the team is not an easy task, but Cromartie is making the loss of Revis just a little less painful. If he isn't at least a Pro Bowl player this year, then he has been snubbed.


Hi, 

Thanks for not catching me today

Sincerely, 

The ball that Cromartie dropped that could of won the game.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Freeloader said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for not catching me today
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The ball that Cromartie dropped that could of won the game.


Which is why he is a defensive player and not a wide receiver.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

the drop by Hill could have won the game too. If Sanchez didn't throw INT they could have won too. If they didn't allow a kickoff return they could have won too. etc.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> Despite the loss, Antonio Cromartie is playing at a fantastic level. Asking someone to step in and replace the star of the team is not an easy task, but Cromartie is making the loss of Revis just a little less painful. If he isn't at least a Pro Bowl player this year, then he has been snubbed.
> 
> JJ Watt is also doing an incredible job, potentially defensive player of the year.


dat dere FSU


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Freeloader said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for not catching me today
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The ball that Cromartie dropped that could of won the game.


It would never have won the game. It would have been worth about 15 yards of field position, which is just less room for Sanchez to suck. Cro was absolutely excellent and has been for weeks.

Kyle Wilson however, should be put down.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



El Conquistador said:


> dat dere FSU


They've got quite a few alumni in the NFL, don't they? At least they will gain a few more these next few years with how well they've been playing this season.


----------



## RKO920

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I haven't been so upset about a loss in a long long time.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Notorious said:


> No I didn't but I find it funny how whenever the Patriots struggle, everyone here jumps all over them but every other top team on here gets a pass.


Actually it's the Pats fans that jump all over them, the rest of just troll y'all :kanye


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

*That was the dumbest challenge I've seen in a long time.*


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Fucken right, let's go Steelers. Finally Wallace can catch the goddamn ball.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

There's a list of things the Jets could have done to win that game. I can think of 10 things off the top of my head. Soon as they kicked that field goal with 1:47 left I knew they were going to lose. Needed a clutch first down and you can't rely on their offense for that. 

Anyway, Steelers playing a bit better tonight. Defence is still complacent at times. Missing Polamulu of course.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

umm they had a first down until Hill dropped a wide open ball that landed in his arms.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

SANDERS WITH A CLUTCH INJURY.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

It's amazing how quickly Sanders' cramp healed. :kobe


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

It's truly a miracle. Thank the lord.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The best part about the injury was how concerned Michaels and Collinsworth were.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I think the thread title should say something about Sanders toughness.

I'm just glad he's ok.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

steelers drop like flies, announcers probably practice being concerned.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Can the title just be lolRivers. He didn't even play and it should still be lolRivers.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

We still got MNF. lolRivers is always a reliable fall back title though.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'm hoping it won't have to be lolCutler.


----------



## Mikey Damage

It won't. He shall torch the woeful Lions defense.


----------



## Oakue

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

One would think that Cutler should play well tonight.

One would think...


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Time to make Cutler look like a bitch. Would be loads of fun.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

It's game time. Forget Monday Night Raw...



Mikey Damage said:


> It won't. He shall torch the woeful Lions defense.


:frustrate


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Gotta catch that Megatron


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Good night sweet Jay Cutler.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

For only being down 10-0 it seems like a blowout. Offense finally gets moving and they fumble it. How these guys aren't protecting the ball more when you know Chicago is notorious for punching/stripping balls out at the end of plays I'll never know. Need more no huddle and more Calvin, though. Seriously. Been targeted like 3 times.

And as bad as it is to see someone go down, pretty fitting Suh does something. Announcers were on his ass and he made a great sack there.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That dude (Suh) is the most violent player in the NFL.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'm loving the forced turnovers. Chicago's D is playing hard. Offense needs to turn it up a bit, but two drives at the 5 or longer is forgivable.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

About halfway home and there is still no clear cut dominant team, nor will there be most likely.

Green Bay's offense is getting on track. Chicago's defense is as good as ever. Houston seems to be the most well rounded team. Giants still pull rabbits out of hats.

After Houston, the AFC is pretty jumbled, and I'm still not totally buying the Texans as the best team in the AFC.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*










Now THAT'S how you tackle dammit.


----------



## Rush

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Is that tackle really considered a brutal hit?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Considering the new rules that prohibit driving a QB into the turf, it's certainly an aggressive one.

If you're asking if it's up to Euro / Rugby standards, of course not. Damn you Rush.


----------



## Rush

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Just asking b/c i don't watch much NFL and so when i see an article titled 'Jay Cutler toughs it out after a brutal (but legal) sack' i was expecting something bigger. Yeah, tackles are nothing on rugby union or league, but i never expect it to be in the NFL. It does amuse me to see so much celebrating and bigging each other up for doing something that from my perspective, is fairly easy.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The headline is more telling as to Jay Cutler not crying and quitting really. He's not known for his toughness and pouts a lot. 

But yeah, not a brutal hit at all.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Rush said:


> Just asking b/c i don't watch much NFL and so when i see an article titled 'Jay Cutler toughs it out after a brutal (but legal) sack' i was expecting something bigger. Yeah, tackles are nothing on rugby union or league, but i never expect it to be in the NFL. It does amuse me to see so much celebrating and bigging each other up for doing something that from my perspective, is fairly easy.


Watch Johnny Knox's injury from last year, THAT'S some brutal shit.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

WEMBLEY NEXT WEEK FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'm sure Cutler's bruised ribs would object to the 'light' tag being placed on this. Suh does weigh like 300lbs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

MrMister said:


> The headline is more telling as to Jay Cutler not crying and quitting really. He's not known for his toughness and pouts a lot.
> 
> But yeah, not a brutal hit at all.


That rep is bullshit. Cutler is tough as hell. Dude gets sacked a lot. He can take a hit. 

Let's not forget the Nfc title game where he tried to play on a sprained MCL. 

Not saying that's your opinion, but I know its a common meathead opinion. And its dumb as hell.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Whether Cutler is weak or not isn't the conversation we all should be having right now. We should be talking about that amazing Bears Defense. Three redzone forced turnovers and other fumbles. No return or defensive tds, but they are playing very good football. Tillman's coverage on Johnson was great. Johnson's drops helped, but still good work by the D. The Defensive Ends, Wooton and McClellan did a great job subbing for Peppers and Idonje. McClellan showed excellent speed as the hybrid DE/OLB. He still has a ways to go to prove his first round worth.

Good job D. 5-1.


----------



## Oakue

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Bears defense is really good. I don't know if they'll win the division. Green Bay looks to be resurgent. And Minnesota? I don't know about them yet. I don't think they are as good as Green Bay or Chicago. We'll see.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Oh look, it's the Lions shooting themselves in the foot. This surprises... no one.

Seriously, they just aren't executing. If Stafford has a throw on the money, it's dropped (even Calvin dropped a big gainer on the first drive). If a guys wide open, Stafford misses his throw. A 2nd and 1, they run and get stuffed. Down by the goal line, let's jump from 4 yards out even though the opponent will do all hell to punch the ball out. All those little things add up. Starting the game off with 5 punts isn't acceptable. Need more no huddle early on to get this team in a groove. And Stafford/Calvin need to regain their chemistry. Credit Tillman to shutting him down (which he did) but these guys don't have a TD together all year. I don't want to start screaming the sky is falling, but 2-4 is a lot different from 3-3. They might need to go 8-2 the rest of the way to make it, and that still may not be good enough. Disappointment.

And Marshall's a dumbass. That hit by Suh was clean and there was no ill intent. It's called playing football.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

why don't the Lions have a fullback? Like this probably improve their running game in short yardage so much.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

They like to use Reiff as an extra blocker in their jumbo package and routinely motion him in the backfield. Otherwise I'd say likely because they only ran it 20ish times and a good amount of them are out of the shotgun with draws. Just doesn't fit their mantra, so to speak.


----------



## Tha Masta

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Let's see. 
This week, the Skins placed TE Fred Davis on IR.
Then re-sign TE Chris Cooley.
Next, they released RB Ryan Gant.
Then re-signed RB keiland williams.

Shame they couldn't find a DB that could cover, worth a damn.
Guess noone good enough in FA.

I trust the O to keep up with PIT.
But, I have no faith in the D to get off the field.

Can't wait to watch the next game against PIT.
Have an idea what will happen though.
The D can't get off the field on 3rd down.
Then with a slim lead in the 4th, give up the wide open score.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

After all that emotion, Cooley's back.


----------



## Tha Masta

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yes, Cooley is back.
I am happy about that.

Get to wear my Cooley jersey again.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I hope that they can find a way to keep him for next year. Having a TE tandem of Davis and Cooley would be amazing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Fred Davis is sporadic, which is sad seeing the talent he possesses.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Guys are dropping like flies.

Sean Lee is done for the season. So is Jon Beason. 

Really gonna miss Lee. Huge blow to the Dallas defense. Dallas's already very slim prospects just got a lot slimmer.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Beason


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Beason again?


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

yep IR.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

PAYBACK THIS WEEK :gun::gun:


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I know i'm late but i just saw the Suh hit on Cutler. No way in hell that's dirty.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Dammit TKOK, that Sig completely distracted me. I don't even know what the fuck I was going to say, something about Beason ending up like the other guy on the Panthers who has had 3 ACL tears. Something like that.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Wow Dallas is fucked, then again I doubt they were gonna do anything spectacular this season anyway. & Damn it looked like the Bears had this division on lock until Packers started winning all these games. Oh well I bet that last game with Bears/Pack will mean something again


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Dragonballfan said:


> Wow Dallas is fucked, then again I doubt they were gonna do anything spectacular this season anyway. & Damn it looked like the Bears had this division on lock until Packers started winning all these games. Oh well I bet that last game with Bears/Pack will mean something again


I hope it means something. :lol

But Minnesota winning games definitely makes the division more interesting. Minnesota hasn't faced Chicago or Green Bay yet. If the Vikings can win those games, then they are legit in the North. The Packers can definitely succeed though. They get the Jaguars, the Cardinals, the Lions, the Giants, the Vikings, and Lions again as their next few games. That can be a winning schedule. The Bears face the Panthers, the Titans, then the Texans and Niners and the Vikings, Seahawks, and Vikings again. It could be a close race.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> *I hope it means something.* :lol
> 
> But Minnesota winning games definitely makes the division more interesting. Minnesota hasn't faced Chicago or Green Bay yet. If the Vikings can win those games, then they are legit in the North. The Packers can definitely succeed though. They get the Jaguars, the Cardinals, the Lions, the Giants, the Vikings, and Lions again as their next few games. That can be a winning schedule. The Bears face the Panthers, the Titans, then the Texans and Niners and the Vikings, Seahawks, and Vikings again. It could be a close race.


I meant that I was hoping the Bears would have already wrapped up the division by the time their second game against the Packers comes around but it looks like that won't be the case.

Vikings will probably cause us and Packers trouble though, Adrian Peterson is running wild on the NFL again which is bad news he always kills the bears D... :frustrate


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I MJD going to play against Green Bay? I need to know this for the pick em. I assume not cause the spread is huge.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Nah MJD is out and will be for some time. He's got a foot injury.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

PERCY Harvin is just so fucking good and he's still young being only 24. my god.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Vikes better step the fuck up.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Dragonballfan said:


> I meant that I was hoping the Bears would have already wrapped up the division by the time their second game against the Packers comes around but it looks like that won't be the case.
> 
> Vikings will probably cause us and Packers trouble though, Adrian Peterson is running wild on the NFL again which is bad news he always kills the bears D... :frustrate


Well so far it's looking good for Chicago with The Vikings play tonight. :lol

I would love for Chicago to have the division wrapped up by then. It's their best start in a while with 5-1 right now. Once Jeffry gets back the passing game should improve.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Jared Allen = BAMF


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Don't get Jared Allen mad. You won't like him when he's mad.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I am having a dick of a time deciding which QB I want to play in my fantasy league match up this week.

Romo is gonna continue to warm the bench because he is unfuckingreliable.

I am at a toss up between Cutler and Weeden.

FUCK

Weeden has been playing fucking amazing this season.

Also, fucking Vikings, man, fucking Vikings.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Go Cutler. Panthers defense is bad, or worse than SD's. You can blame me if Weeden winds up better.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Well did Tampa just expose Vikings or what, that was an ass whuppin :lol

Actually looking forward to a sunday night game that doesn't include Bears... Denver vs. Saints should be a good one


----------



## TehBrain

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'm new here.. any other 49er fans around?


----------



## Bubzeh

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Who's going to Wembley?


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

ME, can't fucking wait.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

So it's another week with only two late games. Such strange scheduling.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> Go Cutler. Panthers defense is bad, or worse than SD's. You can blame me if Weeden winds up better.


Gamble and Beason are on IR, too. Defense is going to be terrible, especially the secondary.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



tehOne said:


> I'm new here.. any other 49er fans around?


yeah.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Whether the Chiefs ever return to Matt Cassel, stick with Brady Quinn or eventually turn to Ricky Stanzi does not change what must be the franchise's eating, breathing, sleeping offseason mission.

Kansas City must draft a capable quarterback. How something so simple could prove to be so difficult explains why the Chiefs are in the position they are in today.

Which is this: Kansas City is now commemorating an unhappy 25th anniversary with an accomplishment franchises can't try to make happen.

It has been 25 years since a quarterback the Chiefs drafted led Kansas City to a win. A quarter-century!

Todd Blackledge was the last Chiefs quarterback to do it, back in 1987. Since then, a parade of no-name and underperforming quarterbacks has arrived in Kansas City: Doug Hudson in the seventh round in 1987; Danny McManus in the 11th round in 1988; Mike Elkins in the second round in 1989; Matt Blundin in the second round in 1992; Steve Matthews in the seventh round in 1994; Steve Stenstrom in the fourth round in 1995; Pat Barnes in the fourth round in 1997; James Kilian in the seventh round in 2005; Brodie Croyle in the third round in 2006; and Stanzi in the fifth round in 2011.

Not one of them won a game for the Chiefs, including Croyle, who went a difficult-to-do 0-10. Many have started; none has succeeded. Until this franchise figures it out and tracks down a starting signal-caller, Kansas City will continue to experience the type of frustrating losses it had at Tampa Bay before its bye this past week

It would be one thing to find a quarterback; it would be another to actually lead during a game. The Chiefs have yet to do that this season, the longest any team since 1983 has gone without having a lead during a game. In all but one of their games, even the one in which they rallied to beat the Saints in OT, the Chiefs have been behind by at least 18 points. They are the only team this season that has yet to produce a passing play of more than 40 yards. Having a quarterback might not be everything, but it would be a huge help.

Look at how rookie quarterbacks have helped Indianapolis, Washington, Miami, Cleveland and Seattle. There never has been a time in which evaluators have a stronger belief that rookie quarterbacks are ready. The top-rated quarterbacks for the 2013 NFL draft in April -- Matt Barkley, Geno Smith, Landry Jones and Tyler Wilson -- have start-early potential. There can't be any more excuses.

After seeing Cassel and Quinn, Kansas City can agree the time has come to draft a capable quarterback. Like winning the Super Bowl, it is something the Chiefs rarely have done.



- ESPN Article.


Gotta love them fucking Chiefs!


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> Kansas City must draft a capable quarterback. *How something so simple could prove to be so difficult* explains why the Chiefs are in the position they are in today.


Are you kidding me the Bears haven't drafted a decent QB in like forever we only got Cutler through a trade :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Owning San Fran: The Giants: Both baseball and football.


----------



## Oakue

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I am quite excited about tomorrow evening. 6-2, and getting back to 2-2 in the NFC East sounds good to me.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

FUCK! I really wish I would of went to this Pats/Rams game today.


----------



## Myers

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

These Steeler throwbacks are repulsive, the stripes makes them all look like criminals. RG3 is going to fuck them up on offense.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Steelers uniforms might be the ugliest damn uniforms i've ever seen.


----------



## Myers

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I really want to like the Redskins, but their defense is depressing.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

RG3 is getting a strong dose of reality today. Ching.

Ya these uniforms are puky.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

These Steelers jerseys are ridiculously bad.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Did everyone not know these Jerseys were coming? They've been on sale all year.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Redskins need to draft all defense next season, except for maybe an OL. They need a CB, OL, DT, and FS


----------



## Arcade

Just tuned into the Stee..Wait, what the fuck are the Steelers wearing?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



JM said:


> Did everyone not know these Jerseys were coming? They've been on sale all year.


I just bought a FRANCO HARRIS striped jersey. 


I think this is my bye week. I can't really give a fuck about any of these games.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Fuckin A, Steelers. Keep it up.


----------



## Myers

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Hankerson needs to be cut for dropping that pass.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I may buy one for for how awful they are. I could probably incorporate them into a few halloween costumes over the next few years too. Only the best jerseys can contribute to halloween costumes.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

A first quarter TD? Color me surprised.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

ACT A FUCKING FOOL WIDDIT


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

DOLPHINS.

I'm rooting for these guys man. No one (including me), gave them a chance before the season started.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY DROPSY 

Poor Griffin.

The Third.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I read that DROPSY in falsetto.

THE LESSER MOSS

and the XP is blocked:lmao


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

LETS FUCKING GO!!
THIS DISH IS SERVED COLD!

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I think the Lions have lead in games for about 1 minute the whole year. First play after they lead they give up 75 yard TD. Typical.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Even I can't defend those uniforms. Looks like we went to bee prison.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Antonio Brown is pretty awesome.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

What a fuckin catch!


----------



## Olympus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That was a dick move by Cam to walk off the field like that. Murphy just saved your ass and not even so much as a high five. Murphy had to go to Cam. Hope he said "Be thankful" because that's what he needs to be.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

THE 3RD AND GOAL DRAW! DANIEL FUCKING THOMAS!


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAATTTTTTHHHHHHHH


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Joel Anthony said:


> THE 3RD AND GOAL DRAW! DANIEL FUCKING THOMAS!


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



JM said:


> Antonio Brown is pretty awesome.


Makes me not sweat about losing Wallace next year. I swear Steelers always find a new receiver. I remember thinking we wouldn't be able to replace Holmes and then what do ya know?


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Can we all just take a moment and talk about how poised Ben is in the RZ. Let's do it guyzzz.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Sing it with me Notorious!


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

:lmao


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

JULIO!!!


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Roethlisberger for MVP.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

WHAT HAPPENED AID?

JFC the Jags are so bad.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Vereen cock-blocking Ridley :kobe2


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

60 yard TD from Ryan to Julio.

63. My bad.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Red Skins getting fancy. You can't push off their RG3. Come on, son. 

Nice kick boiiiii.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



JM said:


> Can we all just take a moment and talk about how poised Ben is in the RZ. Let's do it guyzzz.


God, Steelers keep playin like this and I like this season. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Brady making it look easy


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



DH said:


> Roethlisberger for MVP.


Seriously. I hear morons on the Bleacher Report or on Sportscenter talking up Flacco even though Ben is MUCH better


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Just finished watching the footie and turn over to the Pats game. Already liking that score!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Cutler's got -7 passing yards. That's what two first round picks are worth right there.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



JM said:


> Can we all just take a moment and talk about how poised Ben is in the RZ. Let's do it guyzzz.


Of course he is. No one is giving him any pressure.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Lol. Fireman Ed looks so depressed right now. Maybe he should go back to being a Dolfan!


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



kobra860 said:


> Of course he is. No one is giving him any pressure.


Excuses.... Excuses.... 

That Ref got fuckin nailed :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Oh lawdy...


----------



## Arcade

Dolphins up 20-0 on the Jets without Tannenhill? :O


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

HUGE diving interception by Tim Jennings!! :mark:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Beat that ass Atlanta. Bury the Eagles please.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Hardy poops on lolcutler once again.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

CUTLER IS SO BAD. LMFAO


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

28-7 up going into the second half. Let's hope the Pats D can keep this and don't let the Rams back into the game. Also, maybe the Offense can hopefully get a few more scores.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Dammit Cutler. C'mon man.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Shiiiiit c'mon Clark....


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I hate waiting for Roethlisberger to get back on the field and own.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Watching the Chargers lately has been a slow and painful torture.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

This Chicago offense is fucking horrid today. Every drive is starting on the 40 and they can't get to the 50. :no:


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

STEVE SMITH! :jordan2


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Shot, thought that was a sweet INT.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I thought Mike Wallace's hands last week was bad


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That's the life of a Panthers' fan, I guess.


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

scameron's back


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Lions roar back. I bet that dude with Stafford sig is going nuts.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Jesus Christ, Cutler, you fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Chargers lose to the Browns. How much longer do we have to deal with this incompetent coach. He's been a loser his entire career but nooo he gets to keep his job while our last coach get fired after a 14-2 season. I want to break something.


----------



## Arcade

[email protected] Hall.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

the team that shall be not named plays a whole game when they wear awful uniforms. they need to keep them for the rest of the season.

i was excited for this game and the redskins showed up and had a bigger drop off than prison break after it's first season. i think the receivers were allergic to the ball, but what do i know. they almost matched their season drop total in one game.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*


----------



## Champ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

gould clutched it.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'm not even sure why I watched that kick. :sadpanda


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'd like to ask Ron Rivera WHAT THE FUCK THEY WERE DOING on the final drive. Marshall had like 5 catches, each on the same route, all for around 10 yards. 

WHY AM I A PANTHERS FAN?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Why am a Chiefs fan is a better question.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Colts Titans and Bills next 3 games? 7-3 on the horizon. :gun::gun:


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



WWF said:


> I'd like to ask Ron Rivera WHAT THE FUCK THEY WERE DOING on the final drive. Marshall had like 5 catches, each on the same route, all for around 10 yards.
> 
> WHY AM I A PANTHERS FAN?


Fucking hard to watch.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Stafford works them GWD like a thing of beauty. 5 and change left and they just went right down the field easily. Titus Young had a great game as well and this is probably the first complete game offensively by the Lions all year. Even scored some first half points! Take care of the Jaguars next week to get back to .500 then they can stick their noses back in the playoff hunt. Hopefully they won't need a 4QC to do it, but a W's a W.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> Why am a Chiefs fan is a better question.


All of my favorite teams are garbage, bro. You don't know my pain. I'd rather my team get murdered every week (Chiefs) than have it come down to the final play and lose every week (Panthers).


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

When the Chiefs and Panthers face off it will be the WE WANT THE FIRST PICK BOWL


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Thank fuck it's Nuggets season.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> When the Chiefs and Panthers face off it will be the WE WANT THE FIRST PICK BOWL


You had to figure that after they boo'd Cassell and then that LINEMAN spoke up; that the team this year would just pack it in.

TIME TO WATCH BIG BLUE!!


----------



## PGSucks

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

If it weren't for Ben Roethlisberger lighting the Redskins up, I'd be extremely pissed that I left Stafford on the bench.

EDIT: Never mind. Stafford's put up 32 to Big Ben's 21, and I'm losing by 7 because both of my starting running backs are out. Shit.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Chargers now under .500 for the season. I knew this would happen. Even when we got off to the good start I knew it would all collapse. Sigh.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> When the Chiefs and Panthers face off it will be the WE WANT THE FIRST PICK BOWL


Do they actually play each other thus year?



Brye said:


> Thank fuck it's Nuggets season.


Magic :mcgee1


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



WWF said:


> Do they actually play each other thus year?


You don't know what AFC division you guys play this year?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Pretty sure the NFC South is playing the AFC West this year.

Yeah they are.

It's NFC East vs. AFC North
NFC North vs. AFC South
NFC South vs. AFC West
NFC West vs. AFC East


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Joel Anthony said:


> You don't know what AFC division you guys play this year?


To be fair they haven't played any AFC games yet this year. But I believe it's the west.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

BAH GAWD, they play each other on December 2nd. GAME OF THE YEAR.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I hope there's more 4:00 games in the upcoming weeks. I don't want to only have a choice between NY/Dal and KC/Oakland. Give me like 3 or 4 games please.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yeah Quinn throw those INTs!! :cheer


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Lol Cassel might be coming in now. LOLOLOL


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Romo already throwing those ints. Gonna be a long game for Cowboys fans.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

LMAO at Romo. The Cowboys aren't going anywhere with him starting.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Haha Romo! Silly Romo, you're not suppose to throw to the other team.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Damn Dallas is done, Bears gave me a heart attack and a half for most of the day :mark:

Why the fuck weren't they running with Forte & Bush all day when he was shredding the D is beyond me :no:


----------



## hardcore_rko

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Joel Anthony said:


> Colts Titans and Bills next 3 games? 7-3 on the horizon. :gun::gun:


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Joel Anthony said:


> Colts Titans and Bills next 3 games? 7-3 on the horizon. :gun::gun:


I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but the Colts are going to beat the Dolphins. Rather easily too, I expect.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

BELIEVE the HYPE Magic.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Magic said:


> I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but the Colts are going to beat the Dolphins. Rather easily too, I expect.


Colts haven't beaten anyone by more than 6 this year and has had tough times putting away teams like Cleveland and Tennessee and even lost to bums like the Jets and Jaguars. I'd say they're the favorites simply because they're at home, but Miami is really two OT losses from being 6-1. Idk if you're just trolling (probably) but it'll likely stay the course that most Colts games have gone this year.

And Dallas will win this game.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Oh shit this game just got good


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Fucking awesome day, on the way back from Wembley, wanted the Rams to win but marked hard for the Gronk TDs, got an RGIII jersey because YOLO, funniest moments gotta be when they showed that the jets were losing and basically everyone in the ground cheered :lol sucks that the backups were put in at the end but it was a sick day, will post some pictures later if I can be arsed.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Stafford works them GWD like a thing of beauty. 5 and change left and they just went right down the field easily. Titus Young had a great game as well and this is probably the first complete game offensively by the Lions all year. Even scored some first half points! Take care of the Jaguars next week to get back to .500 then they can stick their noses back in the playoff hunt. Hopefully they won't need a 4QC to do it, but a W's a W.


In you're division? I don't think so




Perfect Poster said:


> Colts haven't beaten anyone by more than 6 this year and has had tough times putting away teams like Cleveland and Tennessee and even lost to bums like the Jets and Jaguars. I'd say they're the favorites simply because they're at home, but Miami is really two OT losses from being 6-1. Idk if you're just trolling (probably) but it'll likely stay the course that most Colts games have gone this year.
> 
> And Dallas will win this game.


At least they can beat Green Bay


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Also could someone from league 3 PM me my Fantasy Football matchup score, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Damn, feel bad for Giants fans. After all the talk that they were the best in the league.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Can't wait for the sunday night game. Manning vs. Brees should be a good one.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

^ most def

I'll goooooo..... Broncos


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Holy fuck @ that catch by Witten.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Coolquip said:


> ^ most def
> 
> I'll goooooo..... Broncos


Me too, i don't think Saints will be able to beat them anyway...


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Crappy game, but Chicago is 6-1. Great start Bears. Just need to stay strong and fix the offense.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Dallas actually shows some heart and gets a 3rd and 1 and 4th and 1 and don't even run it, or go play action bootleg. Probably would've fumbled the snap though.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> Dallas actually shows some heart and gets a 3rd and 1 and 4th and 1 and don't even run it, or go play action bootleg. Probably would've fumbled the snap though.


*Hell of a coaching job. They had three time outs and plenty of time on the clock as well. No excuse for not running it one of those two downs.*


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

It's not a touchdown, damn


----------



## Dr. Jones

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Romo seems like not that bad of a guy, but I love watching him fail. Like Costanza


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Giants got away with another one by the hair of their chinny chin chins. I almost can't watch them anymore, lol. 

But yes, always great to beat the Cowboys. G-Men remain unbeaten in their new stadium and made up for the week 1 loss AND won in the division on a day where both the Skins & Eagles lost. 

Couldn't ask for a better situation than that!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Your team literally won that game by a fingertip. Gah.

I'm not even distraught over that. Still don't like the play calls on 3rd and 4th and 1. Garrett is my scapegoat though since I can't stand him. Obviously 3 1st Q picks didn't do Dallas any favors.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Fuck the November vote.

Giants/Dolphins Super Bowl for 2013.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The Broncos. Vick. And RG3. 

All fighting to have the most fumbles by the end of the season.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Joel Anthony said:


> Fuck the November vote.
> 
> Giants/Dolphins Super Bowl for 2013.


Psh..... In Madden maybe


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Joel Anthony said:


> The Broncos. Vick. And RG3.
> 
> All fighting to have the most fumbles by the end of the season.


Those fumbles didn't stop RG3 from having more rushing yards than Reggie Bush.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Denver's defense looks scary right now...and you don't want any defense that has Manning at QB to look scary.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

this Saints' defense is so bad it's unbelievable. they're making some random Green can look good.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



kobra860 said:


> Those fumbles didn't stop RG3 from having more rushing yards than Reggie Bush.


They did from having an overall better TEAM record than Reggie's team. (Y)


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Collinsworth said that the Saints don't look like the Saints. 

Well, they do. They just look like the Saints from the 70s & 80s.


----------



## smackdown1111

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Denver with a D is a real threat. Can't judge it off 1 week, but the Saints are an offensive powerhouse..


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



smackdown1111 said:


> Denver with a D is a real threat. Can't judge it off 1 week, but the Saints are an offensive powerhouse..


Eh, the Saints are an offensive powerhouse with Payton calling the shots. His in game adjustments allow us to stretch teams both horizontally and vertically via both the run and pass. Without them, we are wildly talented with a degree of inconsistency to match the talent as has been the case all season. Limiting Brees like they did is an accomplishment, however.

I'm not even going to touch the defense past what I'm about to say.They are supremely lacking in NFL talent and we're talking one of the worst defenses of all time if this continues.


----------



## smackdown1111

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Glass Shatters said:


> Eh, the Saints are an offensive powerhouse with Payton calling the shots. His in game adjustments allow us to stretch teams both horizontally and vertically via both the run and pass. Without them, we are wildly talented with a degree of inconsistency to match the talent as has been the case all season.
> 
> I'm not even going to touch the defense past what I'm about to say.They are supremely lacking in NFL talent and we're talking one of the worst defenses of all time if this continues.


While I wouldn't disagree with your statements, any Brees-led team is still a force. They will still score a lot of points against other teams this year. I even think they beat the Falcons at least once. It is clear you guys aren't the same without Payton, but still a force and glad to see my team do so well on D. It is that defense that is killing you guys, which I didn't think you guys could do worse than the Raiders whom Denver dominated thoroughly a few weeks back.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



smackdown1111 said:


> While I wouldn't disagree with your statements, any Brees-led team is still a force. They will still score a lot of points against other teams this year. I even think they beat the Falcons at least once. It is clear you guys aren't the same without Payton, but still a force and glad to see my team do so well on D. It is that defense that is killing you guys, which I didn't think you guys could do worse than the Raiders whom Denver dominated thoroughly a few weeks back.


Oh, without question the Saints are never "out of it" per se with Brees at quarterback. But looking at it in retrospect from 2006-2011, this isn't the same Drew Brees. We're now looking at a 60% passer when in previous years we were looking at record breaking accuracy. Granted, the receivers aren't helping as you saw with Graham and his 3+ drops tonight, but Brees is missing some throws, too. The play calls to set up any type of rapid scores just are not there. Without Payton, we are utterly incapable of stringing together successful plays consistently. We were 1 for 12 on third down conversions. With Payton, that would never, ever happen. 

Also, we don't try to run the ball at all. Maybe that's not such of a bad thing because we can't when we do try.

The defense...one of the worst of all time. No doubt. Just lacking playmakers. I don't think it's Spagnuolo. Looking at T'eo, Mingo, or Montgomery for the draft.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Glass Shatters said:


> Oh, without question the Saints are never "out of it" per se with Brees at quarterback. But looking at it in retrospect from 2006-2011, this isn't the same Drew Brees. We're now looking at a 60% passer when in previous years we were looking at record breaking accuracy. Granted, the receivers aren't helping as you saw with Graham and his 3+ drops tonight, but Brees is missing some throws, too. The play calls to set up any type of rapid scores just are not there. Without Payton, we are utterly incapable of stringing together successful plays consistently. We were 1 for 12 on third down conversions. With Payton, that would never, ever happen.
> 
> Also, we don't try to run the ball at all. Maybe that's not such of a bad thing because we can't when we do try.
> 
> The defense...one of the worst of all time. No doubt. Just lacking playmakers. I don't think it's Spagnuolo. Looking at T'eo, Mingo, or Montgomery for the draft.


I completely agree. Sometimes I feel as if we rely on Drew entirely too much. Our defense is just horrible and I hope to God we grab T'eo in the draft. He's a spark plug and a great guy and I can really see him becoming sort off a Ray Lewis type player. Our offense just seems lost without Sean at the helm. The only good that will come out of this season is a high draft pick.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Saints should have blown up the team instead of resigning Brees to be honest. This squad doesn't look like it's going to get much better very soon with as many problems as the defense has.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I realize Peyton Manning can make you look bad, but man that Saints defense was beyond bad tonight.

Their offense just had a bad night. It's was partly Denver, but they were awful too. Totally out of sync.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Queen Akasha said:


> I completely agree. Sometimes I feel as if we rely on Drew entirely too much. Our defense is just horrible and I hope to God we grab T'eo in the draft. He's a spark plug and a great guy and I can really see him becoming sort off a Ray Lewis type player. Our offense just seems lost without Sean at the helm. The only good that will come out of this season is a high draft pick.


The defense hasn't had a playmaker since Sharper had a season for the ages in 2009. We're just lacking a big time player anywhere on defense and we need to start constructing this defense from front to back. We have solid young guys like Cam Jordan and Akeem Hicks on the line, but outside of them I don't really care if any of the other 9 return. We need to start feeding one of our running backs consistently, preferably Ingram or Ivory to use them as trade bait. I like the way Ingram was playing last season before he got hurt, so I'd prefer to keep him. This 3 carry a piece shit is doing nothing but not allowing the running backs to showcase their talent and get into a rhythm. 

Vitt did a horrible job last night. Punting when we're down 20+ in the fourth quarter and going for it on 4th down early in the second quarter from midfield. Shit just didn't make sense. Maybe he was trying to save face and not have the score run up on us, but there really isn't much difference between 31-14 and 38-14 or 45-14. We get destroyed either way. The only good thing about last night is that I started Manning and Decker on my fantasy team and they gave me a 3 point victory with a combined 40.9 points. 



Magic said:


> Saints should have blown up the team instead of resigning Brees to be honest. This squad doesn't look like it's going to get much better very soon with as many problems as the defense has.


Defense is just lacking big time talent. We can't rush the passer, tackle, or cover. We can't play defense, period.

I don't agree with not resigning Brees, seeing as he was coming off a season for the ages and a 13 win season. He'll come to play with a vengeance next season. And don't get me wrong, the offense isn't necessarily doing the defense any favors. There have been long stretches at points in this season where the offense simply cannot move the football. 



MrMister said:


> I realize Peyton Manning can make you look bad, but man that Saints defense was beyond bad tonight.
> 
> Their offense just had a bad night. It's was partly Denver, but they were awful too. Totally out of sync.


The Saints defense is currently on pace to be the third worst statistical defense *ever*. These guys are used to playing with a lead and going for the football with the way our offense has been circa 2006. When the offensive production isn't there, the Saints are not going to make plays on defense.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*










So this was my view.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Wow Saints just sucked and blew at the same time... San Fran should win tonights game also


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



AlexHumph said:


> So this was my view.


It's too bad that you had to see a game that was a total blowout but I'm sure that it was still tons of fun.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Broncos D showing up these last 2 games has got me excited for a possible deep playoff run.

You got D & Manning, you're gonna get success.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Really didn't think Denver's D was that amazing last night. Brees and his receivers were just out of it. No way is Denver good enough to make the Saints go 3 and out so many times.

Read that Vick could be benched. I really wanted to read that Garrett had been fired this morning, but a Vick benching is ok too. On the other hand, it'll probably make the Eagles better so maybe it's not good news.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> Read that Vick could be benched. I really wanted to read that Garrett had been fired this morning, but a Vick benching is ok too. On the other hand, it'll probably make the Eagles better so maybe it's not good news.


Eh, the Saints are next on the schedule for the Eagles. Career game for Vick upcoming. I honestly feel like the Browns defense against Jamal Lewis in 2003 every time we take the field against an opposing offense. We know it's coming, we just can't stop it.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Eagles defense doesn't get a stop until the fourth quarter.

Eagles' offensive line is so bad that it wouldn't be able to stop a cornerback if one lined up against them. 


And yet all the blame goes to Vick. You just gotta love this league.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

He's been bad though. Lots of turnovers. But yeah, their defense isn't good.

Trade deadline pushed back to Thursday. Hope dudes get traded unlike most years. Shefter thinks Steven Jackson to Dallas would make sense. OK. We do need a good backup to Murray. Felix Jones is awful.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000087361/article/nfl-trade-deadline-pushed-back-to-thursday


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Surprise, a team switching to interim coach from their interim interim coach did poorly. Once again, coaches are important and can make or break a team, especially a talented one. Poor coaches destroy a team (read as Norv Turner and Jason Garrett need to be fired).

I hope there are some bigger trades this year. Rumor has it that Detroit is looking to make a big move now that the deadline has been extended.

Rumor has it that DeAngelo Williams to Denver seems possible as well. I don't see it though.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Detroit could try for Jackson or Williams. Not sure if Williams can do much anymore. Hard to tell since he was in a RBBC. Jackson to GB or Detroit both makes a lot of sense. Jackson still has something left I think.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I know Jackson to the Packers was one of my predictions a couple weeks ago. We'll see if that happens. I don't know if Detroit can handle a large contract guy without dumping one of their own.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Chiefs are the worst team in the NFL. I'm not sure if it's debatable anymore. So sad cuz everyone thought they could be decent this year. :mcgee1


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Who's everyone? :kobe3


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs are the worst team in the NFL. I'm not sure if it's debatable anymore. So sad cuz everyone thought they could be decent this year. :mcgee1


Jaguars are far worse.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Jaguars & Browns are just inexperienced.

The Panthers are underachievers.

The Chiefs just plain suck, there's really no explanation.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> Surprise, a team switching to interim coach from their interim interim coach did poorly. Once again, coaches are important and can make or break a team, especially a talented one. Poor coaches destroy a team (read as Norv Turner and Jason Garrett need to be fired).
> 
> I hope there are some bigger trades this year. Rumor has it that Detroit is looking to make a big move now that the deadline has been extended.
> 
> Rumor has it that DeAngelo Williams to Denver seems possible as well. I don't see it though.


Fox being in Denver and DeAngelo no longer starting fuels the rumor, but I don't see Carolina making any moves, especially since they fired Hurney.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



WWF said:


> Fox being in Denver and DeAngelo no longer starting fuels the rumor, but I don't see Carolina making any moves, especially since they fired Hurney.


Pretty much, and I can see how they think that, but add it an already crowded Denver RB scene, a big contract for Williams, and a lack of fire to actually trade a guy they are content with and I don;t see them moving Williams. That said, it doesn't mean they won't but that's why I don't buy it.


----------



## StLSaint_75

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs are the worst team in the NFL. I'm not sure if it's debatable anymore. So sad cuz everyone thought they could be decent this year. :mcgee1


I agree, they dont have a terrible QB, good RBs, a solid WR core, and a good TE in Moeaki.

I thought D could be an issue, besides Hali and D Johnson and Eric Berry they are very thin.

Things just fell apart. As a Rams (lambs) fan I feel your pain. I lived in KC for 3 years 07-09, and I remember watching the Chiefs and thinking they would be good around now... guess I was wrong.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Where is IMP? His CARDS/SKELTON are on.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Tonight's game should be interesting. :jaydamn


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs are the worst team in the NFL. I'm not sure if it's debatable anymore. So sad cuz everyone thought they could be decent this year. :mcgee1


By everyone do you mean nobody?

On a better note: RAIDERS


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

This Arizona crowd is rocking.

SKELTON is a terrible excuse for a QB. As mediocre as it can get.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

SF is gonna kick their ass if the Cardinals can't do anything on offense. Niners are killing their defense.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Skelton's the only QB that had numbers worse than Tebow last year.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Hailsabin said:


> By everyone do you mean nobody?


Lol, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

So the week I sit Crabtree, he has the best game of his season so far.

Two TD's and counting.

Typical for my luck in that league.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

24 - 0, Niners.

What a game so far. Who didn't see this coming...


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Hailsabin said:


> 24 - 0, Niners.
> 
> What a game so far. Who didn't see this coming...


24-3 now damn I almost didn't think they'd score today -__-


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Skelton had 52 attempts? Damn, that's a shit ton for a Cardinal QB.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> *Skelton* had 52 attempts? Damn, that*'s a shit* ton for a Cardinal *QB.*


I just read the bold parts.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Nobody likes poor Red Skelton.

I want it to be Sunday already. Bucs going into Oakland territory. Gonna hope that crushes their comeback spirits. Not to mention those Bengals better do what Saints couldn't and that's topple the Broncos. Raiders are THAT close to tying for first. :mark:


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I thought Skleton was the better option at QB. both qb's suck though.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Lesser of two evils. No doubt. He certainly isn't worth much praise though.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

So you guys think any big names gonna get traded by the deadline?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TKOK! said:


> I thought Skleton was the better option at QB. both qb's suck though.


The offensive line is really bad. I'm not saying Kolb or Skelton are good, I'll leave that to IMPULSE, but you have to protect the QB to have a chance. Kolb and Skelton missed time because of injuries due to terrible blocking. Kinda feel sorry for them because their defense is pretty good despite getting totally dominated last night in that 1st half.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I haven't watched much of the Cards this year but I did watch the St. Louis game and Kolb got FUCKED UP at least 8 times. Probably more.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Mike Thomas traded to Lions. Meh.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I have no clue who that is.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Solid 3/4th option from Jacksonville. I hope he can be used for Kick/Punt returns since Logans been shit these last two years and that's all he's there for, but I doubt it. Really only gotten to offset the loss of Burleson. Likely see him split reps with Broyles once he gets the full hold of the playbook.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Just saw on espn Ridley is #4 in rushing. Midway tgrough the season I didnt expect the Pats to have a a great rushing attack especially with how last year ended when BB benched Ridley for fumbling. And Brady is still having a great year with this running game.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Mike Thomas is 5'8", an average receiver, and is owed $5 Million this year. I don't see why Detroit would trade for him as anything but a kick returner seeing as they still have Broyles, Young, Johnson, Kassim Osgood, and Brian Robiskie, but more power to them I suppose. Stephan Logan has been terrible.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Panthers GM says they aren't trading anyone. Doubtful SJax gets traded too. Pfft, lame.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> Mike Thomas is 5'8", an average receiver, and is owed $5 Million this year. I don't see why Detroit would trade for him as anything but a kick returner seeing as they still have Broyles, Young, Johnson, Kassim Osgood, and Brian Robiskie, but more power to them I suppose. Stephan Logan has been terrible.


Nah Jacksonville paid off most of his salary. He's due about 1 millionish. Osgood is a ST guy only and Robiskie is just a PS guy as far as I know. Plus Broyles is coming off of injury last year and is a rookie, and Logan is bad.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> Panthers GM says they aren't trading anyone. Doubtful SJax gets traded too. Pfft, lame.


Panthers' GM? Do you know something I don't?


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Pats got Aqib Talib; definitely a good addition for them. If Belichick can't get Talib straight, he's a lost cause and nobody can.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Impossible to be a bad acquisition considering the secondary can't get much worse.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



WWF said:


> Panthers' GM? Do you know something I don't?


Hah, yeah the guy standing in for the guy that was fired said no one is being traded. 

I like the Talib trade too. You have to think whatever the Pats gave up won't be much since Talib is under suspension atm.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I assume it was Danny Morrison?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I am ready for another Chief loss. I expect it nowadays. I'm getting memories from 2008-2009.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

If BB had it his way, we probably would've traded Ridley for him. SMH.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

TJ I heard that the Chiefs haven't led this season during regulation play. That's pretty incredibly bad. Pretty sure that's historically bad.



WWF said:


> I assume it was Danny Morrison?


Brandon Beane apparently.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...olina-panthers-quell-deangelo-williams-rumors


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

waaat

I'm so out of the loop w/ Carolina ATM. Shit season + Basketball season + the Panthers site I go on (One of the SB Nation sites) getting a terrible makeover = Me not following as much as I should.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Pretty sure the only time the Cheifs lead was in ot against the saints.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TKOK! said:


> Pretty sure the only time the Cheifs lead was in ot against the saints.


They never lead in OT, they kicked a game winning field goal. They haven't lead for 1 second this whole year, fucking pathetic. 

Got a feeling they will win tonight though.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Chiefs are losing already..


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

TJ you should be happy. You'll get the first overall pick and maybe you're team can make a turn around like the COLTS...okay no way you'll pull that off as LUCK is so incredible but it will obviously be better next year.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Dammit. Chiefs have to win this. If not Chargers will be tied for first in AFC West. Yeah, those fuckin Chargers will actually LEAD the division despite being on a losing streak. Pathetic.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

actually I guess it's impossible to be happy when your team is losing. What I should have said is that better days lie ahead. :side:


And the Chargers won't be leading, Broncos are 4-3, the Chargers will be 4-4, and the Broncos hold the tiebreaker too.


----------



## Myers

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

They should drop Thursday games so I can follow more then just two late games on Sunday.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The Chiefs will get the 1st overall pick. There isn't no QB prospect like Luck though. Barkley or Smith would be the choice. And I don't feel super confident in either of them two.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Magic said:


> actually I guess it's impossible to be happy when your team is losing. What I should have said is that better days lie ahead. :side:
> 
> 
> And the Chargers won't be leading, Broncos are 4-3, the Chargers will be 4-4, and the Broncos hold the tiebreaker too.


eh, my fury jumped the gun for me. Screw both teams as it is. Raiders need to keep the streak alive and take down Bucs come Sunday. Freeman better crumble again.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

This Tyron Smith stuff is sad and pathetic, has to get a restraining order against his family because of them pursuing and harassing him for his money. Bums.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Whew. Playing the Chiefs sure is the right medicine to a 3 game losing streak.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Chiefs lol


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I didn't watch the game but apparently Charles suffered a neck injury? I can't see how this season can get any worse for KC.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

GENO SMITH TO THE RESCUE! CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT SEASON.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

LOL. This had me dying this morning when I read it.

http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/20...31-20121030_1_locker-joe-philbin-randy-starks


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Wow...I had so much hope going into this season. And it all turned out shitty. Least we will get the #1 pick no doubt.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Fun Fact: Chiefs are first team not to hold a lead during a game in first 8 games of season since 1929 Buffalo Bisons, who folded after 1929 season.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> Wow...I had so much hope going into this season. And it all turned out shitty. Least we will get the #1 pick no doubt.




Geno Smith or Matt Barkley?

-------


Not feeling too good about Sunday tbh. Giants are playing like the best team in the league right now and the Sandy situation makes this looks like it might be a feel good story (and we've been hit by that before ), plus traveling to MetLife the day of the game can't be easy. 

BUT we've played spoiler before too


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Coolquip said:


> Giants are playing like the best team in the league right now


They aren't. They almost blew the game against the Cowboys and the only reason they beat the Redskins was because their secondary fell asleep in the last drive.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



kobra860 said:


> They aren't. They almost blew the game against the Cowboys and the only reason they beat the Redskins was because their secondary fell asleep in the last drive.


Who's playing better? Atlanta's skidding by some teams and Houston had that terrible game against Green Bay. Green Bay barely beat the Jags and the Pats barely beat the Jets last week. And need I remind you about the Redskins :troll


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Coolquip said:


> Who's playing better? Atlanta's skidding by some teams and Houston had that terrible game against Green Bay. Green Bay barely beat the Jags and the Pats barely beat the Jets last week. And need I remind you about the Redskins :troll


There hasn't been a definitive dominant team in the NFL so far. The Falcons haven't really faced anyone. The only notable team that they faced was the Broncos. The Panthers should have beaten them but they blew that game.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Coolquip said:


> Who's playing better? Atlanta's skidding by some teams and Houston had that terrible game against Green Bay. Green Bay barely beat the Jags and the Pats barely beat the Jets last week. And need I remind you about the Redskins :troll


The Giants are "skidding by" some teams, too, as evidenced by their past 2 games. You chide Houston for a loss to Green Bay when the G Men lost to Philly? The only objective way you can judge who's playing better right now is the fact that the Giants are 6-2 and Atlanta is 7-0. Throw stats out the window - the Falcons are just winning football games and it's not by accident. If they can get by Dallas this week, and if the Saints keep playing (or not playing, rather) defense like they do, Atlanta has a real shot to threaten the NFC record of 13 consecutive wins to start the season set by New Orleans in 2009. 

As much as I hate to say it, they just might be 13-0 heading into the Giants game. It's possible, but not probable. I can see it, though. Seriously.

And I hate the Falcons.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Glass Shatters said:


> The Giants are "skidding by" some teams, too, as evidenced by their past 2 games. You chide Houston for a loss to Green Bay when the G Men lost to Philly? The only objective way you can judge who's playing better right now is the fact that the Giants are 6-2 and Atlanta is 7-0. Throw stats out the window - the Falcons are just winning football games and it's not by accident. If they can get by Dallas this week, and if the Saints keep playing (or not playing, rather) defense like they do, Atlanta has a real shot to threaten the NFC record of 13 consecutive wins to start the season set by New Orleans in 2009.
> 
> As much as I hate to say it, they just might be 13-0 heading into the Giants game. It's possible, but not probable. I can see it, though. Seriously.
> 
> And I hate the Falcons.


The Falcons are going to lose sometime after the Cowboys game. The Buccaneers or Cardinals will surprise them. The Saints might even get them once but only if their defense can make a few stops. 

The Falcons have faced a bunch of mediocre to bad teams. The real test will come in the playoffs.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



kobra860 said:


> The Falcons are going to lose sometime after the Cowboys game. The Buccaneers or Cardinals will surprise them. The Saints might even get them once but only if their defense can make a few stops.
> 
> The Falcons have faced a bunch of mediocre to bad teams. The real test will come in the playoffs.


Shit, I think they have a greater chance of losing to the Cowboys than they do Tampa or Arizona. Like I said, it's only possible that they go 13-0, but not probable. I wouldn't bet on it, but I could see it looking at their schedule.

The Saints always play them tough with Brees and that is a long standing rivalry, so needless to say those games will likely be close. We don't have the secondary to cover the Falcons receivers though. Every single game there has been 5 or 6 instances of wide open receivers down field for huge chunks of yards. The Saints are the only team in NFL history to allow 400+ yards in their first 7 games, and by the looks of it, that is likely to continue. We'll have to match them score for score, and our offense cannot put together scoring drives consistently.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Sproles looks to have a fractured hard. He's out for a bit it seems after apparently undergoing surgery.

The lost season gets a bit worse.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Meh, I'd probably rather the Chiefs draft Geno to be honest. I don't like the recent track records of USC QB's. Plus Barkley's play may have something to do with his two stellar recievers. But I'm not an NFL scout so who knows what kind of things they look it.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> Sproles looks to have a fractured hard. He's out for a bit it seems after apparently undergoing surgery.
> 
> The lost season gets a bit worse.


At least we caught a break.

*rimshot* ba-dum-tiss


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Ok tbh, forgot about Houston's performence against Baltimore, they're the NFL best. 

Early predictions for MVP?

I'll go out on a limb and say J.J. Watt


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

There is no best but yeah the Texans are definitely top 5, no doubt about it. If I had to pick a Texan to win MVP, I'd definitely pick J.J. Watt. Easily their most important player.


----------



## mcr12345

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

just started watching this getting into it a fair bit too bad they dont play more live games over here in australia


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Redzone or RGIII vs Cam? I'M SO CONFLICTED.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'm watching Wash/Carolina for sure. I'll have the Texans as a backup.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Texans/Bills is my only option, watching the Knicks/Sixers game instead but might flip to it.

Go C.J. Spiller :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Stafford becomes the 2nd quickest to 10,000 in terms of games played.

And then he overthrows a wide open RB for a first down and they miss a FG. Why do I get the feeling that the Lions will keep this game unnecessarily close?


----------



## Tha Masta

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

1st, love the throwback uni's.
2nd, Skins D is total garbage!
7-3 CAR


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Damn my Bears are killing right now. Urlacher is a beast


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Leshoure has 2 TDs as he sits on one of my teams benches. Yay!

But yeah, offense is finally finishing drives and *hopefully* aren't letting a team they're much better than stick around.

EDIT: 28-2 Bears at the end of 1? God damn.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Stopped RGIII on 4th and goal @ the goal line. :kobe3


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Leshoure has 2 TDs as he sits on one of my teams benches. Yay!
> 
> But yeah, offense is finally finishing drives and *hopefully* aren't letting a team they're much better than stick around.
> 
> EDIT: 28-2 Bears at the end of 1? God damn.


Make that 3 :jordan


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That's just insane that's Steve Smith's first TD this season. Great catch, though!


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Da Bears


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Damn yet another turnover by Titans... Man I know the bears D is good but this is ridiculous now :shocked:


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

At least Leshoure is on the bench of my crappy team.

And a surprising stress free first half. Love it. Hopefully they can keep it up in the 2nd half and get back to .500.

EDIT: I feel like Jags/Chiefs would be a pillowfight to the death for the worst team in the league. Too bad they don't play each other


----------



## Tha Masta

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

No D from WSH.
They are all total garbage.

RG3 & A. Morris can't do it all them selves.

None of them should be one the team, after the bye.
3-6 entering the bye.

Changes better be made!
Coaching, players, or both.
They all suck.

During offseason:
1. Fire coaching staff.
2. Find a real secondary.
3. Find an actual pass rush.
4. Find WR's that can catch.
5. Find a real O-line that can pass protect, against a 4 man rush.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Baloltimore is horrible right now. Joe Flacco sucks and I'm amazed that front office is still sticking with him. He is not the solution and he is not leading them anywhere. 

Indy vs Miami has been entertaining. 1st pick vs 8th pick. Washington has looked terrible with some dropped balls and awful playcalling. Ryan Fitzpatrick should be thankful he still has a job in the NFL.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

PEANUT HEAD

4 forced fumbles today against the Titans. MVP MVP MVP


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Carolina's D-Line has been fucking fantastic today.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

If Dallas wins, I will be all over this thread.


If they lose, no one can laugh, because they are playing ATLANTA~~~~


----------



## Mr. High IQ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Andrew Luck with a rookie record 433 passing yards in today's win over the Dolphins.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Nice throw Eli.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

WALT JR MANNING with the :favre


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

EMANUEL SANDERS


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

GOOD GOD. Clark getting called on a hit to the head on a HIT TO THE RIBS. Wasn't even the shoulder. Terrible. Cost us a TD.

Pass interference call was crap too. Looks like we have to beat the Refs this week too.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Seems like the Steelers have to fight off bad calls every game to try to squeak out wins.
Of course fans of other teams probably think the same of their teams, but it's been 2 really bad calls in this one game so far.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Brandon Marshall caught 3 TDs? Damn. I could only watch the first half because I was busy. Dang. That defense is fantastic. I'll have to go back and watch the second half.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Agreed, really don't see how that tackle was helmet to helmet. Seemed like a legit tackle to me. Just a stupid decision that cost the Steelers saving a Giants TD.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



JM said:


> GOOD GOD. Clark getting called on a hit to the head on a HIT TO THE RIBS. Wasn't even the shoulder. Terrible. Cost us a TD.
> 
> Pass interference call was crap too. Looks like we have to beat the Refs this week too.


Can't agree more.

NOT A TD. If they rule this a fumble...

No flag on the block in the back on the return either. This is retarded.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That TD will be brought back surely. Ben clearly seems to have lost control of the ball, rather than being hit out of his hands on the sack.

EDIT! :lmao or not...


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

OH GOOD GOD FUCK THIS

EDIT: Cruz is suffering from bruised ribs from a hit to the head. Totally common.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

well that's game, set, & match for Raiders. Son of a bitch.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Doug Martin is 1st player in NFL history with 3 rush TD of 45+ yards in a game. #MuscleHamster


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

3 POINTS DOWN. C'MON.

22 points in the fourth alone. Holy shit. Oakland has to do this.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> Doug Martin is 1st player in NFL history with 3 rush TD of 45+ yards in a game. #MuscleHamster


that's insane to think he's the first do that. you'd think a guy like Sanders would have done that.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Johnson's had 3 TD's of 50+ but one of them was receiving. Props to Martin though, what a game.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yeah. It's odd to think not one RB has had 3 45+ yard TDs in a game until now.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

More Doug Martin gushing.

Not as shocking, but he's the 2nd RB to rush for 250+ and score 4 TDs. No clue who the other guy is. I'd guess Walter Payton or Dickerson.

edit: It was Mike Anderson lol back in 2000. And this was in the SB era.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Time to be a biased fan, the title must say something about the absolutely amazing Bears Defense and Brian Urlacher's slow motion TD run. That or something about Muscle Hamster.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I already praised the Bears D. Right now yeah, it's Martin or Luck with two games to go.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The rookie class has been pretty impressive so far this year. Luck, RG3, Richardson, and Martin stick out on offense. Claiborne, Barron, Kuechly, and Jones on defense. Walsh and Zerline as rookie kickers are also doing well. I'm sure I've missed others too.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Aw man this is a challenging game for ma Cowboys! I sadly predict the Falcons winning by a pretty big result! Can see the Romo interceptions coming over the horizon now!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> The rookie class has been pretty impressive so far this year. Luck, RG3, Richardson, and Martin stick out on offense. Claiborne, Barron, Kuechly, and Jones on defense. Walsh and Zerline as rookie kickers are also doing well. I'm sure I've missed others too.


Alfred Morris is the biggest surprise. Most of these guys were expected to be pretty good. Some have surpassed expectations.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> Alfred Morris is the biggest surprise. Most of these guys were expected to be pretty good. Some have surpassed expectations.


TANNEHILL


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

BITCH we got this game!!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



AlexHumph said:


> TANNEHILL


He's an Aggie so he doesn't count.:side:

Dallas is dodging bullets here. It could happen.


----------



## reDREDD

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

hey mrmister, im watching the cowboys tonight and supporting them

i cant believe the falcons missed the field goal


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Excellent. Maybe you're the missing cog that can turn this thing around.:mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*











SUCK MY DICK, EVERYONE





































UNTIL THE LAST TWO MINUTES OF THE 4TH QUARTER


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

or Romo will actually become worth a damn and Dez Bryant will take the place as choke artist.

nice team structure.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Atlanta really got helped by the injury and penalty from Dallas stopping the clock. I didn't expect this to be a 6-6 game at the half.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Romo is god, fuck the haters.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I hate the Falcons more then the Cowboys


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Cowboys better not win. All I have to say in this season for Oakland so far is "they were the team that did the best vs Atlanta."

If Dallas owns them then Oakland has nothing this season. </3


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

COME AT ME BITCHES


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Hailsabin said:


> Cowboys better not win. All I have to say in this season for Oakland so far is "they were the team that did the best vs Atlanta."
> 
> If Dallas owns them then Oakland has nothing this season. </3


Except the Panthers did better against Atlanta than the Raiders did.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Oh look Dallas loses another close game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

NO ONE can fucking diss the Cowboys this week. They came damn close to giving Atlanta their first loss, and Romo avoided interceptions.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

OH MAN I THOUGHT FELIX WAS GONNA SCORE THERE.

Jason Garrett is still the coach. I hate Dallas until he gets fired, ie I hate him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Catalanotto said:


> NO ONE can fucking diss the Cowboys this week. They came damn close to giving Atlanta their first loss, and Romo avoided interceptions.


Carolina did the same thing. The Falcons are clearly beatable, it's nearly happened multiple times, they're just more able to finish it off than anyone else.


----------



## will94

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

DIRTY F'N BIRDS!!!

Cowboys played us hard, that was a tough one. We are a beatable team, and we're going to end up losing one of these close games soon. But we've gotten a hell of a lot better at getting the job done at the end of the game than in the past.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Catalanotto said:


> NO ONE can fucking diss the Cowboys this week. They came damn close to giving Atlanta their first loss, and Romo avoided interceptions.


Raiders & Panthers did it already. Cowboys are simply another drop in the bucket for Atlanta.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I think you guys are forgetting that this is the COWBOYS, MAN.

No one gives a shit about the Panthers or Raiders if they lose. No one laughs. When the Cowboys lose or play like shit, people laugh and gloat because it's the Cowboys.

ROMO HAD 0 INTERCEPTIONS <3


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

AMERICA'S TEAM FUCK YEAH.

Fire Garrett though. Srs.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Panthers that's true. Not for Oakland. Some twats out there will get on their case even when they have a pretty solid game, sort of like the comeback in 4th quarter today.

Cowboys sure get a lot of unusual hate for being "America's Team." You'd think the outlook would be positive since they have so many fans. Props to Romo for no INTs. That actually is worth praise among his fans.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

the falcons have to be the weakest undefeated team in recent years. people don't want to give them props. they'll be out in the division round anyway.

the team that shall not be named defeat over the refs was inspirational.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



IMPULSE said:


> the falcons have to be the weakest undefeated team in recent years. people don't want to give them props. they'll be out in the division round anyway.
> 
> the team that shall not be named defeat over the refs was inspirational.


I was inspired until Dallas jobbed.

Still it was good to see the Giants lose despite getting lucky like they always do.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Hailsabin said:


> Raiders & Panthers did it already. Cowboys are simply another drop in the bucket for Atlanta.


Exactly. The Panthers and Raiders are bad teams and still managed to keep it close. That doesn't mean anything.



Hailsabin said:


> Cowboys sure get a lot of unusual hate for being "America's Team."


Maybe because they're arrogant enough to proclaim themselves as "America's Team" (among many other reasons).


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> I was inspired until Dallas jobbed.
> 
> Still it was good to see the Giants lose despite getting lucky like they always do.


showing up at the end and falling short seems to be the new trend.

tomlin tried to throw the game away. you probably feel how i felt about the titans and raiders losses which defy logic.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



kobra860 said:


> Exactly. The Panthers and Raiders are bad teams and still managed to keep it close. That doesn't mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because they're arrogant enough to proclaim themselves as "America's Team" (among many other reasons).


Wasn't that title given to them? idk. Not a Cowboys fan enough to care.

best thing was when the Patriots fans were wanting that title to be given to them since their name represents American better :lmao

Raiders aren't bad either. unk3


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Giants lost today, which sucked for me, but Dallas & Washington losing today kind of makes up for it. If the Eagles lose tomorrow night, then it'll be like the loss never happened. 

I am worried though. The Giants offense has looked pretty stagnant the last few games. They really need to pick things up.


----------



## JY57

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

And I here I thought my Cowboys would actually be good this year. Silly Me. They look like an atrocious mess.


----------



## PRODIGY

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



JY57 said:


> And I here I thought my Cowboys would actually be good this year. Silly Me. They look like an atrocious mess.


I've been feeling you're pain for along time. We have good players but every fuckin year they're always disappointing.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*






I've watched this like 50 by now


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

PAGANO!

LUCK!

PLAYOFFS!




and....speaking of the AFC south...is it too early to say that CJ is possibly back to being 2k form self?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Wasn't the issue his linemen not blocking for him because he bashed them in the media?

At least that's what one of my friends who's a Titans fan said.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

idk, but his linemen were trash for most of the past 2 seasons. This last 4 weeks though have been nothing but success for him though(although the fumbles are now an issue).


In even better news, Luck might accomplish what no other first overall QB has done in the HISTORY of the sport which is have a winning record. Yeah, that's how fucking ridiculously awesome he is.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Have we talked about how Sean Payton's contract will be void next season? Well he will probably be a FA coach after this season is done. 

Someone is going to get a pretty good HC next season.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

no we haven't discussed that. mostly so no one would bring up the high possibility of him going to the Cowboys and actually making them good. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Payton would want too much power. Jerreh likes his power even though he's finally admitted he'd fire himself as GM.

But yeah Payton would be awesome. Since it would be awesome, it won't happen.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I'll go with the wild prediction that Sean Payton will be the next head coach of the Philadelphia Eagles. :skip

After that, Andy Reid will become the new head coach of the San Diego Chargers. Joe Vitt will take over New Orleans head coaching job. Norv Turner will either disappear forever or somehow become a coordinator for the Chiefs.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Oh boy finally sunday is Bears/Texans. Can't wait for Peanut to force another couple fumbles again :mark:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> I'll go with the wild prediction that Sean Payton will be the next head coach of the Philadelphia Eagles. :skip
> 
> After that, Andy Reid will become the new head coach of the San Diego Chargers. Joe Vitt will take over New Orleans head coaching job. Norv Turner will either disappear forever or somehow become a coordinator for the Chiefs.


I read about Payton to the Eagles. I say CLEVELAND.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Payton's staying in NO.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yeah, I agree. There's 0% chance he leaves NO, imo. Unless someone like Dallas offers him an astronomical amount of money.


----------



## BULLY'S BROTHER

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

There's 0% chance he leaves. I mean have you seen his muscle tone?


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I know im thinking couldnt he just sign a new contract to stay in NO.

Hope Vick has a great game tonight. Just needs to stop turning it over and he could easily be a top QB. He isnt washed.up yet.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

lol it's not fun to say GUYS HE'S STAYING IN NO.


Philly's O line is just awful. It might be worse than Dallas's.


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Dragonballfan said:


> Oh boy finally sunday is Bears/Texans. Can't wait for Peanut to force another couple fumbles again :mark:


I can't wait for J.J Watt to sack Cutler. (Y)


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

*Mike fucking Vick if ya need 'im. *


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Antho10000 said:


> I can't wait for J.J Watt to sack Cutler. (Y)


It doesn't matter if Watt sacks Cutler a hundred times since Tillman will knock the ball right out of Foster's hands. :jordan2


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Jesus, McCoy has got to be the best runner in the league.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

With an offensive line he'd put up crazy numbers.

I never get the YEAH HE JUST BUSTED A LONG RUN TO THE TWO...TAKE HIM OUT IMMEDIATELY.

I really think you need that same back in the game. Play action man. Play action.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Charles Tillman is the best cornerback in the NFL.

:westbrook2


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

OPTISMITH PRIME is the best DB though


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Maybe I shouldnt switch from MNF and Raw. Eagles score a great TD then change it back and they have the ball at NO's goaline.

Gruden sounds pissed lol. Vick does need to know when to audible. Thats why Brady and Peyton are great at what they do. They would have seen that blitz a mile away and called for a quick slant or something.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That Music City Miracle attempt was brilliantly put together. Too bad they executed it like shit, ha ha.


----------



## sjones8

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Well, Vick, it's been real. You did your thing for quite a few years. You had your chance. You made the comeback. You were on the right path, but the party is just about over.

Reid needs to go too because it's not all Vick's fault. Reid set that man up for failure, just like Donovan, with that sorry assed O-line. :StephenA

Thanks for the memories, btw.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

What's going to happen to Vick's big contract?


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Revis is still the best corner in the game. :kobe


----------



## BULLY'S BROTHER

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

they took one look at his muscle tone and backed off.

serves him right. lazy lazy lazy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

He ain't even playing.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Revis can't tackle or get the ball out like Tillman. Tillman's cover ability isn't that far behind Revis either.

Not sure who is more underrated, Tillman or Briggs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Tillman has forced 7 fumbles this season. That's pretty damn impressive.

Dude is having an All-Pro season, and he is the best player on a damn good Bears defense.

NFC is going to fun. Feel like there are 5 teams who could win it. Falcons, Packers, Bears, Giants, 49ers.


----------



## sjones8

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



kobra860 said:


> What's going to happen to Vick's big contract?


As a Giants fan, I'm laughing at this shit. Even though they lost, they still lead the NFC East.

If Vick ends up getting replaced in Philly, any other team that is available will not do him any real favors. He'll have the same problems that he has in Philly.

In Oakland, Vick still has a suspect O-Line but a decent receiving core. But with McFadden slumping, defenses shut down the run and dare Carson Palmer to beat them. This would be Philly all over again. Same with Buffalo.

In Arizona, that's another suspect O-Line. Solid receivers, but again, no running game.

In Jacksonville, he would have NO receivers. None. And who knows if MJD is there next year and they won't be a respectable team for at least three years, regardless of Quarterback. 

The Jets? Can you imagine the fuckery that will go on with Sanchez, Tebow, and Vick all wanting to start? That would be a reality show in itself.

Miami is set. KC is getting a quarterback. Tennessee is riding Hasselbeck until the wheels fall off with Locker waiting in the wings. Weeden is sticking around in Cleveland. The only possible choice is Minnesota and if they have a winning record, they ARE sticking with Ponder. 

Let's be honest. Vick is 32. Where is there left for him to go that he can start that will give him a chance to make a playoff run in the next 2 years?


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Him going to the Jets wouldn't be bad.


Sanchez isn't a starter in this league. He doesn't deserve to be one and he certainly isn't good enough to be one.

Tebow will never be given a chance with Ryan coaching.

Vick has the running ability of Tebow and is a far better passer than Sanchez. Hell, they would be a perfect fit.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

He's going to San Francisco guys.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> He's going to San Francisco guys.


Fuck they would be awesome. He plays similar to KAEPERNICK as well so he could coach him up then when KAEPERNICK comes in as a full time starter he'll be pretty good.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Vick's main problem is his inability to know what's going on pre-snap. This has always been his weakness and why he's never been consistently good. His athletic ability has bailed him out a ton. His reaction time seems a tick slower these days, and athletic ability can only take you so far at the QB position. He also seems shorter this year for some odd reason.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

LOL Jerry Jones saying he won't stop being GM. Seems like he's still stuck in the 90's.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

It's almost time to rename this thread the Andrew Luck appreciation thread.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

He needs to do it against a good defense, but yeah, he's impressive.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Don't know how I'm going to handle the end of the season if we miss the playoffs. Not sure if I should be really disappointed that we missed the playoffs or really impressed that we were in contention in the first place. :hmm:


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

KAEPERNICK will probably be starting next year, so don't see the point of Vick going there.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

He's going there to learn from KAEPERNICK obviously. C'mon.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yay, the Chiefs don't play today. I get one more day before I suffer misery for the 8th time this season.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Don't worry, Steelers will find a way to make the game close and possibly blow it.

Also, on topic of best corner in the league, Finnegan's pretty darn good, same with Sherman. Best secondary goes to Seattle for sure.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



DH said:


> Don't worry, Steelers will find a way to make the game close and possibly blow it.
> 
> Also, on topic of best corner in the league, Finnegan's pretty darn good, same with Sherman. Best secondary goes to Seattle for sure.


Best CB duo right now is Charles Tillman and Tim Jennings. Defensive Players of the Month for September (Jennings) and October (Tillman), Tillman leads the league in Forced Fumbles, Jennings leads the league in Interceptions, and both have a defensive TD with Tillman having two. 

In other news, the Kansas City Chiefs apparently have not paid Todd Haley yet for last year and are dealing with a major arbitration case. Source: Jay Glazer.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

This year keeps getting better and better eh?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Alright time to get out of the basement and get back above .500 and that 6th seed (for the time being).


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> He's going there to learn from KAEPERNICK obviously. C'mon.


I don't want KAEPERNICK getting invited to the underground world of tortoise fighting.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Falcons started off with a negative play thanks to former Falcon Curtis Lofton. :lol


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I normally don't like mostly black uniforms, but the Panthers black, silver, and blue looks good.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



DH said:


> Don't worry, Steelers will find a way to make the game close and possibly blow it.
> 
> Also, on topic of best corner in the league, Finnegan's pretty darn good, same with Sherman. Best secondary goes to Seattle for sure.


Finnegan would be good if he wasn't such a cheap punk.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> I normally don't like mostly black uniforms, but the Panthers black, silver, and blue looks good.


Bengals. Not a fan? I think they have cool Uni's.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I actually do like the Bengals uniforms a lot whether they're black or white. NOT RACIST.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Nice to see the first half offense show up again.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Giants offense is looking goooood! Not.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> Giants offense is looking goooood! Not.


If the Giants keep this up, basically any team in the NFC East will be capable of winning the division.


----------



## DH

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Did anyone see Chris Johnson's TD? Pretty impressive.

And Atlanta's defense is horrible, my god. Their tackling is so bad.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Ravens beating down the Raiders. Oakland losing always makes me happy on the inside.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Giants look terrible right now. Good thing the NFC East as a whole sucks.


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TripleG said:


> Giants look terrible right now. Good thing the NFC East as a whole sucks.


I Remember thinking they could be the toughest in the league coming in to the season. It's incredible how a season can change by midsession. Seems like just yesterday that the Giants had beaten down the Niners and now, wow. I don't know what beat down will be worse the Ravens and Raiders or the Cheifs and Steelers on Monday.... I'll say Steelers  Only game I'm looking foward to is the Sunday night game. God that better be awesome.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

OK, the Giants need a kick in the pants. Will somebody tell them that Tom Coughlin is getting fired?


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TripleG said:


> OK, the Giants need a kick in the pants. Will somebody tell them that Tom Coughlin is getting fired?


:lmao seriously I think Gilbride might be the problem. Eli can play like the best but Gilbride just isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGG! I hate watching the Chargers play.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I love how all you guys complain about your teams.... know who my favorite team is? Yeah....it sucks.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I found the new logo for how they are playing this year. Perfect avatar for Magic next week. :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Rams off to a hot start. Torching the Niners D


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Mark Sanchez should be taken away, shot in the head and dumped in a hole.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

even if that happened they would drag his body onto the field and start him over Tebow.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

...Did Vick get benched? I have the game on mute in the background, looked and saw Foles in the game.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Vick got hurt. Possible concussion and sight damage when his helmet hit his eye.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

He's out with a possible concussion. Don't know more than that atm.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Cowboys can sure use Vick being out here. Still anybody's game right now though.

On a more important note for me...fuck those Broncos. Peyton stop being good.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The NFC East is terrible.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

so are the Jets bro.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Alex Smith had a concussion as well, KAEPERNICK trying to mount the comeback win, COMEBACK KID


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Wow that penalty sucks. For the Rams anyway


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Huge sack. End in a tie plz.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Ergh, wouldn't be too fond of a TIE. I hate ties. I want a clear cut winner. Have penalty kicks or like a game of HORSE with the kickers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

TIE. :kobe3


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Damn TIES. So anti-climatic.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That game deserved to be a tie though.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I don't care if the game was shit or amazing. I want a clear cut winner. This ain't English Football! It's just so... meh when a game ends in a TIE.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Bears time! I hope for a good game tonight.


----------



## Maveo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Seattle 6-4 LETS MAKE A RUN!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Damn shit TEs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Solid showing from KAEPERNICK in his first real playtime. Led his team from 10 down to the lead, and then drove down the field to send it in to OT, and set up his team to win in OT. Great for a first time.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

So many picks in so little time with this Texans/Bears game. Was hoping someone would shank a kick like in Philly. That was too lol worthy.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I can't believe I just witnessed a tie. I rather lose than get into a tie. The 49ers didn't deserve to win the game. Of course, they had chances but David Akers has shown this year the reason why the Eagles let him go after the 2010 season. To miss a 41-yard FG is disappointing. If it was a 50+ yarder, then it's understandable. Also, the Rams had so many chances to win this game but they kept cock-blocking themselves. This sucks indeed. It might play a big role in the Playoff seedings too.

In other news, the Eagles season is over. Throw in the towel and clean house. Andy Reid has to go. You fire your own Defensive Coordinator and the team still sucks. Mark Sanchez needs to be benched too. Time for the Jets to start Tebowmania because what'cha gonna do brother, what'cha gonna do, when Tebowmania runs wild over you?


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*


----------



## RKO920

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I wish I had a different sig to put up. I don't even want to get in a rant on here about the Jets. Too much.


----------



## Evilerk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

times like this I wish I didn't live in Texas...13 to 6 is not an ass kicking


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Another Texan hater?

:kobe3

I'm not alone :durant


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Houston did completely shut down one of the best RBs in the game. They also KOed Cutler. Only giving up 6 on the road is pretty impressive. Elements helped out too though.



TomahawkJock said:


> I don't care if the game was shit or amazing. I want a clear cut winner. This ain't English Football! It's just so... meh when a game ends in a TIE.


I agree with the sentiment here, but neither team did what it takes to win a game. SF missed the FG and the Rams can't even get a play off before the clock ticks zero. What's worse is that they had a timeout. That's Garrett levels of failure right there. Rams also can't even line up properly before the ball is snapped. That's a junior high error.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



MrMister said:


> *I agree with the sentiment here, but neither team did what it takes to win a game. SF missed the FG and the Rams can't even get a play off before the clock ticks zero. What's worse is that they had a timeout. That's Garrett levels of failure right there. Rams also can't even line up properly before the ball is snapped. That's a junior high error.*


It should count as a loss for both teams considering how poorly they both played.

As for Chicago, I can blame the loss on the fact that Cutler was knocked out and didn't play the second half, but two things need to be addressed. One is backup Jason Campbell, the other is Cutler himself.

Jason Campbell is being paid $3.5 Million to be a backup QB that can make the save when Cutler is knocked out of a game, which has happened at least once in the last three years. Campbell comes in a delivers a horrible performance that did nothing to help. Campbell took no shots down field. He threw 3 yard dump passes most of the time with the exception of a high pass to the terrible TE. This guy was a starting QB for 2 teams and he didn't try to throw it down field to a Brandon Marshall covered by one CB. Newsflash Cambpell, Marshall can catch the ball and even made Kyle Orton and Chad Henne have good games. Throw him the ball. No professional team should spend over $2 Million on a QB that won't throw the ball more than 3 yards.

As for Jay Cutler, all I can say is what the hell. This isn't just last night, but the past few years in general. Jay's coach gets fired in Denver so he whines and demands a trade instead of meeting and teaming with Josh McDaniels. So he gets what he wants. Cutler then proceeds to have a bad season and claim his OC is bad. He gets what he wants and Mike Martz is hired. Martz removes Olsen from 70% of the offense and focuses on a system Jay wasn't comfortable in. On top of that, the offensive line can't handle the system, however Chicago makes it to the NFC Championship Game. The next year Jay gets hurt because of an interception he threw and a tackle he made poorly, injuring his thumb. So Jay gets his next wish and Martz retires. Now he gets first time OC Mike Tice. Then new GM brings in not just a number one WR, but one of Jay's best friends in Brandon Marshall. So now Jay Cutler has his BFF at WR, a slowly rebuilding line with Gabe Carimi, an arguably top 5 and paid RB in Forte, a top 5 defense that is setting records in defensive scoring, his Denver QB Coach, and a new OC that listens to him, and Cutler still can't get anything done on offense? What the hell man. He's got everything he needs to succeed. It's time to man up and turn it around Jay. It's time for the offense to step it up.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

To be completely fair to Campbell, it's not like he had been getting any practice time with the first team and knew what to do when he got out there. I'm sure he'll be fine with a week of practice.



And as for Culter? He doesn't have everything he needs, as he still needs talent and football IQ. All he has is a big arm that likes to throw down field into double coverage, which is about all he's good at.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Campbell did look Marshall's way quite often. He even hit him on that deep pass that set them up for a TD only to falter and settle for a FG. I'm not saying Campbell is good, but Forte had less than 40 yds rushing. Houston totally shut him down. In a game where the ball is wet, you gotta be able to run the ball better than Chicago did. Of course, Houston had a lot to do with the Bears not getting much on the ground. My point is you shouldn't expect a QB like Campbell to be able to do much in the rain coming of the bench for his first game action in a pretty long time against a top defense. He's barely average in perfect weather and not rusty.

Also don't forget Marshall dropped a TD too.

As for Cutler, he's never impressed me. He makes stupid decisions at key moments (most stupid decisions become key moments). Not really talking about this game since I believe the INTs were caused mostly by the rain. Wet balls are not easy to throw. Plus I really want to punch Jay Cutler in the face. He's a really punchable face.


Also LOL some players on the Rams and Niners still didn't realize you can tie in the NFL. wtf


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The Fourth Quarter had 1 pass longer than 10 yards from Campbell, and it was incomplete. Practice or not, you can't have an entire quarter with no passes longer than 10 yards.




> 1st and 10 at CHI 38	J.Campbell pass short right to B.Marshall to CHI 47 for 9 yards (G.Quin).
> 2nd and 1 at CHI 47	M.Bush right tackle to HST 33 for 20 yards (D.Manning; B.James).
> 1st and 10 at HOU 33	M.Bush right tackle to HST 30 for 3 yards (W.Mercilus).
> 2nd and 7 at HOU 30	J.Campbell pass incomplete short left to B.Marshall.
> 3rd and 7 at HOU 30	(Shotgun) J.Campbell pass incomplete short right to B.Marshall (J.Joseph).
> 4th and 7 at HOU 30	(Field Goal formation) R.Gould 48 yard field goal is No Good, Hit Left Upright, Center-P.Mannelly, Holder-A.Podlesh.





> 1st and 10 at CHI 14	M.Forte left tackle to CHI 19 for 5 yards (T.Dobbins).
> 2nd and 5 at CHI 19	J.Campbell pass short left to B.Marshall to CHI 25 for 6 yards (K.Jackson). PENALTY on CHI-C.Rachal, Offensive Holding, 9 yards, enforced at CHI 19 - No Play.
> 2nd and 14 at CHI 10	J.Campbell pass short left to M.Spaeth to CHI 15 for 5 yards (T.Dobbins).
> 3rd and 9 at CHI 15	(Shotgun) J.Campbell pass incomplete short left to M.Forte.
> 4th and 9 at CHI 15	(Punt formation) A.Podlesh punts 36 yards to HST 49, Center-P.Mannelly, out of bounds.





> 1st and 10 at CHI 25	(Shotgun) J.Campbell pass incomplete short right to K.Davis.
> 2nd and 10 at CHI 25	J.Campbell pass short right to M.Spaeth to CHI 24 for -1 yards (B.James).
> 3rd and 11 at CHI 24	(Shotgun) J.Campbell *pass incomplete deep middle to K.Davis.* CHI-K.Davis was injured during the play. His return is Questionable.
> 4th and 11 at CHI 24	(Punt formation) A.Podlesh punts 43 yards to HST 33, Center-P.Mannelly, downed by CHI-E.Weems.





> 1st and 10 at CHI 38	(Shotgun) J.Campbell pass short left to M.Forte to CHI 35 for -3 yards (C.Barwin).
> 2nd and 13 at CHI 35	(No Huddle, Shotgun) J.Campbell pass short left to D.Hester to CHI 42 for 7 yards (B.McCain). PENALTY on CHI-G.Carimi, Offensive Holding, 10 yards, enforced at CHI 35 - No Play.
> 2nd and 23 at CHI 25	(Shotgun) J.Campbell pass short left to K.Adams to CHI 32 for 7 yards (G.Quin; B.James).
> 3rd and 16 at CHI 32	(No Huddle, Shotgun) J.Campbell pass short middle to B.Marshall to CHI 40 for 8 yards (C.Barwin).
> 4th and 8 at CHI 40	(No Huddle, Shotgun) J.Campbell pass incomplete short middle to M.Forte.


Also, what I meant Magic was that Cutler has everything physically around him for a QB to succeed. It's up to Cutler to be better.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

All that is interesting but it doesn't actually matter.

Marshall still drooped a TD. He catches that, they might have won. It's not all Campbell's fault. Where is Earl Bennett btw? Does he even play? Also, Hester had that long catch and run but it was called back for a penalty. Chicago needs more than just one good WR. They have no TE and their other receiving options outside of Forte are pretty bad.

And it wasn't like Scaub was Johnny Unitas out there. That was an ugly game for both offenses.


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Houston played the Bears style of ball in the Bears element...and won. Ugly ass game but they won. And yet people say the aren't foreal. Of course if the Bears won, the headline would be "BEAR DOWN! Bears outmuscle the Texans." 

They also say had Cutler not gone down, we would've lost. Nevermind that he was playing like shit in the first half. Campbell had better numbers in the end. 

With all that said I would love a rematch if possible. It was a fun game to watch.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Oh god...


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

No. You're right MrMr. It's not just Campbell's fault. Marshall had one of his classic dropped passes for a TD from Cutler in the second. Davis was really bad with 2 drops and a fumble. Bush had a bad fumble as well. Gould missed a kick that would have put the team at 9 to 10. Cutler threw two INTs that were just bad. Hester dropped a few passes and couldn't get space to convert a 3rd and short catch. But even after all of that, the game was still winnable in the fourth, and Campbell couldn't do it.

It's a team effort, and offense was really disappointing. I also have some questions about Tice's playcalling. Texans were playing only 3 DBs on 1st down in the second half and Chicago chose to run it on a majority of them until the end. 

With all of that said, it's certainly not the end of the season. Chicago only has two losses, and they are both to teams that are considered favorites to win it all. Minnesota (twice), Detroit, Green Bay, San Francisco, Seattle, and Arizona are left. Not the easiest schedule, but it's winnable.

Also Flame of Olympus, strangely or not, Cutler is 32 of 32 in 1st quarter QBR. Cutler is 1 of 32 in 4th quarter QBR.


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Oh god what? Something wrong with what I said Notorious?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The oh god was referring to the fact that there's another Texan fan here.

Last year there was none, now it's like 5.

Too many :kobe2


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Well I don't know about them other guys but I was born and raised here. Houston sports is all I know (which can be depressing sometimes)


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Houston Texans- a decade to build a playoff team

Indy Colts- one bad season and they're already back. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Notorious is in Houston too but he BANDWAGONS the Patriots. Pay him no mind.:side:


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Houston sports are a complete joke, well outside of the Texans since I guess they're good now and for the foreseeable future.

Texans are least my favorite sports team, due to their ever so annoying fans. Well, I don't support any Houston sport teams in general but I don't care about the Astros are too bad for me to waste my hate on and while I'm not a Rockets fan, they're not my least favorite basketball team.

But yeah, born and raised in Houston. Love the city, except the sports teams :side:

@MrMister: :brady2


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Aid180 said:


> No. You're right MrMr. It's not just Campbell's fault. Marshall had one of his classic dropped passes for a TD from Cutler in the second. Davis was really bad with 2 drops and a fumble. Bush had a bad fumble as well. Gould missed a kick that would have put the team at 9 to 10. Cutler threw two INTs that were just bad. Hester dropped a few passes and couldn't get space to convert a 3rd and short catch. But even after all of that, the game was still winnable in the fourth, and Campbell couldn't do it.
> 
> It's a team effort, and offense was really disappointing. I also have some questions about Tice's playcalling. Texans were playing only 3 DBs on 1st down in the second half and Chicago chose to run it on a majority of them until the end.
> 
> With all of that said, it's certainly not the end of the season. Chicago only has two losses, and they are both to teams that are considered favorites to win it all. Minnesota (twice), Detroit, Green Bay, San Francisco, Seattle, and Arizona are left. Not the easiest schedule, but it's winnable.
> 
> Also Flame of Olympus, strangely or not, Cutler is 32 of 32 in 1st quarter QBR. Cutler is 1 of 32 in 4th quarter QBR.


Not sure if Tice is good or not, but I can't blame him for running. The weather made that a good tactic to employ, Chicago just couldn't do it. 

Still, I understand your frustration. It was a tough loss since it was such a winnable game. Those stick with you as a fan.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The Chicago tight ends are horrible, I don't know why they even pass to them.

I agree, the thing that hurt the Bears the most were all the dropped passes.

Both teams played good defense and were shit offensively, but those dropped passes haunted the Bears all night long.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Yeah. Cutler getting injured is certainly frustrating. It happens at such key times too. In the NFC Championship game, in the beginning of the tour of the terrible last year AFC West last year, and now in a key game in a year in which Cutler plays better in the second half.


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I think Texans fans get a bad rap.(of course I would say this) There are some serious trolls out there on our side and I have no idea why. But overall, it's just a fanbase that is finally happy to have arrived at the big boy table. I would rather the enthusiasm than the douche baggery levels of entitlement of Steelers, Ravens and Pats fans.


As for the Rockets, maybe they get something going in the future. 


The Astros- LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

At least Steelers, Ravens & Pats fans have a right to have that sense of entitlement.

They've been among the top of the AFC/NFL for a long time now and all have SB's to their name...the Texans have one playoff win and one playoff appearance.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

At least he is a fan of a team when they are good and bad Notorious. Nothing is worse than a fair weather fan that only likes them when they are winning and doesn't watch when they are losing.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Not my fault the Pats have only missed the playoffs twice since I've been a fan and haven't had a losing record.

It's not like I've had an opportunity to be a fan of a NFL team that goes through consecutive losing seasons.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Nah. I wasn't talking about you or calling you a fair weather fan. I meant that he didn't suddenly become a fan of the Texans now that they are winning. You are a fan of all the Boston teams, right?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Well I never said that he did.

But even when the Rockets & Astros were good, they didn't have as many bandwagon fans as the Texans have now. Maybe it's because Texas is a pure football state through and through, but nowadays they're everywhere, nearly every person I meet is a Texans fan.

They always had a big fanbase down here but not like this. They're fans have also been cocky too, even when they were terrible. And that's not really a shot at them for being cocky fans, because I'm a cocky fan but at least my team is good, at least my team is proven. The Texans have done nothing in their existence, yes they've gotten off to a great start but I've seen plenty of teams do great in the regular season and shrink in the playoffs.

Yeah my favorite teams in NFL, NBA & MLB all are from Boston but I don't love the Red Sox nearly as much as I do the Celtics & Patriots. My favorite college team doesn't play in Boston.


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Well it's also not that hard to be a fan of Boston teams.


----------



## truk83

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

All I know is that the Jets fucking suck asshole. Mark Sanchez is awful, and it's safe to say he is a bust.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Lol at people on FB trying to tell me Matt Cassel is good and that he has an atrocious O Line. Which is exactly the opposite in my eyes. Cassel makes too many bad decisions even though he has a lot of talented players around him. O Line hasnt gave up a lot of sucks and is one of the least penalized in the NFL. I am scared when Cassel throws half the time because it overthrows his recievers. He just isn't the answer.

Chiefs just need to start over with a franchise QB.


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



truk83 said:


> All I know is that the Jets fucking suck asshole. Mark Sanchez is awful, and it's safe to say he is a bust.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Notorious said:


> At least Steelers, Ravens & Pats fans have a right to have that sense of entitlement.
> 
> They've been among the top of the AFC/NFL for a long time now and all have SB's to their name...the Texans have one playoff win and one playoff appearance.


I do feel quite entitled. Yes.

ONE HOUR TILL STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Why won't the Jets just give Tebow a chance to start and see how he does?

Or not even the start like him play QB for one whole possession and just see how he does. Rex Ryan can't be that stubborn, Sanchez has been horrible, the least you can do is give him a chance.


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> Lol at people on FB trying to tell me Matt Cassel is good and that he has an atrocious O Line. Which is exactly the opposite in my eyes. Cassel makes too many bad decisions even though he has a lot of talented players around him. O Line hasnt gave up a lot of sucks and is one of the least penalized in the NFL. I am scared when Cassel throws half the time because it overthrows his recievers. He just isn't the answer.
> 
> Chiefs just need to start over with a franchise QB.


I thought before the season you guys would make a run for the division. From an outsiders perspective, it's definitely Cassel. Which one from the draft are you liking the most?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Flame of Olympus said:


> I thought before the season you guys would make a run for the division. From an outsiders perspective, it's definitely Cassel. Which one from the draft are you liking the most?


I don't even know. Barkley seems like a better QB but he does have really talented receivers around him which may be elevating his play. Geno throws the ball really well also. I think they are equally as good. Haven't really studied either in much depth though.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Notorious said:


> Why won't the Jets just give Tebow a chance to start and see how he does?
> 
> Or not even the start like him play QB for one whole possession and just see how he does. Rex Ryan can't be that stubborn, Sanchez has been horrible, the least you can do is give him a chance.


They'd have to change their entire regime which is probably why. Not that they shouldn't do that though...

I think coaches have a hard time admitting that a guy like Tebow can in anyway be a successful NFL quarterback, even with everything he's done, because he is so unconventional and goes against pretty much everything that is known about running an offense.


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> Well I never said that he did.
> 
> But even when the Rockets & Astros were good, they didn't have as many bandwagon fans as the Texans have now. Maybe it's because Texas is a pure football state through and through, but nowadays they're everywhere, nearly every person I meet is a Texans fan.
> 
> They always had a big fanbase down here but not like this. They're fans have also been cocky too, even when they were terrible. And that's not really a shot at them for being cocky fans, because I'm a cocky fan but at least my team is good, at least my team is proven. The Texans have done nothing in their existence, yes they've gotten off to a great start but I've seen plenty of teams do great in the regular season and shrink in the playoffs.
> 
> Yeah my favorite teams in NFL, NBA & MLB all are from Boston but I don't love the Red Sox nearly as much as I do the Celtics & Patriots. My favorite college team doesn't play in Boston.


I've been a Texans fan since the franchise first started. When they first came into the league I didn't expect them to become a winning team immediately, and I gave them a couple of years to develop. Finally the Texans have risen, and gave Houston a good sports team again, which the city was lacking for awhile. There's the Rockets, but they are pretty average, and they piss me off at times (especially last season when they lost SIX GAMES IN A ROW). Astros? I would get rid of the entire franchise if I was the owner. They are horrible and depressing to watch. Maybe they just need a minor league downgrade.

Also you would expect a lot of bandwagon fans in Houston since the Texans are the city's football team. I'm just glad that the number of Cowboys fans in the area died down.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I couldn't even really determine who the #2 fanbase is down here.

I guess I'd go with the Saints, the Cowboys fanbase in Houston has gone down since they've declined, the Eagles also have an unusually large amount of fans here but the majority of them are just Michael Vick bandwagoners. God he's so overrated.


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Notorious said:


> I couldn't even really determine who the #2 fanbase is down here.
> 
> I guess I'd go with the Saints, the Cowboys fanbase in Houston has gone down since they've declined, the Eagles also have an unusually large amount of fans here but the majority of them are just Michael Vick bandwagoners. God he's so overrated.


Now if you wanna talk about bandwagon fans, look no further than the Saints. I'd wager over 50% of their fanbase was born during their title run.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Notorious said:


> At least Steelers, Ravens & Pats fans have a right to have that sense of entitlement.
> 
> They've been among the top of the AFC/NFL for a long time now and all have SB's to their name...the Texans have one playoff win and one playoff appearance.


Al

NO COLTS MENTION=HATE. Although I usually don't see Colts' fans being arrogant pricks, with me being the exception. Well actually I don't even brag that much about the Colts, I'm just happy we got a FUTURE with Luck and somehow he's bringing DAT FUTURE into the present and leading us to a potential wild card birth.



JM said:


> I do feel quite entitled. Yes.
> 
> ONE HOUR TILL STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE.


#bandwagoner. :kobe3


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

How dare you UDFK.

Fuck it, I don't feel like waiting another half hour.

*STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Now if you wanna talk about bandwagon fans, look no further than the Saints. I'd wager over 50% of their fanbase was born during their title run.


Oh no doubt about it.

The Saint fans in Houston for the most part are all products of the title run, just like all the LSU bandwagoners who jumped on after their season last year.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The amount of Saints fans in Atlanta is atrocious. I think a lot of it is from Hurricane Katrina though.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Steelers haven't lost a MNF game at home since 1991. Matt Cassell is 3-0 on MNF. One of these is coming to an end. HMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The Chiefs can become the first team to go through the first 9 games and not hold an in-game lead.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Is that true? :lmao

Good god. They won their game in overtime iirc. I guess they had to have.


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

This might be the bloodbath of all bloodbaths.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Thanks for making me feel so good about my team. *Crawls into a hole and weeps*


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

WOW! Chiefs with a lead!


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

LOLSHITSTEELERS


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Steelolers.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Might as well panic or something.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Chiefs with their first lead of the season. And the Buffalo Bisons fans rejoice that their team still has a record.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Way to go Steelers, KC was going to break the amazing BUFFALO BISONS 1929 record. 

Hate you.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I need the Chiefs to stay in the game so Charles has a beastly fantasy game. This is ok.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Whoops.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

SHITSBURGH

Allen Bailey Miami GOAT w/ the recovery. :kobe3


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Things couldn't be more in control.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I don't understand all these articles that suggest that Tebow is making Sanchez play worse because he has to constantly worry about him or some shit. If Sanchez got his shit together and played like a QB that he was supposed to be then none of this would be happening.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

ROETHLISBERGER WITH DOSE WHEELS.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

HOLY SHIT MIKE WALLACE.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

How da fuck did Wallace catch that....Catch of the year right there.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

That was actually crazy. Haters speak the fuck up.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Don't have the sound on. Helmet to the forearm/wrist is why Big Ben is out?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

This is the Chiefs I have been waiting for all year. They are actually playing good...lolwut?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



TomahawkJock said:


> This is the Chiefs I have been waiting for all year. They are actually playing good...lolwut?


lol you spoke too soon. Missed chip shot negates a decent drive.


So guys Ben might be fucked so would the Steelers. We all know he's a tough guy, but some injuries make it impossible to play this game. Hmmm.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Come on Steelers. I don't want to get knocked out of the survivor league.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Heh, I totally forgot that SURVIVOR was on the line here. Glad I didn't die. Thanks Matt Cassel.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

GENO SMITH.

CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

It's just you and me now MrMr thanks to the San Francisco tie.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

i'm dead inside. i was ready to come in and post in the NFL thread again, i finally accepted that i won't be seeing decastro this year. then ben goes down and lefty destroyed my soul, if ben is out for any extended period of the time this season is a wrap. 

i'm depressed, he can be okay and i'll be depressed.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*



Well we won but


----------



## Coolquip

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

^Yeah that sums it up

Tonight I'll be preying for Ben to be ok


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

who cares about winning when you realize that healthy leftwich is a bigger blow than an injured one? 

wallace should never listen to his agent again. the TD catch almost made his crap worth it but if he keeps this up he'll be praying for a franchise tag.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

The title of this thread should be "CHIEFS GOT A LEAD!"


----------



## JM

Well it's the morning after. who all wants the share a cry with me?

I guess in times like this you have to look at the positives. the Steelers managed to not lose a football game in 2012 with Byron Leftwich playing over a quarter of it. lets be clear here he really did nothing to win the game but he didn't do anything to lose it either and sometimes thats enough.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Would you rather have Campbell, Leftwich, KAEPERNICK, or Foles?


----------



## JM

I've never really hated Campbell.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

BIG BEN ONLY HAS A SPRAIN. 

This is obviously great news and I will stop sulking for the time being. With him being the toughest man on the planet he'll probably play sunday. :bigbensmileythatthisforumshouldhave


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

At least he'll be able to take it easy against our soft ass defense.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

at least he can play the fake browns in two weeks. he's uncertain and i don't know if i want him playing against the dressed up browns this week. 

brown needs to come back fast. wallace is playing himself out of money and is probably wishing he took the money they offered.

he might need to play up against the original browns b/c i don't want to see lefty and batch makes me nervous.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...peterson-i-can-still-get-stronger-for-vikings

He can get STRONGER. If this can actually happen, and it does, ALL DAY will obviously be up there in the Payton, Brown, Sanders, Smith God Tier.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

We don't need anything said about ALL DAY.

This thread's purpose for this week is continual updates on the health, progress and status of BIG BEN.

#getwellbysundaybigben


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

He's playing obviously. This is BIG BEN. No need to create drama where there isn't any JM.


I mean seriously, it's not even his shoulder and it seems like it's just really fucking painful and won't affect his throwing that much. If it's just a pain tolerance deal, he's playing.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

BIG BEN is all about the drama. this is what steelers fan do, they make drama until something happens. first it was the baby topic which lead to some morons and now it's his injury. 

ESPN is telling me something happened to his ribs. i don't want him getting injured by the brown birds b/c i want him to thrash the browns 2.0 , the steelers don't lose against rookie quarterbacks the record is like 15-1 under dick and i need ben there to avenge colt mccoy. 

candlestick park still haunts me.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

*We can make him bigger, stronger, faster..... yeah that's AP. *


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

ESPN better be wrong. Injuring your ribs and shoulder on the same play is the wrong type of multi-tasking. 

I'm going to be in mourning until the game is played. I want to slay the run defense because they have me under the illusion that the Steelers pass defense looks great for the second straight year, but they aren't good when I need them to be.

Normally I would shit on the Vikings b/c of Stacks, but them beating the lions made me happy for some reason so go AP.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Oh dear, BIG BEN could be doubtful. Drama commence then by all means.

It's where his clavicle meets the sternum from what I've read. It's not the shoulder joint. I can only imagine the intense pain this causes.


----------



## JM

only me and big Ben could play in such discomfort.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

I could talk about how the team played down to the level of competition again, cry about Antonio Brown being out and how the Steelers can never stay on the field, or I can ignore the flaws and whine about BIG BEN. I'll pick the non issue over the legitimate issues any day.

What happened to my cardiac cards? I'm blaming everything on Kolb, but I want to hear a sensible explanation before I go into viruses and immune systems and how Kolb broke down the cards.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Ryan Clark is banded up too. And has TROY played much this season?

Thread is in full STEELERS mode now guys. I'm gonna play the part of the people with Keisel avatars.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

TROY is an observer at this point and I've become used to Steeler safeties and linebackers going down. Offensive Linemen and running backs are also vulnerable and Ike Taylor had something going on for like a couple of plays.

James Harrison is playing at like 40% and he's old but I'm too scared to criticize him, he could blitz my dreams or something and that's a scary sight.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Ravens gonna lose more games than they'll win over this 7 game stretch. Gotta play Big Ben twice (or maybe not at all, that'd be great), Rivers who torched us when our defense was good, THE MANNING BROTHERS, RGIII. This division is the Steelers to win. Our defense is just too soft and our offense won't play that well every week. Especially not against decent defenses where Cam "Madden" Cameron's play-calling won't work.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

that not at all is once i hope. 

i don't want to see a repeat of the 49ers game where had no business playing and couldn't do anything. speculating on if he plays or not is stupid b/c tomlin will throw him out there even if he hasn't practice.

all this injury talk and i've forgotten about the baby that needs to be born before a gameday.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Vikings next 6 games (bye week) @Bears, @GB, CHI, @STL, @HOU, GB UGH


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 11 - CHIEFS GOT A LEAD - Buffalo Bisons record is safe.*

Vikes will finish 7-9 I do believe. Maybe 8-8 if they can steal one from the Bears. But it's doubtful. Hell, the Rams are getting better as well. Not gonna be an easy game traveling to St. Louis.


----------



## JM

Ben is ruled out. someone give me a hug.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

looks like i win. now we can mourn and move on w/ creating fake drama. one article said 3-6 and i think they met weeks if that happens then i'm done b/c this team is done. if it's only one game then i get my wish and he can come back and avenge colt mccoy. 

ryan clark concussion spree also worries me b/c mundy can be crap and having a lesser ryan clark isn't a good thing. refs probably view both as headhunters with him being the inferior version.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Joe Flacco is terrible on the road. Except when he plays in Pittsburgh, that is.

http://espn.go.com/blog/afcnorth/post/_/id/59027/pittsburgh-is-flaccos-home-away-from-home


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

So Ben could DIE if he plays. Apparently his rib injury could press against his aorta. So it's literally a matter of life and death that is keeping him out. Sounds about right.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

BIG BEN and injury means drama, he was letting me down my not upping the ante earlier buy now all my mourning is justified. I should wear all black for the next game that he plays.

I hope he doesn't DIE in front of the POE mascot in two weeks. Flacco doesn't have the home away from home feel in the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Another day closer to the pending game with those dirty birds. Someone tell me everything is going to be ok.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Lol @ ESPN speculating our super bowl chances. We have none. We may win the division due to a lack of competition but come on, look at our long list of key defensive injuries and how badly our defense has been playing. I guess if we somehow got home field advantage we could be a threat. Don't see that happening though. THIS TEAM SUCKS. 7-2 DUE SOLELY TO LUCKY BOUNCES :buck


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Giants/Ravens Super Bowl. WHICH TEAM IS LUCKIER?

Oh shit it's a rematch too. Giants will get the lucky bounces then obviously.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

some surgeon said that rib could sideline ben for 6 weeks. the fatal rib injury has to be some type of sick joke played on me. 

the steelers starting left tackle missed a practice along with keisel so i might start mourning them too. i feel so stupid that i waited this long for this week for nothing and ben gets injured.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

KEISEL NO...

He's the best Steeler since he has a huge tough guy beard.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

he's the only steeler worthy of an avatar. the swing steeler fans need to appear, they probably showed up while i was absent.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I hope everyone is praying for BIG BEN. 

#prayforben


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Super Bowl will be Niners vs Teaxans, book it.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

STACKS are you praying for Big Ben?


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm praying for his nurses


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Oh come on now he's a married man.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

After watching last night's game, I got to thinking how much easier it is for offensive players to transition from college to the professional ranks nowadays, namely with all of these first and second year quarterbacks taking the league by storm. That being said, Ryan Tannehill is one of the worst players I've ever seen. Fucking garbage. He's approaching Christian Ponder-bad game levels of suck on a consistent basis. The Dolphins set themselves back a few years by bankrolling their offense on that guy.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

it's the rule changes that makes everything easier, you can't do anything to a skill position player. 

i thought the recent trend was that the second year quarterbacks don't make that leap and play fairly average compared to their rookie year. they hardly make the jump you expect them to and in some cases they regress.

the conversationalist is practicing and i'm mad. i like all his backups better than him and if he can't run through the holes that the steelers have been opening as of late then he's pure crap and he leave in free agency. dwyer, redman, rainey, and batch are fine w/ me.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Who's the conversationalist? Mendenhall?


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Yeah Mendenhall is the conversationalist.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

At least you had a good guess. I had no clue who the conversationalist was the first time IMP used it.

Yeah it's Mendenhall.

Bills/Dolphins was a way better game than I thought it would be. It was my first really good look at CJ Spiller. He's pretty quick. He might wanna not get so cute sometimes though. He's not Barry Sanders.

Still don't see what everyone else saw/sees in Tannehill. Of course he has NO ONE on that team that is what I'd consider good. When Brian Hartline is your best WR, that's a problem. Not that Hartline isn't good, he's just not a number WR. They have no TE, and their RBs suck too. I'm surprised they won 4 games honestly. I guess it's their defense, which isn't that bad.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



IMPULSE said:


> it's the rule changes that makes everything easier, you can't do anything to a skill position player.
> 
> i thought the recent trend was that the second year quarterbacks don't make that leap and play fairly average compared to their rookie year. they hardly make the jump you expect them to and in some cases they regress..


Oh, I completely agree it's the rules that make it easier. I'm just saying that offensive guys who have everything in their favor nowadays, especially quarterbacks, have no reason to look like Tannehill on a consistent basis.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Glass Shatters, IMPULSE, Notorious, CamillePunk and MrMister are you praying for BIG BEN?

I really have no interest in seeing Mendenhall either but another body never really hurts if they are going with the hot runner always. Don't just throw Mendenhall out there cause he's suppose to be first on your depth chart. If he sucks don't play him. Yaaaaaa.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

DAT SPILLER.

The best RB in the AFC East honestly. Bush has been inconsistent, F-Jax is too injury prone and that leaves RIDLEY. I don't know about Ridley, some weeks he looks great and other he just looks an average RB. Still too early to tell for him.

Fuck Big Ben. Where was the PRAY FOR HERNANDEZ thread title? The discrimination in this thread is real :kobe2


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Every morning and every night.

Keisel too.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



JM said:


> Glass Shatters, IMPULSE, Notorious, CamillePunk and MrMister are you praying for BIG BEN?


RAVENS


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Notorious said:


> DAT SPILLER.
> 
> The best RB in the AFC East honestly. Bush has been inconsistent, F-Jax is too injury prone and that leaves RIDLEY. I don't know about Ridley, some weeks he looks great and other he just looks an average RB. Still too early to tell for him.
> 
> Fuck Big Ben. Where was the PRAY FOR HERNANDEZ thread title? The discrimination in this thread is real :kobe2


Hernandez wasn't going to die man.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Big Ben will die from an injured shoulder?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Oh you're not up to speed. No, his injured rib could've pressed against his aorta, which could kill him. Still can kill him. That's the only reason he's not playing lol.

PAIN DON'T HURT. - Dalton


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

DAT NAIVE NOTORIOUS. So uninformed!



Notorious said:


> DAT SPILLER.
> 
> The best RB in the AFC East honestly. Bush has been inconsistent, F-Jax is too injury prone and that leaves RIDLEY. I don't know about Ridley, some weeks he looks great and other he just looks an average RB. Still too early to tell for him.
> 
> Fuck Big Ben. Where was the PRAY FOR HERNANDEZ thread title? The discrimination in this thread is real :kobe2


I still say Bush is the best, his o-line is just crap, that's all. I don't think any running back would be doing well with that line in the last few weeks. Their biggest problem is none of them have any idea when to break off and get to the second line (linebackers). Linebackers always have a free run to the line of scrimmage and even if a whole is opened up it's just opened up for a linebacker to come screaming into. BAD. 



MrMister said:


> Every morning and every night.
> 
> Keisel too.


GOOD



CamillePunk said:


> RAVENS


What about them? I see that having no relevance to my question at all.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> Oh you're not up to speed. No, his injured rib could've pressed against his aorta, which could kill him. Still can kill him. That's the only reason he's not playing lol.
> 
> PAIN DON'T HURT. - Dalton


Oh that sucks 

PRAY FOR BIG BEN.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Who or what should I pray to? I want to do this right. For Ben. The rapist.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I like Ridley and Spiller way more than Bush. Even like FJax more than Bush. For some bizarre reason the Dolphins like Daniel Thomas more than Bush. LOL


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



CamillePunk said:


> Who or what should I pray to? I want to do this right. For Ben. The rapist.


You pray to the sky, up there where God is. Come on now.

Basically what you're saying is you won't pray for BIG BEN the rapist but you're pray for Ray Lewis the Murderer?

This is how you do invisible text by the way jobber


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Actually God lives in Georgia. His name is Buster Posey.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This reminds me of a thread Headliner closed and posted in the chatbox last night. 

Some amazing poster was comparing TYSON and BENOIT saying WWE are hypocrites for promoting Tyson but ignoring Benoit.

SAME THING HERE.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao I thought of that too, MrMister. Difference here is Ray Lewis didn't actually murder anyone.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Tyson beats his wife.
Benoit kills his wife, son and himself.

Surely Tyson should be treated like Benoit.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

According to the courts Ben raped someone just as much as Ray murdered someone. No different really.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Well there is a difference, actually. Ben is a dirty rotten no-good Steeler so obviously he is guilty.


----------



## Chrome

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Looks like Campbell gets the start for Monday night's game. :hmm:

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nfl/story/_/id/8639320/jason-campbell-chicago-bears-replace-jay-cutler-monday-night-football

Hopefully he's better than Hanie, but that shouldn't be hard to do.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I always thought Campbell was serviceable. Strong arm. Not great but not bad. Capable.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Yeah, Jason's SOLID. Gotta support dem ***** QBs.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Even the great T-JAX?


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

No. Gotta support MOST of dem ***** QBs.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Jason Campbell had the misfortune of playing in two of the most dysfunctional NFL organizations, the Redskins and Raiders. I've always thought he was a solid to potentially good QB.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Campbell even led the Skins to the playoffs one year. He has to be at least better than the level of suck to pull that off.

Of course TODD COLLINS took over when Campbell went down late in the year, but Campbell had a lot do with Wash being an ok team.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

If the Rams showed anything, it's that the Niners Defense is penetrable, even by a lousy offense. So hopefully Campbell can lean on Forte, Marshall, and the hopefully returning Alshon Jeffery and lead Chicago to a win.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Every time the niners defense has a had a mediocre game though, they've come back and had really back to back games. Only giving up 12 points in those games. Also iirc the Bears passing attack is at the bottom of the league in terms of yards. 

It'll probably be a game similar to the Houston game. Good thing Smith looks to be good to go against them as he doesn't really turn the ball over. I never thought i'd say it's good that Alex Smith is starting. I like Kaepernick but that's a damn good defense the bears have.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

this thread is off topic. i have to bring it back to praying in some form.

ryan clark is baffled at people criticizing him playing this sunday when he's had like 2 concussions in the last 3 weeks. i'm sure the conversationalist convinced him this a nfl lead conspiracy but since clark has been hit on the hard and likes to hit people harder w/ his head i suggest we pray for him too.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



TKOK! said:


> Every time the niners defense has a had a mediocre game though, they've come back and had really back to back games. Only giving up 12 points in those games. Also iirc the Bears passing attack is at the bottom of the league in terms of yards.


Chicago's passing attack is at the bottom of the league yardage wise because they are also at the bottom of the league passing attempt wise. If Chicago's going to win, they're going to run the ball on you through a short field created by their defense. 

Also, I thought that was an interesting stat that you cited and you are indeed correct. It is a little less impressive though when you look at the offenses they've faced back to back following a loss. The Jets, Bills, Seahawks, and Cardinals are definitely not world beaters on offense. That back to back streak is in serious jeopardy when they run into a white hot New Orleans team next week. 



> It'll probably be a game similar to the Houston game. Good thing Smith looks to be good to go against them as he doesn't really turn the ball over. I never thought i'd say it's good that Alex Smith is starting. I like Kaepernick but that's a damn good defense the bears have.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Donavon McNabb thinks Pittsburgh beats Baltimore. Does anyone know better than DONAVON? I doubt it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I can see it happening honestly i dunno why. i dont see the steelers losing both games to flacco


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Well I certainly don't want to go against DONAVON so I guess I will say the Steelers will win too.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I like how you keep capitalizing his name like he's relevant, but you haven't spelled it correctly once. LOLJM


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I spell his name and will continue to spell his name however I damn well please.

I've already created the GLOBAL nickname PHENOMENON that is JONASAURAS REX, I can easily change the world's perception of how to spell his name.

You're just angry cause DONAVON thinks Carolina will lose this weekend.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Cam's going to RAPE their #32 ranked Pass Defense.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Cam's going to have to pass a whole lot after Martin MARTINS the shit out of Carolina.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'd rather Steelers/Ravens be on at 3. There's a chance this game is incredibly boring.

KEISEL


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

They should just let them play all day.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Pretty sure BRADY vs. LUCK will be Game of the Week.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Foles already sucking.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Chiefs wit dat lead again!


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

MUNNERLYN PICK-6 :kobe3


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm trying to figure out if the 2013 QB Class is actually any good... doesn't look like it. I wonder if the Pats would give up Ryan Mallett..


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Yeah, cause the last Patriots hand-me-down QB is working so well for the Chiefs, right? If the QBs don't look promising, the Chiefs should trade out of their spot and draft one of the guys that would fall later in the draft. That would help them with a QB that could be just as good as next year's top 10 pick QBs and they would get more picks to bolster other spots.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

We'll trade you Mallett and a pick for Flowers or Berry :side:

We need them more than you guys need Mallett.

And for the record, I know you were joking. Or were you :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

WANT CLAUSEN?


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Chiefs should have kept Kyle Orton. He did beat the 13-0 Packers last year.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I wasn't completely serious. I just want SOMETHING besides Cassel. All he does is fucking dumpoff passes to Charles. I could see Tyler Bray being an Andy Dalton esque QB, if we could get him in the 2nd round. But honestly, Mallett is probably better than any QB in that class in my mind. 

Geno is probably the most NFL-Ready when it comes to QB's coming out of college, but is he worthy of the top overall pick? Not in my mind but I think the Chiefs need for a QB is so glaring that they need to get it settled right off the bat in the draft. If we do trade down, another team could pick one of the QB's that KC might be looking at and that would be a major bummer.

The other guys worthy of the #1 Pick from other positions are Jarvis Jones who is an OLB which the Chiefs have a great combo of Houston and Hali already. The other guy is Star Lotulelei who is a great DT but we already got Poe...

Chiefs are fucked.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Manti 'GOAT' Te'o


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Actually...I like that idea. I like that idea alot. Houston, Johnson, Te'o, Hali...That'd be nice.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Jarvis Jones leads the nation in tackles for loss per game and is second in sacks per game. He's a beast. I hope he goes to a good team after the Bulldogs win the BCS Championship. :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Chiefs' fans are wearing black. They are sick of the product on the field and will get rid of the Sea of Red if change doesn't occur. 

Passionate fan base.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

An obituary from a Chiefs fan:



> Loren G. "Sam" Lickteig passed away on Nov. 14, 2012 of complications from MS and heartbreaking disappointment caused by the Kansas City Chiefs football team.


:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

LOL, Martin fumbled on 4th & 1 on the Goal Line into Carolina's the endzone, forcing a touchback. :kobe3

Shit better not get overturned.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Kuechly with the clutch fumble recovery. DROY


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

After a terrible 1st quarter, this team has been fantastic. This is what I've been expecting and hopoing for the entire year.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*










Seems about right.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Brilliant all round game from the Jets. Strange how 3 of our wins have been pretty much perfect , complete games when we've looked so horrible in others. 

That Pats game was our season, had we have pulled that out I honestly think we could have made the playoffs. At least we're not imploding, although we're probably only hurting our draft position at this point.

Beating the Pats next week would be a very sweet consolation.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

COWBOYS TRYING TO


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Cribbs hair = MVP


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

lol @ Carolina Pampers


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

How long did it take you to think of that one, Mercer?


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Disgusting.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Jaguars just handed Houston the fucking game.


----------



## Arcade

The Texans/Jaguars game almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



WWF said:


> How long did it take you to think of that one, Mercer?


A lot less time than most, naturally.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Blackout at Arrowhead today. Tried posting a picture but it's too big.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Hey at least the Chiefs got a lead two weeks in a row. that's something to celebrate when you suck that much.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Post the pic in some spoiler tags.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I miss the days when the Chargers were actually good.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



AlexHumph said:


> Post the pic in some spoiler tags.


Agreed. I'd like to see it.



Spoiler: descriptive text



insert url[/*spoiler]

omit the *


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

WWF has to be sulking somewhere.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Chargers are the AFC's Cowboys.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Spoiler: ARROWHEAD















Why the fuck doesn't it resize it? I don't know how to put it in spoilers.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Nvm.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

TEAMWORK

COWBOYS are the best team in the NFC. 

TO THE BOWL Y'ALL
TO THE BOWL. 
TO THE BOWL Y'ALL.
TO THE BOWL.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

resize it on photobucket.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

_Holy shit_.

That is a lot of Chiefs fans wearing black.

That _is_ a passionate fanbase.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Turnovers are only a food item to New England. 

But your Luck runs out..


----------



## IJ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Lions came pretty close today, can't say I'm not proud.

of the _team_ that is, not of course Mr. Stafford


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Rage building......... #chargers


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Pick Six Part Duex. 

Welcome back to reality Colts fans.


----------



## Freeloader

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



DesolationRow said:


> _Holy shit_.
> 
> That is a lot of Chiefs fans wearing black.
> 
> That _is_ a passionate fanbase.


Yeah, I hope more fans wear black next week as result. Be funny if the team played along and issued black jerseys to the players IMO. I blame whoever's decision it was to fire Todd Haley and bring in Romeo Crenell. Romeo is not a good head coach and Haley was fired after a sub par season when they lost three of their best players. 

On a separate note - I don't know why I picked the Chargers this week. I thought they would be motivated to avenge their awful loss to Denver earlier and cover a -7.5 spread but apparently they had different plans. The team is horribly coached and I'm shocked Norv Turner is still receiving paychecks from the Chargers organization. He should of been gone years ago. If they don't get rid of him, then fans need to just stop going to the games until he is removed.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Chargers GM hired a loser for head coach, he can't be too surprised that the team is losing.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Turner's got dirty pictures of the Chargers owner and is using them as blackmail to keep his job.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Only explanation that would make sense.


----------



## RKO920

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Nice win today. Sanchez looked good with protection. Need to build on this though, which seems bleak.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Jets gonna HUMBLE some Patriots this Thursday.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:brady2


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

PS keep praying for Ben.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm praying for the girls at the team hotel JM


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

holy crap


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

TD KEISEL LEFTWICH:mark:


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

BYRON BOSS LEFTWICH

Like a gazelle.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

SHOCKING


----------



## Silent KEEL

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Okay, I was not expecting that start. GREAT START!


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



KAEPERNICK said:


> I'm praying for the girls at the team hotel JM


THIS IS AN EXPECTANT FATHER YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT HERE. COME ON.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Sigh, Flacco.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Poor Leftwich. Hurting himself tripping over his own feet.


----------



## IJ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Sad that happened to Ben, although I don't really like him as a Quarterback. He needs to learn when to throw the ball for god sakes.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Whoops.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Again Flacco throws it short of the marker on third down. The fuck is wrong with him?


----------



## El Barto

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

OT but for Pats fans: Gronk might have a broken forearm.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Flame of Olympus said:


> OT but for Pats fans: Gronk might have a broken forearm.


wouldn't that mean both of the TE's are out? or did Hernandez come back?


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Hernandez is still out.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



CamillePunk said:


> Again Flacco throws it short of the marker on third down. The fuck is wrong with him?


He's not very good.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Stall_19 said:


> Chargers GM hired a loser for head coach, he can't be too surprised that the team is losing.


If the Chargers had a competent coach, they would have made at least 2 Super Bowls in the last few years that Turner was coaching.


----------



## IJ

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Flacco was never a _good_ quarterback to me..


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Whoops.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Labeau doesn't look too bad for a 75 year old.

Edit-Love whenever Collinsworth mentions losing both SB's he was in. :kobe3


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Maybe we'll get a first down next drive.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This is what I hate about the NFL this year. The 49ers whooped the Jets on the road, then the Rams play us tough and end up with a tie against us only to lose to the pathetic Jets a week later. At home no less. I rather us lose to the Rams than end with a fricken tie! The Cardinals are so pathetic to lose to the Falcons even though they caused 5 INTs. How does that happen? Oh yeah, it's because they have no QB. Lastly, just heard about Gronk's injury. There goes the hearts of his many Fantasy Football owners. The game was already won. Why was he still in the game?


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

These teams both suck.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Leftwich with the :favre


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

4-6 weeks for Robby G with his broken forearm.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



El Conquistador said:


> 4-6 weeks for Robby G with his broken forearm.


So pretty much the rest of the season.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Miller got lit up.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Cotchry got destroyed.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Pollard strikes again.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Pollard went Goldberg on him. WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Lol, Leftwich is fucking trash.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

What a terrible game.

BUT THE RAVENS WIN YEAHHHHH BOY :mark: 8-2 DESPITE PLAYING BAD ALL YEAR.


----------



## Obfuscation

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ravens. (Y)

Steelers losing made this day decent. Oakland didn't stand a chance vs Saints. It showed.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



stadw0n306 said:


> Lol, Leftwich is fucking trash.


Leftwich seemed to be hurt though, I might be wrong but i'm pretty sure that pass to Wallace that got the pi was about the same distance as the one he underthrew by a mile.


Steelers going to be starting Batch next week.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

fuck the ravens. they can never do anything right. i was trying to avoid this game b/c i knew how it was going to go but these bums played so bad that i convinced myself that a win could magically appear. now they've given me hope and i really like acting depressed about this season. 

the steelers weekly habit of coughing the ball up early in their own territory is awful and it needs to stop. i'm trying to wrap my head around why the conversationalist got so many carries.

not going to comment on the special teams TD b/c they earned that but wallace is taking awful to a whole knew level. i liked him better when he dropped. 

i'm doing all this bitching and i watched about 15 minutes of this game. i can't bring myself to watch the ravens.

left was terrible and he's always hurt. he's trash and i can't properly express how much trash he is. they should have let batch in but tomlin and hayley were baked on something.

apparently i have two more weeks of this nonsense. at least i can resume my trash talking w/ how bad the ravens played. the defense didn't have to do anything.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

With Smith being ruled out for tonight, I really hope Kaepernick stinks up the joint, forcing Smith to rush back into playing action next week against the Saints while not fully healed. Then we can wreak havoc on Smith for ruining our awesome season last year. 

Bootleg, throwing to Vernon Davis mother fucker.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Speaking of Alex Smith, I was watching this yesterday...this is a really good fan-made documentary about Alex Smith/49ers season last year. I really recommend it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

i won't forgive tomlin for throwing away a game by keeping a hurt lefty in the game. lefty already hurts the team and now he hurt himself and that's a fatal combination. the only thing that makes sense to me is that they were scared batch would get hurt which would leave them w/ only one quarterback. 

i have a first down and i throw the ball to the ground instead of letting wallace drop it which lowers his contract value. he's not a team player, i'm hoping wallace goes to camp next year and returns to form. now i need to find something new to bitch about. making raven fans feel depressed about their season after winning a game isn't enough for me.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

With GRONK & Hernandez both out, I guess the Pats will bring back Kellen Winslow 

Hate it had to come this. There's a good chance we'll be facing the 49ers & Texans later on in the season without both GRONK & Hernandez. :batista3


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

GRONK  what was the score when he got injured?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It was late in the game, that's all I know. I have to think it was when the outcome wasn't in doubt.

Notorious I read Hernandez will be back Thanksgiving.


----------



## Notorious

Hope so, we need him more than ever now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

i'm so fucking mad. lefty is supposed to be out for a while, he's made of glass but this it makes even more puzzling as to why they kept him in the game. 

now the steelers are going to be trying out some other bums to fill a spot while they wait for ben. i want coaches fired for throwing that game in the bushes they shouldn't have lost.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It's okay, Ravens probably won't win another game this year.


----------



## RKO920

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Without Gronk Thursday, this game just turned to winnable. We have better match ups now, and can use Landry to blitz and what not. Still don't think we win, but I can hope.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

They could have Hernandez back though. I'm not sure he's 100% though.


----------



## Headliner

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Bullshit suspension on Ed Reed. He wasn't trying to go helmet to helmet. Someone tell Roger to go fuck himself plz.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This is the same guy that may or may not have covered up what concussions do to the brain long term. Why are all the commissioners of every major American sport such douchebags? Selig. Fuck off. Stern. Hated. Goodell. Eat shit.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Don't bring :stern into this.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

McGahee out 6-8 weeks, we should be okay though.

We got some guys that can steup up at running back. Hillman, Ball Moreno.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Reed's suspension is terrible.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

With Kaepernick announced to be the starting QB tonight, the game is going to be low scoring. I won't be surprised if he throws less than 200 yards. This game has to rely on Frank Gore. 

Bears 10
49ers 17


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

On the bright side, Bears QB's suck, and the Niners have a good D and Special Teams as well, could be a 24-21 game, with no offensive TD's.

Though KAEPERNICK has always been one to come through with his best game when people doubted him the most. His first collegiate start was a 69-67 4OT loss at Boise State(on ESPN classic next week i believe


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I have a gut feeling that this game will be like this all night. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I expect strong half time adjustments from the Bears.

The Niners won't abandon the run, it runs out the clock, Gore is the best bet, and KAEPERNICK's strength is the PA fake.

Bears have no idea what to do with the 3 back sets.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Alex Smith is losing his job as we sit here and type.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Time to go back to one of my classic avatars, CHANGE


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Wow.

With that INT, this game is getting ugly.

And I like it.


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



chronoxiong said:


> With Kaepernick announced to be the starting QB tonight, the game is going to be low scoring. I won't be surprised if he throws less than 200 yards. This game has to rely on Frank Gore.
> 
> Bears 10
> 49ers 17


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The Niners D has a fire under their ass this game, playing with a lead can do that.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Aldon Smith going to break the sack record.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This game fucking rules.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Aldon Smith 4 sacks :westbrook2


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Chicago with -12 net passing yards. NEGATIVE TWELVE.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

KAEPERNICK!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

KAEPERNICK outscoring Rogers and Rivers on my team this week :side: I knew that keeper pick was a good one


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Haven't watched this game. Looking at the score I'm assuming Chicago's O line is getting owned and KAEPERNICK is at least being serviceable.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Another INT! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> Haven't watched this game. Looking at the score I'm assuming Chicago's O line is getting owned and KAEPERNICK is at least being serviceable.


Umm... I think they'd rather have the Dallas OL at this point.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> Haven't watched this game. Looking at the score I'm assuming Chicago's O line is getting owned and KAEPERNICK is at least being serviceable.


Aldon Smith is buttfucking the oline and Cambell.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

WHOOOOO!!!!!

KAEPERNICK!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Great game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

plaxico might be wearing black and gold. the last two days have been a roller coaster at least they give me new shit to bitch about.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

My name is KAEPERNICK, and I approve this thread title.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Fun fact: The 49ers are undefeated when KAEPERNICK starts at QB.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



KAEPERNICK said:


> *On the bright side, Bears QB's suck, and the Niners have a good D and Special Teams* as well, could be a 24-21 game, with no offensive TD's.
> 
> *Though KAEPERNICK has always been one to come through with his best game when people doubted him the most.* His first collegiate start was a 69-67 4OT loss at Boise State(on ESPN classic next week i believe




I think I was pretty close in some rough statements before the game :side:


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The Monday night KAEPERNICK show.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

KAEPERNICK

i'm going to co op this movement since stacks and i do similar stuff anyway. notorious should hop off. 

dennis dixon turned down coming back to the steelers and i couldn't be happier. he's worse than lefty.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

i might hype the return of PLAXICO and you can jump on that. it's a failure waiting to happen.

brown needs to back by the second ravens game. maybe i can have some hope b/c they'll have two receivers that can catch a ball, wallace is allergic to them. 

a prototypical red zone target who isn't that great in the red zone annoys me.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The Steelers have signed Tom Brady's former protege BRIAN HOYER.

Thoughts IMPULSE?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

So Ray Edwards is just out there. Can no one sign him? Really don't know how that goes. So yeah, JERREH sign the guy. It's not like this team can be any more dysfunctional.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> So Ray Edwards is just out there. Can no one sign him? Really don't know how that goes. So yeah, JERREH sign the guy. It's not like this team can be any more dysfunctional.


When yo get cut by the Falcons for not being good enough to hang with their terrible D, it doesn't bode well for your career. I think he was available for waivers and no one took him. 



> Coach Mike Smith called the players together only to see Edwards ignore his request three separate times, refusing to join in with teammates. Owner Arthur Blank and GM Thomas Dimitroff were in the room at the time, which certainly helped grease the skids for his removal despite forking over $1 million in termination pay.


Yeah, he won't be getting a job anytime soon. The team is 9-1 and he doesn't show the respect to be a teammate on a winning team.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I read that same thing. It wasn't his play, but his terrible attitude. Sounds like a perfect fit for Dallas to me.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It was in part his play as he was already demoted to second string rotation on the defensive line.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Can't be worse than non WARE guys Dallas has.

At any rate, I don't actually want him. I just want to make fun of how Dallas can't get anyone to the QB except Ware.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Notorious said:


> The Steelers have signed Tom Brady's former protege BRIAN HOYER.
> 
> Thoughts IMPULSE?


i rather have YOUNG BLACK TOM BRADY b/c he's closer to the real thing. it's a decent signing, he can't be worse than lefty.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

YOUNG BLACK TOM BRADY is being held back in Buffalo. Should be starting over that bum named Fitzpatrick.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*Maybe the Steelers could trade for Carson Palmer. :side:*


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> So Ray Edwards is just out there. Can no one sign him? Really don't know how that goes. So yeah, JERREH sign the guy. It's not like this team can be any more dysfunctional.


He was great opposite Allen, how bad can he be with ware drawing attention???


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The biggest problem I could see besides him being cancer while sucking, is that he's a 4-3 DE. I'm not sure he can play OLB in a 3-4 and I don't see him doing well as a DE in a 3-4 at all.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Roger Goodell finds out the SAINTS are .500.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Brett Favre begs to differ their were never any bounty injuries :side: #VikesAlwaysScrewed


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

DeCastro practiced which is great. The only thing is that Foster has actually played well but now the Steelers have great guard depth. When DeCastro plays they'll have two great pullers and stuff. 

I hope the Steelers don't lose to the browns by trying to establish the conversationalist when the committee system works best.


----------



## Tha Masta

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Maybe the Steelers could trade for Carson Palmer. :side:*


Palmer does suck, doesn't he?

They could have had his brother, Jordan.
But, JAX signed him. :lol

PIT signs Plaxico Burress and QB Brian Hoyer.
Released RB Baron Batch and LB Marshall McFadden.


My Skins blew out PHI last week, 31-6.
Can't wait for tomorrow, Thanksgiving Day.

We want Dallas.....We want Dallas.....We want Dallas!


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



KAEPERNICK said:


> Brett Favre begs to differ their were never any bounty injuries :side: #VikesAlwaysScrewed


:no:

His evidence for all those brutal and "paid for" hits was a bruised and swollen ankle as well as a bruised hamstring. You know, football injuries. #2009VikesScrewedThemselves


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*










Kaepernick's older brother described the Monday night game as this on my Nevada board :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



> Jim Trotter‏@SI_JimTrotter
> 
> i have great respect for @tdespn and alex smith, and stand behind my report. harbaugh to alex: "I'm going with Kaepernick. Alex, I'm sorry."


:yes:


----------



## Notorious

A bunch of bullshit.

A player who was playing good should not lose his starting job due to an injury.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Good, but not great. It's best for Smith for KAEPERNICK to lose the starting job after a bad game, then for him to be hanging over SMITH every game. Better for KAEPERNICK too, that shit eats at him, and drives him more. It'll be a win win situation jo matter how it turns out.


----------



## Notorious

They're both good quarterbacks. I'm just not a fan of a player losing his starting job while hurt unless the other player outplayed him over a stretch of games, like C.J. Spiller & Fred Jackson.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

That's the problem though, it's a concussion. There is no time table for return. Sitting out another week only helps Smith in his recovery, especially vs a very bad Saints defense where an inexperienced player could gain some more experience. Just because you are cleared back from a concussion, doesn't mean you should be back right away.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

All scoring plays MUST be reviewed.

"That touchdown is not reviewable". Holy fuck in hell NFL-Taking some cues from WWE are we?


----------



## JasonLives

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

American football has some crazy rules...


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It's not reviewable because Schwartz fucked up. All TDs are reviewed now, so there's no need to throw the flag. Apparently throwing a flag on an auto-reviewed play is a penalty and you can't benefit from an illegally thrown flag. Lame rule perhaps, but that's how it goes.

LOL @ Phil Simms...THE WHISTLE NEVER BLEW. His ignorance of a game that he played for a long time never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> It's not reviewable because Schwartz fucked up. All TDs are reviewed now, so there's no need to throw the flag. Apparently throwing a flag on an auto-reviewed play is a penalty and you can't benefit from an illegally thrown flag. Lame rule perhaps, but that's how it goes.
> 
> LOL @ Phil Simms...THE WHISTLE NEVER BLEW. His ignorance of a game that he played for a long time never ceases to amaze me.


Yeah I heard that after the my post. What an a completely assinine procedural rule. I can't even fathom it. Throwing a challenge flag on the field should NEVER be a penalty unless its intentionally done as a delay of game (i.e. your out of challenges, and you throw it) just like trying to call a Time Out when your depleted of them. 

Literally shocking. You know what too? I have money on Houston-and I'm upset.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

LOLSCHWARTZ


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Did Logan call for a fair catch? Either way that was a fucking HIT.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Think they called helmet hit on a defenseless reciever


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

4th and 7. Don't cover Andre Johnson.

:troll


----------



## HoHo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The Lions forgot the basic how to cover Andre, I guess they are afraid to double team him, to open up a pass for someone else?


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



SP103 said:


> Yeah I heard that after the my post. What an a completely assinine procedural rule. I can't even fathom it. Throwing a challenge flag on the field should NEVER be a penalty unless its intentionally done as a delay of game (i.e. your out of challenges, and you throw it) just like trying to call a Time Out when your depleted of them.
> 
> Literally shocking. You know what too? I have money on Houston-and I'm upset.


*Nah that's on the coach entirely. How does an NFL coach not already know that all TD's will be reviewed automatically? There is no excuse for him to not know that. It sometimes amazes me at how the players and/or coaches don't know the rules sometimes. Like McNabb a few years ago not knowing an NFL game can end in a tie. That's amazing to me.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Pettigrew. Fuck sake.

Lions costing me CASH MONEY. Fuck the NFL, fixed bullshit.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Nah that's on the coach entirely. How does an NFL coach not already know that all TD's will be reviewed automatically? There is no excuse for him to not know that. It sometimes amazes me at how the players and/or coaches don't know the rules sometimes. Like McNabb a few years ago not knowing an NFL game can end in a tie. That's amazing to me.*


I agree with your assessment that the coach should know the rules. My argument is you cannot have a procedure set in place then reverse the usage of the procedure via a penalty. 

The play should of been reviewed, then a penalty assessed thereafter. It should of been spotted correctly, then whatever the penalty is (15 yards-automatic first down ect).


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*Fixed? How?*



SP103 said:


> I agree with your assessment that the coach should know the rules. My argument is you cannot have a procedure set in place then reverse the usage of the procedure via a penalty.
> 
> The play should of been reviewed, then a penalty assessed thereafter. It should of been spotted correctly, then whatever the penalty is (15 yards-automatic first down ect).


*Yeah I agree about the rule but the coach really has to know the consequences of all penalties and it still falls on the coach and not the NFL rule makers. The rule is already there and the coach should know that. He fucked up big time and gave the Texans seven points. 

That being said I don't like the rule either. But it was already in place before the play happened and the coach SHOULD have known that.  Sucks for his team. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Fixed? How?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah I agree about the rule but the coach really has to know the consequences of all penalties and it still falls on the coach and not the NFL rule makers. The rule is already there and the coach should know that. He fucked up big time and gave the Texans seven points.
> 
> That being said I don't like the rule either. But it was already in place before the play happened and the coach SHOULD have known that.  Sucks for his team. *


IT'S FIXED BECAUSE I'M LOSING MONEY!

Great games suck when there's money on them.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

HOW DO YOU NOT CATCH THAT BALL YOU RED EYED CUNT!?!?!?!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

lolHanson


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Put that cunt down.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

dat overtime

Tie #2 plz


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Pats D might suck yardage wise but man do they force turnovers. Remember they were tied with the Bears in turnover differential but they should be leading now.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Jets are god awful.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Is it Tebow time yet?


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Yup. That's that, want him dead. Dead.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Sanchez just Dirty Sanchezed himself for a Fumble 6. 

Somebody needs to .gif that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao @ this


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Notorious

Holy shit the Jets are awful :lmao


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Met Life Stadium is getting a Botchamania preview. Sin Cara will be returning the next kick off.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The reason I continue to watch this game is to see how the Jets fuck up next.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

NY Jets 0, New York Jets Doplegangers 28. 

I've never seen a team beat itself so bad.


----------



## Notorious

SP103 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Met Life Stadium is getting a Botchamania preview. Sin Cara will be returning the next kick off.


Every Jets possession needs Benny Hill music.


----------



## Myers

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This is by far the greatest game I have ever seen, the only way this can get better is if Tebow plays and gets fucked up as well.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

What's sad is the Jets offensively aren't playing terrible. They're running the ball with some success and the Defense hasn't been horrible. You just cannot, CANNOT turn the ball over again the Patriots. 

But you're right-It's like waiting and watching for the next car crash in a NASCAR race.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Jets fans cheering for Tebow. And so it begins. :skip


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ive never seen a series of plays so funny and beautiful. Felt like running around the streets of Boston laughing with fellow pats fans. This is something u wont see again. 83 yard td pass, fuble recovery for td leading to another one at the kickoff lol.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

#JUSTENDTHESEASON is trending on twitter.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

This game is pure comedy.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Let the "running up the score" crying commence. Which will be hilarious.


----------



## Brye

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao This game owns.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The question is do you throw in Tebow in the 2nd half to get him some action-or because it's NY its too overly controversial and you leave Sanchez in. 

Negating the Dirty Sanchez fumble and pick-He's doing alright. The O line is sucking ass.


----------



## Tha Masta

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Yes!
So happy my Skins won today.
2 down 5 games to go.

The D needs to step up, more.
Stop letting teams back in the game!


Play like NE is right now. :lol


----------



## Cleavage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*








&


----------



## Myers

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao

I can't wait for a polished GIF of that.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It gets better everytime you see it. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Tha Masta said:


> Yes!
> So happy my Skins won today.
> 2 down 5 games to go.
> 
> The D needs to step up, more.
> Stop letting teams back in the game!
> 
> 
> Play like NE is right now. :lol


RG3 is great but he aint no :brady :brady2

Man I love this Tune In app. Instead of listening to Gil Santos and Zolak call the game im listening to the Jets announcers calling it. So great hearing them whine lol. Saying why Brady will even be in the game. Which is true but everyone knows BB.


----------



## Tha Masta

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Well, right now he's playing the Jets. (see the gif's above) :lol


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Who `gets credit for forcing the fumble? the center's ass?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Landry sure can hit the shit out of people.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

that was quite a hit.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Sanchez tries to play hero and run it in himself. Ugh. Stuffed on 4th down afterwards...


----------



## Tha Masta

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Tebow would have gotten the ball across.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

No fucking team has given up more safeties via Penalties than the Patriots. Fucking weird.

NY Post writers ripping the Jets on Twitter:

https://twitter.com/nyp_sports/jets-writers


----------



## Tha Masta

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

A safety!
Let the comeback begin.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

See-This is why nobody should ever bitch about "running up the score". Ever.

Meanwhile confused Jets fans can't decide to chant Tebow, leave the stadium or cheer for the touchdown..


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Fucking Brady cockblocking my boy Ridley and my fantasy football team from 6 points after he got 40 of the 87 yards on the drive.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

WILFORK GETTING HIS TURKEY FIX.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ive been a Pats fans since Bledsoe, Ben Coates and Terry Glenn and during the early championship years. Ever since 07 the Pats have completely changed and have been the best offensive team for a while. Its amazing how BB was the defensive genius and the last couple years theyve been the unstoppable offense. 

Cant wait for the 49ers game. That will be the goty hype wise. Pats offense vs San Frans defense. imagine if they won the games against the Ravens and Cardinals they should have won.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

LOL Jets, 2-3 years ago, the fans talking all this shit thinking they were good. Where you all at now? Thats right, go back to your place, the dirt on the G-Men shoes.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Oh Jets, lol. That was embarrassing if you were part of Gang Green. 

Three years ago, they were pretty hot shit, huh? Remember when they were saying that they took over New York and were the new team. Well since then, the G-Men have won another Super Bowl (beating the Jets on the way there) and the Jets find themselves on another famous franchise downward spiral. Time to rebuild for the greenies!


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

All I have to say is: :rg3 . Another amazing game. It's great to beat the Cowboys on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/23/sports/football/jets-humiliated-by-patriots-in-a-new-york-minute.html?hpw&_r=0



> After the Patriots’ fourth touchdown in six minutes Thursday night, the NBC cameras panned to Rex Ryan. Nostrils flaring, eyes burning, he looked like a man who had chased a bushel of habaneros with a bucket of nails.





> By halftime, it was obvious that the Jets’ victory — their decisive victory — Sunday in St. Louis was merely a break from regularly scheduled programming: a three-hour loop of tragicomedy — of blown coverages, of miscommunication, of ineptitude on all phases. The game was scoreless after the first quarter. Really, it was. But in one dizzying 52-second sequence, the Patriots scored touchdowns on offense, defense and special teams.





> Many of those fans vacated the premises after halftime, off to pursue a more enjoyable endeavor, like running out of gasoline or drinking curdled milk. Already they had witnessed New England possess the ball for all of 2 minutes 14 seconds in the second quarter — and score 35 points.





> And then a blooper reel exploded on the MetLife Stadium turf. It might have been the most horrific 12 minutes in Jets history. It was cover-your-children’s-eyes bad.





> Turning to hand off the ball to fullback Lex Hilliard, Sanchez went the wrong way.
> 
> “A mental mistake,” Ryan said.
> 
> Said Sanchez, “I was thinking a different play in my head.”
> 
> So, Sanchez ran. For a couple steps. He slipped. Then he slid, his head colliding with Moore’s behind. The ball popped free, and into Gregory’s arms. This season, after everything, had finally reached its nadir.
> 
> The mercy rule was not invoked, but it should have been. At the two-minute warning before halftime, “It Ain’t Over ‘til It’s Over” played over the loudspeakers. When Nick Folk kicked a 32-yard field goal with two seconds left before halftime, a lone firework sputtered and fizzled. During the intermission, the video screen showed a brief montage of what it called first-half highlights: a Muhammad Wilkerson pressure, a Bart Scott tackle, a LaRon Landry pass deflection. That was about it.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



kobra860 said:


> All I have to say is: :rg3 . Another amazing game. It's great to beat the Cowboys on Thanksgiving.


I'm sure it is since it had never happened before.

We need a slightly less gay looking RGIII smiley too.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm still trying to figure out if all this shit that happened this year with KC is due to Pioli's management. Just two years ago, the Chiefs were 10-6. Last year was just due to injuries. I have no fucking idea what happened this year. C

Cassel has been a huge part of it but he's not the only reason. I just don't know what the fuck it is to be honest.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I blame Hillis.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Well shit. Bruce Carter dislocated his elbow. Miles Austin has some hip injury. Orlando Scandrick broke his hand. Jason Hatcher suffered a concussion. This might be the most injuries I've ever seen a Dallas team sustain in one season. Sean Lee, Murray, and a slew of offensive lineman have all been injured this season. Ratliff missed a few weeks. Also Witten could've died from a lacerated spleen early in the season. I'm sure I'm forgetting some.

And Jason Garrett still sucks as a head coach.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Whenever I see that Texans touchdown I feel like strangling the player lol. He obviously knows he is down. Its like a ball going out of bounds in the NBA and both guys pointing at eachother. Guess u cant have honest guys.

Oh and :brady :brady2 with 24 TDs and 3 ints should be ahead in the MVP race. its so close though between Rodgers, Peyton and Brady maybe with alittle Brees.


----------



## Notorious

What do you expect him to do? Tell the ref not to give him the touchdown?


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Think you missed someone in the MVP race :kobe

ALL DAY


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

No umm stay down cuz he was down. Unless his arms and legs were asleep he knew he was down, would any other player get up and start running? Ive never seen anything like that.

All Day is having a great surprising year. Shame he could possibly lose comback player of the year award to Peyton though. But no way a RB is winning MVP this year.


----------



## Notorious

I see it all the time, a player goes down but doesn't hear the whistle so he keeps going. Happens in like every game. But usually the refs blow the whistle after the player gets up and starts running, of course it didn't happen this time.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It depends, if Minnesota goes 5-1 down the stretch and he finishes strong (4 straight 120+ yards rushing games, 1 150, 1 170, and 1 180), he'll be in the discussion because if that pace continues, he's easily over 2000 yards. Packers(2) and Rams can't stop the run, Bears(2) are an iffy week to week D, and Houston will be resting starters come week 16.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Well if he could possibly surpass 2000 then there would have to be a Co MVP because Brady is having another amazing year. 24 TDs and 3 ints is amazing. 

Just cant wait for Pats and 49ers really. I expect the Pats to roll over any defense but San Frans just seems old school and could slow is down. If that isnt game of the year then Pats and Houston most likely.


----------



## Notorious

I'll tell you what, if the Pats defense can continue forcing turnovers like they've done in the past couple of games, I like our chances of making a return to the SB.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Well if he could possibly surpass 2000 then there would have to be a Co MVP because Brady is having another amazing year. 24 TDs and 3 ints is amazing.
> 
> Just cant wait for Pats and 49ers really. I expect the Pats to roll over any defense but San Frans just seems old school and could slow is down. If that isnt game of the year then Pats and Houston most likely.


TBH I hope the weather is awful for that game. not only would that probably slow down the pats but out team is built for that sort of weather. plus cold/bad weather football is awesome.

Kaepernick probably gonna start this weekend. :kobe2 , Not sure how I feel about it. I like Kaepernick and obviously Harbuagh does too, but I don't think Smith was bad enough to lose the job.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Brady should be nowhere close to that mvp trophy as the pats offense is beypond stacked. Numbers alone dont determine mvps.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

How I see things shaking out :troll


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Time to watch my boys get stomped on by the Donks.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

turn the ball off in your own territory, nothing ever changes with these steelers. the conversationalist is to be yapping to hold the ball, let motor mouth run the sidelines not the field. this makes me mad. 

the steelers getting a turnover was new but they ruined that.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Quinn.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Funny, Quinn was traded by Cleveland to Denver for Hillis. Now Quinn is handing the ball off to Hillis against Denver.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Marshall and Weems celebrating the penalty. :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

another week another lineman down. the steelers offensive line must have been praised by notorious at some point, even though their struggles with staying healthy predates his curse.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

God the Bears like to remind me how much they piss me off. Cutler acts like a big man after he gets a 6 yard run by throwing the ball at the defender and gets an unsportsmanlike penalty. Fucking cocky douche.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Chiefs lead 6-0 after 1st against the BRONCOS? lolwut?


----------



## El Conquistador

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> God the Bears like to remind me how much they piss me off. Cutler acts like a big man after he gets a 6 yard run by throwing the ball at the defender and gets an unsportsmanlike penalty. Fucking cocky douche.


Plz go you ******* jail bird, gangbanging Lions fan.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

FLAMING. BANT.

When Cutler gets touched and gets another concussion I'll laugh. Smug asshole deserves it.

Actually I hope Suh kicks him. IN THE FACE. If he takes that douchebag out I'll consider the season a success.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

If Suh doesn't get suspended before that. :kobe


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

steelers have to be in the christmas spirit with they way the gift wrap points to their opponents this year. shit is making me mad.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm out until the Niners game :side:


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

24-3. Welcome back Cutler. Now please become consistent on offense. Thanks.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

4 fumbles and the Steelers have a lead. I hope the conversationalist and his newly acquired hypnosis skills feel defeated. He can't keep convincing his backups to fumble until he gets the ball back. 

This should be a 14-3 game. I can't wait to see more chaos and passing.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Leslie Frazier you dumbass you're down 18 you're gonna need a FG anyways why go for it instead of taking the 30 yarder?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Leon Washington.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Damn the AFC sucks. It's essentially 2 teams for 3 spots.


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I approve of Geno.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

With Seattle, Minnesota, and Tampa losing today, the Saints would possess the 6th and final NFC playoff seed and control their own destiny with a victory over San Francisco today.

Hoping and praying. Who Dat?!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Steelolers.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I hope Ryan Lindley succeeds. He has decent tools. Could end up starting for Arizona next year if he impresses. #WishfulThinking


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*The Bengals are finally starting to play like a competent team... too bad they lost two games to total jobbers in Miami and Cleveland or they would be in great shape. *


----------



## Arcade

That was a nice Attitude Adjustment by Sproles.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Marvin Lewis calling out Dalton and Maualuga seemed to work didn't it.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Poor Raven fans.

EDIT: I take back the above statement.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Can we fire that fucking joke of a head coach we have already?! Have a loser coach the team, can't be surprised when the team loses. 4 & 29, what a sick joke.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

If the Broncos win next week... they clinch the division. Hah.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> Marvin Lewis calling out Dalton and Maualuga seemed to work didn't it.


*That was always the problem with Lewis...he'd never call anyone out like that. Of course he had Palmer, Chad Johnson and the like that wouldn't listen anyway. So now it looks like he can do things like that and it's working. Cincy is playing really good football right now and they are actually tied with the crumbling Steelers. The Bengals still have a shot at the Wild Card. The Ravens beating San Diego actually helps out the Bengals. :mark:*


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



stadw0n306 said:


>


shouldn't that be a Matt Barkley gif? Geno was tearing shit up earlier but has fallen off the map.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



TKOK! said:


> shouldn't that be a Matt Barkley gif? Geno was tearing shit up earlier but has fallen off the map.


Barkley does have nice weapons in Lee and Woods though. That's what scares me. Is it his ability or the great ability of his recievers to get open? Neither Barkley or Geno are super amazing though. The whole upcoming QB Draft Class is disappointing if you are looking for a GREAT Franchise Quarterback.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

OK Giants. Cowboys lost on Thursday so now is your chance to take a two game lead in the division. You've had two fucking weeks to rest, so I expect a much better effort than your sorry showing against the Bengals.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



TripleG said:


> OK Giants. Cowboys lost on Thursday so now is your chance to take a two game lead in the division. You've had two fucking weeks to rest, so I expect a much better effort than your sorry showing against the Bengals.


Fun fact: Giants loss today would set up a showdown next week against RG3 and the Skins on MNF for a chance to tie for the division lead at 6-6. That's who you should be worried about. Not Dalolas.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> Fun fact: Giants loss today would set up a showdown next week against RG3 and the Skins on MNF for a chance to tie for the division lead at 6-6. That's who you should be worried about. Not Dalolas.


How do you incorporate a "lol" into the Chiefs? They are the ones who really deserve it.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I am not going to get mad at the referees for the call because technically it is right by the letter of the law. 

But really NFL? THAT is down by contact?!?!? Really??? REALLY?!?!?!?!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> How do you incorporate a "lol" into the Chiefs? They are the ones who really deserve it.


:hmm:

Kansas City Chiefs, led by Scott Piololi and Romelol Crennelol?

No l's or o's makes it quite difficult. Kansas Lolity?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Romelol Crennelol... funny and true. Could be Matt Casselol. Yes, I like this better. The Chiefs season was ruined by Matt Casselol


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Barkley does have nice weapons in Lee and Woods though. That's what scares me. Is it his ability or the great ability of his recievers to get open? Neither Barkley or Geno are super amazing though. The whole upcoming QB Draft Class is disappointing if you are looking for a GREAT Franchise Quarterback.


Yeah this draft class looks to be weak when compared to the last few years. I still t hink that Barkley will be a higher draft pick then Geno, but i don't really follow College ball as much as the nfl. 

I also assume that when your team is 1-9 or whatever the cheifs are now, you have a lot more problems then just at qb.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



TKOK! said:


> Yeah this draft class looks to be weak when compared to the last few years. I still t hink that Barkley will be a higher draft pick then Geno, but i don't really follow College ball as much as the nfl.
> 
> I also assume that when your team is 1-9 or whatever the cheifs are now, you have a lot more problems then just at qb.


Offensively, it's just the QB that is the issue. Least in my eyes. Defensively, we need help at D Line. Our LB's are good but we need more depth at CB. When Jalil Brown is your #2 CB, you have some issues.

Might need to get more recievers as well. Bowe is inconsistent as hell and he will be gone next year. Actually all players from LSU will be gone from KC. (Jackson, Bowe and Dorsey) and here is what I have to say to them... Lol Screw U.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ray Rice is a beast but we still gotta have Joe Flacco throw the ball 51 times cause Cam Cameron finds running boring.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Giants are up 17! That's great!

But I am not going to get cocky. I have seen the Giants blow bigger leads than that.


----------



## DA

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:eli2


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

IMPULSE 

DeCastro was activated.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The cable guy completely fucked my Cable today, therefors I cannot watch tonight's game on TV. My jimmies are rustled to the max.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'll type play by play in here or you.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'll be committing suicide after I finish this pork chop, so that won't be necessary.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Rooting for dem Panthers tonight so when they play the Chiefs later this year, the Chiefs can still win and be able to get the #1 Pick. I have given up on this season. 

Went from AFC West Champs to #1 Pick in two years...dat fall off the cliff.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I would expect Rivera's termination letter to be in the mail tonight if the Panther lose to the Eagles without Vick and McCoy. Andy Reid will probably be terminated by the end of the season if not sooner win or lose tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I assume they'd wait until after the season to fire Rivera. That decision should be left up to the new GM, whomever that may be.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Yeah, the eagles defense sucks.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Did anyone here get flashbacks of CM Punk and his SES when those two cheerleaders from the Colts got their heads shaved? I know I did. I just had flashbacks of CM Punk preaching about being straight-edge. Weird. Lol...


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*:lmao at the DREAM TEAM making Cam look great again. *


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Woah Bryce Brown has some serious wheels.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Please change the thread title to LOL PREVENT D, that's what Ray Rice really did


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

bryce brown, u dick.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

And the first cancerous Palmer has been fired from his team. Titans have fired OC Chris Palmer. Palmer's offense, as many scouts say, does not fit well with Locker or Johnson. The QB coach will now fill in a OC for the Titans.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



KAEPERNICK said:


> Please change the thread title to LOL PREVENT D, that's what Ray Rice really did


Stop down playing it.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

These Eagles. 

Jesus. They catch a break with a missed Extra point then fumble the return. It's almost as bad as the Jet's disaster on Turkey night.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Eagles only have 7 takeaways? Man I thought they had a fucking dream team last year. This is almost worse than the days when the Chargers were a superbowl pick every year only to fail.

My Pats leading the league in turnover differential partly thanks to :brady2 only having 3 ints with 24tds.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

There's a reason why Graham Gano was released...


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm actually enjoying the Eagles sucking and losing this season. It makes me laugh with all the self hype and media hype they had these last two seasons. Last year they bought and brought in a lot of free agents and called themselves the "Dream Team". This year they say it was a chemistry issue, but they are a "Dynasty" and will win the Super Bowl and many more. Well, good job with that Philly.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I totally forgot about Vick saying they were on the verge of a Dynasty. That seems like a decade ago.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

So Jamaal Charles asked for Peyton Manning's autograph after the Chiefs lost to the Broncos. I wonder how many players come up to Manning and ask for an autograph.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The Eagles cut Jason Babin today, I wonder who will pick him up off waivers.


----------



## HoHo

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It's funny, being an Eagles fan I don't think Babin was the problem on that defense, but he's a good player and any team would want him.It's also funny, the player with the most sacks on your team with 5.5 gets cut, besides Cole and Ryan and Babin, everyone on that defense should be released lol.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I hope Chicago snatches him up off waivers. NFL.com is speculating that Atlanta, Chicago, New England, Denver, and Detroit are the top landing spots. 

The current waiver list top 12 is:

1. Chiefs
2. Jaguars
3. Eagles
4. Raiders
5. Browns
6. Panthers
7. Chargers
8. Bills
9. Titans
10. Lions
11. Cardinals
12. Jets

Teams currently lacking the cap space for Babin: Atlanta, Baltimore, Detroit, San Francisco, Pittsburgh. They need $1.64m. All could potentially create the space though.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The 49ers & Navorro Bowman agree to a 5 year, $45.25 million contract extension, $25.5 mil guaranteed.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



ho ho inc said:


> It's funny, being an Eagles fan I don't think Babin was the problem on that defense, but he's a good player and any team would want him.It's also funny, the player with the most sacks on your team with 5.5 gets cut, besides Cole and Ryan and Babin, everyone on that defense should be released lol.


It's just the beginning of Philly cleaning house. They pretty much ruined a contender last season and it's best to blow it up and start over.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Next to go should be Vick, Reid & Asomugha. Maybe DeSean Jackson too.

Number one guy they should not get rid of under any circumstances is McCoy, unless they want to trade him to the Patriots :brady2


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...wboys-fans-petition-obama-to-oust-jerry-jones

Awesome. Petition the president to get rid of JERREH.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...wboys-fans-petition-obama-to-oust-jerry-jones
> 
> Awesome. Petition the president to get rid of JERREH.





> "We, the Citizens of the Great State of Texas, and Dallas Cowboys fans worldwide, have been oppressed by an over controlling, delusional, oppressive dictator for way too long."


:lmao

In sadder news, it sounds like Matt Forte won't play this weekend.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Babin has been claimed by the Jaguars. They were the second team on the list.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I bet Babin thought he would get claimed by a contender. Ends up getting claimed by a team worse than the Eagles.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*










Suh fined $30k..Today he spoke on it and said he's not sorry for what he did to Schaub, but NFL didn't suspend him because they don't feel he did it on purpose..oh











Jared Allen fined $21k..I understand it being a blindside hit, but still it's Allen's shoulder..I'm shocked ppl are up in arms that Suh was fined more


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It is probably the "end of an era" now (still don't understand what that term meant at this past year's Wrestlemania). Colin Kaepernick is starting against the Rams. Alex Smith is now the back-up out of nowhere. I feel bad for him. In a blink of an eye, you have an 18-19 game which was record-setting and then two weeks later, you are no longer the starter.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

So who's more likely to win, Dallas against Philly or New York Jets against Arizona? (This may or may not be a poll to help me pick my choice in the Survivor League :side


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Dallas easy


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



chronoxiong said:


> It is probably the "end of an era" now (still don't understand what that term meant at this past year's Wrestlemania). Colin Kaepernick is starting against the Rams. Alex Smith is now the back-up out of nowhere. I feel bad for him. In a blink of an eye, you have an 18-19 game which was record-setting and then two weeks later, you are no longer the starter.


Sucks for him as I was rooting for him but his time in SanFran is done. He'll probably get a starting job next season for a team like Jacksonville or Arizona if they don't draft a QB.


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It's 3 days after the game and Norv Turner has somehow not been fired........


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Bowe won't be back, Jackson and Dorsey... see ya. Piolio will probably be shown the door. Crennel...least you beat the Packers. Wouldn't surprise me if Chiefs trade away one of their stars i.e. Derrick Johnson for some picks. Chiefs are gonna start over. Funny how we did that about four years ago and now we are doing it again! Yay.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



HeatWave said:


> Suh fined $30k..Today he spoke on it and said he's not sorry for what he did to Schaub, but NFL didn't suspend him because they don't feel he did it on purpose..oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jared Allen fined $21k..I understand it being a blindside hit, but still it's Allen's shoulder..I'm shocked ppl are up in arms that Suh was fined more


It does look like Allen's helmet hits the guy though. 

TBH, if it wasn't Suh then I don't even think this is a story.If they are gonna fine Suh for that then they need to fine the guy who got kicked out of the Saints/Niners game for kicking a player.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Tyrann Mathieu says he's entering the upcoming draft.

His draft stock most likely took a significant hit with his recent issues, but which round you guys see him getting drafted in?


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



chronoxiong said:


> It is probably the "end of an era" now (still don't understand what that term meant at this past year's Wrestlemania). Colin Kaepernick is starting against the Rams. Alex Smith is now the back-up out of nowhere. I feel bad for him. In a blink of an eye, you have an 18-19 game which was record-setting and then two weeks later, you are no longer the starter.


I don't understand how someone can be so sad over an average QB being benched. 




TomahawkJock said:


> Bowe won't be back, Jackson and Dorsey... see ya. Piolio will probably be shown the door. Crennel...least you beat the Packers. Wouldn't surprise me if Chiefs trade away one of their stars i.e. Derrick Johnson for some picks. Chiefs are gonna start over. Funny how we did that about four years ago and now we are doing it again! Yay.


Meanwhile Colts are bad for a year and back to playoff contenders. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Kaepernick is an average QB too....

But at least he has the excuse of potential on his side.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Don't understand why Niners feel they'll go farther with Kaepernick because at the end of the day, that's what they're saying with this move..I understand they like his arm strength and mobility a bit more than Smith, but over the past year and a half, Smith has shown in almost every big game he's played in that he won't lose you the game. Maybe some feel Kaepernick is the kind of guy that if Niners were down big he'd lead them back from the dead, but I just don't see how the Niners would rally around Kap if they were down, facing major adversity in the playoffs


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Me personally, I just think they overreacted to the Bears game. Not saying Kaepernick is a bad QB because he's not and he has a lot of potential but I don't think Smith deserved to lose his starting job. He did nothing to warrant it. He's been having a good season and he misses one game that he probably could've played but couldn't due to the NFL's concussion rules and he loses his starting job, that's a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Saints bus getting egged apparently by ramp workers at the airport :lol


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Is Jacquizz Rodgers basically the new starting RB over Turner? I like him better anyways. He is more of a dual threat out of the backfield.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*Terrible clock management at the end of the half. No excuse for that. NO didn't even rush up to the line with 30 plus seconds to go. If they had they would have had time to spike the ball there at the end.*


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Saints are just whipping the Falcons' ass right now. But I'd run more than they are.

Too bad they snafu'd that last drive of the 1st half.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> Saints are just whipping the Falcons' ass right now. But I'd run more than they are.
> 
> Too bad they snafu'd that last drive of the 1st half.


Falcons about to put even more points on that board and get even more ahead then they are.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

They need to get some 1st downs before they can score (unless they hit the deep bomb).


----------



## BarackYoMama

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

That was pretty nice right there


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Brees :lmao


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:favre :favre :favre :favre :favre

Hell of a TD streak though.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

So Brees streak is over?


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Yeah


----------



## Thad Castle

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Hell Yeah! Falcons are 11-1 baby!


----------



## Glass Shatters

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

What a comedy of errors, right? 

To the Saints' credit, they were down 17-0, and were actually in the game until the end despite the plethora of mistakes on offense. It's incredible to me that, despite being down 17-0, we storm back in the 2nd quarter and literally impose our will on Atlanta both offensively and defensively. All of a sudden, it's 17-7 and we have a chance to score a touchdown before the half and we huddle with <30 seconds on the clock, throw a pass short of the goal line, and stand around looking at each other before trying to rush up to the line for a spike? Then we open the second half, drive down the field and Lance Moore drops a fucking touchdown right in his hands. Sproles dropped a deep ball in the breadbasket where he had a safety beat on a wheel route. The five interceptions. I could go on, but this was just a complete and utter failure of preparation both mental and physical. Really, really disappointing.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Whoever the Ravens trainers are deserve raises. Both Suggs and Lewis suffer typically season ending injuries and Suggs is back and Lewis will probably be back this season.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Michael Vick's concussion symptoms are reportedly getting worse and he is not recovering. Judging by that news and the Eagle's season, I wouldn't be surprised if Vick and McCoy are deactivated for the last 5 games.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

So the saints ruined Atlanta's perfect season while the Falcons ended Brees' streak and crushed any playoff hopes that the Saints had. This is what makes good rivalries and it should be even better next season when Saints will likely have a bounce back year.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

So with Brees TD streak over, next closest person to pass it is :brady2 and he could do it as early as next season.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Charles Clay motherfuckers.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Tim Tebow will not suit up this week due to a rib injury that still needs healing. Big Ben will not play this weekend either.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Still annoyed by this RGIII/Luck thing. People continue to act as if RGIII is the better QB/prospect when there is a reason that Luck got picked before him.


RGIII has a better group of receivers, a FAR better runningback, a FAR better defense(Colts' d is beyond awful), and a far more experienced head coach. His team is 5-6.

Luck is taking a team that went 2-14 last year potentially to the playoffs. That's GREATNESS. Fuck all these ......s that are all over RGIII's dick, I'd take Luck every single day of the week.


----------



## CamillePunk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Gotta agree with Magic. Luck is getting more done with less.


----------



## Humph

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Magic said:


> Still annoyed by this RGIII/Luck thing. People continue to act as if RGIII is the better QB/prospect when there is a reason that Luck got picked before him.
> 
> 
> RGIII has a *better group of receivers*, a FAR better runningback,* a FAR better defense*(Colts' d is beyond awful), and a far more experienced head coach. His team is 5-6.
> 
> Luck is taking a team that went 2-14 last year potentially to the playoffs. That's GREATNESS. Fuck all these ......s that are all over RGIII's dick, I'd take Luck every single day of the week.


Completely agree Luck should be up there with Eli and Peyton for MVP for what he has done with the Colts but i disagree with the two bolded points, TY Hilton is showing that he's pretty awesome and Reggie Wayne is Reggie Wayne, Donnie Avery isn't bad whereas the Skins receivers have been having a shit tonne of drops and arguably their best Reciever Garcon has been out for a lot of weeks and the Redskins secondary has been atrocious like letting Victor Cruz walk in for a game winning TD, I do agree that he deserves more praise than RGIII atm though.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Hilton shows a lot of promise, but he still isn't quite a good receiver. I also can't tell how much of it is caused by Luck's play and how much of it is his own ability, but time will be the key to finding that out. Also Wayne is AWESOME, can't be understated, but overall he's the only main threat any team has to worry about on his this offense aside from Luck.


Oh and I forgot to mention we have one of the offensive lines in the league. Shit went downhill quite fast after like 2010 and it's only gotten worse since then. 


And you guys let Cruz walk into the endzone, the Colts let the Jags score a game winning TD, with Gabbert throwing, in the final minute of the game which gave the Jags their only win of the season. One of the worst plays of the season for us and one that might cost us the playoffs which would be extremely unfortunate as that was another game in which Luck led a comeback.


I'm also surprised you agreed with me, lulz. I think they're both worth all the praise they're getting, as I don't think it's overblown at all for RGIII, I just don't feel like Luck is getting his fair share of attention.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Game of the Year this week. #PanthersVsChiefs


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Magic said:


> RGIII has a better group of receivers, a FAR better runningback, a FAR better defense(Colts' d is beyond awful), and a far more experienced head coach. His team is 5-6.
> 
> Luck is taking a team that went 2-14 last year potentially to the playoffs. That's GREATNESS. Fuck all these ......s that are all over RGIII's dick, I'd take Luck every single day of the week.


RGIII's receivers aren't anything special. He doesn't have a Reggie Wayne he can throw it to. 

And RGIII's been vastly better by any measure statistically, and using the 'less talent' excuse will only get you so far.

Player Cmp % Yds/Att TD-to-INT Ratio
RG3 67.5% 8.2 4:1
Luck 56.8% 7.1 1:1

Also, Indys had the 5th easiest schedule (tied with Pitt) while the Skins are near the middle. RGIII has been doing things unprecedented for a rookie. Luck's been having a good rookie year, but RGIII's rookie year would statistically go down as one of the best all time if it ended today.

EDIT: Fuck me taking forever to reply to this after you made another post. Oh well.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Wayne is better than every receiver on Washington combined


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Skins defense isn't good though. They're in the bottom portion of the league in scoring and yards allowed. Skins don't have a number 1 WR. Maybe Garcon can be one, but he's been out almost the entire year. 

Both are gonna be awesome quarterbacks, but RGIII is better this season so far.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> RGIII's receivers aren't anything special. He doesn't have a Reggie Wayne he can throw it to.
> 
> And RGIII's been vastly better by any measure statistically, and using the 'less talent' excuse will only get you so far.
> 
> Player Cmp % Yds/Att TD-to-INT Ratio
> RG3 67.5% 8.2 4:1
> Luck 56.8% 7.1 1:1
> 
> Also, Indys had the 5th easiest schedule (tied with Pitt) while the Skins are near the middle. RGIII has been doing things unprecedented for a rookie. Luck's been having a good rookie year, but RGIII's rookie year would statistically go down as one of the best all time if it ended today.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck me taking forever to reply to this after you made another post. Oh well.


Things that have never been done before? Stats are nice but at the end of the day wins is what matter, no other first overall QB has ever had more than 7 wins in a season. In 11 games Luck already has that many. He is doing things that have never been done before, they just aren't showing up on the statistics.

And you guys aren't taking into account the fact that RGIII has Morris who has proven himself has a good quality back. Nothing amazing, but he is reliable which is something that is nice to have in your runningbacks in this league. That is something that Luck does not have in any way and that does create a whole hell of a difference as teams anticipate the pass nearly all the time and just focus in on the passing game as our running game doesn't scare anyone.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Dude Morris is good because Griffin is good. Put Morris on the Jags. You think he'd still be a top 10 RB? Because Griffin threatens the entire field, you just have to concede some stuff to Morris. I'm not saying he sucks, and he is better than anything Indy has, but he's nothing special.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I never said he's top 10 or even good. I said he's reliable, which he is, which is what other QBs don't have. And I really don't think Griffin makes THAT huge of a difference. Super elite passers have had shit runningbacks for years with teams playing the pass the whole way and yet their runningbacks haven't played very well(Manning, Brady, Rodgers, etc), so I don't see why that changes with Griffin just because he can run.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Indy lost to the Jags and Jets. They got blown out by the Jets. They're barely beating the middle of the pack and bad teams in their schedule. That's cool that they're beating the Browns, the Titans, and the Dolphins, but those aren't good teams. 

Indy's best win is against the Packers. Well done. Let's see how they do agains the Texans. They have yet to play them.

And as for wins, that's a team stat. The QB doesn't get full credit for those no matter what ESPN says. Let's compare their records at the end of the year just the same. Let's compare their seasons then too.

Right now, Griffin has the edge.




Magic said:


> I never said he's top 10 or even good. I said he's reliable, which he is, which is what other QBs don't have. And I really don't think Griffin makes THAT huge of a difference. Super elite passers have had shit runningbacks for years with teams playing the pass the whole way and yet their runningbacks haven't played very well(Manning, Brady, Rodgers, etc), so I don't see why that changes with Griffin just because he can run.


The difference is Shanahan. He likes to run the ball to keep defenses off balance. Morris is the beneficiary of Shanahan's offensive game planning and Griffin's ability to strike from anywhere on the field. Kudos to him for seizing the opportunity and running with it. Most RBs are shuffled week to week lol under Shanahan the last few seasons.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Did you see the Jags game? I'll assume no. Luck led a fourth quarter comeback while also only leaving only a minute left on the game clock. The defense then allowed Gabbert to make one long throw with absolutely horrid coverage and allowed a TD. That wasn't his fault.

It wasn't his fault that the defense made Mark Sanches look good.


These wins, the ones that I've seen and even the ones I haven't, have been because of Luck and his ability to run our offense. These aren't team wins, our defense has not gotten it done, especially when it's had to. 

The Skins have also only beaten bad teams, but have also lost against these bad teams. Griffin has kept them close in nearly all their games with his great play, but don't act like the Skins aren't a superior team. You can determine that simply by how they did last year, and last year the Colts were by far a worse team.

And I know the season isn't over yet, but at this point in the season Luck's team has a better record than Griffin's team. Griffin has been better statistically, but Luck has lead his team to more wins. Which would you rather have? Romo always had good stats too(I am absolutely not saying he will turn out like Romo or is anything like Romo) but he is hardly a winner and not really a QB that most teams would want to have.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Same thing happened to the Redskins vs the Giants. Griffin made the plays to take the lead late...and then that lol secondary gave up an untouched/undefended deep ball to Cruz. Both defenses are bad, but the Colts have faced weaker offenses. Jets, Browns, Jags, Dolphins, Titans. Not scary at all. There are 5 wins right there where the awful Indy D didn't really matter since those offenses shoot themselves in the foot more often than not.

I don't see a weak offense on the Skins schedule save the awfulness of the Eagles. Rams, Panthers, and Cowboys aren't world beaters but they're better than those 5 I mentioned the Colts played.


I'm a huge Luck fan. He has done really well this season, but Griffin III really has been better. Could that change in last month of the season? Yep.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Umm, did our awful d not matter when it did? Our defense couldn't stop Sanchez nor could it stop Gabbert. That is very telling in terms of which team has a worse defense.

And honestly I don't care what teams the Colts beat as long as they beat them. A playoff spot is a playoff spot regardless of the situation and circumstances that got you there and you should know that more than anyone.

Btw Dallas has the same record as the Dolphins(and at the time of the Dolphins defeat they were on a win streak I believe and fighting for a playoff spot) and Panthers/Rams are as bad as the Jets/Browns/Titans. The only team that was actually way worse than them all is the Jags.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

They could stop WEEDEN, TANNEHILL, and HASSLOLEBECK though. They have to be doing some stuff right some of the time. Really it's more like those offenses just suck and implode all too often. Rams are about the same, you're right, but the Panthers are better than those 5. 

Look at points scored. Wash is in the top 10. Indy is out of the top 20 (21st:side. This could be that the Colts have faced better defenses, but looking at the schedule I don't see anyone major here save Chicago.

And you do need to care who the Colts have beaten. If they had played a schedule with better offenses, they probably don't win the games they have won. Who they've played is only relevant when looking at Luck and Griffin individually. Of course, who you beat to get into the playoffs doesn't matter. That's a team thing though.

Also, look at total defense. Wash (28) is lower than Indy (19). Again though, Wash has faced superior offenses overall.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> Dude Morris is good because Griffin is good. Put Morris on the Jags. You think he'd still be a top 10 RB? Because Griffin threatens the entire field, you just have to concede some stuff to Morris. I'm not saying he sucks, and he is better than anything Indy has, but he's nothing special.


Morris is good because Shanahan is capable of making any RB look good. Look at people like Tatum Bell and Mike Anderson.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Texans & Redskins schemes are known for making RB's look better than what they really are..

I thought Dalton should have won ROY due to him getting his team into the playoffs and I don't think he even got a vote..Luck may fall victim to same thing


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



HeatWave said:


> Texans & Redskins schemes are known for making RB's look better than what they really are..
> 
> I thought Dalton should have won ROY due to him getting his team into the playoffs and I don't think he even got a vote..Luck may fall victim to same thing


Only because Newton broke Peyton Manning's record.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

lulz I'm probably wrong about the argument too. I'm just being a homer.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Wonder how mad the nfl is at the 49ers for benching Alex Smith in favor of Kaepernick because Smith got a concussion. Pretty sure this will lead a lot of players to trying to hide concussions.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Magic said:


> lulz I'm probably wrong about the argument too. I'm just being a homer.


If the Colts make the playoffs and the Redskins don't, Luck will win ROTY but the NFC is so weak that the Redskins have a good chance of making the playoffs which would give Griffin the award if the Redskins get in the playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



kobra860 said:


> Only because Newton broke Peyton Manning's record.


But you gotta admit, alot of that came from team being down and having to throw early and often..It's like a basketball player scoring 30 a game but the team has the top 5 pick in the draft the next season..Bloated stats that didn't really improve the team..Just my opinion though


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



HeatWave said:


> But you gotta admit, alot of that came from team being down and having to throw early and often..It's like a basketball player scoring 30 a game but the team has the top 5 pick in the draft the next season..Bloated stats that didn't really improve the team..Just my opinion though


You have a point. Newton really got exposed this year.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Yo, anyone got a gif of Cutler flipping the ball to/at Vikings corner? I heard he was fined 10k for that today..


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



kobra860 said:


> If the Colts make the playoffs and the Redskins don't, Luck will win ROTY but the NFC is so weak that the Redskins have a good chance of making the playoffs which would give Griffin the award if the Redskins get in the playoffs.


:lol

You've got it 100% backwards. The NFC is the stronger conference right now and it's at the strongest it has been in years. NFC teams need to go 11-5 to get a wild card spot at this point. AFC teams can get it at 8-8 this year.


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

NFC is much stronger than the AFC right now.

Lol just read some of that article about Kaepernick's Tattoos. What a idiot that writer is.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Scary news. Channel 5 News in Kansas City is reporting a Chiefs player has shot himself and his girlfriend this morning. No name yet.



> KANSAS CITY, MO (KCTV) -
> Police are investigating two deadly shootings Saturday morning that they said are related.
> 
> The shootings involve a Chiefs player and his girlfriend.
> 
> The first shooting was reported about 8 a.m. at a home near 54th Street and Chrysler Avenue. The second shooting was reported a short time later at a Chiefs practice facility located on the Arrowhead facility.
> 
> Officials said the Chiefs player shot and killed his girlfriend and then drove to the practice facility where he shot and killed himself.
> 
> It's unknown if people were at Arrowhead or any of its surrounding facilities at the time.
> 
> Refresh this page for updates on this developing story.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Oh my god, wow. I would make a joke about the Chiefs being so terrible drove him to killing himself but this is really sad. I wonder who it was.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It was Jovan Belcher. This is a sad situation. Especially since it happened just days after the 5th anniversary of Sean Taylor's death.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

C'mon jamaal charles ;D

In all honesty this is pretty terrible, the chiefs cant catch a break this season.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I am deeply saddened by the news...Wow.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Jovan Belcher's girlfriend had given birth to their young child not too long ago from what I've been reading. That child is now without a mother because of Belcher shooting her and killing himself. That is deeply saddening. The child will never know his mother thanks to that man. I feel for the families and friends and the Chiefs fanbase.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I wonder if they'll cancel the Chiefs game tomorrow.

It's sad and all but this guy gets no sympathy from me. What a fucking punk.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Panthers Interim GM Brandon Beane says league has advised team to travel as planned. The team leaves at 1:15 PM. So no cancellation.

And from the Police: Chiefs player, 25, was met by coaches in the parking lot of the practice facility and then took his own life.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Panthers officials told the team that they are still flying to Kansas City. No word from Chief's officials on whether the game is still on..


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Him and his girlfriend have a baby daughter together, not even a year old. Wow, how selfish of him. Now his baby daughter has to grow up with both of her parents dead and never even getting a legit opportunity to have them in her life.

I really would like to know his "reasons" for doing what he did.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Goodell trying to one up Stern by not postponing the game...He'll probably say something about how the players owe it to the fans..smh

Stern blurred a line that shouldn't have been blurred


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I could understand the whole "Game must go on" theory but a day after a player kills his girlfriend and himself, and on top of that he did at the team's stadium?

I think he should postpone the game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

i won't watch any NFL games this week if the games go on. this isn't a hard decision for me to make as i only watch one team and i refuse to watch batch again. the abomination that occurred last week has scarred me for life.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*So when should that game be played?*


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Wow I kinda dont care what news comes.out about why he possibly did it cuz im set on this guy is scum. Feel so bad for the baby who will grow up motherless. Will be a very hard day when the baby grows up and is capabale to understand what happened to mommy.

The Chiefs game should def be postponed, not every NFL game though. This wasnt a national tragedy more like a Chiefs.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Wow, this fucker murdered his girlfriend in front of his mother.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*scumbag. I wonder if they'll blame concussions. *


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

He killed himself in front of the head coach and the GM and staff. How the fuck can they expect these coaches to be in the right state of mind for a football game? Fuck outta here with that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

What a sad sad situation. Especially with the baby involved.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I didn't know the Chiefs could complete a drive!


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Too soon


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

i saw that joke on another forum. apparently he thanked the coaches for the opportunity and they never felt in any danger.

http://www.kansascity.com/2012/12/01/3943363/source-belcher-murder-suicide.html

she apparently came home from a trey songz concert at 1 in the morning and they were arguing.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This guy is a bastard.

Cancel the game, he killed himself infront of Team Staff ffs


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

If Crennell and company still want to play the game, play it. I really don't see what postponing does. It's not like a guy killing himself in front of you will leave your mind anytime soon.

I was appalled he killed his girlfriend but now I learn they had a daughter? My day is ruined.



IMPULSE said:


> i won't watch any NFL games this week if the games go on. this isn't a hard decision for me to make as i only watch one team and i refuse to watch batch again. the abomination that occurred last week has scarred me for life.


What about DECASTRO!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Trey Songz lmao.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

A three month old baby girl is now an orphan. How sad.

All this started because of a Trey Songz concert? How stupid.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Belcher just didn't want to witness the ass-raping that Cam was going to lay on their asses tomorrow.


----------



## Ether

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*










:batista3


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Notorious said:


> A three month old baby girl is now an orphan. How sad.
> 
> All this started because of a Trey Songz concert? How stupid.


We don't know the whole story though..I believe there's more to it than he was just upset she went to a concert..Possibly another guy involved? I just refuse to believe something really emotional didn't trigger him..Just me though


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Maybe he had some serious jealousy or trust issues and assumed she was cheating on him? Idk.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I tend to think (naive or not) that couple murder/suicides are usually triggered by some sort of love triangle..The "If I can't have them, nobody can & I'm taking them with me" type of stuff


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



MrMister said:


> If Crennell and company still want to play the game, play it. I really don't see what postponing does. It's not like a guy killing himself in front of you will leave your mind anytime soon.
> 
> I was appalled he killed his girlfriend but now I learn they had a daughter? My day is ruined.
> 
> 
> 
> What about DECASTRO!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


the steelers have no right tackle. everyone thought that the human injury bug, which is contagious was coming back but he was put on the IR. the bug's name is marcus gilbert and he's always hurt or anyone one the same line w/ him gets hurt. now they have some 6th round rookie starting out there and that scares me. 

i also realized that my wait for DECASTRO has led to a disaster. notice how the steelers go to shit right before his return. i cursed my favorite team like notorious.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Someone created a fake Jovan Belcher twitter tweeting the following:



> Before Jovan killed himself he called me (agent) saying, "Please make sure my beautiful daughter lives the best life possible. I love her."





> 1 RT= $1 to the beautiful child that will now grow up without parents.


Andrew Bynum has RT and added:



> I agree to double this... RT @Jovan_Belcher 1 RT= $1 to the beautiful child that will now grow up without parents.





> For every FOLLOW I get and RT this gets I will donate $1 to the beautiful child that lost her parents in the @Jovan_Belcher murder/suicide.


Such a shame people are doing that.


As for cancelling the game, I feel it should be up to the Chiefs. The Coach and GM witnessed the suicide. I don't know how they can even concentrate on the game tomorrow.


----------



## obby

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

fuck trey songz

Damn, this is some tragic shit. What a bastard.


----------



## Dallas

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Why do WWE wipe out all mentions of Benoit through history, but Belcher is on every story on NFL.com. Who's doing it wrong?


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

They're playing the game as scheduled.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...-city-chiefs-will-play-as-scheduled-on-sunday


----------



## TKOK

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I feel bad for the baby.


----------



## #Mark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Concussions probably played a factor too. It's well documented that most football players develop CTE, a degenerative brain disease that is a direct cause of concussions. 

I can see her telling him the baby isn't his and then without thinking rationally he killed her.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Belcher was apart of an organization in college called "Male athletes against domestic violence" where he mentored young kids..He also had a degree in child development..Just Doesnt add up..smh


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



HeatWave said:


> Belcher was apart of an organization in college called "Male athletes against domestic violence" where he mentored young kids..He also had a degree in child development..Just Doesnt add up..smh


The Colorado theater shooter was part of a program that mentored kids too. George Zimmerman mentored kids too (allegedly). That doesn't mean anything.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



kobra860 said:


> The Colorado theater shooter was part of a program that mentored kids too. George Zimmerman mentored kids too (allegedly). That doesn't mean anything.


*sigh*.....


----------



## scrilla

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

not ruling out concussions but i'm p. sure people murder someone and then kill themselves w.o having any concussions. people jumping too quick on this one.


----------



## #Mark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Yeah but something just doesn't add up.. Plus, he was a linebacker. They're certainly more prone to concussion related brain trauma than most players.

Also, you don't normally hear of black people doing this type of shit.


----------



## scrilla

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

oh god. fpalm yeah he had to have a fucked up brain b/c black guys only murder in drive by shootings. i forgot.


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162...ns-likely-suicide-leaves-questions-in-murder/


----------



## #Mark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

That was a little tongue and cheek, don't get so easily offended. Why are you so against believing that brain trauma could have played a part in this? What rational man kills a loved one over a Trey Songz concert?


----------



## scrilla

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

yes he must be insane like all criminals.


----------



## Thad Castle

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm hoping Denver will knock off Tampa Bay today. That should clinch the NFC South for the Falcons.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

De:mark is back!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

And also clinch the West for Denver.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I swear that Pats seem to win every coin toss. Hoping they keep up the tear they are on and destroy the Dolphins. They are averaging about 37 and remember averaged a ton last year. I might just be thinking of the David Patten and Troy Brown days but its amazing how the Pats evolved from defensive team to high powered offense.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Chiefs score on opening drive. Couldn't be happier right now.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Another suicide occure yesterday as well..A Browns employee..He hung himself inside team facility


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



HeatWave said:


> Another suicide occure yesterday as well..A Browns employee..He hung himself inside team facility


Surely this is a joke? If its true then I doubt it'll get much attention.


----------



## HeatWave

No joke..Jay Glazer reported it this morning


----------



## Stad

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Panthers :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Been a great game for KC. They are playing with a lot of emotion and that may be propelling them.


----------



## HeatWave

Facing the Panthers can propel alot of teams


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

lel, Hail Mary at the end caught by Smitty at the 8 yard line. feelsbadman


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

You're AFC EAST CHAMPIONS FOR THE 4TH STRAIGHT YEAR

NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

GREG MCELCHAMPIONSHIP THE MOTHERFUCKING GOAT!


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Russell Wilson is a stud


----------



## AEA

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Seattle


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Was arguing with some family members of mine about this like 20 minutes ago.

Luck or Schaub, who are you taking right now if your team is in win-now mode. Nothing about building for the future, but trying to get it done.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

That Andrew Luck guy.. he's got some skillz kids.

Now-Please Pittsburg-Do some for NE besides bitch about them and beat the Ravens.

Edit-Rapesburger is still out I see-never mind.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Greg the Leg.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

ANDREW LUCK. MY HERO. MY FUCKING HERO. I LOVE YOU MAN. LOVE YOU.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Kinda happy Colin lost to the Rams. Just because Smith finally become a very good QB and would have led them to thw superbowl if it werent for that atrocious fumble during thag punt last year. Had an almost perfect game and get injured and loses his job that easily? Was just tired of hearing analysts praise Colin like he was Brady or Manning. He had 2 decent games. Russell Wilson honestly looms better at times yet gets no talk. 

Luck is a beast. This ROY race just got more interesting. Top 2 picks fighting it out.

Hoping Bucs bat the Broncos and Ravens lose, Pats are gonna need some help if they want that bye week.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

lol Prevent D. That's what happens when Drayton Florence gets a high amount of snaps.

Oh well, just help improving our DRAFT POSITION. Honey Badger in Round 2-3 plz.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Kinda happy Colin lost to the Rams. Just because Smith finally become a very good QB and would have led them to thw superbowl if it werent for that atrocious fumble during thag punt last year. Had an almost perfect game and get injured and loses his job that easily? Was just tired of hearing analysts praise Colin like he was Brady or Manning. He had 2 decent games. Russell Wilson honestly looms better at times yet gets no talk.


Agreed. Seeing Russell Wilson made the game-winning TD pass in OT to beat the Bears made me pissed off that we got conservative again in OT and late in the 4th quarter. We needed a TD to win the game. Not play conservative and try to rely on the unreliable David Akers. It's bullshit. What a fail by Kaepernick today. That dumb safety he took was unbelievable. From the 17 frickin yard line! Alex Smith would've took the sack way before he got to the team's own end zone. I'm mad. I still want Alex to start too. This lost was on the team and the idiotic Coaching.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I have no idea why you want Smith to start when Kaepernick is your future anyways. Might as well get him experience as he is ready to start and play.


Also, LUCK not only did that REMARKABLE comeback today but he also broke the record of most wins by a first overall QB...in TWELVE GAMES. WHAT A GUY.


----------



## #Mark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

What a rookie QB class, huh? Wilson and Luck both looked like vets today.

And not to mention this MNF.. RG3 will lead the Skins to victory and change the whole complexion of the NFC playoff picture.


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Magic said:


> I have no idea why you want Smith to start when Kaepernick is your future anyways. Might as well get him experience as he is ready to start and play.


Because Kaep basically gave away 8 points to the Rams. He ran too far back for an intentional grounding which led to a Safety. That's something Smith won't do. Also, that pitch toss in our own end zone costed us badly. I don't think Alex would've done a toss like that. It was a horrible play-call either way though. Again, this is why I want Alex to keep starting. It's late in the season and we can't afford this QB situation right now. Lastly, aside from Kaep's badass 50-yard run, he put up Smith's statline again. If I want to see this team play conservative on offense, I prefer Smith starting.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*I like KAEPERNICK alot more than Smith. *


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Breaking: Someone found Mark Sanchez's clipboard.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*:lmao X a billion that's hilarious. *


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

MANNING and MILLER going for MVP and DPOY.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Aldon Smith get any sacks today? I don't think he is really in the race for DPOY but he is one helluva young LB. Him, Miller and Watt are just great pass rushers. I expect them to be great for years.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Was arguing with some family members of mine about this like 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Luck or Schaub, who are you taking right now if your team is in win-now mode. Nothing about building for the future, but trying to get it done.


Better question imo would be Schaub or Cutler...


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The Ravens did that stupid challenge on the incomplete pass in the 3rd-Now thats coming back to bite them in the ass hard.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

lolravens.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Which team is starting a 3rd string QB in the Ravens/Steelers game?


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Steelers of course. 

STEELERS. BATCH!

WOOOOO

Fuck you Ravens.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It's BATCHAMANIA. 

No-Thank you Pitt-We in New England look forward to your typical whining, complaining and bitching about how the Patriots play, run up the score, videotape the sidelines and rough-handle replacement referees prior to your loss to us in the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

^wut.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

my boycott ended with that game winning field goal. i'd be more excited if i didn't think baltimore was a first round exit waiting to happen.


----------



## SP103

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



JM said:


> ^wut.


Every single game the Steelers come up with some BS media driven complaint against New England. I'm sure we'll see it again if they get the wild card. The Jets do the same, most recently asking the NFL to "investigate" New England's hurry up offense.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*Goddamnit Baltimore.

At least the BENGALS won.... or to be more precise, Rivers lost.*


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I feel bad for Rivers..That's a man who trusts nobody around him and has all the reason in the world to feel that way..


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



SP103 said:


> Every single game the Steelers come up with some BS media driven complaint against New England. I'm sure we'll see it again if they get the wild card. The Jets do the same, most recently asking the NFL to "investigate" New England's hurry up offense.


Well it's simple really, NE is a bunch of POS. What do you expect?

:taylor3


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Steelers fans will probably start assembling now.


KEEEEEEEISEL


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I didn't even bother coming out last week. I'm here now though. 

But remember everyone, pray for Ben. Still. Forever.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*Is Tebow too busy walking on water to play football these days?*


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This week definitely needs a Pittsburgh Steelers thread title.

Perhaps STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE. None of that NFL 12/13 stuff either. Just STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Is Tebow too busy walking on water to play football these days?*


Nah, he just felt like letting one of his disciples beat Zona today..that's all


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



JM said:


> This week definitely needs a Pittsburgh Steelers thread title.
> 
> Perhaps STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE. None of that NFL 12/13 stuff either. Just STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE.


did you see Luck today? No? Well go to hell then. SUPER LUCK.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

We've got a QB controversy brewing up. Big Ben or Big Batch. The last time Ben beat the Ravens was the 2010 season. Big Batch beat the Ravens decisively in Baltimore today. #FreeBigBatch


----------



## Arcade

Thank you Steelers. Texans now have a bigger lead over the rest of the AFC to get home field advantage and a first round bye.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> did you see Luck today? No? Well go to hell then. SUPER LUCK.


I really don't see how this in any way compares to what happened in the Steelers/Ravens game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

SUPER LUCK falls short to the embarrassment the Ravens endured. You lose to a third string quarterback.

Their home game win streak was snapped by a third stringer. 23-2 in your last 25 homes game and the Steelers delivered both losses.

It's a more natural transition from Rice to Steelers. Luck gets enough praise on here.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The title needs to be about the greatness of BATCH.


----------



## Arcade

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> The title needs to be about the greatness of BATCH.


BATCH for MVP.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Just STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE is fine. Let's not get carried away. GAWD.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Guys we have to see what happens tonight with Dallas and Philly.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Can your squad assemble to the top of the division first before you and your crew assemble to this thread? I don't wanna have to start swingin


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

No we don't. What could possibly occur that warrants a thread title more. I challenge you to come up with anything!


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Rex Ryan using logic and benching Sanchez is glorious.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Tom Brady becoming 1st QB to win 10 Division titles


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



JM said:


> No we don't. What could possibly occur that warrants a thread title more. I challenge you to come up with anything!


Nick Foles breaking the single game passing record.

Or the single season record in one game. C'mon man.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Both of those wouldn't warrant a thread title more. Swing and a miss.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



JM said:


> I really don't see how this in any way compares to what happened in the Steelers/Ravens game.


2 touchdowns in under three minutes.

Completes a 10 digit comeback.

Last second touchdown, on the very last play of the game, on a fourth down.

Moves the Colts to 8-4 after a year after they were 2-14.

Broke the record for most wins by a first overall QB in their first year.

And yeah. I really don't see how Ravens D being shit as usually and letting Batch do well against them is ANYTHING compared to that.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> 2 touchdowns in under three minutes.
> 
> Completes a 10 digit comeback.
> 
> Last second touchdown, on the very last play of the game, on a fourth down.
> 
> Moves the Colts to 8-4 after a year after they were 2-14.
> 
> Broke the record for most wins by a first overall QB in their first year.
> 
> And yeah. I really don't see how Ravens D being shit as usually and letting Batch do well against them is ANYTHING compared to that.


No one cares about any of that stuff. Go away.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Don't be mad that Luck is already better than Big Ben. :kobe3


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Roethlisberger went 13-0 as a rookie. He did alright bro.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Their situations were completely different. It's okay man, you guys can lose respectably in the first round again once Big Ben gets back. It will be nice.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Lulz, you're a fool. They were 6-10 the year prior and he lead them to 15-1. Won offensive rookie of the year. Beat the Patriots to end their 21 game winning streak. He also clobbered the Eagles that year too who were previously undefeated on the year. Had 5 game winning drives. 

Pls go.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Really do need to see what Nick Foles can do here. It's only fair. History could be made.

HE'S ON THE FIELD NOW.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

so you're telling me they didn't have a good defense or respectable runningbacks when he took over? And how the fuck is 6-10 even comparable to 2-14? You realize there's a huge difference in 4 wins, right? I think it's time for you to go if you're actually saying that Big Ben took over a team that was as the Colts were. :bosh


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Nothing good can possible come out of an Eagles/Cowboys game MrMister :side:


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

He's 6'6" though JM.

I'm already bored.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*I bet Nick Foles has never killed a dog. *


----------



## Stall_19

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Wonder how many more game we must lose before Chargers management finally decides to fire Norv Turner. We fired Marty after a 14-2 season and somehow this joke is still around.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> so you're telling me they didn't have a good defense or respectable runningbacks when he took over? And how the fuck is 6-10 even comparable to 2-14? You realize there's a huge difference in 4 wins, right? I think it's time for you to go if you're actually saying that Big Ben took over a team that was as the Colts were. :bosh


Wut? They were suppose to be rebuilding. They were suppose to be worse than the year prior that year. You realize they won 15 games right? 15 GAMES! With a QB that was suppose to be 3rd string. There's also a big difference between at best 12 wins and 15 wins. I don't care which team was suppose to be worse. What he did is miraculous. I don't really care who is "better". Ben can keep winning and you guys can keep listing QBs you think are better. Doesn't much matter.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Steelers won the SB that first time in spite of Big Ben.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Statistically he was bad and statistically I assume the worst numbers for a superbowl winning QB but he did make two plays which the win completely depended on. 3rd and 28 and the ankle tackle after THE BUS fumbled.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It's not hard to list QBs that are better than Big Ben because there are plenty. Superbowls are a team accomplishment more than a individuals accomplishment. So are wins, but Luck is the reason we're winning and there's absolutely no doubt about it because we're still pretty bad all across the board.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

That was against the COLTS though right?

Can't deny how great that was that the guy running couldn't avoid BIG BEN.


:lmao

also that kick by GOAT VANDERJAGT


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ya they would have lost that game if that tackle didn't happen. 

You can list all the QBs you want UDFK and I'll probably disagree with a certain number of them and a certain number will probably you being a fool. OH WELL.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

And you will disagree with a certain number of them because you're as much of a biased homer as the rest of you. It really doesn't mean much. You value him more because he's on your team.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Not really. I will disagree because I think you're wrong. People hate on him for stupid reasons. The guy was having an MVP caliber season this year but he's still meh to a lot of people. I really don't care. I can name NFL QBs better than him. There's really not many I'd rather have though. For a number of reasons.

Go ahead and list them though.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

QB's I think are better than Big Ben currently:
Brady
Rodgers
Peyton
Eli
Brees


----------



## Arcade

Dallas vs. Philadelphia? Just two mediocre teams going against each other.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



JM said:


> Not really. I will disagree because I think you're wrong. People hate on him for stupid reasons. The guy was having an MVP caliber season this year but he's still meh to a lot of people. I really don't care. I can name NFL QBs better than him. There's really not many I'd rather have though. For a number of reasons.
> 
> Go ahead and list them though.


And you like him more than other people because you're a fan of his because he plays for YOUR team. If you honestly don't think you have a bias like normal people do for their teams/players then you really are a moron. There is a reason after all that he's meh to a lot of people even though the Steelers are usually successful and he's already won two Superbowls.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm pretty sure I have no problem making my thoughts on any player known regardless of who they play for. 

Just make your list UDFK. I don't think anyone here is saying he's the best in the league.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'll go ahead and say what we are all thinking, Andrew Luck will be a top 5 QB in the league next year.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

My list is basically the same as Notorious' except I think he's on par with Eli. There are the elite and then subelite guys like Eli/Ben who step up when their teams need it most and play at an elite level.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

LUCK? LOL

He can't touch CAM in terms of rookie RAPE ability.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Who's spot does he take?

I'm pretty sure the consensus top 5 right now is in any order: Rodgers, Brady, Brees, Peyton, Eli.

Btw, I'm not too sure about Luck making a jump into top 5 next year. Let's not get ahead of ourselves. He's not even the best QB from his draft class, at least not the consensus one.


----------



## Magic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



WWF said:


> LUCK? LOL
> 
> He can't touch CAM in terms of rookie RAPE ability.


yeah all those failed wins really meant a lot, almost as much as they mean this year. Cam doesn't compare to Luck and there is a reason Luck would have been drafted ahead of Cam in the 2011 draft as well, even you wanted Luck.



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Who's spot does he take?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the consensus top 5 right now is in any order: Rodgers, Brady, Brees, Peyton, Eli.
> 
> Btw, I'm not too sure about Luck making a jump into top 5 next year. Let's not get ahead of ourselves. He's not even the best QB from his draft class, at least not the consensus one.


He plays like a pro and has the posture of one. Anything could happen next year, hell Eli has already played like shit this season so there's no reason to think he could easily fall out of his spot if he doesn't do well in the playoffs again.


----------



## Notorious

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm not saying it's unlikely Eli that falls out of the top 5, but I just don't think Luck will make a jump into top 5 next year.

Who knows, he can always prove me wrong, he's talented enough to do it. But I just don't see him making a jump to be a consensus top 5 QB.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Indy will draft a RB, get a few good FA, and boom, Luck will have more help and a big future.


----------



## kobra860

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



WWF said:


> LUCK? LOL
> 
> He can't touch CAM in terms of rookie RAPE ability.


Are we still talking about Big Ben? :troll



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Who's spot does he take?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the consensus top 5 right now is in any order: Rodgers, Brady, Brees, Peyton, Eli.
> 
> Btw, I'm not too sure about Luck making a jump into top 5 next year. Let's not get ahead of ourselves. He's not even the best QB from his draft class, at least not the consensus one.


Luck needs to work on his TD-INT ratio first.


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I think Luck has more wins this season than Cam does in 2, Cam belongs in the WoW section, he sucks ass.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

If only Murray could stay healthy.


----------



## JM

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> My list is basically the same as Notorious' except I think he's on par with Eli. There are the elite and then subelite guys like Eli/Ben who step up when their teams need it most and play at an elite level.


If you're saying that Ben is the 5th best QB in the league then why are we even arguing about this...


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> I think Luck has more wins this season than Cam does in 2, Cam belongs in the WoW section, he sucks ass.


You're a binafide idiot, dude. It's a team game. Cam just about always gets the team a lead in the 4th, but the defense _constantly_ blows it. Look at the Atlanta/Tampa/Chicago games.


----------



## TripleG

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This game is looking like like a game to see who has the ball last.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

and take that with ya!!!, Go Rams - still undefeated in the NFC West with the youngest team in the league - Bright days ahead hopefully - felt sooooo damnnn good to beat the 49ers


----------



## Evilerk

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Seattle and Green bay fumble in the endzone..Seattle wins..OUTRAGEOUS..how could the do this to Saint Rogers

Bears vs Seattle knee down no control of the ball in the end zone..Seattle wins..*crickets*

*althought the Seattle coach jumping up and down like he won powerball had me laughing*


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

they just played Cult of Personality on Sunday Night Football - Wrestling is becoming mainstream again


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Evilerk said:


> Seattle and Green bay fumble in the endzone..Seattle wins..OUTRAGEOUS..how could the do this to Saint Rogers
> 
> Bears vs Seattle knee down no control of the ball in the end zone..Seattle wins..*crickets*
> 
> *althought the Seattle coach jumping up and down like he won powerball had me laughing*


It's different if you have possession going in to the end zone vs needing to establish possession catching it in the end zone, Rice already had the ball, just needed to get a tip of it across the goal line, as soon as it does, if it comes out, it's irrelevant because it was already a score.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

DALLAS is clearly the best team in the league. They even let the poor Eagles score that last punt return cause they're good people.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Glad to see Carolina wasn't the only team that got raped by Bryce Brown. Could be a decent trade chip.


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The guy is crazy fast. He's gotta quit the fumbling. He's what kept them in the game and he's a huge reason why they lost.


----------



## Aid

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Mr. Christmas, your Cowboys won, and they kept me in Survivor. We have another week!


----------



## MrMister

*re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Too bad you can't pick them every week since they will DAT WIN the rest of their games.

DE:mark:O


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

i guess it's about time i resume decastro talks. 

the quarterback argument was cute. everyone was wrong, i would come through with the real rankings but it would cause an uproar.


----------



## HeatWave

Bryce Brown making it to the NFL after being excommunicated from the league of shadows has me scratching my head..How did he pull it off?


Oh and Suh is at it again..He was accused at laughing & dancing over an injured Colts player..Did anyone who watched the whole game, see it?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



IMPULSE said:


> i guess it's about time i resume decastro talks.
> 
> the quarterback argument was cute. everyone was wrong, i would come through with the real rankings but it would cause an uproar.


We know it's a list of one.

COLT MCCOY


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

COLT MCCOY

other good quarterbacks include Young Black Tom Brady and SKELTON. i need to find three more names to find a below the top tier top five.


----------



## HeatWave

Black Tom Brady?!?!? TAKE IT BACK NOW!!!!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

i doubt mrmister and notorious would appreciate me slighting t-jax


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Need some GABBERT love.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

i forgot about my fascination with his phantom pressure.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Don't forget Christian Ponder Me This Ponder, the Riddler!


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Hey, where'd all of these crickets come from?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Told you guys Charlie Batch was ending the Baltimore home streak.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Just glad the Fins are showing a little fight.

That said: Charlie fucking Batch. Mad respect.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Fuck Steelers & Browns.

That is all.


----------



## HeatWave

Eagles have fired their D-Line coach....


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Chiefs going to have two back to back Game of the Year contenders! They face the Browns this week! What a matchup. :side:


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'd like too see if it gets answered and opinions on it and what not, when people talk about who the good teams are, people try to use the whole who has rings and who doesn't theory, how many years do you feel a team can live off my team has a ring, yours doesn't theory for it to be a logical and good reason too say said team is better? Like okay the Jets have 1 Superbowl Ring, where the Falcons do not, but the Jet's Superbowl was in 1968 back when it was still an NFL/AFL championship game, would that make them better then the Falcons? or any other team that doesn't have a Superbowl ring because people who don't play anymore won a Superbowl for the team? 

For me, it depends on how many you got before you can set a year, 1 ring I say after about 7 or 8 years, that ring vs no ring shouldn't apply, then I guess after awhile you just keep adding a year from there if you like for each ring said team has. I ask this because I see some 1-2 ring teams fans use the ring theory after not having a Superbowl win in a few years and it's like, the ones who won that ring have nothing to do at all with the game anymore, and if they do it's like maybe 1 or 2 at the most still on the team and that doesn't really make them better.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I think the validity of the ring for that season should not be questioned. However, the year that you win the ring is the year that you can brag about it until the following Super Bowl. The Saints winning a Super Bowl in 2009 doesn't mean anything now except that they won a Super Bowl...in 2009.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I don't really fully grasp what you're asking but to determine if you're a good team right now you have to look at what they've done for you lately. What they did 3, 4, 13, 27, etc years ago has no impact on whether they are good NOW. 

However, if you want to consider success of a franchise you can look at how often they make the playoffs, how many championships they've won. Division titles. Etc.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Glass Shatters said:


> I think the validity of the ring for that season should not be questioned. However, the year that you win the ring is the year that you can brag about it until the following Super Bowl. The Saints winning a Super Bowl in 2009 doesn't mean anything now except that they won a Super Bowl...in 2009.


Funny you mention them because that's sorta why I asked this question, a Saints fan use the one ring they have as a reason why they are better then the Falcons, both games this year, 2 different winners, then you got to look at the fact the Falcons are 11-1 and as of yesterday the NFC South Champions, so by how you look at it(and in away, away I look at it also) the Falcons would be the better team right?



JM said:


> I don't really fully grasp what you're asking but to determine if you're a good team right now you have to look at what they've done for you lately. What they did 3, 4, 13, 27, etc years ago has no impact on whether they are good NOW.
> 
> However, if you want to consider success of a franchise you can look at how often they make the playoffs, how many championships they've won. Division titles. Etc.


So pretty much the same thing?

Like really anytime I see a former Superbowl team doing bad in a season, people always try to bring up the ring, honestly maybe the only team that can go off that could POSSIBLY be the defending champions, but other then that maybe not who knows, people do seem to live in the past too much when there team's not doing as great as others that have yet to win the big one.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Funny you mention them because that's sorta why I asked this question, a Saints fan use the one ring they have as a reason why they are better then the Falcons, both games this year, 2 different winners, then you got to look at the fact the Falcons are 11-1 and as of yesterday the NFC South Champions, so by how you look at it(and in away, away I look at it also) the Falcons would be the better team right?


Right now, yes. The Falcons are the better team.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Like really anytime I see a former Superbowl team doing bad in a season, people always try to bring up the ring, honestly maybe the only team that can go off that could POSSIBLY be the defending champions, but other then that maybe not who knows, people do seem to live in the past too much when there team's not doing as great as others that have yet to win the big one.


Rings ultimately give franchises credibility and fans will ride that as long as possible. Saints fans can easily say, sure the Falcons are good this year but they've been good before and have choked. And this of course is true and the Falcons definitely have something to prove come playoff time. Same thing can be said about the Texans although it's not really fair as Schwab got hurt last year and who knows what they would have/could have done if he hadn't. 

Better? Look right now.
Credibility? Look over a longer period of time.
Overall success? Look over a long period of time.

Look at the Eagles in the early to mid 2000s too. A lot of good seasons but they really didn't get any credibility from it as they consistently choked in the NFC championship or before.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Priceless Blaze said:


> I'd like too see if it gets answered and opinions on it and what not, when people talk about who the good teams are, people try to use the whole who has rings and who doesn't theory, how many years do you feel a team can live off my team has a ring, yours doesn't theory for it to be a logical and good reason too say said team is better? Like okay the Jets have 1 Superbowl Ring, where the Falcons do not, but the Jet's Superbowl was in 1968 back when it was still an NFL/AFL championship game, would that make them better then the Falcons? or any other team that doesn't have a Superbowl ring because people who don't play anymore won a Superbowl for the team?
> 
> For me, it depends on how many you got before you can set a year, 1 ring I say after about 7 or 8 years, that ring vs no ring shouldn't apply, then I guess after awhile you just keep adding a year from there if you like for each ring said team has. I ask this because I see some 1-2 ring teams fans use the ring theory after not having a Superbowl win in a few years and it's like, the ones who won that ring have nothing to do at all with the game anymore, and if they do it's like maybe 1 or 2 at the most still on the team and that doesn't really make them better.


In order for a team to use the rings argument, they still have to be a consistently good team even in the years when they don't win a Super Bowl. That's why a team like the Patriots can still have bragging rights but the Cowboys can't.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



JM said:


> Rings ultimately give franchises credibility and fans will ride that as long as possible. Saints fans can easily say, sure the Falcons are good this year but they've been good before and have choked. And this of course is true and the Falcons definitely have something to prove come playoff time. Same thing can be said about the Texans although it's not really fair as Schwab got hurt last year and who knows what they would have/could have done if he hadn't.
> 
> Better? Look right now.
> Credibility? Look over a longer period of time.
> Overall success? Look over a long period of time.
> 
> Look at the Eagles in the early to mid 2000s too. A lot of good seasons but they really didn't get any credibility from it as they consistently choked in the NFC championship or before.


Oh I agree, I'm a Falcon fan and they do always mess it up in the playoffs, but I think this year is there year, they've played well this year and always seem to be able to pull it out, the Giants coming up will be a pretty big test for them and I think if they can pull that off they will do great thought the playoffs.


----------



## truk83

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The best franchise in Football is the Pittsburgh Steelers despite whether you are counting rings, or not. If you just go by the last two coaches it's not hard to see why. Every single head coach that the Steelers have had since the AFL/NFL merger has won at least one Superbowl. No other franchise can say this, or at least none that come to mind. Between Chuck, Bill, and Mike there are 8 Super Bowl appearances. This team has something that most franchises just don't have, and that's structure. Look at some of the teams in the NFL with all their head coach changes.

Look at how many Steelers are in the NFL HOF. The 70's Steelers was voted as the best team of all time, not just decade, but all time. The "Immaculate Reception" is considered one of the most amazing plays in sports of all time. The Steelers were the first NFL franchise to win 4 Super Bowls. If you go back to the 90's with Cowher this team should have won 3, or 4 more. However, they still managed to be as successful as they were in a time where they didn't have a credible QB ever. We saw names like Brister, Graham, O'Donnell, Miller, Stewart, and countless other average QB's.

In any case Cowher was still one of the most successful coaches of the 90's. He managed to launch a solid ground game, and stellar defense. This is while teams like Miami, The Bills, The 49ers, The Cowboys, The Packers, Patriots and Broncos were armed with future hall of fame QB's. Shula had Marino, Jimmy Johnson had Emmit Smith/Aikman, The 49ers had Young/Montana, Patriots had Bledsoe, Shanahan had Elway, Favre was in Green Bay with Holmgren, and so on. Cowher built a championship team without the most important part, a QB. No other team can really say that at all, and especially for how long he did for as well. You don't have to like the Steelers, but once again they proved why they are the best franchise in football Sunday when they beat Baltimore with their 3rd string QB at home in Baltimore. Who else does that?


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

R.I.P. Jovan Belcher & his girlfriend.


----------



## truk83

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

If you are a Jets fan does Sanchez suck, or is he part of an offensive scheme that doesn't fit his style of play? Trade Sanchez in the offseason? I can't imagine this kid staying around much longer in New York. I don't know that he sucks, but I feel like he could probably get his career back on the up again. He has thrown 29 touchdowns in a single season, so we know he can make the plays. I think he needs to be surrounded by talent, and there is only team in mind that I can think have that is talented enough on offense, but is missing a QB, and that's Arizona. It's an easy division with the best QB being Russell Wilson right now. The Cardinals have a strong defense, and Larry Fitzgerald with a young supporting cast of receivers to boot.

Is Blaine Gabbert really selling his stock down in Jacksonville? I can't come out to hard on him yet because it takes 3-4 years for a QB to really adjust to the NFL. However, I can't say that he has looked very impressive. Newton, RG3, and Luck have all shown spectacular performances in their rookie performances, and I bet RG3, and Luck could both end up in the Playoffs. Gabbert is on a bad team, but so is Luck currently, they were the worst team last season, and look at where they are now. Gabbert hasn't done much, but I wouldn't suggest spending some more money on receivers via free agency. Shorts, and Blackmon look good. Come this draft Jacksonville has to be thinking defense. They need a shut down CB especially with the amount of talent they drafted up front already. Dee Milliner from Alabama is a certain Pro Bowl talent.

Everyone is picking the Chiefs to take Geno Smith from West Virginia, but I feel like he is no where near NFL ready, and have that feeling he has bust potential. I just don't see the sense in taking this kid so early. Honestly, I would stick it out with Matt Cassel, and don't forget this team was plagued with the injury bug all season long. If they can get a healthy team going they are a wild card contender. Bowe may be gone after this season, and I think they can draft late, and use free agency to address that issue. Keeping your current QB upright is important. Luke Joeckel from Texas A&M is the perfect long term left tackle that they need, and with him out there I think their offensive line certainly becomes better than what it is now.

The Raiders are going to milk as much as they can out of Palmer, and so I think this team should be considering addressing some other issues via free agency, and the draft. In regards to the draft I can't see why they wouldn't take Jarvis Jones the outside linebacker from Georgia. That gives them a very stout linebacker core. In the offseason they should address the CB situation, and they should be looking at current Falcons CB Brent Grimes. This team has various issues, but if they can solidify that defense then they can compete. The offense has talent, the defense is still directionless.

The Rams are going to have two picks this year, and I think they should certainly spend those picks on offensive line. The Steelers, and 49ers have done the same thing. The Steelers the last 3 season went with 4 offensive linemen in the first two rounds. The 49ers took offensive linemen the year they had two first round picks. Bradford needs to stay healthy, and their offensive line has been awful. Taking some receivers via the draft later, or in free agency makes the most sense. Top notch Pro Bowl offensive linemen are rare in pairs. I like tackle Taylor Lewan of Michigan, or Eric Fisher of Central Michigan, and then also I believe they will take a guard like Johnathan Cooper out of North Carolina.

The Browns have a really solid chance to pick up a team leader type player in Bjoern Werner. He is no Von Miller, but I see him more of a Brooks Reed type, or even a Peter Boulaware type linebacker. He is one of those players that could drop out of the top ten, and become a Pro Bowl player for a good team like The Giants, or Ravens. That's why I think he should go early to a team that really needs more of a presence at outside linebacker. This defense is coming along quite well, and I think this defense could use a bit more help especially in the pass rush department. There is no way you let this type of talent slip through.

The Chargers have to be scratching their heads, and I feel like this team really needs to build around Rivers a bit more. At the rate they are going they are looking to finish at best in the top 15, and likely in the top 10 of this year's draft. With that said I would be very shocked if they didn't look to address a receiver in free agency like a D.Bowe, or Mike Wallace. This draft they should be looking at Manti Te'o an inside linebacker from Notre Dame. He can go along with last year's pick at linebacker as well, plus Butler is also coming along nicely. This would give the Chargers a serious linebacker core to build on.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The next 2 Weeks of Patriots football will be awesome. im more excited bout the San Fran game just to see how the Pats offense will look against one of the best D's. I think they can torch Houston.


----------



## AEA

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Out of Seattle 4 remaining games in the regular season 3 are at home (Y)


Dec 9 Cardinals @ Seahawks
Dec 16 Seahawks @ Bills
Dec 23 49ers @ Seahawks
Dec 30 Rams @ Seahawks


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

2 tough losses in a row now, cant be too mad since they played well against 2 top teams, but its still a loss none the less.
As long as the Seahawks lose and the bucs win then they got a shot at that last wild card spot


----------



## HeatWave

Green Bay coming out the NFC( Im counting on everyone getting healthy) so I'm good..


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Game 2 of rival week for the NFC EAST, aka greatest division ever. 

Since last night's was a wild one, tonight's will be low scoring right?

Nah, I expect around 60 points to be scored tonight give or take 10 or so.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Terrell Suggs has torn his biceps. The silver-lining in this news is that he can potentially still play with it. He'll need a second opinion though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

You can play with a torn biceps. Tape it up and get your ass out there.

More scoring please. These defenses aren't this good.

Would PREFER the Redskins won, but both can burn in Hell too.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Luck would have converted that 3rd and 20. Dude was open.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Eli passes to Ahmad Bradshaw on 3rd and 20.

He ain't no Ray Rice :bron2


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

God I fucking hate punters. What a flop, this aint Futbol its Football why he couldnt get a first down even with a 15 yd penalty.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> Terrell Suggs has torn his biceps. The silver-lining in this news is that he can potentially still play with it. He'll need a second opinion though.


It's still a bit of a risk. Dammit at him not being 100%.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Always good to see the most overrated team of our era lose. Fuck off Giants.

Washington will win this division if Dallas doesn't. Oh look they play each other in the final week.:mark:

(jk Dallas is done lol)


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

As always, Giants never win a big game when they aren't the underdog...Sounds like an oxymoron but hey, if the shoe fits..


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

mrmr you said RGIII helps Morris be a better runner. I don't really agree, I realize that he helps make it so defenses can't just zone in on him and actually have to be aware of the massive threat that RGIII is, but at the same time RGIII takes away possible rushing TDs from Morris. The only reason I care is because he's on my fantasy team. :kobe2


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

lolol

This triple option makes Morris better than he really is. He's pretty good though. I love when he carries half the defense (Giants) on his back. I hate it when it's Cowboys.

That play action to GARCON owned. It may have won me the game in league 2 over Psycho.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> As always, Giants never win a big game when they aren't the underdog...Sounds like an oxymoron but hey, if the shoe fits..


They were the favorites in the Super Bowl this year and won.

Majority of people picked them to win it, but some people don't want to admit that Patriots were underdogs and the Giants were the favorites even though that was the case.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> *Always good to see the most overrated team of our era lose. Fuck off Giants.*
> 
> Washington will win this division if Dallas doesn't. Oh look they play each other in the final week.:mark:
> 
> (jk Dallas is done lol)


Dallas won this week?


----------



## Tha Masta

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

What a game!!!!
Back to .500 at 6-6.
Skins stay in 2nd place, now 1 game back.

Next week is Skins play BAL.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Who the fuck rates Dallas highly? No one has believed in them since like 2008.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> They were the favorites in the Super Bowl this year and won.
> 
> Majority of people picked them to win it, but some people don't want to admit that Patriots were underdogs and the Giants were the favorites even though that was the case.


Vegas had them as 3pt faves again and I don't know anyone who thought Pats would lose...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Why would anyone think the Patriots had a slam dunk when a vastly superior Pats team lost to those same Giants in 07(not exact same Giants but you get the point).


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Who the fuck rates Dallas highly? No one has believed in them since like 2008.


maybe not you, but every year is the year that Dallas will win the Superbowl to some people and you know it.

There's a reason that Giants are rated highly and it's deserved, Dallas/Eagles hype usually isn't, but at least the Eagles were good for a long stretch, just not good enough to finish.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Why is it deserved? They lucked into both Super Bowl victories. 

Eric Mangini was the only one I saw that picked Dallas and he's fucking insane, but does know his X's and O's. Is Dallas overexposed while being a subpar team? Yeah for sure.


----------



## IJ

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Fuckin lions and their fuckin losing, damnit we're better than this


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> lolol
> 
> This triple option makes Morris better than he really is. He's pretty good though. I love when he carries half the defense (Giants) on his back. I hate it when it's Cowboys.
> 
> That play action to GARCON owned. It may have won me the game in league 2 over Psycho.


That catch won me my league over a guy who had Nicks going. I would post a screenshot if I had an upload place on hand that didn't require registration nonsense. 

RGIII jersey purchase is like 3 months overdue by myself. This is unacceptable. I will tell family that I want a white one, in case the buy me one, and buy myself the maroon one tonight. What's amazing is that with all this RGIII and Luck talk, (and even Russell Wilson mentions) there is almost nobody talking about Alfred Morris. He has had a few fumbles, but he's on pace for 1500 rushing yards on the season. If he hits 1500, it would be kinda crazy to think he wouldn't be considered for rookie of the year really. 

RGIII just said he "loses out" not getting the honor to play against Ray Lewis. Respect. I love this guy. And after the Ravens, they have the Browns, Dallas, and Eagles. They can win 3 of 4 here quite possibly, so the Giants might want to start sweating, because their net 4 games are: New Orleans, @ Atlanta, @ Baltimore, and Eagles. They'll earn the division if they win out, but they might be lucky to split. Dallas is at Cincy, Pittsburgh, New Orleans, and @ Redskins. 

With that being said - The Redskins are in the division race. There is no way you can say the Skins do not have the easiest path. Unrelated note - the Saints have had what might be the hardest scheduled in NFL history this year. It seems like almost every week they are playing a top team.

Actually, the rest of this season has some real good games. Even with the AFC division races seemingly over (nearly) there are still some major (non division) games to be played. 

*Houston @ New England
San Fran @ New England
Baltimore @ Washington
Denver @ Baltimore
New York @ Baltimore
New Orleans @ Dallas
Pittsburgh @ Dallas
Tampa Bay @ New Orleans
NY Giants @ Atlanta*

Might be missing a few, but these are all (as of right now) important games in the playoff picture, and all teams that are all not terrible based on record (thought I'm sure many people want to make fun of the Cowboys) outside of the Saints, and The Saints are better than 5-7 I honestly feel. Tough schedule as I stated.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Why would anyone think the Patriots had a slam dunk when a vastly superior Pats team lost to those same Giants in 07(not exact same Giants but you get the point).


Just didn't know anyone who thought Brady would lose again especially with revenge on his mind after last SB where he walked in cocky and arrogant and got beat like they did...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Why is it deserved? They lucked into both Super Bowl victories.
> 
> Eric Mangini was the only one I saw that picked Dallas and he's fucking insane, but does know his X's and O's. Is Dallas overexposed while being a subpar team? Yeah for sure.


Does your bias against the Giants really hurt your common sense that much?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Think he was being sarcastic


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I was indeed not totally serious about them being the most overrated team (it's the Packers:side and I'm never serious about the luck they got, though they did get a lot of it.

Magic is right though. I hate the Giants.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Redskins back in the playoff hunt! The Ravens game will be tough but if they get past them, the Redskins could easily win the rest of their games.



Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Why is it deserved? They lucked into both Super Bowl victories.


This!!!


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Fucking Dolphins and their fumbleitis. Still played a close game, glad to see theirs some heart in those pads.

Dunno about Jake Long, out for the year, gonna be some choices to be made in that department.

I just wanna beat New England up north, that would make the season for me.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Urlacher tweaked a hamstring when Wilson gave him the juke. He could miss 3 weeks or the rest of the regular season. Chicago seems to get that critical injury at the worst time way too often.


Another thing about Griffin III that makes it impossible for me to hate him is his sense of humor.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000105902/article/rg3-redskins-fumbletouchdown-was-by-design


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Tim Jennings is also looking likely to miss the game. Earl Bennett might miss with the concussion. Hester and Jeffery could return though. But Chicago has had 9 injuries to starters in the last 2 games with Tillman, Jennings, Hester, Forte, Urlacher, Bennett, Jeffery, Louis, and Spencer.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

KAEPERNICK's dad tweets a lot

It's a fun read


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Wow, never knew Colin was adopted. That story is a neat read. Chiefs could use Sammy on their D-Line. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Percy Harvin apparently completely tore a ligament in his ankle. Despite the Vikes not having any threat in the passing game, Peterson has still destroyed defenses. Opponents might wanna put all 11 in the box going forward.

And that still won't work.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

AP will put up some sick number like 300 yards, 2 TDs, and they still lose by 14. That's amazing field position from just one guy, and it alone should be enough for you to be in games at least. I'm no Viking fan but it kind of reminds me of Ricky's early years in Miami. And Tiki in his latter days with NY. In Tiki's case he was like.. 75% of their offense, I wanna say more.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Man, next week is huge. I know we can beat Bal, their run d is average at best and I know Garcon/Robinson can burn any of their corners.

Last night was fucking amazing. I don't know how we pulled out that win. Honestly, with the way Morris, RG3 and Garcon play, if we had a decent secondary, I think we would be at the top of the NFC right now. Imo Our offense is one of the best in the conference.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Wow, never knew Colin was adopted. That story is a neat read. Chiefs could use Sammy on their D-Line. :side:


Hence why a mulatto has a German last name 

Here's a story on his non-relationship with his birth mother that Yahoo did today if you're interested

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nfl--b...s-starting-qb-colin-kaepernick-052911423.html


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ravens gonna lose out and go 9-7. Our defense is awful soft not to mention depleted with injuries and our offense doesn't utilize its best player Ray Rice even half as much as they should. Gotta play RGIII, back-to-back double penetration by the Manning brothers, then AT Cincy. I wish we could start the season over with a healthy defense and a different offensive coordinator.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Wow, that's a touching story. Colin has the right to not to meet with her, I mean she gave him up for "no reason". She gave up a lot of her heart when she let Colin go. Colin may understand that but yet again, he won't have the same feelings for her as she does for him and maybe that's why he doesn't want to meet with her. Because he doesn't want to upset her. But who knows. Colin is all-class in everything he does as far as I can tell. It'd be a nice story if they meet up after Colin wins a Superbowl, yes, it will happen eventually I tell you.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Percy Harvin apparently completely tore a ligament in his ankle. Despite the Vikes not having any threat in the passing game, Peterson has still destroyed defenses. Opponents might wanna put all 11 in the box going forward.
> 
> And that still won't work.


:faint:

2 weeks before he got hurt, I traded Alfred Morris for him in my fantasy league


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Percy could be back in week 15 or 16, but that could be too late for a lot of fantasy teams, and more importantly too late for the real world Minnesota Vikings. The guy was amazing while he was healthy though. DAMN SHAME.



CamillePunk said:


> Ravens gonna lose out and go 9-7. Our defense is awful soft not to mention depleted with injuries and our offense doesn't utilize its best player Ray Rice even half as much as they should. Gotta play RGIII, back-to-back double penetration by the Manning brothers, then AT Cincy. I wish we could start the season over with a healthy defense and a different offensive coordinator.


Maybe it's been Cam Cameron's plan all along to save Ray Rice for December and the playoffs.

We both know he's just a moron that thinks he has Green Bay's personnel, when really he has something more like Houston.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

cam cameron is on a difference intelligence level then the rest of us and he knows what he's doing. this team has the some of the same problems the steelers had it with the awfully lucky interim colt's coach and that's an obsession with the deep ball.

cam is also my here b/c he's always dependable in finding a way to hold the ravens back.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



#Mark said:


> Last night was fucking amazing. I don't know how we pulled out that win.


Eli threw the ball 11 times 2nd half. Gil'KILLDRIVE'bride. Nuff fucking said.

And Alfred Morris represents FAU well.. can't say I don't root for him.

And how was this ruled a first down last night?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Someone reporting that Rex Ryan will choose Sanchez as starter for Sunday. It's almost certain.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Giants always make stuff difficult for themselves, though the performances have not been good this season minus 2-3 games. They got lucky in many of the game earlier this season

Jets will keep Sanchez as the starting QB


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Someone reporting that Rex Ryan will choose Sanchez as starter for Sunday. It's almost certain.


Does he want to get fired or is he just stupid?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Giants always make stuff difficult for themselves, though the performances have not been good this season minus 2-3 games. They got lucky in many of the game earlier this season
> 
> Jets will keep Sanchez as the starting QB


Giants play best when their backs are on the wall. They let the cupcakes get them a lot. My dad's a big time G-Man and he's sweating. I follow Giants too but my Fins are #1. Just my input: Giants will go 3-1 while the other two at best go 2-2. One thing I know about the Giants and especially lately -- teams play them different. It's the Championship/Yankee effect now. Giants haven't learned how to play under that moniker yet of defending champs. 

And you are true about a few games, Giants could very well be under .500 right now. But you can't look at that. My Fins could have been a legit 6-1 or 7-1 before heading in to that Indy game which just completely destructed our season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

yeah, we do that to people. see detriot lions(although their season was already fucked, we just made it worse). :kobe3


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Vikings are officially done this season. Percy Harvin to IR.

It was a good season for them though since they improved quite a bit.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'll be in the stands this Sunday with my son for Bears-Vikings. Bears better play a hell of a lot better than they did last Sunday against Seattle. 

I am too lazy to go back, but regarding Javon Belcher and as a gun owner...Bob Costas and Jason Whitlock took the easy way out and blamed guns and the nature of violence surrounding the NFL. Domestic violence is a serious problem, and just to throw it into the lap of gun owners and the culture of the NFL is a crock of shit. Personally, I don't care that Costas is against guns, but at the very least he could have come up with an original thought rather than just quote Whitlock's article. 

I think Tom Jackson said it best on NFL Countdown...he basically said that no matter how you spin it, Javon Belcher is a murderer. I feel especially sorry for that 3-month-old daughter that will now grow up without her parents.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Vikings are officially done this season. Percy Harvin to IR.


HE JUST HAD TO WAIT UNTIL I TRADED ALFRED MORRIS FOR HIM!!! HE JUST HAD TOO


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...th-reportedly-out-for-chargers-at-seasons-end

Norv and Smith will be fired at season's end. Just do it now SD. Still, I'm sure I echo Chargers fans when I say FINALLY.

SD should hire Marty Schottenheimer.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Nah Dallas needs to fire Garrett and bring in Marty. Fuck the Chargers. 

Also fire Rob Ryan 'cause I'm tired of looking at him.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

OAKLAND C'MON BABY~!

Why am I getting my hopes up?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Really don't want Marty as the next Dallas coach. I'd rather keep Garrett.


----------



## Tha Masta

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

OAK sucks.
They start moving the ball.
Then they give it back to DEN.

Just watch, it will happen again.




Almost had the pick.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



JM said:


> Well it's simple really, NE is a bunch of POS. What do you expect?
> 
> :taylor3


Keep waving those yellow flags.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Listening to Boston radio and talking bout gun issues and them saying 60 - 70% players own guns. Thats shocking really. I know my boy :brady2 doesnt own one. This isnt gonna make the NFL look any better.

Cant wait for the Monday night game. This will really show me how good the Pats are. Brady and Co really need to show up. There were to many drops in Miami buly guys like Hernandez and even Welker. Brandon Lloyd has been such a disappointment this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Fitz only has 650 yards...NFL should do everyone a favour and just get rid of the Cards so we can actually see an elite talent be utilized. It's such a shame to see him having these absolute scrubs throw to him.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



kobra860 said:


> Does he want to get fired or is he just stupid?


I can see it now: Next year Rex tries to alleviate his QB problem by signing turnover machine Michael Vick.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Dallas should trade Romo to the Cards.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...pect-in-pats-running-same-play-over-and-over/

:lmao he's pissed Pats ran the same play over and over. Wow what a idiot. If a team is using the same play over and over shouldn't it be stoppable.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*










Wrong way dude..


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



#Mark said:


> I can see it now: Next year Rex tries to alleviate his QB problem by signing turnover machine Michael Vick.


I don't see Rex getting another season, so he's going down with Sanchez. 

I saw the comments about Goodell seriously considering eliminating the kickoff. If he does, he will fuck football up. I understand completely that football is a violent game, but to take the kickoff away will be tampering with the soul of the game itself.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Is that Von Miller making the tackle? Dude should have let him go, probably would have ran it in for a safety.

Justin and Aldon Smith going up against a rookie LT. Aldon Smith gonna set the nfl sack record.

I don't like taking away the kick off, but the alternative they came up with isn't too bad a option.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The defender already had committed to the tackle...but yeah lmao he does look like he'd have gone all the way to his own endzone.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*






:no: I'm embarrassed and it happened 20+ years before i was born.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao That is classic.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

282 Consecutive Games Played...once held the record with 270 consecutive starts...a true Iron Man of the NFL. 

Why, oh why, is Jim Marshall not in the Hall of Fame?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...brent-arrested-after-car-crash-kills-teammate


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Cowboys still playing Sunday though...smh


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Cowbots will be starting a NT that they just signed, up the gut all day for the Bengals.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Let's go LAW FIRM!!!

Speaking of BJE, he looked strong the first couple of weeks into the season but after that he's just fizzled out.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Need a win tomorrow. If Chicago doesn't beat Minnesota tomorrow, the Bears are pretty much done for the season. Too many NFC teams that can hop up and take their spot, especially with Green Bay and Detroit still on the schedule.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It won't matter if they make it or not. They won't win the Super Bowl with that offensive line. They're too banged up elsewhere as well.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

DON'T CRUSH MY HOPES MR. CHRISTMAS! 

Realistically, I don't think they can do well unless Tice gets his head out of his ass. The O-line has so many players playing out of their natural position that it is no surprise the line blows. Carimi is a LT playing RT, Garza is a LG playing C, Spencer is a C playing G, and Webb is a guy that shouldn't be in football playing LT. It's a mess.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Texans vs Pats :mark: If I'm home Tuesday I'll definitely try and catch it. AFC Championship preview :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Beat the Ravens w/o Ben. Got him back for the Chargers. Please don't play at their level. Plz. Plz.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Texans are Grade A frauds.. Unfortunately, half of the AFC is beyond suspect..I'd be absolutely stunned if Pats don't win the AFC..They have their own flaws, but looking at who's gonna be the teams, there's just certain coaches and QB's you trust more than others..


Still think the SB is the NFC's(*cough*Packers*cough*) to lose though...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I like the Patriots the most too. I'm actually really surprised Josh McDaniels is ahead of the curve here and instituted a balanced offense. 

Denver and NE is what it's gonna come down to in the AFC. Where have we seen this before?


----------



## Arcade

HeatWave said:


> Texans are Grade A frauds.. Unfortunately, half of the AFC is beyond suspect..I'd be absolutely stunned if Pats don't win the AFC..They have their own flaws, but looking at who's gonna be the teams, there's just certain coaches and QB's you trust more than others..


So the Texans are still frauds after beating the Ravens(by a blowout), Broncos, and Bears?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Arcade said:


> So the Texans are still frauds after beating the Ravens(by a blowout), Broncos, and Bears?


Cutler teams are always frauds, Ravens D suffered massive blows this year, not to mention Flacco is still Flacco..I'm not totally sold on Denver either but they do have Peyton & Von Miller..I don't trust Schaub either by the way

Lets not act like Green Bay didn't take their manhood on MNF..


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

We are in the 4the quarter of the season. With four games left, the four AFC divisions are almost locked up with the AFC North still up for grabs. The Ravens will get a playoff spot with one more win. Houston, Denver, and New England are now all in the playoffs and are fighting for homefield advantage. As for the NFC, 10 of 16 teams are .500 or better and even the Rams are still in contention with help. Once again, it looks like the NFC East will come down to week 17. Dallas, Washington, and New York are all in it with New York having the hardest schedule of the three and Dallas having the easiest. Atlanta has won the south, but Tampa can still get a wildcard spot. Today is NFC North Day. The Lions and Vikings are both fighting for records with Megatron and All Day and Chicago and Green Bay are fighting for 1st place in the North. The Rams, with tiebreaker over The Niners can win the West by running the table and Seattle and San Fran losing out. 

The final stretch is here. With 8 spots left for grabs, it's looking like Indy, Green Bay, Pittsburg, Baltimore, San Fran, Chicago, Seattle, and Washington could get the spots.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

HTTR! Let's go Skins, this is our season.


----------



## iMac

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



> JACKSONVILLE, Fla. -- The New York Jets decided to activate only two quarterbacks Sunday against the Jacksonville Jaguars, but in a surprise, the backup is Tim Tebow, not Greg McElroy.
> 
> Tebow, who didn't play in the last two games as he heals from fractured ribs, was listed as questionable for the game. Coach Rex Ryan indicated as late as Thursday that he wasn't comfortable with Tebow playing in a game.
> 
> Tebow was limited in practice all week. On Friday, Ryan suggested he might dress all three quarterbacks, with Tebow and McElroy backing up embattled starter Mark Sanchez.
> 
> McElroy was active last week and rallied the Jets to a 7-6 win over the Arizona Cardinals, fueling a quarterback controversy. Ryan said he considered McElroy for the starting job. In a span of a week, McElroy went from almost starting to inactive.
> 
> The crowd at EverBank Field will appreciate Ryan's decision. Tebow is a local icon, as he grew up in Jacksonville and starred at the University of Florida.


Source

Step in and lead your team to victory one week, inactive the next. Laughable decision. But somehow not surprising. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Rex Ryan is a joke.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The potential coaching jobs open in the NFL could be at a record high it seems. Arizona, San Diego, Philadelphia, New York Jets, Dallas, Oakland, Kansas City, Carolina, and Chicago all could/should have their head coaches fired if they do not make the playoffs, continue losing, or they are Oakland and they go through a new coach every 7 months.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Lovie in Chicago? He can't be blamed if they don't make the playoffs. Injuries, the offensive line, and Mike Tice right?

Please no Garrett next season. Surely even Jerry can realize he's just not a HC.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Believe it or not, his name has been dropped as a potential fired coach if they miss the playoffs. I can see why considering the team started 7-1. If they don't make the playoffs, someone is getting axed for sure. I don't think Lovie deserves to be canned, but someone will if they don't make it. Tice will for sure though. He should be fired regardless of making the playoffs :side:.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Sorry I'm late, but in any case:

*STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It's going to be a long day. AP is already has 69 yards and a TD.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

LolBears


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

So all the Steelers fans must be cheering for my Redskins today, right? 

Tie game so far. Vikings killing the Bears. Rofl Bears


----------



## iMac

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ravens offense looking good early on. Here's hoping the defence can hold up against RG3.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

More so for the Cowboys today. More concerned with who's behind us than those ahead of us.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Fuck Weems. Why would you return that.


----------



## Arcade

HeatWave said:


> Cutler teams are always frauds, Ravens D suffered massive blows this year, not to mention Flacco is still Flacco..I'm not totally sold on Denver either but they do have Peyton & Von Miller..I don't trust Schaub either by the way
> 
> Lets not act like Green Bay didn't take their manhood on MNF..


So the Texans are now frauds after that one loss to the Packers? How much does the Texans need to do to prove themselves? Win five Super Bowls in a row?


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Dammit Webb. How can you leave Jared Allen unblocked. Jared Allen of all players on the Vikings.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

They need to do something in the playoffs, then they'll get respect. Anyone can win a bunch of regular season games. See Atlanta for the past 2 or 3 years.

My honest opinion is that the Texans will be a second round exit if they play the Broncos or Pats there, if they play the Ravens then they'll beat them and go on to the AFC Championship and lose to either the Broncos or Pats.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

PLAXICO BURRESS


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Who the hell is Jamar Newsome? I'm a Chiefs fan and I don't even know him. Our WR depth is terrible.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Who the hell is Jamar Newsome? I'm a Chiefs fan and I don't even know him. Our WR depth is terrible.


No offense, but your team is terrible. 

The good news is you will get a high draft pick. Any idea who you guys will take? You obviously need a QB. USC's Matt Barkley?


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

AP is on pace for 400 yards today. Dammit. :bron3


----------



## IkeThermite

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Man, isn't the Bears D supposed to be supernatural? AP's making em look like children.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



IkeThermite said:


> Man, isn't the Bears D supposed to be supernatural? AP's making em look like children.


They are missing 4 defensive starters.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Freeloader said:


> No offense, but your team is terrible.
> 
> The good news is you will get a high draft pick. Any idea who you guys will take? You obviously need a QB. USC's Matt Barkley?


Honestly, we may not even draft a first round QB. We may take the highest valued defensive player. Te'o, Werner, Mingo, Milner. 

But it's very likely we do draft a QB even if the QB isn't really worthy of being picked that high. That QB will be Geno Smith. Easily the best QB prospect in college. Athletic, strong arm, doesn't throw many interceptions..and he does this on a not very good West Virginia team.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Pittsburgh and San Diego are putting on a thriller right now.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Whoops.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Matt Ryan has 40 yards in the half. Turrible Falcons are turrible.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Arcade said:


> So the Texans are now frauds after that one loss to the Packers? How much does the Texans need to do to prove themselves? Win five Super Bowls in a row?


You only read the last sentence of my post huh? smh


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

First half possessions for Jets: punt, punt, fumble, fumble, punt and punt. Come on Rex, #FreeTebow :skip


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ravens/Redskins been entertaining. 

Atlanta sucks this week, and might lose home field at this rate.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Someone give me a hug.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



JM said:


> Someone give me a hug.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> First half possessions for Jets: punt, punt, fumble, fumble, punt and punt. Come on Rex, #FreeTebow :skip


17-3

:kobe

Masterplan is coming together. We're winning out, getting the wildcard and onto the fucking superbowl.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


>


Thanks man. Appreciate it.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

No problem JM. I feel we could both use it today.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Panthers :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Has Steerlers fans assembled at the nearest exit yet?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

SUPERCAM accounted for 403 yards and 3 TDs with no Turnovers. :kobe3:kobe3:kobe3:kobe3:kobe3


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ravens D give up TDs to rookie QBs, 37 yr old QBs, backup QBs, it doesn't matter :lmao


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Jammal Chalres sucks, he's killing my fantasy season for my Defense league already in playoffs. I need Brees to go apeshit and connect with Jimmy Graham a couple of times.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The ending to this Philly/Tampa game is fantastic.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Skins/Ravens.. Game of the year! I can't believe we won.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



HeatWave said:


> Has Steerlers fans assembled at the nearest exit yet?


Nah, Cincy lost. Could be worse. There's always next week. Might as well stay assembled for next week.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



#Mark said:


> Skins/Ravens.. Game of the year! I can't believe we won.


Pretty awesome game I must say. Im glad they show a little NFL over here in Sweden.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I should be incredibly excited for the Skins beating Baltimore, (and I am), but if RGIII is seriously hurt, then the win will be for naught. Kyle needs to stop calling fucking running plays for him. The guy can throw, let him throw. Run the ball as a last resort. 

RGIII went back in the game, so I am guessing it was hurt, but not severely hurt. That's what I hope at least.


----------



## AEA

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Cmon Seattle


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:yes Ravens lose. Now the Pats need to handle their business and win Monday. a 2nd seed would be great if we cant get the overall top seed. Sucks cuz Pats should have beat Baltimore,Seattle and Arizona if their D didnt play awful and if we just made a simple FG.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Freeloader said:


> I should be incredibly excited for the Skins beating Baltimore, (and I am), but if RGIII is seriously hurt, then the win will be for naught. Kyle needs to stop calling fucking running plays for him. The guy can throw, let him throw. Run the ball as a last resort.
> 
> RGIII went back in the game, so I am guessing it was hurt, but not severely hurt. That's what I hope at least.


Early reports say it was just a strain.. I'm expecting the worst, but hoping for the best. I have confidence in Cousins.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



JM said:


> Nah, Cincy lost. Could be worse. There's always next week. Might as well stay assembled for next week.


9-7 may win that division..


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Vince Russo brings us Week 14. Crapolina beats Atlanta, Skins beat Baltimore, Shit Diego beats the Steelers. St Louis wins, Dallas wins.

Oh the fuckery.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



SP103 said:


> Vince Russo brings us Week 14. Crapolina beats Atlanta, Skins beat Baltimore, Shit Diego beats the Steelers. St Louis wins, Dallas wins.
> 
> Oh the fuckery.


1. Those are awful nicknames. 
2. Redskins were favored here, so it's not a surprise.
3. St. Louis also had a better record than Buffalo and momentum going into the game, so again, not a surprise.
4. Carolina nearly beat Atlanta in Atlanta, so in Carolina was expected to be a strong game for the Panthers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Chargers blowing out the Steelers is the only shock there. Agreed.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



> . Griffin smiling: "I'm gonna be alright. Nothing's broken." MRI tonight, but he says, "shouldn't be ACL. I know what that feels like."


Dude better start sliding or his "What If" 30 for 30 will be out next December


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> 1. Those are awful nicknames.
> 2. Redskins were favored here, so it's not a surprise.
> 3. St. Louis also had a better record than Buffalo and momentum going into the game, so again, not a surprise.
> 4. Carolina nearly beat Atlanta in Atlanta, so in Carolina was expected to be a strong game for the Panthers.


Well I'll just have you place my bets next week.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Carolina is a dangerous team for teams in the playoff race. I would not want to play them in the next three games. Cam can easily torch defenses. Not a fun team to be playing down the stretch.


----------



## AEA

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Marshawn Lynch doing the business  2 TD's


----------



## smackdown1111

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Denver vs Baltimore should be fun next week. I think Denver should win, they look to be the better team, but Ray Rice and it being a home game give Baltimore just as good as chance to win.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Is that Seattle game happening in real life?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

What in the world.. 51-0..


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Anyone think Whisenhunt will be fired at years end?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Don't see why he should be. Their QB situation is...yeah.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

That QB situation has been an issue since Warner retired. At some point enough is enough, and he's gone through 3 QBs, all shitty in their own right.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



HeatWave said:


> Dude better start sliding or his "What If" 30 for 30 will be out next December


Nah that will when Larry Fitzgerald's "what if" will come out. "What if Larry Ftizgerald had a qb who does not suck?"


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Nah forget Larry..He chose to stay in Arizona and take that big deal instead of going somewhere else...He wanted to waste his prime there so let him..


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

never been on this thread just wanna say GO PANTHERS


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Good man ^


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

WWF you're probably gonna win our sig-bet over who wins Defensive Rookie of the Year/who gets more votes between Luke Kuechly and Chandler Jones. Jones got off to a hot start but he's fizzled out in recent weeks. Kuechly has been having a pretty good year from what I've heard so he'll probably get more votes. Hell he'll probably will win it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I was just reading up on that like an hour ago, actually. Luke has been really good, yeah. Currently leads the NFL in tackles.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Shit if he's leading the league in tackles he's an auto DRoY.

Hey TJ, you were onto something. Zona could be replacing Whisenhunt with DC Ray Horton.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I don't see anyone really giving him any trouble for it. Maybe Harrison Smith?

This was a down year for defensive rookies, but yeah I think it's his award. Didn't know he led the NFL in tackles, that's pretty great for a rookie. I'm glad to know he's doing great though, am a fan of the guy.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Lavonte David has had a solid year. Nothing like Kuechly but David is like 4th in tackles.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Hopefully after my Packers score one of their touchdowns, one of the players go over and stomps on Suh


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Whoa HeatWave has a favorite team? :bron


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Whoa HeatWave has a favorite team? :bron


Michigan Wolverines & Green Bay..

Everyone else is fair game :gun:


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

@VinceYoung 

@LarryFitzgerald you know I can help tell coach.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Also, fuck Manning for Comeback Player of the Year. It should go to THOMAS DAVIS, after 3 conseutive ACL tears. 81 Tackles, 2 Forced Fumbles, 3 Pass Deflections, 1 Interception. :kobe3

Manning will obviously win, though.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*cough* ADRIAN PETERSON YOU FOOL *cough*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

He only missed 4 games last year, man. But yeah, if he breaks Dickerson's record, he definitely deserves it.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Peterson only missed like a couple games.

What about CHARLES?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

If he breaks Dickerson's record he better win the freaking MVP.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

how many yards does he need?


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



TomahawkJock said:


> Peterson only missed like a couple games.
> 
> What about CHARLES?


Yeah. Peterson got his injury later, had less recovery time, and is doing better. Charles had almost a year to recover. AP had less than 9 months.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Around 500 or so. Seems unlikely but if anyone can do it, it's him. He's got 800+ after contact and I'm not sure if that counts today's game or not.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Dickerson had 2105. Peterson currently has 1600.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



WWF said:


> He only missed 4 games last year, man. But yeah, if he breaks Dickerson's record, he definitely deserves it.


So what he only missed 4 games, he still had to comeback to Christian Ponder as his QB..That alone gives him the edge imo


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Peterson has 1600...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

He'll break the record next week if they're playing Arizona..


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

AID WITH DAT PHANTOM EDIT


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I think it's between Manning, Peterson and CHARLES. Charles was out the whole year, besides a game and two plays, and is currently 4th in the league in rushing yards on the shittiest team in the NFL. Guy does work.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Manning is on a new team, with a new playbook, after missing a whole year of playing, after being on the same team for 14 seasons, and is having one of his best seasons yet. ****** PLEASE. eyton


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



WWF said:


> AID WITH DAT PHANTOM EDIT


I did edit it two minutes before you replied, but yeah. ESPN didn't add today's stat into the total category despite having the number there.

Also, Tomahawk, we get what you are saying, but it doesn't matter. Charles had MORE time to recover than AP and it's an injury that takes a guy out for about a year. That makes AP's return more impressive.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Broncos winning the super bowl!!!

Just saying.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

didn't Suggs come back after like 6 months? How is that not more impressive?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

DURHAM

Dickerson didn't even win it when he got 2105. Fuck that too.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm biased. I need something to cheer for. Don't kill my dream! :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Suggs hasn't really done shit since he came back though.

I think Peterson should win it but Peyton will probably win it as well as MVP.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> didn't Suggs come back after like 6 months? How is that not more impressive?


Because he only has 19 tackles in 6 games on the season and he's hurt again.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Packers out here sleep...

Just waiting for someone to get hurt, because as you all know, Packers are at their best when they're talent is hurt..Just 1 more injury away from another SB win


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It's the second quarter and they are just now introducing the offense? Wow.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Man, I feel sorry for Stafford and Megatron this year. They have played really good but their defense and the boneheaded decisions off the field by their teammates just caused too much bad stuff.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Run fatman run.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Can you believe that shit? lolwtf


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Stafford. :StephenA


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

That was a catch.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This is a lot more competitive than I thought it would be. Let's go Detroit!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ryan Grant fumble on deck...


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ryan Grant! If that guy wouldn't have gotten hurt, he would have been a pretty good RB for years.

EDIT: Who the hell is DuJuan Harris?


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

you play to win the game...unless your the Lions..then you play to cover the spread and make the golden team look good


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I lost that game cause of the fucking fg.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Man if Minnesota had an Alex Smith type qb they would be a great team. Ponder is so bad right now. AP had more yards rushing in the first quarter than Ponder had passing yards the whole game. You would think he'd get chunks of yards since teams focus on all day.

Was hoping Brady would win MVP cuz he is having an amazing year but I could see Peterson or Manning winning not only because their great years but also cuz they both came back from major injuries.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao Ravens aren't winning another game this year holy fuck first BATCH now COUSINS. Forget the Manning brothers just throw OSWEILER and CARR (I had to go look up who their back-up QBs were) at us and watch us implode.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

How are the jets still in the playoff hunt? They're a joke.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*










Think I found a new sig


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> How are the jets still in the playoff hunt? They're a joke.


So is the majority of the AFC, which is why they're still in the hunt :lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

The current top 5 in the draft order if the season ended today would be: 

1) Chiefs
2) Jaguars
3) Raiders
4) Titans
5) Eagles

The Titans and Eagles could easily up or down with the 3 other 4-9 teams, but the top 3 look pretty set in stone depending on which one of the three win a game. With a weaker QB class this year, I would be shocked if any of them drafted a QB first overall. The Chiefs could potentially draft Te'o.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ravens fired OC Cam Cameron. -Source: Adam Schefter

I'm quite surprised at this happening after 13 games in the season with the playoffs coming up soon. Jim Caldwell, the QB Coach, will take over.


----------



## Notorious

Biggest game for me in all my years of being a Pats fan tonight. Hope my boys don't let me down.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This is the biggest game? Ive been a Pats fan since Bledsoe,Terry Glenn and Ben Coates days and this game great but not biggest for me. 07 was full of amazing big games like at Indy and Dallas. 

This game is gonna.be awesome though lol. How fucking awesome is it to be a Pats fan. Could have game of the week hype wise tonight or Sunday. With the Ravens loss they need to win today which could happen since Houston has given up tons of points. As long as Brady doesnt get to many balls tipped he should be fine.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

You just don't understand. The majority of my friends are Texans fans, pretty much everyone in my family is a Texan fan. I'm always the only Patriot fan and so I'm always going at it with these guys. If the Texans win tonight, it will be unbearable for me. This is the first time they've played where both teams were good and if the Texans win, it'll just be hell.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Oh yeah I forgot u were in Houston. I feel the same way when it come to NBA with everyone here being Celtic fans. Pats can contain Foster, they just have to watch out for Andre Johnson who.has been on a tear recently. Could be a high scoring game, hopefully Pats force some turnovers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Gotta make sure we protect Brady, that's gonna be key for us. I'm hoping Talib & McCourty can do a solid job covering Andre.

Not really worried about Foster, my main worry is the secondary covering deep passes, something the Texans/Matt Schaub love to do.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Wish it felt like usual homefield where a win is expected lol. Cant believe they lost to Arizona. I think I saw all of their losses are by a combined 4 points. Pats could be undefeated if it werent for long balls against Seahawks and Baltimore. Hopefully the Pats run more this week to set up the pass. Hernandez and Welker need to be huge since Lloyd has been invisible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Lloyd has been a bust in New England. He's been better than Ochocinco was but that's not saying much.

Really wish Reggie Wayne wouldn't have chosen to go back to Indy over signing with us.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> Ravens fired OC Cam Cameron. -Source: Adam Schefter
> 
> I'm quite surprised at this happening after 13 games in the season with the playoffs coming up soon. Jim Caldwell, the QB Coach, will take over.


About fucking time actually. Cam Cameron is an awful OC and he wastes everyone's time with his play calling. I think I've said this quite a few times, but he thinks he has Green Bay's personnel, but he actually had one of the most balanced offenses in the league.

Will lol if Caldwell is the same. I don't know much about him.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*so they are saying Dez Bryant has to have season ending surgery on his pinky.... I say he should man up and cut that pinky off and finish the season like Ronnie Lott would have done.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Well I guess that's that. So many injuries this season. What sucks is that Garrett will get that as an excuse and JERREH won't fire him. 

Injuries to the offensive line, Ratliff, Claiborne, Lee, Carter, Scandrick, De:mark, Bryant, Austin, Witten (almost died), etc. I guess Romo is next. He's way overdue for an injury.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*Dallas could have been a playoff contender if it weren't for all the injuries throughout the year. It's a shame.

and if Jerreh doesn't fire Garrett then there is no immediate hope for the future. Being a playoff contender and a SB contender are two totally separate things.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! NOT DEZ TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

My fantasy squad is dying


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> Dallas could have been a playoff contender if it weren't for all the injuries throughout the year. It's a shame.


No they still would have found a way to blow it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *so they are saying Dez Bryant has to have season ending surgery on his pinky.... I say he should man up and cut that pinky off and finish the season like Ronnie Lott would have done.*


I'm reading it's his left index finger, not the pinky. Index finger is a bit more important, though I know you're not serious about the Lott amputation bit. I got a chuckle from it.

"Ronnie your finger is fucked. Look at it. We can't let you go back in the game."

"Fuck that, cut that fucker off. I still haven't KO'ed anyone today, and there's a Super Bowl to win down the line."

He actually had part of the finger amputated in the offseason. He's still a supreme badass though.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ronnie Lott is one of the few football players i wouldn't want to meet in a dark alley.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I thought Wes was about to run it back. Holy shit man my nerves are bad tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Great return by Wes but still would rather have him not do punt returns. Julian Edelman was starting to become a big part of the offense and now he's injured. 

Is there some place that records coin toss wins. I swear Pats win it every week.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> Ronnie Lott is one of the few football players i wouldn't want to meet in a dark alley.


Maurice Clarett is another one.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Ridley just fumbled.

Vereen will get every snap from now on.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

HERNANDEZ :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Sucks im missing the beginning of this game. I know it was short field but how did the Pats offense look in that drive. 

Thought defense sounded good until.hearing they are in Pats side of the field.

ok nevemind : interception. Pats give up yards but they take the ball away better than anyone. hope they dont do this to much. Im facing Hit Girl and she has the Pats D.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

McCourty just picked off Schaub in the endzone.

Offense looked great outside of that Ridley fumble which thankfully Hernandez recovered.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Brandon Effing Lloyd. First long ball play I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:mark: Brandon Lloyd finally doing something. And I didnt fucking start him lol. I hope they keep this pace. Ive seen them start hot only to drastically cool down. 

After Adrian Petersons perfromance and Peytons, I think Brady is telling voters to vote for him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

There's still a long way to go so I won't get my hopes up but man I'm loving the energy and pace the guys are playing with right now.

Whether they'll sustain it or not, that remains to be seen.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

had a nice comfy lead in my Fantasy league..and Brady has cut my lead in half..and it's only the first quarter..


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Patriots doing work.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Bad call, even Prime Randy Moss wouldnt be able to catch that. Defender didnt look back so I see what the ref saw though.

Pats better sign Welker.. If they score a TD here I hope they dont change their offense.

Hernandez:mark: dont u have him Notorious


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

HER-MOTHERFUCKING-NANDEZ!!!!

THEY AIN'T READY BRUH THEY AIN'T READY!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I hope this is not a preview of Sunday Night.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Texans getting taken to the woodshed again in primetime. Welcome to the top teams of the league boys


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Feed him more Brady! I need more Hernandez points. I also like Hernandez too, so it's nice to see him get some catches.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Patriots turning it up to 11. This result doesn't surprise me at all. Tons of time left of course and I'm not saying this game is over, but the Texans aren't built to come back from deficits like this.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Texans face a real team and get spanked? I'm not surprised.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Game is still early, Pats have started off hot before and cooled down before. Hopefully this is like 07 Pats and they keep bringing the heat.

3rd and 2 should be easy. Miss opportunity there by the pats.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It's still early and I've seen this team go on cold streaks on both ends, so not getting my hopes up too much.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Vince Wilfork is a fucking beast. Did u see him just now


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

This is Houston-right? 

I expected-a good team. Not this. NOT THIS!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Two straight three and outs, see this is the shit I'm talking about. Consistency man, consistency.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Two straight three and outs, see this is the shit I'm talking about. Consistency man, consistency.


Not going to score every time. Unless your Seattle where running up the score is OK. Patriots put 40 on the scoreboard and... the media frenzy whips up.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



SP103 said:


> Not going to score every time. Unless your Seattle where running up the score is OK. Patriots put 40 on the scoreboard and... the media frenzy whips up.


So fucking true.

Talib could have picked that off, hoping this injury isnt to bad. He has actually been playing good.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I understand the injury time out under 2 minutes-but it makes no sense if the play resulted in a clock stoppage. The patriots should have a TO remaining.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

lol persecuted Patriots.

Anyway, Matt Schaub can't get it done. Average QB at best. He is not responding well to this situation at all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Three consecutive three and outs.

Starting to worry. :bron4


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

You're up by three TDs man. Pats D is taking care of business and Schaub is meh.


----------



## Arcade

Fuck this team. Goddamn Schaub is a joke.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Arcade said:


> Fuck this team. Goddamn Schaub is a joke.


Boy, it sure must suck being a fan of a team with only one loss before the night. However can you handle the agony. 

It's only one game man. It's not like your team is currently on a losing streak and have lost 3 of the last 4 with nonstop injuries. It's not like your team is last in the league and will have the first pick in the draft. Heck, this game isn't even over yet and even if they lose, they can still get the home field advantage in the playoffs with the first seed and will most likely have a first round bye.

Look on the bright side for now. Schaub and the Texans are just having an off night.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I guess Notorious was right :lmao either im just not looking enough or I really havent seen Ridley. I love BB but sometimes he's funny. Ridley is one of the leagues top rushers, ur really gonna sit him cuz a fumble.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Frauds


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> I guess Notorious was right :lmao either im just not looking enough or I really havent seen Ridley. I love BB but sometimes he's funny. Ridley is one of the leagues top rushers, ur really gonna sit him cuz a fumble.


Ridley has such a small margin of error for BB. Any little mistake he makes and BB yanks him. Wish he would've gave the same treatment to Law Firm when he was here.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'm impressed with the Pat's D. Even the secondary. We even got a stop on 3rd!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:mark: finally a touchdown. Hate you Donte but great play


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

What the hell just happened. Looked away for a second.. Stallworth. Lots of surprises in this game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

i can't believe I'm saying this but I really like what Josh McDaniels is doing with the Patriots this season.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

That's not offensive pass interference when the receiver pushes the defensive player? Fuck is this "Jerry" guy? Bring back Madden for god sake.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Damn it. We're getting Giants vs Patriots again aren't we?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

No..sorry


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Straight shot to the head helmet to helmet on Brady-No call.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Now if the Texans go down the field easily I'll get worried. Pats offense is still good but Brady is getting hit like every play plus ive never seen Welker drop so many catchable balls.

*man do I love when Brady shows emotion :brady2


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

lmao!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

:lmao

Yeah destiny favors the Patriots again.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

all planned by mcdaniels


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

That's why linebackers need to stay near the line of scrimmage. He just ended this game. 

Now-Haters may start the "Running up the score" complaints when Brady comes out for the next series.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

RIDLEY.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

just lost a 40 point lead..awesome..

no...seriously glad they kept Brady in there..so they could win by atleast 40 points..nothing like a close game


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Good news for Texans...Ben Tate is healthy.

Notorious, thoughts on New England totally kicking Houston's ass?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Listening to Boston radio, all the callers said it was gonna be a blowout while the radio hosts said it'll be close. Wish I didnt have work tomorrow morning so I could listen.

Amazing game by the Pats D today.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Good news for Texans...Ben Tate is healthy.
> 
> Notorious, thoughts on New England totally kicking Houston's ass?


:kobe3 :durant :lelbron :steebiej :stern :brady2


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Frauds


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

They're pretenders.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Patriots fumble twice and win by 28. 

Brady tells ESPN they left points on the field. Love it. And Houston isn't some fraud 11-1, they beat Denver, Baltimore (Minus they have 2 games left with the Colts who the patriots crushed).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I think they'll drop at least one to the Colts. Just don't see them beating the Colts twice in three weeks. Especially not with that terrible secondary.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

What a statement win. Maybe the Texans put to much into it. Some calling ot the biggest game in their franchise which is a silly thing to say when they were in the playoffs last year and would have won against the Ravens if they had Shaub.

I hate Brandon Lloyd. I started him weekly until I gave up. The 1st time I dont start him he caught 2 TDs. And now he has an amazing game again.

Notorious im guessing ur in heaven now. The sole Pats fan among Texans fans.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

It always feels great when your favorite team blows out the team you hate the most. And the fact that we did on MNF in the most hyped up game of the season makes it feel even better. Too bad it's just the regular season though.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Patriots have San Francisco next week at home, then away at Jacksonville (Soon to be the London Jaguars) then home against Miami. 13-3 and a 1st round seed is looking possible here.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



SP103 said:


> Houston isn't some fraud 11-1, they beat Denver, Baltimore


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Niners vs Seahawks moved to primetime week 16 :mark: KAEPERNICK on Sunday Night Football two weeks in a row!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Patriots have the tie break for home field now. That's pretty big.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



HeatWave said:


>


Homey don't look at me like dat.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Pats not even missing Gronk ATM, amazing how they can just go on and be the best offense in the league. 

Gronk is awesome but i could watch Hernandez making it rain everyday all day.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> Niners vs Seahawks moved to primetime week 16 :mark: KAEPERNICK on Sunday Night Football two weeks in a row!


That game better not be in Seattle..If so, you might not want to watch

Seattle at home is something I wouldn't want to deal with


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Tell me about it :bron3


----------



## El Barto

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Nothing like another nationally televised rape.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Brady during the post game, "I need to show defenses that I can move outside of the pocket. I'm not RG3 or something, but I can get out of the pocket sometimes." :lol


----------



## Arcade

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> They're pretenders.


Houston Texans: Beat a good team, the team that they beat wasn't good in the first place. Lose to a good team, they are frauds and failures.

Why doesn't this apply to other teams?

Edit: Damn I meant to quote HeatWave, but my point still stands.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Arcade said:


> Houston Texans: Beat a good team, the team that they beat wasn't good in the first place. Lose to a good team, they are frauds and failures.
> 
> Why doesn't this apply to other teams?
> 
> Edit: Damn I meant to quote HeatWave, but my point still stands.


I agree in essence. The problem is this is week 14. Not Week 4. The Patriots lost to a surprising start up Arizona team, who since has fallen apart. They also lost to Seattle, a team making a surprise run towards the playoffs. 

The patriots lost to Baltimore, by 1 point, on a FG "miss" that wasn't reviewed because "all scoring plays MUST be reviewed". 

Houston lost to Green Bay-which is a loss that is understandable. But they rolled into NE 11-1 and got destroyed. DESTROYED. Held to 0 points for 40 minutes by a shaky NE defense. And let's face it-the Patriots did leave a TON of points on the board. Some terrible offensive play calling gave Houston the ball way more than they deserved (Time of possession NE 30 minutes, Houston 30 minutes). 

There were some bad calls-both ways which even out the game. A missed helmet on helmet hit on Brady, two bad pass interference calls on Houston, and a defensive holding call that cost Houston a 1st down. 

Fact remains-in Week 14, when you should be your absolute best-even with injuries (Gronk, Endleman for NE) the patriots deconstructed Houston.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

Brady cant win a superbowl without an ELITE defense. you guys might as well shutup now before getting ELI'D again.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I thought McDaniels called a pretty damn good game. He can't block for them. He can only call the plays. It's up to them to execute it. McDaniels had a solid game plan. And I can't believe I'm saying that.

This year's defense is pretty good Magic.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

not elite though. theyre just preparing to fail again.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

We'll see. This is a different Patriots team than the ones we've seen the past few years. There's something going on here that makes me wonder how good they can be.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Arcade said:


> Houston Texans: Beat a good team, the team that they beat wasn't good in the first place. Lose to a good team, they are frauds and failures.
> 
> Why doesn't this apply to other teams?
> 
> Edit: Damn I meant to quote HeatWave, but my point still stands.


Who said it doesn't apply to other teams? Read my other posts on the Bears/Ravens/Falcons & dry your eyes...Maybe I'll respect the Texans when they give reason to be trusted..You just keep holding on to those Ravens & Bears victories


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

laughing at ESPN deciding to scale back their TEBOW coverage b/c some former employee comments about their tebow obsession hurt the president's feelings.

the chargers better win out this month and i'm pissed that cam lost his job. 

the conversationalist was suspend for contract detrimental to the team. he was probably trying to start a protest outside the practice facility asking to play again, he should be gone after this season. 

tomlin annoys me and this continuing problem with steelers annoy me. teams looks so unprepared at times and i can't even keep up with the injuries.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

CAM CAMERON IS GONE

THANK YOU JESUS


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

*Looks like Dez is trying to be a legend and wants to play through the pain... Dez with the Cowboy Up! :mark: That fucking win over my Bengals better have not been for naught *


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> not elite though. theyre just preparing to fail again.


2011: Giants. Def Rank: 6
2010: Packers. Def Rank: 28
2009: Saints. Def Rank: 8
2008: Steelers. Def Rank: 32
2007: Giants. Def Rank: 26
2006: Colts. Def Rank: 12
2005: Steelers. Def Rank: 29
2004: Patriots. Def Rank: 24
2003: Patriots. Def Rank: 26
2002: Buccaneers. Def Rank: 32

Does Brady really need an elite defense to win the Super Bowl? Of the last ten winners, only three teams had a top 16 defense the year they won. 

To add another point:

2012 Patriots Defense Rank Right Now: 7

The offense is looking better, the defense is playing better, they have a running game, and they lost their three games this season by a combined 4 points.


----------



## CamillePunk

"Joe Flacco said he was "stunned" by the firing of Cam Cameron." - Ravens official twitter feed.

God damn it Joe you dense motherfucker. I can't believe how oblivious this team is about it's shortcomings. I'd like to think they're just being diplomatic but they kept that motherfucker for entirely too long for me to believe that. Pretty sure Cam's firing came down from the top (STEVE BISCOTTI). Harbs is taking the responsibility for the decision to fire his good buddy Cam but fuck if I believe that either. 

GIVE RAY RICE THE DAMN BALL.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> 2011: Giants. Def Rank: 6
> 2010: Packers. Def Rank: 28
> 2009: Saints. Def Rank: 8
> 2008: Steelers. Def Rank: 32
> 2007: Giants. Def Rank: 26
> 2006: Colts. Def Rank: 12
> 2005: Steelers. Def Rank: 29
> 2004: Patriots. Def Rank: 24
> 2003: Patriots. Def Rank: 26
> 2002: Buccaneers. Def Rank: 32
> 
> Does Brady really need an elite defense to win the Super Bowl? Of the last ten winners, only three teams had a top 16 defense the year they won.
> 
> To add another point:
> 
> 2012 Patriots Defense Rank Right Now: 7
> 
> The offense is looking better, the defense is playing better, they have a running game, and they lost their three games this season by a combined 4 points.


someone doesn't understand how I operate in this thread. unk2


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> 2011: Giants. Def Rank: 6
> 2010: Packers. Def Rank: 28
> 2009: Saints. Def Rank: 8
> 2008: Steelers. Def Rank: 32
> 2007: Giants. Def Rank: 26
> 2006: Colts. Def Rank: 12
> 2005: Steelers. Def Rank: 29
> 2004: Patriots. Def Rank: 24
> 2003: Patriots. Def Rank: 26
> 2002: Buccaneers. Def Rank: 32
> 
> Does Brady really need an elite defense to win the Super Bowl? Of the last ten winners, only three teams had a top 16 defense the year they won.
> 
> To add another point:
> 
> 2012 Patriots Defense Rank Right Now: 7
> 
> The offense is looking better, the defense is playing better, they have a running game, and they lost their three games this season by a combined 4 points.


Pats issues were never defensive honestly...They gave up only 17 in the last 2 SB..Pats biggest issue imo is balance, which is why they won the 1st 3 and lost the last 2..Even Green Bay developed balance in the playoffs which propelled them to the SB win..Starks ran for a good 300+ in 4 playoff games that year..Pats don't need a 100 yd rusher every game, but one to keep defenses honest and not tee off on Brady so much..


----------



## Notorious

And now we have our best running game in years. Although I still think BB is a little too hard on Ridley, but it'll probably make him a better player in the long run.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Big test next sunday against the Ravens. We need to prove we can beat top teams and winning in Baltimore makes us a force going into the playoffs.


----------



## IMPULSE

the ravens aren't a test. you have a cupcake schedule and beating a stumbling ravens team won't prove anything, if they lose they'll have dropped 3 straight. they have a new play caller and i'm just telling you this to prepare you for the broncos win being diminished. 

i hate this thread title.

yukon flipping the rankings on their head annoyed me.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> 2011: Giants. Def Rank: 6
> 2010: Packers. Def Rank: 28
> 2009: Saints. Def Rank: 8
> 2008: Steelers. Def Rank: 32
> 2007: Giants. Def Rank: 26
> 2006: Colts. Def Rank: 12
> 2005: Steelers. Def Rank: 29
> 2004: Patriots. Def Rank: 24
> 2003: Patriots. Def Rank: 26
> 2002: Buccaneers. Def Rank: 32


Where did you get these rankings? These are way off.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Yeah, I'm pretty sure those two Steeler teams had better defenses than that.


----------



## Notorious

Actually those numbers are right. Look it up on NFL.com.


----------



## IMPULSE

The way the rankings are make you think their wrong b/c it seems flipped. That 32 is first and that's not my delusional Steelers love bleeding through, it's me remembering how hyped the bucs defense was when they won and that being the last time the packers having a good defense. 

That's why I said they were flipped or weren't presented in the traditional sense of 1 being the top in this case it's 32, which is stupid.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah now that I pay attention, they are flipped. Because I too was confused because I remember hearing how great the Bucs defense was in 2002 but when I searched I just saw them ranked as 32 but didn't pay attention. Now that I look at, they are flipped so you were right. Which is stupid as hell.

So really it's
2002 Buccaneers - 1st
2003 Patriots - 7th
2004 Patriots - 9th
2005 Steelers - 4th
2006 Colts - 21st
2007 Giants - 7th
2008 Steelers - 1st
2009 Saints - 25th
2010 Packers - 5th
2011 Giants - 27th


----------



## HeatWave

Fact remains the same though..Offensive balance can cancel out your suspect D


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Perfect Poster said:


> Where did you get these rankings? These are way off.


I got it from some random stat site that ranks overall defense. It was kind of weird. Looking at NFL.com, it is flipped like Notorious said. Strange. Either way, the point remains, the teams don't always need a top defense, especially if the defense gets turnovers and the offense is balanced.


----------



## Stax Classic

TO differential is all that matters when it comes to the D, and O for that matter (Bucs, Ravens).


----------



## Aid

NFL has been thinking about NFL Playoff expansion and possibly league expansion. NFL executives are thinking about expanding the playoff brackets into a 16 team playoff system with either no bye weeks and the 1 playing the 8 like in the NBA or a two bye week system in which the top 4 get byes the first week and the 5-8 spots play each other, then the next week, the winners of 5 v. 8 and 6 v. 7 would play the 3 and 4 teams with 1 and 2 getting a second bye week. Would you guys want more playoff spots?

Personally, I wouldn't want more playoff spots unless there is more teams in the NFL. 12 spots for 32 teams feels good to me. I wouldn't want a system where average teams can get into the playoffs at 6-10.


----------



## Notorious

I am for adding two more playoff spots, mostly because I hate teams getting byes in the playoffs.


----------



## Stax Classic

So... 4 more spots :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fuck that. They should look at contraction before expansion.


----------



## kobra860

Expanding the playoffs would be terrible. The current system is fine. They should be focusing on bounty scandals. :troll


----------



## #Mark

Rob Parker smh


----------



## HeatWave

Yes because the league needs more 7-9 squads in there...If anything, they should go by top records in conference and not just base it on division winners getting automatic slot..


----------



## Notorious

If there were 8 playoff teams instead of 6 for the last 5 seasons, these are the four teams who would've made it in for each conference:

2011 - Cardinals (8-8) and Bears (8-8) for NFC; Titans (9-7) and Raiders (8-8) for AFC.
2010 - Giants (10-6) and Buccaneers (10-6) for NFC; Chargers (9-7) and Jaguars (8-8) for AFC.
2009 - Falcons (9-7) and Panthers (8-8) for NFC; Steelers (9-7) and Texans (9-7) for AFC.
2008 - Buccaneers (9-7) and Cowboys (9-7) for NFC; Patriots (11-5) and Jets (9-7) for AFC.
2007 - Vikings (8-8) and Cardinals (8-8) for NFC; Browns (10-6) and Texans (8-8) for AFC.

So pretty much, if you added two more playoff spots to each conference making it a 16 team playoff, you would have teams making the playoffs pretty much at worst, 8-8. History shows that a team most likely won't make it to the playoffs as a 7-9 team.


----------



## MrMister

No more teams, and no to more teams in the playoffs. This is working about as great as it's gonna work.

Move the Jags to London. DONE.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> If there were 8 playoff teams instead of 6 for the last 5 seasons, these are the four teams who would've made it in for each conference:
> 
> 2011 - Cardinals (8-8) and Bears (8-8) for NFC; Titans (9-7) and Raiders (8-8) for AFC.
> 2010 - Giants (10-6) and Buccaneers (10-6) for NFC; Chargers (9-7) and Jaguars (8-8) for AFC.
> 2009 - Falcons (9-7) and Panthers (8-8) for NFC; Steelers (9-7) and Texans (9-7) for AFC.
> 2008 - Buccaneers (9-7) and Cowboys (9-7) for NFC; Patriots (11-5) and Jets (9-7) for AFC.
> 2007 - Vikings (8-8) and Cardinals (8-8) for NFC; Browns (10-6) and Texans (8-8) for AFC.
> 
> So pretty much, if you added two more playoff spots to each conference making it a 16 team playoff, you would have teams making the playoffs pretty much at worst, 8-8. History shows that a team most likely won't make it to the playoffs as a 7-9 team.


Even then, 8-8 shouldn't get in...Gotta draw a line somewhere & it's fine where it's at. and I'm willing to bet a few of those teams would with 10 wins who didn't make it missed out because of a division winner with a worse record than them


----------



## Notorious

Look at the NBA, there's team or two there every year that makes playoffs as either a .500 team or below .500 team and that doesn't the playoffs from still being great.

My whole thing is, I don't think teams should get byes in the playoffs. I hate it with a passion, I get the whole concept of teams that did best in their conference in the regular season get an off week but you shouldn't get bye weeks in the playoffs. You should have to play every round just like every other team IMO, your advantage is being able to play the worse teams that made the playoffs. If you're such a great team than you should be able to win the game.

I may be in the minority of it and that's just fine but I really despise bye weeks in the playoffs.


----------



## Glass Shatters

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 13 - STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> I got it from some random stat site that ranks overall defense. It was kind of weird. Looking at NFL.com, it is flipped like Notorious said. Strange. Either way, the point remains, the teams don't always need a top defense, especially if the defense gets turnovers and the offense is balanced.


The only real stats that matter for defense are points allowed and turnovers. Total defense merely calculates yards given up per game. Looking at points allowed, your defensive rankings are as follows:

2000 BAL - 1
2001 NE - 6
2002 TB - 1
2003 NE - 1
2004 NE - 2
2005 PIT - 3
2006 IND - 23
2007 NYG - 17
2008 PIT - 1
2009 NO - 20
2010 GB - 2
2011 NYG - 25

From 2006 - on, all it really proves is that you need your defense to get hot at the right time. In 2006, Indianapolis' defense allowed an average of 16 points a game in the playoffs. 2007 Giants defense gave up an average of 16 points per. 2009 Saints gave up an average of 20 per. 2011 Giants gave up an average of 14.


----------



## CamillePunk

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> No more teams, and no to more teams in the playoffs. This is working about as great as it's gonna work.
> 
> Move the Jags to London. DONE.


Oh man the BLAINE SENSATION goes international.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Look at the NBA, there's team or two there every year that makes playoffs as either a .500 team or below .500 team and that doesn't the playoffs from still being great.


You're right, we're still gonna get great games regardless, but if the point is for the playoffs to be exclusive, then there's no reason to reward mediocre imo or barely above sea level lol..If that's the case, just switch to the BCS and have the top 2 ranked teams at the end of the year play in the SB


----------



## Myers

#Mark said:


> Rob Parker smh







What a joke, of course this would happen on First Take


----------



## #Mark

Cornball brother lol.. Parker is an idiot. I hate that Skip actually tried to engage in that conversation: "What do you think of his braids?"


----------



## Arya Dark

*Benjarvis just got his thousandth yard... not in a single game, that would be a record. *


----------



## Arya Dark

*Only the Eagles could block their own punt. *


----------



## MrMister

Courtesy post for LC.

Yeah I laughed out loud.


----------



## Ether

What a lame

Rob Parker is a cornball, the day he get's fired will be great


----------



## HeatWave

Rob Parker's comments are shrug worthy..Hear stuff like that all the time..You'd be surprised..Shouldn't, but you would..


----------



## TKOK

He's a dumbass.


----------



## kobra860

He's another troll media personality like Skip Bayless.


----------



## HeatWave

> the @RGIII you deserve to have the sex with white women because you make the money and you are athlete and play the nfl football i love you


Iron Sheik out here foolin


----------



## kobra860

LMAO at Iron Sheik.


----------



## HeatWave

I swear every time I see Bengals score on my Gamecast I go to my other browser then when I switch back to the gamecast like 30-40 seconds later, Bengals have the ball again in the redzone..Gamecast gotta be broke..gotta be lol


----------



## Tha Masta

PHI now has last place all to themselves.
Nice "Dream Team" or "Dynasty" they have there. :lmao


Also, I think 12 teams in the playoffs, is the perfect amount.
No need to water it down, with more teams.

You just know, the year they add 14 or 16 teams.
That is the year, a 6-10 or 5-11 team makes it. :lol


----------



## MrMister

Eagles incompetence is quite amusing. Their implosion tonight was pretty great.


----------



## Aid

I <3 AJ Green. Those juggling skills.


----------



## TKOK

I think that the playoffs are fine the way the are. the less teams in, the better imo.


----------



## Arya Dark

*DREAM TEAM DREAM TEAM DREAM TEAM!!!!

The Eagles implosion couldn't have happened on a better night for me. *


----------



## TKOK

Eagles have pretty much been in implosion mode for the better part 2 seasons.


----------



## Aid

No Ahmad Bradshaw this week. David Wilson versus the shitty Falcons run defense. :mark:


----------



## Notorious

GRONK has started practicing, doubtful for Sunday though. I think it will be best to leave him out until week 17.


----------



## TKOK

He should really consinder taking this game off. :side:


----------



## IMPULSE

the STEELERS take off every expected win so i don't expect them to show up until they see the bengals. i'm ignoring the 6-1 stat after double digits loss under tomlin.


----------



## HeatWave

If Pats learn anything from last year's SB, it's that they need Gronk at full strength..Different injury of course but the fact remains..


----------



## Humph

GRONK :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

dont you guys see parker made these comments on FIRST TAKE, a program where ESPN pulls this publicity stunts just to garner ratings? the show is built on bullshit


----------



## HeatWave

GOD said:


> dont you guys see parker made these comments on FIRST TAKE, a program where ESPN pulls this publicity stunts just to garner ratings? the show is built on bullshit


and he got suspended which I really don't agree with...Highly doubt he used a word on the "do not say list" and plus the one thing all stations especially ESPN tries to get across is that their shows are opinionated and out of the box, but now a guy is suspended for an unpopular opinion..blurring the line imo..


----------



## TomahawkJock

Feels great for me to say that Aldon Smith will probably break Strahans record. Love Smith. Watching him at Mizzou was a treat.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Captain Kirk with his first career start today. Gonna have to see how that one goes.


----------



## #Mark

I have faith in him.. The kid can play. Plus, we're playing the Browns.


----------



## Bushmaster

Patriots with the game of the week again :mark: im hoping for another blowout lol. If the Pats did that against the 49ers D it would make a scary offense look even better. If Brady has a 3 TD and no picks game I think the MVP award would be locked up.


----------



## TheFreeMan

At the moment Adrian Peterson just isn't going anywhere... Apart from backwards. Rams have been pretty great stopping him, but not Ponder. How the fuck wasn't he sacked?!


----------



## TripleG

So we have an early pick, a missed FG, and down 14 to nothing early. 

Good job Giants. It isn't like you need to take control of the division or anything.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Man Green Bay is looking like shit today, if the Bears don't pull out this win I've lost all faith in Lovie Smith & his coaching staff :no:


----------



## TomahawkJock

TheIllusiveMan said:


> At the moment Adrian Peterson just isn't going anywhere... Apart from backwards. Rams have been pretty great stopping him, but not Ponder. How the fuck wasn't he sacked?!


Take that back! 82 yard TD!


----------



## TripleG

Giants look awful today. 

OK seriously, whoa re they? They are the most hot & cold team in Football. They will look Super Bowl worthy one week and then look like a winless team the next.


----------



## TheFreeMan

TomahawkJock said:


> Take that back! 82 yard TD!


Now that's more like it!


----------



## Bushmaster

These calls against the Colts are absolutely terrible. Say rplacement refs suck but these so called best in the world have been making stupid calls. Perfectpy legal tackle there.


----------



## #Mark

FALCONS helping us out huge!

Cousins putting in work now too.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

TripleG said:


> Giants look awful today.
> 
> OK seriously, whoa re they? They are the most hot & cold team in Football. They will look Super Bowl worthy one week and then look like a winless team the next.


Hahaha, I was thinking the same thing.

Man, the Giants are getting whipped.


----------



## BarackYoMama

So far so good for the Falcons

Rise Up!


----------



## MrMister

Really need Giants and Skins to lose here. Dallas isn't beating Pittsburgh.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Falcons are winning, come on Bears and Pats also, then Falcons can have home field in the playoffs, then hopefully they don't muck it up this time.


----------



## TripleG

Well the Giants' season is pretty much over now. 

Skins & Boys are hot and G-Men are getting their asses kicked.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Loving how good Kirk looks today. How he fell to the 4th still bewilders me.


----------



## kobra860

lol at the Giants getting punished. Redskins are getting close to that division lead.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I knew the Giants were frauds when the Bengals, of all teams, blew them out. Now the Bengals are a damn good team right now... good enough to beat anyone but if they actually blow you out... well that's a huge hint that your team has problems because the Bengals aren't built to blow anyone out. *


----------



## Bushmaster

Fantasy football has kinda ruined some things for me. Reggie Wayne and Demaryius Thomas are to great to elite WRs. Give them the damn ball lol.

Plus I have Boldin. Ravens look so awful on offense. Makes you think why the hell did they get rid of their offensive coordinator.


----------



## Dragonballfan

You disappoint me Bears


----------



## TheFreeMan

Think the Rams player who scored the TD just spiked the ball into a dudes face. Seems hurt. Got a few people attending to him.


----------



## BarackYoMama

I can't believe this is the game that had me worried coming into it haha go Falcons


----------



## TheFreeMan

Rams starting to make this a game. Another TD for Bradford, looking better now that he actually has some time in the pocket.


----------



## BarackYoMama

34-0 Falcons win! 

Go on, say the Falcons not beat a good team now.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Adrian Peterson is gonna break Dickerson's record. He has 212 yards today.


----------



## TheFreeMan

Yep, had a slow start in the first quarter but has just exploded for a couple of big gains. Just brilliant running. If he doesn't break the record, he'll get damn close doing it.


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, AP's going hard for that record. I really hope he gets it. It's clear that Frazier won't stand in his way.

Edit: LOL @ Tolbert scoring 2 TDs in the 1st quarter in his return to San Diego.


----------



## Aid

Amendola spiked out the poor man's eye.


----------



## MrMister

Perfect Poster said:


> Loving how good Kirk looks today. How he fell to the 4th still bewilders me.


You are such a fucking homer PP. I like that.


Too bad the Skins couldn't fuck off today. Glad the Giants did. Wash is in 1st currently. Dallas has to win to keep pace here.


----------



## Stax Classic

Too bad he's not the #1 Homer :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock

Chiefs are so shit.


----------



## B-Dawg

Jovan Belcher was their best player.


----------



## TomahawkJock

How tasteless! And the funny thing is... I don't even give much of a shit for you making such a joke. We beat the Panthers anyways.


----------



## AEA

Seahawks doing the business against the Bills (Y) 31-7 now


----------



## Perfect Poster

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> You are such a fucking homer PP. I like that.
> 
> 
> Too bad the Skins couldn't fuck off today. Glad the Giants did. Wash is in 1st currently. Dallas has to win to keep pace here.


Seriously, though. Brandon fucking Weeden was a first rounder. I guess it is Cleloland.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Stafford goin' ham PP?


----------



## Aid

ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo
Kirk Cousins threw for 329 yards, the 2nd-most passing yards by a rookie in Redskins history (Ed Rubbert had 334 in 1987). #morethanRGIII

Jim Harbough is calling up Shanahan right now.


----------



## Perfect Poster

And can the Lions just forfeit their last two games? This team is just a mess. Have one legit NFL receiver healthy, poor blocking, poor defense, poor ST. The remnants of the 0-16 team still remain. No depth and no protection for their QB. Cunningham should be gone. Linehan is on my short list too.


----------



## Notorious

Most definitely Aid. RG3 missed a game and Cousins stepped in and had a great game so that means RG3 has to lose his starting job. Or does that only work for Alex Smith?


----------



## Aid

Pretty much. Now do I believe RG3 should lose his job? Not a chance. Smith shouldn't have lost his job after how well he was playing too. It is interesting that Cousins has thrown for more yards in a game than RG3 has.


----------



## Brye

CAM NEWTON~!

I'm just hoping Cam can play great an entire season next year and not just half.


----------



## Aid

KC just picked up their first 1st Down of the game with less that 6 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. Against the Raiders of all teams. :lmao

Jeez. I feel terrible for all of their fans. They need to get refunds on those tickets for the season and find a way to refund the time they wasted watching that team.


----------



## B-Dawg

Detroit is losing to Arizona? lel

What happened to the Lions? Dat fall from 1 year of grace.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> KC just picked up their first 1st Down of the game with less that 6 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. Against the Raiders of all teams. :lmao
> 
> Jeez. I feel terrible for all of their fans. They need to get refunds on those tickets for the season and find a way to refund the time they wasted watching that team.


Yes. Do that. This has been the worst season I have ever been apart of.


----------



## TomahawkJock

MrMr must be partying somewhere. What a game. BRANDON CARR! Former Chief... damn it :side:


----------



## TKOK

pretty sure schwatz is gone after this season. lolions losing to the Cardinals.


----------



## Perfect Poster

He'll get another year. Unless someone like Cowher or Gruden wants the job (which is unlikely) Schwartz will get a chance to rebound. They are only one year removed from the playoffs.

I'd like Gruden though.


----------



## HeatWave

Perfect Poster said:


> He'll get another year. Unless someone like Cowher or Gruden wants the job (which is unlikely) Schwartz will get a chance to rebound. They are only one year removed from the playoffs.
> 
> I'd like Gruden though.



One year removed yes, but A. it's their only appearance under him & B. it wasn't like they were overly impressive in that appearance.. 

Jamaal Charles only got 9 carries...Disgraceful


----------



## Perfect Poster

They were coming off of 0-16 when he got here. The talent there was absolutely bare. And they played well in the first half of that game (were leading at half actually) but their shoddy secondary came up and bit them in the ass. Changes have to be made, but unless a big name is clamoring for the job (which probably won't happen since they wouldn't get full team control) Schwartz will get one more year. There's a lot of things I don't like about his style (Wide 9 sucks, players too undisciplined, lack of focus) but he's at least changed the culture where there's some expectations for the Lions. Next year will be a big year because 5 years in you should have a lot of your own guys (although they still have 4/5 shit line) but they need to at least be in Wild Card contention.

So hey, they're uh, expanding the playoffs next year, right? Please?


----------



## HeatWave

Someone Ravens have clinched the division and Vikings have moved into the 6th seed...Playoffs wont be pretty


----------



## Perfect Poster

Ravens clinched a spot, not division. Bengals can get it if they win out and Baltimore loses out.


----------



## HeatWave

That's not happening..Bengals looked bad vs Eagles despite Eagle implosion..Havent looked good for a while imo


----------



## Notorious

Well Ridley's done for the night.


----------



## TKOK

YES YES YES YES

Edit-NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Champ

not a fumble notorious


----------



## HeatWave

No way Aldon Smith gets sack record & doesn't get DPOY...


----------



## Bushmaster

Notoriou,s expect Ridley to be sitting even if it wasnt a fumble lol. Pats lose a coin toss for once huh. Let Brady carve them up. Hoping they run only a few times.


----------



## TKOK

HeatWave said:


> No way Aldon Smith gets sack record & doesn't get DPOY...


Isn't JJ WATT tied with him now?

If the Vikings make the playoffs and AP gets 2k yards then he's mvp. i heard a stat that he's rushed for more yards in the last 7(probaby 8 now) that he's ran for more yards then Ponder has passed for.


----------



## Obfuscation

RAIDERS


----------



## O10101

Watching the Pats game, this Obama interruption is quite unwanted.


----------



## HeatWave

Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> Isn't JJ WATT tied with him now?


Nah, Smith got 19


Almost lost the football game for a sec...That caught me off guard..


----------



## Myers

KAEPERNICK

MOSS

NINERS


----------



## Bushmaster

Great pass to Moss, He was wide open. Lets see if Pats can respond hopefully with more Brady over Ridley.

Smith got to Brady every play there. Wth


----------



## TKOK

:yes


----------



## Myers

Aldon Smith is looking great early, I hope this leads to a humbling of the Pats


----------



## HeatWave

Chill Brady..Not tonight


----------



## Notorious

This team is playing so soft so far in this game.

Grow some fucking balls man, play hard like you played against Houston. Fuck outta here with this bullshit. They're playing scared.


----------



## HeatWave

Ok what is going on?


----------



## TKOK

I don't think he did enough to make it a catch.


----------



## Notorious

I could be happy but I have no faith in this offense doing anything against the Niners defense. Not playing soft like they are right now.


----------



## Bushmaster

Guess Brady saved the day there but he shouldnt even have thrown it there with 2 guys on Wes. Game is fucking crazy with all these fumbles and Smith getting in the back anytime he wants. Pats look scared to pass it now.


----------



## TKOK

Defense doing work.


----------



## Humph

The fucks going on in this game, everybody got vaserline on their fingers?


----------



## TKOK

:yes.


----------



## Notorious

Patriots defense is playing good, the offense needs to show up.


----------



## Myers

Akers being Akers


----------



## TKOK

49ers should be up by 17 right now.


----------



## Notorious

Fuck Brady and this offense, man.

QUIT PLAYING SO GODDAMN SOFT!!!


----------



## Notorious

Alex Smith wouldn't be dropping all these snaps :side:


----------



## HeatWave

This game is not what I had in mind...sloppy beyond belief


----------



## TKOK

Is anybody in this game not gonna fumble? leaving way too many points on the feild.


----------



## MrMister

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I could be happy but I have no faith in this offense doing anything against the Niners defense. Not playing soft like they are right now.


Agreed, you have to smash the Niners in the face. Otherwise they will beat your ass (on the field and scoreboard).


----------



## Notorious

Fuck Ridley and Vereen. Keep WOODHEAD in.


----------



## Champ

HeatWave said:


> This game is not what I had in mind...sloppy beyond belief


it was obvious that it was coming based on the weather


----------



## TKOK

:yes


----------



## Notorious

I'm not even gonna complain about the defense. The Pats D can only do so much, the offense hasn't given them any type of help.

More WOODHEAD.


----------



## TKOK

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I'm not even gonna complain about the defense. The Pats D can only do so much, the offense hasn't given them any type of help.
> 
> More WOODHEAD.


Defense is doing pretty good all things considered.


----------



## Notorious

Which defense? Niners? Yeah they are doing good but the Patriots are playing soft which doesn't help against a team like the 49ers. The offense showed some signs of promise on that last drive, hopefully they can keep it going.


----------



## HeatWave

Champ said:


> it was obvious that it was coming based on the weather


Maybe from Niners but I actually expected Pats to play well in this weather..


----------



## Notorious

:bron4

Getting irritated as hell. Dropping passes is a no-no...


----------



## Svart

This game is full of lol's.


----------



## TKOK

Been down this road before.


----------



## Notorious

It's obvious he didn't touch it, can the game go on now...


----------



## Champ

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> :bron4
> 
> Getting irritated as hell. Dropping passes is a no-no...


playoff spot is sealed. calm down.


----------



## TKOK

i'm confused as hell right now.


----------



## Champ

looked like it touched ginn's leg


----------



## Humph

Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> i'm confused as hell right now.


True dat, wtf is going on, I thought coaches couldn't challenge turnovers because they go upstairs.


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> playoff spot is sealed. calm down.


I'm not calming shit down. I want fucking homefield through the AFC and if not that, at least a first round bye.

We lose tonight and it's pretty much over for those hopes.


----------



## Myers

This has been one of the weirdest half's that I can remember.


----------



## Notorious

We're gonna need the tuck-rule refs from 2002 back if we want to get this overturned.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I'm not calming shit down. I want fucking homefield through the AFC and if not that, at least a first round bye.
> 
> We lose tonight and it's pretty much over for those hopes.


Pats going through the AFC regardless where they play :cool2


----------



## TKOK

Champ said:


> looked like it touched ginn's leg


Nah it went right past his leg.


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Pats going through the AFC regardless where they play :cool2


Do not want to play the Texans in Reliant, after seeing how crazy that crowd was last year, those guys are going to be even crazier this year.


----------



## SP103

I think the correct call was made there-Ginn didn't touch it. It touch a super weird bounce, but no contact. If anything this just woke up the NE crowd. Hard to do-it's usually full of people who should be bringing their own coffins.


----------



## TKOK

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Do not want to play the Texans in Reliant, after seeing how crazy that crowd was last year, those guys are going to be even crazier this year.


If you guys lose this game i wouldn't want to go into Mile High Stadium either. Bronco's are really hot. I know NE beat them eariler but they are better now.


----------



## Bushmaster

Pats really disappointing me today. Defense has been pretty decent but their awesome offense has been so stagnant, that Shane fumble hurt too. They are really going to need to make some adjustments for sure. They really are lucky just to be down by 11 atm.


----------



## SP103

49's have a lot of offensive weapons and a good defense. Scary combo. 

I'm a little weary of the amount of the holding the niners are getting away with on the offensive line.


----------



## MrMister

I get your frustration Notorious. It's Super Bowl or bust for the Patriots. SF is an elite team and if you can't beat them at home, you're going to have trouble with Denver or Houston on the road. Denver far moreso. Broncos are in kill mode.


----------



## Myers

To be fair though, the Niners defense is the best in the NFL. The Pats shouldn't have a problem putting up 30+ against the Broncos or the Texans.


----------



## Notorious

I expected to use struggle a little bit offensively against the 49ers. Obviously I knew we weren't gonna be dropping 35+ against the Niners D.

But what disappoints me is that the team is playing so soft offensively, they're playing almost as if they're scared of the Niners D. As far as the Pats defense goes, everyone knows they're not that strong and they're highly inconsistent. And one thing they're not built for is playing from behind.

We're coming out of halftime trailing by two touchdowns and it's the 49ers ball, so now because of the offense not playing to their ability they've put the team in a hole that we probably won't be able to overcome. Not with the way the defense is playing and not the way the offense is playing.


----------



## MrMister

Myers said:


> To be fair though, the Niners defense is the best in the NFL. The Pats shouldn't have a problem putting up 30+ against the Broncos or the Texans.


Houston perhaps; we did see NE dismantle and dominate them last week. Denver not so sure. Broncos are a fearsomely good team right now.


----------



## Champ

there we go mccourty.


----------



## Notorious

No lie, I'm scared as shit of Denver. Non-homer talk, I think they're coming out of the AFC. Peyton with a great defense is just a bad, bad, combination for his opponents.

And Belichick should've moved McCourty to safety a long time ago.


----------



## Myers

Ridley :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Well Ridley is done for the season.


----------



## HeatWave

The Riddler strikes again


----------



## Svart

For cryin' out loud..

'double face palm'


----------



## TKOK

:lmao


----------



## Notorious

Well Goodnight New England...

Looks like we're playing in the 1st round. Disappointed much, but oh well.


----------



## Myers

GORE with the save!


----------



## TKOK

TBF to ridley. that was probably afumble even in good conditions. Helmet right on the ball.


----------



## Champ

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Well Goodnight New England...
> 
> Looks like we're playing in the 1st round. Disappointed much, but oh well.


in b4 weeden beats peyton



HeatWave said:


> The Riddler strikes again


touche sean


----------



## Notorious

Damn I like Ridley, but now he's fucked.

B.B.'s probably lost all faith in him, he's probably not getting back in the game and he probably won't start next week.

Let the Vereen era begin...


----------



## HeatWave

Niners ain't playin...My goodness

Thank you for recognizing @Champ


----------



## Notorious

The worst game I've seen the Patriots play in years. Just not their night.


----------



## Myers

I almost feel bad for the Pats, this is unreal for them.


----------



## MrMister

This is just an ass kicking now.

Love the play call after the turnover. Go for the KO shot.


----------



## TKOK

49ers just straight up murdering the patriots.


----------



## SP103

Well.
If you're going to suck. Suck it big time. 

#2 seed is still within reach for New England with Baltimore losing today.


----------



## Champ

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> The worst game I've seen the Patriots play in years. Just not their night.


right up there with that playoff game against the jets

game against the cards was pretty brutal as well


----------



## Notorious

SP103 said:


> Well.
> If you're going to suck. Suck it big time.
> 
> #2 seed is still within reach for New England with Baltimore losing today.


Baltimore isn't a worry right now for the #2 seed. Only way we get 2nd seed now is if we win out and Denver loses one more time.


----------



## Myers

60 MPH pass by Kaepernick, that's crazy.


----------



## TKOK

Sub in any 49ers for Sharpe.


----------



## Champ

pats can easily get back into this, but it has to start with a touchdown on this drive.


----------



## TKOK

heck of a catch. even if it was out of bounds.


----------



## Notorious

Champ said:


> pats can easily get back into this, but it has to start with a touchdown on this drive.


Cut the bullshit, it's over man.

The only positive to take from this game is that the Patriots don't have to beat the 49ers to make it back to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Champ

touchdown woodhead. 

one at a time.


----------



## HeatWave

They called Frank Gore's TD back? It's not showing up on the game boxscore but more importantly, my fantasy football boxscore


----------



## TKOK

They didn't.


----------



## Notorious

The 49ers should have 4 TD's: Delaney Walker, Moss, Crabtree and Gore's rushing TD.

Hey Stax, I guess it was a good idea to start KAERPERNICK :side:


----------



## TKOK

Seahawks oughta be a real test to the 49ers. all of a sudden they are putting up points and they got a good defense.


----------



## HeatWave

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> The 49ers should have 4 TD's: Delaney Walker, Moss, Crabtree and Gore's rushing TD.
> 
> Hey Stax, I guess it was a good idea to start KAERPERNICK :side:



Yeah Gore's is the only TD not showing up..Says he has 16 carries for 68 yards 0 TDs

But yeah, thanks to whoever told me to start Kap..I can't knock Kap, I'll just blame myself for putting Dalton in that other slot instead of Romo..That may be the difference in the end


----------



## Myers

They said something about how it was a fumble recovery so it wasn't a rushing TD, which doesn't make to much sense.


----------



## MrMister

They'll correct it at some point. Gore obviously scored that TD. It could be your league doesn't count fumble recovery TDs which would be really lame.

You're welcome on the Kaep advice.


----------



## TKOK

he has no rushing td's cause they scored it as a fumble return td.


----------



## HeatWave

Myers said:


> They said something about how it was a fumble recovery so it wasn't a rushing TD, which doesn't make to much sense.





Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> he has no rushing td's cause they scored it as a fumble return td.


----------



## Notorious

Ridley hasn't gotten back in the game since he fumbled and he probably won't. Although he did mess up today I do think how hard Belichick is on him really doesn't help. I understand he's still learning but there's no reason to yank him if he makes any little mistake. I think BB putting him under that much of a pressure harms him more than helps him, he doesn't give Ridley any room to make a mistake.


----------



## Champ

touchdown tom.

still standing by your comments, notorious?


----------



## Aid

Only down 2 TDs in 15 minutes. Brady's got this. :brady


----------



## Notorious

Yes I do. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## TKOK

gotta take some time off this clock.


----------



## HeatWave

Don't ever doubt Brady


----------



## Champ

time to make this a one possession game.


----------



## TKOK

Geuss the ball wasn't catchable. cause he ran right into james.


----------



## Notorious

I know what Brady's capable of...and I know what the 49ers defense is capable of.


----------



## Champ

good stuff, wes.


----------



## Svart

Brady is pissed.


----------



## TKOK

shit.


----------



## Champ

one possession game.


----------



## Notorious

Still not believing.


----------



## Aid

Look who's coming back. We've got a game here.


----------



## MrMister

:lmao Notorious


We could be witnessing one of the greatest comebacks of all time here guys.

Fuck yeah jinxed it. You're welcome Niners fans.


----------



## killacamt

never doubt the Patriots


----------



## HeatWave

Can we change the title of this thread to "Brady believers assemble(Except for Notorious)" ?


----------



## Notorious

I'LL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE IT.


----------



## TKOK

I take back the killing the patriots commnet. Can mrmr delete that post. it never happened.


----------



## MrMister

I stand by Notorious. I don't think it can be done.

I'll still mark out if I'm wrong though.

Anyone else think that PI was bogus?


----------



## SP103

Wilfork just got a forearm stuffed down his throat. 

C'mon Notorious. This is NE. They can do this.


----------



## SP103

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> I stand by Notorious. I don't think it can be done.
> 
> I'll still mark out if I'm wrong though.
> 
> Anyone else think that PI was bogus?


No because they missed the one before on the flea flicker-then failed to call SF for 12 man on the field when NE came out of the huddle. Make up call? little bit but deserved.


----------



## MrMister

This 2nd half has been great.


----------



## Champ

ninko's a beast.


----------



## TKOK

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> I stand by Notorious. I don't think it can be done.
> 
> I'll still mark out if I'm wrong though.
> 
> Anyone else think that PI was bogus?


me.


----------



## Myers

Ugh even if the niners end up with a win, I am not to happy with how many points they are giving up.


----------



## Stad

That PI call was awful, he tripped over his own feet.


----------



## TKOK

Fuck this.


----------



## Champ

lloyd's been stellar all season. one of the more reliable targets in the league.


----------



## TripleG

Patriots are going to win this game. 49ers have just blown this game every step of the way. 

And think of this. Niners missed a FG & Brady's tackle saved a TD from taking place. That is 7 pts right now that they lost. How big is that right now?


----------



## Mikey Damage

WTF!?

I turned off the game once it was 31-3.

WTF!?


----------



## TKOK

oh dear god.


----------



## Champ

TOUCHDOWN WOODHEAD.

SUP NOTORIOUS?


----------



## Notorious

I ALWAYS BELIEVED. :brady2 :brady2 :brady2


----------



## Svart

Holy shit! The greatest comeback I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Aid

Tied up. Pats came back.


----------



## Ruckus

49'ers with dat chokejob. :lmao

Patriots with dat comeback. :mark:


----------



## MrMister

Merry Mikey Damage said:


> WTF!?
> 
> I turned off the game once it was 31-3.
> 
> WTF!?


Brady is what's up. This is one of the greatest comebacks I've ever seen.


----------



## killacamt

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I'LL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE IT.


do you believe now???


----------



## Mikey Damage

what

the 

fuck


----------



## SP103

Down 31-3 against the best defensive in the league. 

Tom Brady. 

You can't kill him. He's the Cloverfield monster of the NFL.

And then give up that. fuck.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## TomahawkJock

:brady2


----------



## Stad

:lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

The hell 49ers?


----------



## Mikey Damage

this is bullshit but whatever. i had us losing this game...

but didn't expect to lose via a 31-3 lead.


----------



## Notorious

See this is the shit I'm talking about. As soon as I start believing again, they pull this shit off.

This is why I didn't wanna fucking believe.


----------



## Bushmaster

WTF have I done. I go to watch TLC because Pats just killed me and now its 31-31?

Maybe I shouldnt watch lol bad kick coverage.


----------



## Champ

crabtree trolling


----------



## HeatWave

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TKOK

really needed that.


----------



## Stad

TD 9ers.


----------



## TripleG

Oh wow Pats. Oops. 

Is this going to turn into a QB shoot out in the last 6 minutes?


----------



## MrMister

THIS GAME IS OFFICIALLY INSANE:mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Two great defenses going at it here tonight fellers. *


----------



## Mikey Damage

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Headliner

Brady must be like "fuck, I just got off the field".


----------



## killacamt

are you kidding me right now???


----------



## Notorious

SEE THIS WHY I DIDN'T BELIEVE.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

:lmao I'll be damned


----------



## TomahawkJock

We need a Kaepernick smilie.


----------



## HeatWave

Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> really needed that.


I know I did


----------



## SP103

Ahh. Why wasn't that catch reviewed? Hello? Rules?


----------



## TKOK

CroftyClause said:


> *Two great defenses going at it here tonight fellers. *


well 49ers defense was showing up for 1 half.


----------



## Mikey Damage

poor 49ers defense didn't get much of a break.


----------



## Stad

SP103 said:


> Ahh. Why wasn't that catch reviewed? Hello? Rules?


What was there to review? he clearly caught that, lol.


----------



## Notorious

All you fools forgot how good the Niners defense is and how terrible the Patriots defense can be.


----------



## TKOK

Defense choose a hell of a time to see that the second half had started.


----------



## Mikey Damage

nice answer defense!!

let's ice it this drive, please.


----------



## HeatWave

Yo man, get Bedpan Jr. off the field..


----------



## SP103

stadw0n306 said:


> What was there to review? he clearly caught that, lol.


It was close enough they should of looked at it. Clearly this rule of reviewing all scoring plays is not followed.


----------



## Arya Dark

*The Pats got an extra 10-15 seconds...the clock stopped after that 3rd down sack for whatever reason.*


----------



## MrMister

SP103 said:


> It was close enough they should of looked at it. Clearly this rule of reviewing all scoring plays is not followed.


They reviewed it. All it took was one look.


----------



## SP103

CroftyClause said:


> *The Pats got an extra 10-15 seconds...the clock stopped after that 3rd down sack for whatever reason.*


Yeah I thought NE called a TO.

NE play by play said refs called an injury timeout on a SF player.


----------



## Notorious

Just can't trust this damn defense.


----------



## Arya Dark

SP103 said:


> It was close enough they should of looked at it. Clearly this rule of reviewing all scoring plays is not followed.


*They reviewed it in real time. They didn't have to stop the game to see that the TD was legit. *


----------



## Champ

back to the offense.


----------



## Mikey Damage

well the pats are obviously going to score a TD here and tie it.

we fucked up. had to get two first downs. poor.


----------



## TripleG

Niners o not doing a very good job of giving their defense a rest, are they?


----------



## Notorious

Merry Mikey Damage said:


> well the pats are obviously going to score a TD here and tie it.
> 
> we fucked up. had to get two first downs. poor.


Nice reverse jinx :side:


----------



## SP103

Patriots return punts=holding call. 

It's automatic.


----------



## TripleG

Niners have missed some big game ending plays here. Should have had that safety and they could have taken that ball away on the Woodhead drop.

EDIT: Never mind. That 4th down miss should ice it for the Niners.


----------



## Notorious

Game over.


----------



## Headliner

That's what you get for trying to be a fucking superhero Brady. Should of punted.


----------



## TKOK

that defense


----------



## SP103

what the fuck was that? Punt the fucking ball? Josh McDaniels-You fucking dick.


----------



## Myers

GAME OVER!


----------



## Mikey Damage

shocked that super tom couldn't drive the field.


----------



## MrMister

Going for it there is ok. Not crazy about the play, but going for it is ok.


----------



## Notorious

So Champ, what were you saying about believing?


----------



## SP103

Well even with a loss I'm still happy this team didn't turn over and die. They put up 31 points on the best defense in the league. They rarely turn the ball over, and you never see NE give up a pick-6. ever. So in my mind NE has a loss but a win in morale. 

Close out the season 12-4 and with a bit of luck get the #2 seed if Peyton can have a floppy game.


----------



## HeatWave

Only needed 2-3 yards..Odd playcall by Pats..Great effort though..At least they didn't go out like punks like a few of these other teams


----------



## Headliner

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Going for it there is ok. Not crazy about the play, but going for it is ok.


Or you can play on the side of caution to give yourself a chance.


----------



## Svart

Collinsworth was right. Woodhead made it easier for the 49ers. Shame.


----------



## SP103

Gonna play bitchy pats fan here for a minute:

Loss to Baltimore-Replacement refs.
Loss to Arizona-Team that started 4-0. Well that happens.
Loss to Seattle-Who knew?
Loss to SF-Reasonable. And who cares, its an NFC team. 

Wins-Denver, Indy, Houston. 3 out of 4 losses are playoff bound teams.


----------



## MrMister

Headliner said:


> Or you can play on the side of caution to give yourself a chance.


They gave themselves the final chance on 4th down. They have Tom Brady at QB and their defense is suspect. Nothing wrong with the decision really. If you get it, you still have plenty of time to score. If you punt you get the ball with a lot less time with what would probably be the same field position. There was also no guarantee they'd get the ball back. 

This isn't the first time the Patriots have put the game on the line on a crucial late 4th down. It's just how they do things.


----------



## TKOK

HeatWave said:


> Only needed 2-3 yards..Odd playcall by Pats..Great effort though..At least they didn't go out like punks like a few of these other teams


They probably get the first if they run a short route. Bowman was playing pretty far off.


----------



## TripleG

Oh man. This game ain't over yet.


----------



## TKOK

Yeah buddy.


----------



## Notorious

I'm more confident coming out of this game then I was before.

Tonight showed me that this team offensively is capable of turning it on against any defense. Scoring 28 consecutive points against the Niners defense? Shit is impressive.

It's too bad these guys waited till they were down by 28 to stop playing soft and play aggressive. If they came out of gate aggressive, the Patriots win this game.


----------



## Svart

This loss doesn't feel as bad as it should. That comeback was a very huge victory in itself.


----------



## Mikey Damage

huge wins.

now we can lose next week, and still take the division.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Niners/Seahawks game less appealing now.


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm so glad the 49ers got the win over the Patriots tonight. Made all the East Coast bias analysts have to deal with a legit West Coast team able to go on the road and pull out a victory. I was getting flashbacks of the NFC Divisional game from last year with the quick lead and then we started to play soft and allow the Pats to come back. Boy was that nerve-wracking. But glad LMJ made that huge kickoff return and then Crabtree caught his second TD of the night. I have to admit, I don't know how this game would've gone had Alex Smith played. Kaepernick was impressive tonight for sure.


----------



## Magic

lol, RGIII is about to make the playoffs too. WHAT A ROOKIE CLASS.


----------



## kobra860

The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> lol, RGIII is about to make the playoffs too. WHAT A ROOKIE CLASS.


And win the division. :rg3


----------



## Stax Classic

Sarcasm1 said:


> Niners/Seahawks game less appealing now.


What? :kobe Seahawks scored 50+ 2 games in a row(against shit teams), Niners just fucking beat NE, how's that make it less appealing?


----------



## Aid

ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> What? :kobe Seahawks scored 50+ 2 games in a row(against shit teams), Niners just fucking beat NE, how's that make it less appealing?


I suppose because even if the Niners lose, they still win the division if they beat Arizona the next week. If they had lost, this match would have been for the division.

It'll still be a good matchup, and they are both on a roll. I still find it very appealing.


----------



## Stax Classic

There's a reason they moved it to the Sunday night game


----------



## TomahawkJock

Chiefs should get KIRK COUSINS.


----------



## Perfect Poster

TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs should get KIRK COUSINS.


No I want him to have a successful career.


----------



## Stax Classic

Perfect Poster said:


> No I want him to have a successful career.


Vikings should get Cousins, hand it off to Ponder, toss it to Rudolph and Harvin all game, blind side protected by Kalil.


----------



## Obfuscation

lol. Nobody wants to go to the Chiefs.

#worstteamintheleague.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Well, I feel sorry for the first pick in the draft then. Hell, he will probably pull a Bo Jackson just so he don't have to play for the Chiefs.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't even know what the Chiefs should be aiming for come the draft. Oakland is obvious. It's a QB. Chiefs...it seems they have problems everywhere.

Being a fan like you are Tomahawk, you'd probably be able to piece together which is more essential for the team.


----------



## TomahawkJock

CB to go with Flowers, WR opposite Bowe (who might not even come back), QB, PASS RUSHER, ILB since like Belcher is gone and shit. Another safety to go with Berry. 

Yeah we have a lot of needs. And I can't even really figure out which one we need the most. I'd say QB but the draft class is just so shit. Geno Smith is the best QB and his stock should be like a 1st rounder in the middle of the round, not the top pick in the draft. Bad situation Chiefs are in.


----------



## Notorious

WATCH OUT! HE'S GOT GETTIN AWAY FROM THE COPS SPEED!


----------



## Humph

> That was the 6th time Chris Johnson has rushed for a TD over 80 yards, the MOST in NFL history.


That's fucking impressive.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Sanchez sure is amazing.


----------



## Xile44

Wow fuck Sanchez


----------



## TKOK

Sanchez with the 4 :favre


----------



## DH

"Nobody hits the home run like Chris Johnson"

LOLJETS. Sanchez should not be in the NFL, my god.


----------



## Stad

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> I don't even know what the Chiefs should be aiming for come the draft. Oakland is obvious. It's a QB. Chiefs...it seems they have problems everywhere.
> 
> Being a fan like you are Tomahawk, you'd probably be able to piece together which is more essential for the team.


He's coming.


----------



## Stad

:lmao Fucking Jets man.


----------



## HeatWave

> Mark Sanchez. Still the best USC quarterback in the NFL.


----------



## kobra860

The hilarious thing about the game is that Tebow was 0 for 1 on passing and still had a higher passer rating than Sanchez.


----------



## chronoxiong

How is Mark Sanchez that pathetic as the QB of the Jets right now? Why did they give him an extension? Better yet, why did they trade up in the Draft to choose him that high back then either? He was ALWAYS overrated coming out of USC. He only started one year in College. The history of USC QBs haven't been great and he continues to make that list true. Matt Barkley is next to either join that list or prove them wrong. But back to the Jets, they really need to let Tebow start or even Greg McElroy. This team is shambles and they need to clean house in when the offseason begins in a few weeks.


----------



## TKOK

Jets are a joke. They'll probably sign Alex Smith next year to fuck over Sanchez even more.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Sanchez won't be back at all. I just don't see why they would keep him.


----------



## MrMister

Miami is still alive. They're a lot better than I thought they would be. I mean it's doubtful they make it in, but they're really not that bad, and probably weren't as bad as I thought they were last season.

Rams are still in it too.

Giants, Cowboys, Redskins, Bengals, Steelers, Bears, Seahawks, Dolphins, Vikings, Rams all face must win games in week 16. Who did I miss? There are quite a few teams in the NFC still alive.


----------



## Notorious

I do not approve of this new thread title.


----------



## MrMister

You gotta believe Notorious. BELIEVE.


----------



## Notorious

Believing got us so far on Sunday...


----------



## MrMister

Believing is for suckers. I agree.

Ok, Greg McElroy is the starter for the Jets this week. Might still be alive for a playoff spot had they started him earlier. Probably not though. Jets suck.


----------



## Magic

it was the notorious curse guys.

He didn't believe while they were coming back, they tied it and he stated he did believe, and then everything fell apart. BE AFRAID OF NOTORIOUS' PRAISE.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I would be shocked if the Falcons nor Texans made the Super Bowl.

I see the Pats and Broncos beating the Texans.

I see the Packers, Giants, 49ers, and Seahawks beating the Falcons.

Who is better between the Falcons and Texans? Probably the Texans.


----------



## TKOK

TomahawkJock said:


> Sanchez won't be back at all. I just don't see why they would keep him.


big ass cap hit if they cut him


----------



## Notorious

Merry Mikey Damage said:


> I would be shocked if the Falcons nor Texans made the Super Bowl.
> 
> I see the Pats and Broncos beating the Texans.
> 
> I see the Packers, Giants, 49ers, and Seahawks beating the Falcons.
> 
> Who is better between the Falcons and Texans? Probably the Texans.


The Texans & Falcons are both overrated IMO and I don't see either of them making it to the SB. The Texans have the better chance of the two IMO as they are the better team but there's two reasons why I don't see them beating either the Broncos or Pats.

1. Their secondary is terrible and will struggle mightily against Brady and Peyton.
2. Matt Schaub shrinks under pressure and has a history of disappearing in big games, especially national TV games so I have low expectations for him in a playoff game especially considering he's 30+ years old and has never played in one.


----------



## HeatWave

Merry Mikey Damage said:


> I would be shocked if the Falcons nor Texans made the Super Bowl.
> 
> I see the Pats and Broncos beating the Texans.
> 
> I see the Packers, Giants, 49ers, and Seahawks beating the Falcons.
> 
> Who is better between the Falcons and Texans? Probably the Texans.


I'd be shocked if Falcons or Texans win a playoff game..

oh and anyone going into Seattle in the playoffs is losing, which is why I'm holding my breath with Green Bay..Giants have their number and a Seattle homegame against some unlucky team is looming and this guy right here is hoping to dodge both lol


and I still believe the SB is the NFC's to lose, but Pats have the best shot of all AFC teams to knock a NFC team off..


----------



## kobra860

Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> big ass cap hit if they cut him


That's what they get for giving him a huge contract that he didn't deserve. Honestly, it seems like the Jets wanted to sabotage Sanchez by bringing in Tebow right after they gave him his big contract.


----------



## Magic

not really. sanchez was just awful. people need to stop making bad excuses for him.

on the other hand, tebow got completely fucked over in this whole situation. I feel bad for the guy. Rex should get canned too.


----------



## kobra860

I'm not making excuses for Sanchez. He's been terrible for a while now. Even without Tebow he still would have stunk it up this year.


----------



## Irish Jet

Mike Tannenbaum and Woody Johnson have pretty much destroyed what should have been a very promising era for the Jets. Rex isn't blameless and lord knows the majority of the "circus" headlines are down to him. But I think you'll find that those circus headlines weren't quite as bad when the Jets were actually winning and the winning was down to Rex.

Sanchez probably never had the personality to be an NFL QB, he showed he had the talent but his confidence has completely gone. He's pretty much an even more damaged David Carr at this point. His contract extension is one of the worst moves in the history of he NFL, probably second to acquiring Tim Tebow. For this Mike Tannenbaum should be shot. In the head. I don't blame us for picking him, the NFL is about getting franchise QB's, sometimes you have to swing and miss, but we kept swinging with this guy and pretty much swung our way into a coma. We have to move on from Sanchez now, 14m hit I think if we cut him and even more if we cut him the following season, so yeah we're fucked but we have to bite the bullet and take the hit now, that albatross has to fucking go. 

As for Rex. I genuinely feel that had he had a good to elite NFL QB, he probably has two SB rings as our HC. He's all about defense, and although that limits him it's still worth it when the defense improves to the extent ours has under Rex. I'd give at least another year in a new regime, with a new QB, the only possible downgrade to Sanchez was acquired last offseason, so you can't really not improve. That young front on that defense is developing well, with Mo the fucking beast Wilkerson at the heart of it. I'd rather see Rex over that unit that just about anyone.

Edit: Also, as much as I hate Tebow as a player, I don't doubt he's telling the truth when he says Tannenbaum and Woody Johnson lied to him about his role. For all his flaws, Tebow is a good guy while Tannebaum and Johnson are very bad people.


----------



## Magic

please change the thread title to SANCHIZE. plz.


----------



## Stax Classic




----------



## Magic

better than lil wayne


----------



## TKOK

I found this while browsing


----------



## Tha Masta

Let's see, Skins can clinch a playoff spot, if:
They win, NYG, CHI, & MIN all lose.

Let's go Skins!

Let's go HOU & ARI!

For the 1st time ever,

Let's go BAL!


----------



## #Mark

Hell yeah.. Better off just winning out though. We control our own destiny.


----------



## Tha Masta

Yes.
That's needs to happen to. 


Go Skins!


----------



## HeatWave

Who is harder to beat between the Texans/Falcons? Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Arcade

Did everyone forget about the Texans vs Broncos game that happened earlier this season?


----------



## TomahawkJock

Anyone think Casey Heyward could take home DROY? He has been huge for Green Bay this year.


----------



## Notorious

Arcade said:


> Did everyone forget about the Texans vs Broncos game that happened earlier this season?


The Broncos are a much better team now than they were back in week 4 or whenever the Texans played them. And even with the Broncos still finding themselves and learning how to play with each other, they came close to beating the Texans.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

And the Texans defense is worse due to injuries.


----------



## Notorious

Question...which one of these players would you rather have going forward: J.J. Watt or Von Miller?


----------



## Stax Classic

Rather have a LB that can pass and rush defend than a DE who just pressures.

Would I rather have Patrick Willis or DeMarcus Ware? Willis every day.


----------



## MrMister

It's kinda like saying would you rather have Adrian Peterson or Walter Payton. Woah, woah did you just put Sweetness and All Day in the same sentence?

Yes, yes I did. It's probably more ridiculous to compare Miller and Watt's level of play to those two, but I'm not sure Watt and Miller are that different when compared to each other in that they'll both give you similar things. All this bullshit being said, I'd take Watt?:side:


----------



## TRDBaron

#Mark said:


> Hell yeah.. Better off just winning out though. We control our own destiny.


I hope so, i haven't seen the Redskins in the playoffs since i started following the NFL regularly in 2008.
I'm just glad that since a while i can watch the games live on NFL.com or other streaming sites, downloading them afterwards sucks. 
I have to say though, there are not many American Football fans here in Holland but if you see them they are mostly Giants or Patriots fans, bunch of band wagoners...


----------



## HeatWave

I want the Redskins in the playoffs too..As a Packers fan, I like our chances against them


----------



## TomahawkJock

I still think Casey Heyward is being overlooked for a possible DROY. Yeah, Keuchly has been good but I would have to say, Heyward has been a whole lot more important in Green Bay's defense than any other rookie for any other team. 19 passes defended, 6 INTs. Great numbers for a rookie.


----------



## Arcade

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> The Broncos are a much better team now than they were back in week 4 or whenever the Texans played them. And even with the Broncos still finding themselves and learning how to play with each other, they came close to beating the Texans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


The Broncos schedule have been pretty easy, especially when their last two games are against the Browns and the Chiefs.


----------



## Notorious

Let's not act like the Texans haven't had an easy schedule too...


----------



## Arcade

Texans schedule isn't the toughest in the league, but it isn't a cakewalk either. Broncos haven't really beaten anybody significant on their win streak except for the Ravens, who've lost two games in a row before facing the Broncos.


----------



## Notorious

And what teams have the Texans beaten?

A Broncos team that was still learning how to play with each other? An injury-riddle Bears team? The LOLLions?


----------



## Magic

Am I the only one that still has troubles understanding all the rules that NFL contracts have and all their cap loopholes? I gotta say they have the most confusing and worst cap/contract in all sports.


----------



## Notorious

I don't either.


----------



## Coffey

Oh my fucking god, please tell me someone has an HD screenshot of Steve Young's jacket! :lol :lol

*EDIT:*


----------



## TKOK

Tebow's going to the Jags after the season.


----------



## Perfect Poster

It's so hard to watch this team. Their skill position players just aren't very... skilled (aside from Calvin, obv.). Leshoure has no breakaway speed whatsoever. Best being done for his career really killed our run game. He was the home run hitter for us. Now we're stuck with two power backs that probably can barely reach 4.6 on the 40. Smh.


----------



## CamillePunk

That's a good look for Steve Young.


----------



## Stad

Walk-In said:


> Oh my fucking god, please tell me someone has an HD screenshot of Steve Young's jacket! :lol :lol
> 
> *EDIT:*


Looks fresh as fuck tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation

WHY did Lions try that play? Their pass game is the strong point. That was disappointing.

Let Megatron break that record already.


----------



## Perfect Poster

This team needs some defensive playmakers. Their back 7 is just awful. Don't cause nearly enough turnovers. That's what got them to the playoffs last year. Had about 10 more picks and 6-7 more fumbles. Better get some game changers this year and ditch the shitty wide 9.


----------



## Obfuscation

RECORD BROKEN

:mark:

Dude is unreal tonight. Set like 5 NFL records in one game.


----------



## Magic

CALVIN DA GOD. BREAKING RECORDS AND CURSES(MADDEN) EVERYWHERE.


----------



## MrMister

For sure if curses exist (they don't) gods are immune to them.


----------



## Obfuscation

Should have changed the thread name to CALVIN AKA GOD. :hmm:


----------



## HeatWave

That was such a BS record breaking catch..Felt like Favre/Strahan all over again


----------



## Champ

that's a wrap for the madden curse


----------



## HeatWave

Champ said:


> that's a wrap for the madden curse


Well that's the thing..You can make an argument he didn't it break for 1 of 2 reasons:

1. He still battled significant injuries throughout the year and his team is 4-11

or

2. You can say it's been broken due to the year Fitzgerald was on it and made it to the Pro Bowl

I need a 2 year streak personally..


----------



## kobra860

How do you get over 400 yards passing and still not get one passing touchdown?


----------



## MrMister

HeatWave said:


> Well that's the thing..You can make an argument he didn't it break for 1 of 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. He still battled significant injuries throughout the year and his team is 4-11
> 
> or
> 
> 2. You can say it's been broken due to the year Fitzgerald was on it and made it to the Pro Bowl
> 
> I need a 2 year streak personally..


Nah you can't spin it in anyway. Not seriously you can't. He just broke a Jerry Rice record. That's a big deal.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't see how any form of a "curse" could be placed on Megatron. His team isn't doing well. Means nothing. He is. He's accomplish so much in his career this season. Hell, just in the game tonight. 

"curse" shattered.


----------



## Perfect Poster

He just passed the curse to his shitty defense.

And I know he broke the record but smh being interviewed after losing by 13. Doubt he wants to be there.


----------



## HeatWave

I'm not spinning it..Fitzgerald had a really good year the year he was on it..and so did Eddie George to a degree, but nobody considers them breaking it..So......


----------



## Obfuscation

That's b/c there is no curse to begin with. Random hoopla by the ironic fact that some guys who got on the cover of a Madden game had a blah season following.


----------



## TKOK

kobra860 said:


> How do you get over 400 yards passing and still not get one passing touchdown?


You play for the lions.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Way to go Falcons! dude might have broke the record and that's impressive and can't take that away from him but aye they losr, Falcons won  I am happy


----------



## Arcade

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> And what teams have the Texans beaten?
> 
> A Broncos team that was still learning how to play with each other? An injury-riddle Bears team? The LOLLions?


More excuses. Too bad if your team is injury riddled, and learning how to play together isn't a great excuse either. What matters is that Texans beat the Broncos, Ravens when they were still hot, and the Bears when they were still hot. And there's no denying that the Broncos have one of the easiest schedule in the league, especially when their last two games are against the Browns and the Chiefs.


----------



## MrMister

Wait didn't Cutler not play against the Texans? Or he was KO'ed that game? At any rate, the Bears or Ravens aren't a quality win. Both teams have gaping holes. Neither are much better than Miami, which is to say they're both pretty mediocre.

What're you gonna do when/if Denver beats Houston in the playoffs?


Pretty geeked for today's games. Tons of playoff implications; it's like Christmas come early.:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Bengals knocking out Steelers for a spot in the Playoffs is what I'm gunning for. I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to see more young QB stars show up in the post season. Wilson, RGIII, LUCK. All are killing it with their teams. I'm digging the young guns showing their worth right now.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Over or under 150 yards for Brady Quinn? Sad that I have to ask that eh?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Wait didn't Cutler not play against the Texans? Or he was KO'ed that game? At any rate, the Bears or Ravens aren't a quality win. Both teams have gaping holes. Neither are much better than Miami, which is to say they're both pretty mediocre.
> 
> What're you gonna do when/if Denver beats Houston in the playoffs?
> 
> 
> Pretty geeked for today's games. Tons of playoff implications; it's like Christmas come early.:mark:


Cutler got KO'd either at the end of the 2nd quarter or in the beginning of the 3rd quarter, can't remember which one.

And they played the Ravens without Ray Lewis & Lardarius Webb, plus Ed Reed & Haloti Ngata got injured in that same game, and Terrell Suggs was playing his first game back from missing all those months being injured.

Now look I'm not saying the Texans are a bad team, they're a good team. But they are overrated, especially by their fans but that's understandable. I am of the belief that the Texans are pretenders. Can they prove me wrong? Yeah they can, but until they do I still stick with my original opinion.


----------



## Stax Classic

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Bengals knocking out Steelers for a spot in the Playoffs is what I'm gunning for. I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to see more young QB stars show up in the post season. Wilson, RGIII, LUCK. All are killing it with their teams. I'm digging the young guns showing their worth right now.


You seem to be missing somebody from your young QB in the post season list :mcgee1 Just because he's a second year player, HATER


----------



## Aid

Cutler was hit in the head halfway through the second quarter, but finally made his exit at halftime. Cutler at the time had the worst 1st quarter passer rating in the league and the best 4th quarter passer rating in the league. The Bears did only lose by 7. 

Anyways, I need a Ravens win and a Saints or Eagles win today on top of a Bears win. I'm not seeing that happening.

Oh, and congrats to Calvin. He's my favorite receiver in the league and the only player I have more than two jerseys of (his Georgia Tech, Detroit home, and Detroit Black alternative). I hope he breaks 2000 next week.


----------



## MrMister

Texans are going for home field. They obviously aren't pretenders lol.


----------



## Notorious

When I think of a pretender I think of a team that isn't as good their regular season says or fails to live up to their regular season hype in the playoffs.


----------



## Obfuscation

ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> You seem to be missing somebody from your young QB in the post season list :mcgee1 Just because he's a second year player, HATER


CK-NICK is already a lock for the post-season. Didn't need to be mentioned since he's a step above atm.


----------



## MrMister

A pretender is a team that looks good coming out the gate, but is exposed as a fraud, ie isn't actually a good team. For instance, the Cardinals were poster boy pretenders. Started 4-0 and are easily one of the worst teams in the league. While Houston might not be as good as their record indicates, they clearly are a good team. 

I won't see it as a failure if the Texans lose in the AFC title game.


----------



## Aid

And Notorious is right to believe they are pretenders. Both the Falcons and the Texans. They both have had some fluky victories and some luck. They both have had some injuries on defense to key players that may bite them in the playoffs. The Falcons have been in this spot before and lost in their first playoff game. The Texans Defense is actually allowing more yards through than before. Pretenders might not be the best word for it, but they aren't the best teams in their conference. 

I also believe that teams resting their stars for more than a week will disrupt their own momentum. I will definitely join Notorious in saying they won't go far if they both rest their starters next week as well as that bye week.


----------



## AEA

Anyone tell me what time the Seattle game starts GMT?


----------



## MrMister

Nah he's wrong. Pretender is too extreme of a label to put on playoff contending teams. There can be exceptions, but Houston and Atlanta aren't pretenders by any stretch. Are they clearly the best teams in each conference? Hell no. Parity rules these realms.




alex1997 said:


> Anyone tell me what time the Seattle game starts GMT?


It starts around 7:20 CST. Do the math from there. I think it's 6-8 hours difference. Not sure.


----------



## Notorious

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> A pretender is a team that looks good coming out the gate, but is exposed as a fraud, ie isn't actually a good team. For instance, the Cardinals were poster boy pretenders. Started 4-0 and are easily one of the worst teams in the league. While Houston might not be as good as their record indicates, they clearly are a good team.
> 
> I won't see it as a failure if the Texans lose in the AFC title game.


I will. A team with the best record in the conference should be Super Bowl or bust, anything less is a failure.


----------



## MrMister

Maybe in 1995 the HFA team should be SB or bust, but not anymore. Teams are too close together in this era.


----------



## Stax Classic

Atlanta and Houston aren't contenders, but that doesn't make them pretenders either. It's not one or the other at this point in the season, they've shown they can beat teams, but have histories that say they won't. Might that change this year? Don't know until it happens, but HFA teams lose as many second round games as they win of late, so what does it matter really?


----------



## Notorious

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Maybe in 1995 the HFA team should be SB or bust, but not anymore. Teams are too close together in this era.


Fair enough.

I guess them being eliminated in the AFC title game wouldn't necessary be a failure due to their team history...but they have higher expectations, Super Bowl expectations. But if they were to get eliminated in the AFC title game, I guess it would depend on how they lost, how hard they fought, etc.


----------



## Obfuscation

If you're a betting man, then wild card teams have shown they're the biggest lock over the last few seasons. 3 out of the last 5 to be exact. Or using the NFC as the possible pick. It's the much better overall conference and it's got a 4 out of 5 year streak going. Could continue. The prospects are always fun.


----------



## Notorious

So I should bet on the Redskins???

:rg3


----------



## MrMister

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I guess them being eliminated in the AFC title game wouldn't necessary be a failure due to their team history...but they have higher expectations, Super Bowl expectations. *But if they were to get eliminated in the AFC title game, I guess it would depend on how they lost, how hard they fought, etc.*


You're probably right that the team itself would see it as a failure. They should.

As for the bolded, yeah if they get blown out like they did against NE this season, that's a failure. If they play hard and it's a close loss, I just don't see that as failure really, just like I don't see the Patriots loss to the Giants in the last year's SB a failure, or the Ravens close loss to the Patriots as a failure. It's fucking tough to beat a good team in this game. 

omg I just implied the Giants were a good team what is wrong with me.


----------



## Notorious

One thing I've noticed about the Texans this year is that they're a little bit of frontrunners, they struggle playing from behind. Once the Patriots & Packers went up 14-0, the Texans kind of just rolled over and quit. Doesn't help that Matt Schaub has a history of disappearing in big games.

The Texans will at least be in the AFC title game. I don't see the Ravens, Bengals, Colts or Steelers coming to Houston and beating the Texans in Reliant. Pats-Denver should be interesting, especially if the game is actually in Denver.

But yeah I agree with Stocking Filled with Hayley Joy, whoever makes it out of the NFC will probably win. Just hopefully the Giants get KO'd and don't make the playoffs. Don't feel safe with those bastards around.


----------



## Obfuscation

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> So I should bet on the Redskins???
> 
> :rg3


Odds would be greatly in your favor :side:


----------



## Notorious

Wait so the Bengals still have a chance to win the AFC North? LOL.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, if they win tonight they'll be in iirc :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

My Predictions today for some big games.

Cowboys over Saints
Redskins over Eagles
Ravens over Giants 

Sets up the big game for the NFC East next week. Ravens aren't losing back to back home games.

Bengals over Steelers

Bengfals win a close one to finish off the Steelers playoffs.

Minnesota is a good upset pick with the way AP is playing.


----------



## JM

Steelers fans assemble.


----------



## Coffey

I really wish the NFL would do something about pass interference. I am not sure exactly what they can do but I hate so many games being determined by if the pass interference flag is thrown or not. Half the time it doesn't seem like receivers are even trying to catch the throws anymore but instead the play is designed for them to just act like they got shot, flop & hope for a bailout flag. It's annoying as fuck.


----------



## JM

Brett Keisel just whoopsed. 

Whoops.


----------



## Stax Classic

Adrian Peterson witnesses, assemble.


----------



## MrMister

Jax up on NE early lol.

Ok, Dallas D won't stop shit today. Need 5 TDs from :romo pls.

DE:mark:O


----------



## DH

Happy to say I was at the Lions game last night to watch Calvin break Rice's record. Of course I wore one of my brother's Atlanta sweaters since no way I was cheering for the lolLions.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Hoepfully we get a Cowboys and Redskins win today so we get SNF for the division next week :mark:


----------



## kobra860

MetalX said:


> My Predictions today for some big games.
> 
> Cowboys over Saints
> Redskins over Eagles
> Ravens over Giants
> 
> Sets up the big game for the NFC East next week. Ravens aren't losing back to back home games.
> 
> Bengals over Steelers
> 
> Bengfals win a close one to finish off the Steelers playoffs.
> 
> Minnesota is a good upset pick with the way AP is playing.


I think that the Saints will beat the Cowboys.


----------



## MrMister

Perfect Poster said:


> Hoepfully we get a Cowboys and Redskins win today so we get SNF for the division next week :mark:


Yeah it's been forever since Dallas and Washington played a meaningful late season game. The hype will be off the charts.

Both teams are in tough games atm though.

As long as you don't watch ESPN. They'll still be talking about the Jets and Giants.


----------



## Coffey

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> As long as you don't watch ESPN. They'll still be talking about the Jets and Giants.


*"TIM TEBOW COULD BE GOING HOME, TO JACKSONVILLE!"*


----------



## kobra860

Walk-In said:


> *"TIM TEBOW COULD BE GOING HOME, TO JACKSONVILLE!"*


Forget Tebowmania. This is the new face of ESPN: :rg3


----------



## TRDBaron

Just saw Fletcher puke on the field in HD quality, NFL.com's streams are the shit :lol


----------



## Blasko

Packers are unloading all sorts of stomps. Today is a good day~


----------



## Coffey

Green Bay with the 48-0 shit-kicking. Loving life, like Michelle McCool.


----------



## Coffey

Correction: 55-0. Good momentum going into the play-offs. Pack got hot at the right time. I think we got a shot at the Super Bowl this year.


----------



## Arcade

I don't really care for the Texans losing today. The Vikings need to win out to make it to the playoffs, plus I want to see them get into the playoffs to make sure that the Cowboys don't get in.


----------



## Champ

Walk-In said:


> I think we got a shot at the Super Bowl this year.


why wouldn't you have a shot


----------



## Coffey

Champ said:


> why wouldn't you have a shot


The way the season started & with the finish to the infamous Seattle Monday Night game, it was in question early in the season. Not to mention the Bears starting out 7-1 it looked like we weren't going to win the division. It took both the Bears falling apart & Green Bay turning it around to get to this point. Now they're hot & heading into the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

The Patriots can still get homefield throughout the AFC. All we need is to beat the Dolphins at home next week and the Texans to lose to the Colts in Indy next week.

And if Denver wins out as well the Texans could drop to 3rd.

Should be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Stad

Steelers :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*

Guess I was right :kobe3



JM said:


> You forgot the Steelers bro. Whoops.





Notorious E.L.F. said:


> I didn't forget the Steelers.
> 
> I just have a feeling that between the Ravens & Steelers, one of them won't make the playoffs. I know I could be wrong, but idk I just have a feeling.





JM said:


> You're probably wrong bro :kobe3


----------



## Tha Masta

Skins win.
But, it should have never been that close.

The D better show up next week.
They need to stop giving up so many 3rd downs.

1 more game left.

We Want Dallas.... We Want Dallas.... We Want Dallas!!!!!!




NO is Garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Conquistador

:romo


----------



## Arya Dark

*Ahhh couldn't be sweeter for a Bengals fan right now. Clinched a playoff birth while eliminating the Steelers. :hayden2*


----------



## Magic

JM used my kobe smiley? what a ***.


COLTS.


----------



## CamillePunk

Bengals will win the division calling it now. Ravens will lose out as I predicted 3 weeks ago (0-3 since).


----------



## El Barto

Really wish we would stop shitting the bed. Two years in a row we lay an egg at home after clinching the division.


----------



## Tha Masta

Come on NO, pick 6 right here!!


----------



## Tha Masta

That is still NO's ball!


----------



## Brye

Jimmy Graham with dat hustle.


----------



## Tha Masta

Yes!
NO wins!


----------



## TRDBaron

Washington wins and Dallas just lost to New Orleans in a thriller, good day to be a Redskins fan.


----------



## kobra860

El Conquistador said:


> :romo


:brees


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

jets will always be on espn, espn is in love with soap operas.


----------



## Stad

Charles with his 2nd 200+ rushing game of the season, 2nd best back in the league IMO. It's a shame it was wasted on such a garbage season.


----------



## Brye

So it looks like we've got our six AFC playoffs teams set.

Texans
Broncos
Patriots
Ravens
Bengals
Colts

Glad to see Colts/Bengals be the two wild card teams.

NFC we've just got Falcons, San Fran and Green Bay.


----------



## TripleG

Giants look absolutely dreadful right now.


----------



## Tha Masta

TD BAL!
24-7

Poor it on those bums!


----------



## TomahawkJock

If the Chiefs had a good QB, they would be so much fucking better. It's crazy how much a QB does for a team. Charles works his ass off all year long, just for Quinn or Cassel to fuck it up when KC really needs a score. It irritates me so much and I can't wait till we finally get a Franchise QB. We haven't had one of those since LEN FUCKING DAWSON.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

giants fucking blow


----------



## Perfect Poster

So you're gonna try to hit the Keno on Geno?

Eh? Eh?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

i got to see geno play for 2 seasons. guy is good.


----------



## Stad

GENO IS COMING.


----------



## Tha Masta

Looks like the Giants are packing it in, for the rest of the game.
30-7 
Maybe the season. :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster

So we still get Cowboys/Redskins for the division next week? Awesome :mark:


----------



## Tha Masta

This game is over.
Over in the 1st half, but still. 


We Want Dallas!!!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Geno is a graet player, good guy, i see him around campus a lot. hope he does great in the NFL. bruce irvin been doing well.


----------



## Tha Masta

ARI's only TD, on a FG block.



It's officially over.
33-14


Let's go SF!


----------



## BarackYoMama

So let me guess, even thought last week the Giants played bad(according to the media) in there lost to the Falcons, this week we'll hear about how great the Ravens played right?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

no we will hear about the shit play from corey webster.


----------



## Stad

GOD said:


> Geno is a graet player, good guy, i see him around campus a lot. hope he does great in the NFL. bruce irvin been doing well.


You go to school with em?


----------



## Aid

Priceless Blaze said:


> So let me guess, even thought last week the Giants played bad(according to the media) in there lost to the Falcons, this week we'll hear about how great the Ravens played right?


We won't hear about the Falcons being anything but a fluke unless they win a playoff game. It is what it is, and you really can't blame anyone for thinking that, especially since Atlanta was in this exact same spot two years ago and lost to the Packers badly in their first playoff game after the bye. Then they lost to the Giants just as badly last year in the first round of the playoffs. It's extremely hard not to be skeptical of them. Nothing matters at this point until they win a playoff game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

stadw0n306 said:


> You go to school with em?


yeah, geno, tavon austin, stedmanin bailey, etc.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Well heres the playoff scenarios for the final two spots in NFC.

Dallas Cowboys
-Clinch Division with Win.
-Cannot make 2nd Wildcard

Washington Redskins
-Clinch Division with Win
-Clinches Wildcard with Loss and losses by CHI and MIN

New York Giants
-Clinch Wildcard with Win, Win by WAS, Losses by CHI and MIN

Minnesota Vikings
-Clinch Wildcard with Win or Losses by CHI and NYG

Chicago Bears
-Clinch Wildcard with Win and MIN Loss

Of all that is assuming Seattle clinches a spot... which I think they will.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> We won't hear about the Falcons being anything but a fluke unless they win a playoff game. It is what it is, and you really can't blame anyone for thinking that, *especially since Atlanta was in this exact same spot two years ago and lost to the Packers badly in their first playoff game after the bye.* Then they lost to the Giants just as badly last year in the first round of the playoffs. It's extremely hard not to be skeptical of them. Nothing matters at this point until they win a playoff game.


So they was the number 1 ranked team in the WHOLE nfl 2 years ago at this point?


----------



## TomahawkJock

Priceless Blaze said:


> So they was the number 1 ranked team in the WHOLE nfl 2 years ago at this point?


Yeah. You just start watching last year?


----------



## Aid

Priceless Blaze said:


> So they was the number 1 ranked team in the WHOLE nfl 2 years ago at this point?


Yeah. They had a very good season, but lost their first playoff game so badly that Green Bay's backup was in at half time. Then they did it again last year. Watching every game this year, I have to agree with the media, even if I don't like it. I would like to see Atlanta get positive, coverage, but they don't deserve it until they win a playoff game.


----------



## BarackYoMama

TomahawkJock said:


> Yeah. You just start watching last year?


I'm pretty sure they wasn't, and no I've been watching for years I was asking because he said they was in this same spot two years ago when they wasn't, they wasn't the top team in all of the nfl with wins-lose record two years ago, they was the top team in the NFC yeah but I'm asking about all of the NFL, which they wasn't like they are at the moment with Texans losing today.



Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> Yeah. They had a very good season, but lost their first playoff game so badly that Green Bay's backup was in at half time. Then they did it again last year. Watching every game this year, I have to agree with the media, even if I don't like it. I would like to see Atlanta get positive, coverage, but they don't deserve it until they win a playoff game.


Again, I said the WHOLE nfl, they wasn't cause this was the week they lost to the Saints, so they was what maybe second? Stats wise also this is better season then that, Matt Ryan has thrown more touchdown passes, has thrown for more yards, and the team just seems to be way better this season. I can see them getting a playoff win this year, hopefully two and going to the playoffs winning it


----------



## Aid

I get what you're saying, but they were at the top of the NFC, which is the point I was making. But really, does it matter if they were the best record in the NFL or just the NFC? It doesn't. It's virtually the same other than the AFC being weaker. They still need to win a playoff game. They were still the number one seed in the NFC and they blew it. It's just semantics at this point if they were best in the NFL or just best in the NFC.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> I get what you're saying, but they were at the top of the NFC, which is the point I was making. But really, does it matter if they were the best record in the NFL or just the NFC? They still need to win a playoff game. They were still the number one seed in the NFC and they blew it. It's just semantics at this point if they were best in the NFL or just best in the NFC.


and I feel this can be the year they do it, they are playing strong, they beat one of the teams that people thought would beat them, the team that beat them in the playoffs last year, they beat Denver, they came back beat the Saints and stopped Drew's record, they are on fire right now and tbh I think they are playing harder then ever to get Gonzalez a ring before he retires.


----------



## TomahawkJock

They don't play AFC Teams in the playoffs till the Superbowl so what does it matter if they were the best team in all of the NFL? They lost to NFC teams in the playoffs, not AFC teams. They play NFC Teams in the playoffs, so them being the top of their conference is really the only important stat.


----------



## Aid

There's no doubt they are playing better. You are right in everything you said. It's just that the media and everyone has a very good reason to be skeptical. All we can do is wait and see if Atlanta can finally win a playoff game under Smith with Ryan and finally shed all doubts that this team can do it. I think they can.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Yukon Aid Cornelius said:


> There's no doubt they are playing better. You are right in everything you said. It's just that the media and everyone has a very good reason to be skeptical. All we can do is wait and see if Atlanta can finally win a playoff game under Smith with Ryan and finally shed all doubts that this team can do it. I think they can.


But them not winning a playoff game doesn't mean that when they beat a team it's cause the other team played bad, that's kinda dumb to say when they had only lost 2 games at this point, both teams they beat them they had also beaten, I mean yeah a playoff game win is VERY important and would do wonders for them I agree there and I agree before they can be seen as a great team they need that, but at the same time you have to agree it's kinda dumb to say the Giants played bad, or that they beat themselves.


----------



## Magic

Saints aren't a good team this year at all so beating them isn't really that special.


----------



## BarackYoMama

The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> Saints aren't a good team this year at all so beating them isn't really that special.


When they go back and look at the long record Drew had, and it ends with the Falcons game, thats where the way it's impressive comes in, they did what no other team could do for 54 straight games, they stopped Drew from throwing a touchdown too me that's pretty great of the defense to be able to do.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Hope San Fran brought the lube


----------



## Perfect Poster

I wouldn't wanna play Seattle in the playoffs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

this SUCKS


----------



## TKOK

:kobe5


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Hank Scorpio said:


> Hope San Fran brought the lube


They may have brought the lube, but the Seahawks don't care.

Motherfuckers are going in dry.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

seattle is the team im gonna go for


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Seahawks won me a fantasy championship with that defense and BEAST MODE. I'm on the bandwagon.

Obviously, they aren't my team, no one takes over for Dallas ever, but I'll be rooting for them once Dallas inevitably exits stage left.


----------



## Bushmaster

Wow Seahawks look amazing. Didn't watch the game but seeing the score is amazing. Pats destroy the Texas then 49ers destroy the Pats for most of the game and now Seahawks destroy the 49ers. Wilson has had a great season. Pate made a great decision starting him, glad he is having a good season as a coach. Always thought he was a good coach since he was here in New England. 

Still pissed about last week cuz if the Pats won they'd be number 1 seed now. Such a huge letdown .


----------



## Obfuscation

fucking SEAHAWKS.

What a game. I'm still amazed. I'm gonna root them on in the post-season.


----------



## Magic

seattle is fucked if their corners get suspended.


----------



## Brye

The playoffs are looking interesting. Want the Vikings to get that last spot in the NFC and the Skins to take the division.


----------



## Magic

and seattle with Manning? oh god, that would have been scary, which is why I wanted it. :kobe2


----------



## Brye

I'm impressed with how well Wilson has played.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah the splitting there has benefited both teams. Manning & Wilson made both teams look like they got injected with ROIDS and are pretty unstoppable right now. Broncos could end the regular season with the best record in the AFC. Chiefs? Yeah, that's a lock. Texans got slaughtered today and Colts could give them some stiff competition next week.


----------



## MrMister

Houston might be in panic mode. Foster had an irregular heartbeat today, and well, they look like shit. They're limping into the playoffs and will probably be one and done. I won't be shocked if the Colts beat them next week.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nor would I. Seems like their grand season can be flushed down the toilet in the span of only 2 off weeks. Confidence has to be shaken.


----------



## Sarcasm1

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MrMister

Ah yes Sarcasm1 reminds me...

THANK YOU RAVENS


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark: @ Skins vs Cowboys coming down to the wire. Gonna be awesome. _(hopefully)_

I'm pulling for RGIII to make it in. Although if Witten can earn his way towards getting a championship ring this season, I'm all for it.

It's fun when your team is already done. Oakland needs to whoop Chargers to end the season on a bit of a positive. That's all I want for Christmas. Post...people get what I mean.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Yeah the splitting there has benefited both teams. Manning & Wilson made both teams look like they got injected with ROIDS and are pretty unstoppable right now. Broncos could end the regular season with the best record in the AFC. Chiefs? Yeah, that's a lock. Texans got slaughtered today and Colts could give them some stiff competition next week.


Wilson is one passing touchdown away from tying Peyton's rookie record.

DAT SCRAMBLE










Past two games has shown Aldon Smith needs Justin Smith.


----------



## Magic

not deserved. :kobe2


----------



## Obfuscation

Russel "The new GREAT" Wilson.

He's good. Damn good. I'm a fan. (Y)

SCRAMBLE tonight owned :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Sarcasm1 said:


> :mark::mark::mark:


Instant concussion. You can always tell by how his arm reacts just after being hit.


----------



## Obfuscation

Anyone who doesn't leave concussed after a shot like that are few and far between.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Yeah and it was 100% clean. Don't see that very often. Too bad he was flagged.


----------



## Obfuscation

He clearly didn't lead in with his helmet. Call didn't make any difference on the game either way. Seahawks dominated every aspect.


----------



## Magic

oh god guys, a clean hit caused a concussion...you know what that means. no more shoulder hits, it's too dangerous.


----------



## Obfuscation

THEY'RE KILLING THE SPORT

Replacement refs would have made the right call.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Justice was served with the blocked fg that was returned for a touchdown.

Also LOL at Anthony Davis picking the smallest guy on the field to mess with. Don't know what he was thinking.


----------



## Magic

I really, really, really hope Seattle wins next win and that Wilson doesn't get 2 TDs(any other amount would do), otherwise the replacement refs really will have impacted the league in the worst way possible.


----------



## AEA

HOLY SHIT BALLS!!! 42-13 Seattle awww Yeaaaaah!!..Playoff time!!

First full season I watch the NFL and the team I randomly selected to follow gets to the playoffs 
  

Russel Wilson is a BEAST

And I didn't even get to see the game lol


----------



## TheFreeMan

Holy shit just seen that Sunday Night game score. Now I don't feel that bad losing to them by a point, even though we still should have beaten them. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic

Let's go Reskins, Lions, and Eagles :mark:

Vikings all the way. Peterson gonna go over 200 on GB again for the record.


----------



## RKO920

All I want for Christmas is Jay Gruden. (Even though I'm Jewish.)


----------



## MrMister

The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> I really, really, really hope Seattle wins next win and that Wilson doesn't get 2 TDs(any other amount would do), otherwise the replacement refs really will have impacted the league in the worst way possible.


If Seattle wins and GB and SF lose, Seattle gets the 2 seed. This is a good thing. Actually maybe it's not. Seattle looks like a team that needs to keep playing to maintain their physical edge. No team is playing as physical as Seattle right now.



ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> Let's go Reskins, Lions, and Eagles :mark:
> 
> Vikings all the way. Peterson gonna go over 200 on GB again for the record.


Christmas will have passed and all the miracles will have been used up.


----------



## kobra860

Seattle is the only team that worries me in the playoffs. They've been on a roll and their big win against the 49ers was a big statement.


----------



## #Mark

Man, we get the Hawks if we win the division.. I'm not too excited about that. Only positive is that we'll be home.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Seahawks are officially my playoff team now that the Saints are out for certain. Talk about hot at the right time...


----------



## Sarcasm1

Who would you give the Offensive ROY to? Luck, RG3, and Wilson all deserve it. Guys like Martin and Richardson would at least be in the conversation any other year.


----------



## AEA

Sarcasm1 said:


> Who would you give the Offensive ROY to? Luck, RG3, and Wilson all deserve it. Guys like Martin and Richardson would at least be in the conversation any other year.


My new Sig answers your question.


----------



## Obfuscation

Split the rookie of the year award and give it collectively to Luck, RGIII, & Wilson. 

Really don't know who to choose. All three have been phenomenal. Brought life into each team.


----------



## TomahawkJock

What about defense? Casey Heyward all day!


----------



## Magic

Luck won't win as his stats aren't good enough for him to win it.

RGIII will win due to his far bigger role and better statistics as well.

Wilson has been good, even great for his rookie year, but he won't win it. 


out of the three Luck has easily been the most valuable, as Kirk Cousins proved, RGIII isn't the only QB on the Skins that can win and play well. Their team as a whole is a lot better than most people give them credit for. Wilson is a great system right now with a great team. And LUCK is well LUCK. what a guy.


----------



## Stad

alex1997 said:


> My new Sig answers your question.


The Rockie QB of the year? :lmao

RG3 will win it.


----------



## TomahawkJock

stadw0n306 said:


> The Rockie QB of the year? :lmao
> 
> RG3 will win it.


He was drafted by the Rockies :side:


----------



## kobra860

Griffin is winning it. Numerous bad streaks broken, amazing stats for a rookie, few mistakes/turnovers. Wilson would be a close second.


----------



## Magic

it's okay, RGIII can have the ROY as the Luck will be getting all dem MVPs in a few years time. GOAT in the making.


also, the RAMS are 4-0-1 in the division and have the best record in the division. wat.


----------



## kobra860

Only if he works on those turnovers.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Peyton had like what, 22 ints his rookie year? yeah, look how he turned out.


----------



## Obfuscation

The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> it's okay, RGIII can have the ROY as the Luck will be getting all dem MVPs in a few years time. GOAT in the making.
> 
> 
> also, the RAMS are 4-0-1 in the division and have the best record in the division. wat.


Not surprised. I've credited RAMS as the most inconsistent team in the league. One week they're boss. Next week they're trash. But, congrats to them. It's like when Oakland went 6-0 in their division despite only having a record of 8-8. Only 2 wins were against non-division teams :lol



kobra860 said:


> Only if he works on those turnovers.


meh. He'll get better at it with more experience.


----------



## TKOK

pretty sure Peyton had like 28 picks his rookie year. i'd say he turned out to be pretty good.

Also Luck has been throwing it a lot more than either rg3 or Wilson. and has less to work with.


----------



## #Mark

Griffin deserves it... He has completely changed the Skins culture.


----------



## Magic

lololol, and Luck hasn't?


----------



## Obfuscation

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Split the rookie of the year award and give it collectively to Luck, RGIII, & Wilson.
> 
> Really don't know who to choose. *All three have been phenomenal. Brought life into each team.*


Standing by my point. It's hard to argue the worth of all 3 when they've been just as essential as the next in regards to helping their team come along.


----------



## Magic

Um, I can quite easily say that RGIII/Luck's impact has been greater than Wilson's. Yes he has helped in a tremendous way, but he easily had the best team coming in. An elite defense, the best secondary in the league(not that we knew this at the time, but we all knew they were one of the best), an elite runningback, and a good offensive line. I'd say he has the worst receiving corps out of three though, so he does get bonus points for that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Perhaps. He deserves to be grouped with Luck & RGIII, imo. He's had a great year regardless if he's a top contender to win or not.


----------



## TKOK

this draft class is like the opposite of last years. last year had 3 really good rookie defenders this one has been all offense.

Luck inherited by far the worst team, so i think that gave him a huge edge.


----------



## Stad

TomahawkJock said:


> He was drafted by the Rockies :side:


Oh was he? didn't even know that, lol.


----------



## Stad

RG3 > Luck.


----------



## Magic

Luck has 7 4th quarter comebacks this year. He is literally carrying the team on his back, RGII is not as the Redskins are a good team whether people want to admit it or not, its not just RGIII. Id take Luck every day of the week.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> this draft class is like the opposite of last years. last year had 3 really good rookie defenders this one has been all offense.
> 
> Luck inherited by far the worst team, so i think that gave him a huge edge.


That's my way of thinking too. The accomplishment of turning around the worst team in the league last year to not only be better, but have a winning record that will lead them into the post-season, is magnificent. He could be the new Peyton. BIG shoes to fill, but look what he's done already.


----------



## Magic

its not only magnificent, its never been done before. never has a QB taken first overall had a winning record, let alone making the playoffs. LUCK is the best out of three, and of course I have some homer bias to that, but there is a reason he was taken first overall and built up as the beast he is. That being said he wont win the ROY due it being award that goes to the player with basically the best statistics, its more like the Offensive Player of the Year award where they judge mostly by the stats you put up and Lucks stats werenèt that impressive this year.

fuck this è and É nonsense. :kobe2


----------



## Obfuscation

Award is irrelevant when trying to make the comparison or simply putting over how much of a success Luck is for the franchise. Sure, winning it would assist the notion, but it's obvious to anyone who sees the Colts play. He's legit.


----------



## Perfect Poster

:rg3 for ROY


----------



## Sarcasm1

The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> Luck has 7 4th quarter comebacks this year. He is literally carrying the team on his back, RGII is not as the Redskins are a good team whether people want to admit it or not, its not just RGIII. Id take Luck every day of the week.


7 comebacks is impressive but how many of those comebacks is from his own interceptions that put the team in a hole?


----------



## Obfuscation

I wouldn't call Luck out on that. I've seen Matt Ryan do the same this year in a few games. Vs Oakland being the main one. He threw 6 INTs yet still managed to come back to win. I know Oakland isn't very good, but they brought that game. Sometimes the QBs make mistakes, but being good enough to fix those mistakes is almost as impressive as not making any to begin with.


----------



## Notorious

LOL at arguing over who will win OROY between RG3 and Luck, when we all know Blair Walsh will win.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

LONG FIELD GOALS

we all know kickers don't matter :hmm:


----------



## Magic

Sarcasm1 said:


> 7 comebacks is impressive but how many of those comebacks is from his own interceptions that put the team in a hole?


umm, not a lot tbh.


----------



## Sarcasm1

oh okay. It was a legit question because a lot of critics say that so thats why I asked.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's a fair question. It has a simple answer to back it up is all.


----------



## Magic

the INTs do hurt, obviously, but a lot of them havent lead to our team being down. our defense just isnt very good at times and allows a lot of plays to happen in a drive continuously.


----------



## Obfuscation

A solid comparison way to say it is: Andrew Luck isn't Tony Romo.


----------



## kobra860

The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> Luck has 7 4th quarter comebacks this year. He is literally carrying the team on his back, RGII is not as the Redskins are a good team whether people want to admit it or not, its not just RGIII. Id take Luck every day of the week.


The Redskins were not a good team before this year. The last solid team that they had was in 2005. The Colts had one bad year last year out of all of their years dominating their division. Also the Colts had the luxury of facing 2 games each with the Titans and the Jaguars along with an easier schedule overall. The Redskins defense is missing 4 starters and is responsible for why the Redskins don't have a better record. Griffin had to carry just as much of a burden trying to make up for the bad defense for so many games.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

last solid team maybe 2005 but last time redskins were even relevant was 21 years ago.


----------



## Magic

the defense last year of the Skins was considered solid. Redskins have better receivers(yes I know theyve had injuries but they are better nonetheless) and Alfred Morris is legit, not a product of RGIII like some try to say(MRMR) but a product of a hard runner that gets tough yards. add in the fact that our actual HEAD COACH was ill, and it just shows how much Luck helped and carried this team.


----------



## AEA

stadw0n306 said:


> The Rockie QB of the year? :lmao
> 
> RG3 will win it.


Well I did do that sig after watching the SF game highlights so yeah I was biased lol 

RG3 will probably win it


----------



## TKOK

Morris is more of a product of having shanahan as a coach, dude know how to run the ball.


----------



## kobra860

Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> Morris is more of a product of having shanahan as a coach, dude know how to run the ball.


This. Shanahan made someone like Tatum Bell into a star. It's his system that makes running backs so good.



The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> the defense last year of the Skins was considered solid.


That doesn't mean much when you have Rex Grossman and John Beck as QBs.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes

Arcade said:


> More excuses. Too bad if your team is injury riddled, and learning how to play together isn't a great excuse either. What matters is that Texans beat the Broncos, Ravens when they were still hot, and the Bears when they were still hot. And there's no denying that the Broncos have one of the easiest schedule in the league, especially when their last two games are against the Browns and the Chiefs.


Who gives a flying fuck? The Texans are the Falcons of the west. Won't win the big one, not even worth worrying about either.


----------



## #Mark

I wouldn't say that.. Morris is more of a product of RG3 than Shanahan.. the Skins running game hasn't been good since before Shanahan became head coach, there's a direct correlation between our running game this year and RG3.


----------



## Magic

Morris had a good game when RGIII was out?


----------



## MrMister

So one game proves it? C'mon. That's laughable. Shonn Greene had good games too and he's not a good RB.


----------



## Magic

well one game is the only sample we have to go off of. to say he is solely a product of RGIII is just as absurd imo. The guy does work and deserves credit.


----------



## MrMister

Jesus, I never said he was solely the product of RGIII. I've often said the guy runs hard and is hard to tackle. Griffin III is good at extending drives and getting 1st downs etc. This gives Morris more opportunities. Plus defenses don't care as much about Morris. Griffin III is so good, you just concede a lot of stuff to Morris.


----------



## Magic

all I said about Morris is that hes a hard runner that can get tough yards. that's not exactly AP praise right there.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Showtime said:


> Morris had a good game when RGIII was out?


It was his second lowest game on a YPC basis. Didn't have a run over 11. Wasn't that great.

It's pretty obvious that when teams have running QBs the RB is who benefits the most. It's not a coincidence that when Tebow was in McGahee had a much higher YPC total. Same with Morris. When teams have to account for a mobile, accurate QB like Griffin, Morris is gonna face lighter boxes to go against.


----------



## truk83

I'm not sure how many Steeler fans will agree with what I am about to say, but I am going to go out, and say it.

First, we need to trade Ben Roethlisberger. We don't need a new head coach, nor a new offensive coordinator. We have the best defense in the league with a $100 million QB who can't seem to get on the same elite level as either Manning, Brady, Rodgers, Brees, or even rookie Andrew Luck. As a long time supporter of Ben Roethlisberger I feel as though he isn't a field general. He is an exceptional play maker who can improvise. However, there is a price to pay when you are that type of QB. As a fan of this team, it's no secret how many games this man has missed his whole career. Out of a possible 144 regular season games he has played 126. Which isn't bad, but when you take in to how many times he has fumbled, and has been picked off it comes to 153 turnovers. That's more than 1 turnover a game.

When you have the best defense in the league you would expect to seem numbers like a Manning, or Brady. You would think that if the defense is keeping the opposing team offense out of the end zone, and hardly able to convert drives that the same team's offense led by a franchise QB would have greater offensive stats. That isn't the case with Ben Roethlisberger. Take nothing away from Ben he is a solid QB that could start on more than half the teams in the NFL. However, he is overpaid, and perhaps the most overpaid player in the league at his position just because of one drive in a Super Bowl he should have done more in to begin with.

This team's defense was stellar all year even with players like Woodley, Troy, and Harrison out for so long. Somehow local fans still blamed Tomlin, and the defense. It's complete bullshit. Roethlisberger hasn't made a great name for himself outside of the NFL either, and I think combined with his average on the field production he should take a pay cut, or be traded. How many times has this man under thrown Wallace, and Brown? There have been countless times where this man has had wide open receivers that he just doesn't see, or under throws to. My greatest complaint about him is that he can't read a defense for shit. Andrew Luck understands NFL defenses better than Roethlisberger, even Arians said this.

Right now this team is on the verge of having one of the best, and young offensive lines in team history. We have one of the best wide receiver trios in the game today, and a tight end who is a jack of all trades. Like I said earlier our defense is the best in the game today, and that isn't going to change despite the lack of a consistent pass rush. This same team beat a Baltimore Ravens team at home with a near 40, 3rd string, QB. That is a good "team". Sometimes I feel like Roethlisberger thinks this is his team, and it's clearly not. They have won games despite him, and that is something most Steeler fans are aware of. With that said I am proposing this idea.

Trade Ben Roethlisberger to the St.Louis Ram for both of their 1st round picks, and other conditional picks. Sam Bradford has been a busts, and I could imagine them trading him off to another team for picks that they would lose to the Steelers. The Steelers, and Rams have had success in the past with trades benefiting both parties. The Rams gave up a HOF RB by the name of Jerome Bettis, and the Rams ended up with Bruce, and Holt in the draft via picks from Steelers. In this case it would be the Steelers giving away their franchise player, and then receiving picks as well to build their team like always through the draft.

This trade benefits both sides really. Roethlisberger now has a chance to prove himself as a player, and when he is in that mindset he is a dangerous QB, and I just don't think he can get in to that mindset here anymore. The Steelers know they can find a capable replacement via free agency because there is something that can be said of a letting go of a player who has a contract over $100 million. This process will free up plenty of cap space on top of what ever more cap space is added by the NFL come this free agent market.
Ben Roethlisberger goes off to become a Ram, and revitalizes his career in St.Louis. The Steelers look to none other than Alex Smith as their QB for the next 5-6 years.

Granted Smith is no Super Bowl QB, but this is a team that could clearly get him there. The offensive line is slowly turning in to something worth it's investment. When healthy this offensive line responded well protecting Ben, who for the most part holds on to the ball far to long. Alex Smith is athletic enough to run as well, but he is a prolific pocket passer. Smith had so many different offensive coordinators that he was unable to learn defenses. Alex has proven worthy of a starting job, and last year was very obvious of that. He won't ask for the type of contract as Ben Roethlisberger especially coming of an injury, which lead him to being benched behind a 2nd year starter.

The amount of cap space should also allow the Steelers to possibly work on contracts for Wallace, and Sanders. Not to mention asking others to take pay cuts like they typically will do. With that said I wouldn't even be surprised to see the Steelers possibly even look at someone like Maurice Jones-Drew as well. Trading off Ben could be a very cost effective move as well. The question is whether they could end up with Alex Smith, Jones-Drew, re-sign Wallace, and then make it on to signing draft picks. I am nearly certain trading Ben gives them close to 30 million plus in open cap space. With that type of money to spend they could certainly afford these players.

This way you now end up with a QB who was a former first overall pick. If there is a chance Maurice Jones-Drew would want to sign, you now have a clear workhorse in the backfield. Not to mention you keep the 3 wide receivers that you started off with. Now lets move on to what draft picks the Steelers obtain. Obviously, they would certainly end up with three first round draft picks should a deal with the Rams fall through. Most Steeler fans know that this team has always relied on the NFL Draft, and I believe GM Colbert, and company would do very well drafting in the first round of the draft. When you take a look at what type of players would be available to them with the 3 picks they could have, then it's clear that they have a chance to really build a dynasty of a team. Lets take a look.

Judging how things are now, they could end up after a trade with Rams with 3 picks within 14-25 pick range. Giving them a small box to find who they really want. Honestly I think there is a good chance they could be on the verge of making this defense even better than what it was last season. With that all said I think there is a good chance the Steelers could be in the position to draft some special players. I think these picks will mainly be centered around defense, and here are my thoughts on that matter. Right now it could end up after a theoretical trade with the Rams that the Steelers would end up picking 14th, 17th, and possibly 24th.

*Manti Te'o* - An inside linebacker from Notre Dame, and the perfect fit on this 3-4 defense. He is definitely a top 15 player. Yes, he is the type of player that can lead an already stellar defense to a championship. The teams that would be picking in front of us, don't have top ranked defenses. Thus, pushing this inside linebackers value down a bit. I can imagine him still being there once the Steelers make their first pick. Pairing him with Timmons, who is also a former first round pick would give this team something special in the middle of their defense.

*Jesse Williams* - A solid Nose Tackle out of Alabama. He could easily come in, and possibly replace Hampton immediately that's how much talent this kid has. He would be the perfect fit to a defense that would welcome him with open arms. Granted they drafted a DT last year, but he got in to some trouble with the law. They need more depth at that position anyhow since they are a 3-4 team. Williams is athletic enough to probably play anywhere on the 3-4 front, and that's what makes him so intriguing at his position. There is no doubt in my mind that this kid could be a future Steeler.

*Eric Reid* - This is a Free Safety out of LSU which has been known to produce solid players out of the secondary. He is the perfect player for this defense, as he is a very physical person. Reid is practically a younger version of Ryan Clark. With the amount of injuries to our secondary I wouldn't mind seeing this kid behind Troy, and Clark. He is young, and could easily become a starter due to injury. There is tons of potential with this guy, and I think he would be perfect for the Steelers.


----------



## Freeloader

Big Ben isn't getting traded to the Rams, but ok. I also don't think Manti Te'O slides out of the top 10 either. I hope he doesn't end up on some shit franchise like the Chargers, he deserves to play fof a good organization. Go Irish!

Anyhow - can anyone actually argue that RGIII and Luck aren't dserving go to go the Pro Bowl? I see this question in my newsfeed on FB a lot, and I keep thinking - "Ok, well who else is going to go?"

AFC is Tom and Peyton obviously. Luck being the third isn't that crazy really. Who else is there? Andy Dalton and Matt Schaub? He's having a year as good s them easily. 

NFC has a few more options, with Rogers being a no brainer and Matt Ryan a tier below him but #2 still. After those two, it's Brees, RGIII, and Wilson. Brees has hd a decent year, but by his standards not s good and the Saints are shit, so he's out for now. Eli has disappeared in the 2nd half. Romo = lol. That leaves the two rookies. Griffin has the superior QB rating of the two (both are 20+ pts ahead of Luck it should be noted) but has less talent around him than Wilson. It's a close call and I can see both guys getting the nod. I am a Skins fan is why I also pick RGIII, but I actually was preaching the Skins should draft Richardson and then get Wilson in the 2nd round. We took Griffin and managed to grab Morris late, so it worked out it seems. But two rookies in the Pro Bowl, to me, isn't that crazy. 

As far as Rookie of the Year goes - I have RGIII and Wilson in a close race, I think both are ahead of Luck honestly. If the Skins win the division, they would play Seattle in the 1st round. Winner of that game should be ROTY between Wilson and Griffin. And Seattle looks scary right now, probably the *last* team in the NFC I want the Skins to face. Rather play the Falcons. 

As long as we deny Dallas a division title, I don't care if we lose. I'll gladly cheer for Seattle if they beat the Skins. They might have the best fans in the NFL these days. I hope Griffin and Wilson meet in the NFC Championship half a dozen times and form a great rivalry.


----------



## Freeloader

#Mark said:


> I wouldn't say that.. Morris is more of a product of RG3 than Shanahan.. the Skins running game hasn't been good since before Shanahan became head coach, there's a direct correlation between our running game this year and RG3.


I do not disagree that Morris benefits from RGIII - he does. But the guy also _plows_ over people. He reminds me a lot of Ryan Torain, which is awesome. He goes through people. That isn't something you can teach really. Also - Shannahan hasn't had any semi talented backs until he got Morris, though I think Helu can be good. Portis was old and Hightower was basically worthless. The OL has been better this season too. 

Skins need (the most) in the draft

*Two* safties. (Reed and Madieu are both either inconsistent or useless)
Another pass rusher (Definitely)
a WR to replace Stone Hands Hankerson

Edit: This wasn't meant to be spam, but all together seemed too long, so have "mercy" mods.


----------



## Magic

I agree, Big Ben is shit. :troll



also I didnt realize he was being paid over 100 million. no way in hell does he deserve anywhere near that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

remember when the Giants were feared as a really dangerous playoff team (i think after the stomping they put on the 49ers)?

yeah, they're not even making the playoffs now. wow.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Their offense hasnt been that great this year at all. Loss of Manningham really hurt Eli. More than Giants fans would like to think.


----------



## Notorious

Their atrocious secondary doesn't help either. Corey Webster & Amukamara get torched every week by the opposing receivers.


----------



## Sarcasm1

ha the Chiefs have more pro bowlers than wins.


----------



## Notorious

LOL at Schaub being picked for the Pro Bowl over Luck. On the bright side Luck will probably be selected as an injury replacement once of Peyton/Brady/Schaub is in the SB.

Seven Patriots made it in: BRADY, Wesley, GRONK, Mankins, BIG VINCE, Mayo and Matthew "Best Special Teamer Alive" Slater.


----------



## Oracle

complete tragedy that Jeff Saturday is in


----------



## Notorious

I didn't even notice that :lmao

The guy that was so terrible he got benched by his coach makes it in. LOL.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

pro bowl is a joke


----------



## kobra860

Freeloader said:


> Skins need (the most) in the draft
> 
> *Two* safties. (Reed and Madieu are both either inconsistent or useless)
> Another pass rusher (Definitely)
> a WR to replace Stone Hands Hankerson


Hankerson is still young. They should hold onto him for a few more years. Aldrick Robinson turned out to be a solid receiver so they could move him up the depth chart.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Lol Chiefs with five Pro Bowlers. That's simply stunning. Houston, if anyone should have made the Pro Bowl over Hali. Hali wasn't that great this year. And as for Eric Berry... meh. He shouldn't really start. Maybe be a reserve yeah, but he shouldn't start. I thought Eric Weddle would be a starter but he didn't even make it in. Shocking.


----------



## B-Dawg

So...

Carolina haze a grand total of...Wait for it...ZERO PRO-BOWLERS. :rodgers


----------



## TomahawkJock

Surprised Kuechly didn't make it to be honest.


----------



## Mikey Damage

should have, tbh.


----------



## Notorious

Is RG3 the only rookie who made it?

Edit: Blair Walsh the OROY made it too.


----------



## Stax Classic

WALSH

Percy got screwed, should have made it over Julio.


----------



## Freeloader

Notorious said:


> I didn't even notice that :lmao
> 
> The guy that was so terrible he got benched by his coach makes it in. LOL.


Benched because he is injured. Why are people still talking like he got benched for being garbage? 

Alfred Morris belongs in the Pro Bowl over Frank Gore. That's a terrible omission. Morris is going to break the Redskins franchise rushing record this year, and I hope he ends up in the Pro Bowl somehow. Maybe San Fran or Seattle will make the SB and Lynch or Gore will sit out.



Sarcasm1 said:


> ha the Chiefs have more pro bowlers than wins.


They shouldn't have anyone bu Charles in the Pro Bowl


----------



## Stax Classic

Peterson < Gore < Lynch, rushing stats aren't everything, and Gore is a bigger part of the passing game.


----------



## Notorious

Regardless if he was injured or not, Saturday had a lackluster season and shouldn't have made it in.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> *LOL at Schaub being picked for the Pro Bowl over Luck. On the bright side Luck will probably be selected as an injury replacement once of Peyton/Brady/Schaub is in the SB.
> *
> Seven Patriots made it in: BRADY, Wesley, GRONK, Mankins, BIG VINCE, Mayo and Matthew "Best Special Teamer Alive" Slater.




Luck doesnt care if hes in the pro bowl or not as he wouldnt have been able to play anyways. Come on, you know by now that players that go to the superbowl dont play in the pro bowl. :luck


----------



## Notorious

unk2


----------



## TKOK

what 49ers made it in. didn't get a chance to see.


----------



## Notorious

Frank Gore, Joe Staley, Mike Iupati, Justin Smith, Aldon Smith, Patrick Willis, NaVorro Bowman, Dashon Goldson and Donte Whitner.


----------



## MrMister

Luck would've made it he hadn't turned the ball over 23 times. Turnovers are a big deal.



ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> Peterson < Gore < Lynch, rushing stats aren't everything, and Gore is a bigger part of the passing game.


How is Gore better than Lynch? Both are about equally elusive but Lynch is far more physical.


I'm ok if we get rid of the Pro Bowl. Which Panthers deserved to be in besides Kuechly? No one has a fucking clue who he is since this thing is a popularity contest.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Not as much as a popularity contest as the MLB All Star Game. I liked it better when the Pro Bowl was AFTER the Super Bowl simply because all the SB guys would be in it and playing. And usually them two teams that compete in the SB have a ton of All-Stars. Doing it before the Super Bowl takes away those players. Loses some of it's appeal of what it little has anymore.


----------



## Ziggs

Terrible year for my team, hope it will be better in 2013. #FireTanny


----------



## Stax Classic

MrMister said:


> Luck would've made it he hadn't turned the ball over 23 times. Turnovers are a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> How is Gore better than Lynch? Both are about equally elusive but Lynch is far more physical.
> 
> 
> I'm ok if we get rid of the Pro Bowl. Which Panthers deserved to be in besides Kuechly? No one has a fucking clue who he is since this thing is a popularity contest.


Cancer survivor LB.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Ziggs said:


> Terrible year for my team, hope it will be better in 2013. #FireTanny


Hastag Jets Suck.


----------



## Freeloader

ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> Peterson < Gore < Lynch, rushing stats aren't everything, and Gore is a bigger part of the passing game.


:cena4

You have Gore ahead of Lynch, and you want people to take you seriously? For 2012? Rushing stats aren't everything? No, but they are certainly the biggest factor for a _running_ back.



MrMister said:


> How is Gore better than Lynch? Both are about equally elusive but Lynch is far more physical.


He's not had a better season than Lynch or Morris. Not in 2012

Edit: Let's either get rid of the Pro Bowl, or make there be some incentive. Like "The team that wins can skip all team spring/summer training camps up until August. Watch people bust their ass for 3 hour game to not have to do those damn camps. And they'd bust ass to make Pro Bowl to avoid them in the future. Just an example idea.


----------



## MrMister

Pretty sure he means Peterson > Gore > Lynch.


----------



## Stax Classic

Gore and Lynches numbers are identical across the board in the averages, Gore has more catches, Lynch has more runs, but they're the same. Just because Seattle is one dimensional and runs it all day doesn't mean Gore wouldn't put up the same numbers if the Niners ran it more. Plus Lynch has twice the fumbles.


----------



## Magic

Gore wouldnt as he couldnt sustain himself with that many runs. he would wear out due to fatigue.


----------



## B-Dawg

ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> Gore and Lynches numbers are identical across the board in the averages, Gore has more catches, Lynch has more runs, but they're the same. Just because Seattle is one dimensional and runs it all day doesn't mean Gore wouldn't put up the same numbers if the Niners ran it more. Plus Lynch has twice the fumbles.


We ALL know that Lynch is better than Gore.


----------



## will94

Just scored a ticket to the Falcons divisional playoff game. Haven't been this excited to attend a sporting event in a long, long time.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Better hope they come to play this time in the playoffs or you won't see much of a game.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Sherman won his appeal. Bad news for the rest of the NFL.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes

Freeloader said:


> Benched because he is injured. Why are people still talking like he got benched for being garbage?
> 
> Alfred Morris belongs in the Pro Bowl over Frank Gore. That's a terrible omission. Morris is going to break the Redskins franchise rushing record this year, and I hope he ends up in the Pro Bowl somehow. Maybe San Fran or Seattle will make the SB and Lynch or Gore will sit out.
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't have anyone bu Charles in the Pro Bowl


imagine caring this much about the pro bowl. WOE IS ME, I WANT ALFRED MORRIS TO PLAY IN A MEANINGLESS GAME

who gives a fuck, you sound like a baby. also lol'd at "maybe san fran or seattle will make the SB and lynch or gore will sit out"

YEAH, FUCK THE SUPERBOWL REDSKINS. WE GOTTA GET ALFRED MORRIS IN THAT PRO BOWL.


----------



## Stad

ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> Peterson < Gore < Lynch, rushing stats aren't everything, and Gore is a bigger part of the passing game.


Peterson > Charles > Lynch > Gore.


----------



## Notorious

Sarcasm1 said:


> Sherman won his appeal. Bad news for the rest of the NFL.


:mark: :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock

Charles deserves some praise. Seriously. Guy does work. For a shitty as a team he is on, he sure puts up great numbers. Elusive as shit, won't go down without "diving" for an extra couple yards and can catch out of the backfield. People would be raving about him if he played on a better team. Sad really that he doesn't get that much respect from anybody.


----------



## Notorious

I think that Peterson, MJD and Charles are the top 3 running backs in the NFL.

I like Arian Foster but I do think he's a little overrated and is a product of the Texans O-Line and their system. Notice how literally every single RB the Texans throw out there produces. The Texans can start Ben Tate or Justin Forsett and they'll put up pretty much the same numbers that Foster will.


----------



## Stad

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock

Geno is gonna be better than people think! I'm looking forward to him. I doubt Bowe will stay so I hope Baldwin can step up next year..

Edit: Jamaal Charles has the highest yards per carry average of any RB in NFL History with at least 750 attempts. He has 5.82 yards per carry over his career. Jim Brown had 5.2. I doubt Charles keeps this up but it's really damn impressive at this point what he has done.


----------



## Notorious

CBS Sports reporting that the Jets will fire Tannenbaum at the end of the season...


----------



## Magic

...and Rex Ryan, right? Because he is officially a joke of a coach.


----------



## MrMister

lol and no one will actually care but ESPN will act like this is a big deal.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Rex was cool and all when the Jets were winning but he doesn't handle losing very well. I don't think he will be fired though. I put all the blame on Sanchez for how shit the year has been for the Jets. What a bust he is.


----------



## Magic

for a coach to not play a guy because he's afraid of said player actually winning games to keep the spot is about the biggest joke of a thing I've ever heard/seen. that is the only reason Rex didn't play Tebow. Tebow probably is an awful practice player and he probably does have troubles improving his throwing motion even though Jets probably did try to help him, but for them to not at least give him a shot because he might do well is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Yeah I do agree there I suppose. I actually am starting to feel sorry for Tebow which is shocking to me considering the pure hatred I had for him. I hated the player Tebow, not the man. Always had the utmost respect for the man Tim Tebow and now, I am starting to gain more respect for Tebow the player. You can't deny that he finds a way to win games and the Jets are out of the race at this point anyway so you might as well play the guy. Why go back to the guy who lost you all the games in the first place? I swear Sanchez and Rex are butt buddies, with all the chances Sanchez has. Getting ridiculous. 

But Rex is really in a bad spot. All the QB's on the team are terrible. I'm not sure the blame can go on him for that. He made the Jets good for a couple of years but you can only do so much with a shit QB. Eventually, his bad play will bite you in the ass and it did this year. And I just don't think that is Rex's fault. He was choosing from the best of three of the worst QB's in the League skill wise. At this point though, might as well TRY Tebow. Yeah, he might not be as good as Sanchez, which I think he is, but seriously, give the dude a chance now that the season is done. Tebow has been a class act and done everything you asked all season long.


----------



## Notorious

I'm very interested to see how the AFC playoff seeding turns out with the games on Sunday. Right now these are the possibilities.

Texans - They can be the 1st seed if they beat the Colts; they can be the 2nd seed if they lose, the Broncos win and the Patriots lose or if they lose and the Broncos lose and the Patriots win. They can be the 3rd seed if they lose and the Patriots and Broncos both win.

Broncos - They can be the 1st seed if they win and the Texans lose; they can be the 2nd seed if they win and the Texans win or if they both win and the Patriots lose; they can be the 3rd seed if they lose and the Patriots & Texans both win.

Patriots - They can be the 1st seed if they win and the Broncos & Texans both lose; they can be the 2nd seed if they win and one of the Broncos or Texans lose; they can be the 3rd seed if they win as well as the Broncos & Texans win; they can be the 4th seed if they lose and the Ravens win.

Ravens - They can be the 3rd seed if they win and the Patriots lose...yeah, that's pretty much their only scenario.

Shall be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Texans need the Home Field the most. I don't think they will reach the Super Bowl though, no matter where they are seeded. They MIGHT reach he AFC Championship but I think the AFC will come down to the Patriots and Broncos. Texans are more balanced but can Schaub play in the clutch? That's my only concern offensively. Defensively..they aint gonna win games if they keep giving up huge chunks of yards every play.


----------



## Notorious

Schaub has a history of choking in big regular season games. He's never played in the playoffs before but based on the fact that he can't get up for big regular season games, I don't have that much faith in him for playoff games.


----------



## Freeloader

I want to see Patriots vs Broncos in the AFC Championship. Seeing the Colts kick Houston's ass Sunday would help this a lot. I think a lot of people would love to see a Peyton vs Tom matchup once again, unless you're a fan of one of the other 4 AFC teams. Baltimore vs New England would also be a good game.

As a Redskins fan, I'm already thinking that if we win the division, we'll have to play Seattle in 1st round. Ugh, I hope San Fran loses to Arizona. If Seattle gets home field in a couple years, look out. As long as we deny Dallas a division title on Prime Time with the country watching, this season is a total success. Hope the Vikings get into the playoffs, AP deserves it. If they did, they'd be playing the Packers for a 2nd straight week :rodgers


----------



## Magic

I want to see COLTS AND BRONCOS. MAKE MY DREAM MATCHUP COME TRUE RAVENS, CHOCK AS YOU USUALLY DO.


----------



## MrMister

Can't fucking wait for :romo to shatter the dreams of the Redskins. Dammit it's been a long time since Dallas has ruined Wash's life. So fucking sick of the G-Men and Eagles. Fuck those guys. Let's get this NFC East back where it belongs...COWBOYS v REDSKINS.:mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock

If it's anything like the Thanksgiving Game, then it ought to be a beauty. In the words of Bart Scott...CAN'T WAIT.
Rooting for the Skins though. Here you go Romo ---> :reggie


----------



## CamillePunk

Rex Ryan should come back to Baltimore as our defensive coordinator. 

COWBOYS VS REDSKINS :mark:


----------



## El Barto

Schaub has this tendency of forcing the ball to Dre and OD. He needs to trust our young receivers. DeVier Posey for example, was WIDE ASS OPEN a few times the last game but Schaub decided to check it down. He is playing scared. I want the Schaub that played in the Denver game to come back. That Schaub take us places.


----------



## Arcade

Flame of Olympus said:


> Schaub has this tendency of forcing the ball to Dre and OD. He needs to trust our young receivers. DeVier Posey for example, was WIDE ASS OPEN a few times the last game but Schaub decided to check it down. He is playing scared. I want the Schaub that played in the Denver game to come back. That Schaub take us places.


Agreed. We would have a legit shot at making it to the Super Bowl if Schaub plays with confidence throughout the playoffs, but I'm not so sure that he can do that.


----------



## Stax Classic

I'd say the odds the texans and falcons both make the conference title games as one seeds is at less than 20%.


----------



## Aid

I'll be rooting for Green Bay this weekend. Makes me sick. I want a Chicago post season run. I thought it was inevitable at the halfway point when they were 7-1.


----------



## Stax Classic

Everyone else here is rooting for Minnesota, what's good for Minnesota is good for San Francisco


----------



## Aid

Nah. Screw the Niners. The Seahawks are where it's at.


----------



## #Mark

SUNDAY NIGHT... Get ready!


----------



## Stax Classic

Aid180 said:


> Nah. Screw the Niners. The Seahawks are where it's at.


Seahawks are rooting for the Vikings too, NFC West champ can get a 2 seed with a Vikings win.


----------



## AEA

Aid180 said:


> Nah. Screw the Niners. *The Seahawks are where it's at.*


That's it bro


----------



## Sarcasm1




----------



## Myers

Fuck the Cowboys, fuck the Seahawks, and fuck the Colts. I had to get all that out just in case any of them win tomorrow, especially if the Niners lose tomorrow.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Chiefs are fucked if they want a QB through the draft. Geno looked bad yesterday, albeit in bad weather conditions but still he isn't worth the #1 overall pick. We are going to look in FA or possibly trade for a younger QB like Cousins, Mallett, etc. Or we could trade down in the draft which I think would be smart but I want a top defender. Dee Milliner would be a good pick for us. We need a guy opposite Flowers. Either Milliner or a pass rushing DE. Jackson and Dorsey just aren't getting it done. 

So overall, Chiefs are fucked if they want to draft a QB #1 overall because none are worthy of it. I will be disappointed if they do go that route because if this were normal conditions for a draft and no one needed a QB as bad as we did...Geno would be going late first, early second. Not #1 overall. I say we get a QB in a trade then trade down in the draft and stock up on some picks. Will be better for us.


----------



## Magic

I think Cousins would be worthwhile to get even though we only had a one game sample.


----------



## TomahawkJock

I wonder what WAS would want back. Probably a defensive back but we aren't too high on them at the moment. Fuck it, they can have Bowe. Inconsistent shit.


----------



## Magic

oh man, oh fucking man, Bowe/RGIII? :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock

Sure why not. He ain't gonna be staying in KC. Unless we pay him a SHIT TON of money cuz that's what he will want. Might as well trade him and get something in return.


----------



## patriotsmad

Desperate for the Colts to beat the Texans (and a Pats win) on Sunday, but can't see it happening, just don't think the Colts are good enough to win. And I've completely ruled out hope for the Chiefs beating the Broncos


----------



## Algernon

Chiefs would be out of their minds to draft Geno Smith with the #1 pick. I think we've already seen how Geno performs in cold weather.As we've seen with Andy Dalton and Russell Wilson you can draft a QB in the later rounds and have him start right away. KC is better taking the best player available and taking a QB in middle rounds. Just bring in a vet to challenge for the starting job.

Kirk Cousins is going to cost a lot because Washington would rather keep him as insurance but I think he can be had at the right price.


----------



## Stax Classic

> ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo
> 
> Matthew Stafford needs 6 pass attempts to tie, 7 to break Drew Bledsoe's record for pass attempts in a season (691, 1994) #ChasingHistory


Oh hey, that doesn't taint Megatron at all :side: Most pass attempts ever?


----------



## Magic

my god stax, just stop. I already proved you wrong by showing you the number of targets it took Calvin to break the record. It wasn't much more than Jerry Rice, it was 10 or 11, not a lot, and that's with a lot less weapons around him so he was clearly the guy every defense knew was going to be thrown to.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Algernon said:


> Chiefs would be out of their minds to draft Geno Smith with the #1 pick. I think we've already seen how Geno performs in cold weather.As we've seen with Andy Dalton and Russell Wilson you can draft a QB in the later rounds and have him start right away. KC is better taking the best player available and taking a QB in middle rounds. Just bring in a vet to challenge for the starting job.
> 
> Kirk Cousins is going to cost a lot because Washington would rather keep him as insurance but I think he can be had at the right price.


Aint much in QBs in the draft. Smith, Barkley and Mike Glennon are the best. Glennon is interesting though. He could be a decent starter. Tyler Bray from UT is the guy I want if we don't get Smith. I like that guy. I think we will end up trading down and getting the best defensive player then getting a QB later.

Cousins is my first choice though by far.


----------



## El Barto

Texans can easily lose to the Colts if they play like they have been. If the Texans even halfway show up, they win easy. If not, hello #3 seed.


----------



## Stax Classic

The LadyKiller said:


> my god stax, just stop. I already proved you wrong by showing you the number of targets it took Calvin to break the record. It wasn't much more than Jerry Rice, it was 10 or 11, not a lot, and that's with a lot less weapons around him so he was clearly the guy every defense knew was going to be thrown to.


Rice did it against more difficult receiver rules, DB's have had their balls removed because of fucking concussion awareness bullshit.


----------



## Magic

If you want to use that argument I can also say that defensive schemes are also designed today stop passing rather than trying to stop the run the majority of the time like it was back then. Having a great QB/WR back then was rare so more teams were more unprepared for it unlike today when teams are prepared for it. Defensive backs on average are also better as they've had to get better with teams getting better against the pass.


----------



## Magic

Texans have never won against us in our dome. WE GOT THIS.


----------



## MrMister

10 or 11 targets is at least a game. Rice could do a lot with 10 or 11 targets. It's a lot. It's enough.

CALVIN is fucking awesome though and I ain't even saying it's tainted. 


LOL why are you The LadyKiller?


----------



## Magic

I know, but I'm saying it's not like he had 30 or something more targets than Rice. I think 10 targets is a fair differential, I know 10 targets could easily get Rice an extra 100 yards, but yeah, my point remains.


And why do I do anything on mrmr? :kobe3


----------



## MrMister

DIRK

It did make me double take wtf though a minute ago. The post screamed UDFK, but name, av, sig, etc said TLK.


----------



## Magic

That UDFKness will ware off once he comes around. Gotta do it right when that happens.

BACK ON TOPIC, today is probably the most interesting week 17 in years even though the whole AFC is locked up. Just so many possible seeding changes, it's going to be fun as hell.


----------



## MrMister

:lmao he doesn't know yet? Both of you posting in a thread will be madness.

Yeah, some players will be benched on teams, but it still should be a very interesting day.


----------



## TomahawkJock

4, 5, and 6 are locked up by Ravens, Colts and Bengals respectively right? Or can Colts and Bengals still swap?


----------



## Magic

5 and 6 are locked, but Colts are playing all their guys as we're young and just need the experience going into the playoffs I guess with a game like this and Bengals said they're playing their guys too. Ravens can move up I believe. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Nah, I don't think so. Ravens have lost 5 games right? Texans, Pats and Broncos have only lost 3.


----------



## Magic

Pats have lost four. I believe they lost to the Ravens earlier in the season too.


----------



## Notorious

If the Pats lose and Ravens win then the Pats are the 4th seed.


----------



## Stax Classic

Ravens cannot move up, Pats hold the tie breaker.


----------



## Notorious

The Patriots lost to the Ravens this year, the Ravens have the tiebreaker.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Ah yeah. I thought Pats had only lost three. Ravens can move up according to ESPN Playoff Machine but I seriously doubt Tannehill and the Dolphins are gonna go into Gillette and win.


----------



## Stax Classic

Well ESPN seems to think the ravens cannot move up on their list of scenarios.

NFC 6 seed list:
Vikings with win,
Bears with win Vikings loss,
Redskins with loss and all above loss
Giants with win and Vikings and Bear loss, Redskins win
Vikings with loss, Bears and Giants loss, Redskins win

Cowboys can only get in as NFC East champ by beating the Skins.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Who you guys got getting in the playoffs in the NFC? I got the Bears and Skins. Although it's really hard to tell at this point. I'm really excited for today's games.


----------



## MrMister

Don't care as long as the Giants don't get in.


----------



## Stax Classic

I have Niners, Packers, Redskins, Seahawks, Vikings as the 2 through 5 seeds


----------



## TheFreeMan

MrMister said:


> Don't care as long as the Giants don't get in.


Agreed. (Y)


----------



## Stax Classic

MrMister said:


> Don't care as long as the Giants don't get in.


You realize that the only way the Giants get in is if the Cowboys lose, right? The Redskins with a loss slot in one ahead of the Giants in the pecking order.


----------



## MrMister

Yes. Dallas, Chicago, and Minnesota all losing isn't that unlikely at all.


----------



## Notorious

Does Shannon Sharpe's voice annoy anyone else?


----------



## Stax Classic

Woah woah woah Mr, Chicago losing to fucking Detroit? Fucking 4 win Detroit? I don't think so, Pad Statsford won't allow it.


----------



## MrMister

Yep, Bears are the best hope for sure.


----------



## Stax Classic

I screwed up Stat Padford's name :side:


----------



## Magic

woah woah woah, this same Bears team that has having it's second late season collapse in two seasons and has gone 2-6 in their last 8 games? Anything is possible, especially with the GIANTS as we should all know by now.


----------



## Stax Classic

> ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo
> 
> Cam Newton needs 203 yards passing to break Peyton Manning's NFL record for most passing yards in 1st 2 NFL seasons #chasinghistory


Speaking of stat padders.



> Peyton Manning: 72 career games with 3 or more TD passes, tied for most in NFL history w/ Brett Favre #chasinghistory


Not a stat padder, REAL DEAL


----------



## MrMister

The LadyKiller said:


> woah woah woah, this same Bears team that has having it's second late season collapse in two seasons and has gone 2-6 in their last 8 games? Anything is possible, especially with the GIANTS as we should all know by now.


Chi over Det is more likely than Minn over GB and Dal over Wash.

Phi over NYG isn't unlikely either. The Eagles would love to outright KO the Giants themselves.


----------



## Magic

Stax do brady's stats not count because he and the patriots are one of the biggest stat padders of all time?


----------



## Notorious

:kobe2


----------



## MrMister

Oh and yes Notorious, Sharpe's voice is awful. MUSHMOUTH


----------



## Notorious

The Colts O-Line is atrocious.


----------



## Magic

SECOND GAME OF THE YEAR THAT I ACTUALLY GET TO SEE ON TV. :hb:


and I'm well aware of that, notorious. seriously, Luck has been the best rookie this season for so many reasons you guys aren't giving him credit for, but RGIII has those stats so dont matter. :kobe2


----------



## MrMister

Luck has 23 turnovers.


----------



## TomahawkJock

:eli2


----------



## Magic

Luck carries the offense more than any other QB and it's not even close. Not even close.


----------



## MrMister

He hurts his team more than Wilson or Griffin.


----------



## Stax Classic

The LadyKiller said:


> Stax do brady's stats not count because he and the patriots are one of the biggest stat padders of all time?


It's a different era, I certainly think Marino still had a better season than Brees did.


----------



## Magic

have you seen our offensive line this year, Mrmr? Like really? If Luck wasn't a good scrambler it would be oh so ever for him as he would be fucking killed. RGIII can win ROY, he deserves it too, but Luck is the best QB out of the three and there isn't a single doubt in my mind about it. yeah homer bias of course, but I would want him on my team even if I wasn't a fan of the Colts. The way he operates the team is incredible for a rookie and I'm aware RGIII does a good job of this as well but yeah, there isn't really much to say except I think Luck is better than RGIII.


----------



## MrMister

I'm just trolling you. LUCK is one of my favorite players lolol. I'm fine if you think he's the BEST.


----------



## TripleG

Are the Giants actually up 14 to nothing? 

Is Big Blue giving me false hope again?


----------



## Irish Jet

If the Jets win and fuck up our draft position I'll lose my shit.

Edit: The guy from Redzone just said Brandon Marshall was swallowed up by a couple of lions. OH MY GOD.


----------



## Freeloader

Why is Mark Sanchez in the game?


----------



## Irish Jet

Freeloader said:


> Why is Mark Sanchez in the game?


The same reason he's an NFL QB.

Fuckery.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

CJ SPILLER MOTHERFUCKERSSS


----------



## Stad

Can't wait to watch RG3 shred dat Cowboys D tonight!!


----------



## kobra860

The LadyKiller said:


> have you seen our offensive line this year, Mrmr? Like really? If Luck wasn't a good scrambler it would be oh so ever for him as he would be fucking killed. RGIII can win ROY, he deserves it too, but Luck is the best QB out of the three and there isn't a single doubt in my mind about it. *yeah homer bias of course*, but I would want him on my team even if I wasn't a fan of the Colts. The way he operates the team is incredible for a rookie and I'm aware RGIII does a good job of this as well but yeah, there isn't really much to say except I think Luck is better than RGIII.


That's what it is. Luck is one of the least efficient QBs in the league. If he didn't have such an easy schedule, his team wouldn't be in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic

that's one of the most moronic things I've ever heard Kobra. sit your ass down and feel embarrassed.


----------



## Charmqn

Just hearing what Brees has done: not only did he get his 3rd 5000 yard season, but he has over 15,000 yards in a 3 year span. That is insane.


----------



## Bushmaster

Finally home. Really hope Indy can win this game and give the Pats a possible #2 seed. I would love to see Pats play wildcard weekend but I know they need the rest and time for making game plans.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Bears aren't looking too bad, but fuck when is Gould coming back? Its depressing seeing #10 kicking field goals


----------



## AntUK

im not enjoying us helping out the pats and broncos, but its always great fun to spoil houstons day


----------



## Mikey Damage

Andrew Luck is awesome.

RG3, Luck, Wilson.

Quite the year for rookie QBs.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Come on Falcons wtf is this bs COME ON!


----------



## #Mark

The LadyKiller said:


> that's one of the most moronic things I've ever heard Kobra. sit your ass down and feel embarrassed.


He kinda has a point tho.. People praise Luck for his 4th quarter comebacks, but that stat is super inflated.. Almost all of those games are games they had no business losing (Miami, Detroit, Kansas, Tennessee twice).. Plus he's way too turnover prone.. He's gonna be a great QB, but he's not the ROY.. Not with the way RG3 and Wilson are playing.


----------



## Magic

I said he's not the ROY, but he is the better QB out of the three. ROY is won by stats, he's just plain and simple the best QB out of the three. And no business losing? We were worst team in the league last year, we had no busy making the playoffs schedule being weak or not.


----------



## IJ

Lions somewhat keeping up with the Bears, let's hope Calvin can reach 2,000.


----------



## AntUK

The LadyKiller said:


> I said he's not the ROY, but he is the better QB out of the three. ROY is won by stats, he's just plain and simple the best QB out of the three. And no business losing? We were worst team in the league last year, we had no busy making the playoffs schedule being weak or not.


Forget arguing with RG3 fans you'll never win, just smile nod say hes great and be happy with Luck, i wouldnt take Anyone other then Andrew for our team then any QB out there.


----------



## DH

I can't believe that Houston is probably going to have to play next week. This has been a crazy year.


----------



## IJ

I think it's a great change for the game that Rookie/2nd year quarterbacks can come in and do all this work. So many first and second year quarterbacks holding their own, it's great. Makes for really exciting football.


----------



## B-Dawg

WHY does Carolina have to fucking troll me again by finishing like one of the best teams in the NFL, but starting like one of the worst. WHY?


----------



## TripleG

Well that is the end of the Giants' season methinks. 

At least they went out with a huge win over a division rival.


----------



## B-Dawg

DeAngelo is a GOD.


----------



## Freeloader

DeAngelo Williams might be singlehandedly giving me a Fantasy Football Championship this year. Dude is _torching_ the Saints. I love the Saints terrible defense


----------



## El Barto

CHOKE


----------



## TomahawkJock

Chiefs have to lose to guarantee that #1 pick....as if that were ever in question :side:


----------



## Arcade

Damn these Texans. They blew their chance to get the #1 seed.

On the brightside Texans finish with a record of 12-4.


----------



## Stad

Giants are out, thank the good lord.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Thank lord Bears won, shit can't believe I gotta root for Green Bay now 

& Shit why did Phili even put Vick in that was a horrible performance :argh:


----------



## IJ

Stad. said:


> Giants are out, thank the good lord.


Hey, couldn't help noticing your signature but is Geno guaranteed to go to the Chiefs or something? I basically don't pay any attention to any team other than Michigan even though I now live in West Virginia.


----------



## Stad

TantruM said:


> Hey, couldn't help noticing your signature but is Geno guaranteed to go to the Chiefs or something? I basically don't pay any attention to any team other than Michigan even though I now live in West Virginia.


Nope but with a loss today they lock up the #1 pick and will most likely pick a QB and most Chief fans want him picked first overall, including me obviously haha.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Stad, I'm not sure I want Smith NUMBER ONE. I want him but I don't really want to reach for him.. I say we trade down and get some more picks.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Go Vikings.

Fucking Bears.


----------



## Stax Classic

Walsh resetting the 50 yarders in a season record.


----------



## El Barto

This seems appropriate.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Peterson gonna do it :mark:


----------



## Freeloader

Gooooo Vikings and Gooooo Peterson.


----------



## Notorious

Flame of Olympus said:


> This seems appropriate.


I hate the Texans and all but I mean this when I say...Schaub fucking sucks and you guys need to replace him this offseason.


----------



## Cleavage

WHAT?


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes

Arcade said:


> Damn these Texans. They blew their chance to get the #1 seed.
> 
> On the brightside Texans finish with a record of 12-4.


on the brightside the texans wont win a playoff game so who gives a fuck


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Christian Louboutin said:


> WHAT?


Pagano is a man.


----------



## Stax Classic

Is that Kid N Play?


----------



## TomahawkJock

Controversy in Minnesota! A Schwartz type challenge happened in GB's favor.


----------



## Magic

:lmao at that gif.


----------



## El Barto

Notorious said:


> I hate the Texans and all but I mean this when I say...Schaub fucking sucks and you guys need to replace him this offseason.


Too bad we just signed him to an extension earlier this season. I know he is hurting us more than helping us at the moment but there are other issues that have lead to this choke job. If we did get rid of him, I don't know of anyone we could reasonably get that would be better. That's not to say we can't draft a young QB to groom if the team likes him. But barring injury, Schaub is our guy next year.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Wow colts looked pumped for the playoffs in that pic. 

Damn you Vikings just die already :argh:


----------



## Notorious

Flame of Olympus said:


> Too bad we just signed him to an extension earlier this season. I know he is hurting us more than helping us at the moment but there are other issues that have lead to this choke job. If we did get rid of him, I don't know of anyone we could reasonably get that would be better. That's not to say we can't draft a young QB to groom if the team likes him. But barring injury, Schaub is our guy next year.


I quite like T.J. Yates, I think he has potential. I've never liked Schaub, I always thought he was an average at best QB. He just doesn't seem to have "it", that killer instinct to just take over and shine in big games. He sucks in big games, I have zero faith in him coming up big in the playoffs.

Yeah I know Schaub isn't the only reason you guys choked away homefield. I think Cushing going down has been hurting you guys a lot, at least more than I thought it would. I would've never expected the Texans defense to regress as the season progressed like it has. You guys have dealt with injuries on the defensive side of the ball, but I figured with Wade Phillips as the coordinator that you guys would be able to overcome them. The season isn't over for you guys, but going into the playoffs with your confidence low isn't a great recipe for success.


----------



## Freeloader

This Vikings/Packers game has been awesome.

Edit: Leslie Frazier for Coach of the year? They had to win out, last two games against Houston and Green Bay, and they do it? Impressive. Sure Peterson helped a lot of that, but he played most of last year, and the Vikings were a 3 win team I believe? That's a 7 win improvement. 

Adrian Peterson is the MVP. If Peyton wins that award, I'll be pissed. Peyton is the comeback player, but Peterson carried the Vikings into the playoffs, and that award is his. Sick of QB's always winning the damn thing too. 

I imagine Mike Smith is leading that category for COTY but his team placed a pussy schedule, I'm sorry.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Kinda want this game to go into OT so Peterson can break the record


----------



## B-Dawg

Jesus, AP is so close to the record...

9 fucking yards away.


----------



## TomahawkJock

FUCK. 9 yards....wow


----------



## Dr. Jones

Did he get it?


----------



## Notorious

9 yards short.


----------



## El Barto

2,097 yards. 9 yards short of the record. But the Vikes are in.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Should've shanked the FG on purpose and gone to OT haha

Not with the playoffs on the line though


----------



## Sarcasm1

All Day is still MVP even without the record as long as the team is in the playoffs.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Fuck, can't believe Vikings won damn u Packers 

Oh well, did you see Peterson's face when they told him he was short 9yds, he's like fuck :lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

ap for mvp


----------



## Sarcasm1

Wilson tied Peyton's rookie passing TDs record.


----------



## Dr. Jones

If they would've been 6-9 with nothing to play for, it would've been the gutsiest call we would ever see in sports if Frazier told Ponder to take a knee.

ESPN would have their entire year worth of material right there.


----------



## SpeedStick

*
Wild-Card Round*

Cincinnati Bengals (6th seed) at Houston Texans (3rd seed)

Indianapolis Colts (5th seed) at Baltimore Ravens (4th seed)
*
Divisional Round*

(Lowest winning seed) at Denver Broncos (1st seed)

(Highest winning seed) at New England Patriots (2nd seed)


----------



## Magic

Dr. Jones said:


> If they would've been 6-9 with nothing to play for, it would've been the gutsiest call we would ever see in sports if Frazier told Ponder to take a knee.
> 
> ESPN would have their entire year worth of material right there.


lol, why would they take a knee instead of you know, just running AP?


----------



## TomahawkJock

They had 20 seconds at the end where they could have gave AP the ball instead of letting the clock run down.


----------



## TripleG

Adrian Peterson...WOW. That's all I can say. He's a beast. 

Now, pulling the Skins tonight. RGIII, carve those fucking Cowboys up!


----------



## Dr. Jones

The LadyKiller said:


> lol, why would they take a knee instead of you know, just running AP?


Haha good point. Me dumb:


----------



## smackdown1111

AFC representative is either going to be my team (Denver) or the Patriots. Ain't no one else have a shot.


----------



## TomahawkJock

RG3 may be the most polarizing rookie in a long time. He is already a legend in DC. Quite amazing.


----------



## TripleG

TomahawkJock said:


> RG3 may be the most polarizing rookie in a long time. He is already a legend in DC. Quite amazing.


I live around DC. They call him Black Jesus....and a lot of them are serious about it.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Chiefs #1 pick huh? Guessing we trade it away for washed up players or draft a DT instead of what the team truly needs and has needed for years and years. A QB.


----------



## Magic

There is no QB worth taking first overall. Unless you want them to waste the first overlal pick on Geno Smith. :kobe


----------



## TomahawkJock

Save_Us_Cousins

Even I'm skeptical about him. We are just plain fucked this year in the Draft. We need to trade down and get a shit ton of picks.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Chiefs in charge of getting the #1 pick in a year when there are no good QB's. Fuck them.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Chiefs last had a franchise QB when Len Dawson was playing. Sad to think about it really.


----------



## Stax Classic




----------



## Arya Dark

*Brilliant stuff.*


----------



## #Mark

Man our offense just can't capitalize..


----------



## Cookie Monster

I wonder if Tony Romo's favorite dessert is apple TURNOVER!?


----------



## TripleG

Redskins got royally screwed on that TD pass. If that isn't Delay of Game, then I don't know what is. 

But they answered with a TD, so they are back in business.


----------



## Bushmaster

Passed out earlier and was knocked so missed alot of stuff. It sucks AP missed out on the record by 9 yards. theres only 7 ppl with 2000 yeards so its pretty darn tough.

Glad my Pats are the number 2 seed. Could have been 1 if we just took care of business, just afraid.about Pats playing in Denver because Brady doesnt usually play well there and with Manning this season if Tom is having a bad day they could easily get blown out.


----------



## Stad

No thanks to Cousins. Rather draft Geno.


----------



## Jigsaw

Is there a chance Romo WONT throw a game ending INT?


----------



## TripleG

Skins are taking control. Please dear God knock Dallas out of this!


----------



## jaybyrd18

Well, another fantastic season in the books for the browns! I CANNOT wait to see what this fabulous franchise has in store for us next year!...should be exciting!.........................................


----------



## Jigsaw

This might get interesting.


----------



## TripleG

Well Skins could have put the game away and blew it. 

Damn it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:lmao


----------



## TripleG

And Classic Romo sets it up for defeat. Awesome!


----------



## Sarcasm1

RG3 vs RW3 round 1!


----------



## Dr. Jones

Are they still pretending the Romo can lead them to a Super Bowl?


----------



## Perfect Poster

ROBERT GRIFFIN THE THIRD


----------



## Tha Masta

NFC East Champs!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

YES! Dallas lost! 

Skins, best of luck to you in the playoffs! Thank you for this gift!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Congrats Redskins


----------



## Stad

Dallas man. :lmao

Can't wait for Skins n Hawks next week.


----------



## kobra860

lol at Romo choking again. NFC East Champs!!!! Bring on the Seahawks.


----------



## TripleG

Can we just say that Tony Romo is the Wile E. Coyote of Football? I mean Jesus.


----------



## MrMister

:romo:romo:romo:romo:romo:romo

That is all.


----------



## CamillePunk

Vintage Cowboys. :sad:


----------



## Notorious

Wild card predictions?

Bengals over Texans
Ravens over Colts

Packers over Vikings
Seahawks over Redskins


----------



## Dr. Jones

kobra860 said:


> lol at Romo choking again. NFC East Champs!!!! Bring on the Seahawks.


Romo doesn't seem like a bad guy, but just like George Costanza, I love watching him fail.


----------



## MrMister

Notorious said:


> Wild card predictions?
> 
> Bengals over Texans
> Ravens over Colts
> 
> Packers over Vikings
> Seahawks over Redskins


Let me show what you did wrong.

Bengal over Texans
LUCK over Ravens

ALL DAY over Packers
Seahawks over Redskins


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 17 - ALL DAY*



Notorious said:


> Wild card predictions?
> 
> Bengals over Texans
> Ravens over Colts
> 
> Packers over Vikings
> Seahawks over Redskins


A lot of people are big on Seattle because of their recent scoring surges, but they are on the road for this playoff game, and they're playing an above average team. No 12th man for Seattle for this game. I don't know that the Redskins will roll here, but I do think they can win. And if the Packers can win, then the Redskins would face a very beatable #1 seed Atlanta Falcons team. In fact, I think the Seahawks are the more dangerous of the two teams. 

I honestly don't give a shit if Seattle beats the Redskins. Well I do, but it was more important to deny Dallas a Division Title and kick their ass, by far. If Seattle wins, I will not only applaud them, but cheer for them to run the table and go to the Superbowl. 

The Redskins and Seahawks are both fairly young teams. Griffin and Wilson could be in the process of beginning a fantastic NFC rivalry for years to come. 

As far as the AFC goes - I would like to see the Ravens or Broncos make the Superbowl so Peyton or #52 Ray can be in a position to win a 2nd Superbowl. Possibly the greatest offensive and defensive player of our lifetimes, both of them deserve more than a single ring IMO.


----------



## SP103

Get ready for the old fanboy rant here. Patriots should be the #1 seed. 

Why? 

#1. Patriots Beat Denver. 
#2. Denver has 2 losses in the AFC. NE had 1. 
#3. Teams who have qualified for the playoffs whom each team has played:
NE-6/ Denver 4. 
#4. PF/PA Net- New England 226, Denver 192.

New England lost to ONE team in the AFC. ONE. 1. Oh and they beat Denver. Strength of schedule. NE deserves the #1 spot here.


----------



## GOON




----------



## Mikey Damage

Packers
Redskins
Texans
Ravens


----------



## TripleG

One thing I would LOVE to see happen in the Playoffs = A Packers/Seahawks rematch. 

I swear to God my eyes would be glued to the screen for that one after the Monday Night fiasco earlier in the year.


----------



## Stax Classic

Way too early remaining playoff predictions: (weekly post)
Texans win
Colts win
Vikings win
Seahawks win

Patriots beat Texans
Broncos beat Colts
Vikings beat Falcons
Niners beat Seahawks

Patriots beat Broncos
Niners beat Vikings

Super Bowl Champion: SAN FRANCISCO FORTY NINERS

Until next week.


----------



## MrMister

Mikey Damage said:


> Packers
> Redskins
> Texans
> Ravens


Did you pick all home teams? homer

Not happening btw.



My SB at this point is....I don't know.

Ok, SEATTLE SEAHAWKS


----------



## Freeloader

SP103 said:


> Get ready for the old fanboy rant here. Patriots should be the #1 seed.
> 
> Why?
> 
> #1. Patriots Beat Denver.
> #2. Denver has 2 losses in the AFC. NE had 1.
> #3. Teams who have qualified for the playoffs whom each team has played:
> NE-6/ Denver 4.
> #4. PF/PA Net- New England 226, Denver 192.
> 
> New England lost to ONE team in the AFC. ONE. ONE. Oh and they beat Denver. Strength of schedule. NE deserves the #1 spot here.


They should of beaten San Fran, which would of given them that #1 seed. the early weather in that game cost them. Even thought I'm from Boston and love my *Red Sox*, *Celtics* and *Bruins*, I'm (clearly) not a Patriots fan. However, I agree with you that the Patriots are a more "fitting" #1 seed than Denver. 

I predict the Patriots will play Houston again in the divisional playoff game. When Baltimore and Denver play each other - you might want to cheer for Denver. Road game in Denver is IMO easier for the Patriots than a home game against Baltimore, because the Ravens _always_ seem to play the Patriots tough. They realistically should of beaten the Patriots during that nearly undefeated season, and in hindsight, it might of been good for them.


----------



## CamillePunk

Packers > Vikings
SEAHAWKS > Redskins
Bengals > Texans 
Colts > Ravens :bron3

Broncos win the Super Bowl.


----------



## MrMister

DENVER is the legit pick. Manning plus a solid defense is scary horrific shit.


It'll be interesting if it's Denver/Seattle as a lot of here wanted Manning in Seattle paired with their savage headhunters. Oh shit they'd probably have HFA if they had signed Manning. What could have been...


----------



## Obfuscation

REDSKINS --> RGIII in the playoffs :mark:

Predictions:

*Texans over Bengals* - _currently crumbling or not, I think Texans can pull it together to take out the really solid Bengals_
*Ravens over Colts* - _personal bias. LUCK could really give Ravens tons of trouble. Kid is a WILD CARD and Ravens consistency hasn't been there all season._
*Vikings over Packers* - _One man: Adrian Peterson. He did it for them today. I think he'll do it for them come next week. Packers D is hurting and he's the LAST guy you want running over a defense that isn't 100%. Packers having home field advantage throws a wrench in my prediction. Eh, I'll live dangerously._
*Seahawks over Redskins* - _Damn I'm VERY torn on this. I guess it comes down to how the last few weeks have gone. Seahawks have looked incredibly dominate. 'Skins have been on a hot streak themselves, RGIII is great, but being home or not, I see the Seahawks momentum continuing on in the post-season._


----------



## El Conquistador

Bengals > Texans
Colts > Baltimore
Skins > Seahawks
Packers > Vikings


book it. come back and quote me. neg me if any of this is wrong.


----------



## Mikey Damage

MrMister said:


> Did you pick all home teams? homer
> 
> Not happening btw.
> 
> 
> 
> My SB at this point is....I don't know.
> 
> Ok, SEATTLE SEAHAWKS


I did. I'm very confident in the NFC picks. 

AFC is more of a toss-up.


----------



## Telos

SP103 said:


> Get ready for the old fanboy rant here. Patriots should be the #1 seed.
> 
> Why?
> 
> #1. Patriots Beat Denver.
> #2. Denver has 2 losses in the AFC. NE had 1.
> #3. Teams who have qualified for the playoffs whom each team has played:
> NE-6/ Denver 4.
> #4. PF/PA Net- New England 226, Denver 192.
> 
> New England lost to ONE team in the AFC. ONE. 1. Oh and they beat Denver. Strength of schedule. NE deserves the #1 spot here.


It's a tough pill to swallow considering how the Pats got their first 3 losses (combined 5 points difference I believe). But consider this is a team that had to evolve over the course of the season. The defense, particularly the secondary, is much improved over what we saw in the beginning. A healthy Aqib Talib is HUGE for the Pats' chances. Hoping he and Dennard will be ready in two weeks, and McCourty can shift to free safety where he excels (and get Arrington back in the slot).

Don't worry too much about the seeding, the cream usually rises to the top. I like the Pats' chances against anybody. The important thing for them is that, thanks to the Colts, the Pats were able to get a first round bye and get that much needed extra week of rest. If the Pats have to travel to Denver in the AFCCG, so be it. The path to the Super Bowl is never easy.


----------



## SP103

Freeloader said:


> They should of beaten San Fran, which would of given them that #1 seed. the early weather in that game cost them. Even thought I'm from Boston and love my *Red Sox*, *Celtics* and *Bruins*, I'm (clearly) not a Patriots fan. However, I agree with you that the Patriots are a more "fitting" #1 seed than Denver.
> 
> I predict the Patriots will play Houston again in the divisional playoff game. When Baltimore and Denver play each other - you might want to cheer for Denver. Road game in Denver is IMO easier for the Patriots than a home game against Baltimore, because the Ravens _always_ seem to play the Patriots tough. They realistically should of beaten the Patriots during that nearly undefeated season, and in hindsight, it might of been good for them.


Patriots at home versus a team they lost to in the regular season vs. a team they beat in the regular season at home away at Mile high? 
I beg to differ. Bring on Baltimore @ the Razor. Pain lies on the Gillette side with the real refs-not the jamokes in week 3.


----------



## MrMister

Mikey Damage said:


> I did. I'm very confident in the NFC picks.
> 
> AFC is more of a toss-up.


Yeah who am I shittin? Packers roll at Lambeau. Really do see Seahawks winning over the Skins though.


----------



## kobra860

I predict that the Bengals pull an upset and beat the Texans.


----------



## Mikey Damage

power of RG3, imo.

Dude is special.


----------



## MrMister

He is. I'm a fan despite him being a hated ******* and owning Dallas tonight. 

Still, that Seattle D is pretty special too. Should be a damn good game. It's certainly a compelling matchup.


----------



## Telos

Freeloader said:


> They should of beaten San Fran, which would of given them that #1 seed. the early weather in that game cost them. Even thought I'm from Boston and love my *Red Sox*, *Celtics* and *Bruins*, I'm (clearly) not a Patriots fan. However, I agree with you that the Patriots are a more "fitting" #1 seed than Denver.
> 
> I predict the Patriots will play Houston again in the divisional playoff game. When Baltimore and Denver play each other - you might want to cheer for Denver. Road game in Denver is IMO easier for the Patriots than a home game against Baltimore, because the Ravens _always_ seem to play the Patriots tough. They realistically should of beaten the Patriots during that nearly undefeated season, and in hindsight, it might of been good for them.


The Patriots have always had a tough time against the Ravens, so they would be scary even if they're floundering now. But the Broncos now are clicking on all cylinders and are an improved team from the one the Pats saw earlier this season at Gillette. I would rather see the Broncos get bounced in the second round, regardless of opponent, and the Pats advance to host the AFCCG.

BTW congrats on the Skins winning the division, RGIII is so much fun to watch. We've seen quite a renaissance at the QB position the past few seasons.


----------



## Stax Classic

I really think the Skins get rolled by more than 3 scores. It will not be close, SF is a better team than Washington and Seattle killed them (though I do think SF gets them back).


----------



## TripleG

My picks for next week: 

In the NFC, I am going to go with The Packers to beat The Vikings. I know that sounds silly considering Peterson (Season MVP IMO) ran all over them this week, but I think things will be different in Lambeau, and if the weather becomes a factor, then the Pack will definitely have an advantage. And beating the Packers twice in a row? That is tough to do. 

And I will say this. If the Skins were playing Seattle in Seattle, I'd probably pick the Seahawks. However, the Seahawks on the road against RGIII & Alfred Morris and a team on a 7 game winning streak? That is going to be tough to beat. I'll pick the Skins by virtue of home field advantage. No 12th man to worry about. 

In the AFC, I am still going to pick the Texans to beat the Bengals. Yeah, they've looked pedestrian the last few games, but I chalk up the Colts game to high emotion due to the return of their coach to the sidelines. I think the Texans are going to click a little better in their first playoff game (I hope so. I'd be nice if they won one). 

And due to their high momentum, I am going to pick the Colts over the Ravens. The Ravens started strong, but minus their win over the Giants, they have looked pretty ordinary for at least a month and a half (and the Giants game I believe has more to do with the Giants just sucking). Luck just seems to have everything going right at the moment and the Colts seem like a more finely tuned and in sync team.


----------



## Stax Classic

I know it's sill considering Peterson ran all over them this week...

Peterson ran all over them ALL SEASON, almost 20% of his seasons yards game against GB, 2 200 yard games, he's going to have a third. He had more yards vs GB in GB(210) than this week(199). Vikings are also a better bad weather team than GB, they can run the ball ALL DAY, GB cannot, and GB cannot block for shit.


----------



## CamillePunk

RG3 is a Redskins QB so I'll accept nothing less than an OMG Joe Theisman moment. 

This war has changed me. 

Bengals/Texans is my least certain pick.


----------



## Telos

I'm thinking Texans, Colts, Seahawks, and Packers advance. Most confident in Green Bay, least confident in Houston. I'd have given the Vikings a puncher's chance at Lambeau if they still had Percy Harvin available.


----------



## Sarcasm1

What was the toughest defense RG3 has faced?


----------



## TKOK

49ers NFC West champs and 2nd seed. hoping it will be like last year with the 49ers winning their game and the falcons losing so that the NFC title game at Candlestick. Different ending though obviously

oh and as far as sb picks

Denver vs SF.


----------



## Telos

Sarcasm1 said:


> What was the toughest defense RG3 has faced?


Probably the Falcons in Week 5 if talking about body of work over the course of a season. They even concussed him. But for a single game, the Steelers in Week 8 probably stifled him the most.


----------



## smackdown1111

AFC Championship game should be Denver vs Patriots. And even though it seems like a lot of you think NE should win easy or something, I will remind you that Brady owns a losing record in Denver (at like 3-6 or something like that). Yeah they beat Denver twice last year, one being in Denver (come on freaking Tebow was the QB) and once this year before Denver was firing on all cylinders. We have a top 5 offense and top 5 defense. Don't get me wrong, NE can win with that offense, but it isn't a given at all. Denver is just as good as the Patriots and if it weren't for Willis freaking McGahee dropping a wide open 4th down pass and fumbling in the red zone we could have potentially won.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Telos said:


> Probably the Falcons in Week 5 if talking about body of work over the course of a season. They even concussed him. But for a single game, the Steelers in Week 8 probably stifled him the most.


Hmm ok. The matchup between Skins/Hawks is interesting because their offense is like the same thing. Both teams like to run a lot with mobile QBs that have the read option.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't think it _should_ be. Broncos vs Pats do have a good chance at occurring being the best overall teams from the AFC + home field advantage. I'd mark for Ravens making it to the Super Bowl. Any of the other teams in contention all sound good to me too. Something fresh such as the ultimate sleeper like Bengals vs Seahawks would OWN purely due to the new aspect of it.


----------



## Telos

smackdown1111 said:


> AFC Championship game should be Denver vs Patriots. And even though it seems like a lot of you think NE should win easy or something, I will remind you that Brady owns a losing record in Denver (at like 3-6 or something like that). Yeah they beat Denver twice last year, one being in Denver (come on freaking Tebow was the QB) and once this year before Denver was firing on all cylinders. We have a top 5 offense and top 5 defense. Don't get me wrong, NE can win with that offense, but it isn't a given at all. Denver is just as good as the Patriots and if it weren't for Willis freaking McGahee dropping a wide open 4th down pass and fumbling in the red zone we could have potentially won.


From a Patriots fan to a Broncos fan, I have two things to say:

1) That was a touchback, dammit! Ben Watson made the play of the year on Champ Bailey, ball knocked loose past the goal line out of bounds, that's a touchback. Would have shifted the momentum, and Jeff Triplette nullified it. Seven years and I still haven't gotten over that. The Pats weren't that good that year anyway, but still. 

Edit -






2) The prospect of the Pats having to go through Denver to get to the Super Bowl terrifies me. Don't get me wrong, I love the Pats' chances against anybody (maybe not the Giants, but don't have to worry about them for another year). But Mile High has historically been the Patriots' kryptonite, and Peyton Manning is as dangerous as they come. Even in the Pats' win against them, I was worried when the Broncos started rallying toward the end of the game. Oh, and the Pats going into "Peyton's Place" for the AFCCG makes me uneasy. See: Peyton's Revenge


----------



## #Mark

Ahh still on that post game high! Honestly, I was way more nervous about Dallas than I am about the Hawks.. They're biggest strength is their run offense but we got a very solid run defense.. Not to mention our explosive offense and the fact that they're traveling from the other side of the country... No 12th man for them means no victory.

We want Seattle!!


----------



## chronoxiong

Glad the Niners are the second seed. They could use the rest as they got a lot of injured players lately. Every year, there's always a #1 seed that fails hard in the Playoffs and I think that can happen to Atlanta. If they do, I would love to see us host the NFC Title game again. This time, with a win and with more fair weather. The Playoffs should be exciting.


----------



## smackdown1111

Telos said:


> From a Patriots fan to a Broncos fan, I have two things to say:
> 
> 1) That was a touchback, dammit! Ben Watson made the play of the year on Champ Bailey, ball knocked loose past the goal line out of bounds, that's a touchback. Would have shifted the momentum, and Jeff Triplette nullified it. Seven years and I still haven't gotten over that. The Pats weren't that good that year anyway, but still.
> 
> Edit -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) The prospect of the Pats having to go through Denver to get to the Super Bowl terrifies me. Don't get me wrong, I love the Pats' chances against anybody (maybe not the Giants, but don't have to worry about them for another year). But Mile High has historically been the Patriots' kryptonite, and Peyton Manning is as dangerous as they come. Even in the Pats' win against them, I was worried when the Broncos started rallying toward the end of the game. Oh, and the Pats going into "Peyton's Place" for the AFCCG makes me uneasy. See: Peyton's Revenge


Haha ya that call was so close, I can see why it wasn't overturned. But I could see the case for it being overturned. Champ was getting gassed after that run, but I have no idea how Watson caught him still.

You have every right and belief to like the Pats chances against anyone including Denver. It should be a close game, really, but just as you think the Patriots can win, I think my team can do it. I know that from visiting Patriots forums recently (some of them are so obnoxious and cocky its disgusting, but every fan has them), they like to point out that Denver had a weak schedule and that the Patriots will dominate us. That may be true, but we still took care of business and did it in dominating fashion. The Patriots didn't have that tough of a schedule either though tbh.


----------



## MrMister

> “Just before we start, I’m not going to talk anything about coaches and coaching, and I’m not going to talk about, obviously, I’m not going to talk about personnel,” Jones said following the Cowboys’ loss to the Redskins. “We’ll talk about the game. I would say they were the better team. They played like it. They played well enough to win, and they deserved what they’re getting. My hat’s off to them – the entire organization.
> 
> “They’ve done something pretty phenomenal to come back like they have, considering how they started. I give them all that they deserve, the Washington Redskins.”


Garrett is gone 100%.

Romo is gone 75%.

Dallas will go after Alex Smith as a stop gap and we'll throw darts at future QB via draft.


----------



## TomahawkJock

All you guys talking about playoffs really hurts your insides when your a Chiefs fan.


----------



## Telos

smackdown1111 said:


> Haha ya that call was so close, I can see why it wasn't overturned. But I could see the case for it being overturned. Champ was getting gassed after that run, but I have no idea how Watson caught him still.
> 
> You have every right and belief to like the Pats chances against anyone including Denver. It should be a close game, really, but just as you think the Patriots can win, I think my team can do it. I know that from visiting Patriots forums recently (some of them are so obnoxious and cocky its disgusting, but every fan has them), they like to point out that Denver had a weak schedule and that the Patriots will dominate us. That may be true, but we still took care of business and did it in dominating fashion. The Patriots didn't have that tough of a schedule either though tbh.


I visit Patriots fan forums, probably the same one you've visited because I see a thread stating exactly that, about the strength of schedule. The flaw in the homers' arguments is that the Broncos can't change who their opponent is, they can only go out and try to win against them. Those same detractors would NOT want to hear about it if their favorite team had an easy schedule and won all those games. And some people aren't learning. You take the regular season and throw it out the window in the playoffs. It means nothing at this point. Great teams fall flat on their face, and "lesser" teams break out and come up huge. 

The 7-9 Seahawks over the Saints a couple years ago. The 9-7 Giants winning the Super Bowl, and the 10-6 Giants beating the first ever 18-0 team. The 9-7 Arizona Cardinals HOSTING an NFCCG, winning it, and coming 2:37 from winning the SB. The 10-6 Packers backing into the playoffs and going on to dominate the NFC playoffs and win the SB. Records mean nothing in the playoffs and it's all about who's hot.

The Patriots and Broncos are two of the elite offenses in the NFL, with two of the greatest QB's that ever played the game. It would be a hell of a game, in any stadium. And there's no guarantee that either team will even GET to the AFCCG. But I agree with you that it's a bit lame to discredit a team for their schedule. I look at the Broncos' roster and it's loaded with talent on both sides of the ball. And any team with Peyton Manning under center has a chance to win on any given day. I have nothing but respect for the Broncos, and admit they are much more intimidating now than they were with Tebow at QB a year ago.


----------



## Obfuscation

TomahawkJock said:


> All you guys talking about playoffs really hurts your insides when your a Chiefs fan.


As an Oakland fan, things don't get any easier. Granted they were better than Chiefs. Wasn't the year for either. That's for sure. Lets sit back and enjoy some great games now. That's all we have till the DRAFT.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Cept for the fact that the draft isn't filled with a good Franchise QB :bron3 Nothing goes right as a Chiefs fan.


----------



## Aid

Lovie Smith will be fired later today. Chicago is sending out forms to request permission to interview coordinators. I don't like Smith being fired.


----------



## Magic

Manning gets to be "home" all postseason even if he maks it the superbowl. :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

Aid180 said:


> Lovie Smith will be fired later today. Chicago is sending out forms to request permission to interview coordinators. I don't like Smith being fired.


Long overdue, imo.


----------



## MrMister

Pissed Garrett isn't fired yet. It's 10am CST. Due the deed JERREH. 

I'm actually contemplating that Dallas should blow it up entirely. Trade Ware. Trade Romo if possible (hey Arizona sup). At the very least, Dallas has to start the search for a new QB. This is beyond ridiculous. I mean it's fucking comical ffs. Will someone get some offensive lineman on this team please.


----------



## Irish Jet

Delighted Rex is getting another year. Actually fucking ecstatic. Will probably still end badly next year, just get that man a QB.


----------



## MrMister

Rivera FIRED
Reid FIRED
Smith FIRED
Turner FIRED
Gailey FIRED
Shurmur FIRED
Crennel FIRED


The worst coach of all of those, Jason Garrett, still has his fucking job. Raging.


----------



## Aid

MrMister said:


> Pissed Garrett isn't fired yet. It's 10am CST. Due the deed JERREH.
> 
> I'm actually contemplating that Dallas should blow it up entirely. Trade Ware. Trade Romo if possible (hey Arizona sup). At the very least, Dallas has to start the search for a new QB. This is beyond ridiculous. I mean it's fucking comical ffs. Will someone get some offensive lineman on this team please.


Matt Barkley, future Cowboys QB.


----------



## El Conquistador

I think Schwartz will get the axe, too.

Presumably after the Lovie firing, I think Emery will move in a different direction and not bring back Urlacher.


----------



## MrMister

I'd seriously take anyone but Sanchez at this point. Even Tebow :lmao. That's how done I am with Romo. I mean calling him 1st ballot Hall of Famer isn't even funny anymore. 

Barkley or Landry Jones I reckon. Could sign Alex Smith too if he's a FA. No clue on his contract status. Fuck it, just roll with Orton. The thing is I think Romo has one year left on his contract, so Dallas probably rolls him out there one more year. I say trade him if possible, cut him if not. Get his poisonous INT throwing ass out of here.


----------



## kobra860

MrMister said:


> Pissed Garrett isn't fired yet. It's 10am CST. Due the deed JERREH.
> 
> I'm actually contemplating that Dallas should blow it up entirely. Trade Ware. Trade Romo if possible (hey Arizona sup). At the very least, Dallas has to start the search for a new QB. This is beyond ridiculous. I mean it's fucking comical ffs. Will someone get some offensive lineman on this team please.


Trade Ware? The only consistent guy on the team?


----------



## TomahawkJock

Goodbye Romeo. And to think I thought Chiefs would do good under him this year. Ah well. Having a coach that has actually had some playoff experience will do us good. Last three coaches we have had have sucked... Edwards, Haley, Crennel. Vermeil was a great coach, we need a guy like him again. Give us Andy Reid. He can develop fucking QB's.


----------



## Aid

El Conquistador said:


> I think Schwartz will get the axe, too.
> 
> Presumably after the Lovie firing, I think Emery will move in a different direction and not bring back Urlacher.


Yeah. I'm hearing an offensive head coach is in the future as well as a 3-4 defense.


----------



## El Conquistador

Jon Gruden plz.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Also, how the fuck is Pioli not gone? Guy was overated as fuck coming to KC just because he had supposedly "built up the Patriots" when all in all, it was Belichick. Pioli fell in love with Matt Cassel and thought he could be the Chiefs' future. Well he sure was dead wrong. All the fans want Pioli gone including me. Sure, he has brought in talent but the Cassel decision outweighs them all in my opinion. Clark needs to let him go. Chiefs just need to start over with a new QB and go from there.


----------



## Aid

El Conquistador said:


> Jon Gruden plz.


Yes. Very much want.


----------



## Notorious

According to Skip Bayless, the Colts made a huge mistake picking Luck instead of keeping Peyton. :StephenA2


----------



## Magic

I just want my fucking LUCK/PEYTON dream matchup this playoffs while Peyton is still good. Ravens better not get in the way of this shit. Also if MAGICAL Colts somehow manage to lose these playoffs I'll obviously be pulling for Peyton get dat second ring and cement his GOAT status. 8*D


----------



## Glass Shatters

Telos said:


> The 7-9 Seahawks over the Saints a couple years ago.






:hhh

Fuck that game.



Aid180 said:


> Lovie Smith will be fired later today. Chicago is sending out forms to request permission to interview coordinators. I don't like Smith being fired.


:mark:ing in hopes that Spagnuolo gets the axe and Lovie Smith is hired as Saints defensive coordinator.


----------



## Magic

he became a true star after that day too. amazing to watch to this day. LYNCH.


----------



## TripleG

You think Romo is done with the Cowboys? 

I mean Jerry has got to be getting sick of this season enders.


----------



## MrMister

kobra860 said:


> Trade Ware? The only consistent guy on the team?


Probably a knee jerk reaction to Romo getting picked off on a flat route.

If Dallas could dupe someone with another Walker trade though? It's done in a heartbeat.


----------



## Irish Jet

Notorious said:


> According to Skip Bayless, the Colts made a huge mistake picking Luck instead of keeping Peyton. :StephenA2


I'd agree. Although I wouldn't call it huge. I think you take Manning + the value of the Luck pick in trades and they're set up for a Superbowl right away.

They shouldn't have let him stay in the AFC.


----------



## El Barto

I swear a few weeks ago, I didn't think we would see the Bengals again. But this freefall has been happening for awhile. Oh well. Lets beat the Bengals again and head to Foxboro to get crushed again.


----------



## Magic

^^^you guys would play the Pats.


you'd agree that keeping Manning was a good idea over picking a guy that will likely have an outstanding 15+ year career barring any significant injuries? :bosh


----------



## MrMister

Colts did the right thing though it was a tough decision due to Manning being the Colts for so long. An almost guaranteed franchise QB falling into your lap is impossible to pass up.


----------



## Cliffy

Can you imagine the ESPN coverage if Cowboys acquired Tebow.

MY GOD :skip


----------



## Magic

Exactly. These guys don't come out every year otherwise the league would be filled with great QBs which it clearly isn't. Luck, and RGIII for that matter, are QBs you just can't miss out on if you have the chance to take them. It was the same way with Manning when he was drafted. I'm so happy right now that we have another franchise QB that can carry us for years and didn't end up with a guy like Sanchez or Gabbert that just fails on all medium level expectations.


----------



## Aid

Luck as a rookie led the team to 11 wins and getting rid of Manning for him was a mistake? Ha. Luck is only going to get better. Peyton is only going to get older. Luck will have a dynasty in Indy if all goes right. They improve their Oline and get a few more pieces on Defense and they will be the best team in the AFC in three years. With Peyton, they would have to hope to find a QB as good as Luck in a few years, and that would be hard. They had the number 1 pick and the right player for that pick. The only mistake Indy made in my opinion is that they cut Manning instead of trading him for a couple of pieces.


----------



## Freeloader

Didn't Manning have a no trade clause? 

Anyhow, I hope the Broncos make the Superbowl. Them or Baltimore. Rooting for #18 and #52 to get a chance at one more ring. 

NFC - Skins obviously. Skins vs Ravens rematch would be fantastic, in an ideal world.


----------



## Magic

LUCK VS. RGIII in the playoffs would break the media, especially if LUCK got past Manning/Brady to get there.


----------



## Aid

I just want to see Luck vs. Manning. The Texans need to win and the Ravens need to lose for that to happen.


----------



## Obfuscation

El Conquistador said:


> I think Schwartz will get the axe, too.
> 
> Presumably after the Lovie firing, I think Emery will move in a different direction and not bring back Urlacher.


I thought Schwartz still has a year or two left on his contract? Think it was mentioned on Sunday Night Football back when Megatron broke the record(s).

Details were fuzzy, iirc.


----------



## Magic

Just saw that there are four QBs making their postseason debut in the NFC, the ones that aren't are Ryan and Rodgers. Packers superbowl appearance here we come. :bron3


----------



## Telos

Irish Jet said:


> I'd agree. Although I wouldn't call it huge. I think you take Manning + the value of the Luck pick in trades and they're set up for a Superbowl right away.
> 
> They shouldn't have let him stay in the AFC.


Manning has the neck problem. He was taking a huge risk coming back (still is, actually). They got 13 awesome years of mileage out of him. A future franchise QB staring them right in the face in Andrew Luck, a guy many scouts believed was the best QB prospect since John Elway. It was only a risk in that Luck could have turned out to be another Ryan Leaf, but after breaking the rookie record for passing yards, yeah, I think nobody has to worry about that.

I don't remember the circumstances surrounding them not trading him, but it might have been an issue with salary cap ramifications (isn't it usually cheaper in the NFL to outright cut a player than it is to trade him?). Jim Irsay will say it was done out of respect for Manning but it probably had more to do with the cap hit. In any case, the Colts made the right move and it just so happens that it was a perfect fit for Denver as well. This reminds me of the Pats trading Drew Bledsoe to Buffalo and him going on to have a Pro Bowl rejuvenating season. Obvious differences being that Bledsoe was younger at that stage of his career and less of an injury risk than Manning was before this season.


----------



## MrMister

Now Whisenhunt is fired.


----------



## Telos

Showtime said:


> Just saw that there are four QBs making their postseason debut in the NFC, the ones that aren't are Ryan and Rodgers. Packers superbowl appearance here we come. :bron3


And Rodgers is the only QB in the NFC with a playoff win to his name.

On the AFC side, the SB representative has had either Tom Brady, Peyton Manning, or Ben Roethlisberger for the last 9 consecutive years. If the Patriots or Broncos make it in, that will be 10. Matt Schaub, Joe Flacco, Andrew Luck, and Andy Dalton are the only hopes for a combo breaker.


----------



## MrMister

Dallas is gonna hire Norv Turner as OC. Then he'll take over after Garrett fails next year. God, I can't wait.


----------



## Notorious

Has something like what happened with Texans ever happened before?

Like a team led their conference for the first 16 weeks and then lost it in the last week?


----------



## Telos

MrMister said:


> Dallas is gonna hire Norv Turner as OC. Then he'll take over after Garrett fails next year. God, I can't wait.


I'm just waiting for _this_ to happen (0:22) 








Notorious said:


> Has something like what happened with Texans ever happened before?
> 
> Like a team led their conference for the first 16 weeks and then lost it in the last week?


Close, but IIRC in 2002 the Miami Dolphins were the #1 seed in the AFC heading into Week 16, lost their final two games and missed the playoffs. It was a baaaaaaad year overall in the NFL.


----------



## Notorious

It would be the Dolphins :no:


----------



## El Conquistador

My assessment of the Bears:

-GRUDEN.

-Offensive line needs to be rebuilt. This entire year was patchwork to mask the problems. Draft a competent LT (draft is supposed to be rich in OL and DL), add one more starting piece via free agency and you're on your way to a nice start. Scott was serviceable at RT. Williams wasn't all that bad at G. 

-Release Devin Hester. Due $10 million next year. Had 21 catches this year and no return TD's. Good riddance. 

-Let Urlacher walk, unless he's willing to take a dramatic pay cut. Pay him based on his fair market value, not his reputation. Briggs, Tillman, and Jennings can carry this defense for a bit longer.

-Don't pay Henry Melton. Very good when he plays hard, but he disappeared for a stretch of 4-5 games this season. He's going to get paid, but don't be the ones to do it. Perhaps consider turning Peppers loose as well. Wooton and Shea stepped up a bit. I don't think Shea is an every down DE yet, but he has some good rush moves.

-Address the TE position. Kellen Davis is horrible. Stumbles on grass, can't catch, can't block... yet still played on 88% of the offensive plays this year. Anybody would have been better than Hellen Keller. Kyle Adams, Matt Spaeth and Evan Rodriguez would have contributed more if Tice and Lovie didn't blindly support Davis, despite Davis continuously showcasing inept ability all year. 

-Get one more weapon at WR for Jay. Alshon Jefferey is too fat and overweight to separate from defenders without pushing off. People were making him out to be the clone of Brandon Marshall when we drafted him. Needless to say, he clearly is nowhere near that caliber of player. Chicago has something in a nucleus of Cutler, Marshall, Forte and a serviceable Bennett (if healthy). Emery should make one more splash. Go sign Wes Welker when Bellicheck doesn't resign him in New England. FUARK. Marshall, Welker, Bennett, Forte, and a halfway decent TE... awesome! Just need an offensive mind to come in and scheme something up.

_______________

Let me know what you think. Feel free to comment - especially AID, X/L/AJ, etc,.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Lovie's gone? He kinda overstayed his welcome, him & Angelo fucked the O-Line straight to hell and have no idea how to build an offense...:no:

Bears should hire Reid, or maybe even Bill Cowher  Now that would be wishful thinking


----------



## MrMister

Bears fucked up by letting Olsen go. Fucking fools.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mike McCoy (Broncos OC) is the hot name today. 

Bears looking at him.


----------



## Glass Shatters

El Conquistador said:


> My assessment of the Bears:
> 
> -GRUDEN.


I could not think of a more perfect fit, to be honest. He definitely won't take just any NFL job, and the Bears definitely are not just any NFL job. 



> -Release Devin Hester. Due $10 million next year. Had 21 catches this year and no return TD's. Good riddance.


I just read that bum might do you a favor and retire because he's "devastated" at the Smith firing. Dude was hardly a top 10 punt returner this year and his receiving stats are comparable to Pierre Thomas, the third guy in the Saints RB rotation. 



> -Let Urlacher walk, unless he's willing to take a dramatic pay cut. Pay him based on his fair market value, not his reputation. Briggs, Tillman, and Jennings can carry this defense for a bit longer.


Agreed.


----------



## El Conquistador

Hailsabin said:


> I thought Schwartz still has a year or two left on his contract? Think it was mentioned on Sunday Night Football back when Megatron broke the record(s).
> 
> Details were fuzzy, iirc.


I didn't see this post originally. From reports, the Lions front office is upset at the team's image and culture. They're reportedly "infuriated" at the head coach. Who knows whether that happens or not. The media loves drama and could always be making up a story. From what I've read, the Lions seem displeased.


----------



## PRODIGY

Same shit ever year from the Cowboys. If they don't do something in the off-season I'm fucking done with this team.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Clark Hunt is evidently wanting to go after a "big name" like Gruden or Cowher (has history in KC) to help decide the fate of Pioli.


----------



## Obfuscation

El Conquistador said:


> I didn't see this post originally. From reports, the Lions front office is upset at the team's image and culture. They're reportedly "infuriated" at the head coach. Who knows whether that happens or not. The media loves drama and could always be making up a story. From what I've read, the Lions seem displeased.


More murky details. Don't know why it's so unclear right now how they feel. If it's all for media attention, pfft.

On the subject of CHUCKY - I'm partial towards him going back to Oakland. That's where the rumors started and that's where I want them to end. Personal bias of course. Raiders don't need more leadership changes, although I'm a firm believer that Gruden can get the team back on track. + a new QB of course. Everyone, including Palmer, knows he's out when the team nabs a solid/good/great player to fill the spot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Flex said:


> -Offensive line needs to be rebuilt. This entire year was patchwork to mask the problems. Draft a competent LT (draft is supposed to be rich in OL and DL), add one more starting piece via free agency and you're on your way to a nice start. Scott was serviceable at RT. Williams wasn't all that bad at G.


The absolutely number one pressing issue. The OL was miserable, and needs a lot of new faces.


> -Release Devin Hester. Due $10 million next year. Had 21 catches this year and no return TD's. Good riddance.


indeed.



> -Let Urlacher walk, unless he's willing to take a dramatic pay cut. Pay him based on his fair market value, not his reputation. Briggs, Tillman, and Jennings can carry this defense for a bit longer.


Agree with letting Urlacher walk.


> -Don't pay Henry Melton. Very good when he plays hard, but he disappeared for a stretch of 4-5 games this season. He's going to get paid, but don't be the ones to do it. Perhaps consider turning Peppers loose as well. Wooton and Shea stepped up a bit. I don't think Shea is an every down DE yet, but he has some good rush moves.


Peppers can stay. He's still a great DE, and keeps himself in great shape. 11.5 sacks this past season, without much help from the other side. 



> -Address the TE position. Kellen Davis is horrible. Stumbles on grass, can't catch, can't block... yet still played on 88% of the offensive plays this year. Anybody would have been better than Hellen Keller. Kyle Adams, Matt Spaeth and Evan Rodriguez would have contributed more if Tice and Lovie didn't blindly support Davis, despite Davis continuously showcasing inept ability all year.


Yep. But good luck. There just isn't much in the TE position nowadays. Such an underwhelming player pool after the top guys. 



> -Get one more weapon at WR for Jay. Alshon Jefferey is too fat and overweight to separate from defenders without pushing off. People were making him out to be the clone of Brandon Marshall when we drafted him. Needless to say, he clearly is nowhere near that caliber of player. Chicago has something in a nucleus of Cutler, Marshall, Forte and a serviceable Bennett (if healthy). Emery should make one more splash. Go sign Wes Welker when Bellicheck doesn't resign him in New England. FUARK. Marshall, Welker, Bennett, Forte, and a halfway decent TE... awesome! Just need an offensive mind to come in and scheme something up.


Eh. I wouldn't spend the money on Welker. Too much. Jeffery needs to hit the gym.



Hire Brian Kelly, Jon Gruden, or Mike McCoy. Bring in new OLs. Go for it this year. If they fail, time to rebuild from the ground up.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Bruce Arians would be an excellent fit for KC imo. Has made some good QBs in Manning, Big Ben and Luck.


----------



## Magic

LEAVE ARIANS ALONE. HE'S OURS. :kobe2


also lol @ every Steeler fan out there. they always blame the wrong person for all their problems.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Legasee said:


> Same shit ever year from the Cowboys. If they don't do something in the off-season I'm fucking done with this team.


Whats the point honestly, their owner will fuck everything up eventually anyway... :no:



Bears probably should release Hester, watching him try to return kicks and losing 5-10 yards a play was depressing


----------



## TheFreeMan

MrMister said:


> Dallas is gonna hire Norv Turner as OC. Then he'll take over after Garrett fails next year. God, I can't wait.


With Romo still as the QB? Sounds like a great double team. (Y)


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Romo NEEDS to be QB until he retires. Few are dependable as he is.


----------



## TheFreeMan

:lmao

You can never get enough of his game winning actions. INT!


----------



## MrMister

I can't think of any other QB that will definitely fuck up the most mundane play.


----------



## Telos

MrMister said:


> I can't think of any other QB that will definitely fuck up the most mundane play.


----------



## TomahawkJock

"Don't worry, this is just a slump. We will get out of it in a year or two."
-Hank Stram 1972


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sanchez should move to the CFL.


----------



## TheFreeMan

:lmao at that Sanchez GIF. Still my favourite moment from this season


----------



## MrMister

TJ I might be the only other person in here who knows who Hank Stram was.



Telos said:


>


:lmao touche

I thought of that exact image as soon as I posted the previous comment.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Everyone knows Hank Stram. The greatest Chiefs coach ever.... which isn't saying a whole lot :side:


----------



## Stall_19

Norv Turner fired :yes:yes:yes


----------



## TKOK

I'm not sure what my favorite part of the buttfumble is. the buttfumbe or Sanchez's reaction when it gets picked up.

Hella coaches fired, none of them are really surprising though.


----------



## B-Dawg

MrMister said:


> Bears fucked up by letting Olsen go. Fucking fools.


No, I think they made the correct decision. :lelbron


----------



## Dragonballfan

WWF said:


> No, I think they made the correct decision. :lelbron


Me too, he doesn't block for shit and drops passes though he couldn't be any worse than that dumb fuck we already have at tight end :no:


----------



## Arcade

Lots of coaches getting fired.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

lot of coaches fired, didnt really see lovie smith getting fired. but lmao @ sexy rexy staying another year. him and sanchez will go down with the ship together.


----------



## Brye

Don't know how I feel about Whinsenhunt going. Thought he was a good coach that was just stuck with a shitty QB problem once Kolb went down.


----------



## MrMister

Ok guys it's obvious Jon Gruden wants the Dallas job. I'm reading stuff saying Gruden will probably not return to coaching in 2013. Once he saw that Dallas will not be open, he decided to stay at ESPN. 

This is actually just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Dragonballfan

MrMister said:


> Ok guys it's obvious Jon Gruden wants the Dallas job. I'm reading stuff saying Gruden will probably not return to coaching in 2013. Once he saw that Dallas will not be open, he decided to stay at ESPN.
> 
> This is actually just wishful thinking on my part.


Why the hell would he want to go to Dallas? Jerry Jones won't let him do shit to improve the team :cuss:


----------



## Aid

I want Chicago to try and get Bill O'Brien as Head Coach. The current Penn State coach is just the offensive mind Chicago needs. Unless Gruden wants to come to the Windy City. I'm reading rumors that Emory is looking at friends of his for the job, Atlanta's OC and Special Teams Coordinator. I hope that's false.


----------



## MrMister

Dragonballfan said:


> Why the hell would he want to go to Dallas? Jerry Jones won't let him do shit to improve the team :cuss:


Why is Gruden suddenly balking at returning? Dallas is pretty high profile job by the way.

But yeah Jones would have to cede control to Gruden and that's where it probably doesn't happen. Unless Jones finally changes his ways. It worked with Parcells for a few years. It could work with Gruden too.


----------



## B-Dawg

lel, Gruden is one of the last guys I'd want coaching my team.


----------



## MrMister

WWF look at the last two HC's Dallas has had. Gruden looks like Bill Walsh at this point.


----------



## Mikey Damage

no offense to Bill O'Brien, but the Bears job is too big for him.

NFL jobs like the Bears should be able to pick whoever they want from the College ranks. I've seen names like Kelly, Sumlin, and even Saban thrown around with regards to the Bears. Nothing credible, but just pure speculation. But those are the type of names NFL teams should go after.


----------



## TomahawkJock

What up with these Tivo commercials with Tebow in them? :lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

cowboys wont be winning a thing until jerry jones relinquishes his powers as general manager. the guy has too much say and power and clearly cannot build a championship team


----------



## Dragonballfan

TomahawkJock said:


> What up with these Tivo commercials with Tebow in them? :lol


Really lets see...












:argh: :argh: Oh god they are horrible....


----------



## TomahawkJock

Yeah, he has terrible charisma. That girl has more than he does. Did she "passing shows like you pass footballs... only this is way better?" :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan

TomahawkJock said:


> Yeah, he has terrible charisma. That girl has more than he does. Did she "passing shows like you pass footballs... only this is way better?" :lmao


I know he talks like a robot, if he had a gimmick it would be like a "Pray to god" gimmick, just like his football career he's only one-dimensional :lmao


----------



## #Mark

In the process of purchasing tickets to the Skins/Hawks game!


----------



## Notorious

I know this has to be exciting for Redskins fans.

Always great to see a franchise that's been struggling for years turn it around.


----------



## CamillePunk

Fuck off Notorious.

:side:


----------



## Dragonballfan

CamillePunk said:


> Fuck off Notorious.
> 
> :side:


Someone's butthurt...

As a Bears fan I feel the sameway though :cuss:


----------



## Notorious

:romo


----------



## Glass Shatters

Mikey Damage said:


> no offense to Bill O'Brien, but the Bears job is too big for him.
> 
> NFL jobs like the Bears should be able to pick whoever they want from the College ranks. I've seen names like Kelly, Sumlin, and even Saban thrown around with regards to the Bears. Nothing credible, but just pure speculation. But those are the type of names NFL teams should go after.


Saban actually turned down Angelo and the Bears when they came knocking on the door at his Baton Rouge home in 2004 because they didn't give him enough money or the roster powers he so coveted. He left for the Dolphins the following year.



GOD said:


> cowboys wont be winning a thing until jerry jones relinquishes his powers as general manager. the guy has too much say and power and clearly cannot build a championship team


Agreed. He's lost his touch as he's gotten older, although he is not as inept as Al Davis was in his later years...yet.


----------



## TKOK

Anybody hear about the tweets that Greg Jennings' sister sent out during the packers/vikings game?


----------



## TRDBaron

#Mark said:


> In the process of purchasing tickets to the Skins/Hawks game!


Hope you have a good time bro, i'm kinda jealous right now. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic

Adrian Peterson: Tore 2 ligaments and the meniscus in his knee week 16, PUSHED himself to make week 1 the next season. In that season, he had 1016 yards... AFTER CONTACT. Coming off of that injury, had the 2nd most yards rushing, EVER, vs a 9 man front almost every play because his QB can't throw.

Peyton Manning: 3 or 4 neck surgeries, sits out a year. Joins a team that went to the playoffs with a QB as starter who could not take the starting role from MARK SANCHEZ the next season. Peyton Manning was sacked 21 times, 2nd fewest among any QB who started all 16 games, and less than 5 QB's who didn't start more than 10 games.

Peterson deserves the comeback player of the year award, all Manning had to do was stand around all day and throw the ball. Manning took a playoff team back to the playoffs, Peterson took a mostly unchanged 3-13 team to the playoffs the next year all by himself.


----------



## Notorious

You are really overrating the Broncos from last season.

They were a mediocre team that only made the playoffs because they played in the worst division in the NFL. There was a three way tie for the best record in the AFC West last season FFS. To say Peyton Manning's arrival didn't improve the Broncos significantly is pure ignorance. And it's not like Tebow couldn't take Mark Sanchez's job because he wasn't good enough...Tebow never became a starter with the Jets because Rex Ryan didn't want to put Tebow in as starter because he was afraid that Tebow would actually win games and blow Sanchez out of the water. So please quit using that as a reason. And LOL at you trying to downplay having multiple neck surgeries.


----------



## kobra860

Jon Snow said:


> Peyton Manning: 3 or 4 neck surgeries, sits out a year. Joins a team that went to the playoffs with a QB as starter who could not take the starting role from MARK SANCHEZ the next season. Peyton Manning was sacked 21 times, 2nd fewest among any QB who started all 16 games, and less than 5 QB's who didn't start more than 10 games.
> 
> Peterson deserves the comeback player of the year award, all Manning had to do was stand around all day and throw the ball. Manning took a playoff team back to the playoffs, Peterson took a mostly unchanged 3-13 team to the playoffs the next year all by himself.


The only reason Tebow didn't start is because the Jets only brought in Tebow for publicity and ticket/jersey sales. Along with the fact that Rex Ryan and the Jets' front office stubbornly stuck with Sanchez even though he was stinking it up every game. 

I agree that Peterson definitely should win Comeback Player of the Year.


----------



## Stax Classic

Peterson rushed back from an injury, Manning did not. Makes Peterson's season all that better. And Manning is a pussy and doesn't take any hits back there. It's harder coming back from a knee injury for a RB than a neck injury for a guy hardly ever being touched.


----------



## MrMister

I don't even know why this is being disputed/discussed. Adrian Peterson came back from major knee surgery and almost broke Eric Dickerson's single season rushing record. Game over, Peterson is comeback player and MVP.


----------



## Notorious

How is Manning a pussy because he doesn't get sacked?

And I don't have a problem with AP winning.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

Because Peyton Manning is the John Cena of the NFL, he'll win any award he's eligible for.


----------



## MrMister

It's STACKS trolling Notorious. You should know his MO by now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Peterson is the obvious MVP to me.

And probably the comeback player too, if he qualifies. I'm not sure if there is some sort of special guidelines for the award.


----------



## MrMister

If you actually have to miss games to qualify for comeback player that's kinda lame. The fact Peterson not only didn't miss games but did what he did was beyond incredible.


----------



## Stax Classic

Vick won because he was in prison, what guidelines :no:


----------



## Dragonballfan

:lmao

Wow people calm down, and I agree with Peterson as MVP. Dude single-handedly carried what should have been a horrible offense this year, and I think they'll beat Green Bay sunday too


----------



## Stax Classic

We're not arguing MVP, we're arguing comeback player of year :side:


----------



## Notorious

According to ESPN, Andy Reid is the favorite to become the new Cardinals coach.


----------



## Mikey Damage

spoiler alert for the 2014 nfl draft.

jevedan clowney is the first pick.

he's out of this world good. would be 1st overall this year. would be first overall next year. would be first overall the following year.

he's going to be special.


----------



## Magic

MrMister said:


> I don't even know why this is being disputed/discussed. Adrian Peterson came back from major knee surgery and almost broke Eric Dickerson's single season rushing record. Game over, Peterson is comeback player and MVP.


Maybe because Manning came back from four major neck surgeries as well as joining a new team. AP deserves MVP, but if anything they should split comeback player because a neck surgery in football is FAR more dangerous to come back from when you're playing quarterback than an ACL surgery.


----------



## LovelyElle890

Notorious said:


> You are really overrating the Broncos from last season.
> 
> They were a mediocre team that only made the playoffs because they played in the worst division in the NFL. There was a three way tie for the best record in the AFC West last season FFS. To say Peyton Manning's arrival didn't improve the Broncos significantly is pure ignorance. And it's not like Tebow couldn't take Mark Sanchez's job because he wasn't good enough...Tebow never became a starter with the Jets because Rex Ryan didn't want to put Tebow in as starter because he was afraid that Tebow would actually win games and blow Sanchez out of the water. So please quit using that as a reason. And LOL at you trying to downplay having multiple neck surgeries.


So did the worst division in the NFL suddenly get better this year? No, in fact they got worse. Peyton's team had a cupcake schedule and lost to the majority of the teams they faced that were playoff bound. The Vikings beat GB, Houston, and 49ers this year, one being a number 2 seed mind you, to get into the playoffs. The Vikings would be a 3 win or less team without AP. We have already seen what the Broncos and Indy are without Peyton Manning. Plus, no Percy Harvin makes Christian Ponder even less of a threat and still Peterson almost breaks Dickerson's record.

Are we going to act like Peyton didn't try to swindle 20+ million from Indy for lying about his neck and not playing last season? When Adrian Peterson got his 100 million dollar contract he stepped up his intensity. He worked hard to come back to his team because he knows they are hot garbage without him and now we are holding it against him because he only missed one game. Peyton has already robbed other more deserving people of the MVP award in the past, especially in 2009 when 40yr old Farve, Brees, and Rodgers were all outperforming him. Hell, even this year Brady, Brees, and Rodgers are still outperforming him. He doesn't need anymore awards. If you take the starting quarterback off the majority of teams in the NFL then they all become garbage. If you take Christian Ponder off the Vikings do they become garbage? No. So AP is Comeback Player of the Year and MVP. Because if AP doesn't get MVP then just change the award to MVQ (Most Valuable Quarterback) and the whole point of Comeback Player of the Year is to you know, come back and play at a high level. He did just that and very swiftly too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

if AP doesn't get MVP, then fuck everything.

peyton can have comeback. who cares about that award anyway. after mvp, not too many fucks are given.


----------



## Notorious

I have no problem with A.P. getting MVP. My only problem if he got MVP was if the Vikings failed to make the playoffs, which they didn't.


----------



## El Conquistador

Mikey Damage said:


> spoiler alert for the 2014 nfl draft.
> 
> *jevedan clowney is the first pick.*
> 
> he's out of this world good. would be 1st overall this year. would be first overall next year. would be first overall the following year.
> 
> he's going to be special.


lol. strong spelling.


----------



## Magic

LovelyElle890 said:


> So did the worst division in the NFL suddenly get better this year? No, in fact they got worse. Peyton's team had a cupcake schedule and lost to the majority of the teams they faced that were playoff bound. The Vikings beat GB, Houston, and 49ers this year, one being a number 2 seed mind you, to get into the playoffs. The Vikings would be a 3 win or less team without AP. We have already seen what the Broncos and *Indy are without Peyton Manning.* Plus, no Percy Harvin makes Christian Ponder even less of a threat and still Peterson almost breaks Dickerson's record.
> 
> Are we going to act like Peyton didn't try to swindle 20+ million from Indy for lying about his neck and not playing last season? When Adrian Peterson got his 100 million dollar contract he stepped up his intensity. He worked hard to come back to his team because he knows they are hot garbage without him and now we are holding it against him because he only missed one game. Peyton has already robbed other more deserving people of the MVP award in the past, especially in 2009 when 40yr old Farve, Brees, and Rodgers were all outperforming him. Hell, even this year Brady, Brees, and Rodgers are still outperforming him. He doesn't need anymore awards. If you take the starting quarterback off the majority of teams in the NFL then they all become garbage. If you take Christian Ponder off the Vikings do they become garbage? No. So AP is Comeback Player of the Year and MVP. Because if AP doesn't get MVP then just change the award to MVQ (Most Valuable Quarterback) and the whole point of Comeback Player of the Year is to you know, come back and play at a high level. He did just that and very swiftly too.


Indy was almost a no win team that barely won two games? 

Your second paragraph starts off with your being a complete moron. Your stupidity actually angers me due to it being about my FAVORITE PLAYER, but I'll argue anyways. Peyton Manning put an out clause in his contract for a reason, he knew there was a chance he couldn't play and therefore gave Indy the chance to cut him at the end of the year if it indeed came to that, which it did. That isn't something a player who is swindling a franchse would do.

2009 our team was about to go 16-0 due to Manning. Whether Brees, Rodgers, Brady etc had better stats doesn't matter because Manning was leading our team to wins every week.

:lmao @ Brees or Brady outperforming. What is your definition of outperforming? It must be a poor one.

What does comeback player of the year award have to do with your team being garbage? The damage that was done to Manning was a nerve in his arm, do you even understand how much that would impair a quarterback and how much it took him to come back from it all? There is a reason some people thought one of the greatest quarterbacks of all time would fail this season and it's because his injury was very serious in the way it affected his throwing ability.


:lmao @ you stating that Manning didn't comeback and play at a high level. An argument can be made for both players and they both deserve the award equally as far as I'm concerned. Yes quarterbacks win the award too often but there is a good reason for that and it's because their team usually relies on them heavily in order for them to win.


----------



## Telos

Mikey Damage said:


> if AP doesn't get MVP, then fuck everything.
> 
> peyton can have comeback. who cares about that award anyway. after mvp, not too many fucks are given.


This. (Y)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

if adrian peterson dont win mvp, minnesota race riots of 2012-2013


----------



## Notorious

One of the reasons I hope A.P. is doesn't win is just so I could see a Stax meltdown.


----------



## Magic

He wouldn't be the only one having a meltdown judging by these comments. :bron2


----------



## Notorious

Can't wait for when the voters troll you all and BRADY is announced MVP :brady2


----------



## Glass Shatters

Showtime said:


> 2009 our team was about to go 16-0 due to Manning. Whether Brees, Rodgers, Brady etc had better stats doesn't matter because Manning was leading our team to wins every week.


And the Saints weren't about to go 16-0 that same season with Brees as the leader of the #1 offense in football and breaking the single season completion % record (for the first time) and leading the NFL in points scored? C'mon dude, you can defend Peyton all of his other years, but 2009 was Brees' year and the fact that he didn't win league MVP was an outright travesty. 

I'm sure he doesn't give a fuck though, considering he got the MVP when it counted and Peyton, well...yeah.










God, I'm marking over here just reminiscing. :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan

Glass Shatters said:


> God, I'm marking over here just reminiscing. :mark:


My favorite moment that season, that and the Vikings choking in the NFC Championship game :favre4


----------



## Glass Shatters

Dragonballfan said:


> My favorite moment that season, that and the Vikings choking in the NFC Championship game :favre4


That season, for someone who's followed the Saints pre-Payton and Brees, was full of many memories. None more so than the two Porter interceptions, but if I had to go with a third, it's winning in Miami after being down 21-0. That's when I knew we were winning the Superbowl. The New England blowout with Belichick conceding defeat on Monday Night Football was a close fourth.


----------



## Magic

Glass Shatters said:


> And the Saints weren't about to go 16-0 that same season with Brees as the leader of the #1 offense in football and breaking the single season completion % record (for the first time) and leading the NFL in points scored? C'mon dude, you can defend Peyton all of his other years, but 2009 was Brees' year and the fact that he didn't win league MVP was an outright travesty.
> 
> I'm sure he doesn't give a fuck though, considering he got the MVP when it counted and Peyton, well...yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I'm marking over here just reminiscing. :mark:



Yeah, they weren't going to go 16-0 as they actually lost with Brees in the lineup. 


And it's okay, the Saints had their season and now they'll be shit for years to come again while Manning will continue to compete each year for a title. unk2


----------



## TKOK

49ers signed Billy Cundiff. oh dear god.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Showtime said:


> Yeah, they weren't going to go 16-0 as they actually lost with Brees in the lineup.
> 
> 
> And it's okay, the Saints had their season and now they'll be shit for years to come again while Manning will continue to compete each year for a title. unk2


I sense a little bit of hostility for Brees outperforming Manning when it counted head to head. Manning started and played in both games the Colts lost, albeit not fully. Why are you even going to bring that up, unless you are going to concede his 2008 MVP award to Kerry fucking Collins because Collins was closer to 16-0 than Manning ever was that year. unk Nice train of thought, there. I'm waiting with baited breath for you to come up with some ridiculous variables to weasel out of the "but he was closer to going 16-0" theory with that one.

I also noticed you offered no retort to the points I offered, pretty much conceding defeat. Fact of the matter is that Brees outperformed Manning that year. You know it, too.

:brees


----------



## kobra860

TKOK said:


> 49ers signed Billy Cundiff. oh dear god.


LMAO!! Why do people keep signing this scrub?


----------



## Notorious

CUNDIFF :mark:


----------



## Magic

Glass Shatters said:


> I sense a little bit of hostility for Brees outperforming Manning when it counted head to head. Manning started and played in both games the Colts lost, albeit not fully. Why are you even going to bring that up, unless you are going to concede his 2008 MVP award to Kerry fucking Collins because Collins was closer to 16-0 than Manning ever was that year. unk Nice train of thought, there. I'm waiting with baited breath for you to come up with some ridiculous variables to weasel out of the "but he was closer to going 16-0" theory with that one.
> 
> I also noticed you offered no retort to the points I offered, pretty much conceding defeat. Fact of the matter is that Brees outperformed Manning that year. You know it, too.
> 
> :brees


Brees won the superbowl, but there is no head to head. Your defense outplayed Manning, not Brees. That's why when people always refer to Eli as "Brady Killer" or something stupid like that I always find it ridiculous because it was the defense that was holding him down, not Eli.

Manning played literally a series in the last game I believe and our team was up against the Jets before we sat Manning. We would have gone 16-0 and pretty much everyone knows it. I'm not going to bother this with you as our teams were clearly better than both the teams we lost to, we even beat the Jets later in the playoffs. 

Collins wasn't the major reason that Titans were winning, unlike Manning and Brees the following year, which makes the point completely irrelevant. 

Our team played better and therefore Manning won, that's all that matters so I don't care whether or not Brees outperformed. You guys put up the most points because you guys short field repeatedly due to the Saints also leading the league in turnovers, give elite QBs a short field and they tend to score a lot of points. Just ask Brady. Your argument is trash and you really have no good points. Could the award have gone to Brees that year? Yeah, sure, pretty sure it was rather close in voting too. Did it? No, mostly because Colts were the better regular season team. Get over it. Or was it just because of another CONSPIRACY against the Saints? lolololol.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Houston losing homefield advantage really hurts there chances at getting to the superbowl. There's no way they beat New England or Denver at there stadium. Still expect them to beat cincy though, especially in Houston.

I see the Colts upsetting Baltimore too, Luck is phenomenal and I don't think the Ravens are as strong as some people think they are. They're a hard team to beat at home but I predict the Colts to win a comeback by less than 3 points.


----------



## Stax Classic

Cundiff > or = Akers


----------



## Glass Shatters

Showtime said:


> Brees won the superbowl, but there is no head to head. Your defense outplayed Manning, not Brees. That's why when people always refer to Eli as "Brady Killer" or something stupid like that I always find it ridiculous because it was the defense that was holding him down, not Eli.


Brees did not outplay Manning in the Superbowl? Tying the record for most completions in Superbowl history? An 82% completion percentage? No turnovers? I get where you're coming from, but head to head Brees outperformed Manning on the big stage. If you don't like "outperformed" I'll change it to "played better than". I know that's not exactly a huge accomplishment given Manning's mediocre playoff history. eyton2



> Manning played literally a series in the last game I believe and our team was up against the Jets before we sat Manning.


18 passes and a pick on 1 series? God damn. unk2

Brees didn't even play in our last game. Not that it has anything to do with who deserved MVP because team records should have no bearing in "best individual player" awards. For instance, I couldn't care less if Peterson ran for 2,000 yards on a 4-12 team or a 16-0 team. The fact of the matter is that he was head and shoulders the best player in football this past season. 



> Collins wasn't the major reason that Titans were winning, unlike Manning and Brees the following year, which makes the point completely irrelevant.


But the fact remains that Collins was closer to going 16-0 than Manning was. Brees was a huge part of the Saints being 13-0 until the Dallas game, and statistically outperformed Manning in every passing category with the exception of yards. You know, better completion percentage*, QB rating, YPA, more TD's (on less attempts, indicating far more proficiency), less INT's, etc.

* denotes 28 year old NFL record



> Our team played better and therefore Manning won, that's all that matters so I don't care whether or not Brees outperformed.


So you concede your team - let me repeat that for you - so you concede that your TEAM played better and Manning was the winning quarterback of said team thus deserves MVP, yet you don't apply that same logic to Kerry Collins. Okay.



> You guys put up the most points because you guys short field repeatedly due to the Saints also leading the league in turnovers, give elite QBs a short field and they tend to score a lot of points. Just ask Brady.


Turnovers don't automatically mean short field. So why is it that the Saints also had more yards that season, more offensive plays, and ranked first in total yards (6,461) compared to the Colts being 9th (5,809) despite only having 45 more offensive plays? Oh, I know, the Colts would have averaged 14 yards per play on those 45 more plays with the almighty Manning leading the helm? 



> Your argument is trash and you really have no good points. Could the award have gone to Brees that year? Yeah, sure, pretty sure it was rather close in voting too. Did it? No, mostly because Colts were the better regular season team. Get over it. Or was it just because of another CONSPIRACY against the Saints? lolololol.


I'm still waiting for you to debate it with the same logic you apply to the 16-0 nonsense. If you're going to make a point, stick to it. Don't selectively apply it to you OMG fav plyr whenever you feel like it and then say it's irrelevant when used against such dipshit logic.


----------



## #Mark

TRDBaron said:


> Hope you have a good time bro, i'm kinda jealous right now. :lol


Something came up bro, so I'm not going anymore... Sucks but oh well


----------



## TKOK

Am I really witnessing a argument over something that happened 3 years ago?


----------



## Notorious

lol.


----------



## Magic

Glass Shatters said:


> Brees did not outplay Manning in the Superbowl? Tying the record for most completions in Superbowl history? An 82% completion percentage? No turnovers? I get where you're coming from, but head to head Brees outperformed Manning on the big stage. If you don't like "outperformed" I'll change it to "played better than". I know that's not exactly a huge accomplishment given Manning's mediocre playoff history. eyton2
> 
> 
> 18 passes and a pick on 1 series? God damn. unk2
> 
> Brees didn't even play in our last game. Not that it has anything to do with who deserved MVP because team records should have no bearing in "best individual player" awards. For instance, I couldn't care less if Peterson ran for 2,000 yards on a 4-12 team or a 16-0 team. The fact of the matter is that he was head and shoulders the best player in football this past season.
> 
> 
> But the fact remains that Collins was closer to going 16-0 than Manning was. Brees was a huge part of the Saints being 13-0 until the Dallas game, and statistically outperformed Manning in every passing category with the exception of yards. You know, better completion percentage*, QB rating, YPA, more TD's (on less attempts, indicating far more proficiency), less INT's, etc.
> 
> * denotes 28 year old NFL record
> 
> 
> So you concede your team - let me repeat that for you - so you concede that your TEAM played better and Manning was the winning quarterback of said team thus deserves MVP, yet you don't apply that same logic to Kerry Collins. Okay.
> 
> 
> Turnovers don't automatically mean short field. So why is it that the Saints also had more yards that season, more offensive plays, and ranked first in total yards (6,461) compared to the Colts being 9th (5,809) despite only having 45 more offensive plays? Oh, I know, the Colts would have averaged 14 yards per play on those 45 more plays with the almighty Manning leading the helm?
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to debate it with the same logic you apply to the 16-0 nonsense. If you're going to make a point, stick to it. Don't selectively apply it to you OMG fav plyr whenever you feel like it and then say it's irrelevant when used against such dipshit logic.


I worded that wrong, Brees did outplay Manning but Manning didn't play badly due to Brees nor did Brees affect his performance in any way. It was your defense.

Ah, I'm thinking of a different year then, but we weren't going to lose to the Bills of all teams in that year had Manning completed the game.

Umm, MVP has a lot to do with a team's record. It's not an individual award nor does MVP stand for "Most Outstanding Player", which is what you're trying to argue here. It stands for Most Valuable, and Manning was more valuable than Brees that year. Once again, unlike the Saints, Manning completely carried our team, bad defense and all. Brees had one of the better defenses in the league that year, I believe they gave up quite a bit of yards like they do every year, but they forced around 39 turnovers I believe. That's impressive and that's what lead to Brees higher TDs in fewer attempts. Field position means a lot in football and the Saints' defense gave that to Brees.

He statistically outperformed, but didn't win more games than him. Once again, that stat means more than anything and a team's record does play a big part in who wins the MVP. If you're not winning then that means your value clearly doesn't mean all that much to your team, which is why AD shouldn't have won the award this year had the Vikings not made the playoffs.

The TEAM was carried by Manning. Collins' value to the team and Manning's value to the team are not comparable. Why you're even trying to include this in the argument is beyond me, the two players are hardly comparable.

Saints had more total yards? That's great, the Colts had more passing yards that year. Saints had a good rush offense that was ranked sixth in the league and could hold their own and keep teams honest. Indy's rush offense was ranked 32nd. They were dead last. Teams knew Manning was going to pass and that he was the only threat on offense and he still beat them, kind of like what AP did this year. Your points are awful as you don't realize that Brees had the BETTER team. Better in EVERY way, except maybe offensive lineup and wide receivers which are still comparable. 

Your logic is the one that doesn't make sense. You can't bring in Collins into an argument about Brees and Manning when it comes to the value they added to their team and the amount of credit they deserve to their own team's winning. Brees and Manning obviously had a far greater impact than Collins did so that's why he shouldn't be included in the 16-0 argument. Like honestly, how don't you see this?


----------



## Stax Classic

MrMister said:


> It's STACKS trolling Notorious. You should know his MO by now.


I even including the CM Punk gif :no:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Week 1 - Glorious*



TKOK said:


> AFC East-Pats
> AFC West-Broncos
> AFC North-Ravens
> AFC South Texans
> 
> WC
> Steelers
> Cheifs
> 
> NFC West-Niners
> NFC East-Eagles
> NFC North- Packers
> NFC South-Falcons
> WC
> Panthers
> Bears.
> 
> 
> NFC is really hard for me to call, conference is stacked.


looking back at my preseason playoff picks. lol at me picking all the wc teams wrong. 7/8 on the division winners though, not bad.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Showtime said:


> Umm, MVP has a lot to do with a team's record. It's not an individual award nor does MVP stand for "Most Outstanding Player", which is what you're trying to argue here. It stands for Most Valuable, and Manning was more valuable than Brees that year.


Okay, based on what line of thinking? That the TEAM won more games?



> Once again, unlike the Saints, Manning completely carried our team, bad defense and all. Brees had one of the better defenses in the league that year, I believe they gave up quite a bit of yards like they do every year, but they forced around 39 turnovers I believe.


So your argument that Manning deserved it is that his team had more wins and he, more than anyone, is responsible for that. I'm not going to disagree with you, but can you really say that Brees, more than anyone, is responsible for the success of the Saints in 2009? Was Brees not of equal importance to the Saints as Manning and the Colts? 



> That's impressive and that's what lead to Brees higher TDs in fewer attempts. Field position means a lot in football and the Saints' defense gave that to Brees.


Dude, I played football for 13 years, so I don't need your e-luctures on the importance of field position. I included the average of 14 yards per play on the WHOLE 46 more plays we ran hoping that you'd see how far fetched your "got more turnovers that means they got shorter field" stuff. Turnovers happen inside the other teams territory, too.



> He statistically outperformed, but didn't win more games than him.


So did the Colts lead the league in wins during all of Manning's MVP years? Again, applying logic selectively.



> Once again, that stat means more than anything and a team's record does play a big part in who wins the MVP. If you're not winning then that means your value clearly doesn't mean all that much to your team, which is why AD shouldn't have won the award this year had the Vikings not made the playoffs.


Barry Sanders says hi. 



> The TEAM was carried by Manning. Collins' value to the team and Manning's value to the team are not comparable. Why you're even trying to include this in the argument is beyond me, the two players are hardly comparable.


Because you selectively apply logic.

"Manning deserves it over Brees because he was closer to 16-0."
"But Collins went 10-0 and was closer to 16-0 than Manning was during his 2008 MVP year. Does that mean Collins deserves MVP."
"No because Collins isn't as good as Manning is."

:westbrook



> Saints had more total yards? That's great, the Colts had more passing yards that year. Saints had a good rush offense that was ranked sixth in the league and could hold their own and keep teams honest. Indy's rush offense was ranked 32nd. They were dead last. Teams knew Manning was going to pass and that he was the only threat on offense and he still beat them, kind of like what AP did this year.


Colts had about 200 more passing yards on 60 more passing attempts (about 3 yards per attempt, way less efficient) but less YPA, TD's, and completion %. Indianapolis' rush offense was ranked last because they were 31st in the league in rushing attempts! You can't get yards if you don't run the ball.



> Your points are awful as you don't realize that Brees had the BETTER team. Better in EVERY way, except maybe offensive lineup and wide receivers which are still comparable.


So Manning had the better offensive lineup which he did far less with and didn't operate as efficiently as Brees did and this is why he deserved MVP. Read that again. He had the better offensive players, didn't do as much with them, but because the team won, Manning gets the credit. Okay.



> Your logic is the one that doesn't make sense. You can't bring in Collins into an argument about Brees and Manning when it comes to the value they added to their team and the amount of credit they deserve to their own team's winning. Brees and Manning obviously had a far greater impact than Collins did so that's why he shouldn't be included in the 16-0 argument. Like honestly, how don't you see this?


Your logic can't apply to selective players. You mentioned nothing about total value when first bringing up the "closer to 16-0" bullshit, so I shoved Kerry Collins in there to show you that team wins don't really mean anything. How are you going to determine value? More TD's? Less INT's? Better completion %? Oh, wait...


----------



## Magic

I don't even care anymore. Manning won the MVP, it was completely deserved, and nothing will change that. Stats aren't everything man and winners don't decide MVP on stats alone and never will be and the amount of wins your team has will always be a big factor.


----------



## Arya Dark

*When in doubt give it to an SEC player. *


----------



## LovelyElle890

Lol at Manning fanboys downplaying every other top quarterback in the league. Typical. Like Brady, Brees, and Rodgers don't have to carry their teams too.

And you are fortunate that Brees played against Manning in the Superbowl because had it been Brett Favre your god would've gotten :buried so hard after the Vikings won. That match up wasn't going to be for the hope of a city, it was going to be for bragging rights on the styles played between the two.

Manning does not need anymore awards. He has stolen enough of them and he can always get voted unanimous MVP next year. Just hurry up and get done with these playoffs already. I wanna watch Brady bounce Peyton's team from the playoffs like he always does.:brady2


----------



## Notorious

I agree with your last sentence.

BRADY the GOAT gonna own Peyton as usual.


----------



## Magic

Downplaying? I never downplayed what Brees did, I said he had a more complete team than Manning. I also never mentioned Rodgers or Brady. 

I got tired of the argument as it's over an award that was determined three years ago and nothing either of us will say will change that. 


And Brady won't do shit this year, like every other year since his elite D and VINATIERI left. eyton


----------



## Glass Shatters

Showtime said:


> I don't even care anymore. Manning won the MVP, it was completely deserved, and nothing will change that. Stats aren't everything man and winners don't decide MVP on stats alone and never will be and the amount of wins your team has will always be a big factor.


I like how you completely avoided my "garbage" arguments in lieu of having to explain how you determine value, knowing that it would contradict your argument.

BRB Manning wins 2004 NFL MVP
BRB Brady and the Patriots have NFL's best record
BRB Manning deserves award although having less wins, contradicting argument there
BRB going on about worth translates to wins; Barry Sanders


----------



## TKOK

Except for when Brady's team loses to Manning's team like in 2007.


----------



## Notorious

Brady's a winner. Unlike Peyton.


----------



## LovelyElle890

TKOK said:


> Except for when Brady's team loses to Manning's team like in 2007.


Well everyone can't play against Rex Grossman for a Superbowl ring. :jordan


----------



## TKOK

Did not know that Rex Grossman played on defense.


----------



## Magic

Glass Shatters said:


> I like how you completely avoided my "garbage" arguments in lieu of having to explain how you determine value, knowing that it would contradict your argument.
> 
> BRB Manning wins 2004 NFL MVP
> BRB Brady and the Patriots have NFL's best record
> BRB Manning deserves award although having less wins, contradicting argument there
> BRB going on about worth translates to wins; Barry Sanders


ugh, you're pitiful.

I wonder why a guy that threw for less than 4000 yards, with 61% passing accuracy, and 28 TDs to 14 INTs didn't win over a guy with nearly 4600 yards, 68% passing accuracy, and 49 TDs to 10 INTS. You see that VAST difference in stats, yeah, that's why Manning won. There wasn't a VAST difference in stats between Brees and Manning in 2009 so don't bother saying I'm being selective again when you're once again comparing things that shouldn't be compared.


----------



## LovelyElle890

Notorious said:


> Brady's a winner. Unlike Peyton.


I don't mind losers but at least be exciting. Favre was an exciting loser. Peyton is bland and boring.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Showtime said:


> ugh, you're pitiful.
> 
> I wonder why a guy that threw for less than 4000 yards, with 61% passing accuracy, and 28 TDs to 14 INTs didn't win over a guy with nearly 4600 yards, 68% passing accuracy, and 49 TDs to 10 INTS. You see that VAST difference in stats, yeah, that's why Manning won. There wasn't a VAST difference in stats between Brees and Manning in 2009 so don't bother saying I'm being selective again when you're once again comparing things that shouldn't be compared.


So a 4 point difference in completion percentage (NFL record), 1 more touchdown on about 40 less attempts, 6 less picks, and a 10 point differential in QB rating is not indicative of extremely proficient offensive work, moreso than the guy who threw for a pathetic 3 yards/attempt on those 40 more attempts, and 16 interceptions. Dude had more opportunities to throw TD's, but threw 1 less. 

Showtime: Says stats aren't everything. Tries to use stats to prove points when his " more wins" bullshit gets obliterated.


----------



## Magic

How is 1.8%=4%? :lmao

Manning had 16 INTs, Brees had 11(once again, can you not fucking do simple math, you seriously can't minus 11 from 16? :lmao),but Manning had 1 fumble compared to Brees having NINE. 

Manning also had SEVEN 4th quarter comebacks. SEVEN. He lead us back from games that could have easily been losses. And no, he wasn't the reason we were down in the first place, in most cases it was our awful defense which would give up points far too often.


Your arguments are pathetic and you do bad comparsions when trying to prove your arguments. My more wins thing did not get obliterated, you're just a ***** and don't know shit.


also, not all INTs are due to the QB being at fault. I recall a lot of those INTs from 2009 being caused by tipped balls from our receivers not getting their hands completely on the ball. I can't really prove this, but if you actually watched the games you would know this. Once again, there was an obvious reason why the voters voted for Manning over Brees. Just let it go. The voting wasn't even close in fact, Manning got 40 out of the 50 votes.


----------



## Stax Classic

It's not Brees fault he has tiny hands and can't hold on to the ball


----------



## Stall_19

My Quarterback ranking- 1.Brady 2.Manning 3.Rodgers 4.Brees 5.Someone worse than top 4.


----------



## TKOK

I think AP should be the MVP but I wouldn't be outraged if Peyton wins, both have had mvp seasons.

Just like i'd vote for Luick to be ROY but both rg3 and Wilson are deserving too.


----------



## Stax Classic

Eli = Favre btw. Exciting QB's who throw the game away far too often. Good enough for some Super bowls, but the root of even more headaches, Romo wishes he was half of Eli.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Showtime said:


> How is 1.8%=4%? :lmao
> 
> Manning had 16 INTs, Brees had 11(once again, can you not fucking do simple math, you seriously can't minus 11 from 16? :lmao),but Manning had 1 fumble compared to Brees having NINE.


That's my mistake, looking at 2008 for Manning on the %. Nice try on the picks though, obviously a typographical error. After all, we can't all word things as eloquently as you can, and then write it off as a "wrote that wrong" error, can we? Fuck out of here with your condescending bullshit. I let you get away with your shitty wording a few posts ago, but when someone else makes a mistake, it's the end of the world. That's really desperate, and you're going in circles again.

Regardless, Brees statistically outperformed Manning, and broke a 28 year old NFL record in the process. Brees was the most proficient passer in the league that year. He was also sacked 10 more times, although dropping back about 40 less times. Uhm, yeah.



> Manning also had SEVEN 4th quarter comebacks. SEVEN. He lead us back from games that could have easily been losses. And no, he wasn't the reason we were down in the first place, in most cases it was our awful defense which would give up points far too often.


So now it's not just about the wins, it's about the COMEBACK wins. Brees didn't need a lot of COMEBACK wins, because the Saints didn't trail in a game until Week 7 in 2009. 



> Your arguments are pathetic and you do bad comparsions when trying to prove your arguments.


My arguments are pathetic, but you resort to hostile mannerism and deflective smoke and mirrors to debate them? It's about the wins...no wait, it's about the stats...no wait, it's about the comeback wins...no wait, it's about the value...no wait...

:lmao



> also, not all INTs are due to the QB being at fault. I recall a lot of those INTs from 2009 being caused by tipped balls from our receivers not getting their hands completely on the ball.


Why do you feel the need to continuously talk down to people? Again, I played football for 13 years and can do without your lectures. Also, not all fumbles are due to the QB being at fault, especially considered Brees was sacked twice as much as Manning. Oh wait, that's different, right? :lol



> I can't really prove this, but if you actually watched the games you would know this.


So all of your psychobabble in the last few posts were in vain? Surprise, surprise, surprise.

Dude, I've had you going in circles for a while now. I was actually logically trolling you with actual points and mannerisms. I'm actually surprised you had absolutely no comebacks and attempted to turn right on a NASCAR track. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Magic

Glass Shatters said:


> That's my mistake, looking at 2008 for Manning on the %. Nice try on the picks though, obviously a typographical error. After all, we can't all word things as eloquently as you can, and then write it off as a "wrote that wrong" error, can we? Fuck out of here with your condescending bullshit. I let you get away with your shitty wording a few posts ago, but when someone else makes a mistake, it's the end of the world. That's really desperate, and you're going in circles again.


I'll give you one last response for lolz. I would have let it go if you didn't make the same mistake twice. And when I made that error in choice of words it was actually pretty awful because I said Brees didn't outperform Manning in the superbowl when he clearly did. That was just stupid of me and I admit it, but other than that you've been wrong on a lot.



> Regardless, Brees statistically outperformed Manning, and broke a 28 year old NFL record in the process. Brees was the most proficient passer in the league that year. He was also sacked 10 more times, although dropping back about 40 less times. Uhm, yeah.


I'll use what you've been saying this whole time...is being the MVP about breaking records now? unk2

Manning's online stopped being good as they aged/retired, he didn't have an elite offensive line in 2009 but he is one of the quickest QBs at getting rid of the ball after the snap. That isn't an opinion, that was a fact. He was getting the ball out of his hands faster than any other QB in the last couple of years with the Colts. It's not like he had all day in the pocket.



> So now it's not just about the wins, it's about the COMEBACK wins. Brees didn't need a lot of COMEBACK wins, because the Saints didn't trail in a game until Week 7 in 2009.


That's because Brees had a more complete team, like I've been saying or are you trying to tell me it was Brees also playing defense and ensuring that the other team wasn't scoring? Yeah, that's what I thought.




> My arguments are pathetic, but you resort to hostile mannerism and deflective smoke and mirrors to debate them? It's about the wins...no wait, it's about the stats...no wait, it's about the comeback wins...no wait, it's about the value...no wait...
> 
> :lmao


Ugh, this is why I called you a m****. What separated Brees and Manning in 2009 was the wins and also how they went about winning those games. In 2004 it was the vast differences in stats. If you honestly think that the MVP is won the same way every year then you really are a fucking m****. Seriously, just stop, you're not winning this argument and don't use very much logic otherwise you wouldn't have to use the awful comparsions that you do; like trying to compare Collins' value to his team with Brees' and Manning's value to theirs or Brady's year in 2004 to Manning's.



> Why do you feel the need to continuously talk down to people? Again, I played football for 13 years and can do without your lectures. Also, not all fumbles are due to the QB being at fault, especially considered Brees was sacked twice as much as Manning. Oh wait, that's different, right? :lol


I talk down to people when they start being illogical, like you have. I don't talk down to everyone, but when people say the shit that you've been saying that obviously I'm going to be very condescending. 

And I gave you the lecture since you kept bringing up how Manning had more INTs than Brees. If you already had so much past knowledge on the subject then why did you bother bringing up that stat over and over? Not all fumbles are to the the QB being at fault, but most are. Just because you're getting sacked doesn't mean you should be losing the ball, compare that to throwing to a receiver and it's up to them to make that catch and not let it slip through their hands or tip it to the other team. 



> So all of your psychobabble in the last few posts were in vain? Surprise, surprise, surprise.


Okay.



> Dude, I've had you going in circles for a while now. I was actually logically trolling you with actual points and mannerisms. I'm actually surprised you had absolutely no comebacks and attempted to turn right on a NASCAR track. It was pretty funny.


Dude, you haven't been using logic whatsoever, so I don't understand how you could have "logically trolled" me. :kobe

btw, how would I be mad about any of this? Manning got the MVP and won it quite easily therefore your arguments amount to very little as they clearly didn't mean much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## El Conquistador

1. Rodgers
2. Peyton
3. Brady
4. RG3
5. Ryan

SRS. Brees and Eli don't deserve to be top 5 this season. I'm not positive, but the total QBR should support my argument.


----------



## MrMister

Notorious said:


> Brady's a winner. Unlike Peyton.


Brady has won as many championships as Romo since Romo came into the league. Brady has had more chances too. Thoughts?


LUCK rookie of the year over Griffin? Fuck no. Luck has 23 turnovers.


----------



## Notorious

MrMister said:


> Brady has won as many championships as Romo since Romo came into the league. Brady has had more chances too. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> LUCK rookie of the year over Griffin? Fuck no. Luck has 23 turnovers.


Romo came to the NFL in 2003. Brady has won 2 rings since then. :brady


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

MrMister said:


> Brady has won as many championships as Romo since Romo came into the league. Brady has had more chances too. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> LUCK rookie of the year over Griffin? Fuck no. Luck has 23 turnovers.


I'd take WALSH over Luck

ROY Standings:
Griffin
Walsh
Wilson

You don't simply come in to the league, and become the best player at your position right away, Walsh did.


----------



## kobra860

Jon Snow said:


> I'd take WALSH over Luck
> 
> ROY Standings:
> Griffin
> Walsh
> Wilson
> 
> You don't simply come in to the league, and become the best player at your position right away, Walsh did.


They're not giving ROY to a kicker.


----------



## Stax Classic

That's because kickers aren't eligible for OROY, and they sure as hell aren't eligible for DROY. Where's the Shield to right these dastardly wrongs.

You must be new though, Mr Mister, who's been my OROY from fucking week 1?

Also, my rankings clearly had RG3 over WALSH


----------



## kobra860

Jon Snow said:


> Also, my rankings clearly had RG3 over WALSH


I know. I'm just saying that a kicker wouldn't even be considered in the rankings.


----------



## MrMister

WALSH:mark:



Notorious said:


> Romo came to the NFL in 2003. Brady has won 2 rings since then. :brady
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


He was scout team then. Since Romo has started...

Thoughts?


----------



## Notorious

Brady also has yet to win a ring since Mark Sanchez became a starter. Means nothing.

Last time I checked, he still has more Super Bowl rings and appearances and more playoff wins than every QB currently in the NFL.


----------



## Magic

okay so the QB rankings should obviously be:

1. Eli
2. Brady
3. Big Ben

right notorious?


----------



## Notorious

When did I say Super Bowl rings were the be all, end all?

Just saying, Brady is the most successful QB of this generation. That's pretty much a fact. Yeah Peyton has more MVP's but I'm pretty sure he'd rather have 3 rings and 2 MVP's than 1 ring and 4 MVP's.


----------



## AEA

RG3 for ROY 

AP for Mvp


----------



## B-Dawg

Ray Lewis is likely retiring at season's end, btw. 



@Ravens said:


> Ray Lewis told the team today that "this will be my last ride."


----------



## Magic

Oh man, Luck is going to retire Ray Lewis. :side:


But fuck, I will actually miss the guy's passion. I always loved watching the Ravens' defense since I started watching football(until this year of course where they just shit the bed) so it's really sad to see the guy go. I don't see Ed sticking around too much longer either.


----------



## B-Dawg

I was hoping Ray would stay for a few more years, just to play against his son. I mean, Ray Lewis vs. Ray Lewis III in the open field - DOES RAY LET HIS SO GO IN FOR THE TD, OR DOES HE LAY HIM OUT?


----------



## Notorious

Ray  One of my favorite players ever. Pretty much grew up watching this guy play, will miss him for sure.

His pre-game speeches though :mark: :mark:

Ed Reed will probably play another 2-3 seasons. He's still probably the best safety in the NFL, at 34 years old.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Showtime said:


> I'll give you one last response for lolz. I would have let it go if you didn't make the same mistake twice. And when I made that error in choice of words it was actually pretty awful because I said Brees didn't outperform Manning in the superbowl when he clearly did. That was just stupid of me and I admit it, but other than that you've been wrong on a lot.


Please. It was a desperate attempt to grasp at straws in an effort to somehow downplay my argument. 



> I'll use what you've been saying this whole time...is being the MVP about breaking records now? unk2


What the fuck? Where did I say anything about breaking records = MVP? unk2 :lol



> Manning's online stopped being good as they aged/retired, he didn't have an elite offensive line in 2009 but he is one of the quickest QBs at getting rid of the ball after the snap. That isn't an opinion, that was a fact. He was getting the ball out of his hands faster than any other QB in the last couple of years with the Colts. It's not like he had all day in the pocket.


And Brees doesn't have a quick release as well, as his average of 2.2 seconds release time from last seasons Packers game indicates? unk2



> That's because Brees had a more complete team, like I've been saying or are you trying to tell me it was Brees also playing defense and ensuring that the other team wasn't scoring? Yeah, that's what I thought.


What does having a more complete team have to do with anything that I said? Are you trying to insinuate that it wasn't because of Brees that we jumped out to huge leads early in most games that season and they were in fact gifted to us by "short fields" (which you haven't proven)? A more complete team should have no bearing in the better player, and trying to use wins given on who had the worse team out of the two as your primary argument for Manning deserving it is contradictory in and of itself. 7 fourth quarter comebacks? Big fucking deal. 



> Ugh, this is why I called you a m****. What separated Brees and Manning in 2009 was the wins and also how they went about winning those games.


So Manning was separated by 1 single win and having more comeback victories, although leading a far less efficient offense with a better offensive lineup which you readily admit. Okay.



> In 2004 it was the vast differences in stats. If you honestly think that the MVP is won the same way every year then you really are a fucking m****.


Selectively applying your arguments again. 

"Manning deserves 2009 because he had more wins."
"But Brees had better stats."
"It's not about stats it's about wins."
"But Brady had more wins than Manning in 2004."
"But Manning had better stats that year."
":lmao"

Again, revel in the glory of your omg FAVORITE PLAYER all you want. Just apply the same logic to everyone else. 










MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## MrMister

Notorious said:


> Brady also has yet to win a ring since Mark Sanchez became a starter. Means nothing.
> 
> Last time I checked, he still has more Super Bowl rings and appearances and more playoff wins than every QB currently in the NFL.


Point is, it's been almost a decade since Brady and the Patriots won a Super Bowl.

Thoughts?


----------



## Magic

Mrmr we already know the key to both Manning's and Brady's success...VINATIERI.


----------



## MrMister

^^^That is true. What a guy.


----------



## B-Dawg

FUCK Vinatieri.


----------



## Dragonballfan

MrMister said:


> ^^^That is true. What a guy.


Colts would have never beaten Ravens in the playoffs the year they went to Superbowl without him, if i remember he scored all their points that game...


----------



## Magic

Never beaten the Ravens? You guys could hardly score. He helped us a lot for sure, but other kickers could have made some of those FGs that he made. It's not like it would have taken a lot to beat the Ravens.


----------



## MrMister

Vanderjagt couldn't have.:side:


----------



## Magic

:kobe5


----------



## Aid

Such a shame that Ray Lewis is going to retire. Well, if anyone is going to retire him, might as well be Andrew Luck. :luck (We need a Luck smily.)


----------



## Notorious

Pretty sure Brady will retire Ray Lewis, seeing as I believe the Ravens will beat the Colts.


----------



## kobra860

Aid180 said:


> Such a shame that Ray Lewis is going to retire. Well, if anyone is going to retire him, might as well be Andrew Luck. :luck (We need a Luck smily.)


Colts are going to get destroyed so that won't be happening.


----------



## Aid

Don't be silly guys. Joe Flacco is ready to pull a :romo.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> Pretty sure Brady will retire Ray Lewis, seeing as I believe the Ravens will beat the Colts.


That either means you also think the Ravens will beat the Broncos or you think Bengals will beat the Texans? I'll guess the latter.


AINT NO WAY WE LOSE TO THE RAVENS. LUCK IS ON OUR SIDE.


----------



## Notorious

Idk man. Luck/Colts commit a lot of turnovers...and the Ravens are one of the better teams in the NFL at forcing turnovers.

I think the Bengals will defeat the Texans. DALTON & GREEN will own their weak ass defense and Schaub will choke.


----------



## MrMister

Bengals haven't won a playoff game since 1990. :lmao

I picked the Bengals to win since Houston has limped hardcore into the playoffs, but that's a severe playoff drought.


----------



## LovelyElle890

Most likely the Vikings will lose but I hope AP carries his team to a Superbowl, that would be amazing. Give him MVP, Comeback Player of the Year, Offensive Player of the Year, and Superbowl MVP with the ring and the trophy. Then he really will be Purple Jesus. 

Do it now. :avit:


----------



## Notorious

MrMister said:


> Bengals haven't won a playoff game since 1990. :lmao
> 
> I picked the Bengals to win since Houston has limped hardcore into the playoffs, but that's a severe playoff drought.


What?

I was so sure they won one during the Palmer/Rudi Johnson/Ochocinco days.


----------



## MrMister

If Peterson can win a Super Bowl for the cursed Vikings, let's just anoint him the greatest player ever in any sport across all realities.



Seriously Notorious. It was 1991, so I was off a year, but the last time the Bengals won a playoff game they defeated...the HOUSTON OILERS.

That's how long it's been.


----------



## LovelyElle890

^^^ True.


----------



## CamillePunk

I LOVE YOU RAY


----------



## Sarcasm1

CamillePunk said:


> I LOVE YOU RAY


ME TOO


----------



## Dragonballfan

(Y) (Y)


----------



## Zen

Legend


----------



## MrMister

Andy Reid looks like he's gonna run the Chiefs now. I thought it was 95% that he'd run the Cards a few days ago? lol journalism in this day and age.

If Charles wasn't a top 3 RB, he will be now if Reid does indeed take the KC job.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Uh didn't Eagles fans complain about Reid when Shady doesn't get enough carries?


----------



## MrMister

Doesn't matter. What the fuck does the average Philadelphia Eagles fan really know?

Reid uses the RB like a madman whether it be rushing attempts or receptions. Westbrook and McCoy were incredibly productive. It's arguable that Charles is better than McCoy, and he's definitely better than Westbrook was. Philly's offensive line is awful too. Not sure if KC's is better or worse, but Charles is one of the few RB that can go the distance on any touch he receives. Reid will find more ways to get him the ball.


----------



## BruiserKC

MrMister said:


> Doesn't matter. What the fuck does the average Philadelphia Eagles fan really know?
> 
> Reid uses the RB like a madman whether it be rushing attempts or receptions. Westbrook and McCoy were incredibly productive. It's arguable that Charles is better than McCoy, and he's definitely better than Westbrook was. Philly's offensive line is awful too. Not sure if KC's is better or worse, but Charles is one of the few RB that can go the distance on any touch he receives. Reid will find more ways to get him the ball.


Chiefs have 5 or 6 Pro Bowlers in spite of being a 2-14 team. Plus, the AFC West is pretty much up in the air, while the NFC West is getting tougher with the Rams, Niners, and Seahawks being pretty competitive. Good choice in going to Kansas City. 

As a Bears fan, I'm not surprised Lovie is gone...two seasons falling short of the postseason after hot starts with all the talent around them is unacceptable. I hope the next coach will get a good OL, get a couple of linebackers to get ready for the moving on of both Briggs and Uhrlacher, and tell Cutler to quit being a whiny little bitch all the time.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Chiefs had a pretty good O Line. They were young too. Offense just needs a QB. Coach and the QB were the two main issues last year.


----------



## SP103

As much as I would like to see NE get a rematch against Baltimore seeing that game was referred by officials barely qualified to call a Madden 1995 game on Super Nintendo---I don't see Houston losing to the bengals. So we'll get a Houston/NE Rematch while Baltimore will head out to Denver.


----------



## Notorious

As much as I'd love for the Bengals to go in and beat the Texans.

It probably won't happen :bron3

Hopefully the Texans don't 2010 Jet the Pats though :side:


----------



## Sarcasm1

trailer 3-10 to DC for Seahawks/Redskins 

http://www.nfl.com/videos/seattle-seahawks/0ap2000000121742/3-10-to-D-C-Seahawks-vs-Redskins


----------



## Stax Classic

WALSH


----------



## Notorious

Apparently A.P. wants to return kicks during the playoffs, but doubts coach will let him.


----------



## MrMister

WALSH

Peterson should return kicks. He should touch the ball as much as possible. Next season NO, since Harvin will be back.


----------



## Stax Classic

Emerging perception in SF is Vernon Davis will be gone after this season since he doesn't fit in with the current SF offense. Davis only shows up in plays drawn for him, where as Walker shows up after the play breaks down. Davis has almost as many targets since the Bears(11) game as he had in the Bears game(8). Nine games with Smith starting, 41 targets, 7 games with KAEPERNICK, 19.


----------



## Notorious

The Bears should go after him. They do have probably the worst TE's in the NFL.

LOL at Rex Ryan having a tattoo of his wife wearing a Sanchez jersey on his arm.


----------



## Aid

Since the games start tomorrow, I'll go with my predictions:

Texans vs. *Bengals*
Packers vs. *Vikings*
Ravens vs. *Colts*
*Seahawks* vs. Redskins
Falcons vs. *BYE*


----------



## Magic

you think every team will pull off a road upset? except the bye week, pretty sure they're favoured.


----------



## Stax Classic

I think they all do as well


----------



## Notorious

Has that ever happened? Every road team winning in the wild-card round?


----------



## B-Dawg

TEXANS
PACKERS
RAVENS
SEAHAWKS

They're all totally going to win.


----------



## Notorious

Bengals, Packers, Ravens, Seahawks is what I'm hoping for.

Too bad the Texans will probably own the Bengals unless Schaub chokes massively.


----------



## Aid

I have my reasons. I think the Texans are on a huge downward spiral, and losing 3 of their last 4 show that. Their running game, the best part of their offense, has been bad as of late. On the other side, the Bengals defense has been strong and they can hold onto the lead if the offense gets it. 

The Vikings are playing outdoors in Green Bay in January. The Packers are a throwing team and inclement weather would be extremely detrimental to their offense. The running works better than passing does in the snow, and no team has a better running game than the Vikings. 

The Ravens and Colts game could go either way, but the Ravens have been a mess this second half of the season, and their new offensive coordinator and former Colts coach Jim Caldwell is terrible. If they don't use Ray Rice, then they are done. So I'm picking the Colts.

As for Seattle and Washington, this is the tough one, but Seattle is getting back Browner from suspension, so the already tough defense could be tougher. Redskins defense is still injury-ridden. In the end, I think Seattle's defense will be the key and win the game for them.


----------



## Magic

not going to lie, a NFC championship game between the Seahawks/Packers would be great, if not only because it would be that AWESOME secondary vs. Rodgers. Niners and Seahawks would be great too.


----------



## Telos

Notorious said:


> Has that ever happened? Every road team winning in the wild-card round?


1989-90 season, the last season when there were only two wild card games played (one in each conference). Ever since it expanded to four games, the most road teams to win a wild card round in a given year is three. There has never been a clean sweep of four road victors in the wild card round.


----------



## Stax Classic

Seattle is the only favored team by the way


----------



## MrMister

I have to amend my picks.

TEXANS - Again, Cinci hasn't won a playoff game since George Bush I was in the White House.

RAVENS - Didn't know Ray Lewis was retiring. This should get them through the WC round.

PACKERS - Pretty obv GB is going to the SB.

SEAHAWKS - Fuck off Redskins basically.


----------



## Stax Classic

George Bush, well that isn't so long ago... WAIT A SECOND

:troll


----------



## Telos

Texans over Bengals
Packers over Vikings
Colts over Ravens
Seahawks over Redskins


----------



## Notorious

MrMister said:


> I have to amend my picks.
> 
> TEXANS - *Again, Cinci hasn't won a playoff game since George Bush I was in the White House.*
> 
> RAVENS - Didn't know Ray Lewis was retiring. This should get them through the WC round.
> 
> PACKERS - Pretty obv GB is going to the SB.
> 
> SEAHAWKS - Fuck off Redskins basically.


Streaks are made to be broken :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Packers are winning.

Hay MrMR, remember our awesome bet that made you sport that incredible packers sig?

memories.


texans
packers
ravens
redskins

:kobe2

but truthfully, i think the seahawks are winning. just refuse to pick those *******


----------



## MrMister

I do remember this. I'm wondering how the Packers don't get to the SB and I can't see it with the teams that are in it in the NFC. Seattle? They can beat GB, but GB will be pissed. Wash? They're losing to Seattle. Atlanta? lolno. Vikes lose this weekend. 

49ers you are my only hope. Get this shit done.



Notorious said:


> Streaks are made to be broken :side:


It's a retarded reason for me saying the Texans are gonna win I admit. I just find the stat incredible.

I won't be shocked if the Bengals win at all. Houston is not playing good football right now.

Keep in mind the Bengals last playoff win was against the Houston Oilers. Full ciricle two decades later? Hmmm


----------



## Magic

I swear I said that the Packers are going to the Superbowl and you disagreed Mrmr. unless that was a different poster. you people are all the same to me.

LUCK ABOUT TO END RAY LEWIS'S CAREER LIKE THE FUTURE GOAT HE IS. :luck


----------



## MrMister

No that was me. I changed my mind:romo


----------



## Magic

that's not cool. I can't do the whole I TOLD YOU ******* SO if someone else actually agrees. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

If the Packers win vs Minnesota, they're going to the SB. 

49ers and Falcons are great matchups for them. Well, the Falcons definitely are. 49ers are iffy.


----------



## Arcade

MrMister said:


> I do remember this. I'm wondering how the Packers don't get to the SB and I can't see it with the teams that are in it in the NFC. Seattle? They can beat GB, but GB will be pissed. Wash? They're losing to Seattle. Atlanta? lolno. Vikes lose this weekend.
> 
> 49ers you are my only hope. Get this shit done.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a retarded reason for me saying the Texans are gonna win I admit. I just find the stat incredible.
> 
> I won't be shocked if the Bengals win at all. Houston is not playing good football right now.
> 
> Keep in mind the Bengals last playoff win was against the Houston Oilers. Full ciricle two decades later? Hmmm


Houston Oilers=Tennessee Titans.


----------



## Notorious

I think he knows that. I think we was talking more about the city of Houston.

But speaking of the Oilers, I miss 'em. The only Houston pro sports team I ever liked. Was so devastated when they moved, I was only like 6 or 7 at the time, but I remember being pissed, actually stopped watching football because of it. And then Brady happened...

But back to the Oilers, EARL CAMPBELL. WHAT A FUCKING BOSS.


----------



## MrMister

TYLER ROSE:mark:

Yeah I'm aware the Oilers = Titans. Notorious got where I was coming from.


----------



## Notorious

He's the man.








Btw, is there any argument against Arians/Pagano winning Coach of the Year?


----------



## Stax Classic

No matter who wins this weekend, the Falcons are done.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Chip Kelly close to a deal with the Browns.


----------



## Stax Classic

preview of what's to come tomorrow, Packers are fucking done, can't stop the PEOPLE'S MVP


----------



## Sarcasm1

WC weekend picks:


----------



## Coffey

As a Green Bay Packers fan , the Vikings have me pretty worried. Adrian Peterson is going to go off on Green Bay (again) & they really can't do anything to stop him. I just hope we keep the turnovers low & that Rodgers does his thing. Hopefully there's not twenty dropped balls again. I'm looking at you, Jennings.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes

Walk-In said:


> As a Green Bay Packers fan , the Vikings have me pretty worried. Adrian Peterson is going to go off on Green Bay (again) & they really can't do anything to stop him. I just hope we keep the turnovers low & that Rodgers does his thing. Hopefully there's not twenty dropped balls again. I'm looking at you, Jennings.


you're worried about a team that has Christian Ponder at the helm, lmao


----------



## TKOK

I'm not really sure who i want the 49ers to play packers,washington,seattle are all playing really well.


----------



## Stax Classic

Packers are easiest to beat of those 3, Rodgers is no Griffin, and Seattle's D is scary.


----------



## TKOK

I'm still feeling that 42-13 ass whooping.


----------



## GOON

I'm saying they're frauds, but it's not like Seattle's defense has been going up against the best offenses in the last eight or so weeks. They haven't an offense as explosive as the Redskins offense and it looks RG3 will be near 100% for Sunday. 



> Vikings
> Jets
> Miami
> Chicago
> Arizona
> Buffalo
> 49ers
> Rams


Seattle is a different team on the road as well. I believe their record on the road was 3-5 this season, with one of those losses being to MIAMI during the stretch where the Seahawks became the GOATS in the eyes of ESPN. The actual field at Fedex Field is going to be a mess on Sunday, which is totally different from the type of field the Seahawks are accustomed to playing on. 

I don't have the stats in front of me, but I believe that Russell Wilson isn't that great of a quarterback on the road either. I remember reading it though (it was something like 9 touchdowns to 8 interceptions or something like that). It might not be that high, but his touchdowns to interceptions ratio on the road was about even.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah when I was watching NFL Network yesterday they showed his road stats, his QB rating drops over 20 points on the road compared to home.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

can't wait for the game. :mark:

Seattle's defense should kill RGIII btw, road game or not.

btw it's unfair to say Wilson is far worse on the road even if the statistics back it up as he has improved as the season went on and they had more home games in the latter part of the season. he was quite average in the beginning of the season and progressed incredibly fast.


----------



## #Mark

I'd like to see Seattle's average at best run defense try to stop.. ALFRED MORRIS.


----------



## MrMister

lolol all these Skins fans coming out of nowhere. Awesome.

Yes, Morris is like Barry Sanders or Adrian Peterson.


----------



## Magic

Morris is better than you give him credit for. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister

So you think he's as good as Peterson lolok. He gets most of his yards because teams don't care about him or they suck.

Seattle is also a top 10 defense against the run BY THE WAY.


----------



## Magic

lolno.

But teams do respect the run for Washington and not just because of RGIII. It's Shanny's superior schemes that it done and every team knows that Shanny likes to run. You don't get 1600 yards and still not be respected by the defense at the end of the season. That's absurd. Maybe you're just mad that Morris was the one to wreck the Cowboys in week 17 for 200 yards and three touchdowns. I'd be mad too.


----------



## MrMister

Nah, not mad about Dallas getting owned on the ground. I knew they were decimated by injuries and was surprised the score wasn't more lopsided than it was.

And you're wrong. Give up everything to Morris. He's not the guy that will be the reason why you lose a game if you're a good team.


----------



## #Mark

MrMister said:


> lolol all these Skins fans coming out of nowhere. Awesome.
> 
> Yes, Morris is like Barry Sanders or Adrian Peterson.


He is second in the NFL in rushing, so if anyone in the league could be compared to AD, it would be him.

But you're right, he's no Demarco Murray, correct?


----------



## MrMister

No he's nowhere near ALL DAY. 

Yes, Murray is a superior RB. Anyone can objectively know this by watching both.


----------



## Magic

MrMister said:


> Nah, not mad about Dallas getting owned on the ground. I knew they were decimated by injuries and was surprised the score wasn't more lopsided than it was.
> 
> And you're wrong. Give up everything to Morris. He's not the guy that will be the reason why you lose a game if you're a good team.


So basically he's basically the runningback version of Wilson? unk2



MrMister said:


> No he's nowhere near ALL DAY.
> 
> Yes, Murray is a superior RB. Anyone can objectively know this by watching both.


In what way is a Cowboys' fan, Redskins' hater objective?


----------



## MrMister

Some people can compartmentalize UDFK. Sorry you can't.

It's all about elusiveness UDFK. Morris can't make people miss. Murray can. Murray is just as physical.

No clue what you mean about the RB version of Wilson, but that's not surprising since you rarely make sense.


----------



## GOON

MrMister being SO DISRESPECTFUL towards ALFRED atm. :StephenA2

ALFRED doesn't need to make people miss. He just runs them over b/c they're all small bodies who can't tackle him.


----------



## MrMister

Who do you have in your avatar GOON?

ROBERT GRIFFIN III. Take him out of the equation, how well do you think the Redskins do this season? Does Cousins + Morris do as well?


Morris is a dime a dozen RB. Hard runner that was benefited by an amazing QB and great run schemes. It's still mostly Griffin III though. Guy is off the charts. But I'm a Redskins hater so how can I form this opinion?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Magic

MrMister said:


> Some people can compartmentalize UDFK. Sorry you can't.
> 
> It's all about elusiveness UDFK. Morris can't make people miss. Murray can. Murray is just as physical.
> 
> No clue what you mean about the RB version of Wilson, but that's not surprising since you rarely make sense.


I hardly think you can from what I've seen from you. You still have a strong sense of HATE towards anyone in your division.

It isn't all about elusiveness. Morris runs hard throughout the game and doesn't stop, that's his best trait. He runs strong all game while other RBs slow down over the game/season.


lolk. I meant that Wilson stats were far better than he actually this season due to the weapons around him(Lynch and a solid offensive line), the schemes that the coach setup for him on offense that favoured his strengths and hid his weaknesses, and the fact that he won't beat you alone in a game. That is basically your impression of Morris, is it not?


----------



## GOON

They would be below average with around 4-6 wins at most.

Every team's quality would be reduced dramatically without their best player though. The Vikings wouldn't make the playoffs without Peterson. The Broncos would be average without Peyton.


----------



## Notorious

MrMister vs. the Alfred Morris fan club.

:romo


The Patriots would still be elite without Brady. MALLETT.


----------



## AEA

Hopefully we beat the Redskins, even tho were 3-5 on the road I don't think that will be a factor in the Game


----------



## MrMister

Yes UDFK elusiveness is what makes a superior RB. That and vision. Those two traits make a good RB great. It's better to make tacklers miss than to drag/carry them.

Bullshit. I've done nothing but rave about Robert Griffin III all season. I rave about Lesean McCoy all the time. I've complimented Maclin. I've said good things about the Giants front four. In other words, you're wrong and Eli is fucking LUCKY.

Having Lynch has helped Wilson for sure. Not sure what other amazing talent he has though. It's hard to compare a QB and RB since the positions are quite different.


Also, Morris is a good RB. I've never said he SUCKED. He's just not the guy that Seattle needs to fear. That's all.


----------



## GOON

Seattle needs to fear the entire offense, especially now that RG3 will more than likely be without that big BRACE he's been wearing the last two weeks that has hampered him in both his running and passing game.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Garcon and lesser Moss and those other spare WRs are just an extension of GRIFFIN. If he can run again, Seattle loses.


ARIAN FOSTER is tugging at my heartstrings.


----------



## Telos

MrMister said:


> Some people can compartmentalize UDFK. Sorry you can't.
> 
> It's all about elusiveness UDFK. *Morris can't make people miss.* Murray can. Murray is just as physical.
> 
> No clue what you mean about the RB version of Wilson, but that's not surprising since you rarely make sense.


FWIW I just read this on Rotoworld:

According to Pro Football Focus, Alfred Morris caused 57 missed tackles in the regular season.
That's third-most in the league behind only Adrian Peterson (64) and Marshawn Lynch (58). While not considered especially elusive, Morris' total is nearly double the 29 missed tackles Arian Foster caused. Morris continues his impressive rookie season on Sunday against the Seahawks' tenth-ranked run defense. Jan 5 - 12:23 PM
Source: Pro Football Focus


----------



## MrMister

That's rather shocking. I've never seen him exhibit the lateral movement of Peterson or Lynch or even McCoy or Rice. He's a north and south guy. I have wonder if they're counting broken tackles as missed tackles. It's fine if they are. Morris will break some tackles on ya.

I also read that Morris actually got stronger as the season went on. Piling up 200 yards on Dallas certainly helped his cause.


----------



## Magic

lolmrmr.

cheering for the Texans so we can get LUCK/MANNING.


----------



## Telos

MrMister said:


> That's rather shocking. I've never seen him exhibit the lateral movement of Peterson or Lynch or even McCoy or Rice. He's a north and south guy. I have wonder if they're counting broken tackles as missed tackles. It's fine if they are. Morris will break some tackles on ya.
> 
> I also read that Morris actually got stronger as the season went on. Piling up 200 yards on Dallas certainly helped his cause.


Yeah it boggles the mind, Morris doesn't pass the eye test as an elusive runner. Especially surprising is the stat with Foster, a guy who runs almost effortlessly, gliding like a gazelle. I also generally take some of PFF's numbers with a grain of salt since they can be horseshit at times. For example, they picked Devin McCourty as a Pro Bowl worthy CB for this season, when he had played lousy at CB (which I can attest to having watched every Pats game this season) and instead excelled when switching to FS.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Bengals
Packers
Ravens
Seahawks

First and last game are a toss-up. Not really concerned about Minny or Indy pulling off the upset.


----------



## MrMister

> While not considered especially elusive...


They agree.

They're probably counting a broken tackle as a missed tackle, as in the defender made contact but didn't bring Morris down. It's not as surprising if this is the case.



Telos said:


> Yeah it boggles the mind, Morris doesn't pass the eye test as an elusive runner. Especially surprising is the stat with Foster, a guy who runs almost effortlessly, gliding like a gazelle. I also generally take some of PFF's numbers with a grain of salt since they can be horseshit at times. For example, they picked Devin McCourty as a Pro Bowl worthy CB for this season, when he had played lousy at CB (which I can attest to having watched every Pats game this season) and instead excelled when switching to FS.


Foster, from what I saw of him, went down with the slightest contact this season. I'm not sure if he's injured or what, but he's not the same RB we saw the last two seasons.


----------



## Telos

MrMister said:


> They agree.
> 
> They're probably counting a broken tackle as a missed tackle, as in the defender made contact but didn't bring Morris down. It's not as surprising if this is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Foster, from what I saw of him, went down with the slightest contact this season. I'm not sure if he's injured or what, but he's not the same RB we saw the last two seasons.


Re: Morris, Yeah that would make more sense. Fits into the north-south prototype. Watching him run reminds me of Antowain Smith, another north-south guy.

Re: Foster, True. He still has the shiftiness and speed, but not the durability. Edit - Also have to factor in Ben Tate's poor health, Houston's rushing attack is at its best when Foster carries most of the load and Tate relieves him. Justin Forsett was given a bigger role by proxy than Kubiak may have wanted.


----------



## Magic

since I'm bored and a homer I might as well argue against the AP MVP case, since I just realized something. The major factor in the AD case is that he was the reason his team was winning and without him this team would likely be 3 or less win team. Well in the first 5 weeks the Vikings went 4-1, let's look at AP's stats in those 5 weeks.

Week 1: 84 yards/17 attempts/4.9 average/2 TDs. 26/23 Vikings win 
Week 2: 60 yards/16 attempts/3.8 average/0 TD. 20/23 Vikings lose
Week 3: 86 yards/25 attempts/3.4 average/0 TD. 24/13 Vikings win
Week 4: 102 yards/21 attempts/4.9 average/0 TD. 20/13 Vikings win
Week 5: 88 yards/17 attempts/5.2. 30/7 Vikings win

also week 16: 86 yards/25 attempts/3.4 average/0 TD. 23/6 Vikings win.

Clearly he wasn't the only reason they were winning. :bron2


----------



## Perfect Poster

And the Broncos were a playoff team already before Manning got there. It's not like that division was any good this year.


----------



## Magic

Broncos 2011: 309 points scored.
Broncos 2012: 481 points scored.

Only one major piece was added to the Broncos offense. eyton


----------



## MrMister

Who did the Vikings play in those early games? I will say that Harvin getting injured probably led to ALL DAY going ballistic in an indirect way. Take away a playmaker like Harvin and you have to feed the ball to your best guy. ALL DAY kinda rose to the occasion. Understatement.

OH MY GOD WE'RE LIKE SO CLOSE TO PLAYOFF FOOTBALL:mark:


----------



## Magic

What does it matter who they played? The Vikings were winning games without AP being a beast was my point. If it matters none of the teams were impressive aside from the Niners who stopped AP pretty effectively and the Colts who beat the Vikings and made AP ineffective. DEM COLTS. the other teams were also rather poor in rush defense I believe(it was mostly AFC south teams).

And damn it mrmr you took away my next point. Ponder went to complete shit when he lost Percy and had no main threat in his receiving corps. He had had two bad weeks in the last three games before this, but in those games Percy didn't have a big game. When Percy was a big part of the offense the Vikings won, if anything PERCY SHOULD BE THE MVP. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister

I'm just saying if they beat Jax and Det, big deal. I do think one of their early opponents was SF and they shockingly beat them. Minn's defense is probably underrated.

Losing Harvin actually helps AD's case I'm thinking. Teams could then sell out to stop Peterson, but they couldn't.

But there's also the WALSH factor:side:


----------



## Perfect Poster

Showtime said:


> Broncos 2011: 309 points scored.
> Broncos 2012: 481 points scored.
> 
> Only one major piece was added to the Broncos offense. eyton


And yet, they still made the playoffs and won the division last year as well. The Vikings, meanwhile, were virtually the same team as last year (aside from some rookies) and lost their other playmaker about midway in the season.

Really no reason Peterson shouldn't get it. Otherwise change the name of the award to Best QB because a season like Peterson has had should be recognized as such.


----------



## Magic

do you not realize the HUGE difference that 5 wins is? 5 wins in football is huge. The broncos went from 8-8 to 13-3, they also went 6-0 in their division compared to 3-3 in their division last year.

you're right, Manning's so good that he just has MVP type seasons every year. eyton2


----------



## MrMister

6-0 in their division does not help the case. 

CHIEFS
RAIDERS
CHARGERS

lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Carson Palmer once went 6-0 in the AFC North.... 

.... yep*


----------



## Perfect Poster

Showtime said:


> do you not realize the HUGE difference that 5 wins is? 5 wins in football is huge. The broncos went from 8-8 to 13-3, they also went 6-0 in their division compared to 3-3 in their division last year.
> 
> you're right, Manning's so good that he just has MVP type seasons every year. eyton2


You know what's a huger difference? 7 wins. They went from picking in the top 5 in the draft to playing in the playoffs. Thanks for helping my case.


----------



## Magic

the fact they 3-3 last year shows how awful they were then. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

Manning ISN'T EVEN GOOD.


----------



## Magic

Perfect Poster said:


> You know what's a huger difference? 7 wins. They went from picking in the top 5 in the draft to playing in the playoffs. Thanks for helping my case.


oh okay. so Luck for MVP then, right? :luck

I wasn't helping your case btw, I was stating how stupid it is to say they were a playoff team last year when they barely made it in an awful division.


----------



## Perfect Poster

And the NFC > AFC and the Vikings had a tougher schedule.

No because Luck's performance isn't near what Peterson's was. Don't be so dense.


----------



## MrMister

No it just shows how average they were. LOL you saying they were awful. I remember arguing with you about the Denver defense last season.

Also, what PP said:side:

:luck had 23 turnovers. He's out of this discussion and never mention him AGAIN.


----------



## B-Dawg

Perfect Poster said:


> And the NFC > AFC and the Vikings had a tougher schedule.


Just stop responding to him, man. He's just trying to stir shit up, when he doesn't even have a valid argument. Damn Gypsies these days.


----------



## Magic

MrMister said:


> No it just shows how average they were. LOL you saying they were awful. I remember arguing with you about the Denver defense last season.
> 
> Also, what PP said:side:
> 
> :luck had 23 turnovers. He's out of this discussion and never mention him AGAIN.


they were rather awful. And the defense was good. I maintain that. They were good again this year. :kobe



WWF said:


> Just stop responding to him, man. He's just trying to stir shit up, when he doesn't even have a valid argument. Damn Gypsies these days.



***** you must be cray if you don't think there is a valid argument about Manning being an MVP. I'm mostly trolling as I was hoping stax would be on, but people being butthurt over the fact that Manning might win is hilarious.


----------



## MrMister

TEBOW

You lose.


----------



## B-Dawg

MrMister said:


> TEBOW
> 
> You lose.


Compelling argument, MrMr.


----------



## MrMister

Thanks man. I've won so many arguments that way.


Oh yeah WWF, thoughts on Rivera remaining as the HC of the Panthers? Question goes for Brye as well if you read this.


----------



## Bushmaster

Almost forgot about the playoffs today. Games could be blowouts hopefully they arent.


----------



## B-Dawg

I can't wait until next season when I get the majority of Jaguars games (as usual), but I get to see TEBOW all the time! It'l be exhilarating!

This is all assuming he's traded there, which is more/less a certainty.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Webb might start instead of Ponder.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Aww yeah playoffs! :mark:


----------



## DH

This game is irrelevant because the SEAHAWKS are winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## Magic

lolol DH.


----------



## MrMister

Agreed with DH and his newest bandwagon.:mark:


----------



## DH

Sherman & Browner will shut down White & Jones. Assuming they beat the Skins though but c'mon.


----------



## MrMister

Sig should be EARL THOMAS though imo.


----------



## DH

Sherman is better though. Sherman > Revis.


----------



## Magic

DH thoughts on the Steelers?


----------



## DH

The only thing I'm happy about is that I called them going 8-8 in July or something. I wouldn't be surprised if they go below .500 next year because I can't even hide from the fact that they were total garbage down the stretch.


----------



## AEA

DH said:


> This game is irrelevant because the SEAHAWKS are winning the Super Bowl.


That's it man #GoHawks lol


----------



## Notorious

Schaub is so scared to get hit. It's so pathetic.


----------



## DH

LOLSCHAUB


----------



## Brye

This certainly hasn't been much of a game of QBs so far.


----------



## Brye

MrMister said:


> Thanks man. I've won so many arguments that way.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah WWF, thoughts on Rivera remaining as the HC of the Panthers? Question goes for Brye as well if you read this.


I'm okay with it for right now. He came in the same year as Cam so hopefully they're building chemistry together and I don't know if I'd want to a new face there just yet. Thought the team looked significantly better in the 2nd half of the year. This team definitely has the talent to be a good team though so I think a mediocre performance this year and he's gone.

I miss John Fox.


----------



## HeatWave

Bungels need to hurry up and finish of the AFC Blackout Champs so I can get ready for my Packers tonight...


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes

who didn't see this coming? The Texans are a bunch of losers much like the Falcons are. AJ Green is being shut down and Dalton doesn't have a fucking clue as to what to do.

horrendous, horrendous game. whoever loses less in this game is getting blown the fuck out in their next game.


----------



## SP103

I'd be extremely concerned as a Houston fan going into the 2nd half here. They can't finish anything on offense and they are another pick 6 away from being down.


----------



## DH

Ponder is out. PUSSY.


----------



## Arcade

Finally a touchdown from the Texans.


----------



## HeatWave

DH said:


> Ponder is out. PUSSY.


Trying to figure out if that hurts or helps Packers...


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes

glad Dalton finds it hilarious how bad of a QB he is


----------



## SP103

Houston.. You have a problem...


----------



## Brye

Webb playing catches GB off guard a bit, but I'm sure it also caught Webb off guard. Their pass game isn't much anyway though so if anything I guess it adds a little bit of mobility.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Packers haven't seen Webb this year. This may help the Vikings chances. Webb is more mobile than Ponder so I expect kinda read option type of offense from Minnesota. We will see how Packers defend that.


----------



## Brye

You've gotta think that the Packers have some idea now of how to stop Peterson, at least a little bit.

That being said, I'd be kinda pissed if someone was interviewing me moments before going on the field.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Good drive from Vikes, although that last throw by Webb :rodgers


----------



## HeatWave

Brye said:


> You've gotta think that the Packers have some idea now of how to stop Peterson, at least a little bit.


Get a lead early big enough that will force them to pass


----------



## TomahawkJock

Which Webb is incapable of doing.


----------



## LovelyElle890

The Vikings will lose today for the same reason why AP didn't get to break the record, and that is because of their refusal to give it to their MVP player in critical situations. 3rd and 2, "yeah let's give it to Joe Webb." Useless, predictable 1st and 10, "yeah let's give it to AP, they will never see it coming."


And Joe Webb is terrible, that is all...


:frustrate


----------



## TripleG

Texans should have annihilated the Bengals today. When you dominate TOP like that in the first half, that should be an all out kill, and they had several opportunities in the 2nd half to pull away and put it away. They only won by six. Don't expect to get away with that against New England. 

Packers look like they are getting ready to just route the Vikings. Joe Webb...yeah he sucks.


----------



## HeatWave

GB/Niners is essentially the NFC Title game..Sucks they're playing each other next week


----------



## LovelyElle890

I don't care, after halftime Adrian Peterson needs the ball every down. He needs to be the quarterback too. He touches the ball 100% of the time. Nothing else matters now because it is a blowout loss anyways.


----------



## HeatWave

TripleG said:


> Texans should have annihilated the Bengals today. When you dominate TOP like that in the first half, that should be an all out kill, and they had several opportunities in the 2nd half to pull away and put it away. They only won by six. Don't expect to get away with that against New England.


Are they gonna make another letterman jacket this go around?


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes

TomahawkJock said:


> Packers haven't seen Webb this year. *This may help the Vikings chances.* Webb is more mobile than Ponder so I expect kinda read option type of offense from Minnesota. We will see how Packers defend that.


please tell me you didn't actually believe that


----------



## Evilerk

I was really hoping Vikings would give them a run..then I heard that Ponder was out..and I thought it was over..then Webb gave me false hope with the run game..then boom..can't pass..and truth here some of those sports casters really just need to fuck Rogers and get it over with


----------



## GOON

Joe Webb stinks.


----------



## TKOK

lol vikings with only 6 passing yards.


----------



## TripleG

Wow Vikings....that was bad.


----------



## Ether

TKOK said:


> lol vikings with only 6 passing yards.


:lmao


----------



## LovelyElle890

Looking back, if Ponder was this hurt, why didn't they just let AP get the record. This was a waste of everyone's time. Now you have nothing to show for this season.


----------



## TomahawkJock

PONDER FOR MVP. Look how bad Vikes suck without him! *Showtime logic* eppers

I called you by your actual username! Be happy Magic! :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Called this.

2 for 2. I'm awesome.


----------



## Notorious

I'm 1 for 2.

Bengals could've easily won if Dalton at least had an average game. Both teams had lackluster games tbh.


----------



## El Conquistador

Mikey Damage said:


> Called this.
> 
> 2 for 2. I'm awesome.


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile.


----------



## B-Dawg

Mikey Damage said:


> Called this.
> 
> 2 for 2. I'm awesome.


ME TOO, MAN! eppers


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> I'm 1 for 2.
> 
> Bengals could've easily won if Dalton at least had an average game. Both teams had lackluster games tbh.


It seems like the whole Bengals offense played like shit today except for Benjarvis Green-Ellis. Texans have to find a way to score touchdowns in the red zone. This game would've been a blowout if they were able utilize their opportunities in the red zone better.


----------



## Magic

TomahawkJock said:


> PONDER FOR MVP. Look how bad Vikes suck without him! *Showtime logic* eppers
> 
> I called you by your actual username! Be happy Magic! :side:


I thought AP was winning without the help of a QB. y he no win today? :bron2


----------



## geekgoddess

I'm so happy that my favorite team, the Green Bay Packers, won their first playoff game tonight! I can't wait for next week's game against the 49ers. It should be a fantastic competitive matchup


----------



## Notorious

Arcade said:


> It seems like the whole Bengals offense played like shit today except for Benjarvis Green-Ellis. Texans have to find a way to score touchdowns in the red zone. This game would've been a blowout if they were able utilize their opportunities in the red zone better.


Oh I agree. Dalton was absolutely terrible and I feel their two biggest mistakes were not giving Law Firm touches when he was playing great and I feel like they should've at least attempted to get A.J. Green involved in the first half. To not even attempt to throw the ball to the best player on your team until towards the end of the 3rd quarter is pathetic.

As far as the Texans go, once again, I agree. This game should've been a blowout going into halftime. The Texans missed too many opportunities, this is a game that they should've won by at least two touchdowns. They can't afford for mistakes like that against teams like the Patriots or Broncos, especially not on the road. Good news for the Texans though is that it seemed like their defense stepped up compared to recent weeks.


----------



## TKOK

Houston's going to get their ass beat if they don't come through with td's when they get in the chance.


----------



## PRODIGY

I went 1 for 2. 

I thought the Bengals would get the upset.


----------



## TKOK

2 for 2, thought vikings would make it closer though.


----------



## chronoxiong

So now it's the Packers visiting San Fran. Aaron Rodgers coming home to California to play against the team that passed on him. It's going to be emotional for him. Would be a great match-up against the guy the 49ers chose over him instead. But no, Harbaugh went all in with his poker chips for Kaepernick instead. Darn it! Anyways, I think the Niners can beat the Packers. They are hosting at home and the Packers are very one-dimensional.


----------



## Telos

Robert Griffin III - QB - Redskins
Dr. James Andrews said he never cleared Robert Griffin III (knee, LCL) to return to the field because he never even examined him.
This conflicts heavily with what head coach Mike Shanahan said shortly after the initial injury happened. Andrews was on the sideline that day, and Shanahan said he asked the world-renowned surgeon if RGIII could go back in. Shanahan said he was told by Andrews that he was good to go. Andrews goes as far to say that he's the one that finally shut Griffin down and adds that he's still a "nervous wreck" and "holding my breath" over the situation. Despite all of this, RGIII will be out there Sunday afternoon against the Seahawks, sporting the knee brace and all.
Source: USA Today Jan 6 - 10:08 AM

:romo3

Well, shit. Now I'm even less positive of the Redskins' chances than I was yesterday. Come on, RGIII! :rg3


----------



## Stax Classic

I don't mind the Vikings losing yesterday, it shuts the fuck up all the Ponder haters who were chanting we want Webb, :lmao Webb can't throw for shit, fuck that guy, best use is as a Percy fill in at WR/RB type plays.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes

Jon Snow said:


> I don't mind the Vikings losing yesterday, it shuts the fuck up all the Ponder haters who were chanting we want Webb, :lmao Webb can't throw for shit, fuck that guy, best use is as a Percy fill in at WR/RB type plays.


i don't mind my favorite team losing if it makes other people think differently

oh my goodness gracious


----------



## Freeloader

Both of these games should be great. As much fun as a Peyton vs Luck matchup might be, I'm rooting for #52 to make it to the Superbowl one final time. Him or Peyton, fuck the rest of the AFC. 

NFC - Want the Reskins obviously, but if Seattle beats them, props to them. A Harbaugh Bowl would still be fun to see, but only if both Baltimore and San Fran make it. Otherwise fuck San Fran.


----------



## Stax Classic

I'm not sure what Washington brings to the table that SF doesn't, other than running the Pistol (WOLF PACK) almost exclusively. The tone of this post being, Seattle just blew a team with an inexperienced running QB out of the water, why should it be any different this week? KAEPRNICK and Griffin are fairly similar in every facet of the game. KAEPERNICK would have been a top pick too if he had gone to a bigger school.


----------



## Magic

COME ON LUCKS, END DAT ******* CAREER. JUST KIDDING, THIS IS LIKE THE WORST PLAYOFFS EVER, WIN OR LOSE FOR THE COLTS AND I'LL STILL BE DEPRESSED ALL THE WAY UNTIL THE AFC CHAMPIONSHIP GAME). :bron3


----------



## Magic

Bills hire a guy I've never heard of: DOUG MARRONE.


----------



## Stax Classic

Luck is the best QB if the first round of the AFC playoffs, 3rd best QB overall on that side, their is no discussion, Houston is a 1 seed with Luck, Indy misses the playoffs with Schaub.


----------



## Magic

LUCK is the best overall QB in the wild card. unk2


but let me guess, the second best is RGIII lololol. I have a feeling I'm going to learn hate the Redskins more than Mrmr in the upcoming years. Looks like they'll be the new New England for us, although nothing will rival BRADY/MANNING due to them being in the same conference.


----------



## MrMister

One of the three will be advancing. Wilson will still be the best though.:side:

Marrone was the HC of Syracuse, a terrible college program he "turned around". I put it in quotes because they still weren't that good. They haven't been an actual power in decades...like since the 60s or 50s.


----------



## Magic

I know, I read the article. He turned around the program by going 25-25, that really doesn't seem that impressive to me. They should have hired ARIANS, but it looks like no one will so we get another season of GREATNESS.


----------



## Magic

Bruce Arians is in the hospital with flu like symptoms. hopefully it's nothing serious, but regardless Colts just got another EMOTIONAL boost. Young players+emotional post+even more emotional post>Ray Lewis retiring's emotional post. WE CAN DO THIS.


----------



## Bushmaster

Idk how to feel about Texans and Pats again. Ever since the 49ers game the Pats havent looked like an unstoppable offense but with Gronk back and everyone healthy they should be unstoppable. Nervous about Watts because even in the first blowout guy was a beast. Hopefully with Gronk there Pats have another great blocker that'll give Brady enough time to pick apart the Texans weak D.


----------



## El Barto

Texans fans feel the same way. Most think we will lose but at least give you guys the fight we didn't give you last time. Depends on our back end limiting big plays and if Foster can get going or not. But honestly Gronk and Hernandez should slaughter us.


Edit: We also need to get the redzone problems straighten out. FG won't beat the Pats and I hope my team knows that.


----------



## Stax Classic

Showtime said:


> LUCK is the best overall QB in the wild card. unk2
> 
> 
> but let me guess, the second best is RGIII lololol. I have a feeling I'm going to learn hate the Redskins more than Mrmr in the upcoming years. Looks like they'll be the new New England for us, although nothing will rival BRADY/MANNING due to them being in the same conference.


I said he was 3rd best in the AFC playoffs, only WC QB I'd take over him is Rodgers, and that's also the only NFC QB I'd take over him. Is it wrong to have Manning, Brady, and Rodgers over Luck?


----------



## Magic

I thought you meant he was third in the wild card, not third in the AFC playoffs.

to answer your question though, YES. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic

And the 3rd best WC QB I'd say was Schaub.

Rodgers
Luck
Schaub
Griffin
Dalton
Wilson












Flacco

















































Webb


----------



## Magic

I'd take Griffin over Schaub.


******* fans should watch the Colts game today to see what our offensive line is like compared to theirs and then maybe they'll let up in their pursuits of trying to justify their argument with stats alone. :luck


----------



## Notorious

I'd take Griffin and Wilson over Schaub.


----------



## MrMister

I'd take Dalton over Schaub. Flacco too.

Schaub is only above lmao Webb.


----------



## HeatWave

Colts gonna wish Arians was coaching and not Pagano today...


----------



## Perfect Poster

Another turnover by Luck. Big surprise :stern


----------



## B-Dawg

LOLUCK


----------



## Freeloader

Notorious said:


> I'd take Griffin and Wilson over Schaub.


I'd take Wilson and Griffin over a lot of QB's, so this isn't a big surprise.


----------



## Arcade

I'd also take Griffin and Wilson over Schaub. After the Texans/Bengals game I would take Schaub over Dalton.


----------



## Magic

this is the Jets loss all over again from 2010. so many dropped passes. such a garbage oline. Luck overthrowing receivers didn't help, but those fucking drops are annoying the hell out of me. I guess the fact we have 5 rookies as our main weapons on offense doesn't help, but we need to completely fix this offensive line.


----------



## Irish Jet

Luck with only the two costly turnovers. 

Lewis had God on his side apparently, so Indy were always fucked.


----------



## Magic

the INT was hardly his fault the fumble was bad but the guy came in contact with Luck within seconds.


----------



## Irish Jet

Showtime said:


> the INT was hardly his fault the fumble was bad but the guy came in contact with Luck within seconds.


BUST

Just kidding, loss wasn't his fault. Colts aren't there yet. If he keeps improving they'll have plenty have shots down the line. The whole team's just too young right now, particularly on offense.

This should be a great game, playoffs have sucked so far.


----------



## MrMister

Colts need interior Dlineman. Probably some LBs too, but good/great DTs can make mediocre LBs better. Secondary is pretty shaky too. Oline is the obvious gaping hole.


----------



## CamillePunk

What we learned here is that Flacco is the better QB than Luck, who has to be put on BUST alert right now. Couldn't get to the AFCG like Flacco did in his first year. Flacco also has never lost in the wild card round. :kobe3


Just getting all this in before PEYTON makes me cry again next week.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Time to watch the REAL best rookie QB out of this class. Already off to a good start :rg3


----------



## Jigsaw

Redskins stylin'


----------



## Joel Anthony

So Seahawks fans were really pretending that they could win on the road?


----------



## Arcade

CamillePunk said:


> What we learned here is that Flacco is the better QB than Luck, who has to be put on BUST alert right now. Couldn't get to the AFCG like Flacco did in his first year. Flacco also has never lost in the wild card round. :kobe3
> 
> 
> Just getting all this in before PEYTON makes me cry again next week.


Luck led the Colts to the playoffs after the team was the worst in the NFL a season ago, so he's far from a bust right now. He should be able to improve over time.


----------



## Magic

Perfect Poster said:


> Time to watch the REAL best rookie QB out of this class. Already off to a good start :rg3


you were talking about Wilson here, right?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Seattle really settled there for a FG. They should have taken the lead. Running on 2nd down in the redzone with 30 seconds left...I dunno about all that. And Tate with a dumb ass button hook spin I believe he could've picked up the first by just muscling forward and fighting ahead. It is what it is, Skins fans booi'ng and Seattle has the momentum.


----------



## CamillePunk

Arcade said:


> Luck led the Colts to the playoffs after the team was the worst in the NFL a season ago, so he's far from a bust right now. He should be able to improve over time.


BUST ALERT


Really hope Seattle pulls this off. Wilson being the rookie QB to go the furthest in the year of Luck & RGIII cocksucking would be great.


----------



## TripleG

Luck's not a bust. 11-5 and a playoff berth his first season? How many rookie QBs have done that?


----------



## MrMister

Luck is a huskier Joey Harrington - GOON


----------



## CamillePunk

Mark Sanchez took his team to the AFC Championship game.


----------



## Freeloader

TripleG said:


> Luck's not a bust. 11-5 and a playoff berth his first season? How many rookie QBs have done that?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Luck def. ain't a bust. A bust doesn't do HALF of what Luck did.... in their entire career let alone their ROOKIE season.

I really didn't think the Redskins would fall back after starting so hot but they have. I wanna see Seattle do this damn thing.


----------



## CamillePunk

What does the Rookie of the Year have to do with anything? We're talking about BUSTS, ie Luck.


----------



## kobra860

Arcade said:


> Luck led the Colts to the playoffs after the team was the worst in the NFL a season ago, so he's far from a bust right now. He should be able to improve over time.


With a weak schedule and the most turnovers. But who's counting?


----------



## Joel Anthony

CamillePunk said:


> Mark Sanchez took his team to the AFC Championship game.


Wrong. The Jets defense took Mark Sanchez to the AFC Title game and playoffs.

Luck took his team this year straight up to the playoffs. With a little help from the old timers and the young god T.Y. Hilton.


----------



## CamillePunk

Football is a team sport, man. Luck < Sanchez, face the facts.


----------



## MrMister

Agreed with GOON's assessment btw. Wasn't just quoting him.


----------



## GOON

MrMister said:


> Luck is a huskier Joey Harrington - GOON





MrMister said:


> Agreed with GOON's assessment btw. Wasn't just quoting him.


He played in the Pac-10 (now Pac-12) too. He, much like Harrington, will be a backup on the Miami Dolphins after his rookie contract expires.


----------



## Freeloader

CamillePunk said:


> Luck < Sanchez, face the facts.


:favre


----------



## kobra860

CamillePunk said:


> Football is a team sport, man. Luck < Sanchez, face the facts.


lol. I hope that you're joking. Even in the seasons where the Jets did well, he had below average stats.


----------



## GOON

Luck had crappy stats too so....


----------



## CamillePunk

There is a reason Joe Namath promised a WIN and not a statistically impressive performance. WINS are all that matter.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fucking Luck. I took the Colts +7.5 ... Thought it was free money.


----------



## Freeloader

This game sucks because if Griffin wasn't hurt the offense wouldn't of stalled. It's fucking bullshit I'll have to listen to a bunch of Seahawks fans "HUR HUR WILSON IS BETTER" when Griffin just isn't fucking able to plant his leg.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

GOOD JOB, SEAHAWKS

Also, hope the Texans lose next week.


----------



## kobra860

Still mad about Romo? :romo2


----------



## MrMister

SEATTLE hasn't won yet CAT.

Still...BEAST MODE MUTHAFUCKAS


----------



## kobra860

One legged RG3 >>> Romo


----------



## Magic

Freeloader said:


> This game sucks because if Griffin wasn't hurt the offense wouldn't of stalled. It's fucking bullshit I'll have to listen to a bunch of Seahawks fans "HUR HUR WILSON IS BETTER" when Griffin just isn't fucking able to plant his leg.


now you know how I feel, except for the fact that Griffin is never able to plant his legs. Not because of an injury, but because our offensive line blows nut sack. oh wait, you don't know how it feels, because the redskins' line is one of the best. :kobe


----------



## MrMister

EARL THOMAS > Robert Griffin III ITT BTW


----------



## Jigsaw

Oh shit. Redskins are doomed.


----------



## Magic

Shanny will start him again next series because apparently having a more than capable backup isn't reason enough to sit your injured star when he's barely able to walk. this is just sad to watch.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Damn that didn't look too good for RG3 and the Redskins


----------



## Brye

Damn, hope RGIII is okay. 

Not a Skins fan but he's one of the most exciting guys out there.


----------



## Arcade

They should've brought out Cousins after the last time RGIII got sacked.


----------



## GOON

get the torches and pichforks ready for mike shanahan.


----------



## Irish Jet

Cousins to come in, lead the Skins to the Superbowl, and cement his place as the starter. Jets then trade for RG3.

:rg3

Or not.


----------



## Magic

did I say Skins line was good? lol what the hell happened.


----------



## Irish Jet

Yeah, Wilson is the most impressive rookie and I don't think it's really close.

Guy's maturity when it all breaks down is something else for a rookie.


----------



## MrMister

Showtime said:


> did I say Skins line was good? lol what the hell happened.


Seattle Seahawks happened.


----------



## Magic

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah, Wilson is the most impressive rookie and I don't think it's really close.
> 
> Guy's maturity when it all breaks down is something else for a rookie.


I'm not trying to take away anything from Wilson, but he plays more like a game manager than the superstar leader of the team like Luck and Griffin. Like his stats are never eye popping and as long as he doesn't turn it over they'll win as they have one of the best backs in the league, one of the best defenses, and THE best secondary.


----------



## MrMister

Wilson was pretty damn good today. I think Lynch should've have had more carries, but Wilson was solid.

4-0 with my AMENDED picks.


----------



## Irish Jet

Showtime said:


> I'm not trying to take away anything from Wilson, but he plays more like a game manager than the superstar leader of the team like Luck and Griffin. Like his stats are never eye popping and as long as he doesn't turn it over they'll win as they have one of the best backs in the league, one of the best defenses, and THE best secondary.


Ties most TD's for a rookie QB in a single season record. Takes his team from 14 down on the road to comfortably win in his first playoff game, not exactly a game manager's credentials.

I think had he had the scope RG3 and Luck had from day 1, or had he played in a more marketable city he would have been seen more as a superstar. His stats are no less eye popping than the other 2, while he wins as many games.

They have a good team, but just watching him, the guy's incredible.


----------



## Tha Masta

Horrible game.

Too many missed plays tonight.
Skins stopped themselves. :cussin:

Use it as fuel.
Dominate next year.

Still proud the won the East.
Now find some better pieces for the D.


----------



## scrilla

thread title needs to be renamed to #THECAUSE


----------



## TripleG

RGIII deserves a Purple Heart for his effort tonight, but he should have been pulled the second he started limping. Shanahan should have known better.


----------



## Tha Masta

STFU, Sherman! 

Didn't see you do much, all game.
Yet, after the game, gets in the face of Trent.


----------



## kobra860

Richard Sherman is a punk. He should have been suspended for failing a drug test anyway.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Tha Masta said:


> STFU, Sherman!
> 
> Didn't see you do much, all game.


When you don't see a corner, that's a good thing. Especially after a 100 yard passing effort by the opposing team.


----------



## Magic

Irish Jet said:


> Ties most TD's for a rookie QB in a single season record. Takes his team from 14 down on the road to comfortably win in his first playoff game, not exactly a game manager's credentials.
> 
> I think had he had the scope RG3 and Luck had from day 1, or had he played in a more marketable city he would have been seen more as a superstar. His stats are no less eye popping than the other 2, while he wins as many games.
> 
> They have a good team, but just watching him, the guy's incredible.


He tied it while averaging less than 200 yards per game passing wise. He was a good runner as well, this season, but once again he wasn't asked to do as much as Griffin or Luck as he had a lot of support. And he doesn't have a good team, he has a great team. Even last year this team looked like it was just a QB away from being a true contender and Wilson was that QB. I'm not saying Wilson isn't good, but I still don't view him in the same light as Griffin or Luck as he doesn't have as much of burden to carry his team like they do.

187 yards and 1 TD is pretty game manager like. Yeah he came back from 14-0 down but they had three quarters to work with as they got down early and then their defense started playing like we thought they would(Griffin also reinjured himself).


----------



## Coffey

I feel like so far the better teams have all won. No shockers, which is how it should be. Really glad the Seahawks won. I'm tired of the sports media sucking RG3's cock. Now we'll have to hear about his injury & if Washington would have won if he were healthy the whole time. fpalm

Now just eliminate the Falcons & the Texans & we can get somewhere.


----------



## scrilla

:mark: marking for the thread title. brother parker would be happy.


----------



## kobra860

Glass Shatters said:


> When you don't see a corner, that's a good thing. Especially after a 100 yard passing effort by the opposing team.


But we saw him knocking off people's helmets after the whistle.


----------



## JM

A little late but ya...


----------



## Tha Masta

Not sure what the Skins need on O, next season.
Maybe a new RT.
Maybe an ugrade at WR.

But, D needs 2 starting Safeties.
If it's Meriweather or Jackson, or not.
We need new blood.
Maybe a bigger, dominate D-Line.
Faster LB's?


----------



## kobra860

The team already is in good shape. The safeties will be back healthy and Fred Davis will be back. Along with Orakpo coming back with Kerrigan on the other side.


----------



## Sarcasm1

got all my picks right


----------



## Tha Masta

That's if they can re-sign Davis.
He's signed on the Tag, for this year.
Cap will be tight, again next year.


----------



## kobra860

Unless if Mara finds another way to fine the Redskins for an imaginary salary cap rule.


----------



## Glass Shatters

kobra860 said:


> But we saw him knocking off people's helmets after the whistle.


----------



## Tha Masta

kobra860 said:


> Unless if Mara finds another way to fine the Redskins for an imaginary salary cap rule.


Yeah.

Still think no Owners should be incharge of anything in the League's office.
Just screams conflict of interest, to me.

Owners & the League's management should be seperate.


----------



## Huganomics

Peyton to Ray next week:


----------



## kobra860

Glass Shatters said:


>


That picture basically epitomizes the type of punk that Sherman is. He has the nerve to talk trash to Tom Brady because his team got a fluke win.


----------



## GOON

Has Mike Shanahan been fired yet?

EDIT- Yeah, Sherman is a scumbag. Hopefully someone mocks him by doing a mock-steroid injection after they're eliminated.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Alfred Morris should have gotten the ball at least 25 times tonight. Especially after a 14-0 lead. Run him more and they probably win. 

RG3 looked a lot like MV2 at the end of that game.. Michael Vickith the 2nd. Taking himself out of the game wasn't a good look. The Redskins board is already drowning in hate threads for it. 

http://www.extremeskins.com/showthr...-first-time-I-have-been-disappointed-in-RGIII

And that place is literally the 'IWC' of the Redskins.

Should be a great Div. Weekend.


----------



## GOON

Joel Anthony said:


> Alfred Morris should have gotten the ball at least 25 times tonight. Especially after a 14-0 lead. Run him more and they probably win.
> 
> RG3 looked a lot like MV2 at the end of that game.. Michael Vickith the 2nd. Taking himself out of the game wasn't a good look. The Redskins board is already drowning in hate threads for it.
> 
> http://www.extremeskins.com/showthr...-first-time-I-have-been-disappointed-in-RGIII
> 
> And that place is literally the 'IWC' of the Redskins.
> 
> Should be a great Div. Weekend.


Yeah, Alfred not getting the ball enough was a case of Kyle Shanahan getting too cute with his play calling, especially with an injured RG3.

Extremeskins is usually a fine board, although they go overboard at times in terms of reactions but in this case they're justified. The thread starter shouldn't put the blame on RG3 though, as no athlete wants to be taken out as long as they can walk. The blame falls 110% on Shanahan and I'm shocked Dan Snyder had the self-control to not run down to the sidelines and fire him right then and there.

Both Shanahan's were awful today.


----------



## El Conquistador

real sad to watch RGIII labor out there. I think Shannahan is in some trouble from the league. There was an article stating that the coach has circumvented the system on a concussion and this knee injury. I know Dr. James Andrews never even cleared RGIII to play against Dallas last week, but the coaching staff insisted he was fine. Needs some more investigating.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Shannahan's old school. Wouldn't surprise me a bit.


----------



## HeatWave

RGIII was hurt and still played, so what..Gotta win now, not think about the future..I bet Phillip Rivers is glad he played through that torn ACL..Future playoff success isn't guaranteed


----------



## Ether

lol at twitter already derrick roseing RG3


----------



## Joel Anthony

daaamn lol


----------



## GOON

HeatWave said:


> RGIII was hurt and still played, so what..Gotta win now, not think about the future..I bet Phillip Rivers is glad he played through that torn ACL..Future playoff success isn't guaranteed


Well considering that RG3 playing hurt was part of the reason the Redskins lost, it would have been beneficial for the present AND the future for him to have sat out after the first quarter.

There is a special place in hell for whoever made those pics of RG3.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Just like Trent Richardson coming out and saying he played for 9 weeks with broken ribs. These kids just have no idea that they're tempting fate. Richardson's could've been life threatening if one of those ribs had punctured an organ.

The coaches need to be taken to task for this kind of crap, cause the players are too young and dumb to know any better.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Sherman might talk trash but at least he backs it up with his game. Can't say the same about Hall.


----------



## GOON

still took ped's tho.


----------



## HeatWave

......


----------



## GOON

a horrible human being made that picture.


----------



## kobra860

GOON The Legend said:


> a horrible human being made that picture.


This.


----------



## #Mark

For anyone that cares, I ended up going to the Hawks/Skins game.. Pretty fun experience, despite the let down loss. It was my first playoff game so It was pretty special.. but man this one hurts. We had no idea RG3 got hurt in the second drive, but it makes perfect sense now considering how gimpy/off he looked in the second quarter. Honestly, I blame the loss on the Shanahans. We were dominating the line of scrimmage in the first quarter, Morris was having 9 yard runs consistently.. But, in typical Redskins fashion, we completely abandon what brought us to this point and stopped running the ball. I'm just really disappointed, we were out coached plain and simple.


----------



## MrMister

Morris had 16 carries. Lynch had 20. I think Seattle didn't run Lynch enough. Agreed Morris needed more carries, but Seattle seemed to adjust to the domination of that 1st quarter. Lack of Morris can stem from the Skins just not being able to extend drives. Would Cousins have made a difference? Perhaps, but I don't think he would have. I'm of the opinion that you don't gamble your gift horsed QB during a season where you weren't going to win the SB anyway. One legged Griffin wasn't going to lead them anywhere. They weren't beating the Niners or Packers much less the Broncos or Patriots.

Just remember the Eagles are fucking done for a bit, Dallas is gonna Dallas until they DALLAS, and the Giants were never even that good. Can't wait for next season when the NFC East beats the shit out of each other again.

Here's the bad news. Seattle is going to get better before they get worse. Same with the Niners. When the Panthers get a defense they'll be a force. Don't see Atlanta dropping off anytime soon. Saints are still one of the best offenses in the league. Even the f'n Bucs are resurgent. And this isn't taking into account the NFC North. NFC is on the cusp of being incredibly competitive and even if you're damn good you're gonna need some shit to bounce your way. 13 straight SB titles incoming.


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## MrMister

Dallas will be back at some point, back to ruin everyone's lives. Dolphins will always be mediocre and no one will care.


----------



## Joel Anthony

That's cool, Dallas can keep the choke spotlight. We'll wait 'til we're actually ready to compete and not just jerk around.


----------



## Notorious

Went 3-1 on Wild Card weekend, only one I got wrong was CIN/HOU.

Division predictions:
Broncos over Ravens
Patriots over Texans
Seahawks over Falcons
49ers over Packers


----------



## MrMister

One of the biggest isn't THE biggest. No one cares when the Dolphins fail, which is often. They're irrelevant and haven't mattered in a long fucking time.

Dallas sucks and people still care. The media pays attention to them because people simultaneously freak out and cheer when they win or lose. 

I mean you just post a retarded old joke about Dallas/Romo. No one does this for Miami do they.


----------



## Joel Anthony

^^ FEELINGS CAUGHT ^^










I got Denver, GB and ATL.

And I also got Houston... they're gonna do it for the varsity jackets!


----------



## MrMister

As long as we know the score.


----------



## Joel Anthony

MrMister said:


> As long as we know the score.


44-6


----------



## B-Dawg

WWF said:


> TEXANS
> PACKERS
> RAVENS
> SEAHAWKS
> 
> They're all totally going to win.


Why am I so good?


----------



## MrMister

I think it's like 5-2.:side:


Do the Falcons have a chance? LOL asking if the HFA team has a chance.

WWF and I are undefeated so far this post season.


----------



## B-Dawg

MY PICKS:
Denver Broncos
New England Patriots
Atlanta Falcons
Green Bay Packers


----------



## Notorious

Is it wrong to say that the Falcons are under the most pressure to win this week?


----------



## MrMister

Nah not at all. Falcons, Patriots, and Broncos are under the most pressure. Falcons because they won't have a better chance than this going forward. Broncos and Patriots because that clock is ticking.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

MrMister said:


> One of the biggest isn't THE biggest. No one cares when the Dolphins fail, which is often. They're irrelevant and haven't mattered in a long fucking time.
> 
> Dallas sucks and people still care. The media pays attention to them because people simultaneously freak out and cheer when they win or lose.
> 
> I mean you just post a retarded old joke about Dallas/Romo. No one does this for Miami do they.


Media paying attention isn't always good, case and point, New York Jets. Dallas will be behind the times until the day Jerry Jones relinquishes his general manager role. Guy has lost it and its pretty clear to me even during the glory years, it was Jimmy Johnson that put that team together and got it to where it was. 

I view the Cowboys like I view the Dolphins, irrelevant, regardless that they are in the media all the time. Just like the Jets.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Any team not in the playoffs is irrelevant.

@NOTORIOUS.. yeah.. agree to the fullest. Atlanta has the pressure, especially Matty Ice. I expect them to come out hot though. Atlanta probably has the most dangerous offense in the playoffs; when they're at their best.


----------



## MrMister

@GD: Bullshit, you're a Giants fan. Dallas can't be irrelevant to you. Stop lying.

Most of that post was just trash talk dude. Yeah, Jerry is insane and holds on too tight. He needs to get someone in there to run the show alongside him. It was working with Parcells there, but Jerry f'ed that up.


----------



## Notorious

Matt Ryan's career playoff stats: 0-3, 194 YPG, 3 TD, 4 INT, 71.2 QB rating.


----------



## MrMister

He didn't have JULIO in all those games though. Unfortunately for Atlanta, Seattle might have the best secondary in the NFL. 

Btw Clemons probably tore his ACL. That's a pretty major blow to the Seahawks if true.


----------



## Joel Anthony

194 yards in 3 games... damn.


----------



## HeatWave

Average not total..It feels like, past few years Falcons been propelling SB winners..Hope they don't propel Seattle's lol


----------



## Notorious

Nah that's his yards per game, his total yards for three games are 584.

My hope is that the Seahawks or Niners make it out of the NFC but have a terrible feeling that damn Rodgers is going back.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Oh shit I was gonna say.

Still though, the guy's treading on Tony Romo levels if he loses this one.


----------



## TKOK

He had julio last year.


----------



## MrMister

He's already there with Romo but no one actually cares since he's a Falcon. Romo at least has won a playoff game.

Thanks for the insight TKOK. We all know Julio was there last season. He wasn't there for the other losses though.


----------



## TKOK

HeatWave said:


> Average not total..It feels like, past few years Falcons been propelling SB winners..Hope they don't propel Seattle's lol


the teams they've lost too in the playoffs have all ended up being nfc champs.

Please play the 49ers.


----------



## MrMister

TKOK make sure your Niners beat the Packers. Send ninja whores to the Packers this week please.


----------



## TKOK

Gonna send them friday night.


----------



## GOON

https://twitter.com/HTTR24_7

This guy on Twitter, who is usually good about Redskins news (was correct about RG3's injury being the LCL before any other media reported it) says that he's hearing that RG3's injury is just something with the MCL. If true, they dodged another bullet.

Mike Shanahan should still be fired though and replaced with CHIP.


----------



## Stax Classic

One more time, my weekly predictions

Seahawks over Falcons
Niners over Packers

Patriots over Texans
Broncos over Ravens

Niners over Seahawks
Broncos over Patriots

Niners over Broncos


----------



## GOON

Falcons over Seahawks (It's up to MATTY ICE to avenge RG3 and knock out the thuggish Seahawks).
Packers over Niners
Broncos over Ravens
Patriots over Texans

Packers over Falcons
Patriots over Broncos

Patriots over Packers


----------



## Irish Jet

If the Patriots win the superbowl I will kill all of the people.


----------



## MrMister

GOON, it's been reported that CHIP is staying at Oregon. He's kinda come off as a flake and I think he'd be a fool to leave Oregon. That's a sweet gig. 

Surely one of the AFC teams will be upset, but I just can't pick against the Pats or Broncos. Pats seem more likely to be beat. They were pretty inconsistent to close it out, but so was Houston. 

PATRIOTS
BRONCOS
PACKERS
SEAHAWKS

This sets up TOUCHCEPTION II, and of course, Brady/Manning for perhaps the final time.


----------



## Magic

:lmao ******* fans are so a butthurt bunch. oh football gods, plz ensure that the NFC east is never relevant again as they have proven that they're going to be the most annoying bunch of people that have ever existed. Giant fans actually seem the best out of the four teams, by far too. They actually won two superbowls RECENTLY and don't come off as bad as the other teams.


----------



## GOON

Yikes



> LL ‏@HTTR24_7
> We may not see Robert Griffin III until 2014 if this info is correct..


Fire Mike Shanahan.


----------



## MrMister

LOL Sherman talking shit about Skins fans even. "nowhere near as loud as 12th man"

GOON what is the word here?


----------



## GOON

Rumor is that he tore is MCL, ACL, AND his PCL. If this is true, Mike Shanahan needs to be ran out of the town by an angry mob of people with torches and pitchforks. He killed the franchise.

Obama should put him on trial for treason as well just for the hell of it.


----------



## MrMister

If true this is the 2nd time he's torn his ACL, but I'm not sure it's the same knee. Either way, yeah, I thought it was crazy they kept him in the game. Sure you might never get back to the playoffs, but that's pretty unlikely considering his talent and leadership. Shanahan always chasing that dragon.

Also gotta seriously wonder if this imbroglio with him and Dr. Andrews is intensified. The furor in the nation's capital is gonna be epic if Griffin did indeed tear all those ligaments.


----------



## Magic

holy shit. that's awful. fuck sakes this is exactly what I was talking about yesterday. Why leave in the guy when you have a more than capable backup? It does not make any sense. Neither does the read option. Teams need to stop adapting to their QBs if it means that they're going to be taking a lot of hits like what happens with the read option. It's nice that they can run, that's great actually, but teams should be using it more like LUCK has(this isn't some homer shit, the guy can run but he uses more to pick up first downs when the coverage is too tight or avoid sacks) and Rodgers has than the way Vick does.


----------



## GOON

I don't know why they didn't put Cousins after it was obvious that RG3 wasn't himself mid-way through the second quarter. It might not have only saved the game, but RG3's career. It was sheer stupidity and stubbornness on the part of Mike Shanahan and it should cost him his job. Barring Kirk Cousins being the second coming of Tom Brady, the Redskins are going to be a bad football team for the next two years. He killed the franchise because of his stubbornness and stupidity and it sickens me.

Yeah, the outcry in DC is going to be huge over this and many are going to want Shanahan's head for this. Dan Snyder might not be able to help himself here.

EDIT- Just saw this on a message board.




> What is the treatment for a PCL tear?
> Treatment of PCL tears is controversial, and, unlike treatment of an ACL tear, there is little agreement as how best to proceed. Initial treatment of the pain and swelling consists of the use of crutches, ice, and elevation. Once these symptoms have settled, physical therapy is beneficial to improve knee motion and strength. Nonoperative treatment is recommended for most grade I and grade II PCL tears.
> 
> Surgical reconstruction of the PCL is controversial, and usually only recommended for grade III PCL tears. Because of the technical difficulty of the surgery, some orthopedic surgeons do not see the benefit of PCL reconstruction. Others, however, believe PCL reconstruction can lead to improved knee stability and lower the likelihood of problems down the road.
> 
> Surgical PCL reconstruction is difficult in part because of the position of the PCL in the knee. Trying to place a new PCL graft in this position is difficult, and over time these grafts are notorious for stretching out and becoming less functional. Generally, surgical PCL reconstruction is reserved for patients who have injured several major knee ligaments, or for those who cannot do their usual activities because of persistent knee instability.


So not only does it seem that he's torn multiple ligaments, but one of which is a ligament where many can't agree on how to treat it in the first place.


----------



## Magic

tbf, developing Cousins may help you guys in some ways. I know some of the players on your defense are old(okay I don't "know", but I think) so it may cost them so of their more productive years, but if Cousins develops well you guys could probably snag some good picks by trading him once RGIII gets back.


----------



## Notorious

RG3 may never be the same again.


----------



## Magic

I don't believe that for a second. He's young and coming back from an injury like this is easier for a young person to do than an older player. This is SCIENCE related, 99% sure, so he should still be able to come back and continue to grow. Perhaps he won't be as fast as he once was, but I do believe he'll regain much of that form as long as he works on it like AP did. then again, AP isn't human.


also I want the draft to come so the Colts can draft some offensive lineman/defense or be yelled at for another year by every Colts fan. :side:


----------



## #Mark

Fuck Shanahan.. The guy goes through more running backs then he can count.. And now RG3's future is at jeopardy because of him. Can't believe they called five more QB rushes after RG3 told him he was hurt.

If Leslie Frazier benches Christian Ponder for Joe Webb, a guy who hasn't played a pro game since 2010, then how come Shanny can't protect the biggest investment in franchise history?


----------



## B-Dawg

Well, Ponder's injury was to his throwing arm, so that had quite a lot to do with it...


----------



## kobra860

I'm not too worried right now. I'll wait until more info comes out before I start panicking. Then again I'm slightly in denial. Hutz


----------



## Magic

also, I swear RGIII has a cliche NFL warrior gimmick with the comments that he has made in the last two days. I BROKE MY DAMN LEG, BUT THIS IS A *WAR* AND YOU CAN'T QUIT IN A WAR.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Showtime said:


> also, I swear RGIII has a cliche NFL warrior gimmick


----------



## CamillePunk

Lol Shanahan broke the franchise. What a dumbass. 

Cowboys taking the division next year. :mark: :romo


----------



## GOON

CamillePunk said:


> Lol Shanahan broke the franchise. What a dumbass.
> 
> Cowboys taking the division next year. :mark: :romo


Watch out for FOLES!

UPDATE- http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...as-partial-tears-of-acl-and-lcl-mri-suggests/ 

Story says that the MRI suggests that RG3 only has a partially torn LCL and ACL. If that's true, then RGOATIII lives to defend the division title next season more than likely.


----------



## Stall_19

CamillePunk said:


> Lol Shanahan broke the franchise. What a dumbass.
> 
> Cowboys taking the division next year. :mark: :romo


Now if only something could happen to eyton2 so the Chargers have a chance in the division next year....


----------



## MrMister

GOON The Legend said:


> Watch out for FOLES!
> 
> UPDATE- http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...as-partial-tears-of-acl-and-lcl-mri-suggests/
> 
> Story says that the MRI suggests that RG3 only has a partially torn LCL and ACL. If that's true, then RGOATIII lives to defend the division title next season more than likely.


We'll find out more info tomorrow it looks like. Griffin is going to be examined thoroughly it seems.


----------



## kobra860

Stall_19 said:


> Now if only something could happen to eyton2 so the Chargers have a chance in the division next year....


All you had to do was get rid of Norv Turner.


----------



## TKOK

Griffin seemed pretty okay walking around and stuff. so I don't think it's that bad.


----------



## SP103

Irish Jet said:


> If the Patriots win the superbowl I will kill all of the people.


Still? You know Patriots haven't won the superbowl since 2004.. Stop the hate. They are not a dynasty.


----------



## Irish Jet

SP103 said:


> Still? You know Patriots haven't won the superbowl since 2004.. Stop the hate. They are not a dynasty.


If you think I'm going to endure watching Brady lift a 4th superbowl peacefully the world has another thing coming. Riots shall ensue.

I'm a fucking Jets fan. I watched Chad Pennington struggle to lift his fucking arm let alone a Lombardi Trophy.

Fuck the world. Go Manning.

eyton


----------



## kobra860

SP103 said:


> Still? You know Patriots haven't won the superbowl since 2004.. Stop the hate. They are not a dynasty.


As long as they have Brady and Belichick they'll always be contenders.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Irish Jet said:


> If you think I'm going to endure watching Brady lift a 4th superbowl peacefully the world has another thing coming. Riots shall ensue.


Yeah I would hate to see that as well. It's bad enough that New England always wins the division, but they really haven't shown much for it since the Vinitari years and they've been beaten twice in the big game. Still the fan base gets the bragging rights, but it's like for what? Losing to Eli Manning twice? If Brady raises that trophy again.. New England fans will be non stop in their doochery.


----------



## Arya Dark

*The stupidity in the Jets' organization baffles me. *


----------



## Notorious

Rob Parker has been fired from ESPN. #RG3WINS #THECAUSE


----------



## Telos

Joel Anthony said:


> Yeah I would hate to see that as well. It's bad enough that New England always wins the division, but they really haven't shown much for it since the Vinitari years and they've been beaten twice in the big game. Still the fan base gets the bragging rights, but it's like for what? Losing to Eli Manning twice? *If Brady raises that trophy again.. New England fans will be non stop in their doochery.*


You just described every fan base for every team that wins a championship. Man City most recently won the Premier League for the first time in 44 years, do you think they weren't rubbing it in to Man U fans' faces? Were Miami Heat "fans" NOT obnoxious when their King got his ring? Were New York Giants fans humble about their team getting the better of a Boston sports team AGAIN?

I will say though that I understand in your case being a Miami Dolphins fan. The Pats losing won't make their fans any less douchy in your eyes, the only difference is it will be easier to take jabs back at them when they point out that your team hasn't been relevant since the Bush Sr. administration. *ahem* 

You _shouldn't_ be fine with seeing the Pats possibly win the SB, not unless there was some team in the NFC you simply hated more. I'm old enough to remember Jim Kelly and Dan Marino owning the division, so I get it when it comes to the little brother complex. Oddly enough I sided with Buffalo each of their SB trips because I was oblivious to the whole division rival concept, but still.

Edit - BTW, keep bringing the hate to Pats fans. Eventually it will be over and we'll be back to being irrelevant, happens to the best of them. Probably when Brady and Belichick retire (which I suspect will be a joint venture). I'm trying to enjoy it all while it lasts. I will miss everything about these Patriots when it's over, including the hate. Nobody hated us when our team was a bottom feeding team year in and year out. And love them or hate them, they're rarely boring. Their last five Super Bowls have all been exciting and came down to the wire.


----------



## Telos

> According to the Union-Tribune San Diego, there is "some doubt" in the Chargers organization that Ryan Mathews will develop into "the player that was envisioned three years ago."
> Mathews no longer has his two biggest supporters in Norv Turner and A.J. Smith, the latter of whom traded up 16 spots to select him in the 2010 draft. The remaining Bolts brass believes Mathews can still have a solid career, but must "further refine the technical aspects of the position." Mathews' big-play ability also evaporated in 2012 while playing behind a talent-deficient offensive line. The Chargers have to be just as concerned about Mathews' durability now that *he has six metal screws in each shoulder, holding them together.*
> Source: Union-Tribune San Diego
> Jan 8 - 3:50 PM


:damn


----------



## Notorious

Cowboys fire Rob Ryan. Guess JERREH wasn't playing when he said there would be changes.


----------



## Aid

I don't recall Rob Ryan throwing the ball to the other team Jerry...

Oh well. Rob Ryan to become the new Jets DC.


----------



## Mikey Damage

tell yah what, if Lovie Smith ends up in Philly or San Diego...could be interesting.

There is talent on those defenses (more specifically the Chargers) for Lovie to win with.


----------



## Aid

All Lovie really needs in either of those situations is a really good OC. 

I also heard Mike Singletary is a possible candidate for Chicago along with 12 others. I hope he doesn't get the job. Bruce Arians is looking like he could be leading the race.


----------



## MrMister

pls no Lovie in Philly. I like Lovie Smith and don't want to hate him.

Rob Ryan is totally a scapegoat here. Injuries are why that defense fell apart. I mean I don't think Ryan is great or anything so I don't really care he's gone.

Dallas hasn't had a good DC since ZIMMER.

Oh and Jets already named their DC. Rob Ryan will have to DC elsewhere.

RG3 to have LCL surgery and they'll look at his ACL then. He's on the shelf 8-12 months.


----------



## Cleavage

Typical Jerry


----------



## MrMister

RG3 will be back next season it looks like. He's still having full reconstructive surgery since apparently both the LCL and ACL are torn. Recovery around 8 months.

Slide son. Slide.


----------



## Magic

lol, become a pocket passer son. save that athleticism for when it's needed.


----------



## MrMister

Oh yeah that was indeed the same knee that he injured at Baylor. Two torn ACL's in less than 5 years. 

His original injury was on a scramble right? The option is suicidal, but he's always going to scramble. That's too much a part of his game.


----------



## BarackYoMama

I want the Superbowl to be Falcons vs Broncos with the Falcons winning it


----------



## El Conquistador

Reminds me of the Derrick Rose injury. Makes me melancholy.


----------



## DH

Broncos, Pats, Packers, Seahawks. Gonna be some great games this week, I expect the NFC games to be better though but we'll see I suppose.


----------



## Arya Dark

*So the 'Boys fire Rob Ryan.... 

...the fuck? 

Yeah keep Garrett and Romo and fire the only strength you have. I'd rather Rob Ryan be head coach than Garrett.*


----------



## Magic

:lmao the Rams must be cheering their asses off. They have the Skins' next year's pick, right?


----------



## MrMister

Rams got three 1st rounders I think plus a 2nd. Skins will not be able to get a shot at prime talent for a few years.



LadyCroft said:


> *So the 'Boys fire Rob Ryan....
> 
> ...the fuck?
> 
> Yeah keep Garrett and Romo and fire the only strength you have. I'd rather Rob Ryan be head coach than Garrett.*


Well when Garrett fails again next season, the writing is on the wall here. He'll be fired. Let's assume Garrett was fired a few days ago. Whoever Jerry hired probably wouldn't keep Ryan as DC anyway.


----------



## CamillePunk

LadyCroft said:


> *I'd rather Rob Ryan be head coach than Garrett.*


:cornette Please no more Ryan brothers as head coaches. 

Glad to see Rob Ryan gone, but JG needs to go as well or nothing will change. 

Jerry must think he's going to live forever or something. You'd think he'd be a little more impatient with his head coach in hopeless pursuit of ONE MORE SUPER BOWL.


----------



## TKOK

I also think that Dallas needs a oc, not sure how succesful HC can be when he has more than one position on the coaching staff.


----------



## CamillePunk

Cowboys should hire Brian Billick as head coach so I can watch more GOAT Billick press conferences and sideline expressions. :mark:


----------



## MrMister

TKOK said:


> I also think that Dallas needs a oc, not sure how succesful HC can be when he has more than one position on the coaching staff.


Jerry will Norv Turner for nostalgia. Too bad Dallas doesn't have Hall of Famers (save :romo) and the greatest offensive line since the 70s Raiders.


----------



## kobra860

Showtime said:


> :lmao the Rams must be cheering their asses off. They have the Skins' next year's pick, right?


As long as Bradford is still starting, they'll still suck.


----------



## Aid

Let's not be silly. The Rams were two missed FGs and a Lions miracle comeback away from being in the playoffs. Greg Zuerlein makes his FGs in the Niners and Dolphins games and the Rams are 10-6 with a 5-1 division record and the Niners are sitting at home. 

Rams also beat the Redskins.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Lets say Seahawks make it past the Falcons. Do you guys rather see Packers/Hawks Failed Mary rematch or Harbaugh/Carroll round 3?


----------



## kobra860

Seahawks won't make it past the Falcons.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

kobra860 said:


> Seahawks won't make it past the Falcons.


someones salty.


----------



## MrMister

Sarcasm1 said:


> Lets say Seahawks make it past the Falcons. Do you guys rather see Packers/Hawks Failed Mary rematch or Harbaugh/Carroll round 3?


I think it will be Packers/Seahawks II, but want round 3 of Niners/Seahawks.

Of course I'm not really slam dunking Seattle past Atlanta. Falcons have the WR talent to beat Seattle's great secondary.


----------



## #Mark

If Shanny put Kirk in after we were up 14-0, the Hawks would be preparing for the offseason.. They're overrated and Jones/White/Gonzalez/Ryan will tear that secondary apart.


----------



## MrMister

Nope, Cousins would've been feasted on by the Seahawks. 

You skins fans are indeed a salty bunch. There is nothing overrated about Seattle's secondary. This doesn't mean White, Julio, and Gonzalez can't get the better of them. Falcons have great receivers and a QB that looks like he's on the precipice of greatness.


----------



## Aid

Matt Ryan only has 6 losses in his career in the GA Dome (33 wins). That's a hell of a homefield advantage. It'll be an entertaining game.


----------



## MrMister

It's the one game I think can go either way. I think Packers and Patriots roll. Broncos should destroy Baltimore, but Manning sucks ass in cold weather in the past. Not sure how cold it'll be in Denver, just assuming it will be since it's January.


----------



## TKOK

I think the easiest game for me to call is patriots/texans. Texans are just flat out not playing well.


----------



## Notorious

I'm thinking that the Pats win by 10-14 points.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Aid180 said:


> Matt Ryan only has 6 losses in his career in the GA Dome (33 wins). That's a hell of a homefield advantage. It'll be an entertaining game.


He's also complete shit in the postseason. Something has to give.


----------



## B-Dawg

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

BROWNS HIRED CHUD


----------



## Mikey Damage

CHUD. Great name.

Shit franchise. He'll be on the market in two years with an 8-24 record. Don't worry.


----------



## TKOK

Notorious said:


> I'm thinking that the Pats win by 10-14 points.


Even though the Texans but theior butts kicked for the most part in the first game between them. Texans defense did get 3 or 4 3 and outs in a row. so if they can do that then they have a shot. Houston just can't play like they did last week or this will be a laugher. You gotta score td's against the Patriots.


----------



## Obfuscation

Honestly don't think Texans stand a chance vs Pats. I'll rule them out completely right now. 

The other 3 games...much more of a toss up. I know most are keen on Broncos taking out Ravens. Maybe I'm a tiny bit partial, but I can see Baltimore coming through in the clutch yet again to shock some people. It should be a damn good game. Ravens still riding that Lewis finale train too. Something like that can really be an x-factor. Lets see how it can compare when they're on the road and not home. I need to make a pick for the fun of it...eh, I'll just claim Baltimore for the fun of it. I'm not ruling them out so that has to mean I think they can take it.

Packers vs Niners. Now that's the one I don't know what to expect from. Mostly b/c I'm not sure which Niners will show up. For some reason I have a feeling they could go either way. Really strong like the majority of their season or along the lines of the night when Kaepernick wasn't on point & the rest of the team followed suit. Going with Green Bay here in the long run.

Seahawks vs Falcons. Well, this one should be interesting. The hottest NFC team during the regular season vs the current hottest team going right now. I'm glad someone pointed out how Matt Ryan isn't too good in the post season. I thought of that immediately when I played this game out in my mind. I'm really thinking Seahawks can do it. Going with them on this pick. Ryan could prove me wrong, which wouldn't be shocking considering his talent and the way he's played this season, although taking down the redhot Seahawks might not be too easy. Certainly a stacked game. Without a doubt.

Only team with a Bye I'm selecting is the Patriots. I could be WAY off with my prospects. Teams with the byes might prove why they were there in the first place. I can't help but think some of the teams that played last week are rocking and rolling right now. Hard to see any of them be knocked out atm. I got all 4 of my predictions correct last week. Will I go 4 - 4 again this week? Haha, probably not. We'll see.


----------



## TKOK

I feel like if Ryan has a good game, couple td's,no picks then Atlanta wins. lot easier said then done though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ryan is no stranger to picks despite his credibility. He manages to come back at the end, but they aren't super rare for him. Especially if the D is giving him no time to breath.


----------



## Notorious

I wouldn't be surprised if the Ravens did upset the Broncos.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK

One thing going against the Seahawks is i gusss it's really hard to play back to back games in the east coast(for a west coast team) in the playoffs. was listening to Mike and Mike and they said only one team that has had to do that has won both games.


----------



## Obfuscation

Seahawks also had their backs against the wall with the whole "losing streak on the road" type deal too and that proved to not come into play vs Redskins. 

Certainly some x-factors coming this weekend with these games. That's the beauty of this post season. Every team remaining is legit pretty great so it's a toss up virtually all around at who could win it all. Seahawks though, wow I'm sucked into their hype right now. Perhaps the 3rd year a wildcard team will take it all.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

i am convinced the browns will forever be awful


----------



## Bushmaster

Hate waiting lol. I thought Pats would play Saturday since they are the #2 seed but I guess NFL knows who pulls the ratings and wanted the Sunday :brady2, with a win Tom will be the leader in playoff wins. If he gets it what a record, such a shame cuz Pats should have won some games they lost the last few years.
Game has me nervous only because the blowouy last time. Pats offense should be almost unstoppable with everyone back but tbeir D is so up and down. Hopefully they'll force some turnovers, idk think they did last time.

This report on Espn titled The Other Tom Bradys is awesome :lmao didnt know ppl had tough lives having famous names.


----------



## Magic

"See if this sounds familiar, and see if you can guess which quarterback is being described. Quarterback arrives at a franchise in the gutter, bringing hope. Quarterback shines in regular season but struggles in postseason. Quarterback loses each of his first three playoff games, despite playing with one of the game's top wide receiver tandems. Quarterback faces questions entering his fifth season about whether he will win games that matter."

GUESS WHO GUIES


----------



## MrMister

He's only lost one game with JULIO.

I'm kinda hyping myself for ATL/SEA more than any other game this weekend. I really wanna see what the Falcons are made of, because Seattle is bringing it.


----------



## Magic

of course he's only lost one with JULIO, the answer to the question wasn't Matt Ryan. :bron2


----------



## MrMister

Flolacco? Top WR tandems? Really?


----------



## Notorious

Peyton?

I'm assuming that the scenario is speaking in past-tense btw.


----------



## Magic

nope, Flacco has one playoff game in all of his seasons so far.


----------



## Telos

Showtime said:


> "See if this sounds familiar, and see if you can guess which quarterback is being described. Quarterback arrives at a franchise in the gutter, bringing hope. Quarterback shines in regular season but struggles in postseason. Quarterback loses each of his first three playoff games, despite playing with one of the game's top wide receiver tandems. Quarterback faces questions entering his fifth season about whether he will win games that matter."
> 
> GUESS WHO GUIES


----------



## MrMister

lmao thanks for the history lesson. He sucks in cold weather too. Ravens gonna win.


----------



## Magic

I was just making a comparison, hopefully making some FALCON fans feel better.

I'd take Manning's ridiculous win streak on the Ravens over this cold weather MYTH.


----------



## MrMister

It is an interesting comparison though...Ryan and Manning. I knew Peyton wasn't good in the playoffs to start his career but didn't realize it was so eerily similar.

What if it snows though?!??!?!!


----------



## Telos

This will probably be the year the Falcons actually win a playoff game. Have to think they'll get themselves off the hook at some point.


----------



## Bushmaster

Idk, Russell Wilson has been playing pretty good. And I dont see the Seahawks defense starting off bad like they did at Washington. Could easily see Matt Ryan having another 5 pick and no TD game. I knew Seattle was a good team after they beat my Pats (a game we should have won) but they peaked at the right time with those 50 point games in the end. 

All games this weekend are interesting as hell. Hoping Ravens win so Pats get an easier route. If we get past Houston then Brady and Co in Denver almost always is a loss.


----------



## Telos

The man who nailed his prediction of the 2012 US Electoral College predicts Pats over Seahawks in the SB.

http://espn.go.com/blog/boston/new-...-silver-predicts-patriots-seahawks-super-bowl

I'LL TAKE IT!


----------



## MrMister

lol GRONK is such a meathead.

NATE can be wrong now and then.


----------



## Notorious

:brady


----------



## Irish Jet

If the Patriots avoid Mile High Stadium. They'll win the Superbowl.

They will not. And they will not.

eyton


----------



## Bushmaster

Freaking Mile High. Brady has never done good there, I still remember his very first playoff loss and that pick to Champ. Whatever happened to Ben Watson anyways?


----------



## Notorious

He's been the Browns TE since he left the Patriots.

But I think we found some suitable replacements for him in GRONK and Hernandez :bron2


----------



## Bushmaster

Always thought he was a good TE but after seeing Hernandez and Gronk it'll be like comparing Brady to Jamarcus Russell. I see the difference between Watsons talents and our current TE's. 

Its always felt like whenever someone leaves the Pats they just disappear. Mike Vrabel one of my fave Pats ever has done nothing for a while. Hell I dont know if he is retired or still playing.


----------



## MrMister

Pretty sure Vrabel is retired. He'd be pretty old nowadays by NFL standards.

Seymour and Samuel did ok after leaving, but yeah I think there's probably something to guys leaving NE and their play seemingly declining.


----------



## Tha Masta

:sad:
After 30 years, The Hogettes are retiring.

But, they will continue to raise money for Children's Charities.
They have raised millions of dollars, over the years.



http://www.hogettes.org/Notes.aspx


> 01/11/2013 - Fairfax, VA 1-11-13
> 
> After 30 seasons, the Hogettes® are hanging up our pig snouts & dresses. It has been an honor being a part of the greatest 12th Man fans in the NFL. We will forever be Redskins’ fans and cheer for our beloved team. It is a new era and we will continue to support RG3 and his teammates. HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!!! We will also continue to help (incognito) raise money for Children’s Charities. Mikey T. Boss Hogette


At least we still have Chief Zee.


----------



## kobra860

It sucks that the Hogettes are retiring. It was always hilarious seeing them at the games.


----------



## Obfuscation

RAVENS.

Fingers crossed the cold weather stigma continues to follow Peyton.


----------



## MrMister

15 HALL OF FAME FINALISTS

*Larry Allen (G/T)*
Jerome Bettis (RB) 
*Tim Brown (WR)*
*Cris Carter (WR)*
Curley Culp (DT/G)
Edward DeBartolo Jr. (owner)
Kevin Greene (LB)
Charles Haley (DE)
Art Modell (owner)
Jonathan Ogden (OT)
*Bill Parcells (coach)*
Andre Reed (WR)
Dave Robinson (LB)
Warren Sapp (DT)
Will Shields (G)
Michael Strahan (DE)
Aeneas Williams (CB)

Those four bolded should be in for sure. No TERRELL DAVIS. assholes


----------



## Telos

My picks for the divisional round games:

Broncos over Ravens
Packers over 49ers
Seahawks over Falcons
Patriots over Texans


----------



## Coffey

I have Packers over 49ers & Broncos over Ravens today & Patriots over Texans and Falcons over Seahawks tomorrow. I can see all four games going either way though, honestly. Should be some good games!


----------



## Bushmaster

Hopefully these games are better than last Weeks which were basically all blowouts. Only blowoit id want this weekend are Pats blowing the doors off the Texans.
I find myself rooting for Seattle alot, what a season for Russell Wilson. Would have to say his rookie record is more impressive than Luck's.


----------



## B-Dawg

What a way to begin the game for Denver. Stopping Rice on 3rd & 2, then a Punt Return TD.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Broncos
Packers
Falcons
Patriots

All gonna win.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Lol Playoff Peyton. Don't care if there was contact. PICK 6.


----------



## Zen

Perfect Poster said:


> Broncos
> Packers
> Falcons
> Patriots
> 
> All gonna win.


Ravens


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Hoping the Broncos can maintain this lead.*


----------



## Ether

Champ is getting killed


----------



## Zen

TD Ravens!!!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Harborough smiling at his special teams fucking up.*


----------



## Aid

5'5" Holliday can become the first man to go 19-0 if the Broncos win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Kabraxal

Horrible officiating. Not only bad calls, but incompetence when even applying the horrible calls.

Add this with horrid rule changes and the NFL is more of a joke than a football league now. It's hard to watch this crap. Amazing what a cancer Goodell has been to the league.

Also getting real damn tired of the Ravens playing scared. If you are afriad to take risks... sit on the couch at home and don't waste our damn time.


----------



## #Mark

This is such a weird game.


----------



## Kabraxal

Love how they nueter the defense.. this league has become so pussified it's laughable.


----------



## TripleG

Well aside from some bad officiating, this game is actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Kabraxal

Who ever is calling plays is a moron. They've sliced apart the secondary with their passing and down in the 4th they don't play action fake one of those horrid running plays?

That's better... still, wasting valuable time you might not have with bad running plays. If you are gonna run, try to make sure it's going to be better than a three yard stab.


----------



## Coffey

I don't know what bad officiating you guys are talking about, honestly. Since I've been watching it's been fine.

(especially when they show the replay, and the replay shows that the refs were right & then the commentators agree too)


----------



## Kabraxal

Ticky tack hands to the face that weren't there? Personal foul face mask that was merely incidental? And some of it is just poor rules that nueter the defense.

Also.. Harbough is proving he doesn't know how to coach very well apparently. No reason they should have had to waste that timeiout...

And now they have one less timeout because of this idiocy. This game might have a lot of scoring.. but it is one of the worst coached and played games by one team I've seen at times. They play scared, they make stupid calls, and they are handing the game to the inferior team. They've been better... but they just do stupid shit. Add this with the shit rule changes over the years and I am dumbfounded more people watch the game than before... it is so inferior to the product just 10 years ago that it's a joke.


----------



## Coffey

Dropped balls have hurt the Ravens more than officiating. That and terrible special teams coverage. And the refs have been fine. You just sound like a bitter Ravens fan because your team is losing. I dunno if you're a Ravens fan or not, but that's what it comes across as to me. The officiating has been fine.


----------



## Kabraxal

Walk-In said:


> Dropped balls have hurt the Ravens more than officiating. That and terrible special teams coverage. And the refs have been fine. You just sound like a bitter Ravens fan because your team is losing.


Actually my team is the Eagles... this is just another case of piss poor officiating mixed with piss poor rules all meant to strip the league of defense so we get points and the people can cheer mindlessly. The game has lost its integrity. 

But then I'm one of the few fans that love great play on all sides of the ball, but the intent by the NFL is clear... they want this to be an offense dominated league. They sell more jersey's that way. So another sport sells out for the all mighty fucking dollar and becomes a shadow of its former self. Though to be fair... it's almost everythign now. Sell the soul for money... because money is the most important thing in life :sad:


----------



## TripleG

Ravens getting the ball back. 

I am loving this game. Lets take this sucker to overtime! I'm having fun.


----------



## Coffey

I like to tell myself it's because of heath concerns related to brain damage. Tackles where the defender leads with his helmet, or connects with helmet-to-helmet contact should be banned, in my opinion. I don't think that strips the league of defense as much as it enforces defenders to not be lazy on tackling. Basic fundamentals.

I don't know what will be more humorous in sports media. If the Patriots lose, so everyone is wrong & they can't blow Tom Brady or if the Patriots win, so everyone is right and they blow Tom Brady while shilling a Peyton/Brady match-up again. It's going to be pretty unbearable!


----------



## Coffey

HOLY SHIT, RAVENS!


----------



## Ether

HOLY FUCK


----------



## kobra860

Flacco!!


----------



## TripleG

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!! 

We got overtime coming ladies & germs! Fucking Wow!!!


----------



## JasonLives

So fucking worth it being up! ( 2am over here ).

No bedtime just yet


----------



## Perfect Poster

God damn this game is awesome. Denver safe playcalling has really bit them.


----------



## Kabraxal

Flaco is truly elite... who would have thought the Ravens would rely on their offense. Damn.

And Walk-In... some rules do that. But most helmet to helmet isn't intentional and comes because the offensive player ducks into it. The defenseless reciever and over protection of the quarterback though.. you even breath on them wrong now and it's 15 yards. It's pathetic.


----------



## Stall_19

Perfect Poster said:


> God damn this game is awesome. Denver safe playcalling has really bit them.


I wouldn't say that. Who the hell expects the safety to do something that stupid?

Now not even giving Peyton a chance is pretty dumb though.


----------



## Coffey

Kabraxal said:


> And Walk-In... some rules do that. But most helmet to helmet isn't intentional and comes because the offensive player ducks into it. The defenseless receiver and over protection of the quarterback though.. you even breath on them wrong now and it's 15 yards. It's pathetic.


I hate pass interference calls more than anything, honestly. Half the time, the receivers aren't even trying to catch the ball, they're more worried about flopping, forcing contact & hoping for a bail-out flag. It's infuriating. Especially when the refs are actually throwing the flags. Nothing worse than a 3rd & 20 where the offense gets a first down from a flag instead of a good play.


----------



## Kabraxal

Walk-In said:


> I hate pass interference calls more than anything, honestly. Half the time, the receivers aren't even trying to catch the ball, they're more worried about flopping, forcing contact & hoping for a bail-out flag. It's infuriating. Especially when the refs are actually throwing the flags. Nothing worse than a 3rd & 20 where the offense gets a first down from a flag instead of a good play.


Ugh.. that too. It's like watching the other football and seeing people just flop to get a call. Just play the game guys... enough of the pandering to the refs


----------



## TripleG

So you have Peyton Manning under center with two timeouts left and you take a knee? 

You deserve to lose with pussy playcalling like that.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Tough call. Having it stand was probably right decision.


----------



## TripleG

Oh man, this is getting tense. 

I think you are going to hear a lot of complaining from the fans if Denver loses this one.


----------



## Kabraxal

Stupid call and stupid QB play. Play action, run, or get rid of the fucking all and not a dumb ass sack like that.


----------



## TripleG

Literally, I just said "Denver's pass rush isn't doing much" and then BOOM! Sack!


----------



## Perfect Poster

No Play Action attempt that drive? smh Caldwell.


----------



## BarackYoMama

This is gonna be the game of the weekend that's for sure.


----------



## Kabraxal

This game would be the Raven's easily if their play caller took his head out of his ass. Stupid runs... stupid play calls like that... I mean, they've decimated the secondary and they are still leaning way too much on rice.


----------



## Ether

Sam Shields with the pick 6, 7-0 Green Bay


----------



## Coffey

Packers up 7-0, baby! C'mon!


----------



## Kabraxal

Jesus christ flaco... head out of your fucking ass already. Idiot. You make great plays then do this shit? Come on.


----------



## TripleG

To quote Botchamania....JAYSUS!!!! 

That non pick made my heart skip a beat. Wow! 

This game is fucking awesome!


----------



## Ether

What a throw


----------



## Kabraxal

Take the call sheet from whoever has it.. he is terrible.

And gonna say this.. if that had been manning that would have been a flag.


----------



## Perfect Poster

LOL Playoff Manning.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Manning, WHY?!?!?!?*


----------



## Irish Jet

Manning trainwrecking.

Baltimore have to take it now. Have to.

Fucking Patriots.


----------



## Kabraxal

Take... the fucking call sheet... away from that idiot. Please! Ravens should have this in the bag so many times save for this dumb ass.


----------



## Brye

This game...holy shit.

Awesome push by Yanda there to give Rice the first down. That's huge!

I really don't like the Ravens but my god this game is sick.

Kap ties it up.


----------



## TripleG

What a fucking game!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Miss, Tucker. Miss!*


----------



## Kabraxal

I hate field goals... but damn, nice kick. And to think they had no way to win!


----------



## Irish Jet

Holy fuck.

Please Baltimore. Please, please please beat the Patriots.

Please.

Please.

Please.


----------



## Ether

What a game..


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Denver treated :lol


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Shit.*


----------



## TripleG

Awesome fucking game! 

Both teams deserve mad props for the effort there. 

The legendary career of Ray Lewis continues for at least one week! Awesome awesome awesome!


----------



## Perfect Poster

Damn what a game. Already a better playoff weekend than last week.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Peyton, this is not Oakland, man! This is the AFC Championship game! 

Still deserves MVP every year though. GOAT playoff record. :troll


----------



## Notorious

Peyton chokes again. lel.


----------



## Coffey

*NO WEAPON!
NO WEAPON!
NO WEAPON!
NO WEAPON!*

Ray Lewis is crazy.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Time to watch 49ers beat Green bay :troll


----------



## LovelyElle890

Bahhahahahahaahah... yes. I guess Peyton ain't going to the Superbowl now, ey? So, Peyton basically got you to the same point Tebow did last year but for 20 million more, ey Denver fans?

:lmao :lmao :lmao




8*D


----------



## Sarcasm1

sweet victory


----------



## SpeedStick

Seahawks vs Patriots now


----------



## Brye

Man what a game. Started off fast paced with big scoring. The Broncos offensive sequences were good without making Baltimore look weak. Baltimore's comeback sequences, especially the final 4th qtr one were great. Flacco really managed to get over, even in the hometown of his enemy. After the 60 minute draw Teddy Long comes out and gives us overtime. But that still wasn't enough! Big field goal to end it!

****1/2 would watch again. Probably drew in DEM RATINGS.

Might I add it was CAREER VS DIVISION


----------



## Perfect Poster

Tebow Broncos Postseason wins: 1
Manning Broncos Postseason wins: 0

'Nuff said :kobe3


----------



## Glass Shatters

LovelyElle890 said:


> Bahhahahahahaahah... yes. I guess Peyton ain't going to the Superbowl now, ey? So, Peyton basically got you to the same point Tebow did last year but for 20 million more, ey Denver fans?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


BRB FAVORITE PLAYER MVP COMPETING FOR CHAMPIONSHIPS FOUR TIME MVP 9-10 PLAYOFF RECORD 3 TURNOVERS TODAY LOLBBQ!one1!


----------



## TripleG

WHAT A FUCKING CATCH!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!! 

Pack is up 7 now!


----------



## CamillePunk

I'm so happy :jose


----------



## Notorious

Peyton tying :favre for most playoff losses ever by a starting QB.

But yeah though. BETTER THAN BRADY. CLUTCH.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm emotionally DONE after that Ravens/Broncos game. I'd bump it up 1/4* from Brye's rating. 

****3/4, what a STORY.

1 pick correct. 5 for 5 so far in the playoffs. :hayley1


----------



## Telos

Peyton being Peyton eyton


----------



## scrilla

rest in peace Showtime


----------



## Irish Jet

This game off to a flyer too. Good night thus far.


----------



## Aid

The Broncos and Ravens game was amazing. I can't imagine how much better it would be for me if I were emotionally invested in either of the teams. Easily an instant classic.


----------



## Coffey

After the miffed catch, I shut the game off. I can't watch anymore.


----------



## Irish Jet

John Fox is a complete bitch by the way. how do you take a knee with 31 seconds and 2 timeouts, how do you call a draw play on that 3rd and 5? Bitch moves, deserved to lose. That said, they win the game if not for the worst play I've ever seen from an NFL player. That safety, Moore, Christ on crystal meth, what the fuck was that?

Speaking of what the fuck. Rodgers?


----------



## Zen

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSS RAVENS!!!

Won $500 on that game


----------



## Zen

So fucking pumped right now, one of the greatest games ever


----------



## Obfuscation

Posterizer said:


> FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSS RAVENS!!!
> 
> Won $500 on that game


If I would have bet money on it I probably would have had a heart attack when Ravens lost their second possession in overtime.

RAY LEWIS


----------



## TripleG

Really Green Bay? The Running QB is still unaccounted for? Really?


----------



## TomahawkJock

KAEPERNICK


----------



## Dr. Jones

180 rushing yards by a white quarterback? Who the hell is this guy?


----------



## Joel Anthony

Dr. Jones said:


> 180 rushing yards by a white quarterback?


----------



## Obfuscation

Niners making a point tonight. Picked Packers, but KAEPERNICK continues to shine.


----------



## Arcade

They forgot to replace Alex Smith with Colin Kapernick in that Visa Sweepstakes commercial.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Joel Anthony said:


>


Yeah, I was totally picturing the wrong guy.


----------



## Zen

Hailsabin said:


> If I would have bet money on it I probably would have had a heart attack when Ravens lost their second possession in overtime.
> 
> RAY LEWIS


I know!!! It was a fucking roller coaster, I lost all hope when that happened then they came back and won, amazing.


----------



## Huganomics

Still pumped from Broncos/Ravens. What a GAME. Hopefully Baltimore can go all the way.


----------



## Ether

Yeah I'm rooting for the Ravens too with the Giants not being in it


----------



## Stax Classic

I feel like my brother is doing all of this :mark:

Literally watching a kid go from that awkward 6'3 190 freshman starting in Boise for the first time to 5 years later, this.


----------



## #Mark

Harbaugh vs. Harbaugh superbowl? I'm down for that, sure to bring in DEM RATINGS.

Also.. How come most people consider Kaepernick white? I don't get it, isn't he mixed?


----------



## Stax Classic

It's probably because he's lighter than most blacks, and has a germanic name.


----------



## Obfuscation

Posterizer said:


> I know!!! It was a fucking roller coaster, I lost all hope when that happened then they came back and won, amazing.


(Y)

Longest game ever, haha. But, damn I'm glad I got to witness it and see the team I was pulling for take it. Major score on your part. Now I wished I had money on it. Only b/c I now know the result. ~!



Huganomics said:


> Still pumped from Broncos/Ravens. What a GAME. Hopefully Baltimore can go all the way.


PLZ.

Ravens in the Super Bowl and winning it will make the start of this year a grand affair.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Seattle vs San Fran NFC Title would be amazing.


----------



## Stax Classic

SF vs ATL 43-34 would be better, SF vs SEA won't be a barn burner.


----------



## Obfuscation

I wouldn't make a claim like that. Who's to know what a Seahawks vs Niners game could hold in the NFC Championship.


----------



## TKOK

BRB KAEPERNICKING


----------



## Obfuscation

KAEPERNICKING > Tebowing?


----------



## MrMister

Still in awe of the Ravens/Broncos game. Still can't believe the Broncos gave up that deep ball so late.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Jon Snow said:


> SF vs ATL 43-34 would be better, SF vs SEA won't be a barn burner.


Defense in football can still be kinda coo'. Plus I think it'd be a mid 20's close range which would be a barn burner for two defenses like that.


----------



## MrMister

Peyton Manning has been one and done 8 times in his career. Thats twice as many as the next QB.


----------



## Notorious

BETTA THAN BRADY.


----------



## MrMister

GB allowed almost 600 yards tonight. Kaep, the RBs, and that offensive line just destroyed.


----------



## Joel Anthony

San Fran's blocking was a thing of beauty tonight, mainly in front of Colin's dashes.

I love how Colin took it up right through the middle of the pocket a lot of times. Literally shredding that defense.


----------



## MrMister

Oh hey TKOK good work with the ninja whores. That offensive line dominance proved it worked.


----------



## TripleG




----------



## Obfuscation

RAY LEWIS

super bowl bound, tbhayley


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*It'd be a really feel-good moment if the Ravens won the Superbowl. I don't think anyone would root against them.*


----------



## Joel Anthony

I am.


----------



## Zen

Hailsabin said:


> (Y)
> 
> Longest game ever, haha. But, damn I'm glad I got to witness it and see the team I was pulling for take it. Major score on your part. Now I wished I had money on it. Only b/c I now know the result. ~!
> 
> 
> 
> PLZ.
> 
> Ravens in the Super Bowl and winning it will make the start of this year a grand affair.


Indeed! Mainly pulling for Ravens because my favorite player ever Ray Lewis, I want him to go out as champion.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Texans are my team and the team of most of my family members in Houston but also...



Posterizer said:


> Indeed! Mainly pulling for Ravens because *my favorite player ever Ray Lewis, I want him to go out as champion.*


...this. Love Lewis, so we'll see how things go down.


----------



## Zen

Texans/Patriots should be awesome. Wade Phillips' Defense can Shut Down Tom Brady


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Yeah, like last time.


I'm a Texans fan too, but I'm also a realist.*


----------



## TKOK

If the 49ers can't win it, then i want Baltimore to do it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Well, if I wanted anyone to beat The Broncos, it'd be the Ravens or the Texans. So I'm good.*


----------



## Zen

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Yeah, like last time.
> 
> 
> I'm a Texans fan too, but I'm also a realist.*


I'd rather see a Ravens/Patriots, that would be a dream superbowl


----------



## kobra860

Posterizer said:


> Texans/Patriots should be awesome. Wade Phillips' Defense can Shut Down Tom Brady


Didn't the Patriots completely destroy the Texans in the regular season?


----------



## Bullseye

^ In Houston as well iirc.

Hopefully the Pats can make the AFC Championship. And I think they can outdo Baltimore like last year at the same stage. Only question is, who would try and disrupt them from the NFC? Falcons look the goods, especially against the 49ers.


----------



## Telos

Pats did the did deed at Gillette. It was the Packers who trounced the Texans in Houston.

Edit - Did the did? Who am I, Terry Glenn? (kudos to whoever got that reference)

A few things concern me as a Patriots fan right now:

1. Houston. After all, they are the next opponent. Not expecting a blowout like last time. This time two weeks ago, they were still the #1 seed in the AFC and they didn't get there by accident. Slump or not, that's still a damn good football team with stars on both sides of the ball. As much as I want to dismiss them and look ahead, I'm forever haunted by the collapse against the Jets two years ago. I love the Pats' chances against any team, especially at home, but now every playoff opponent terrifies me. Never used to feel like that even back in the Drew Bledsoe/Bill Parcells days.

2. Should the Pats advance to the AFCCG, they'll have the task of playing the Ravens. A team riding high on the Ray Lewis narrative right now. They have the look and feel of a team of destiny. Many people forget that despite the W-L record, they are a battle tested, veteran team capable of being as good as any team in the AFC. Most of the guys who were Cundiff'd last year are still there. I feel better about the Patriots hosting Baltimore, than visiting Denver, but not by much. The last time the Pats played a game against the Ravens that _didn't_ take years out of my life in the process was a 24-3 victory _nine seasons ago_. If this game happens, I'll surely need to steal the oxygen tanks that the players were using at Mile High yesterday.

3. The Giants beat the Patriots their last two Super Bowls by ridiculous fortune on offense and kick-yo-ass defense that disrupted Brady's timing all game long. The Seahawks barely eeked by the Pats, in Seattle, at the last second. But that Seahawks defense is legit and can cause all kinds of problems (though they will miss Clemons some). And the 49ers are elite, especially defensively, and Kaepernick has that "it" factor that was lacking in Alex Smith. I feel strongly that one of these two teams is repping the NFC. As great a season the Falcons have had, they're more likely paper champions. Would love to see them prove me wrong today and next week, as their defense is the least of the three evils from my vantage point. They're also the only team left in the playoffs that hasn't faced the Patriots this season. IIRC Atlanta hasn't beat New England since the 1998 season. But the Falcons have the league's best record, so there's still a lot of DERP to that statement. Nothing will come easy to the Pats, not this week or potentially through the Superdome.

Okay that wasn't just a few concerns. That was many. But yeah, PLAYOFF TIME! Best time of the year.

*TL;DR TIME, PEOPLE.*

Can't overlook Texans......every playoff game makes me nervous......Ravens look like team of destiny right now......the NFC is really fucking good and is really a pick your poison proposition for the AFC opponent










Oh yeah, and LET'S GO PATS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SP103

Well playoff rematches always make me nervous-Especially with the Patriots who have always been a target of revenge by any AFC team they've destroyed in the regular season. However Houston has played extremely poorly the past few weeks-and Cincy even gave them a run last week. Not a good sign for them. 

Gillette Stadium isn't a real Home Field advantage type place unless it's snowing and 25 degrees. That's not the case today-it's 50 degrees up here in New England today. The pats hold the #1 seed now with Denver bounced out. 

The pats will have Gronk back at full health which is a big difference with this game and their previous Monday Night Football encounter.


----------



## Bushmaster

Of course Telos. I DID, D-I-D did get that reference.

Pats game has me nervous only because of those fucking Jets 2 years ago. Pats won the firat game by blowout because there offense was unstoppable in the first half. Hopefully this this time they can cause turnovers because they were the best in the league this year. Hope they let Brady let loose. I always think with weapons like Hernandez,Welker and Gronk if Brady has even alittle time who the hell can cover everyone especially Welker..


----------



## Notorious

We've gotta make sure we can limit Foster. That's gonna be key.

I think our defense will step up and Brady will be Brady and we get the W.


----------



## Bushmaster

They can limit foster. Mayo,Wilfork and Spikes are great at stopping the run. Once they do that they shouldnt fall for them playactions. Shaub is a weird one, I think he is a good QB but he just doesnt play like one. he isnt one of those QB's that just meed to manage the game.


----------



## will94

The Dome is loud and proud right now. Let's do this Falcons. RISE UP!


----------



## MrMister

Posterizer said:


> I'd rather see a Ravens/Patriots, that would be a dream superbowl


That matchup can't happen in a SB since they're both AFC. I do want Ravens/Pats in the AFC title game though. Baltimore needs another shot at NE.

I'm definitely more about the NFC game today. This is prolific offense versus hard hitting defense. I like both these teams so it doesn't even matter who wins, I just want a good game.


HOLY SHIT @ THAT RAVENS/BRONCOS GAME YESTERDAY GUYS


----------



## Notorious

Soupman Prime said:


> They can limit foster. Mayo,Wilfork and Spikes are great at stopping the run. Once they do that they shouldnt fall for them playactions. Shaub is a weird one, I think he is a good QB but he just doesnt play like one. he isnt one of those QB's that just meed to manage the game.


Schaub is mentally soft and scared to get hit.

We sack Schaub once or twice and the guy is done for the game. Plays timid the rest of the way.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Let's go Falcons!!!! Time to Rise Up!


----------



## B-Dawg

Dirty Birds can't fly with a broken wing. I'm rooting HARD for Seattle.


----------



## SP103

Seattle, San Fran and the late Redskins all have QB's who can run the ball on the option. Scary. The Patriots cannot defend against that. Guess I'm going with Atlanta to the SB.


----------



## SP103

Turnovers, Turnovers, Turnovers. None of these teams ever learn.


----------



## Bushmaster

They havent been on the field at the same time as much as last year so hopefully Gronk is healthy enough for the Boston TE Party 2013


----------



## Perfect Poster

Falcons D has played huge today. I agree with going for it, but I would've put it in Wilsons hands.


----------



## will94

You can feel it in the air here in the Dome! FALCONS BABY!!


----------



## Telos

Roddy White just gave Richard Sherman the business

LOVE IT


----------



## Notorious

MATTY ICE stepping up. Respect.

LOL at Roddy White shitting on Sherman. I'm a Sherman fan but it's always funny seeing a guy who runs his mouth a lot get shitted on.


----------



## B-Dawg

Oh well. I don't want Atlanta to win, but I'm pretty sure I picked them a few days ago. Fuckin' 0-2 this week, so I need ATL and NE to win.



Notorious said:


> MATTY ICE stepping up. Respect.
> 
> LOL at Roddy White shitting on Sherman. I'm a Sherman fan but it's always funny seeing a guy who runs his mouth a lot get shitted on.


Sherman's swatted multiple balls away from Roddy in this game thus far. It's not like Roddy is dominating him or anything...


----------



## Notorious

I thought Sherman was swatting those away from Julio?


----------



## B-Dawg

IDK, one of the two. Doesn't change the fact that he's played very well. I know he swatted a TD away from Roddy on 3rd down in the 1st quarter.


----------



## William Murderface

This game is getting more and more bleak with every play for Seattle.

If the Falcons win i wont be upset but if the Patriots win i will be a little irritated.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Sherman has defended quite a few passes. You get beat deep in this league. Even the best get beat deep sometimes.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao at the Seahawks not scoring right there.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seattle are gifting the Falcons this game.

That last series was unbelievable, after their two putrid efforts at getting one yard on the previous serious. Leaving at least 6 points on the board. Pathetic.


----------



## William Murderface

This game is getting very BRUTAL to watch, yikes.


----------



## BarackYoMama

This game is awesome right now in my opinion, but then again my team is winning


----------



## #Mark

Man, Atlanta Is exposing Seattle.. Pete Carrol getting what he deserves.


----------



## SP103

Seattle has plenty of time to come back and they're running the ball pretty well. Turnovers and stupid penalties are what will cost them.


----------



## William Murderface

Those missed points are looking pretty fatal now, it could be 20-13 atleast.


----------



## BarackYoMama

I'm loving this one so much right now, man what a game!


----------



## will94




----------



## Freeloader

Seattle scores a TD here and it's a game. They need a touchdown though. 

Be sad if Atlanta blows this lead. The franchise really needs a playoff win. Rooting for the Texans later just to spite all the fuckhead Patriots fans around here who support Yankees mark Tom Brady. Red Sox > Patriots, fuck Tom Brady


----------



## Telos

Freeloader said:


> Rooting for the Texans later just to spite all the fuckhead Patriots fans around here who support Yankees mark Tom Brady. Red Sox > Patriots, fuck Tom Brady


----------



## B-Dawg

Wow, terrible decision by Ryan. Seattle HAS TO capitalize on this.


----------



## scrilla

:reggie


----------



## Arcade

Telos said:


>


That meme is a classic.


----------



## Freeloader

Atlanta is quickly becoming At*lol*anta cause that defense literally GAVE that TD away. They're playing like the game is over. Haha. 

Regarding the previous post - Been a Red Sox, Bruins, Celtics & Redskins fan my whole life. This isn't a "last minute change" thing.


----------



## Telos

Freeloader said:


> Atlanta is quickly becoming At*lol*anta cause that defense literally GAVE that TD away. They're playing like the game is over. Haha.
> 
> Regarding the previous post - Been a Red Sox, Bruins, Celtics & Redskins fan my whole life. This isn't a "last minute change" thing.


No worries. I have a friend who roots for the same teams, except his NFL team is the Eagles. I'd say you two would get along if not for the NFC East dynamic. 

I will say this... I was annoyed when I discovered Curt Schilling was a Steelers fan. But I quickly got over it because he did more for the Red Sox than anybody other than Big Papi in 2004. And I'm positive Red Sox players past and present have grown up Yankees fans. Not important in the big picture.

Also HOLY SHIT this game


----------



## SP103

Freeloader said:


> Seattle scores a TD here and it's a game. They need a touchdown though.
> 
> Be sad if Atlanta blows this lead. The franchise really needs a playoff win. Rooting for the Texans later just to spite all the fuckhead Patriots fans around here who support Yankees mark Tom Brady. Red Sox > Patriots, fuck Tom Brady


Who gives a flying shit. Patriot haters are just mad about 3 things still: Tuck Rule, Sideline videotaping and make believe videotape of a St. Louis Walkthrough. I guess you can add a 16-0 season and 3 straight AFC East Championships.


----------



## Freeloader

A lot of people seem to cheer for their home teams in Baseball, basketball and hockey, and somehow find a team that isn't the home one to support. It's a more prevalent trend with NFL teams and fans I've noticed, your buddy being another example. Probably because I can watch almost any two NFL teams and be entertained, and not give a shit about MLB, NHL and some NBA games that don't involve my teams. Football ftw. 

And Atlanta's defense is seriously inept and terrible in the 2nd half. The offense has been equally nonexistent, with Matt Ryan unable to manage a TD when one is needed. Even if the Falcons win, to let it get this close...San Fran should roll over them.

Edit: LOL @ ATLANTA


----------



## Glass Shatters

LET'S FUCKING GO SEATTLE


----------



## B-Dawg

This shit is CRAZY.


----------



## Perfect Poster

What a great weekend of games.


----------



## Notorious

Falcons :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

Being in the same company as Y.A. Tittle typically isn't a bad thing, but it's about to be for Ryan.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Falolcons :lol

Damn, talk about choke-artists.


----------



## Freeloader

That TD should stand, Lynch crossed with the ball on that review I saw. 

Rofl x 10 @ the Atlanta Falcons


----------



## Telos

Epic fail by Atlanta, balls of steel by Seattle


----------



## TripleG

Falcons...just....WOW! 

I felt bad about some of the Giants implosions in the past, but Jesus Christ! Their defense looked defenseless here.


----------



## B-Dawg

inb4 missed XP


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Can Wilson get his own smiley on here now?


----------



## B-Dawg

Carolina was in this exact situation earlier in the season and lost. The game's not over.


----------



## Irish Jet

Plenty of time.

Oh shit.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Seattle's pass defense falls apart.

Smh. :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster

WOOOWWWWW Seattle D.


----------



## Irish Jet

Bryant with that practice kick.


----------



## B-Dawg

WWF said:


> Carolina was in this exact situation earlier in the season and lost. The game's not over.





WWF said:


> Carolina was in this exact situation earlier in the season and lost. The game's not over.





WWF said:


> Carolina was in this exact situation earlier in the season and lost. The game's not over.





WWF said:


> Carolina was in this exact situation earlier in the season and lost. The game's not over.





WWF said:


> Carolina was in this exact situation earlier in the season and lost. The game's not over.


:StephenA2


----------



## Freeloader

The good ol days, back in September....










Fast Forward to January










Matt Bryant saved Matt Ryan's ass. Pete Carroll "Who called Timeout?"


----------



## Telos

WOWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## Amazing_Cult

:lol

Seattle has the number one pass D in the league, Matty Ice goes 50+ yards in 3 passes.

Clowns.


----------



## Freeloader

Rofl if Seatle wins this game after that kick.

Edit: Seattle WR's were not even looking for the ball. Morons


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Matt Ryan didn't deserve that win at all.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seattle won it, lost it, won it.

Patriots to ruin a great weekend with a depressing 42-0 win.


----------



## B-Dawg

Dirty motherfucking cocksucking pieces of shit. :mcgee1

At least I picked ATL to win. Still didn't want them to. :shaq


----------



## TripleG

Atlanta made it by the hair of their chinny chin chin. 

All I can say is that we got another very exciting game and MAJOR congrats to Tony Gonzalez. That guy deserved to have a playoff win and he finally got it!


----------



## BarackYoMama

RISE UP!!!!!! Haha, what now? Falcons can't win in the playoffs? OH SEEMS THEY JUST DID!


----------



## Irish Jet

Amazing_Cult said:


> Matt Ryan didn't deserve that win at all.


Yes he did.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

HAHA!! SHOT THROUGH THE FUCKIN HEART SEATTLE!! HOW DOES IT FEEL?!! LOL


----------



## Olympus

CRAZY game. Been a hell of a divisional round this year.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Matt Ryan Player of the game :lmao:lmao:lmao

Always next year though


----------



## will94

I had a fucking heart attack in my seat at the Dome. Fuck that was tense.

FALCONS!!!


----------



## Glass Shatters

Pulling for San Fran from here on out.

FUCK.


----------



## TripleG

I had serious deja vu for a second there. 

I was thinking "Another Seattle Hail Mary? Uh oh"


----------



## Mikey Damage

san fran finna fuck up the falcons.


----------



## Bushmaster

Such a shame Seattle lost the way they did. Russell Willson had an amazing game and they still lost. Didnt know who he was at the beginning of the year but he is my fav rookie QB this year over Luck and RG3.


----------



## jaybyrd18

More proof that the prevent defense prevents you from winning


----------



## Sarcasm1

Props to Wilson


----------



## Perfect Poster

jaybyrd18 said:


> More proof that the prevent defense prevents you from winning


And Icing the kicker is a stupid strategy.


----------



## TripleG

jaybyrd18 said:


> More proof that the prevent defense prevents you from winning


YUP!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

ALso WTF was the rule about how only the runner can recover a fumble inside two minutes... The Fuckery...


----------



## jaybyrd18

Perfect Poster said:


> And Icing the kicker is a stupid strategy.


Yeah, calling a timeout, and then saying you didn't call it. Pete Carroll is an idiot


----------



## Arya Dark

*Pete Carroll being an idiot is such a beautiful sight.*


----------



## TheFreeMan

Well that was a good start for the Pats. 98 Yard kickoff return for the Texans... 12yards out.


----------



## jaybyrd18

And only getting 3 lol


----------



## SP103

Schaub still can't throw the damn ball. 

That guy was wide open on 3-7 and they have to settle for a FG.


----------



## William Murderface

That field goal is nice...


----------



## kobra860

I knew that the Seahawks wouldn't make it past the Falcons.


----------



## Arya Dark

SP103 said:


> Schaub still can't throw the damn ball.
> 
> That guy was wide open on 3-7 and they have to settle for a FG.


*The pass before was spot on and should have been a TD though.*


----------



## SP103

LadyCroft said:


> *The pass before was spot on and should have been a TD though.*


Umm, as of 4:50pm EST

Passing
Houston Texans	Comp	Att	Yds	Pct	Y/A	Sack	YdsL	TD	Int	Rating
Matt Schaub(notes)	0	2	0	0.0	0.0	0	0	0	0	39.6


----------



## B-Dawg

Just realized that if Carroll didn't go for it on that 4th down early in the game and instead kicked the Field Goal, they would have won.

lel


----------



## SP103

So far great Defense from NE-But we just lost Gronk and Woodhead? Wonderful. 

Welker had a big catch and a big drop thus far-They need to establish a touch of the running game to get Houston guessing.


----------



## Stax Classic

jaybyrd18 said:


> More proof that the prevent defense prevents you from winning


Sup Jacoby Jones

:kaep best smiley ever


----------



## Notorious

- BB benches the best RB the Pats have had in years in Ridley for no damn reason. Yeah I know he has fumbling issues but he's a hell of a lot better than Vereen.
- McDaniels keeps running play action plays even though the Pats haven't ran the ball.

Recipe for disaster.


----------



## SP103

Patriots just woke up and walked all over Houston. Rush, Pass, Play Action, Hurry up.


----------



## TripleG

Houston can't move the ball. This is pathetic.


----------



## Freeloader

Houston's offense sucks with Schaub under center. And he made the Pro Bowl? Haha


----------



## Irish Jet

Houston are awful. This game isn't as close as it looks and the Pats will blow it up soon.


----------



## Coffey

My fucking cable provider is shit. All yesterday my football games were fucked up. From the digital cable. Both the standard & high-def feeds on both the FOX & CBS games. So today, when the problem was still persisting, I just unhooked the cable box completely to switch to basic cable. Found out that FOX is not provided without the cable box & even on basic cable, without the digital box, this CBS game is still constantly fucking up & de-scrambling. Completely unacceptable.


----------



## Arcade

Irish Jet said:


> Houston are awful. This game isn't as close as it looks and the Pats will blow it up soon.


17-13.


----------



## SP103

We got ripped off on that "Forward PRogress" fumble. Can't complain just go forward. NE is playing pretty good offense.


----------



## Stad

:favre4


----------



## Irish Jet

Arcade said:


> 17-13.


lol


----------



## SP103

31-13. TURNOVERS KILL YOU IN THE PLAYOFFS.


----------



## Zen

Dang, didn't expect this, New England going through


----------



## TomahawkJock

Texans will never succeed with Schuab.


----------



## SP103

Can't covert a second 4th down. Turnover. Touchdown. 

Haters going to hate. Hi Ray Lewis.


----------



## Arcade

TomahawkJock said:


> Texans will never succeed with Schuab.


I kinda agree with this statement. If the Texans want to be serious Super Bowl contenders then they need to get a better quarterback.

Should we give TJ Yates a chance, or maybe Alex Smith can come down here to Houston.


----------



## Zen

Arcade said:


> I kinda agree with this statement. If the Texans want to be serious Super Bowl contenders then they need to get a better quarterback.
> 
> Should we give TJ Yates a chance, or maybe Alex Smith can come down here to Houston.


Either of those guys will do a better job.


----------



## Coffey

Posterizer said:


> Dang, didn't expect this, New England going through


Wow, really? You're in the minority then I think. A lot of people expected this after the thrashing the Patriots gave them in the regular season. The Texans are banged up & haven't been playing great the last couple of weeks. The Texans, to me, are just a regular season team, if that makes sense. When it comes to the playoffs, much like the Falcons despite the season they have had, I complete write them off. They have to prove me wrong before I buy into them, ya know?



TomahawkJock said:


> Texans will never succeed with Schuab.


I agree with this. Same with the Chargers with Rivers or the Cowboys with Romo. I'm anti-Flacco too but, well, Ray Lewis is crazy.


----------



## kobra860

That looked like one of those Giants fluke plays.


----------



## SP103

Fuck off. That wasn't a catch. Everything against NE can't even stop them.


----------



## Freeloader

This game sucks. Every other game this weekend was entertaining except this one. I do, however, expect Ravens/Patriots to entertain just like it always does. Ravens have "lost" some mighty questionable games against the Patriots, none more painful than the AFC Championship last year where they were a Lee Evans holding onto the ball reception away from a win. 

Falcons vs 49ers might be good, but I don't have a lot of faith in Atlanta, even at home. Still, San Fran can randomly not show up to games, so Atlanta has a shot. I'm rooting for a Harbaugh Bowl though. Go Ravens, go San Fran. It's the game we _should_ of had last year, if not for Kyle Williams, Lee Evans, and Billy Cundiff


----------



## SP103

this is getting ridiculous. The refs are fucking hating on the Patriots.


----------



## kobra860

SP103 said:


> this is getting ridiculous. The refs are fucking hating on the Patriots.


It's about time they joined the bandwagon. wens


----------



## TripleG

Oh God Bless the Texans. They are trying.


----------



## kobra860

Brady will finish them off in the next drive.


----------



## Arcade

Why couldn't the Texans score like this earlier in the game? Smh.


----------



## SP103

JJ Watts finger is now available for birthday parties and Rectal exams.


----------



## SP103

Done. 

Its' On Baltimore. Wanna try to win without replacement refs? Wanna try to win in New England? Oh by the way-We are 4-1 in AFC championship games with Tom Brady. 3-0 At Gillete. 

Come on back. Foxboro loves you.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Well, I know everyone here in Houston will be blaming it on Schaub, but this loss is the defense's fault for the most part. That secondary is god awful. Watt can't do it all.*



SP103 said:


> Done.
> 
> Its' On Baltimore. Wanna try to win without replacement refs? Wanna try to win in New England? Oh by the way-We are 4-1 in AFC championship games with Tom Brady. 3-0 At Gillete.
> 
> Come on back. Foxboro loves you.


*LOL, "We".*


----------



## kobra860

Muta said:


> Like I said before, I was surprised to see how many sports writers/commentators chose the Houston Texans as the team to win the AFC and go on to the Superbowl.





kobra860 said:


> Over the Ravens or Patriots? Who could even argue that?





Showtime said:


> lots of people? do you even watch football?


:cole3

To answer your question, yes I do.


----------



## Notorious

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Well, I know everyone here in Houston will be blaming it on Schaub, but this loss is the defense's fault for the most part. That secondary is god awful. Watt can't do it all.*


Schaub is fucking garbage.


----------



## Bushmaster

That forward progress call was the worst call all game. Glad the Pats won though, losing Gronk sucks but they do have a number of weapons. the running games helps a ton.

Pissed Seahawks lost. Wilson had prob the best game ouy of all QBs so far.


----------



## Arcade

I think a movement needs to start to get Alex Smith to Houston.


----------



## SP103

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Well, I know everyone here in Houston will be blaming it on Schaub, but this loss is the defense's fault for the most part. That secondary is god awful. Watt can't do it all.*
> 
> 
> *LOL, "We".*


You can "We" yourself right back to the off-season.


----------



## Notorious

lel.


----------



## Stax Classic

My picks:

SF over ATL
NE over BAL

SF over NE


----------



## Zen

I'm torn between Brady's Patriots or Ray Lewis and Ravens. i'm gonna have to go with Lewis because it could be his last match and he deserves one last trip to the super bowl.


----------



## SP103

Baltimore is running their mouth already. Hurry Up offense is a "Cheap Shot". 

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nfl--r...lking-the-new-england-patriots-001512352.html


----------



## Notorious

Pats vs. Niners in the SB.


----------



## Bushmaster

Cant believe some idiots here in Boston suggesting to trade Gronk just because he has been hurt the last 2 seasons.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

Notorious said:


> Schaub is fucking garbage.


*Yeah, but this loss really doesn't fall on him as much as it does the defense. The secondary can't handle anything, they've been neglecting it for some time now. Mercilus, Watt, and Wade Phillips can only do so much. They need to get some defensive backs.*


SP103 said:


> You can "We" yourself right back to the off-season.


*No, THEY can go back to the off-season. Not WE.*


----------



## Obfuscation

RAVENS.

that's who I'm pulling for overall. Big surprise, right? 

RAY LEWIS


----------



## will94

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ATL vs. BAL. Aside from my Falcons bias, just imagine Tony Gonzalez and Ray Lewis in the Super Bowl, both playing their hearts out in their last hurrah. It would be epic.


----------



## Aid

will94 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ATL vs. BAL. Aside from my Falcons bias, just imagine Tony Gonzalez and Ray Lewis in the Super Bowl, both playing their hearts out in their last hurrah. It would be epic.


The Retire Bowl. ESPN would love it.


----------



## Obfuscation

will94 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ATL vs. BAL. Aside from my Falcons bias, just imagine Tony Gonzalez and Ray Lewis in the Super Bowl, both playing their hearts out in their last hurrah. It would be epic.


Wrestling bookers couldn't make a better story.


----------



## SP103

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Yeah, but this loss really doesn't fall on him as much as it does the defense. The secondary can't handle anything, they've been neglecting it for some time now. Mercilus, Watt, and Wade Phillips can only do so much. They need to get some defensive backs.*
> 
> *No, THEY can go back to the off-season. Not WE.*


Then next time why don't you identify yourself properly in grammatical terms since you use a quote to highlight a grammatical error. If you quote that the term "we" as incorrect, you are inherently identifying yourself as "they". Since you support neither your original correction of my grammatical error is incorrect. 

I'll more than happy to debate grammatical errors all day long.


----------



## SP103

By the way-Fuck these refs. Fuck them. Seriously. FUCK THEM. You know what? You can give them 2 bullshit touchdowns and reverse a fumble, and give them 2 first downs. It didn't matter. It doesn't matter what your shirt says.
Yes we bitch about shitty calls when we win. The argument of "Oh hey you won shut up" is even MORE poignant. Just bring back the replacement refs for the AFC championship. Since these "Superstar refs" are so good.


----------



## MrMister

I now want Baltimore to win more now just so I can read an SP103 meltdown.


----------



## B-Dawg

TYPICAL PATS FAN

CRYING anytime they're not favored by the referees.


----------



## SP103

MrMister said:


> I now want Baltimore to win more now just so I can read an SP103 meltdown.


Just a reminder we've lost the past 2 superbowls we've been in. Including a 16-0 season. No doubt we lost both superbowls by being outmatched-No referee debacles. 

When we lose fairly-It is what it is.


----------



## Notorious

SP103 is right.

THE FIX WAS INDEED IN TONIGHT.


----------



## GOON

The fix was in. I saw it. Notorious saw it. MrMister saw it. Tom Brady, the Lamb of God, was just able to lead his team through it.

The fix will be in even worse next week. Ray Lewis will have threatened those refs at gun point. Hopefully the LAMB OF GOD can persevere.


----------



## Evolution

I'd love to see Ray Lewis win a superbowl in his last season and now that the Packers are out () they're the team I'll be backing to win it all.

I've probably jinxed them now 8*D


----------



## TKOK

Arcade said:


> I kinda agree with this statement. If the Texans want to be serious Super Bowl contenders then they need to get a better quarterback.
> 
> Should we give TJ Yates a chance, or maybe Alex Smith can come down here to Houston.


Nah Yates was horrendous in the playoffs iirc,


----------



## Stad

SP103 said:


> By the way-Fuck these refs. Fuck them. Seriously. FUCK THEM. You know what? *You can give them 2 bullshit touchdowns* and reverse a fumble, and give them 2 first downs. It didn't matter. It doesn't matter what your shirt says.
> Yes we bitch about shitty calls when we win. The argument of "Oh hey you won shut up" is even MORE poignant. Just bring back the replacement refs for the AFC championship. Since these "Superstar refs" are so good.


lolwut? those were both legit TD's dude.


----------



## Notorious

The Posey one was a TD, no doubt about it.

The Foster rushing one I don't think so.


----------



## Zen

will94 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ATL vs. BAL. Aside from my Falcons bias, just imagine Tony Gonzalez and Ray Lewis in the Super Bowl, both playing their hearts out in their last hurrah. It would be epic.


That would be amazing, both of them have to go through the favorite teams to win first, algoods anything can happen!!! leggo


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

SP103 said:


> Then next time why don't you identify yourself properly in grammatical terms since you use a quote to highlight a grammatical error. If you quote that the term "we" as incorrect, you are inherently identifying yourself as "they". Since you support neither your original correction of my grammatical error is incorrect.
> 
> I'll more than happy to debate grammatical errors all day long.


*I'm not trying to be a grammar nazi, I'm just messing with you saying "we" since you're not a part of the team. It's all in good fun, relax.*


SP103 said:


> By the way-Fuck these refs. Fuck them. Seriously. FUCK THEM. You know what? You can give them 2 bullshit touchdowns and reverse a fumble, and give them 2 first downs. It didn't matter. It doesn't matter what your shirt says.
> Yes we bitch about shitty calls when we win. The argument of "Oh hey you won shut up" is even MORE poignant. Just bring back the replacement refs for the AFC championship. Since these "Superstar refs" are so good.


*Those were 2 legit touchdowns though. Pose had control before he went out of bounds, and Foster broke the plane. Barely, and he was tossed out as soon as he got in, but he still got in.
*


Evolution said:


> I'd love to see Ray Lewis win a superbowl in his last season and now that the Packers are out () they're the team I'll be backing to win it all.
> 
> I've probably jinxed them now 8*D


*They're my second favorite team, and since Peyton isn't here anymore I'd definitely want the Ravens to win. It'd be great story for Ray Lewis to win. No doubt he'll try his best.*


----------



## Zen

:lewis 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=sJ4_53hNWts&feature=endscreen


----------



## TKOK

I want the pats to lose on a rediculous call now. something like the Touchception. He'd have a breakdown of epic proportions.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Ravens must make the SB to make a good story. We either get the HarBowl or a battle between two first ballot HoFers in their last game. Fuck the Patriots. Don't ruin these potential stories!


----------



## Zen

:brady2 not if that man can help it


----------



## LovelyElle890

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I'm not trying to be a grammar nazi, I'm just messing with you saying "we" since you're not a part of the team. It's all in good fun, relax.*
> *Those were 2 legit touchdowns though. Pose had control before he went out of bounds, and Foster broke the plane. Barely, and he was tossed out as soon as he got in, but he still got in.
> *
> 
> *They're my second favorite team, and since Peyton isn't here anymore I'd definitely want the Ravens to win. It'd be great story for Ray Lewis to win. No doubt he'll try his best.*


Well maybe you shouldn't neg people for telling the truth about Manning. The GOAT, as you put it, got bounced exactly the way I said he would.


:angel


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

LovelyElle890 said:


> Well maybe you shouldn't neg people for telling the truth about Manning. The GOAT, as you put it, got bounced exactly the way I said he would.
> 
> 
> :angel


*When did I do that?
*


----------



## MrMister

Has anyone mentioned that Brady passed JOE MONTANA for most playoff wins earlier today?

Yeah Brady is now the winningest QB in NFL playoff history. Yeah, yeah, QBs get a bit too much credit for wins, but there is no question Brady was a huge part of every one of those victories.


----------



## Stax Classic

You know what else Montana was passed for? Youngest Niner QB ever to start a playoff game :kaep


----------



## TKOK

Montana still the GOAT though.

Thread title needs more KAEPERNICK.


----------



## MrMister

KAEPERNICK had his week. Flacco deserves the LIMELIGHT.

Not sure Montana is the goat anymore. At one time it was pretty obvious. Brady is creeping up there. Montana greatly benefited from Rice. Bill Walsh was a visionary. Montana had Roger Craig and John Taylor as well. Brady's best is Moss, Welker, and maybe Gronk. Give me Rice, Taylor, and Craig any day.

Joe still has that sparkling 4-0 record in the Super Bowl though.


----------



## Olympus

Yeah I'm praying for a Falcons/Ravens Superbowl. Both teams making their first Superbowl appearances in over a decade, Lewis/Gonzalez drama, and the fact that both teams put on a fantastic show. That Ravens D against Atlanta's offense - :datass


----------



## MrMister

:kaep

Kaepernick has arrived.

:flacco

^^^wtf


----------



## Stax Classic

KAEPRNICK will have the title back next Monday, unless Flacco dies on the field from choking so hard.


----------



## MrMister

Yep if the Niners win and Kaep shines like he did vs GB, he's highly likely to be a 2 time thread title holder. Then he can go for the legendary 3 time thread title holder.

Falcons are gonna get written off even harder this week too lol.


----------



## CamillePunk

There were flacco the god smileys but Headliner got rid of them because he hates Flacco. 

I agree there didn't need to be 3-4 or however many there were, but the one was fine.


----------



## Zen

TKOK said:


> Montana still the GOAT though.
> 
> Thread title needs more KAEPERNICK.


If Brady wins one more SDuperbowl, he surpasses Montana


----------



## Bushmaster

So Manning tied Brett Favre with most losses alltime and Brady surpasses Montana with most wins alltime in the same weekend. When these guys retire they will be compared until the end of time. I always find it amazing how early Manning was the one with high powered offenses now since 07 Brady has been the one.


----------



## LovelyElle890

Soupman Prime said:


> So Manning tied Brett Favre with most losses alltime and Brady surpasses Montana with most wins alltime in the same weekend. When these guys retire they will be compared until the end of time. I always find it amazing how early Manning was the one with high powered offenses now since 07 Brady has been the one.


Yes, but Brett has 13 wins to Peyton's 9. So, Favre is still above him. Not to mention that when Favre was injury free coming to a new team he lead them to the conference title game and was one 12 men in the huddle penalty from the Superbowl where he would've crushed Peyton Manning. Brady is above them both based on rings but if I had to go with a quarterback to start a team around I would pick Brett. Better durability, stronger arm, no need for a particular system, and the most exciting to watch.


----------



## Notorious

The Pats already had Julian Edelman out, but now after last night's game you can add GRONK and Woodhead to that list. And apparently Chandler Jones got hurt too.

Smh.


----------



## MrMister

Woodhead and Gronk aren't huge losses. Hernandez is pretty damn good (not going out on a limb here I don't think). Obviously having both is better, but yeah Hernandez can get it done.

Still got their best receiver in Vereen.:side:

Ray Rice had 30 carries. That's more like it. Ravens will need to get him another 30 or so Sunday.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Not sure the Pats can handle 25+ of Ray Rice. I'm hoping it snows on Sunday, nothing better than a snow bowl AFC title game.


----------



## MrMister

To be fair, most teams can't handle 25+ of Ray Rice. He's gonna pop two or three big runs with that workload.

And yeah I wouldn't mind a blizzard AFC title game.


----------



## Magic

might as well cheer for good ol' JIM seeing as I couldn't care less about anyone else. Usually I would cheer for the Ravens as a whole at this point, but they can fuck themselves too.


----------



## Stax Classic




----------



## Oakue

I think at least one of the Harbaughs makes the Super Bowl this time.

Not sure which one though. I'm leaning towards Jim.

Oh and how 'bout that NFL parity Goodell likes talking about so much. Falcons replaced the Giants or it'd be the same final 4 as last year.


----------



## #Mark

Which QB would you build your team around?

Kaepernick, RG3, Wilson, or Newton?

Left out Luck because he isn't a mobile QB, this is strictly out of dual threat QB's.


----------



## Notorious

KAEPERNICK.


----------



## B-Dawg

Cam FUCKING Newton


----------



## MrMister

Luck is very mobile. He just doesn't run the suicidal read option. If we're talking read option guys I want Newton. Cam has a ridiculous combination of size and speed.

Cam might have pouting issues though. Still, he doesn't have the support that those other guys have. Wilson has Lynch and a top tier defense. Kaepernick has what might be the best offensive line, Gore, Crabtree, and a top tier defense. Griffin might have the most comparable support to Cam, but Griffin might be made of glass.

Cam has a mediocre defense at best, average RBs, and an aging Steve Smith. Olsen is a pretty good target too I guess.


----------



## Stax Classic

Kaepernick, he has the smarts Newton lacks. They're a wash every where else, only difference is hype from what school they went to.


----------



## B-Dawg

I wasn't aware that you knew the intellectual powers of Cam Newton and Colin Kaepernick, STACKS.

You biased motherfucker.


----------



## Stax Classic

Kaepernick has Manning levels of audibiling at the line, did it most of the time in college, not so much with Newton.


----------



## B-Dawg

Might kill myself if Carolina hires Pat Shurmur as their OC, btw. He'd make no fucking sense AT ALL.


----------



## Notorious

I'd love to see how Cam would do with a supporting cast around him like Kaepernick though. Not a shot at Kaep, but Cam has the worst supporting cast of the players mentioned.


----------



## MrMister

Eh, if the Panthers ever get a defense and better guys around Newton, he's going to own this league.

Yeah Notorious, all four are great options to have at QB. I'd want Kaepernick after Newton. Then Wilson. Griffin having two knee surgeries in the span of like four years scares me.


----------



## B-Dawg

Carolina's Defense isn't BAD, you ******. 11th in the NFL in YPG and middle of the pack in PPG. Healthy Beason and one more DT, and they'll be damn good. Defensive line is already good, just need another run stuffer. Hardy and Johnson are as good of a DE tandem in DA LEEG.

*Edit: *A GOOD FUCKING FREE SAFETY, plz. Martin and Nakamura are SHIT. Godfrey is solid.


----------



## MrMister

In that case I'll take KAEPERNICK!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious

Yeah it would pretty much come down to Kaepernick and Newton for me.

I like Wilson but don't think he's as good as those two. RG3 is good as well but his injury issues worry me.


----------



## B-Dawg

Newton > Wilson > Kaepernick > Griffin

IN MY TRUE OPINION


----------



## xdoomsayerx

#Mark said:


> Which QB would you build your team around?
> 
> Kaepernick, RG3, Wilson, or Newton?
> 
> Left out Luck because he isn't a mobile QB, this is strictly out of dual threat QB's.




RG3. He's got the smarts over the rest. Newton is strictly a fantasy qb only.


----------



## #Mark

WWF said:


> Newton > Wilson > Kaepernick > Griffin
> 
> IN MY TRUE OPINION


Surely you wouldn't have said this before the injury last Sunday, right?


----------



## B-Dawg

No, but I'm not going to be the one taking a huge risk on him.


----------



## Stax Classic

KAEPERNICK = Newton > Griffin...



> Wilson, Wilson is the poor man's version, the rest are the real deals


----------



## B-Dawg

IDK, watching Wilson these past weeks has been fantastic. He's certainly appeared to be the most accurate passer out of the bunch.


----------



## kobra860

WWF said:


> IDK, watching Wilson these past weeks has been fantastic. He's certainly appeared to be the most accurate passer out of the bunch.


Actually Griffin has the better passer rating and completion percentage.


----------



## Sarcasm1

If he doesn't have sophomore slump, I see a huge year for Wilson next season. You have to remember that in the beginning of this season, his playbook was limited. He was basically on training wheels for the first half of the season. Comparing to other rookie QBs, he had to earn his job in training camp. Dude was drafted a third string.


----------



## MrMister

#Mark said:


> Surely you wouldn't have said this before the injury last Sunday, right?


I had Griffin as the best QB in the league before his knee injury.


----------



## #Mark

MrMister said:


> I had Griffin as the best QB in the league before his knee injury.


Agreed, I may sound like a homer, but if Griffin could come back relatively healthy (wouldn't mind him missing half or all of next season if that means he could go back to 100 %) then he's at least a top five best QB in the league.. His accuracy, arm strength, and speed is second to few (speed is second to none).

Imo, i'd take Wilson over Kap easily.. It's all about the intangibles... He doesn't turn the ball over, he's poised, he's the better pocket passer, better scrambler, etc..


----------



## kobra860

#Mark said:


> Agreed, I may sound like a homer, but if Griffin could come back relatively healthy (wouldn't mind him missing half or all of next season if that means he could go back to 100 %) then he's at least top five best QB in the league.. His accuracy, arm strength, and speed is second to few (speed is second to none).


Plus his receivers will be Moss, Garcon, Morgan, Davis, Robinson, and Paulsen (who's a solid backup at TE). Plus he'll have Morris and Helu as a backup for running backs. The offense next year is going to be amazing to watch.


----------



## #Mark

kobra860 said:


> Plus his receivers will be Moss, Garcon, Morgan, Davis, Robinson, and Paulsen (who's a solid backup at TE). Plus he'll have Morris and Helu as a backup for running backs. The offense next year is going to be amazing to watch.


Davis was having a monster year before his injury and Garcon quickly became Griffin's favorite target.. If the team could stay healthy then a superbowl run wouldn't be far fetched.


----------



## Humph




----------



## Stax Classic

Watch Griffin on the run, watch Kaepernick on the run, you'll see why Griffin is always hurt, and why Kaepernick's never missed a start. Longevity is knowing how to take a hit.


----------



## kobra860

#Mark said:


> Davis was having a monster year before his injury and Garcon quickly became Griffin's favorite target.. If the team could stay healthy then a superbowl run wouldn't be far fetched.


I feel the same way. The only team I'm worried about next year is the Seahawks but the Redskins managed to keep the game close with their defense until the 4th quarter where they barely lost.


----------



## B-Dawg

He's started like 3 games, lel.

Look at CAM if you want to see how to run properly. *****'s never missed a start either.


----------



## kobra860

WWF said:


> He's started like 3 games, lel.
> 
> Look at CAM if you want to see how to run properly. *****'s never missed a start either.


Hey you remember that time when he got pulled out of a game for frickin Derek Anderson? I do. :kanye


----------



## B-Dawg

kobra860 said:


> Hey you remember that time when he got pulled out of a game for frickin Derek Anderson? I do. :kanye


...For half of a drive? I don't see your point. He got his ankle pinned under a defensive lineman.


----------



## Stax Classic

WWF said:


> He's started like 3 games, lel.
> 
> Look at CAM if you want to see how to run properly. *****'s never missed a start either.


Cam's a tank, Kaepernick was a 6'4 215 lb twig that opposing fans called an ostrich.

The person not to look to to how to take a hit is the fuckhead Denard Robinson, gets knocked out of every game :lmao What a fucking moron he is.


----------



## #Mark

Jon Snow said:


> Watch Griffin on the run, watch Kaepernick on the run, you'll see why Griffin is always hurt, and why Kaepernick's never missed a start. Longevity is knowing how to take a hit.


The only reason RG3 is hurt is because we literally ran the option a couple of times a game week in and week out.. If you look at the 49ers, Harbough doesn't call the option nearly as much.. I'm pretty sure this week was the first time they've ran it in about a month.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Who knows what Griffin's speed will be like once he plays again. It may simply not be there but at least he has something to fall back on, unlike Mike Vick. Griffin is very accurate... I just hope he can figure this out when/if the threat of him running is no longer there.

I'm rooting for the guy.*


----------



## Stax Classic

#Mark said:


> The only reason RG3 is hurt is because we literally ran the option a couple of times a game week in and week out.. If you look at the 49ers, Harbough doesn't call the option nearly as much.. I'm pretty sure this week was the first time they've ran it in about a month.


:kobe You do realize that Griffin is running the offense that KAEPERNICK ran in college, right? Never missed a start making 160+ attempts a year. Only man with 10000/4000 passing/rushing in college, no one else is even fucking close(read no one with 4000 yards is less than 1500 yards passing close). Only 1 team EVER had 3 1000 yard rushers, KAEPRNICK, TAUA, LIPPENCOTT. Most rushing TD's ever by a QB in a career, 59 for Eric Crouch and... KAEPERNICK. Most rushing yards by a pair of team mates, used to be Eric Dickerson and Craig James down at SMU, now it's KAEPERNICK and TAUA. You know that big deal when Tebow had a 20/20 season for the 2nd time-ever? That was false because he was the 3rd, KAEPERNICK beat him to it by a couple hours. So believe me, I fucking know the kind of hits Griffin takes, I WATCHED KAEPERNICK take them in person for 4 years. I know the strain playing QB in that offense puts on you, it knocked out the guy before KAEPERNICK(much like Alex Smith this year), it's knocked out the guys following KAEPERNICK a half-dozen times over the last 2 seasons. KAEPERNICK has an uncanny ability to stay healthy, and to play through it when he isn't (torn ankle ligaments vs Maryland in 2008) and delivers (ho hum 370 yards for 3 TD's and another 15 yard scamper for a TD on that injury).

I may have ranted a bit, but there's a fucking reason KAEPERNICK is a former user name :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

That's a whole lot of irrelevant statistics, Stacks. :kaep


----------



## #Mark

There's a difference between college and the pros bud, you're not gonna last in this league if you run the option 10 times a week against these athletic freaks on defense.


----------



## Oakue

I don't think Seattle is far off at all, obviously. Actually it's kind of scary how they almost made the NFC Championship in year 1 with Wilson and haven't even had any home playoff games yet. Just wait until teams have to play in that bitch of a stadium in a playoff game.


----------



## Stax Classic

I'm just saying, watch how KAEPERNICK protects himself on his runs, he's not running for the contact, he's running out of bounds. He's sliding in open field with a defender coming up. Who cares about that extra yard when your too hurt to help your team win. You'll just get that yard the next play anyways, all about DAT CONFIDENCE :kaep


----------



## #Mark

Yeah, I see what you're saying.. He's something else, dude absolutely burned GB. I don't think Atlanta could stop him.


----------



## Arya Dark

Jon Snow said:


> :kobe You do realize that Griffin is running the offense that KAEPERNICK ran in college, right? Never missed a start making 160+ attempts a year. Only man with 10000/4000 passing/rushing in college, no one else is even fucking close(read no one with 4000 yards is less than 1500 yards passing close). Only 1 team EVER had 3 1000 yard rushers, KAEPRNICK, TAUA, LIPPENCOTT. Most rushing TD's ever by a QB in a career, 59 for Eric Crouch and... KAEPERNICK. Most rushing yards by a pair of team mates, used to be Eric Dickerson and Craig James down at SMU, now it's KAEPERNICK and TAUA. You know that big deal when Tebow had a 20/20 season for the 2nd time-ever? That was false because he was the 3rd, KAEPERNICK beat him to it by a couple hours. So believe me, I fucking know the kind of hits Griffin takes, I WATCHED KAEPERNICK take them in person for 4 years. I know the strain playing QB in that offense puts on you, it knocked out the guy before KAEPERNICK(much like Alex Smith this year), it's knocked out the guys following KAEPERNICK a half-dozen times over the last 2 seasons. KAEPERNICK has an uncanny ability to stay healthy, and to play through it when he isn't (torn ankle ligaments vs Maryland in 2008) and delivers (ho hum 370 yards for 3 TD's and another 15 yard scamper for a TD on that injury).
> 
> I may have ranted a bit, but there's a fucking reason KAEPERNICK is a former user name :side:



:kaep :kaep :kaep :kaep






:kaep :kaep :kaep :kaep


----------



## Obfuscation

KAEPERNICK praise is moot b/c this season is all about :lewis


----------



## Sarcasm1

ha no one wants the Jets GM job.


----------



## PRODIGY

Sarcasm1 said:


> ha no one wants the Jets GM job.


I wouldn't want to inherit that mess either.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll take it. I need a job. 8*D


----------



## BarackYoMama

RISE UP!!!

I'm 21 and been a Falcons fan as long as I can remember but I barely remember Superbowl 33 and I don't even at all remember the NFC Championship game. I want to finally have that moment, i wanna see them do it so bad.

Another reason is I want them to do it for Tony Gonzalez cause he sure as hell deserve it.


----------



## TKOK

You have to get in line behind me bro. last time the 49ers won the superbowl I was 5. and then before last year the last time they had made the nfc title game i was 7. BEEN WAITING FOR TOO LONG.


----------



## Obfuscation

But you had last year. You'll suffice.

Ravens on the other hand though...fuck you Billy Cundiff.


----------



## TKOK

Hailsabin said:


> But you had last year. You'll suffice.
> 
> Ravens on the other hand though...fuck you Billy Cundiff.


Can't i say the same for Kyle Williams..... scumbag.


----------



## HoHo

I'm very excited from the signing with the Eagles and Chip Kelly.I think it will be interesting to see if Mr.Kelly wants a veteran QB to run his style of Offense or does he think Nick Foles is good enough to run it? That determines the future of the Eagles? As for Gus Bradley I wonder if the Birds would be willing to try to sign up as Defensive Coach, could be a vicious combo with the both of them?


----------



## Aid

I surprised he changed his mind to be quite honest.

But I'll do my Chip Kelly research later. I'm still busy researching Chicago's new coach.


----------



## Bushmaster

I just dont get why ESPN is making a huge deal about Gronk being out? Its like they rarely mention he was out alot of the 2nd half of the season and during that time Pats offense was still putting up tons of points. Yes he is the best TE in the league and a TD machine but Brady is the one QB who excels at giving everyone touches and not focusing on one guy. In week 3 against the Ravens Lloyd and Welker had huge games and we should have won. I can easily see Hernandez and Welker having big games and Vereen and Ridley creating problems.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Hailsabin said:


> But you had last year. You'll suffice.
> 
> Ravens on the other hand though...fuck you Billy Cundiff.


It seems like a lot of people blame last years loss on Cundiff more than Lee Evans. Its not like a field goal gets them the win.


----------



## GOON

Philadelphia fans are going to try and run Chip Kelly out of town by November for having a losing season.

Michael Vick is the biggest winner in all of this. Barring the Eagles going out and getting a stop-gag in Free Agency who can (somewhat) run Kelly's offense, he's going to stick around next season and continue to prove to the world that he's washed.


----------



## Telos

Soupman Prime said:


> I just dont get why ESPN is making a huge deal about Gronk being out? Its like they rarely mention he was out alot of the 2nd half of the season and during that time Pats offense was still putting up tons of points. Yes he is the best TE in the league and a TD machine but Brady is the one QB who excels at giving everyone touches and not focusing on one guy. In week 3 against the Ravens Lloyd and Welker had huge games and we should have won. I can easily see Hernandez and Welker having big games and Vereen and Ridley creating problems.


It's because ESPN making a big deal out of things is what ESPN does best. Usually they are best ignored.

But I thought this was interesting. Read it on Rotoworld.

The Patriots averaged 6.0 yards per play when Rob Gronkowski was on the field this season, compared to 5.4 when he was off of it.
Further, Tom Brady's completion percentage fell from 65.7 to 58.4 when Gronk wasn't on the field. The Pats boasted a 23:3 TD:INT ratio on snaps Gronk played, compared to 11:6 without him. Those numbers include four pass attempts, and one interception, from Ryan Mallett. Of course, the Patriots went 4-1 without Gronk in the regular season, but this is proof positive of how big of a factor his absence could be against the Ravens.
Related: Tom Brady
Source: ESPN.com Jan 15 - 10:02 PM

Losing Gronk isn't a back breaker (Brady has done more with less in the past), but it does make it harder for the Pats, especially in the red zone where he's such a force. He was a major weapon and now that's one less big target to work with. The Pats have gotten by without Edelman, though he is missed both as a receiver and a punt returner. But while you can replace his production at WR with Lloyd, and PR with Welker, you can't replace Gronk's production with Hoowanawhateverhisnameis. And I don't include Hernandez because he's always going to get his regardless of Gronk's involvement.

It's just that now the Pats are down to 3 targets that are trustworthy: Welker, Hernandez, and Lloyd. Gronk will be missed, but hopefully not enough to prevent the Pats from outscoring the Ravens on Sunday.


----------



## GOON

It's only a big deal b/c the Patriots would be nearly unstoppable with a healthy GRONK. Without him, the Patriots offense is human and can be stopped.


----------



## Stad

Aid180 said:


> I surprised he changed his mind to be quite honest.
> 
> But I'll do my Chip Kelly research later.* I'm still busy researching Chicago's new coach.*


He's a solid coach, he was the best coach in the CFL by far. I watch CFL every week during the season and he has gave my Riders fits the years he was Al's coach. I'm just happy he's moved on to the NFL now, lol. I'm sure you will love em come next year this time.


----------



## MrMister

Well I guess I have to hate Chip Kelly now. First, his teams fails to beat Standford, leaving us with one of the most lopsided and ridiculously mismatched BCS title games I've ever seen. Now he's the HC of the Eagles. Please keep Vick, Chip. Please.


lolno Nick Saban is the best coach on college, then Les Miles. Not sure who is after those two.


----------



## B-Dawg

MrMister said:


> Well I guess I have to hate Chip Kelly now. First, his teams fails to beat Standford, leaving us with one of the most lopsided and ridiculously mismatched BCS title games I've ever seen. Now he's the HC of the Eagles. Please keep Vick, Chip. Please.
> 
> 
> lolno Nick Saban is the best coach on college, then Les Miles. Not sure who is after those two.


Chip could certainly make Vick work well, once again.

CFL = Canadian Football League. Trestman coached the Alouettes to 2 Grey Cups in his 5-year coaching stint in Montreal.


----------



## MrMister

Nah he can't help Vick from being killed and throwing INTs. Vick is a wasteland now. Though an Oline in Philly would be a good start. Please don't do it.

lol @ me and the CFL thing. Pretty obvious if I read how Stad bolded the Chicago part.


----------



## IJ

*I want to see my Michigan Wolverines take home a ring this year, so I want it to be 49ers / Patriots.

then it's Brady or Manningham.*


----------



## Aid

Stad said:


> He's a solid coach, he was the best coach in the CFL by far. I watch CFL every week during the season and he has gave my Riders fits the years he was Al's coach. I'm just happy he's moved on to the NFL now, lol. I'm sure you will love em come next year this time.


Yeah. I'm pretty excited after some initial research. The new OC is former Saints interim coach Kromer. I need to go find some game film and watch myself, but Trestman sounds good so far. He is a QB guru who has worked with Cutler briefly before his draft. Steve Young and Jerry Rice also give him some glowing reviews. 

I might actually see some offense in Chicago. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

There's a GREAT article from Deadspin making the rounds on the internet, about Manti T'eo and his "Girlfriend's" death. It's certainly worth a read: http://deadspin.com/5976517/manti-t...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## MrMister

That is an incredible wtf.


----------



## #Mark

Major WTF.. Who does shit like that.


----------



## scrilla

i'm gonna guarantee that Te'o is gay. i wonder how long before he becomes the first openly gay NFL player in order to spin this mess.


----------



## Aid

ND is currently spinning it as Te'o being the victim of a hoax. I can't see that being the case at all. No one can have a 3 year relationship without ever meeting in person at the age of 22. Even if that is possible that he was hoaxed, how could he have been? So I'm saying Te'o is a liar and this will hurt his draft stock greatly. This story is quite shocking.

I'll also lean towards the idea that he is gay as well, not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## kobra860

Aid180 said:


> ND is currently spinning it as Te'o being the victim of a hoax. I can't see that being the case at all. No one can have a 3 year relationship without ever meeting in person at the age of 22. Even if that is possible that he was hoaxed, how could he have been? So I'm saying Te'o is a liar and this will hurt his draft stock greatly. This story is quite shocking.
> 
> I'll also lean towards the idea that he is gay as well, not that there is anything wrong with that.


Where are all these gay rumors coming from?


----------



## scrilla

definitely gay imo. perfect excuse to cover up why the star athlete isn't banging mad groupies. 

lol @ it being a hoax on Manti despite the fact that they were still perpetuating the lie despite claiming they were informed it was a hoax in December. also claiming to have met her etc. plus some family friend was in on it (WHO IS RELATED TO A FORMER RAIDER :no

thank god Johnny Football won the Heisman and is living it up like a BOSS. none of this is going to matter though b/c Te'o won't be able to tackle in the NFL anyway. dude has bust written all over him.



kobra860 said:


> Where are all these gay rumors coming from?


b/c he was a star athlete internet dating a chick for 3 years or some shit. yeah right brother.


----------



## Aid

kobra860 said:


> Where are all these gay rumors coming from?


Star athlete and leader of the football team that can get any girl he wants makes up a girlfriend. Gay cover up technique 101. Other than a physical beard (for those who don't know, a beard is a term used for a girl being a pretend girlfriend for a gay friend that does not wish to come out to get his parents and peers off of his back).


----------



## #Mark

Isn't he ultra religious though? I'm sure that doesn't mean much but..


----------



## MrMister

Plus it's a guy linked to all the accounts Teo flirted with all that time. This doesn't mean they're gay, but why the fuck do this? Do you really need publicity from a fake girlfriend? loll

This is some serious CATFISH shit. Everyone watch that documentary. Even if that whole thing was fake, not sure if it was, it still hammers home the point that anyone could be anybody over the internet.

Plenty of self loathing gay men use religion to mask their homosexuality. It's really sad actually.


----------



## scrilla

ultra religious guy lying to win a heisman brother.

my money is on he's gay. also on Notre Dame knows and decided to spin it to try and get the Heisman.


----------



## Stad

Bullshit. This guy is lying through his teeth.

I'm jumping on board with the "he's gay" theories.


----------



## scrilla

either way he lied about meeting her etc. so imo he's involved in the HOAX.

ESPN trying way too hard not to put any blame on him. they should be apologizing for not fact checking. fucking retards. this reminds me of season 5 of the wire.


----------



## Arya Dark

*The guy is a fit, good looking guy, why would he not be dating someone at Notre Dame? It makes no sense at all. Even if he's gay and wants to hide it he could still date a real girl. I guess maybe he'd have to actually touch her though and that might gross him out.*


----------



## MrMister

BY THE WAY, he's a Mormon. So none of this is actually surprising I've decided.


----------



## Aid

Either way, we know for sure with all this publicity he is getting he is for sure being drafted by the Jets.


----------



## scrilla

b/c a real chick could probably figure out he's gay and expose him.


----------



## Arya Dark

MrMister said:


> BY THE WAY, he's a Mormon. So none of this is actually surprising I've decided.


*Jesus, the Western.*


----------



## scrilla

i wonder if "Lennay Kakua" has her own planet now. Te'o should've just told the truth that he gets his inspiration by his special Mormon underwear.


----------



## #Mark

MrMister said:


> Plus it's a guy linked to all the accounts Teo flirted with all that time. This doesn't mean they're gay, but why the fuck do this? Do you really need publicity from a fake girlfriend? loll
> 
> This is some serious CATFISH shit. Everyone watch that documentary. Even if that whole thing was fake, not sure if it was, it still hammers home the point that anyone could be anybody over the internet.
> 
> Plenty of self loathing gay men use religion to mask their homosexuality. It's really sad actually.


Yup, I was sensing a catfish vibe immediately.. He probably was catfished by a gay pastor or something.


----------



## scrilla

#Mark said:


> Yup, I was sensing a catfish vibe immediately.. He probably was catfished by a gay pastor or something.


read the article brother. it says who was behind it.


----------



## MrMister

#Mark said:


> Yup, I was sensing a catfish vibe immediately.. He probably was catfished by a gay pastor or something.


Nah Teo was in on it most likely, unlike how the documentary is portrayed where the guy has no clue.

A close friend of his was tied to the accounts Teo interacted with.


----------



## scrilla

this is all part of a bigger hoax imo. illuminati implications to take the heat for Lance Armstrong. all part of the bigger picture. :jay2


----------



## Freeloader

I can totally buy into that this was done to cover up the fact that he's a ****. Even funnier that he's a Mormon too. 

Live news conference from Notre Dame at 8pm - stay tuned for that. I wonder how many NFL teams have taken him off their draft board (at least with a 1st round pick) so far.


----------



## Stad




----------



## Arya Dark

*Does anyone know Te'o's email address? I wanna try the ol' prince of Kenya scam on him to see if he'll bite *


----------



## scrilla

http://www.thebiglead.com/index.php...back-reagan-mauia-who-claims-to-have-met-her/


loll wtf


----------



## Arya Dark

*:lmao you can't make this shit up*


----------



## kobra860

MrMister said:


> Plus it's a guy linked to all the accounts Teo flirted with all that time. This doesn't mean they're gay, but why the fuck do this? Do you really need publicity from a fake girlfriend? loll
> 
> This is some serious CATFISH shit. Everyone watch that documentary. Even if that whole thing was fake, not sure if it was, it still hammers home the point that anyone could be anybody over the internet.
> 
> Plenty of self loathing gay men use religion to mask their homosexuality. It's really sad actually.


I'm starting to believe the gay rumors. He was a Heisman candidate on an undefeated football team (before the Alabama whooping) and instead of going after the hot girls on campus who were probably throwing themselves at him, he decided to get an internet girlfriend.


----------



## MrMister

Some of the most bizarre shit in the history of ever.


----------



## Aid

Now let the story get stranger: http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/01/16/reagan-mauia-says-lennay-kekua-is-real/


----------



## William Murderface

Ok i am praying that i don't have to see yet another Patriots Super Bowl.

So Ravens get your shit together and get RAY to the Super Bowl!

Think about it Gonzalez vs RAY hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Stax Classic

MrMister said:


> Some of the most bizarre shit in the history of ever.


Odder than Kevin hart picking Cal over Oregon? (he had no D-1 offers)


----------



## Joel Anthony

That whole shit is just too weird. Page 666? Certainly.


----------



## Obfuscation

what in the hell is this nonsense


----------



## Illmatic

Can't think of many Patriot fans aside from obnoxious New-Englanders. Really hoping for a Ravens victory on sunday.


----------



## Cleavage

Cardinals hired Bruce Arians as their new head coach. 

DAMMIT!


----------



## MrMister

Colts will be fine. :luck


----------



## Magic

:bron3

I'm glad ARIANS got a head gig though.


----------



## William Murderface

Congrats to Arians he deserves it.

So does anyone think Chip Kelly will be a sucesfull coach because i don't, just got that vibe that he's gonna be crappy.


----------



## Coffey

My predictions for Sunday (although my picks so far this post-season have been awful):

NFC Championship: *San Francisco 49ers* @ Atlanta Falcons
AFC Championship: Baltimore Ravens @ *New England Patriots*

I think those are the two teams that the majority of people are selecting. I really just don't want the Falcons in the Super Bowl. I won't even try to predict scores.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah it's Patriots and Niners winning. Ravens are facing too many historic analogous obstacles. 

Niners are just flat out better than the Falcons.


----------



## Irish Jet

Falcons vs Ravens in the UPSET BOWL.


----------



## Sarcasm1

HARBAUGH BOWL


----------



## Telos

http://deadspin.com/5976757/everything-supposedly-bad-for-the-nfl-is-good-for-the-nfl



> *Five Throwgasms
> 
> Patriots (-9) 27, Ravens 24:* Ugh, these two again. I hope a fucking asteroid lands at midfield. I don't want the Pats to win. I REALLY don't want Ray Lewis to win. Ray Lewis is the fucking worst. I bet he hides a knife in that stupid arm brace of his. Here's what Lewis said about the Jacoby Jones's miracle TD at the end of Ravens-Broncos:
> 
> _I can only tell you what I shared with (Joe Flacco)... I just told him God told me to come just do what I was supposed to do. And I just came and put my hands on (Flacco) and I just told him to go do what you do. And for that ball to drop into (Jones') hands with thirty seconds left, how else can you draw that up?_
> 
> Got all that? God talks to Ray, Ray puts his MAGIC GOD HANDS on Joe Flacco, God causes Rahim Moore to blow his coverage, God then places the ball in Jacoby Jones's hands, Ravens tie the game. How ELSE would God draw it up? Did you really think that Ray Lewis's unsurpassed leadership skills and access to God's private hotline didn't factor into that play?
> 
> Ray Lewis is a fraud and a camera whore. I guarantee you half his teammates tuned him out six years ago. He's gonna spend all next year giving pep talks to teams on _ESPN Countdown_ and it will suck dirty balls.


----------



## Stax Classic

Fun read on Kaepernick from Olympian sprinters, it's not that he's that fast, lots of DB's run 4.4's, it's the stride once he makes top speed. He took 25% less steps than Woodson to cover 40 yards. It's the definition of deceptively fast.


----------



## Zen

Win or it's over for Ray Lewis. LEGGO


----------



## Stax Classic

The bigger game of the day is first, but it will probably be a blow out, hence why it's first.


----------



## Maelstrom21

I know it's not logical but I really think the Falcons win tomorrow. I know it's a cliche but there's something to the lack of respect Atlanta is getting. The weakest part of the Niners defense is their corners and the outside receivers are the strong point of their offense. Plus, I dig the inspirational story of veteran Tony Gonzalez way more than retiring Ray Lewis. There's always the chance Colin Kaepernick goes into cheat code mode again. Still going *Atlanta 34-28*

The Patriots and Ravens always play tight games and I don't think Sunday will be any different. Brady has a hard time with the Baltimore defense. The real X-Factor for me in this game is Ray Rice. I don't think the Ravens can line up and run all over New England but the real threat he poses is in the passing game. Even without Gronk, the Patriots offense can rack it up. *New England 27-16*

Excited to watch both games.


----------



## SP103

Predictions:

Atlanta over San Fran (SF can't deal with the dome)

Patriots over Ravens (Biased). 


Patriots over ATL. There's just too much blood left on the field by NE with 2 superbowl losses.


----------



## GOON

Tom Brady=Shawn Michaels

Ray Lewis= Ric Flair/Ol' Yeller

Put him out of his misery, Tom!


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

My Predictions:

Niners over Falcons (by blowout, if Crabtree doesn't get arrested before or in the middle of the game)

Ravens over Patriots (by an upset; The ravens are well prepared for Tom Brady's no huddle pussy attack)


----------



## oompaloompaTAZ

GO PATS GO!!


----------



## B-Dawg

FUCKING JAGS

Taking Jedd Fisch away from The U.


----------



## SP103

99FELONIEZ said:


> My Predictions:
> 
> Niners over Falcons (by blowout, if Crabtree doesn't get arrested before or in the middle of the game)
> 
> Ravens over Patriots (by an upset; The ravens are well prepared for *Tom Brady's no huddle pussy attack)*


Hurry Up offense is "pussy attacks"? C'mon son. That's like saying Colin K's ability to run the ball is a cheap way of gaining yards.


----------



## scrilla

I'm going Niners/Ravens just b/c I want Lewis to get that last ring. probably Niners/Pats is more likely. I hope that Kaep goes down in the first quarter and then Smith fucks the Niners with no vaseline, but I seriously have no faith in Atlanta winning.


----------



## IJ

*Ray Lewis getting a ring, who cares. Brady needs to redeem himself after these past two super bowl losses. Michigan man gonna take home that ring this year boys.*


----------



## MrMister

I read that in 154 seasons across all Atlanta pro sports teams, they have one championship, the 1995 Atlanta Braves.

Falcons OBVIOUSLY lose this one.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Or that simply means ATLANTA IS DUE! 

:cheer
*


----------



## IJ

*I did feel like ATL was having a dream of a season when they were undefeated but then when they got stopped it kind of died in my eyes. They might get to the Super Bowl but they'll get their dreams crushed by the Pats. *


----------



## scrilla

Atlanta needs to rape the Niners that way I can point out that the RAIDERS almost beat them this year. not happening though. Mike Smith is a fucking retard, Harbaugh will out coach him no doubt.


----------



## Telos

SP103 said:


> Hurry Up offense is "pussy attacks"? C'mon son. That's like saying Colin K's ability to run the ball is a cheap way of gaining yards.


It appears Brendon Ayanbade-ho visits WF! What a sandy vagina that guy is.


----------



## LucasTheMenace

My picks for tomorrow are the 49ers and Pats, not who I want to win but who I think will. But ATL is very dangerous at home, and Baltimore's on a role right now so it's hard to predict. 

If Ravens are going to win this game they should know by now Tom Brady will do anything to run out the clock as much as possible with his rush offense, the key is to not fall for those screen passes but then again, this man can fool anyone lol.


----------



## Zen

I have belief that Ray Lewis and the Ravens can do it, it's gonna be one hell of an effort.


----------



## Stax Classic

Matt Birk, he went to Harvard.


----------



## William Murderface

I predict that we are gonna get 49ers vs Ravens.
BROTHER VS BROTHER


----------



## Lady Eastwood

COOL BEANS, WRONG THREAD


----------



## BarackYoMama

MrMister said:


> I read that in 154 seasons across all Atlanta pro sports teams, they have one championship, the 1995 Atlanta Braves.
> 
> Falcons OBVIOUSLY lose this one.


Do some better research bro 

Braves won the Series three times, they are far apart yes but hey its more then one.

1914 • 1957 • 1995

Hawks got one in 1958 so that's a Basketball one

So yeah, not much here but 4 is better then one, even if all of them was like forever ago. Falcons got this I'm sure of it, I got faith in my team RISE UP


----------



## JM

A way needs to be created that will allow the Patriots and Ravens to both lose today. Make it happen NFL. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stax Classic

Exactly, just name KAEPERNICK the SB MVP today.


----------



## JM

I'd be ok with that.

Respect to Ray Lewis though of course.


----------



## MrMister

Priceless Blaze said:


> Do some better research bro
> 
> Braves won the Series three times, they are far apart yes but hey its more then one.
> 
> 1914 • 1957 • 1995
> 
> Hawks got one in 1958 so that's a Basketball one
> 
> So yeah, not much here but 4 is better then one, even if all of them was like forever ago. Falcons got this I'm sure of it, I got faith in my team RISE UP


Well those 154 seasons over ALL Atlanta sports teams must date back to 1958. Do the math, cause I'm not going to lol.

I didn't do any research on the matter, just read it in an article.


----------



## Telos

Priceless Blaze said:


> Do some better research bro
> 
> Braves won the Series three times, they are far apart yes but hey its more then one.
> 
> 1914 • 1957 • 1995
> 
> Hawks got one in 1958 so that's a Basketball one
> 
> So yeah, not much here but 4 is better then one, even if all of them was like forever ago. Falcons got this I'm sure of it, I got faith in my team RISE UP


No offense (I'm pulling for MATTY ICE and the Falcons to win today) but...

Previous poster was referring to Atlanta sports and was still correct

1914 was the Boston Braves, 1957 was the Milwaukee Braves, 1995 was the Atlanta Braves

If you go back even further, the "Braves" won another championship in 1892 as the Boston Beaneaters. As for the Hawks they were the St. Louis Hawks at the time. You can't really call it Atlanta sports when it wasn't an Atlanta sports team at the time.

This reminds me of Indianapolis Colts fans who weren't fans back in the Baltimore Colts days who want to count those titles as part of Indianapolis, or (and the media is at fault for this one as well) Los Angeles Lakers fans who count the titles won in Minneapolis as LA titles. I guess it's a bit subjective. If you're like most Lakers fans and haven't lived a day in your life in SoCal, then it's easier to count the franchise's titles as a whole. If you're LA born and bred, the titles won in Minneapolis, belong to the city of Minneapolis and their history. The easiest way to describe it, is wherever the victory parade took place, is the city where the championship matters most. But if you're loyal to the team itself and not the city, that's different I suppose. Nobody better ask me about the Raiders because that WILL contradict everything I just said, I count them as one big hazy blur and say "close enough".

You're an Atlanta sports fan though so you shouldn't really care as much about St. Louis or Boston or Milwaukee sports championships, and as previous poster stated, that leaves you with only 1995 to cherish.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Niner up, people!


----------



## BarackYoMama

Telos said:


> No offense (I'm pulling for MATTY ICE and the Falcons to win today) but...
> 
> Previous poster was referring to Atlanta sports and was still correct
> 
> 1914 was the Boston Braves, 1957 was the Milwaukee Braves, 1995 was the Atlanta Braves
> 
> If you go back even further, the "Braves" won another championship in 1892 as the Boston Beaneaters. As for the Hawks they were the St. Louis Hawks at the time. You can't really call it Atlanta sports when it wasn't an Atlanta sports team at the time.
> 
> This reminds me of Indianapolis Colts fans who weren't fans back in the Baltimore Colts days who want to count those titles as part of Indianapolis, or (and the media is at fault for this one as well) Los Angeles Lakers fans who count the titles won in Minneapolis as LA titles. I guess it's a bit subjective. If you're like most Lakers fans and haven't lived a day in your life in SoCal, then it's easier to count the franchise's titles as a whole. If you're LA born and bred, the titles won in Minneapolis, belong to the city of Minneapolis and their history. The easiest way to describe it, is wherever the victory parade took place, is the city where the championship matters most. But if you're loyal to the team itself and not the city, that's different I suppose. Nobody better ask me about the Raiders because that WILL contradict everything I just said, I count them as one big hazy blur and say "close enough".
> 
> You're an Atlanta sports fan though so you shouldn't really care as much about St. Louis or Boston or Milwaukee sports championships, and as previous poster stated, that leaves you with only 1995 to cherish.


Well my bad -.- I made a mistake lol, I just could have swore when I was at the Phillips Arena for the ppv I saw at least something for the Hawks hanging like a banner for a damn championship, figured it was them. As for the Braves then I messed up there a lot more lol, oh well I just woke up and shit anyway.


----------



## Stax Classic

Mikey Damage said:


> Niner up, people!





LadyCroft said:


> :kaep :kaep :kaep :kaep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kaep :kaep :kaep :kaep


Whoops



Jon Snow said:


>





Jon Snow said:


>


----------



## iMMORTALTNA

pulling for Matt and Atlanta today. Go Falcons. Tony Gonzales deserves this.


----------



## Telos

Priceless Blaze said:


> Well my bad -.- I made a mistake lol, I just could have swore when I was at the Phillips Arena for the ppv I saw at least something for the Hawks hanging like a banner for a damn championship, figured it was them. As for the Braves then I messed up there a lot more lol, oh well I just woke up and shit anyway.


No worries, like I said it's still technically franchise championships. The titles carry over from whatever city they were previously in. But it only matters depending on whether your loyalty is strictly with the franchise or if it's local pride.

Off-topic but I always wonder about Charlotte, New Orleans, and OKC when it comes to the NBA. The silverbacks of New Orleans had the Jazz but then they moved to Utah. Then New Orleans got the Hornets and OKC adopted them briefly before handing them back over. Those same Hornets were in Charlotte before, but now that city has the Bobcats. And OKC has the Thunder, previously the Seattle Supersonics. I figure the old NO Jazz fans stopped caring shortly after the team left, and have latched on to the Hornets. There may or may not be a generation of Charlotte Hornets fans that still root for them but probably not so much now that they have the Bobcats. And OKC LOVED the Hornets and there was probably a bit of a struggle to root against them once the Thunder arrived. But I imagine the past two seasons has alleviated all that.

Man... not many people remember this but if it were not for Robert Kraft buying the Patriots and keeping them in New England, they would have moved to St. Louis and been known as the Stallions. Can't imagine the Boston sports market not having an NFL team so there may have been an expansion team eventually. I'm REAL glad to avoid all that.


----------



## MrMister

OH SHIT KAEPERNICK ON THE COVER OF SI.

Yeah it's 1996 again and the SI jinx is going strong.


----------



## Telos

MrMister said:


> OH SHIT KAEPERNICK ON THE COVER OF SI.
> 
> Yeah it's 1996 again and the SI jinx is going strong.


Dem Harbaughs are all like SMH

Watch out for that Patriots/Falcons Super Bowl!

Hahaha, the SI jinx is a bit silly. I remember last year the NY Giants were on the cover after beating Green Bay, and we know that ended. Remember when SI actually made their jinx a cover story of their own? That was amusing.


----------



## MrMister

:lmao they have dual covers? Can't wait to come here after the games and laugh at how the SI jinx is BACK!


----------



## Stax Classic

To be fair, last weeks SI cover was hyping a GB vs DEN SB :| It came out the Monday after both lost. This SI issue is for the week of this upcoming Monday.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Jon Snow said:


> To be fair, last weeks SI cover was hyping a GB vs DEN SB :| It came out the Monday after both lost. This SI issue is for the week of this upcoming Monday.


LOL Really?! hell I not mind the jinx being real, I'd love if the Falcons were to win today


----------



## #Mark

Should be two really good games today. Here's my predictions:

*Niners: 31* Falcons: 27

Ravens: 17 *Patriots: 20*


----------



## will94

Priceless Blaze said:


> Well my bad -.- I made a mistake lol, I just could have swore when I was at the Phillips Arena for the ppv I saw at least something for the Hawks hanging like a banner for a damn championship, figured it was them. As for the Braves then I messed up there a lot more lol, oh well I just woke up and shit anyway.


Nah, the only banners up at Philips are for the Hawks "hall of fame" guys like Ted Turner and there's a banner for Widespread Panic selling out 15 straight shows lol

I'm in ATL but couldn't nab a ticket for the game. I will RISE UP at the closest sports bar I can get myself to. Really pulling for my Falcons today.


----------



## B-Dawg

Falcons/Ravens = SUPER BOWL


----------



## Aid

Tickets are too expensive for this game as it is. Anyways, I hope it's a good game. Almost game time!


EDIT: JULIO!!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster

Falcons/Pats.


----------



## HoHo

Oh boy, TD for Ryan to Jones Nines better come hard because the Falcons are for sure!


----------



## Telos




----------



## B-Dawg

I laughed my ass off when I saw that in-game. :kobe3


----------



## HoHo

Telos said:


>


When you do a stupid ass dance like that you better back it up the whole game lol.The Niners team looks lost especially on Offense.


----------



## Oakue

Was not anticipating the Falcons/49ers game to go like this.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Telos said:


>


I wonder if he's a wrestling fan haha, everyone over here where I am watching loved that one


----------



## HoHo

moonmop said:


> Was not anticipating the Falcons/49ers game to go like this.


Me neither, the Falcons defense is playing the 49ers defense this season.The Niners are looking like my Eagles, TD again Falcons it's over.


----------



## Telos

Julio Jones is a beast, he's scary good


----------



## Aid

JULIO!!!!!


----------



## Oakue

Looked like he pushed off a bit, but they're never going to call that in that spot anyway. 

49ers are in trouble. They haven't weathered the storm at all and by the time they do, now they're all ready down 17-0.


----------



## HoHo

Someone on that 49ers defense needs to for Julio's knee cap and get him out of the game, they can't stop him lol.


----------



## MrMister

Telos said:


> Julio Jones is a beast, he's scary good


Only a 2nd year guy too. What is he going to do when he's a veteran? lol


----------



## BarackYoMama

They starting this one pretty damn good, I hope this doesn't turn into what it did last week.


----------



## Oakue

Hey good for the Falcons. They traded up for him and people were knocking them for it, giving up so many picks, but they got who they wanted and what they thought was the missing piece. And it looks like it was.


----------



## TripleG

So all those trades to get Julio Jones....looking like Atlanta made the right call with that one, lol. Jesus he is a monster. 

BUT, Atlanta let the Seahawks back into the game last week, so it isn't over yet.


----------



## HoHo

If the Falcons let the Niners come back, and stay in the game 2/3 of the fans might have heart attacks.


----------



## Oakue

They've got the 49ers on the ropes. Now is the time to knock them out.

OR, I think it will be an adventurous finish if they don't.


----------



## HoHo

The Niners starting to get some kind of drive going especially with the running game see if it keeps working.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Seahawks corners matches up better than the Niners.


----------



## TripleG

Oh Falcons, lol. 

You just can win big, can you?


----------



## BarackYoMama

Alright Falcons, let's not pull a 2nd half like last week


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Seahawks defense > 49ers defense


----------



## TripleG

Looked like the Niners were going to take control of the game, but damn. That missed FG was huge.


----------



## kobra860

That's a penalty?


----------



## Perfect Poster

A killer TO there.


----------



## William Murderface

Niners are BLOWING it!


----------



## TripleG

That Roughing the Passer call was the biggest load of bullshit I have ever seen in my life. 

That Fumble near the Goalline = HUGE! That was Atlanta's defensive play of the day for sure.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hank Scorpio said:


> Seahawks defense > 49ers defense


IMO

Falcons might weasel their way into a Super Bowl. Not liking that.


----------



## TripleG

Yeeeeeeah, I don't think that was a catch. 

But it makes up for that bullshit Roughing the Passer call earlier.


----------



## Obfuscation

Refs being sticklers makes up for giving a catch to a player who didn't catch it? Hardly.


----------



## Magic

the roughing the passer call lead to no point as the falcons caused a fumble. the call was RIGHT as he did make contact with the passer. the rules in the NFL are just garbage, don't blame the refs for that.


that catch...well that wasn't a catch at all.


----------



## TripleG

And barring the absurd, Niners just won this game. 

Great NFC CHampionship game!


----------



## B-Dawg

WHY

FUCK ME, MAN.


----------



## Arya Dark




----------



## B-Dawg

PR TD PLZ


----------



## TripleG

Major congrats to the 49ers! The turnaround they've had in the last two years has been incredible. 

Atlanta, that's what happens when you blow big leads.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Ugh. Guess I'll be rooting for the AFC team.


----------



## Obfuscation

KAEPERNICK IN THE SUPER BOWL

Step one in the HARBowl complete. ok, now the real game that matters is next. RAVENS PLZ. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic

How's my KAEPERNICK username look now :mark:


----------



## Stall_19

Great game, time to watch the Patriots obliterate the Ravens.


----------



## Oakue

Should have put them away. I knew that would happen.

Damn.

Now I have to root for the fucking Patriots to be in the Super Bowl again to avoid the worst possible outcome of Harbaugh Bowl.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jon Snow said:


> How's my KAEPERNICK username look now :mark:


Change it back.


----------



## William Murderface

Please let the Ravens win!!!


----------



## #Mark

Awesome, awesome game.

Here's to hoping for a Harbaugh Bowl!


----------



## TripleG

You have no idea how many people I know that have said "I can not fucking stand the Patriots going to another Super Bowl" Not winning one, no no no. They are sick of them being there. They are basically the Yankees of Football at this point. 

And you know what? I am massively sick of them myself. So Ravens. PLEASE WIN THIS GAME!!! 

Going back to the Niners/Falcons game though, I think the bad Roughing the Passer call had a HUGE impact on the game. It effected field position. The 49ers's drive continued on to near the goaline and the Falcons forced a fumble that kept them coming out of the goal line. That always makes you cautious and doesn't allow much room, so they go three and out and have to put out of their endzone. Short punt, once again, effected field position and made it easier for the 49ers to score the go ahead touchdown. I know that sounds like a lot, but that one bad call put the ball in motion for all those circumstances.


----------



## Zen

It's about to start!!!!


----------



## TKOK

Jim Harbaugh called his bro and said "Your turn"

:yes :yes


----------



## TripleG

Lets go! Give us the Harbaugh Bowl!


----------



## Zen

49ers were dam impressive


----------



## Stax Classic




----------



## TripleG

Ugh. Fucking Patriots.


----------



## Zen

Patriots get on the scoreboard


----------



## Irish Jet

Well fuck this.


----------



## Kabraxal

Never broke that pocket and grounded it.. but o right, Goodel's darling! We can't play by the rules for the Patriots!


----------



## Zen

Quite a boring 1st quoter, but was always going to be that


----------



## Kabraxal

That's more like it... spread this overrated team out and dissect them. Now, if we could just get the calls against the pretty boy. Course, it's compounded by all those horrid new rules over the past few years. I want my defensive plays back


----------



## Zen

TOUCHDOWN RAVENS


----------



## TripleG

Touchdown Ravens!!! 

NOTE: That non call on Intentional Grounding on Brady was a good no-call. To me, he was clearly outside of the pocket and the ball passed the line of scrimmage.


----------



## TripleG

Can't retaliate like that. The referees almost always catch the retaliation.


----------



## Kabraxal

Reciever hadn't even settled at all and the clock was 0. O right, the Patriots. Excuse me while I worship at their feet like Goodell and the refs.


----------



## Zen

Fuck.


----------



## Irish Jet

How does he get open all the fucking time, so fucking easily. That's all they fucking do down there.


----------



## TripleG

And here we go. The route is on methinks.


----------



## Kabraxal

How the hell is that a legal play?


----------



## Irish Jet

Pats TD here and it's over.


----------



## Zen

Half time 7-10


----------



## Kabraxal

He tried to take out Reed... dirty ass player.


----------



## Notorious

Reed was in the way.


----------



## Kabraxal

Notorious said:


> Reed was in the way.


He was looking the entire time and his leg moved up towards Reed. It was fully intentional and he should have been flagged if not ejected. But the golden boy for Goodell. He is never held to the same standard as anyone else.


----------



## Notorious

Reed was in the way. He saw Brady coming and stood there.

Goodell is fixing this game for the Ravens anyway. Even has the referees helping tackle Brady.


----------



## Kabraxal

Notorious said:


> Reed was in the way. He saw Brady coming and stood there.
> 
> Goodell is fixing this game for the Ravens anyway. Even has the referees helping tackle Brady.


Are you serious... if you are just.. wow.


----------



## Notorious

The fix is in bro. Accept it. Goodell hates Brady.


----------



## Stax Classic

Brady must have some baseball background, that was textbook.


----------



## Kabraxal

Notorious said:


> The fix is in bro. Accept it. Goodell hates Brady.


:lmao


----------



## Notorious

He did play baseball actually. Was a catcher, got drafted too I think.


----------



## Zen

Come on Ravens!!


----------



## kobra860

Notorious said:


> The fix is in bro. Accept it. Goodell hates Brady.


The same Brady that the NFL made extra rules for? (i.e. Tuck rule)


----------



## Notorious

I do not see the controversy behind that game. Referees just following the rule book.


----------



## Zen

Patriots defense are getting better and better


----------



## Kabraxal

kobra860 said:


> The same Brady that the NFL made extra rules for? (i.e. Tuck rule)


He's obviously a fan of them... can't expect taste or a desire for actual clean football from teh likes of such.


----------



## Kabraxal

O fuck this league... get your balls back already. FUcking Goodell is a god damned cancer on the NFL.


----------



## Notorious

Great call from the refs.

Unnecessary roughness. Well deserved penalty.


----------



## Kabraxal

Notorious said:


> Great call from the refs.
> 
> Unnecessary roughness. Well deserved penalty.


Know what that was called when real men made the rules? A good hit. But how dare we have defenses defending... HOW DARE WE?!!?!?!?!


----------



## Notorious

You should applaud the refs and the NFL for developing rules to ensure the player's safety. The Ravens player tried to intentionally injure Hernandez. Stuff like that shouldn't be allowed in this league. This isn't the 60's.


----------



## Zen

49ers are 5-0 at the Superbowl :bron4


----------



## Kabraxal

Wow... just wow. If that was reversed it would have been another personal foul. We know who the NFL wants for sure. They don't even hide it now.


----------



## TripleG

See. There is a flag against the Pats.


----------



## Kabraxal

Notorious said:


> You should applaud the refs and the NFL for developing rules to ensure the player's safety. The Ravens player tried to intentionally injure Hernandez. Stuff like that shouldn't be allowed in this league. This isn't the 60's.


Uh huh uh huh.. sure. Yep. Whatever you say.


----------



## Notorious

Kabraxal said:


> Wow... just wow. If that was reversed it would have been another personal foul. We know who the NFL wants for sure. They don't even hide it now.


Yeah, the refs made it clear who they wanted to win when a ref stood in the way of Brady trying to scramble so Ray Lewis could tackle him.


----------



## Zen

:lewis


----------



## Irish Jet

This league is fucked.


----------



## Zen

Baltimore 14-13!!! :lewis


----------



## TripleG

Ravens take the lead! Woot! 

Oh and that non-helmet to helmet hit call near the goal line. Apparently I don't know the rules because that looked arguably worse than the two hits that the Ravens were called for.


----------



## O10101

They showed it in slow motion a few times, it was clear there was no helmet to helmet.

Sorry, but you're just seeing things.


----------



## Notorious

It was a legal hit.

Just because the Ravens are full of dirty players that are looking to injure others doesn't mean the Patriots are.


----------



## Kabraxal

TripleG said:


> Ravens take the lead! Woot!
> 
> Oh and that non-helmet to helmet hit call near the goal line. Apparently I don't know the rules because that looked arguably worse than the two hits that the Ravens were called for.


Bias.

Though I like the non call defensively. It was a good hit.


----------



## TripleG

Come on Ravens! Take control here!


----------



## TripleG

YES!!! Come on Ravens! Hold that lead!!!


----------



## Zen

21-13 :lewis :lewis


----------



## HoHo

Can we say Boldin has been the MVP of these playoffs? I wonder what's his contract situation in Baltimore, because their are teams who would love his services next season.


----------



## Kabraxal

Out on his feet... and a strangly graceful spin still. /randomnote

Hope he's okay.


----------



## TripleG

Oh I hope Ridley is OK. That shot knocked him out on his feet. 

Jeez, he was almost down before the fumble too.


----------



## Irish Jet

Oh shit serious looking concussion.

LOLZ running back no one cares.

/goodell


----------



## Zen

Fuck what a clash that was


----------



## Kabraxal

Come on Ravens. Keep this up!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

21 unanswered


----------



## TomahawkJock

28-13!! :lewis:lewis


----------



## Irish Jet

FLACCO ELITING!

This is rather glorious.

Please for the love of god hold on.


----------



## Zen

Ravnes got this. :lewis


----------



## Irish Jet

Bernard Pollard again?

:lmao

Guy is a walking Patriot killer.


----------



## Coffey

Man, you thought Ray Lewis was crazy after the game last week? ("NO WEAPONS!") His post-game promo this week if the Ravens hold on to win this game is going to be INSANE~!


----------



## Kabraxal

Run it out. Run it out. Run it out.


----------



## Stall_19

Raven's just might do it. Ray Lewis's last game might very well be the Superbowl.


----------



## TripleG

YES YES YES! 

Ravens, just put a nice drive together and get some points and I think that'll do it. 

Also, did Brady just bring Bradying back?


----------



## Arcade

A possible Harbaugh brothers bowl. :mark


----------



## Irish Jet

Well that was about as bad as a fucking drive could be.

3 fucking throws. Because who was Ray Rice?


----------



## Kabraxal

Irish Jet said:


> Well that was about as bad as a fucking drive could be.
> 
> 3 fucking throws. Because who was Ray Rice?


THey got the call from Goodel "at least make this anxious!".


----------



## Irish Jet

BRADY SANCHEZING!


----------



## #Mark

Wow, Brady really struggles against B-More.


----------



## TripleG

Couple 1st downs and this puppy is over! 

Come on Ravens! Finish it off!


----------



## Oakue

Dammit, I'm tired of the Patriots, but I loathe the Harbaughs.

Christ.


----------



## Zen

Fuck Brady 67-0 when winning at half time. Except for tonight :lewis


----------



## Arcade

I wonder how Notorious and SP whatever the rest of the numbers in his username are doing.


----------



## TripleG

OK, for fuck's sake. 2 minutes left, no time outs for the Pats and up 15. THAT HAS TO BE IT!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

KAEPERNICK.

That is all.

:kobe3


----------



## Zen

Tom 'The Lamb Of God' Brady. :brady


----------



## Tomkin

We just havent showed up tonight! Missed Gronk, Welker hasn't stepped up. Talib injury hurt, our secondary just folds.

Fuck Pollard the horrible cunt! Fuck Ray Lewis!


----------



## RKing85

Atlanta would have had a hell of a playoff run if they got the memo that football games were 60 minutes long, not 40.

2 weeks in a row.


----------



## HoHo

I wonder if Ray Lewis will do his dance after the game is over on the Patriots field, he has the balls to do it lol.


----------



## Magic

Posterizer said:


> Fuck Brady 67-0 when winning at half time. Except for tonight :lewis


???

Manning did a comeback in 2007 when im pretty sure they were leading at halftime.


----------



## Zen

RAY LEWIS AND THE RAVENS ARE GOING TO THE SUPERBOWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

YES YES YES YES YES!!!! 

HARBAUGH BOWL HERE WE COME!!!!


THANK YOU RAVENS!!!! THANK YOU!!!! AND WAY TO GO RAY!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Sarcasm1

FLACCO!!!


----------



## Champ

every time an arrogant shithead says the pats are going all the way the opposite happens.

good luck to lewis in the super bowl.


----------



## kobra860

Brady stunk it up. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Zen

:lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis


----------



## Arcade

Brother vs Brother.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

#ELITEASFUCK


----------



## Zen

Undefeated (49ers) vs The Dream Run (Lewis)


----------



## Zen

Showtime said:


> ???
> 
> Manning did a comeback in 2007 when im pretty sure they were leading at halftime.


72-1 Yes. But 67-0 with Brady


----------



## Perfect Poster

Brady's 67-0 at home. Mannings win was at Indy.


----------



## Magic

^oh.



Posterizer said:


> 72-1 Yes. But 67-0 with Brady


it was against brady in the 2007 afc championship game. we had one of the best comebacks of all time. ALL TIME.


----------



## TripleG

Oh and didn't the season start off with Flacco being mocked for calling himself one of the best QBs in the league? 

Huh, how about that? Sounds like last year's Eli Manning story doesn't it. 

I guess what it proves is that you shouldn't laugh at people with confidence because they know how to back it up.


----------



## Irish Jet

Brady, dat choker.


----------



## Kabraxal

TripleG said:


> Oh and didn't the season start off with Flacco being mocked for calling himself one of the best QBs in the league?
> 
> Huh, how about that? Sounds like last year's Eli Manning story doesn't it.
> 
> I guess what it proves is that you shouldn't laugh at people with confidence because they know how to back it up.


They need to give him that contract. He reminds me so much of Favre. You want the ball in his hands because he will be fighting to win the game and he can make it happen. You can't coach that up and you can't just come to it. He has that IT you want in a QB.


----------



## Stad

Terrell Suggs: "These are the most arrogant pricks in the world starting with Belichick on down."

:lmao


----------



## Zen

Can't believe Patriots only scored 13 points


----------



## Kabraxal

Bellechick isn't interviewing... guy can't lose with class and can't win with class. What a douche. God can't wait til he's gone.


----------



## #Mark

NO WEAPON


----------



## TripleG

When Brady & Bellechick retire, I will be a happy man. I can not f'ing stand them.


----------



## Humph

Don't even know.


----------



## Stax Classic

Only 2 QB's have ever beat Brady and Manning in the same playoffs. DAT SANCHEZ


----------



## Notorious

Who cares if he didn't interview?

Get over it. Even if he did interview you would still try to find a way to cry about him.


----------



## Kabraxal

Notorious said:


> Who cares if he didn't interview?
> 
> Get over it. Even if he did interview you would still try to find a way to cry about him.


O look... a classless patriot fan defending a clasless douche!


----------



## CamillePunk

2 weeks is way too fucking long to wait.

^ give Notorious a break, he's just gotten to atm


----------



## Bushmaster

Disappointing loss. Not scoring TDs killed the Pats plus clock management at the end of the half was bad. Great win by the Ravens though, their offense came together in the 2nd half and played very well. dont know whats gonna be more unbearable. If Kaepernick wins the SB or the coverage of Ray Lewis or the Bro coaches.

Congrats to Flacco though, guy is showing he has what it takes to be elite.


----------



## Notorious

Kabraxal said:


> O look... a classless patriot fan defending a clasless douche!


You would've talked shit about Belichick regardless. Him doing an interview wouldn't have changed how you feel about it so him. So quit crying over bullshit. The Patriots lost, you got what you wanted. Belichick didn't do interviews, so the fuck what.


----------



## MrMister

He's taking it pretty well really. Impossible to not be gotten to when your team loses a big game.


----------



## Notorious

I don't how to feel about the Super Bowl. I want the 49ers to win and think they're the better team but the Ravens have the momentum right now...hard decision really.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I'm not sure if having a bye week would hurt or help the Ravens.


----------



## Kabraxal

Soupman Prime said:


> Disappointing loss. Not scoring TDs killed the Pats plus clock management at the end of the half was bad. Great win by the Ravens though, their offense came together in the 2nd half and played very well. dont know whats gonna be more unbearable. If Kaepernick wins the SB or the coverage of Ray Lewis or the Bro coaches.
> 
> Congrats to Flacco though, guy is showing he has what it takes to be elite.


I've taken shit from shit patriot fans over the years... I have little sympathy left for em.


----------



## #Mark

Idk who to root for. I like the Ravens, but their fans are such douchers (I remember them relishing in the fact that they injured RG3).. So I guess I'll be rooting for the Niners. 

Should be a good game regardless.


----------



## Notorious

Does someone have that GIF of Jim Harbaugh's reaction after the refs confirmed Harry Douglas' catch after the challenge?


----------



## Stad

Have no interest in this Superbowl at all. Hopefully KAEPERNICK runs wild though.


----------



## Stax Classic

Notorious said:


> Does someone have that GIF of Jim Harbaugh's reaction after the refs confirmed Harry Douglas' catch after the challenge?





LadyCroft said:


>


.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao :lmao

Him and his brother are so passionate. I love it seeing that in a coach though.


----------



## Korvin

TripleG said:


> YES YES YES YES YES!!!!
> 
> HARBAUGH BOWL HERE WE COME!!!!
> 
> 
> THANK YOU RAVENS!!!! THANK YOU!!!! AND WAY TO GO RAY!!!!


This is pretty much how I feel as well. Great season for the Ravens.

I respect Brady and Belichick for all of their accomplishments, but for years I have been tired of the Patriots. For the first time in a long time a team from the AFC other than the Patriots, Steelers or Colts will go to the Super Bowl. Finally.

I feel sorry for Gonzalez though as the Falcons come up short. It is looking like he is sticking to his decision of not returning next season.

..On to the Harbaugh Bowl.


----------



## Freeloader

So glad that we have a Harbaugh Bowl a "Harbowl" here. Rooting for the ravens 100%

Go Ravens, win this for Ray, Ray, Ed and especially OJ Brigance, who was on the 2000 Ravens team and has ALS/Lou Gehrig's disease.


----------



## B-Dawg

Just got home; got to go back and read Notorious' posts from the past few hours. Oughta be entertaining.


----------



## Notorious

Should note that my posts about the reffing and the NFL fixing the game against the Patriots are just me joking.

But knowing you, you'll think I was serious.


----------



## B-Dawg

I see that you are indeed mad, taking unnecessary shots at me without reason.

lel


----------



## Telos

Gutted. But at this point, I'm used to it. The Pats simply weren't good enough when they needed to be. Ravens rose up to the challenge, and that's that. All that's left is to hope Moss gets a SB ring.


----------



## Three Dog

I got money on the 49ers mainly because im a huge Moss fan and Id like to see him get one ring!


----------



## Kabraxal

Notorious said:


> Should note that my posts about the reffing and the NFL fixing the game against the Patriots are just me joking.
> 
> But knowing you, you'll think I was serious.


Then well played sir... well played *bows*


----------



## Notorious

WWF said:


> I see that you are indeed mad, taking unnecessary shots at me without reason.
> 
> lel


Yes I am mad or was. I've calmed down.

Real meltdown was in the chatbox.


----------



## B-Dawg

It's alright, man. Use Gronkowski's injury as the reason why the Patriots had a complete and utter meltdown in the 2nd half.


----------



## Notorious

Having GRONK would've helped significantly. And Talib going down certainly didn't help. But we still could've won the game. Ravens just fought harder. Got the stops when they needed to and made big plays.


----------



## Freeloader

So many Ravens players deserve a ring. Sure Ray winning a 2nd one is awesome, but this might be the only time Ray Rice has a chance to win one, Anquan Boldin and most importantly - Ed Reed. San Fran really doesn't have anyone other than Moss who is older that I feel deserves a ring this year. John Harbaugh > Jim Harbaugh. They can play the Patriots next year for all I care...if they can get past Seattle. 

Also - Bernard Pollard is awesome.


----------



## Notorious

Fuck Bernard Pollard. Fuck him. Just fuck him.


----------



## MrMister

Notorious would you say the Patriots just weren't BASED today?


----------



## CamillePunk

Bernard the Bruiser. :lewis


----------



## Notorious

No, no I'm afraid they weren't.

Sadly, the only person that was BASED in New England was Flacco.


----------



## Aid

Notorious said:


> Fuck Bernard Pollard. Fuck him. Just fuck him.


I am with this sentiment. It's hard to like a player that injure so many players and knocks years off of players' careers.


----------



## MrMister

Damn...Tony Gonzalez. Truly the greatest TE of all time is most likely done. 

One more match man.


----------



## Notorious

Legit thought Ridley was dead.


----------



## Aid

MrMister said:


> Damn...Tony Gonzalez. Truly the greatest TE of all time is most likely done.
> 
> One more match man.


Yup. He's still got it. I would love for him to come back again. Truly a first-ballot Hall of Famer.


----------



## Notorious

It sucks that he wasn't on better teams throughout his career. He should've left the Chiefs sooner.


----------



## #Mark

Man, I wanna see Randall Moss win a ring.. Ever since DAT mooning he's been one of my favorite players.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Guys. GUYS.

I AM SO FUCKING EXITED.


----------



## Stax Classic

Aid180 said:


> Yup. He's still got it. I would love for him to come back again. Truly a first-ballot Hall of Famer.


:lmao he's not first ballot if Chris Carter isn't.


----------



## smackdown1111

Got to give it to the Ravens. They were able to come into Mile High and beat my team the Broncos (although I will argue Denver beat themselves more than the Ravens did) and came into Foxborough and beat the Patriots. They have a lot of momentum going for them and knowing this is Ray Lewis' last song, they will give it there all. 49ers won't just lay down, they are a good team, and Colin Kapernick, though no where near the QB Brady or Manning is, brings a new dimension and challenge to the Ravens defense since he can run and is still good at throwing. Should be fun.

Edit: But this game will be decided by Flacco. If he plays like he did in the playoffs shredding the Colts, Broncos, and Patriots Ravens win. If he becomes turnover Joe especially against a 49ers defense much better than any team they met in the AFC Playoffs, its the 49ers.


----------



## Aid

Jon Snow said:


> :lmao he's not first ballot if Chris Carter isn't.


Tony Gonzalez
Career highlights and awards
13× Pro Bowl (1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2010, 2011, 2012)
10× All-Pro (1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2006, 2007 2008, 2012)
2× NFL Alumni Tight End of the Year (2000, 2003)
First tight end to ever catch 1000 passes
Pro Bowl All-Time leader in Receptions (48)
Pro Bowl All-Time leader in Touchdowns (6)
NFL 2000s All-Decade Team
Consensus All-American (1996)

Receptions	1,242
Receiving yards	14,268
Receiving TDs	103

Cris Carter
Career highlights and awards
Consensus All-American (1986)
8× Pro Bowl selection (1993, 1994, 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000)
First-team All-Pro (1994, 1999)
Second-team All-Pro (1995)
NFL 1990s All-Decade Team
Bart Starr Man of the Year (1994)
"Whizzer" White NFL Man of the Year (1998)
Walter Payton Man of the Year (1999)
NFL Alumni Wide Receiver of the Year (2000)

Receptions	1,101
Receiving yards	13,899
Touchdowns	130

Both played for the same amount of years up to this point. Pretty close to identical except that Tony is a TE putting up WR numbers.


----------



## Stax Classic

Carter still isn't in after 5 years, so Tony must be a first ballot


----------



## MrMister

10 x All Pro Stacks. That means he was the best TE for a decade. Pretty sure all those stats are all time bests for TE (haven't checked though).

Yeah, he's 1st ballot.


Oh and Carter gets in this year. TAKE HEART.


----------



## Stax Classic

All of Carter's were 2nd best ever when he retired, and 3rd wasn't close at the time.


----------



## MrMister

TIM BROWN has more yards receiving it looks like. Receptions are very close. Carter has 30 more TDs.


----------



## Stax Classic

90' WR's are very disrespected, Brown, Carter, Reed, Monk, all take forever to get in, despite being all-timers, I guess is what I'm getting at.


----------



## MrMister

WR in general isn't respected, so yeah I hear ya. If Harrison, Moss, and TO get in earlier than Carter then it's BULLSHIT.


----------



## #Mark

TO and Moss are just as good as Carter though.


----------



## MrMister

Right so they shouldn't get in earlier.


----------



## #Mark

Yeah but It wouldn't be THAT much of a travesty.. I mean, if Harrison gets in before than it's BULLSHIT but if Moss or T.O get in before it's just bullshit.. but not BULLSHIT. Ya feel me?


----------



## MrMister

Oh yeah lol, I'm not gonna actually be mad. Just messin around. They're all getting in at some point. That's all that matters.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

tony gonzalez will be first ballot for a number of reasons:

1. obviously the greatest tight end of all time. 
2. he is a major hispanic figure in the NFL
3. 13 time pro bowler? crazy.


----------



## CamillePunk

smackdown1111 said:


> Got to give it to the Ravens. They were able to come into Mile High and beat my team the Broncos (*although I will argue Denver beat themselves more than the Ravens did*)


Well that's a stupid thing to try and argue. 


I remember the last time the Ravens were going to the Super Bowl. I'd only been a fan of the team for a year or so at that point, but I was counting down the days. I was pretty nervous cause the Giants had just raped the Vikings and looked pretty boss mode. Now with like 13 years of being a fan and over a decade waiting for them to get back and being afraid Ed Reed was never gonna get to play in a super bowl despite being the best safety to ever play the game, I'm pretty excited. The Niners are a team I really hated as a kid and still like to see fail, so this is somewhat fitting of a match-up.

Two weeks is too long to wait for this shit. The emotion is high right now and it's shaping up to be an awesome match-up, just play the damn game. I'm probably not going to follow the media hype at all. That shit does nothing for me.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ




----------



## Magic

CamillePunk said:


> Well that's a stupid thing to try and argue.
> 
> 
> I remember the last time the Ravens were going to the Super Bowl. I'd only been a fan of the team for a year or so at that point, but I was counting down the days. I was pretty nervous cause the Giants had just raped the Vikings and looked pretty boss mode. Now with like 13 years of being a fan and over a decade waiting for them to get back and being afraid Ed Reed was never gonna get to play in a super bowl despite being the best safety to ever play the game, I'm pretty excited. The Niners are a team I really hated as a kid and still like to see fail, so this is somewhat fitting of a match-up.
> 
> Two weeks is too long to wait for this shit. The emotion is high right now and it's shaping up to be an awesome match-up, just play the damn game. I'm probably not going to follow the media hype at all. That shit does nothing for me.


I remember the whole season how you went on and on how shit your team was and how awful they were and how they were going to be eliminated every week of the playoffs. #WHATAFAN


----------



## Tim Legend

That hit on Ridley was one of the best things I've ever seen in pro sports.. Perfect, brutal, and legal... 

Can't say I'm happy to see the ravens in the sb, but as a dolphins fan anytime the pats lose its decent day to be alive. 

I'm with others at this point I'm only invested in seeing Moss hoist that trophy...


----------



## chronoxiong

So happy the Niners won today. To comeback from 17 points was something I didn't expect to do but they came through big time. The QB job is clearly Kaepernick's now. Time to get ready for the Harbaugh Bowl now.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hey remember when so many claimed the Patriots would slaughter the Ravens? Yeah, good call.

RAVENS

RAY LEWIS. What a story.


----------



## TexasTornado

Most my family and friends are Niner fans, so hoping they win. Kaep is for real.


----------



## TripleG

Hey look at this cute little thing Boston put up as a billboard a few days ago. 











Oops! Guess not! You might want to add an additional about 12 days, 15 hours, and 1 minute back on to that thing, k?


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

Priceless.


----------



## Titania

I'm so happy for the Ravens! They finally got past the Patriots and are going to the Superbowl.  That other team looks good but I want Michael Oher, Ray Lewis, and Joe Flacco to win.


----------



## Stax Classic

TripleG said:


> Hey look at this cute little thing Boston put up as a billboard a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Guess not! You might want to add an additional about 12 days, 15 hours, and 1 minute back on to that thing, k?


Not as bad as whoever commissioned this in Atlanta


----------



## TripleG

Jon Snow said:


> Not as bad as whoever commissioned this in Atlanta


Oh Jesus, lol.


----------



## Stax Classic

Yeah, just parents posing with a statue of their son pregame...










Don't turn your back on the Wolf Pack, you might end up in a body bag.


----------



## Freeloader

Jon Snow said:


> Carter still isn't in after 5 years, so Tony must be a first ballot


Carter played in a harder era, while Tony has enjoyed some recent years with more lax coverage due to rules. Cris Carter should of been in years ago, all he did was retire wit the 2nd most catches of all time behind Jerry "GOAT" Rice I believe. Probably the only guy who had better hands than Jerry Rice too, should be in the HOF just for being better than Jerry at anything IMO. Carter was better than Irvin, Tim Brown, and Andre Reed. Better than Largent or anyone *not* named Jerry Rice who is in the hall. At this point it almost warrants an investigation. It's utterly absurd.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Tony Gonzalez is getting in on his first ballot. Not much doubt. Best TE in history.


CK7. :westbrook2


----------



## BruiserKC

Be interesting to see when T.O. comes up for the HOF balloting. He's got the numbers, too bad he is a complete douchewaffle of a person. 

The writers for the HOF try to give the impression they want to be selective but somehow just look dumb sometimes. For example, Paul Zimmerman's one-man vendetta against Art Monk for all those years. Monk was at one time the all-time leading receiver in catches, he should have been a slam-dunk for Canton. I don't know if Monk told Zimmerman his wife tasted like some breakfast cereal or whatever, but for years he just wouldn't vote Monk in. 

Let's not forget, the stories of Kapernick, Ray Lewis, and the Bro Bowl notwithstanding...Mr. Randy Moss gets another (possibly final?) shot at a SB ring. He hasn't done much during the season, but if I was Jim Harbaugh, I'm drawing up plans to try to find a way to use him more during this game. He's still dangerous and can do a lot of damage. He's toed the line so far this season, I see him playing nice for the game as well.


----------



## IJ

*49ers all the fucking way.
*


----------



## MrMister

Freeloader said:


> Carter played in a harder era, while Tony has enjoyed some recent years with more lax coverage due to rules. Cris Carter should of been in years ago, all he did was retire wit the 2nd most catches of all time behind Jerry "GOAT" Rice I believe. Probably the only guy who had better hands than Jerry Rice too, should be in the HOF just for being better than Jerry at anything IMO. Carter was better than Irvin, Tim Brown, and Andre Reed. Better than Largent or anyone *not* named Jerry Rice who is in the hall. At this point it almost warrants an investigation. It's utterly absurd.


Brown and Reed aren't in either.

Finalists for this year's Hall of Fame:

Larry Allen
Jerome Bettis
Cris Carter
Tim Brown
Curley Culp
Ed DeBartolo Jr
Kevin Green
Charles Haley
Art Modell
Jonathan Ogden
Bill Parcells
Andre Reed
Dave Robinson
Warren Sapp
Will Shields
Michael Strahan
Aeneas Williams

Allen is a 1st ballot offensive lineman, but I admit bias here (Ogden is too btw). He's one of the greatest ever, top 10 (Ogden too btw). Allen, and Ogden who was also as dominant as can be, probably both wait at least a year. 

Of the WRs, how many will they induct? Carter, Reed, and Brown all deserve it. If I had to pick one, I'd go Carter. Reed and Brown belong though.

Gonna guess Bettis and Carter make it in this year. Really not sure about anyone else. Or maybe let Bettis wait a year, and induct two WRs. Reed and Carter. Reed's waited the longest. 

I'd vote Allen, Ogden, Carter, Bettis, Reed. I think the max is 5, but I've forgotten the rules. Ah, no defense. Strahan and Sapp are 1st time eligible, and while great, they aren't 1st ballot players. Williams was a solid CB, and probably should be in, but I don't think he was as great as the offensive players I got here. Haley and Greene were dominant for a few years, and Haley has FIVE SB rings. Still don't think they were as great as the guys I listed. This is why Allen and Ogden probably don't get in. They most likely will induct a defensive player, coach, or owner.


----------



## Stax Classic

Look how long it took Monk to get in :no: Dispictable


----------



## Notorious

The NBA must have the easiest access to their Hall of Fame out of all sports. I swear all you need is like 5 or 6 ASG appearances and you're first ballot :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

NBA is great with their HoF acceptance, NFL and MLB are horrible, and I don't even know if hockey has a HoF :side:


----------



## Zen

Ray Lewis's final game will end in a win. :lewis


----------



## TKOK

Not if :kaep has anything to say about it. 

I'd say that Art Modell will probably get in.I think carter gets in, not sure what's holding him up. I beleive he had some drug problems but you can't hold that against him while guys like LT are in.

Eddie Debartalo and Parcells should be in also. I don't think that that Allen or Ogden get in this year, neither do i think Strahan and Sapp get in this year. both are deserving though.


----------



## Olympus

I've seen and heard a lot of people claim the conference games were fixed to setup the HARBOWL. Slightly annoying.


----------



## mblonde09

Must be the only game in the world, where a player can be legit knocked out cold, and not only is the game allowed to continue, but the other team are allowed to recover and keep the ball and go on to score a TD. Absolutely fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TKOK

Makaveli said:


> I've seen and heard a lot of people claim the conference games were fixed to setup the HARBOWL. Slightly annoying.


why couldn't have been fixed last year?


----------



## Stax Classic

Doug Martin to replace Frank Gore in the Pro Bowl, think he gives a thanks to KAEPERNICK? Probably not, still sore over that ruined Rose Bowl trip :kaep


----------



## Glass Shatters

Saints Head Coach Sean Payton reinstated effective immediately.

The assault on the offensive record books begins en route to Super Bowl XLVIII. See you next year.


----------



## MrMister

Will their defense be historically bad again too?


----------



## Glass Shatters

MrMister said:


> Will their defense be historically bad again too?


A few free agency signings and draft picks away from being as relevant as we were defensively, just like the transition from our 2008 defense to the 2009 one. I'm stoked about the draft, seeing that we consistently find contributors past the first 3 rounds.


----------



## Notorious

The Saints are back to normal next year.

Need to develop INGRAM though.


----------



## MrMister

No one but Ingram or Sproles should ever touch the football.

I like the Saints next year too despite my cheap shot at that awful defense. I'm not sure they'll be good (the defense), but losing Payton was an enormous blow to that team this season. Obvious things are obvious I know.

NFC South will interesting to say the least.


----------



## Aid

Cowboys have named Bill Callahan the new playcaller. No word yet if he will reuse Gruden's playbook and change it up a week before a big game or if he will just use Garret's. To show how extensive the search for a new playcaller was, Jerry narrowed it down to a final three of Callahan, Hue Jackson, and Mike Tice. What a great group of choices. Hint: Read the last sentence with heavy sarcasm. Tice is such a horrible option. Dallas is lucky Jerry didn't pick him.


----------



## MrMister

I'd take Hue Jackson over Callahan. lolno Tice. Not a Callahan fan at all, but I'm not a Garrett fan either. Maybe Callahan will run the ball inside the 5, but Jerry has to get some offensive lineman. GUARDS that can block please.

Callahan was already there, so that's why I assume Jerry's going with him. Jackson is better though. Jackson took a shit Raiders offense and made them competent. I'd think he could take a more talented Cowboys offense and make them consistent. Again though, gotta get some guys that can BLOCK.

Also notice how the Raiders returned to being a shit offense after Jackson left?

edit 48 (MOOOOOSE): Maybe when the Cowboys go 8-8 again, Garrett and Callahan will be gone and we can get some good guys in here. LOL not happening I know.


----------



## Aid

Look on the bright side, when Dallas losses and Garrett gets fired after going 2-14 next year, Johnny Football will become America's Johnny and QB of the Cowboys.


----------



## Notorious

I'd trade Vereen and a pick for Ingram in all honesty. But Ingram is one of my favorite players so I might be biased.


----------



## MrMister

:mark:

Unfortunately they're too good to go 2-14, but not good enough to go 10-6. Maybe the switch to the 4-3 makes them a terrible defense and Callahan is far worse than I think he will next season and they do lose enough games to get that top pick. I can only dream. Then Manziel decides to wait another year lolol.


----------



## Aid

I'm also on the Ingram bandwagon. I would love to see him get a featured role.


----------



## Notorious

Somehow, someway, the Pats will draft Johnny Football as Brady's replacement.

BOOK IT.


----------



## MrMister

If he was only with Sproles in that backfield, he'd be a keeper for me. Luck, Muscle Hamster, and Ingram. RIP RGIII.


----------



## Stax Classic

Did anyone else see Tim Brown saying callahan threw the SB? :lmao


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Aid was alluding to that in a few posts back I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Aid

Yeah. I was. What a mess that situation was. More players are coming out and backing up Brown's statement. Good luck Cowboys.

Also, with the Saints possibly bouncing back, the NFC is looking stronger and stronger. The Rams, Saints, Bucs, and Panthers were all 7 win teams that could arguably be better next season along with the Cowboys, Giants, and Bears being teams above .500 with the chance to improve. Including the Vikings, Seahawks, Redskins, and Niners with young QBs that made the playoffs and could get better and that could be a very competitive conference.


----------



## MrMister

Callahan is a perfect fit Aid. :lmao

Go from one of the greatest teams of all time to a decade+ long perpetual circus. Ah to be a Dallas Cowboys fan.

Yup, NFC up, AFC down. That's the trend.


----------



## Notorious

The AFC is terrible.

The Rams are one of the worst teams in the NFC, but they probably could've made the playoffs in the AFC.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Rams aren't that bad, brah.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Pierre Thomas is the best all around running back the Saints have. Excellent at screens and other routes out of the backfield, a real solid, hard runner, and superb at pass blocking. You talk about a guy who rarely goes down at first contact and an uncanny ability to stay upright and always move forward? It's him.

Ingram is improving though, without doubt. If his only season with Payton is any indication, he's going to get somewhere in the neighborhood of 10 carries a game minimum. Hopefully we find a way to unload Chris Ivory for a draft pick, which would be one less person requiring touches. 

The Saints have a wealth of riches at running back. Thomas, Sproles, and Ingram should be getting the spread of touches - in that order. Ingram should be getting the majority of carries, though.


----------



## Notorious

Perfect Poster said:


> Rams aren't that bad, brah.


They aren't. But they're one of the worst teams in the NFC. You put them in the AFC and they're probably a playoff team.


----------



## MrMister

Rams need offensive lineman pretty badly.



Glass Shatters said:


> Pierre Thomas is the best all around running back the Saints have. Excellent at screens and other routes out of the backfield, a real solid, hard runner, and superb at pass blocking. You talk about a guy who rarely goes down at first contact and an uncanny ability to stay upright and always move forward? It's him.
> 
> Ingram is improving though, without doubt. If his only season with Payton is any indication, he's going to get somewhere in the neighborhood of 10 carries a game minimum. Hopefully we find a way to unload Chris Ivory for a draft pick, which would be one less person requiring touches.
> 
> The Saints have a wealth of riches at running back. Thomas, Sproles, and Ingram should be getting the spread of touches - in that order. Ingram should be getting the majority of carries, though.


I have Ingram on my fantasy keeper team and want to keep him (would count as a 14th round pick). I'm not biased at all saying only he and Sproles should touch the ball.


Also in crybaby news...Titus Young says he wants the ball or he's not going to play anymore. :lmao TITUS YOUNG


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

There's a reason most Super Bowls have gone to the NFC lately. AFC sucks for the most part.


----------



## kobra860

Aid180 said:


> Look on the bright side, when Dallas losses and Garrett gets fired after going 2-14 next year, Johnny Football will become America's Johnny and QB of the Cowboys.


lol. More like Johnny Football will be exposed as being just another Tebow with a better arm who acts like an idiot off the field.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

NFC > AFC. Period.


----------



## Stax Classic

Any of the NFC playoff teams would have had a first round bye in the AFC


----------



## Theproof

Niners will dominate the Roosters on both sides of the ball. Kaep will have another impressive performance and the Niners will take advantage of Baltimores suspect run D. 34-14 Niners win. The beginning of the second 49er Dynasty will officially start in two weeks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

dynasty? hold your horses..


----------



## Stax Classic

Where you been all playoffs poofy if you're such a fan?


----------



## DesolationRow

Can't speak for *Theproof*, but I've been inactive here for a couple of months...

Nevertheless, just want to say, GO 49ERS!!!!!!! I've been watching every minute of every game, listening to the coverage of the team on the radio and through other media... Loving the way they are playing (aside from the first quarter this past Sunday, heh).

San Francisco, CA: Your new Title Town, USA, everybody. Bow.


----------



## Notorious

> JaMarcus Russell is attempting an NFL comeback.
> 
> Russell is down from the 320 pounds he weighed last fall.
> 
> “My first year out, I couldn’t watch football but after a while, I couldn’t keep the TV off. I got that itchy feeling but now I gotta watch it, gotta watch,” Russell said.
> 
> “The last few years, the things going through my life, football is my job and it is how it feeds my family. People would say (that) I didn’t love the game but that pisses me off. People don’t know the real you but I want people to know the real me and see what I can do. People are always saying that I’m a bust. I want show them I’m not. I’m committed to this now.”
> 
> Russell has been mentored by former NFL wide receiver Mike Clayton.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Seriously, who is going to take Russell? Even the Cardinals aren't that desperate are they? ARE THEY?!


----------



## Magic

THE FUTURE IS NOW. #GODISWATCHINGOVERYOURUSSELLFUCKRAYLEWIS


----------



## Sarcasm1

Russell convert QB to lineman.


----------



## TKOK

HE'S FAT :steiner


----------



## Sarcasm1

Revis might be available

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...nson-wants-to-explore-a-darrelle-revis-trade/


----------



## Theproof

Jon Snow said:


> Where you been all playoffs poofy if you're such a fan?


I use this site for wrestling and another site to talk sports. This is a special occasion obviously.


----------



## Notorious

Sarcasm1 said:


> Revis might be available
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...nson-wants-to-explore-a-darrelle-revis-trade/


LET'S GO PATRIOTS

:mark: :mark:

DO THE RIGHT THING. WE WANT REVIS! WE WANT REVIS! WE WANT REVIS!


----------



## MrMister

Who would you trade?


----------



## Notorious

Anyone except Brady, Hernandez, GRONK, Mankins, Wilfork and probably Mayo.


----------



## MrMister

Jets probably want draft picks anyway. Player for player trades are hard to get done.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I'm trading any draft pick for the best corner in the NFL.


----------



## Aid

NFL GMs are so afraid of trading away draft picks. It's almost laughable. NFL GMs would rather hope to get a lucky pick in the third round rather than trade away picks for a proven player.


----------



## Notorious

But I want Revis


----------



## IJ

Lions better do good in the draft next year, hoping we can get some more young talent to build on.

What the fuck is wrong with Titus Young, seriously.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

The Patriots don't have the draft picks or the cap space for Revis, sorry.


----------



## Notorious

I vote for the NFL to remove the salary cap.

That way the Pats & Cowboys can rape everyone :side:


----------



## Sarcasm1

Jets wouldn't trade their best player to a division rival.


----------



## Ether

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8...merly-oakland-raiders-attempting-nfl-comeback

lol.


----------



## TKOK

Holy Crap Jim Harbaugh and Ray Lewis were actually teammates on the ravens once. and Ray's first career sack was against Harbaugh.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

TantruM said:


> Lions better do good in the draft next year, hoping we can get some more young talent to build on.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with Titus Young, seriously.


Since the Lions have high draft picks, they could be really dangerous next year if they stop losing close games in the last minute. They need another receiver to help out Megatron. And maybe a running game. I think there was a stat that they threw the ball a higher percentage then anyone this season.


----------



## Stax Classic

TantruM said:


> Lions better do good in the draft next year, hoping we can get some more young talent to build on.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with Titus Young, seriously.


They teach them right up in Boise


----------



## Joel Anthony

Jim Irsay is the fucking man. Gave away $8,500 to a twitter follower for guessing within 1 point the score to the AFC title game. 

Just heard Pat White on the radio, he's trying to get back in this year. He said the Marlins offered him a contract to play baseball. 

Denard Robinson also entering the draft as a WR, should be interesting.


----------



## Magic

Irsay is fantastic. I love the guy.


----------



## Zen

Baltimore went ON THE ROAD in Back to Back weeks and Knocked off Peyton & Brady, now you give them a week off to prepare for the Super Bowl, just imagine what﻿ they are gonna do to Kaepernick Kid. Baltimore will win the Super Bowl!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Posterizer said:


> Baltimore went ON THE ROAD in Back to Back weeks and Knocked off Peyton & Brady, now you give them a week off to prepare for the Super Bowl, just imagine what﻿ they are gonna do to Kaepernick Kid. Baltimore will win the Super Bowl!


I think it will be close, but I just can't see Flacco holding up the Lombardi. I'm trying to picture it and it just doesn't seem right. Of course, I could be totally wrong and this could be the start of his elite career.


----------



## MrMister

DC news

Saints fire Spagnuolo.

Rams hire Rob Ryan.


Oh and Notorious, while NE won't be getting Revis due to division rivalry, ED REED will be a free agent. Of course, Ed's gonna want money and the Patriots don't pay defenders.


----------



## Aid

Saints allowed the most yards ever on defense in NFL history. The 2012 Saints were the worst defense ever actually isn't an exaggeration. So I guess it's deserving. I hear Gregg Williams is allowed to apply for DC jobs with league approval. :side:


----------



## Notorious

But I want REVIS


----------



## #Mark

I wouldn't be surprised if the Jets traded Revis for Welker.. They're that incompetent.

Regardless, I don't see Welker staying in New England.. Patriots fans aren't too fond of him anymore, two big drops in back to back years.


----------



## William Murderface

Throw Welker towards Tampa then, we will willingly accept him.


----------



## #Mark

Man, I hope the skins could get him. If they let him walk I could realistically see him coming to Washington.

Here's to hoping :mark:


----------



## Aid

Wes Welker will either end up back in New England or go to a team close to his hometown, that need a slot receiver, are willing to pay him, and want to make a splash with the media. Wes Welker will be a Cowboy. Bryant, Austin, Welker, and Witten. Now that's a good group of receivers.


----------



## Notorious

Welker is gone.

Belichick already has his replacement lined up in Julian Edelman. Only way I see Welker coming back is if he takes a significant pay cut.

Revis for Welker sounds great in my unbiased opinion.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah I really see Welker as a Cowboy if NE doesn't re-sign him. Austin is good when healthy, but he gets up dinged up so easily. Need better depth at WR. Dallas has cap issues though, so it might not happen.


----------



## Glass Shatters

We need to hire Romeo Crennel since we want to transition to a 3-4 base. Granted Spagnuolo didn't have the talent, but you don't allow the most yards ever and keep your job.


----------



## #Mark

MrMister said:


> Yeah I really see Welker as a Cowboy if NE doesn't re-sign him. Austin is good when healthy, but he gets up dinged up so easily. Need better depth at WR. Dallas has cap issues though, so it might not happen.


Man, the league hit us both pretty damn hard.


----------



## Notorious

Apparently the reason the Jets are exploring trading Revis is because he's gonna be a free agent after the 2013 season and that the Jets don't think they can re-sign him.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah it's definitely the whole "gotta get something for him now, since we don't want to or can't re-sign".

If I was Revis I'd want the fuck outta there too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Notorious said:


> Welker is gone.
> 
> Belichick already has his replacement lined up in Julian Edelman. Only way I see Welker coming back is if he takes a significant pay cut.
> 
> Revis for Welker sounds great in my unbiased opinion.


Do you think Edelman is being lined up as the direct replacement for Welker? If Wes was let go, surely the Pats would try and get another receiver too. Edelman's already had some injury issues also.

But Damn, Revis with the Pats would be great. Especially if Talib signs a deal aswell.


----------



## Sarcasm1

One NFL general manager said the interest in Darrelle Revis is "one of the biggest potential trade markets for a player ever."
"There's a Revis gold rush forming," the GM said. According to CBS' Mike Freeman, the Jets are asking for a first- and second-round pick in exchange for Revis, which certainly wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility if he were healthy. It's a high price for a guy coming off a torn ACL. Teams that have been linked to Revis are the Patriots, Broncos, 49ers, Bills, Seahawks, and Packers, according to Freeman. You can rule out a trade with the division rival Patriots and Bills.

Revis/Sherman on the same team :mark:


----------



## Notorious

JFC giving Revis to the Niners or Seahawks would just be UNFAIR.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Notorious said:


> JFC giving Revis to the Niners or Seahawks would just be UNFAIR.


I agree! Is it a big risk though considering he's coming back after a torn ACL? Are teams going to risk draft picks for someone that could break down again and/or might not be the same player he once was?


----------



## Notorious

He's been the best cornerback in the NFL for the past 3-4 years or so. Hell yes I'm willing to risk trading draft picks for the best cornerback and defensive back in general in the league. No doubt about it.

My prediction is that he goes to Green Bay.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Notorious said:


> He's been the best cornerback in the NFL for the past 3-4 years or so. Hell yes I'm willing to risk trading draft picks for the best cornerback and defensive back in general in the league. No doubt about it.
> 
> My prediction is that he goes to Green Bay.


I agree with you, I was just wondering whether teams might think it's a bit of a risk since he's coming back from a big injury.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Well Revis wants his next contract to be 60 million guaranteed and 16 million annually.


----------



## William Murderface

Sarcasm1 said:


> One NFL general manager said the interest in Darrelle Revis is "one of the biggest potential trade markets for a player ever."
> "There's a Revis gold rush forming," the GM said. According to CBS' Mike Freeman, the Jets are asking for a first- and second-round pick in exchange for Revis, which certainly wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility if he were healthy. It's a high price for a guy coming off a torn ACL. Teams that have been linked to Revis are the Patriots, Broncos, 49ers, Bills, Seahawks, and Packers, according to Freeman. You can rule out a trade with the division rival Patriots and Bills.
> 
> *Revis/Sherman on the same team :mark:*


That would make Seattle so FILTHY on defense.

Maybe my Bucs will take a shot to get Revis since they need to upgrade on pass defense.


----------



## Stax Classic

I hope Seattle does trade for him, and hinders their cap space. Draft picks are important because they're starters at 10% of the cost.


----------



## Notorious

Revis will go to Green Bay. Book it.


----------



## Stax Classic

Word is, Adrian said, "An orange peanut, for me?"


----------



## TripleG

Well we've got the Super Bowl coming up next week and I have a fixation to rank things & do best of lists. 

So whatever, here are my Top 15 Favorite Super Bowls of all time. Some of these games occurred long before I was born, but I have seem enough of the footage to grasp the importance of each one. And I would say I've seen every Super Bowl live from XXV til today. 

As for my standards, well, I am going to try and keep my biases for and against certain teams out of play as much as possible (though with the Giants involved, that is going to be hard, ha ha). I am judging it mostly on how exciting the individual games are and how significant they were. 

So, here we go: 

*15) SUPER BOWL III: New York Jets -W- Vs. Baltimore Colts -L- (16-7) *

Not necessarily one of the greatest games ever from a competition stand point, but certainly one of if not the most significant Super Bowl of them all. Broadway Joe Nameth's guarantee of a victory against the heavily favored Colts led to one of the biggest upsets in sports history and eventually led to shaping the Super Bowl into what it is today. 

*14) SUPER BOWL XXXIX: New England Patriots -W- Vs. Phiadelphia Eagles -L- (24-21)*

A bit of an underrated one in my eyes, but all of the Patriot Super Bowls in the Tom Brady/Bill Belichick era have all been pretty exciting games, whether they won or lost. This one was no different as it came down to the very end. Donovan McNabb & Terrell Owens were not enough to prevent the dynasty from being finalized as Brady led the Pats to their 3rd Super Bowl win in 4 years. 

(It should also be noted that I didn't quite hate The Pats yet, ha ha) 

*13) SUPER BOWL V: Baltimore Colts -W- Vs. Dallas Cowboys -L- (16-13) *

This one is actually generally disliked, often referred to as "The Blunder Bowl". For me though, I am a fan of defense and a close, low scoring game with a Super Bowl record ELEVEN combined Turnovers is very entertaining to me!

*12) SUPER BOWL XLV: Green Bay Packers -W- Vs. Pittsburgh Steelers -L- (31-25)*

This was a unique pairing. You had two of the NFL's most celebrated and legendary franchises, but with fresh faces like Aaron Rogers & Clay Matthews. It was fresh & new while also being classic & familiar at the same time. And of course, it was an exciting game that came right down to the wire. 

*11) SUPER BOWL XLIV: New Orleans Saints -W- Vs. Indianapolis Colts -L- (31-17)*

A shocking onside kick at the start of the 2nd half and a costly interception by Peyton Manning led to the Saints winning their first Super Bowl in grand fashion. 

*10) SUPER BOWL XXXVI: New England Patriots -W- Vs. St Louis Rams -L- (20-17) *

Slightly overrated by some (I've seen ranked as high as 2nd or 3rd best all time) but it was still an exciting game with the heavy underdog Patriots team controlling most of the contest. Some late drives of Kurt Warner and "The Greatest Show on Turf" led to a late tie, but the last drive of the game saw Tom Brady come of age and Adam Vinatieri make the winning field goal in the closing seconds. 

*9) SUPER BOWL XLVI: New York Giants -W- Vs. New England Patriots -L- (21-17)*

It was not as exciting, memorable, or significant as the teams' previous encounter in Super Bowl XLII, but it was a worthy sequel that once again saw Eli Manning prove his worth with a drive that gave the Giants' the winning score in the last minute. 

*8) SUPER BOWL XLIII: Pittsburgh Steelers -W- Vs. Arizona Cardinals -L- (27-23) *

This is another one that typically gets ranked a tad too high. I've seen it get placed as high as number one on many lists, including the NFL Network's Top Ten. However, I remember thinking there were way too many penalties so it felt like the refs controlled the game, and I kind of felt like the Cardinals got screwed on that last play (That was an incomplete pass, not a fumble). But in any case, this was still an exciting game with the underdog Cardinals fighting their hearts out to win their first Super Bowl, but a great game winning drive led by Big Ben culminated in an amazing catch by Santonio Holmes for the final go ahead score. 

*7) TIE SUPER BOWL X: Pittsburgh Steelers -W- Vs. Dallas Cowboys -L- (21-17) 
SUPER BOWL XIII: Pittsburgh Steelers -W- Vs. Dallas Cowboys -L- (35-31) *

I had a hard time picking a favorite out of these two, so I opted to give them the same spot on the count down. To me, these games just embody what the legacy of the NFL is all about. Legends all around with Terry Bradshaw leading the Steeler's dynasty, Roger Staubach with his knack for late game heroics, Lynn Swann with his ballet catch, & defensive greats like Ed "Too Tall" Jones. So many great moments & legends all around, these games are simply classic. 

*6) SUPER BOWL XXXIV: St. Louis Rams -W- Vs. Tennessee Titans -L- (23-16) *

It certainly has one of the Super Bowl's most exciting endings. "The Tackle" easily has to go down as one of the greatest defensive plays in Super Bowl history. With the Rams dominating for 3 quarters, Steve McNair led the Titans on an amazing comeback and fell literally one yard short of tying the game in the closing seconds. 

*5) SUPER BOWL XXXVIII: New England Patriots -W- Vs. Carolina Panthers -L- (32-29) *

Too bad this Super Bowl is remembered for the Janet Jackson incident because it really was a classic. It is my personal favorite of the Super Bowls won by New England. After the longest scoring drought to start any Super Bowl (almost the entire first half), the game suddenly exploded into a shoot out in the 4th quarter. Both teams seemed evenly matched and were left tied at 29 until the Patriots won thanks to yet another Field Goal by Adam Vinatieri in the closing seconds. 

*4) SUPER BOWL XXIII: San Francisco 49ers -W- Vs. Cincinnati Bengals -L- (20-16) *

After a long string of one sided Super Bowls year after year, this game broke the trend and gave football fans around the world an exciting & competitive game. In the end, it was the legends Joe Montana & game MVP Jerry Rice leading a drive for the ages as the Niners offense directed themselves down the field and got the winning touchdown with only 39 seconds left in the game. 

*3) SUPER BOWL XXXII: Denver Broncos -W- Vs. Green Bay Packers -L- (31-24) *

"This one's for John!": That declaration embodied all the long list of struggles before achieving ultimate victory for one John Elway as he had found himself on the losing end of 3 previous Super Bowls, all of those losses coming in convincing fashion. Elway would not be denied on this night as the Broncos & the Brett Favre led the defending champion Packers battled it out in the classic game that ended with the Broncos on top and Elway getting that elusive Super Bowl victory. 

*2) SUPER BOWL XXV: New York Giants -W- Vs. Buffalo Bills -L- (20-19) *

Yeah yeah, I know I'm a Giants fan, but this was one of the best Super Bowls. I would say that even if I wasn't a Giants fan. The high powered offense of the Buffalo Bills made them the heavy favorites, especially against a Giants team led by backup Quarterback Jeff Hostetler. But a brilliant offensive strategy allowed the Giants to dominate time of possession (holding the ball for over 40 minutes) and an infamous missed field goal (Wide Right!) allowed the G-Men to secure the win by the narrowest of margins. 

*1) SUPER BOWL XLII: New York Giants -W- Vs. New England Patriots -L- (17-14) *

OK OK, I am biased as fuck here, but honestly, I think everybody would rank this game fairly high. This Super Bowl wasn't like others. History changing ramifications were at stake. The undefeated juggernaut New England team had the chance to be the first in NFL history to go 19-0 on the season. This victory would have, along with all their other amazing records & accomplishments, secured the 2007 Patriots as unquestionably the greatest NFL team of all time. The Giants were just a scrappy underdog team that were just supposed to be the designated losers as history was made. 

What happened took the world by surprise as the Giants' pass rush was able to keep the Patriots off balance for most of the game and hold the highest scoring team of all time to only 14 points. On the other side, Eli Manning came of age and led his team on a game winning miracle drive that also included what I feel is the greatest play in Super Bowl History with Manning's incredible escape and subsequent helmet catch by David Tyree. Perfection had been thwarted and the football world had been treated to one of the most exciting games ever. No Super Bowl game ever had this much on the line, this much atmosphere, and not many had this shocking of a result either.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Great list TripleG! Nothing more really to add, very thorough.


----------



## kobra860

WTF is up with Trent Williams? First the drug suspension then hitting Richard Sherman (which I approve of) and now the club fiasco.


----------



## Tha Masta

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...s-hit-by-a-champagne-bottle-tasered-in-fight/

Seems Trent was the victim.
Nothing good ever happens after midnight.

Sometimes, players just need to stay away from bars & night clubs.


----------



## Irish Jet

The fact that the Jets have to trade Revis, the greatest player the franchise has ever had, because there's too much money invested in Mark Sanchez, Santonio Holmes and David Harris, makes me want to run over Mike Tannenbaum with a bus all the more.


----------



## Stax Classic

Jets should make Revis and Sanchez a package deal, you want Revis? Gotta take the Sanchise too!


----------



## Sarcasm1

Anyone catch some footage of the Senior Bowl? The QB talent is really bad.


----------



## Magic

Jon Snow said:


> Jets should make Revis and Sanchez a package deal, you want Revis? Gotta take the Sanchise too!


that would be brilliant. :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Jon Snow said:


> Jets should make Revis and Sanchez a package deal, you want Revis? Gotta take the Sanchise too!


:lmao

What team would actually take Sanchez? Are the Cardinals_ that_ desperate?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*I really do hope that the players don't fuck up the Pro Bowl this year with their laziness. They aren't playing against a shitty team with 1-4 good players, you're getting to play with the absolute best of the sport. This is where the competitive spirit of a true athlete would come out. You'd think besides the Superbowl and the playoffs, this is where they'd play their hardest to win. I'd imagine it's a great experience. Like Peyton said, don't fuck it up.*


----------



## Perfect Poster

Dude it's the pro bowl. You may as well put flags on them.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah the game is way too violent to go all out in an exhibition game. Not sure why they still bother playing this game really.

edit: Just found out Dallas hired Rod Marinelli as DL coach. I'm a pretty big fan of Marinelli as far as assistants go. LOLOL, Jerry is just waiting for Garrett to fail and he'll hire Gruden. A lot of current Dallas assistants have worked under Gruden. Jerry always does things a bit too late though. Why lame duck an average at best coach? Oh well, just more Jerry failing is all.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Eh. True enough. I still think it's probably the most competitive experience these players will ever have. They shouldn't waste it.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Lol, Peterson fumbles the very first play of the game. The Pro Bowl is just the ultimate half-ass game.


----------



## Freeloader

They're hitting harder than they did last year, that's for sure.


----------



## Stax Classic

AlienBountyHunter said:


> :lmao
> 
> What team would actually take Sanchez? Are the Cardinals_ that_ desperate?


Vikings? :bs:

3 hours later edit, no one cares about the Pro Bowl, but the Vikings killed it. WALSH. FULLER. GREENWAY.


----------



## B-Dawg

Rudolph was MVP? How did he get in over GOATsen?











(Greg Olsen)


----------



## Evilerk

I keep seeing Lita fuck in the title..is that just wishful thinking


----------



## Sarcasm1

Colts gm got exec of the year. Should've went to Elway or Schneider.


----------



## MrMister

Ok so if you pick the can't miss QB of the century, you're a genius. Got it.


----------



## Magic

:kobe

we made the playoffs after going 2-14, of course he`s going to be given the award, even if it was mainly drafting Luck that got us there. We had a great draft, signed some key guys after dumping a lot of old veterans, and he traded for Davis.


----------



## MrMister

Colts intentionally tanked to go 2-14. Get real.

Really, just wanted to get a Kobe from you UDFK. Fuck yeah it worked.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I don't know about intentionally tanking, Curtis Painter is just that bad. They still had more talent to be better than 2-14 though.


----------



## kobra860

I agree. Painter was just an awful QB. It's not like the Colts were stinking it up for years. They had one bad season for the first time in a long time.


----------



## MrMister

Rams apparently have NOT hired Rob Ryan and won't be hiring Rob Ryan.

Greg Jennings has allegedly put his house in Green Bay up for sale. Too bad Dallas has no cap room. Cowboys need offensive lineman way before depth at WR anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Greg Jennings could carry alot of teams on his back. If he has a criminal record Cincy may be interested.*


----------



## B-Dawg

Fucking knew Ray Lewis is a CHEATER.


----------



## Notorious

Apparently the Jets are considering JaMarcus Russell.

DAT SANCHEZ/JAMARCUS COMBO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic

nah, I heard they need a new personal punt protector.


----------



## MrMister

WWF said:


> Fucking knew Ray Lewis is a CHEATER.


Deer Antler Velvet ftw.


----------



## Irish Jet

Notorious said:


> Apparently the Jets are considering JaMarcus Russell.
> 
> DAT SANCHEZ/JAMARCUS COMBO :mark: :mark: :mark:


I hear he likes Mexican food. Could be a steal.


----------



## Headliner

So apparently STRAIGHT CASH HOMIE called himself the greatest Wide Receiver to ever play this game. I'm an extreme believer in confidence, but damn man. Dude quit when he didn't get his way, ran routes half ass when he didn't feel like playing. Really?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Apparently Randy Moss hasn't heard of Jerry Rice. :hmm:


----------



## Magic

RICE.


but still, when Moss did try there was a very number of people on the field that could even manage to keep up with him, let alone stop him.


----------



## kobra860

In their prime who was better, Moss or TO? It's hard for me to pick.


----------



## Stax Classic

Moss IS the most talented receiver of all-time, he just didn't give a shit.


----------



## Irish Jet

Moss at his best > Rice at his best

So an arguement could be made.

Moss at his best was all kinds of unplayable. Like nothing I've ever seen before or since. Insane.


----------



## MrMister

Moss at his best could not get wide open like Rice could. No other WR could destroy double teams and zones like Rice. Rice infuriated you unless you were a Niners fan. WHY IS NO ONE COVERING RICE?!?!?!?! Because no one can. Larry Brown did a number on him in one game and I have no clue how that worked. Even Deion Sanders had a tough time with Rice.

Moss was an awesome deep threat, there is no question, possibly the best ever, but he didn't know how to get open like Rice did.

In other words, nah, Moss ain't even in Rice's league. Rice is arguably the greatest football player to ever play. He's unquestionably the greatest WR and it's not really close.


----------



## TKOK

Moss is probably the most naturally talented WR. RICE is the GOAT though.

lol, how in the blue fuck would deer antler spray help you recover from a injury?


----------



## #Mark

Moss is my favorite non Redskins of all time and even i'll say it's pretty obvious that he gave up when he was on shitty teams (Oakland, tail end of Minnesota).. But when he was motivated or on a championship contending team he showed he is the most talented WR in the history of the NFL (not named Jerry Rice).. Hell, people thought he was damaged goods when he was traded to NE and he had one of his best years.

Imo, Moss is considerably better than TO.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Fuck all ya'll Calvin's more athletically gifted than Moss...


----------



## Notorious

A.J. Green will be better than both Moss and T.O.

COME THE FUCK AT ME.


----------



## Aid

AJ Green will be the best active WR in the NFL in 3 years.


----------



## TKOK

The one thing that Owens has on Moss is no one ever accused him of half assing it.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I don't trust Dalton enough to say Green would put up numbers like Megatron. JULIO JONES


----------



## The Absolute

Nobody can hold a candle to Jerry Rice in his prime. Not Moss. Not T.O. Not anybody. Ever. The end.


----------



## Glass Shatters

I think that Moss with his head on straight would have far exceeded every single one of Rice's major records. 

Let's look at it logically. Moss caught balls from the likes of Randall Cunningham, Daunte Culpepper, and Kerry Collins for the majority of his career. Look at what Cunningham did for years before he had Moss. Look at what Daunte Culpepper did years after he had Moss to throw to. Let's not forget that Moss was still torching people for the Vikings with Todd fucking Bouman at quarterback for a few games in 02. Then you throw in Kerry Collins and Andrew fucking Walter for entire seasons at a time?

A legitimate argument could be made that Moss *made* most quarterbacks that he played with until he got Brady. Collins and Walter were lost fucking causes. 

Then you look at Rice who played for Montana, Young, and Gannon? That's not even fair. I think on a level playing field and with quarterbacks of equal caliber in their prime, Moss wins every time.

As far as GOAT? Not just no, but fuck no. Most physically gifted =/= greatest of all time. You have to work for that - like Rice.


----------



## kobra860

Glass Shatters said:


> Let's look at it logically. Moss caught balls from the likes of Randall Cunningham, Daunte Culpepper, and *Kerry Collins* for the majority of his career. Look at what Cunningham did for years before he had Moss. Look at what Daunte Culpepper did years after he had Moss to throw to. Let's not forget that Moss was still torching people for the Vikings with Todd fucking Bouman at quarterback for a few games in 02. Then you throw in Kerry Collins and Andrew fucking Walter for entire seasons at a time?
> 
> A legitimate argument could be made that Moss *made* most quarterbacks that he played with until he got Brady. Collins and Walter were lost fucking causes.
> 
> Then you look at Rice who played for Montana, Young, and Gannon? That's not even fair. I think on a level playing field and with quarterbacks of equal caliber in their prime, Moss wins every time.


His time with Collins and Walter doesn't count because he admitted to doing a half assed job in Oakland. But I agree with what you're saying. In fact, his lack of heart is why I put TO over Moss.


----------



## TKOK

Donald Driver retired.


----------



## Stax Classic

Good, I was scared the Vikings would try to sign his washed up ass.


----------



## Notorious

Ed Reed says he can "envision" himself playing for Belichick.

Oh yes Edward, join the dark side :brady2


----------



## TKOK

damn that'd be a pretty good secondary.


----------



## DesolationRow

I was a little kid watching Jerry Rice scorch every defense in the NFL as a very young 49ers fan. And even as a fan, I almost felt sorry for the opposing defense.

Moss stands tall as arguably the greatest deep threat WR of all time. But Rice checked every single box of a consummate wide receiver. For all of his accomplishments, he was remarkably selfless, too. The man could do _everything_, and do everything _supremely well_.

I sincerely doubt there will ever be a wide receiver to reach Rice's singular strata. 

But, in terms of sheer talent, natural ability and deep ball threat potency, Moss was insane in his prime, when motivated.


----------



## Demandred

TKOK said:


> damn that'd be a pretty good secondary.




Reed, Talib, Wilfork, Hightower, and Jones is a pretty good core for any defense.


----------



## Aid

Except Talib is leaving as a free agent. :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

TMPRKO said:


> Reed, Talib, Wilfork, Hightower, and Jones is a pretty good core for any defense.


Don't forget Spikes! Not only is he an insane run blocker, but he can do stuff like this:


----------



## TKOK

Willfork had my favorite play of the whole season.


----------



## Bushmaster

Notorious said:


> Ed Reed says he can "envision" himself playing for Belichick.
> 
> Oh yes Edward, join the dark side :brady2


Pats are the Dark Side? Who can hate a team led by :brady2

Was gonna skip the Superbowl since im still disappointed the Pats lost. But I will watch because it should be a great game. Stayed away from espn though since im sure its been all about the Bro coaches or Ray Lewis dream ending or them inducting Kaepernick into the HoF. Dont know who to root for since I'd like Moss to finally get a ring but would hate the Kaep coverage.


----------



## Notorious

JONES.
WILFORK.
NINKOVICH.
MAYO.
SPIKES.
HIGHTOWER.
TALIB.
MCCOURTY.
REVIS.
REED.

DAT 2013 PATS DEFENSE :mark:


----------



## TKOK

lol they'd hit the jackpot if they get Revis and Reed. you would have a tough time passing. they'd set the record for team ints playing in a division with Fitzpatrick and the Sanchize.

I don't know if they are interested or not, but i remember people mentioning the 49ers and revis together.

Willis
Brooks
Justin Smith
Aldon Smith
Goldson
Bowman
whitner
carlos rogers.
Revis

GOAT DEFENSE.


----------



## Bushmaster

My friend now thinks there was a conspiracy for the Ravens and 49ers to get into the superbowl. Mainly because those 2 commercials that aired during the season. the Ray Lewis one being interviewed by the lil girl and the fan coaching ghe 49ers. Think both were visa for chances to go to the suoerbowl.


----------



## Zen

lolol


----------



## Callisto

No lies. 

I'm only watching the Superbowl to see Beyonce perform. :mark:


----------



## Zen

Can't wait for Superbowl Sunday tomorrow, got plans all sorted. Gonna be epic


----------



## TomahawkJock

2013 NFL Hall of Fame Class:

G Larry Allen
WR CRIS CARTER
T Jonathan Ogden
HC Bill Parcells
DT Warren Sapp
DT Curley Culp
LB Dave Robinson


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

TONIGHT! :mark: Well it's midnight in the UK now so it is technically TONIGHT!


----------



## B-Dawg

LUKE KUECHLY = DROY :kobe3

2nd year in a row Carolina's had a ROY.


----------



## The Absolute

Posterizer said:


> lolol


I heard she's got a tight end. :yum:


----------



## MrMister

2013 Hall of Famers are:

LARRY ALLEN
CRIS CARTER
WARREN SAPP
JONATHAN OGDEN
BILL PARCELLS

Kinda surprised at Sapp being a 1st ballot guy, but whatever. He's a Hall of Fame DT for sure though. Glad Allen and Ogden got in 1st ballot. Few offensive linemen have been as dominant as those two.


----------



## #Mark

Shame Strahan didn't get in. 

RG3 was named ROTY and AP was named Offensive player of the year.


----------



## MrMister

Strahan will be in soon. I like Sapp in before him.

And of course Carter is finally in the HoF. Perhaps he should've gotten in sooner, but it doesn't matter now. He's where he should be.


----------



## Aid

WWF said:


> LUKE KUECHLY = DROY :kobe3
> 
> 2nd year in a row Carolina's had a ROY.





Aid180 said:


> If Shea McClellin wins DROY, I lol. My money's on Kuechly. He's a beast.





WWF said:


> We've got to make some sort of bet, Notorious. The bet being that Chandler Jones won't win the DROY over Kuechly, or that Kuechly will at least garner more votes than Jones does. Barring injuries on both sides, of course. If Jones wins/finishes higher in the standings for DROY, you win. If Kuechly does, I win.





Notorious said:


> @WWF: Sig bet?





WWF said:


> Sure, man. Let's hope we'll remember this come the end of the season.


Called it at the beginning of the season along with WWF here. Congrats to Kuechly as well as the other winners and the 2013 HoF class.


----------



## CamillePunk

Really good hof class

allen, ogden, parcells hell yeah


----------



## Brye

KUECHLY (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## TKOK

Wanted debartalo to get in. but am glad that Carter got in, Not sure if Sapp should get in before Strahan though, but he is certainly deserving.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Absolutely love this NFL Honors show.. it was a great idea by the NFL.

Alec Baldwin is pretty hilarious. Good host.


----------



## kobra860

:rg3

That is all.


----------



## SpeedStick

Pornhub Super Bowl 2013 Commercial LEAKED! http://www.youtube.com/embed/5E_13N_qrK4


----------



## Stax Classic

Time to change my sig back to DAT MVP


----------



## MrMister

Cool, the right guy won it. ALL DAY

He also got OPOY too. ALL DAY

Let's see if he can assault Dickerson's record again next season. ALL DAY


----------



## Joel Anthony

ADRIAN PETERSON.. anything else would be uncivilized.


----------



## Theproof

The quest for six will not end in disappointment!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark

*I've tried to wait as long as I can before a prediction and holy fuck am I tired of the brother bullshit ESPN is pushing. The fuck should I care?

Anyway.... San Fran 27 Baltimore 6. *


----------



## Olympus

People complaining on NFL.com that Wagner should have won DROY.

Come on son. 164 tackles as a rookie, leading the league. :kobe


----------



## Theproof

LadyCroft said:


> *I've tried to wait as long as I can before a prediction and holy fuck am I tired of the brother bullshit ESPN is pushing. The fuck should I care?
> 
> Anyway.... San Fran 27 Baltimore 6. *


Smart women. I've actually gotten more tired of the whole Ray Lewis act. Do you know how many times I've heard people who aren't even Ravens fans say that they are rooting for the Ravens because they want Ray Lewis to get a ring? That pisses me off. For one, he's already got one. And two, why the hell root for a guy who paid off a family during a murder case that he was involved in? Because he does a bunch of fancy speeches everyday? It kills me how naive people are.

Anyways, I think your prediction could come to reality. While the Ravens are healthier than they where during the season I still think the Niners are going to be able to run on them which will set up the play action. Nobody has figured out how to stop the 49ers pistol offense and I don't see Baltimore being able to stop it either seeing as how their run D hasn't been all that impressive this year. If the Niners are able to run it's going to be a huge advantage and will open up the passing game. I just don't think Flacco is the type of quarterback to give the Niners D trouble. The only way I see Flacco really hurting us is with a couple of long passes like in the ATL game but even then we don't usually ever give up big plays like that. The ATL game was the one exception because they had two beastly receivers in Jones and White. Not to mention the Niners had trouble pressuring Ryan in the 1st half. I think the Niners will be able to get pressure on Flacco now that the D line will have two weeks of rest. Justin Smith should be a bigger factor in this game than he was in ATL with all of the rest he's gotten. That will open things up for Aldon Smith.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Quick question... why the FUCK would God care about football. Once you answer that question, laugh at yourself for answering it and then join reality.


Just fuckin' sayin' *


----------



## kobra860

SpeedStick said:


> Pornhub Super Bowl 2013 Commercial LEAKED! http://www.youtube.com/embed/5E_13N_qrK4


So a harmless commercial for an adult website gets banned but we'll get numerous beer commercials, GoDaddy commercials that just advertise sex, and commercials for products like Cialis and Viagra. I don't get it.


----------



## Stax Classic

LadyCroft said:


> *Quick question... why the FUCK would God care about football. Once you answer that question, laugh at yourself for answering it and then join reality.
> 
> 
> Just fuckin' sayin' *


And if he did care about football, you'd think he'd care about the humble guy, just starting a career who shows his faith on his body vs the loud mouth who's about to never be seen again.

Chris Carter in the HoF, Adrian Peterson MVP, can I get the Hat Trick? :hb


----------



## Glass Shatters

Inb4 Lewis gets KAEPERNICKED and I :lmao. 

:kaep

San Francisco: 27

Baltimore: 13


----------



## IJ

Mario Manningham is going to win his 3rd Super Bowl Ring, also making this two in a row.

LET'S GO BLUE.


----------



## TKOK

I honestly think this will be a close game. 49ers 28 ravens 21. i was going to go with 27 for the 49ers but that would involve Akers kicking fg's NOPE.


----------



## dxbender

Just random note...David Otunga is gonna be at the superbowl, since his wife is one of the people singing at beginning, he might even be on field. He won't be hard to spot if he is on the field too.


Knowing WWE, they gave him a WWE title or something to hand out to the winning team.


----------



## TKOK

lol i could imagine during the Lombardi presentation otunga somehow gets up and gives the mvp a WWE title and he looks like "wtf is this"


----------



## Theproof

TantruM said:


> Mario Manningham is going to win his 3rd Super Bowl Ring, also making this two in a row.
> 
> LET'S GO BLUE.


You know, I wouldn't mind that. Too bad Brandon Jacobs had to be a little baby and get kicked of the team. You could have had two former Giants possible getting a ring.



LadyCroft said:


> *Quick question... why the FUCK would God care about football. Once you answer that question, laugh at yourself for answering it and then join reality.
> 
> 
> Just fuckin' sayin' *


This pic says it all


----------



## Cookie Monster

So who's everyone supporting tonight?


----------



## Stax Classic

KAEPERNICK


----------



## TKOK

:kaep


----------



## Perfect Poster

I'm rooting for the Harbaugh that's not a massive tool.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Since I'm bored waiting here are my top 5 SB plays since I've been watching (Pats/Rams)

1. Santonio Holmes TD Catch (vs. Arizona)
2. David Tyree Helmet Catch (vs. New England)
3. Mario Manningham sideline catch (vs. New England)
4. Tracy Porter INT TD (vs. Indianapolis)
5. Adam Viniatieri GW FG (vs. St. Louis)

Probably missed one or two, but that's off the top of my head. And only reason I had Holmes above Tyree is because Holmes was a TD and was a little more skill with the feet down. Tyree's was about 95% luck and 5% skill. And they still had to score.


----------



## MrMister

BLOWOUT incoming.

Everyone knows only the Cincinnati Bengals can hang with the Niners in the Super Bowl. Miami, Denver, and San Diego all got blown the fuck out. So since Baltimore isn't Cincinnati this is not gonna be pretty. We're also way overdue for a blowout.

Niners 42
Ravens 13

Ravens only score late.


Also, lol TKOK, I had the score 45 for SF, but I too remembered Akers can't make a FG to save his life right now.


----------



## Magic

im just happy that I'll be getting to see BEYONCE. :mark: :side:


----------



## Freeloader

http://www.joystiq.com/2013/02/01/madden-nfl-25-is-this-years-madden-game-cover-voting-starts-ma/

Who would you pick, all time, for a Madden 25th Anniversary cover? 

Has to be Jerry Rice or Walter Payton. All other choices are wrong IMO. Payton for his greatness, and Rice for being the straight up GOAT in the history of the NFL.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Just like to put my word in before the game: Go Ravens!


----------



## B-Dawg

Ravens, plz. THEY HAVE GOD ON THEIR SIDE.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Decided to cheer for the 49ers tonight. That means they will win.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Freeloader said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2013/02/01/madden-nfl-25-is-this-years-madden-game-cover-voting-starts-ma/
> 
> Who would you pick, all time, for a Madden 25th Anniversary cover?
> 
> Has to be Jerry Rice or Walter Payton. All other choices are wrong IMO. Payton for his greatness, and Rice for being the straight up GOAT in the history of the NFL.


Joe Montana, the GOAT.


----------



## TKOK

have mutliple covers, Rice, Montana,Payton,Madden.


----------



## MrMister

Freeloader said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2013/02/01/madden-nfl-25-is-this-years-madden-game-cover-voting-starts-ma/
> 
> Who would you pick, all time, for a Madden 25th Anniversary cover?
> 
> Has to be Jerry Rice or Walter Payton. All other choices are wrong IMO. Payton for his greatness, and Rice for being the straight up GOAT in the history of the NFL.


I like both of your choices. I'd go SWEETNESS.

Or STAUBACH:mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

Freeloader said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2013/02/01/madden-nfl-25-is-this-years-madden-game-cover-voting-starts-ma/
> 
> Who would you pick, all time, for a Madden 25th Anniversary cover?
> 
> Has to be Jerry Rice or Walter Payton. All other choices are wrong IMO. Payton for his greatness, and Rice for being the straight up GOAT in the history of the NFL.


Payton for offense... I'd have at least Lawrence Taylor or Singltary or even Lewis for the defensive sidel Should showcase one of each...


----------



## Aid

I wrote in the Madden 25 section that I would like to see a legend and a current star together. So I want the best RBs of all time together, Walter Payton and Adrian Peterson.


----------



## I Came To Play

Go 69ers!!!! Let's go!!! Yaaaay!!! 69ers!!!!


----------



## O10101

Raven's are a bunch of teary eyed children.


----------



## DA

Not a huge American Football fan and couldn't give a fuck who wins tonight, just here to praise the delicious booty of Alicia Keys that is currently on my TV in all its voluptuous glory :skip

As you were gentlemen.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Where was Bane?


----------



## Boulle

Alicia Keys was amazing.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Good start for the Ravens, too easy from a 49ers point of view though, looks like they are still in the dressing room


----------



## Boulle

Can't even get my head around why they are playing american footy at a Destinys Child reunion concert! 2 massive hours till beyonce!


----------



## Titania

Go Ravens! Ray Lewis deserves to retire on top. 

Yes, Flacco is playing well!


----------



## Notorious

Fuck Ray Lewis. Fuck him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Titania said:


> Go Ravens! Ray Lewis deserves to retire on top.
> 
> Yes, Flacco is playing well!


Flacco is getting MVP if Baltimore do win. They won't though.


----------



## kobra860

The Rock in a Super Bowl commercial!


----------



## Stone Hot

WM 30 will look good there


----------



## Titania

Cookie Monster said:


> Flacco is getting MVP if Baltimore do win. They won't though.


Hopefully they do win. Awesome, interception! I'll be happy for Flacco and Oher winning their first rings.


----------



## kobra860

the 49ers don't want this game. I was hoping for a close game.


----------



## Stall_19

The Rock is dominating these Super Bowl commercials.


----------



## Irish Jet

What a horrible, horrible playcall.

Why? Why? When you have all the momentum?


----------



## Kabraxal

Irish Jet said:


> What a horrible, horrible playcall.
> 
> Why? Why? When you have all the momentum?


Actually, even with the near miss like that it shows everyone he is not afraid to go for the jugular. That will keep his team fighting and the other team guessing. I appreciate gutsy calls like that.

And that... he trusted his D to hold and give them potentially great position again.


----------



## Kabraxal

Wow... just wow. What a play.


----------



## Tha Masta

49ers suck ass.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*49ers are embarassing themselves, and I love it!*


----------



## O10101

49ers are letting me down. I want them to win, but even in a loss I wanted it to be a close game. This is.. well, utter shit.

Halftime show, hurry up, I gotta take a shit.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Stone Hot said:


> WM 30 will look good there


I thought that as well, HUGE Superdome!


----------



## Svart

Defense --> .. er.. defense <--


----------



## Kabraxal

Baltimore is scary on offense... who would have thought years ago we could say that.


----------



## Striker

Should I feel bad taking money from my family at my house?

Dem Ravens.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Bring on Beyonce!*


----------



## HBK25

Damn. Flacco is on a roll.


----------



## Aid

Joe Flacco should sign his contract on Beyonce at half time before the Niners come back and win.


----------



## Cookie Monster

You Yanks do know how to put a show on, like.


----------



## kobra860

Wait isn't this sponsored by Pepsi? Watch it with the pyro!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Dayum!! Beyonce looking good. This better spur on the 49ers  They've made too many mistakes so far.


----------



## Theproof

Whole team is playing like they don't want it. Haven't been missing tackles all season until today.


----------



## kobra860

So she brings Destiny's Child back but Beyonce still does all of the singing. Typical Beyonce.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

kobra860 said:


> So she brings Destiny's Child back but Beyonce still does all of the singing. Typical Beyonce.


To be fair, she was the one booked. Also, Beyonce was always the lead


----------



## JY57

Beyonce looks great


----------



## Cookie Monster

This definitely beats half time oranges.


----------



## DA

LOL at Kelly and Michelle's mics barely making a sound.


----------



## IJ

49ers straight didn't show up for the first half.

Get it together pls


----------



## Ether

Dem thighs were the highlight


----------



## #Mark

Beyonce is the sexiest woman on the planet man


----------



## TheF1BOB

These Half Time shows ain't like they use to be.


----------



## Ether

GAME


----------



## Irish Jet

lol at this game


----------



## DA

:bron :bron2


----------



## Callisto

Beyonce is such a spectacular performer!


----------



## Irish Jet

WE WANT ALEX SMITH


----------



## Amazing_Cult

_Game. . . ._

_. . .Blouses._


----------



## Kabraxal

And then there's that...


----------



## Cookie Monster

109 yards 11 Seconds. Jacoby Jones... take a bow sir.


----------



## Stall_19

Dagger.


----------



## TheF1BOB

The 49ers right now...

:kanye2


----------



## -XERO-

I am from Baltimore, so yeah....

*#RAVENSFORTHEMOTHERFUCKINGWIN*


----------



## Svart

This game is offensive.


----------



## DA

BAW GAWD!!!! IT'S THE UNDERTAKER!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

What the fuck?


----------



## Ali Dia

Twice in a week


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Lights out at the Super Bowl, I'm calling it now: Chinese hackers.


----------



## TheF1BOB

JERI:troll IS BACK!


----------



## Cookie Monster

SIERRA, HOTEL, INDIA, ECHO, LIMA, DELTA..


----------



## Stall_19

I would say that this is good for the Niners as they could get a breather but they just came out of halftime. Oh dear.


----------



## IncapableNinja

I can handle this happening at Craven Cottage at teatime on a Saturday, but 2AM on Monday? Fix yo' shit 'Murrica.

2, 14, carry the 1 HUT. caught by extra slip, hits him with the double double, sizzle and stir fast step TOUCHDOWN YANKEES.


----------



## Irish Jet

KATRINA'S BACK AND SHE'S WITH THE NINERS


----------



## Kabraxal

No more half time shows with that much lightning I guess


----------



## Cookie Monster

The Rocks commercials clearly weren't electrifying enough.


----------



## DA

Cookie Monster said:


> The Rocks commercials clearly weren't electrifying enough.


:barkley

What a fucking shambles this is.


----------



## TheF1BOB

:jaydamn


----------



## Cookie Monster

Bane trending worldwide on Twitter :lmao


----------



## DA

SuperBowl needs more of dat Eli Manning :eli2


----------



## TheF1BOB

Neither Bane or Jericho didn't come out. :/


----------



## Svart

This has to be the single most boring super bowl.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Reports going round that The Shield beat up the guy in charge of paying the bill.


----------



## TheF1BOB

Dwayne put the power back on.



> Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock
> On my way..RT: @Glassjaw13: U know @TheRock could bring power back on. He's the most ELECTRIFYING MAN in ALL of entertainment #SB47"


:rock4


----------



## Cookie Monster

28-13.

Touchdown 49ers


----------



## Ether

2 possession game, hmm....


----------



## Kabraxal

Yeah... that delay... this game would be over.


----------



## Cookie Monster

This is more like it San Francisco!! Another Touchdown!


----------



## Kabraxal

Suspicious


----------



## #Mark

This game is insane


----------



## O10101

So, if the 49ers win, over/under on how many Baltimore fans cry conspiracy with the blackout changing the game?


----------



## Kabraxal

O10101 said:


> So, if the 49ers win, over/under on how many Baltimore fans cry conspiracy with the blackout changing the game?


Except the Ravens were fired up and suddenly after a sack the power goes off conveniently between plays an dsuddenly a close game is at hand? It does scream that goodell gave a call to get a close game.


----------



## Ether

.......................lol


----------



## O10101

Kabraxal said:


> Except the Ravens were fired up and suddenly after a sack the power goes off conveniently between plays an dsuddenly a close game is at hand? It does scream that goodell gave a call to get a close game.


Ummm.. the power outage occured when the 49ers had the ball 3rd and 13(could be longer, don't exactly remember.) So you can take your theory and pretty much nix it based on that.

FUMBLE BY RAVENS!!!! They are imploding, and i'm loving it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

This is just beautiful


----------



## The Absolute

Holy fuck right now. Holy fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal

O10101 said:


> Ummm.. the power outage occured when the 49ers had the ball 3rd and 13(could be longer, don't exactly remember.) So you can take your theory and pretty much nix it based on that.
> 
> FUMBLE BY RAVENS!!!! They are imploding, and i'm loving it.


I'm just saying. After the sack, when SF looked dead, The delay happened and suddenly it's close. I'm not saying there is a fix for the winner, but it looks like a fix to get a close game. Goodell would hate a blow out.


----------



## O10101

Cookie Monster said:


> This is just beautiful


Completely agree with ya!

I'm rooting for the Niners because the Ravens knocked off my Patriots. Win or loss, as long as it's close i'm happy. Yes, I want the Niners to win, but the way the game was going with them down by 22 points i wasn't happy not being able to watch an exciting game. Now all that's changed, and it's fantastic.

Sucks that they just squandered a chance to tie it or be down by 1 though.


----------



## Kabraxal

After that call.. yeah, fix.


----------



## O10101

Kabraxal said:


> I'm just saying. After the sack, when SF looked dead, The delay happened and suddenly it's close. I'm not saying there is a fix for the winner, but it looks like a fix to get a close game. Goodell would hate a blow out.


The delay occured when the 49ers had the ball, not after the sack. The sack occured AFTER the delay.

I can't believe you're calling a fix! I don't even do that when my team loses in the Super Bowl, as no fan should. Do you really think the league would fix the game? People bet on these things, they wouldn't fix it, there would be massive ramifications if they did and the league would never recover.


----------



## Redwood

Williams is pissed.


----------



## The Absolute

Seriously. This shit got so real after the outage.


----------



## O10101

Momentum is a crazy thing, isn't it?

Ravens had this in the bag, now the momentum has shifted and the game has completely changed.


----------



## Kabraxal

O10101 said:


> The delay occured when the 49ers had the ball, not after the sack. The sack occured AFTER the delay.
> 
> I can't believe you're calling a fix! I don't even do that when my team loses in the Super Bowl, as no fan should. Do you really think the league would fix the game? People bet on these things, they wouldn't fix it, there would be massive ramifications if they did and the league would never recover.


No it didn't. the sack got 3rd and 13.


----------



## O10101

Kabraxal said:


> No it didn't. the sack got 3rd and 13.


Thought you were referring to the sack on Flacco.

Okay, are you suggesting there was a conspiracy to cause an outage so that the 49ers could come up with a perfect play to get the 13 yards and a first down?


----------



## Kabraxal

O10101 said:


> Thought you were referring to the sack on Flacco.
> 
> Okay, are you suggesting there was a conspiracy to cause an outage so that the 49ers could come up with a perfect play to get the 13 yards and a first down?


To calm them down and take the fire out of the other team so it would get close. It's Goodell. He's already shit on the integrity of this game the past few years so this isn't beyond him. It's all about the cash and nothing about the inegrity of the sport.


----------



## Kabraxal

And no flag for a late hit? Yeah.... come one. At least try and make it look real.


----------



## Irish Jet

NFL is so rigged, lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster

TOUCHDOWN 49ERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redwood

Kaepernick making Superbowl history...well...


----------



## Irish Jet

Remember when Superbowls weren't always classic games? Like before Roger Goodell?


----------



## Kabraxal

Best commercial yet!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*NFL themed commercials saving the day once again. Also...C'MON RAVENS!!*


----------



## Kabraxal

That stat... right there about game winning drives... that is why I suspect the NFL isn't legit anymore.


----------



## Ether

SAUL GOODMAN!


----------



## Redwood

:mark: for seeing Saul motherfuckin' Goodman.


----------



## Cookie Monster

SAUL!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ravens win the Superbowl.


----------



## Kabraxal

3 seconds magically appear on the clock... should have been 8, 9 at the most.


----------



## Redwood

Good game.


----------



## SpeedStick

That was holding at the end but tonight the refs did a good job no funny shit from then..


----------



## kobra860

SpeedStick said:


> That was holding at the end but tonight the refs did a good job no funny shit from then..


It was a play that would have given the 49ers a chance to score. That's a pretty big play to blow.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Good game Niners.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Helluva game there. Thought the Niners would just clinch it there tbh. I think the opportunity was lost on that second down where Kaepernick was pretty much through on goal but he hesitated and took the 'safe' passing option, which was then incomplete.


----------



## The One

Damn power outage.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Time for Ray Lewis to go out partying. Don't murder no one now brother.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

That was insanely close at the end. Glad the Ravens pulled it off. San Francisco deserves some credit for the comeback in the second half though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

It was boring until the power outage. Wanted 49ers to win but it was a helluva game. Congrats to the Ravens.


----------



## Aid

Eli says he's elite. Wins the Super Bowl. Flacco says he's top 5. Wins the Super Bowl. Jay Cutler better say he is the best QB to ever play the game this year.


----------



## El Barto

Congrats to the Ravens and their fans. Your team earned this one. Ready for the draft now.


----------



## Sarcasm1

next QB to say they are elite wins the superbowl.

Flacco 11:0 TD:INT ratio in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister

:flacco5

Glad I was wrong about the prediction. Just did it to try to curse the Niners. Good to see my sorcerous powers have returned.

:flacco5


----------



## Stall_19

I'm sure Karl Rove thinks the 49ers can still win the Superbowl


----------



## hassassin

First ever NFL game I've watched from start to finish. Fucking hell Chrysler adverts got more air time than the actual game, why are there so many ads?!


----------



## TomahawkJock

Leon Sandcastle will be the GOAT KC Chief.


----------



## -XERO-

Once again, I am from Baltimore....so yeah.....


----------



## Aid

TomahawkJock said:


> Leon Sandcastle will be the GOAT KC Chief.












GOAT.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Aid180 said:


> I wrote in the Madden 25 section that I would like to see a legend and a current star together. So I want the best RBs of all time together, Walter Payton and Adrian Peterson.




I don't see Barry Sanders listed there.

EDIT: LOL suck a dick Jimmy boy.


----------



## Notorious

Fun fact. The team that has played the Eagles in their home opener has won the SB every year since 2009.


----------



## Stall_19

Kansas City really picking first? Didn't they have like 5 Pro Bowlers?


----------



## TomahawkJock

Yes... also Chiefs could play Eagles in Lincoln Financial Field's first game next year >.>


----------



## Perfect Poster

Man it will be fun watching the Lions do this next year...

:harden


----------



## Aid

Notorious said:


> Fun fact. The team that has played the Eagles in their home opener has won the SB every year since 2009.


Dallas, N.Y. Giants, Washington, Chicago, Detroit, Kansas City, San Diego, or Arizona will win the Super Bowl.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Aid180 said:


> Dallas, N.Y. Giants, Washington, Chicago, Detroit, *Kansas City*, San Diego, or Arizona will win the Super Bowl.


:cheer


----------



## Vic Capri

The best part about tonight's game was the return of The Undertaker!

- Vic


----------



## Obfuscation

RAVENS.

Joe Cool is the man. Mr. Personality tbhayley.

Oh, and give Ed Reed a mic any chance you get. MAN.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Ball so hard is such a great interview. Gives me some laughs.


----------



## Freeloader

So Happy for Ray Lewis and Ed Reed for finally getting his own ring. Joe Flacco has never made a Pro Bowl. After this, maybe next year he'll finally (presumably) join Tom and Peyton in Hawaii.


----------



## Mikey Damage

::::
::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

that was a good/great game but the two no calls... cant agree with them


----------



## The One




----------



## JM

I'm hiding till September.


----------



## Dub

Murder won tonight.



Danny 310 said:


>


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Zen

I TOLD YA'LL LEWIS AND RAVENS WERE GOING TO WIN. IT WAS HIS DESTINY!!!

:lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis :lewis


----------



## Kabraxal

Danny 310 said:


>


Piers Morgan... one of the greatest idiots ever. That guy is pure idoitic sensationalist at its worst............

Crying out loud, they are WC. Not many other countries play at this level for this sport. I am not the greatest NFL fan, but that jackass just needs to shut his stupid fucking mouth up and go disappear from the media forever. He is a pathetic joke that needs to be forgotten.


----------



## TripleG

I am not a fan of either team and I am not a hater of either team. So I am speaking solely as a football fan here. 


That was one of the worst Super Bowls I've seen in a while. So many awful things happened. The officiating was very iffy at times. The play calling by the Ravens was beyond stupid at points in the second half. And what the hell was up with that blackout? Jeez and they complain about MetLife getting a Super Bowl? (BTW, I totally agree with MEtlife getting one for the sole purpose of a potential bad weather Super Bowl. That would be awesome!). 

And Flacco getting MVP? Look I defended the guy and I am glad to see him succeed, but game MVP? That really has become the Quarterback award then. Sure he had a good first half, but there were chances in the 2nd to extend drives, make key plays, drain the clock, and even just flat out win the game, and he couldn't make it happen. Just an an example, if he had led the Ravens to getting a 1st down at the end, they wouldn't have even had to do that flukey stuff with the Punter. And some of the plays he did make were largely made by unbelievable individual efforts by receivers like Boldin. To me, MVP was Jacoby Jones. His touchdown juke and kickoff return for a TD at the start of the half were the two most dynamic plays of the game, were amazing individual displays of ability, and in the end, helped to secure the win. 

Honestly, except for a few plays and some drama in the last Niners drive, this game didn't have a whole lot going for it and wasn't as fun to watch as some of the other recent Super Bowls. 

All of that said, congrats to the Ravens on winning the Super Bowl! I live in MD, so I have a lot of friends that are happy about this win, so it is really cool to see that kind of happiness around the area. And hey, Ray Lewis gets to retire as champ. That is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## MrMister

@ Piers: It's just trolling that a lot of non Americans do. This isn't some trailblazing schtick he's doing. He's not wrong though. On the other hand, aside from soccer and I guess lol cricket, America has the elite leagues in other popular sports. If basketball continues to grow in China, it'll become the most popular sport since MILLIONS CONSEQUENTLY BILLIONS live there. I love anyone that gets that reference.


Is the Meadowlands next season? BLIZZARD PLEASE.


----------



## Zen

I feel so happy for one of the greatest players ever that has been the source of my inspiration. Totally desearving


----------



## MrMister

Ok...

So Colts and Panthers in the Super Bowl next season? Yeah, that's my early pick guys.

Actually fuck that. Seattle will get HFA. Colts v Seahawks then.

NFC West you failures. South, North, and East had NO PROBLEM winning their Super Bowls. NFC West: the forever spared affair division.


----------



## Aid

Now that the Super Bowl is over, we can talk about Free Agency and guys being fired. Greg Jennings, Dwayne Bowe, Wes Welker, and Mike Wallace are among the top WR Free Agents. I believe one of them is going to Miami, another to New England, and another to San Diego or Kansas City.

So I'll guess:

Mike Wallace: New England
Greg Jennings: Miami
Dwayne Bowe: Kansas City
Wes Welker: San Diego


----------



## MrMister

Reggie Bush is the only RB worth a shit assuming S-Jax stays with the Rams (player option). Really don't think Miami will try to retain him. So he'll be a Packer.

Patriots will replace Welker with Amendola. Amendola will be awesome with Brady.

Oh yeah and Tony Gonzalez will not retire.


----------



## PRODIGY

I'm not looking forward to next season. And the reason being I'm a Cowboys fan.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Dallas is fucked. No cap space at all. No future prospect at QB. No offensive line. Another 8-8 mediocre spare fest. They're just good enough to win some games and just bad enough to lose some. That Lions game a few years ago is a microcosm of what they are. Good enough to jump out to a big lead, and bad enough to give it all away.


----------



## Aid

Johnny Football, aka Mr. Cowboy, future star QB of the Cowboys, will pull an Eli Manning and refuse to play for the bad team he is drafted by and will be traded to Dallas for a couple 1sts, Romo, Murray, and the Jumbotron.

Worry not Cowboy fans, JERRAH will buy a new Jumbotron.


----------



## Magic

MrMister said:


> Ok...
> 
> So Colts and Panthers in the Super Bowl next season? Yeah, that's my early pick guys.
> 
> Actually fuck that. Seattle will get HFA. Colts v Seahawks then.
> 
> NFC West you failures. South, North, and East had NO PROBLEM winning their Super Bowls. NFC West: the forever spared affair division.


LUCK.


----------



## The One

Kabraxal said:


> Piers Morgan... one of the greatest idiots ever. That guy is pure idoitic sensationalist at its worst............
> 
> Crying out loud, they are WC. Not many other countries play at this level for this sport. I am not the greatest NFL fan, but that jackass just needs to shut his stupid fucking mouth up and go disappear from the media forever. He is a pathetic joke that needs to be forgotten.


I hope he gets deported back to England.


----------



## Zen

"If you hate him, you're going to miss hating him...If you love him, you're going to miss him even more." :lewis


----------



## Stax Classic

New sig, fuck the haters.


----------



## Zen

Dat ass


----------



## Obfuscation

Jon Snow said:


> New sig, fuck the haters.


Too bad he couldn't kiss the trophy. :lewis


----------



## Zen

Last time we will ever see this dance/


----------



## DesolationRow

Posterizer said:


> Last time we will ever see this dance/


Thank God!


----------



## Shane Ross

49ers got robbed, but it's good to see Ed Reed and Terrell Suggs finally get their due.


----------



## #Mark

Totally sucks that the city 45 minutes away from me is celebrating a SB victory.

As far as predictions go: Broncos/Seahawks SB.

Wouldn't be surprised if my Skins go.. RG3 is already months ahead of schedule. :mark:


----------



## Desecrated

Watched my first American football game yesterday, and I was impressed. Entertaining. Couple of questions.

Why the long season break?
Theres up to almost hundred players per team, whats the best way to follow everything? I am guessing just know and understand the key players each team have?
How do you tell apart the tactical play they are going with?

Cheers.


----------



## Brye

Was hoping Boldin or Jones would get MVP but Flacco had a nice game himself.

Now time to get ready for DRAFT.


----------



## TKOK

Shane Ross said:


> 49ers got robbed, but it's good to see Ed Reed and Terrell Suggs finally get their due.


wouldn't really say they got robbed. they made a few crucial mistakes. the illiegal formations, Kaep overthrowing moss, not running the ball at the end, wasting a time out. 4th down no call was bad though.


----------



## MCote900

really bad officiating towards the end:

-Ed Reed offsides on the 2-point conversion and that wasnt called
-Holding on Crabtree on 4th & goal and that wasnt called and Delanie Walker was practically tackled in that play as well and no flag
-Holding during Ravens last punt that allowed the punter to run around in the end zone longer and that wasnt called

say what you will about the blackout but at the end the refs really looked the other way in benefit of the Ravens...

And whats the deal with no penalty on that raven player that pushed the ref....during the season a pittsburgh player gets a personal foul penalty called on him when he cursed at the ref but yet this raven player pushes a ref and there is no penalty....

Hopefully Niners get another shot at a superbowl because they got robbed from this one....

Nevertheless Flacco deserved the MVP more than any other raven player. The guy was 11 TD and 0 INT in this playoffs and outplayed both Manning and Brady...The guy had a Montana like playoff run this year and def deserved the MVP...


----------



## #Mark

Is it me or did Kaep throw the ball away too early on several occasions? Seems like he was easily flustered.


----------



## Stax Classic

Niners vs Falcons in next years SB, book it. There's NO CHANCE SF doesn't return barring injury to KAEPERNICK.


----------



## El Barto

I can Guarantee that Super bowl doesn't happen


----------



## Stax Classic

Why did I say Falcons??? What the fuck, meant Ravens. Brady, Manning, Rothelisberger are over the hill and done.


----------



## OML

Jon Snow said:


> Niners vs Falcons in next years SB, book it. There's NO CHANCE SF doesn't return barring injury to KAEPERNICK.


There both in the NFC lol . 

Great game overall blackout played a big role but some calls which others mentioned helped the ravens. Flacco played big. As a giants fan the ravens this year just reminded me so much of us last year


----------



## MrMister

Stacks, neither of these teams are going to be in the Super Bowl most likely. Defenses are going to catch up to this read option, and it's game over for most of these type of QBs. CAM being the biggest exception...



Desecrated said:


> Watched my first American football game yesterday, and I was impressed. Entertaining. Couple of questions.
> 
> Why the long season break?
> Theres up to almost hundred players per team, whats the best way to follow everything? I am guessing just know and understand the key players each team have?
> How do you tell apart the tactical play they are going with?
> 
> Cheers.


There is a long break because this game is brutal to the body. So it's really that the season is short.

The only way for the game to make more sense is to just keep watching it. Things will just start to click. Reading stuff about tactics and strategy will help too once you get the difference and pros and cons of say...a 4-3 defense versus a 3-4 defense...and the variations of both defensive schemes.


----------



## TKOK

even if the read option is stopped Kaep can still beat you with his arm.


----------



## MrMister

JFC let's not act like he's Joe Montana. He's played 10 games.


----------



## Magic

well just be happy he didnt win the superbowl otherwise it would have been much worse.

REED.


----------



## MrMister

I'm really semi-trolling. Kaepernick is pretty good. He'll probably be ok. He doesn't have to have the read option I don't think. He's got a pretty accurate arm. Can he really read a defense though? He did pretty well last night all things considered. Let's see how he does with 10 games on film though.

By the way, he was the first Niners QB to throw an INT in the SB. Sucks to be compared to Montana and Young lol.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Its going to suck paying Flacco. Paying what he wants would probably result the loss of Reed, Kruger, Boldin, Jones, Ellerbe.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Dragonballfan

Great game last night. Congrats to Ravens & Rey Lewis. Might not get a superbowl for a while now with all the rookies coming out strong. 

Now if only the Bears could fix that offensive line... :no:


----------



## Humph

> ‏@RealSkipBayless
> Uncalled Ed Reed offsides on 2-pt play changed whole dynamic. If Ravens penalized to 1 and SF converts, that 4th&goal would've been tying FG
> 
> ‏@RealSkipBayless
> 5-yd holding penalty would've given SF half the distance, 1st&goal from 2 1/2. 4 plays to score or eat final 1:46. Niners probably win.


SKIP spitting truth, fuck the ravens.


----------



## El Barto

Sarcasm1 said:


> Its going to suck paying Flacco. Paying what he wants would probably result the loss of Reed, Kruger, Boldin, Jones, Ellerbe.


I wouldn't mind Kruger, Reed or Boldin. I hope you guys do cut them so my team has a chance.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Flame of Olympus said:


> I wouldn't mind Kruger, Reed or Boldin. I hope you guys do cut them so my team has a chance.


I guess we could do you a favor for letting us pick up Jones, Leach, and Pollard. :


----------



## Mikey Damage

The 49ers were the 4th team to average 7.5+ yards per play in a NFL or AFL title game.

The other three teams won by 30+ points.


Yep. Lady luck is a bitch.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kaep doesn't need a read option to win. He does need Gore, though. Gore proved he's still an elite-level RB this season in a smaller role. 

I hope the 49ers can find his replacement, as I worry how long that Gore can last.

Don't forget, the 49ers have one of the best coaches in the NFL. Harbaugh is proving himself. Won at Stanford, Winning at San Francisco. The dude knows how to coach. He'll figure out ways to get the best for his team.


AS for next year's super bowl...

NFC: 49ers or Packers. Redskins don't have enough on defense, Panthers don't have enough outside of Newton, Seahawks could be a contender but Carroll is there. Falcons might be another contender. Their defense was lucky this season. It's not nearly as good as it's ranking. 

AFC: Broncos, Ravens, Pats...idgaf. dat NFC is what I care about.


----------



## IJ

Almost a comeback.

Next years superbowl:

Kansas City (16-0) vs. Detroit (16-0)


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Very early prediction for next year.

Broncos/Seahawks

Good win by Baltimore, atleast we lost in 2OT to the super bowl champions.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Mikey Damage said:


> Kaep doesn't need a read option to win. He does need Gore, though. Gore proved he's still an elite-level RB this season in a smaller role.
> 
> I hope the 49ers can find his replacement, as I worry how long that Gore can last.
> 
> Don't forget, the 49ers have one of the best coaches in the NFL. Harbaugh is proving himself. Won at Stanford, Winning at San Francisco. The dude knows how to coach. He'll figure out ways to get the best for his team.
> 
> 
> AS for next year's super bowl...
> 
> NFC: 49ers or Packers. Redskins don't have enough on defense, Panthers don't have enough outside of Newton, Seahawks could be a contender *but Carroll is there*. Falcons might be another contender. Their defense was lucky this season. It's not nearly as good as it's ranking.
> 
> AFC: Broncos, Ravens, Pats...idgaf. dat NFC is what I care about.


Are you saying Carroll is holding Seattle back? He and Schneider built that team. If the team had a pass rush, they might have beaten Atlanta.


----------



## CamillePunk

Wonder if the Ravens are gonna let Flacco go and sign Elvis Grbac.


----------



## MrMister

Sarcasm1 said:


> Are you saying Carroll is holding Seattle back? He and Schneider built that team. If the team had a pass rush, they might have beaten Atlanta.


Carroll might have a keen eye for talent, but he made some pretty bad errors in his decision making in the playoffs that cost his team.

Maybe he learns from these mistakes. If he does, Seattle is extremely hard to deal with in Seattle. A HFA Seahawks is scary shit.

The Niners could be better next year though, so there is that. Revis or Reed in SF? I'm frightened.


Btw, Delanie Walker is a badass. He had a great game. Vicious blocker and a pretty good receiving option.


----------



## Mikey Damage

49ers don't need to do anything. Sign a competent backup QB, resign their entire OL...

maybe replace Justin Smith (he's getting old, but he's kind of a freak of nature, dude is a house). 

The nucleus of the team is so young. Kaep, Crabtree, Staley, Aldon Smith, Bowman, Willis, Rogers...

Anyone who says the 49ers aren't perennial SB contenders is lying to themselves.

I guess the only thing is make sure the backup to Gore can step in and do the job.


----------



## MrMister

Hunter is their real backup RB but he was lost to injury. He's a quality backup, but I don't think he can replace Gore at all. Gore is a pretty durable RB, but a man can only take so much punishment...

Justin Smith will be hard to replace. He's an elite DT. Those guys are pretty hard to find.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I forgot about Hunter. Damn. Who knows what happens if he gets that carry yesterday, and not James. Fuck that fumble. 

Delanie Walker is a free agent, and he's going to get PAID. He'll be a top TE target. I suspect he's going to get a lot of money from someone. He's a solid player, though.


Fucking A. I still cannot get over how badly the 49ers hurt themselves last night. Even on the first play of the game. Huge catch for 30 yards, brought back because of an illegal formation. Should have known that was a bad sign.

I know the Ravens won the game, and that's all that matters...but damnit, the 49ers are the better team. That stat I posted earlier...7.5 yards per play. That's ridiculous. You shouldn't lose when you're getting 7 yards a play. :no:

I'm going to be haunted for awhile.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

CamillePunk said:


> Wonder if the Ravens are gonna let Flacco go and sign Elvis Grbac.


Trent Dilfer was not a franchise QB. Joe Flacco is.

We are going to have to pay him, and it's probably more than he deserves. I think he deserves maybe 17m a year. Or if you want to give him the 100m/5 year make it backloaded to help with cap space.


----------



## Kabraxal

AlexHumph said:


> SKIP spitting truth, fuck the ravens.


Sure sure... let's forgot the kicker flopping and the late hit not called. Or the fact Crabtree was pushing off... yep, totally biased officiating :argh:


----------



## Notorious

Crabtree pushed off because he was being held...


----------



## Kabraxal

Notorious said:


> Crabtree pushed off because he was being held...


They were both on each other the whole play. And really, UNCATCHABLE, so it was never going to be a PI. And given what they let slide a few times before in the game it was consistent. If you won't call a clear late hit or Smith being held and pushed around the whole game, why give it to the Niners? Seriously, the officiating was balanced. 

The biggest thing last night was the outtage... if not for that it would have been a blow out. We wouldn't even be talking about all the non calls on both sides if it wasn't for the Ravens getting all that energy sucked out of them and forced to try and get back up to that level.


----------



## Notorious

The officiating was terrible on both sides. One of the most poorly officiated Super Bowl I've ever seen.


----------



## CamillePunk

Pez said:


> Trent Dilfer was not a franchise QB. Joe Flacco is.


OH OK, WAS WORRIED FOR A MOMENT THEY WOULDN'T RE-SIGN HIM


----------



## Sarcasm1

Peyton Manning: 9-11 playoffs, 1 super bowl ring
Joe Flacco: 9-4 playoffs, 1 super bowl ring


----------



## kobra860

Notorious said:


> The officiating was terrible on both sides. One of the most poorly officiated Super Bowl I've ever seen.


Did you forget the Steelers-Seahawks Super Bowl?


----------



## Notorious

Well I did say one of.

Steelers-Seahawks is still #1 from what I've seen. That fucking Big Ben goal line TD :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sarcasm1 said:


> Peyton Manning: 9-11 playoffs, 1 super bowl ring
> Joe Flacco: 9-4 playoffs, 1 super bowl ring


I hate defending Peyton Manning, and the Colts, really....

but that's not fair. Manning never had the defense that Flacco has, in Indy.


----------



## kobra860

And when Manning had a great defense, he still blew it in the playoffs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

He won a Super Bowl? And his prime coincided with another 1st ballot Hall of Fame QB's prime.

Shit happens.


----------



## TripleG

You can't base post season success entirely on the QB. Peyton was the Colts while he was there. The year they won the Super Bowl was the year they had a half decent defense. You can only do so much with a great QB, even if it is Peyton under center. 

The Ravens are a more well rounded team in all areas. Flacco is really good on his own, but better than Peyton? I said the same thing about Eli, and Eli's won two Super Bowls. The Giants were a better collective whole than most Colts teams that didn't make it to the dance. Peyton can only do so much. It is Dan Marino syndrome. Dolphins learned that a great QB doesn't automatically mean Super Bowl championship. That was basically the lesson of his whole run there. 

Also, Peyton did make it to two Super Bowls and won one with the Colts. If you have a Super Bowl championship under your belt, you can't be called a choker in my eyes. Tony Romo? Yeah, he chokes. And keep in mind, he also played in the AFC with the Steelers when they were red hot and the fucking Patriots dynasty. That's kind of hard to overcome. It is sort of like how the Oilers had good teams for years but could never get over the Steelers. 

Anyways, getting back to the Super Bowl. 

The game was horribly officiated on both sides. There were awful calls on both sides, bad non-calls, and just terrible management of the game. Now that last 4th down play? If anything, it was double holding as both guys were all over each other. At the very least, it should have been offsetting and the Niners should have gotten one more play. 

That said....does anybody remember how the NFC Championship game ended? I remember Atlanta fans crying about a very similar non-call that cost them the game. Niners are complaining a lot over a non call when it helped them win a couple weeks ago. Just sayin'.


----------



## TKOK

#Mark said:


> Is it me or did Kaep throw the ball away too early on several occasions? Seems like he was easily flustered.


he threw the ball late or didn't throw to open guys when he should have a couple times. there was a play where Moss was open on a curl route but when Kaep threw it he was covered. Also on a 3rd down play in the Red Zone Crabtree was in a position to get the first and he held onto it.

Hopefully he can get better at anticapating throws with going into a offseason as a starter.


----------



## Magic

I'm going to love seeing Flacco these next couple of years without his stellar defense and supporting case. PAY THE MAN and watch the franchise crumble.


----------



## CamillePunk

lol cause the defense was stellar this year right

still talkin shit after Joe Flacco wins Super Bowl MVP, feel bad for you son.


----------



## Magic

shit talk? you mean like you did the whole season? fuck outta here cp, you aint even a fan, go back to supporting the cowboys as that's the only team I saw you show actual hope for this season. :kobe

their defense played well in the playoffs, yes.

and im not taking anything away from Flacco this postseason, he played AMAZING, although a lot of the credit also goes to the receivers as he was just throwing it up there half the time on those long bombs, but to compare him to Manning is just lolz worthy as the guy isn't even close nor is he of the elite status solely based of this postseason.


----------



## Notorious

While Flacco did have a great postseason, I'm gonna have to agree with Magic on the part of his receivers bailing him out a lot with great catches.


----------



## CamillePunk

lol its all always so real to magic, poor guy


----------



## Magic

yes real life is real to me. get out of your simulated life, cp. :kobe


----------



## CamillePunk

sorry bro but forum joke posts and chatbox trolling is not a part of my real life as it is yours

it is 10/10 entertainment seeing you get worked up about it all the time though :lmao


----------



## Magic

It's not like bandwagon fans such yourself are a surprise when a team wins a championship, there really isn't any reason for me to be mad about this, it was expected after all. you did it with the Giants and now the Ravens, do you really think I expect anything more out of you. :kobe


----------



## CamillePunk

I agree there is no reason to be worked up and yet MAGICally you are which is always what makes it so great


----------



## Stax Classic

Oh hey, Niners are favorites to win the SB next year.


----------



## CamillePunk

Jon Snow said:


> Oh hey, Niners are favorites to win the SB next year.


Looking forward to Harbowl II. How can that relationship endure John winning twice? High drama.


----------



## kobra860

CamillePunk said:


> Looking forward to Harbowl II. How can that relationship endure John winning twice? High drama.


There's no way that the Ravens are going back.


----------



## Aid

Rob Gronkowski has been caught on tape dancing and wrestling in a nightclub. Obviously he's risking reinjury again and is not displaying the Patriot Way. Bill should get on the phone and trade GRONK away to Chicago ASAP. You know, so he doesn't ruin the Patriots Way. :side:


----------



## MrMister

You can't really say Flacco is better than Peyton Manning, but Peyton IS prone to getting a bit antsy in the pocket. He also for whatever reason, sometimes casts aside his best judgment and throws balls where they should never go. He seems to get desperate at times. Flacco didn't do that in this playoff run, and he didn't do it last season either. Let's not forget, how close they came to getting to the title game.

So yeah, I'm not saying Flacco is better, but he's on his way.

11 TDs to ZERO INTs. I heard on the radio that only one other QB has ever done that. Who you wonder (mayhap you already know)? It's Joe Montana. Yeah.


----------



## Glass Shatters

TripleG said:


> Also, Peyton did make it to two Super Bowls and won one with the Colts. If you have a Super Bowl championship under your belt, you can't be called a choker in my eyes.


Peyton did everything he could in the playoffs in 2006 to throw away victory. Seriously. Dude was horrible all throughout the playoffs and was gifted a Super Bowl MVP with one touchdown pass and two turnovers. :lol Peyton effectively choked but was carried by his team. 



> And keep in mind, he also played in the AFC with the Steelers when they were red hot and the fucking Patriots dynasty. That's kind of hard to overcome.


It isn't like either of these teams kept the Colts from the playoffs while he was there. The Patriots and Steelers "hot streak" did absolutely nothing because the Colts couldn't get far enough in the playoffs to face them a lot of the time. The Patriots and Steelers combine for just 3 out of the 11 post season losses for Manning in 03, 04, and 05. That means these two red hot teams had absolutely nothing to do with Manning in the playoffs the other 8 times.


----------



## Magic

MrMister said:


> You can't really say Flacco is better than Peyton Manning, but Peyton IS prone to getting a bit antsy in the pocket. He also for whatever reason, sometimes casts aside his best judgment and throws balls where they should never go. He seems to get desperate at times. Flacco didn't do that in this playoff run, and he didn't do it last season either. Let's not forget, how close they came to getting to the title game.
> 
> So yeah, I'm not saying Flacco is better, but he's on his way.
> 
> 11 TDs to ZERO INTs. I heard on the radio that only one other QB has ever done that. Who you wonder (mayhap you already know)? It's Joe Montana. Yeah.


Flacco didn't force balls into tight coverages? did you watch these playoffs or did you just miss all of those long bombs? :lmao

if those passes were great decisions and good reads on the defense then so are Eli's as they are absolutely no different when it comes to the long bomb. :kobe


----------



## Aid

Let's not forget guys that we were a Chargers and referee screw up on a miracle 4th down play away from seeing The Ravens miss the playoffs. Boldin gets called for block in the back and we have no Ravens in the playoffs.


----------



## TKOK

looked more like a bock in the side to me.


----------



## Humph

I'm surprised Flacco didn't get kicked out of Disneyworld for looking like a pedophile.


----------



## MrMister

Showtime said:


> Flacco didn't force balls into tight coverages? did you watch these playoffs or did you just miss all of those long bombs? :lmao
> 
> if those passes were great decisions and good reads on the defense then so are Eli's as they are absolutely no different when it comes to the long bomb. :kobe


Don't be mad because Flacco just had a post season comparable to Joe Montana.




Aid180 said:


> Let's not forget guys that we were a Chargers and referee screw up on a miracle 4th down play away from seeing The Ravens miss the playoffs. Boldin gets called for block in the back and we have no Ravens in the playoffs.


Yeah you need things to fall your way to win the Super Bowl these days. It's been like this for about a decade. There are no dominant dynasties anymore. You need helmet catches, and guys dropping passes against you, and picking up 4th and 29's.:lol

Also 100 yard TAINTS. Still can't believe that happened. Oh yeah Cardinals...


----------



## CamillePunk

yes flacco's receivers never dropped balls he put right on the money or anything. they totally carried him.


----------



## Notorious

And yes Flacco never made mediocre passes in which his receivers, especially Boldin, bailed him out. Still better than any playoff run Peyton ever had though.

But despite all that, Peyton is still a choking loser. And that's what separates him from the greats like Montana & Brady.


----------



## CamillePunk

he put the ball where he knew his big physical receiver was gonna go up and get it, it's called knowing your teammates. being a good qb isnt about playing it safe 24/7. I dont recall him getting bailed out by dickson or pitta, both who dropped passes he put right on center. he takes risks with boldin because he knows boldin can make the play, and the result is owning the patriots and 49ers and winning the super bowl. flacco'd. 

Flacco: More rings than Tom Brady since 2004


----------



## MrMister

Boldin was as good as any WR for sure, but you gotta have that. Flacco bailed out the team a lot. Boldin, Pitta, Rice, etc bailed out the team a lot. This has to happen to win a title.

You think Jerry Rice bailed out Montana a lot? Rice was the greatest ever at YAC. He could turn a 5 yard pass into an 80 yard TD.

Imagine that, the greatest American team sport needs heavy contributions from the entire team. 

Of course, if the Niners show up to play in the 1st half, are we even talking about Flacco? PROBABLY NOT (or are we talking about Flacco 4th Q heroics???). We're all win whores.


----------



## Notorious

Oh wow, Flacco owning the Patriots defense is such an accomplishment.

It's not like Mark Sanchez throws for at least 300 yards every time he plays them...oh wait...

And also CP...
Joe Flacco in his first 5 seasons: 1 SB ring, 1 SB appearance
Tom Brady in his first 5 season: 3 SB rings, 3 SB appearances


----------



## MrMister

11 TDs 0 INTs man. It's impressive.

Yeah he didn't face the crazy STOUT defenses that Montana faced, but zero INTs? I'm interested in this.


----------



## Notorious

I'm well aware it's impressive. My post was geared towards CP talking about how Flacco owned the Patriots like it's an accomplishment. It's like congratulations bro. Flacco owned the Patriots defense, just like every QB does.


----------



## CamillePunk

Broncos and 49ers had top 3 defenses. Flacco'd.


----------



## Notorious

Way to backtrack from your statement about the Patriots.

But I won't ruin your moment. Flacco is the best QB in NFL history.


----------



## CamillePunk

how did I backtrack from any statement? lol. Flacco did own the broncos, pats, and 49ers. He had an all-time great postseason and deservedly won super bowl MVP.


----------



## Humph

Culliver shouuld of got the LVP


----------



## CamillePunk

btw the pats cheated for those 3 super bowls, it is well-documented. bringing them up is shameful


----------



## Notorious

You and anyone else bragging about Flacco owning the Patriots defense is pathetic. That isn't even something I'd consider impressive.

And LOL at saying they cheated. What proof is there that they cheated for those Super Bowl rings? I guess I can call the Ravens cheaters too for having Ray Lewis use a form of PEDs to increase his recovery from injury huh? Or would that be stupid for me to do since there isn't any true evidence?


----------



## MrMister

Patriots weren't THAT bad this season on defense. Bill is supposed to be a defensive genius too. 

Whether they cheated or not, Mike Martz is the MVP for the Patriots in that first SB victory. Has Marshall Faulk. Uses him as a decoy for most of the game. What the fuck man.


----------



## kobra860

Or that whole bounty scandal? Speaking of that, Goodell should have resigned after that debacle. His credibility got decimated after that when it already was in bad shape.


----------



## Notorious

MrMister said:


> Patriots weren't THAT bad this season on defense. Bill is supposed to be a defensive genius too.
> 
> Whether they cheated or not, Mike Martz is the MVP for the Patriots in that first SB victory. Has Marshall Faulk. Uses him as a decoy for most of the game. What the fuck man.


They weren't bad at run defense, but their secondary was still shit. Ranked 29th in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister

Hmmm, pro-football-reference.com has Montana throwing an INT in his supposed 11/0 post season. Not sure what to believe now. Conspiracy obviously.


----------



## CamillePunk

Notorious said:


> You and anyone else bragging about Flacco owning the Patriots defense is pathetic. That isn't even something I'd consider impressive.


yes because beating the pats is clearly the key thing I was celebrating. it wasn't just a part of the overall amazing postseason and super bowl mvp accomplishment. IT IS ALL ABOUT THE PATS ALL THE TIME NOTORIOUS. 

:lol


----------



## Notorious

Well the Patriots are the most successful team of the past decade or so...


----------



## CamillePunk

and the cardinals were in the super bowl 4 years ago, who cares?


----------



## Notorious

Oh yes let's compare the Patriots level of consistency to the Cardinals. Let's act as if the Patriots aren't a legit SB contender pretty much every year and are just like the Cardinals.


----------



## CamillePunk

how are they more relevant when all they do is lose when it counts


----------



## Aid

So if Joe Flacco gets the big money he wants, Baltimore will have to cut Boldin, Jacoby, or Reed or possibly all three to make cap space per ESPN.


----------



## Notorious

Aid180 said:


> So if Joe Flacco gets the big money he wants, Baltimore will have to cut Boldin, Jacoby, or Reed or possibly all three to make cap space per ESPN.


So I guess Ed Reed really is coming to New England eh?


----------



## Glass Shatters

MrMister said:


> Whether they cheated or not, Mike Martz is the MVP for the Patriots in that first SB victory. Has Marshall Faulk. Uses him as a decoy for most of the game. What the fuck man.


He still had over 20 total touches. The Rams were flashy but sloppy in 2001 and lead the league in turnovers. Plus the Rams ran Faulk almost exclusively out of the I and passed when he was in any other formation (Management Secrets of the New England Patriots, Vol. I). The guessing game was won by the Patriots before the ball was even set to hike it.


----------



## MrMister

^^^That's true Faulk did get enough, but it was later in the game as I remember it. There is no real way to say if they had gone with Faulk the entire game they'd have won, I just like making fun of Martz.

@ Aid: I thought Reed was a FA anyway. Maybe I thought wrong. I'm sure they'll work something out to have Boldin and Flacco.


----------



## Aid

Cut/resign. I forgot to clarify that part for Reed. 

Either way cutting Jones or Boldin would be wrongful to both of them for their Superbowl performance in my opinion. But I guess if Joe wants the money, Baltimore needs to make some tough decisions.


----------



## Glass Shatters

MrMister said:


> ^^^That's true Faulk did get enough, but it was later in the game as I remember it. There is no real way to say if they had gone with Faulk the entire game they'd have won, I just like making fun of Martz.


Faulk actually had 13 out of his 21 touches in the first half and that got them a total of 3 offensive points. They were down two touchdowns going into the half because they were so predictable. The Rams couldn't sell an I formation play as anything other than a run because that's all they did out of it so they were forced to adjust in the second half. They tipped their hand every single time Faulk was on the field.


----------



## MrMister

They should've run the lead draw...

lol Faulk is still pissed about that Super Bowl.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...atriots-cheated-the-rams-out-of-a-super-bowl/


----------



## Magic

honestly the comparing of Flacco to some of the greatest all time is make me chuckle a lot. u guis srs?

this guy hasn't even had a 4000 yard season, more than 25 touchdowns, and a QB rating higher than 95 in his whole career thus far. One postseason doesn't make the guy a legend. :bosh


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> And yes Flacco never made mediocre passes in which his receivers, especially Boldin, bailed him out. Still better than any playoff run Peyton ever had though.


It's also far better than any playoff run Brady has ever had stat wise. in fact, neither even came close to this statistics wise. do you have a point good sir? Flacco had a great run, but that doesn't make him a great QB.


----------



## Glass Shatters

Showtime said:


> One postseason doesn't make the guy a legend. :bosh


No, a legendary post season makes the guy a playoff legend. He showed up when it counted. Dude had a quarterback rating of 106+ in all 4 playoff games. For comparisons sake, eyton has 5 playoff games where he had a rating over 100 all time. :durant2

BIG TIME PLAYERS MAKE BIG TIME PLAYS IN BIG TIME GAMES.

FLACCO = BIG TIME.

:brees


----------



## MrMister

Joe Namath is still milking his Super Bowl victory.


----------



## CamillePunk

fantasy geeks like magic live and die by regular season STATS. they don't know what sports are even about.


----------



## MrMister

1. Aaron Rodgers
2. Tom Brady
3. Drew Brees
4. Peyton Manning
5. Joe Flacco 

thoughts?

Was about to troll and put Flacco 4th.:side:


----------



## Notorious

I still put Eli over Flacco.


----------



## TheFox

MrMister said:


> 1. Aaron Rodgers
> 2. Tom Brady
> 3. Drew Brees
> 4. Peyton Manning
> 5. Joe Flacco
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> Was about to troll and put Flacco 4th.:side:


Top 4 is spot on, I'd take Eli or Roethlisberger over Flacco.


----------



## CamillePunk

yes well GOD put Flacco over everyone

source: :lewis


----------



## MrMister

Why @ Notorious? Two titles? That's fair I guess.

To be totally serious, you can't go wrong with Big Ben, Flacco, or Eli at 5. Tim Hasselback/beck had Big Ben, Eli (pretty sure it was Eli), and MATT RYAN ahead of Flacco.


----------



## Notorious

Rodgers, Brady, Brees, Peyton, Eli, Big Ben, Flacco, RG3, Cam and Matt Ryan is my top 10. The last three are a work in progress. Depends on how I feel on that day.

I'm expecting Big Ben to drop and probably Peyton to drop this upcoming season so unless Flacco totally bombs it next year, he'll probably be in my top 5.


----------



## Aid

:rodgers
:brady2
eyton2
:brees
:eli2

That is I guess the most unbiased top 5 currently. My biased self would change it around slightly though.


----------



## MrMister

Manning above Brees (edit cause i'm retarded) is crazy talk. Brees has spares for receiving options outside of JIMMY (ok and Sproles).


----------



## CamillePunk

1. Flacco THE SUPER BOWL MVP AND LEGEND, MOST DESERVING OF A WF SMILEY

2. :romo for toning down god mode so the kid could win his first SB and he could build more suspense for his own first sb ring 

3. who cares


----------



## MrMister

Two 1st ballot HOFers. Best list IMO.

:romo


----------



## TheFox

It's funny to me how Flacco is now part of the discussion when talking about elite QB's, would anyone even think of him as being top 5 if the Denver saftey would have done his job?


----------



## MrMister

I touched on that earlier. What if SF shows up in the 1st half too? You need some of those breaks to go your way to win a title. 

What if the tuck rule was forgotten (or not instituted right there on the spot:side? What if Vin misses those kicks? What if Vanderjagt makes his? What if the officials didn't suck in a few of these SBs? What if Tyree doesn't make that helmet catch? 

So yeah, Flacco is legit.


----------



## Glass Shatters

MrMister said:


> Manning above Brees (edit cause i'm retarded) is crazy talk. Brees has spares for receiving options outside of JIMMY (ok and Sproles).


Who holds the NFL record for most receptions their first two seasons in the league? 



Spoiler: Answer



Marques Colston



Why he's forgotten as a top receiver around the league is beyond me. If he wasn't so prone to little nicks, he'd be a Pro-Bowler every year. He's as solid, consistent and as reliable as they come. Lance Moore isn't a pushover in this league, either.


----------



## MrMister

Is it Colston or just Brees being awesome? Like what if Colston was a Cowboy? or worse...a Chief? I shouldn't call him a spare though, that was just hyperbole to fuck with Aid.

He's a solid option at WR.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Has anyone seen this video where Sherman ask who is the best lockdown corner in the league: Sherman or Revis? :lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters

MrMister said:


> Is it Colston or just Brees being awesome? Like what if Colston was a Cowboy? or worse...a Chief? I shouldn't call him a spare though, that was just hyperbole to fuck with Aid.
> 
> He's a solid option at WR.


That discussion a few in this thread were having about Boldin going up and making plays for his quarterback? That's Colston to a tee. I can't count how many times Colston has made tough catches in between 2 and 3 guys, making a grab with a guy hanging on him, or going up over the top and making a sick grab only to get upended. Brees puts the ball where only Colston can get it a lot of the time, but that doesn't take away the plays Colston makes to get them. 

Check out this video. It's apparent within the first minute how nasty this guy is and he gets the Saints offense out of a lot of snags with catches that are just nasty.


----------



## CamillePunk

THE LEGEND


----------



## TheFreeMan

:lmao

That video was brilliant. Especially the second bloke, with the Notre Dam shirt on, who just starts slagging him off without realising who he is.


----------



## MrMister

lolol Richard Sherman is a top 5 non Cowboy now after watching that video.

Re Colston: He's pretty fearless in those clips. My opinion of him increased after watching that.


----------



## kobra860

I'm already sick of the Flacco butt kissing. Next year the Ravens won't even make it past the Divisional Round.


----------



## TKOK

Notorious said:


> Rodgers, Brady, Brees, Peyton, Eli, Big Ben, Flacco, RG3, Cam and Matt Ryan is my top 10. The last three are a work in progress. Depends on how I feel on that day.
> 
> I'm expecting Big Ben to drop and probably Peyton to drop this upcoming season so unless Flacco totally bombs it next year, he'll probably be in my top 5.


I'd put Russel Wilson instead of Newton. Newton was having a bad year until the last 4 or 5 games. Wilson was good enough to fool refs into thinking interceptions were touchdowns.


----------



## CamillePunk

kobra860 said:


> I'm already sick of the Flacco butt kissing. Next year the Ravens won't even make it past the Divisional Round.


doesn't matter, next year is :romo's year


----------



## TKOK

if the Cowboys are able to somehow convince :romo that big games/playoffs/superbowl is just a regular sunday afternoon 1pm start that not a lot of people are watching. Then you may be right.


----------



## kobra860

CamillePunk said:


> doesn't matter, next year is :romo's year


Like it was last year...and the year before that...and the year before that...etc. :favre5


----------



## MrMister

:romo:romo:romo:romo:romo


----------



## CamillePunk

kobra860 said:


> Like it was last year...and the year before that...and the year before that...etc. :favre5


yeah and Im sure you called flaccothegod winning it all this year too


----------



## Notorious

All Romo needs to do is call himself elite before the season starts and he's a lock to win it.

That is...unless someone trolls and does the same.

*In before Schaub calls himself elite and the Texans win it all*


----------



## Mikey Damage

How is the RAvens defense going to look without Reed and Lewis?


----------



## TKOK

I will be really surprised if Reed leaves. But if he does, he's welcome to be teamates with :kaep.

also :kaep needs to call himself elite.


----------



## Aid

Notorious said:


> All Romo needs to do is call himself elite before the season starts and he's a lock to win it.
> 
> That is...unless someone trolls and does the same.
> 
> *In before Schaub calls himself elite and the Texans win it all*


So what happens when Romo, Kaepernick, Schaub, Cutler, Alex Smith, and Mark Sanchez all call themselves elite? Do we all win or does we all suffer the most embarrassing post season of all time?


----------



## CamillePunk

It wasnt Flacco calling himself elite, it was Ray Lewis' retirement announcement. Need to bring back Ed Reed so he can cast the RETIREMENT spell next year and propel us to a REPEAT.


----------



## Notorious

I may joke about the Pats getting Reed and REVIS, but I don't think Ed Reed is leaving the Ravens unless they don't want to bring him back, which I highly doubt. I'm sure he would take a paycut to stay.


----------



## TKOK

Not even included in a "not elite qb's calling themselves elite" discussion


----------



## CamillePunk

lol holy shit is phillip rivers still playing?


----------



## Notorious

ESPN saying the Saints plan on hiring Rob Ryan as their new DC.


----------



## lil_dro

Just imagine, the Chargers had Drew Brees and Eli Manning at the same time along with LT. -__-


----------



## Glass Shatters

Notorious said:


> ESPN saying the Saints plan on hiring Rob Ryan as their new DC.


He's being brought in for an interview this week and they are now saying that Ryan is far from a done deal. This Twitter bullshit with all of these reporters tweeting their information without verifying it first is getting comical.

If we hire Ryan I can see us doing everything possible to grab Mingo or Hankins in the draft. I would prefer Romeo Crennel, but if Payton's got his back I guess he'll do. An aggressive 3-4 coach is just what we need.


----------



## Notorious

I'd like to see Romeo Crennel back in New England as the DC.


----------



## TKOK

he's a good dc, just not a good coach.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Giants released Ahmad Bradshaw. David Wilson Time!

Packers destination possibly?


----------



## MrMister

Yep it's officially David Wilson time.

Packers will get Bradshaw, S-Jax, or Bush. S-Jax may or may not stay in St. Louis with his player option.


----------



## Aid

Wilson! :mark: Yay Team MCLW.


----------



## Notorious

Forgot about Reggie Bush being a FA.

Wouldn't the Steelers be a possibility too?


----------



## TKOK

Jackson probably goes to a place where he can be on a winning team, so GB fits.


----------



## #Mark

Is SJAX the most underrated player of this decade?


----------



## MrMister

Possibly. He was on so many terrible Rams teams, he does get overlooked a lot. He's on the decline of his career unfortunately, but I'd rather have SJax over Bush or Bradshaw if I was GB. Bush would be a nice fit too. As long as he doesn't get too many carries. He's not very durable.


----------



## Aid

I think Green Bay should avoid all three of them and take a chance on Brandon Jacobs. Jacobs has like the best work ethic of all time and an even better attitude. Also "Brandon Jacobs fumble recovered by Chicago," just sounds right.


----------



## MrMister

:lol as a GB hater I appreciate that post and agree 100%.


----------



## Notorious

Do you guys think the Giants wanting to give re-sign Victor Cruz to a big contract played a role in Bradshaw being cut? I'll admit I don't know much about the Giants cap situation.


----------



## Aid

I would say Bradshaw's 14 foot surgeries (may be undershooting) in the last 3 years probably got him cut. He isn't worth as much money as he was getting with only one foot.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Notorious that was part of it I'm sure. Like Aid said though, he has chronic foot problems, so that factored in as well.

I don't know this for sure, but Wilson and Brown probably make less together what Bradshaw makes alone.


----------



## Notorious

Am curious to see if the Patriots bring back Talib or acquire Revis. Or do both :side:

I'm thinking Welker is as good as gone. Either Edelman will replace him or maybe BB signs a guy like Amendola (I think he's a FA) to replace him.


----------

